# Biken in den Haßbergen, Steigerwald und Umgebung



## zanderschnapper (29. April 2008)

Hi @all,

ein neuer Thread für alle Biker/innen aus *Haßfurt und Umgebung *  

Gesucht werden Biker und Bikerinnen aus Haßfurt und der näheren Umgebung für leichte, mittlere und schwere MTB-Touren in den Steigerwald, Wässernach und Umgebung.

Gerne auch Single-Trails und anspruchsvolle Touren  

Das Motto lautet:  nichts muss - alles kann  

Wer hätte Lust und Zeit unter der Woche am Abend eine Tour von 2-3 Std. zu unternehmen?

Ich hoffe auf sehr viele Meldungen - auch Anfänger sind natürlich recht herzlich willkommen! 

Vielleicht gelingt es mir ja durch diesen Thread möglichst viele Biker zu motivieren um regelmäßig aufs Radl zu steigen.

Also, auf gehts!!



Viele Grüße
Zanderschnapper


----------



## Gandalf01 (29. April 2008)

Hi

bin auch mal gespannt ob sich ein paar melden. Ich wohne zwar am Rande des Haßbergkreises, aber ab un zu wäre ich schon dabei 


>>>Gandalf<<<


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (29. April 2008)

....na, der Thread schwappt ja förmlich über vor lauter Postings...  

Ist wirklich nur "einer" aus dem Haßbergkreis da, der Lust auf ein paar schone Runden und gute Unterhaltung hat?  

Wäre doch wirklich sehr schade...


Gruß
Zanderschnapper


----------



## YMCA (29. April 2008)

einen gibt´s noch...aus ebern 

...allerdings noch blutiger anfänger...wenn es sich mal ergibt, gerne


----------



## Gandalf01 (29. April 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> ....na, der Thread schwappt ja förmlich über vor lauter Postings...
> 
> Ist wirklich nur "einer" aus dem Haßbergkreis da, der Lust auf ein paar schone Runden und gute Unterhaltung hat?
> 
> ...



Warte es mal ab es gibt Sicherheit noch ein paar!
Wenn ich mir alleine die Meldeliste zum Haßbergritt anschauen gibt es in unserem Kreis eine Menge Mountainbiker  Und außerdem gibt es in Sand eine Gruppe von MTBlern, die jeden Sonntag Vormittag fährt.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (30. April 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Und außerdem gibt es in Sand eine Gruppe von MTBlern, die jeden Sonntag Vormittag fährt.
> 
> 
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin




Hallo Erwin,

ja, die Sander kenne ich.
Fahre da auch schon seit ein paar Jahren mit - allerdings eher unregelmäßig  
Die Sander fahren ja jeden Sonntag um 9.00 Uhr. Nur wenn man Familie und Haus und Hund hat wird es halt immer schwierig die richtige "Mischung" zu finden.


Wenn es nach mir ginge, würde ich schon gerne etwas mehr "biken"   

Aber der Thread ist ja noch recht "jung" und ich sehr zuversichtlich  

Ein paar Jungs aus Haßfurt kenn ich ja auch und die sind mit Sicherheit dabei.


Beste Grüße 
Zanderschnapper


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. April 2008)

Hi Zanderschnapper


> Die Sander fahren ja jeden Sonntag um 9.00 Uhr. Nur wenn man Familie und Haus und Hund hat wird es halt immer schwierig die richtige "Mischung" zu finden.



Stimmt bei mir kommt noch mein 2. bzw. eigentlich erstes Hobby dazu, ich bin Fußballtrainer und auch dieses Jahr aushilfsweise auch noch Spieler (mit 48) und das in 2 verschiedenen Vereinen   , da bleibt nicht viel Zeit zum Fahren.

Am Freitag habe ich Urlaub, da will ich mal Richtung Kreuzberg fahren. Letzten Samstag Nachmittag wollte ich die Strecke bis Bad Kissingen ausprobieren und mußte aber leider in Arnshausen wegen platten Vorder- und Hinterreifen aufgeben. 

In den Pfingstferien bin ich dann mit der Familie in Urlaub und danach will ich wieder etwas mehr fahren, denn am 02.08.08 nehme ich an einer geführten Tour über die Alpen teil und dafür muß ich noch viel trainieren.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (30. April 2008)

Wow,

Fußballtrainer und Spieler, und das noch in zwei Vereinen ....
....mein lieber Mann   

Aber allen Respekt das Du das alles so auf die Reihe kriegst  

Habe auch am Freitag Urlaub, bin aber schon anderweitig verplant, leider.

Könnte höchstens am frühen Abend ne kleinere Runde drehen.

Sag halt kurz Bescheid wenns mit deiner Kreuzbergtour nix wird..

Alle anderen Biker haben wohl noch nicht gemerkt das es jetzt einen eigenen *"HaßbergThread"* gibt  


Schönen Vatertag morgen

Gruß Zanderschnapper


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. April 2008)

> Könnte höchstens am frühen Abend ne kleinere Runde drehen.
> Sag halt kurz Bescheid wenns mit deiner Kreuzbergtour nix wird..


mach ich auf jeden Fall, aber ich hoffe das Wetter wird wie es vorhergesagt ist 



> Alle anderen Biker haben wohl noch nicht gemerkt das es jetzt einen eigenen "HaßbergThread" gibt


Warts ab das wird schon noch

Eine schönen Vatertag und 1. Mai morgen 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (30. April 2008)

Hi Erwin,

um wie viel Uhr startest Du denn deine Tour in die Rhön?

Wenn Du recht frühzeitig losmachst könnte ich dich ja evtl. ein Stück begleiten   

Geht bei mir aber nur wenn Du wirklich sehr "zeitig" fährst  

Gehts mit dem *MTB* oder *Rennrad*?

Ich könnte mit beiden  



Beste Grüße
Holger


----------



## Steevens91 (30. April 2008)

Hey,
ich möchte mich hier auchmal in euren 2er- Thread einmischen 
Ich komme aus Stadtlauringen und wäre sehr interessiert
an Touren in den Haßbergen,
is ja auch nich so weit von mir aus.
Mein Rad is schätz ich ab ca. mitte nächster Woche wieder fahrtüchtig,
also am 2ten Maiwochenende oder später hätt ich schon richtig Bock
auf nen Ausritt. 

Bis dahin werd ich auf jeden Fall eu'ren Thread verfolgen,
und hoff dass es was interessantes gibt. 

mfg Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (30. April 2008)

@Steevens91,
hallo Stefan,

supi, dann meld dich doch einfach wieder wenn dein Bike einsatzbereit ist.


Gruß Zanderschnapper


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. April 2008)

Hi Holger



> Um wie viel Uhr startest Du denn deine Tour in die Rhön?
> Wenn Du recht frühzeitig losmachst könnte ich dich ja evtl. ein Stück begleiten
> Geht bei mir aber nur wenn Du wirklich sehr "zeitig" fährst



Ich habe noch keine Ahnung, aber ich wollte schon am Vormittag los.
Was verstehst Du unter "zeitig" ? 



> Gehts mit dem MTB oder Rennrad?


Ich fahre nur MTB das reicht mir neben meine ganzen Hobbies

Hi Stefan 
schön das sich wieder einer mehr meldet  

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (1. Mai 2008)

....unter "zeitig" verstehe ich so ab 7.00 Uhr oder auch etwas früher...   

Aber da sind wir ja schon "drüber" 

Sorry, das ich gestern Abend nicht mehr gepostet habe, war bei deiner Antwort schon fast im Bett gelegen   

Fahre heute so gegen 9.00 - 9.30 Uhr ne kleine Runde von 1,5-2,0 Std.
Anschließend ist was mit der Familie geplant


Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. Mai 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> ....unter "zeitig" verstehe ich so ab 7.00 Uhr oder auch etwas früher...
> 
> Aber da sind wir ja schon "drüber"
> 
> ...


Ne Ne 7:00 Uhr ist mir etwas zu früh , werde vorraussichtlich so gegen 9:00 Uhr starten. 
Hier mal die geplannte Route Heimatort - Schweinfurt - Niederwerrn/Oberwerrn - Kronungen - Ebenhausen - Oehrlenbach - Arnshausen - Bad Kissingen - Aschach - Premich - Waldberg - Kreuzberg   (Fertig). Der erste Teil bis Bad Kissingen ist meist auf Radwegen danach geht's dann mehr durch den Wald.


Heute geht leider nix, denn ich muß Fußball spielen und in meinem Alter sollte man(n) da vorher keinen Sport mehr treiben   und außerdem will die Familie ja auch noch was vom Tag haben!

Viel Spaß bei Deiner Runde und einen schönen 1. Mai und Vatertag 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## skateson (1. Mai 2008)

Hallo


Ich würde wenn es zeitlich bei mir passt auch mit fahren, komme aus dem Raum Hofheim.

Würde mich freuen wenn es zu regelmäßigen ausfahrten klappt.
In der Gruppe zu fahren macht auch mehr Spaß.


Gruß Sven


----------



## zanderschnapper (1. Mai 2008)

So,

heute Vormittag war ich mal wie angekündigt für ne kleine Runde unterwegs  

Hatte noch Gesellschaft von einem sehr guten Freund.

Hier kurz die Beschreibung unserer Runde:

Ausgangspunkt war Haßfurt, weiter zur Hohen Wann, durch Zeil, am Trimmdichpfad hoch, weiter zum "Käppele", von dort wieder den Trimmdichpfad hinunter, weiter Richtung Krum, von Krum wieder zur Hohen Wann, die Wiesenauen Richtung Prappach runter, am Modellflugplatz vorbei, dann noch Sylbach und wieder zum Ausgangspunkt

Waren ziemlich genau 32,5 km und 475 hM - gefahrene Zeit: knapp 2 Stunden  



Wenn alles so klappt wie ich es mir vorstelle, möchte ich gerne in der Gruppe möglichst am Donnerstag Abend fahren.

Was meint ihr denn?

Angedachter Zeitpunkt: ca. 18.30 Uhr

Treffpunkt: Hassfurt - Schule im Nassachtal 

Weitere Vorschläge werden gerne aufgenommen  


Viele Grüße
Zanderschnapper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skateson (2. Mai 2008)

> Angedachter Zeitpunkt: ca. 18.30 Uhr
> 
> Treffpunkt: Hassfurt - Schule im Nassachtal




Das hört sich gut an. 

Vielleicht bin ich dabei mal schauen.

Wo willst du da fahren?

Gruß Sven


----------



## zanderschnapper (2. Mai 2008)

Hi Sven,

ich bin da recht flexibel was die Strecken angeht  

Möchte das auch nicht selbst immer vorgeben, daher könnte man die Strecke kurz vor Abfahrt durchsprechen und abstimmen  


Gruß Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (2. Mai 2008)

Hi Leutz  

Es gibt noch nen Biker der gerne in der angedachten Clique mitmischen würde.
Erst mal Special Greetings to skateson und stevens91 - hi Leute.
Coole Sache - da machen wir mal was los.
Kommender Donnerstag - HAS Grundschule Nassachtal - hört sich brauchbar an.
Sagt mal ne Uhrzeit durch  p.s. skateson - deswegen unterhalten wir
uns halt nochmal persönlich kommende Woche, ja.
Für alle anderen - ich komm ursprünglich aus Schweinshaupten, wohne aber seit einiger Zeit in Sulzdorf bei Stadtlauringen - quasi die Nachbarortschaft von unseren Stevens-Biker  
Bis die Tage  

Gruß Ralle


----------



## Gandalf01 (3. Mai 2008)

Hi 
so Freitagstour zum Kreuzberg ist rum 72 km 1400hm! 
Hab unterwegs ganz schön geschwitzt, das letzte Stück von Premich zum Kreuzberg (13 km nur bergauf) war ganz schön hart.



> Wenn alles so klappt wie ich es mir vorstelle, möchte ich gerne in der Gruppe möglichst am Donnerstag Abend fahren.
> 
> Was meint ihr denn?
> 
> ...


Donnerstags kann ich leider bis Ende Juni nicht mitfahren, da ich an diesem   Tag noch Fußballtraining mit meiner Mannschaft haben.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin
PS: der Thread füllt sich langsam !!  
PSS: Ab Freitag nächster Woche gehts in den Urlaub dann bin ich erstmal 2 Wochen Weg.


----------



## Gandalf01 (3. Mai 2008)

Hi
ich lade mal den Track von gestern hoch. Da mein GPS-Empfänger ein paar mal ausgefallen ist mußte ich die Tour aus 3 verschiedenen Tracks zusammen kopieren.
War eine super Tour, unterwegs habe ich ein paar Biker aus Schweinfurt getroffen, die waren richtig gut drauf, sind nach eine Stärkung bei Bier und einem guten Essen wieder zurück gefahren.
Ich habe mir nach meinem Salatteller noch einen Kaffee und ein Stück Kuchen gegönnt und auf die Ankunft meines Shuttelservice (EheFrau  ) gewartet.  

So heute Nachmittag ist dann eine kleine Tour zum Entspannen angesagt. Mal schauen muß erst mal ein paar Kleinigkeiten erledigen (Einkaufen, ... )   

So einen schönen Tag wünsche ich Euch.

>>>Gandalf<<<


----------



## zanderschnapper (3. Mai 2008)

@Gandalf,

mensch Erwin,

jetzt bin ich aber etwas enttäuscht!!
Da lässt Du dich einfach abholen?!   

Nein, Spaß beiseite, der Kreuzberg hat es schon in sich - und 1400 Hm wollen auch erst mal gefahren sein.

Meinen Respekt hast Du schon mal.

Wann würde es dir denn besser passen, ginge Dienstags auch?

Ich bin da recht flexibel.

Nur ab Pfingsten bin ich auch 14 Tage ausser Landes   


Beste Grüße
Holger


----------



## skateson (3. Mai 2008)

> Hi Sven,
> 
> ich bin da recht flexibel was die Strecken angeht
> 
> ...



Hallo Holger

Klar da können wir ja zusammen ne Tour davor ausmachen.


Da ich 3 Schichten arbeite kann ich leider nicht immer unter der Woche fahren.


Wie sieht es mit Donnerstag aus kommt was zusammen? 

Wäre nicht schlecht, ich hätte Zeit.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Gandalf01 (3. Mai 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> @Gandalf,
> 
> mensch Erwin,
> 
> ...


Hi Holger,

na in meinem Alter geht halt nicht mehr  , Ne ne war so geplannt, das ich nur rauf fahren ca. 5 Stunden fahren das reicht mir momentan.

Wegen Dienstag, leider wie Donnerstag Training mit meinen Jungs bis Mitte Juni; momentan geht bei mir nur Montag und Mittwoch, allerdings Pfingsten bin ich auch 2 Wochen nicht da, fliege am Freitag 09.05 in USA zum Urlaub machen  

So jetzt will ich noch eine kleine Runde zum Entspannen drehen.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (3. Mai 2008)

Hi Leute!
Donnerstag fänd ich nach wie vor keine schlechte Wahl...

GradausderFränkischenSchweizzurückdaheimangekommenGruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (3. Mai 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Donnerstag fänd ich nach wie vor keine schlechte Wahl...
> 
> GradausderFränkischenSchweizzurückdaheimangekommenGruß



Hi 
ich persönlich habe nichts gegen Donnerstags, nur kann ich hat bis Ende Juni nicht mit, da müßt ihr ohne mich fahren  

Und wie war in der Fränkischen Schweiz?
Meine Runde heute Heimatort/Haßfurt/Oberhoehenried/Prappach/Krum/Zeil (Fitnesspfad) und wieder nach Hause. Das waren so 52 Km und so um die 400-500 hm.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (4. Mai 2008)

Hi Erwin!

In der Fränkischen Schweiz waren wir auf Höhlentour. So richtig mit Bauhelm und Stirnlampe - durch die engsten Löcher quetschen usw...  

aber als wir in Muggendorf hoch zur Oswald-/Wizenhöhle gelaufen sind hab ich festgestellt, dass wir uns auf nem richtig guten Trail bewegen. Prompt sind uns auch ein paar MTB´ler übern Weg gefahren  

Also - Aufforderung an alle: Macht mal irgend einen Tag für kommende Woche klar - ob jetzt Do. od. Mi. is mir egal. Das Wetter soll sowieso bis Ende der Woche überragend bleiben (schwitz)  

Lasst von euch hören!
Gruß auch an Holger, Sven, Stefan


----------



## Steevens91 (4. Mai 2008)

'n Abend,
also ich geh mal davon aus dass mein Rad ab ca. 18.00 Uhr hier wieder einsatzfähig hab. Betet nen Vaterunser für mich mit. ;D
Mir wäre tendenziell Donnerstag lieber..hätte ich nich so großen Zeitdruck.
Aber im Prinzip is bei mir alles drin. 
Ich schreib auf jeden fall nomma was hier rein wenn nen Termin steht,
ob ich dabei bin oder nich.
Könntest du mich jetzt eigentlich mitsammt rad einpacken, ralf?

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## The_Ralle (4. Mai 2008)

Hi Stefan!
Jep - wäre prinzipiell möglich!!
Ich setz mich mit dir in Verbindung wegen abholen, sobald der Termin steht. Oder ich sag dir, wo du in Sulzdorf hinkommen sollst...
Freu mich schon darauf, neues Gelände zu erkunden  
Angeblich solls von Sailershausen nach Wülflingen runter durch den Wald nen sehr schönen langen Trail geben.
Aber ich würd sagen, wir lassen uns mal von Holger überraschen.  

Also denn - bis die Tage
GraddieneueMOUNTAINBIKElesentuGruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (4. Mai 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Hi Stefan!
> Jep - wäre prinzipiell möglich!!
> Ich setz mich mit dir in Verbindung wegen abholen, sobald der Termin steht. Oder ich sag dir, wo du in Sulzdorf hinkommen sollst...
> Freu mich schon darauf, neues Gelände zu erkunden
> ...


Hi 
ich nehmen an, dass Du den Trail meinst, ich persönlich bin ihn leider noch nicht gefahren.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (5. Mai 2008)

Moin zusammen.
Denke schon - das müsste der Trail sein. Sind diese Strecke nämlich schonmal von Wülflingen aus hoch gewandert und das hat recht brauchbar ausgesehen damals


----------



## zanderschnapper (5. Mai 2008)

Hi an alle,

ja, der Trail ist zur Zeit nicht schlecht - will heißen, gut befahrbar   

Allerdings ist er nicht sooooo lang, schätze mal das man max. 3 Minuten braucht bis man unten ist  

Also, welchen Tag wollen wir nun nehmen?
Alle bringen wir sehr wahrscheinlich eh nicht unter einen Hut.

Mir persönlich wäre der Donnertag am liebsten, weil wir da eh schon immer fahren.

Aus Haßfurt sind wir sehr wahrscheinlich zu dritt.



Postet halt euren Wunschtermin hier im Forum.

Für Erwin täte es mir halt dann sehr Leid  


So, nun muß ich mal wieder ein bisschen was arbeiten.



Viele Grüße
Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. Mai 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi an alle,
> 
> ja, der Trail ist zur Zeit nicht schlecht - will heißen, gut befahrbar
> 
> ...


Hi Holger und alle anderen  

Über Pfingsten bin ich in den USA, da geht gar nichts und ab dem 26.06.08 bin ich kein Trainer mehr, da kann ich auch an diesem Tag.

Ich muß auf jeden Fall bis Anfang August für meinen ersten Alpencross fit werden. 
Heute Abend wenn es die Zeit zulässt will ich auch noch eine kleine Runde entweder Richtung Haßfurt oder Schweinfurt unternehmen.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (5. Mai 2008)

Hi Leutz!

Also Donnerstag wär ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Der Steevens alias Stefan auch - wir haben uns schon verständigt. Skateson alias Sven kriegt nachher gleich noch von mir Bescheid. Uhrzeit?! 18:30 Uhr - ja oder?!

Mittagspausengruß


----------



## skateson (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo 
 Donnerstag ist auch mein Wunschtermin.

Uhrzeit wäre doch so halb 6 rum gut.


Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (5. Mai 2008)

*Hi Mädels*    

leider hat sich ja noch keine getraut hier zu posten  

deshalb 

*Hallo Jungs,*

jetzt hab ich mir gerade mal den Single-Trail auf Google-Earth genauer angeschaut - ich muss euch leider enttäuschen.
Der Trail verläuft ein ganzes Stück weiter rechts und ist nicht ganz so lang wie Erwin es in der Karte verzeichnet hat.

Macht aber garnix, ist trotzdem ne geile Abfahrt.

Aber wir werden ja sehen   

Also, nachdem die Mehrheit für Donnerstag ist, würde ich sagen wir bleiben dabei.

Nur die Uhrzeit um 17.30 Uhr schaffe ich leider nicht.

Ich würde sagen wir machen 18.30 Uhr in Hassfurt an der Grundschule Nassachtal.

Sorry, Erwin - aber nach dem Urlaub machen wir mal separat was aus.
Damit dein Training für den Alpi nicht leidet   


Also, wer kommt bitte posten.
Ich freu mich drauf.

Viele Grüße sendet
Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. Mai 2008)

Hi,
na dann wünsche ich euch auf jeden Fall schon mal viel Spaß beim Trail fahren.  



> jetzt hab ich mir gerade mal den Single-Trail auf Google-Earth genauer angeschaut - ich muss euch leider enttäuschen.
> Der Trail verläuft ein ganzes Stück weiter rechts und ist nicht ganz so lang wie Erwin es in der Karte verzeichnet hat.


Das ist der Trail der Steigerwaldbiker, bin den noch nicht abgefahren sondern immer nur den Weg daneben.



> Sorry, Erwin - aber nach dem Urlaub machen wir mal separat was aus.
> Damit dein Training für den Alpi nicht leidet


Immer doch, bis Ende Juni habe ich Mo. Mi. Fr. oder Sa (Mittag/Nachmittag) immer etwas Zeit zum biken, da ich jetzt nicht mehr in der 1. Mannschaft spielen muß.

Hat einer von euch ein GPS zum Aufzeichen von den gefahrenen Trails und Runden?
Ich hoffe, dass mein Garmin Colorado bis nach dem Urlaub endlich da ist, momentan zeichne ich nur mit dem Handy und eine GPS-Maus auf.

Ich hänge mal meine Tour vom Samstag mit ran.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (5. Mai 2008)

Hi Erwin,

mensch, da bist Du am Samstag sogar bei mir am Grundstück vorbei gefahren!!

Ist dir da nicht der Lärm vom Vertikultierer aufgefallen?   
Hätte noch etwas Hilfe gebrauchen können  

War mit allem Drum und Dran bis um 19.00 Uhr mit Gartenarbeit beschäftigt.
Hab aber alles zur "vollsten Zufriedenheit" erledigt   

Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. Mai 2008)

Mensch, wenn ich das gewußt hätte, dann hätte ich dir natürlich geholfen oder wäre schneller vorbei gefahren    
Dann vermute ich mal, dass Du an der "Alten Ziegelei" wohnst, deshalb auch der Treffpunkt oder in der Nähe 
Übrigens bin ich in der Gegend aufgewachsen, Luftlinie ca. 150-200m weg und als Jugendlicher war unser Absage immer im Baron!


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (6. Mai 2008)

Moin Leute - ausgeschlafen  
bin heut wieder mal in aller Früh mitm Bike auf die Arbeit gedüst.
Knappe 14 km früh so kurz vor 05.30 Uhr - da verfliegt die Müdigkeit auch  

Also ich bin am Donnerstag auf alle Fälle dabei - 18.30 Uhr = gute Zeit.

Bis dann

Freugruß  

p.s.: damit ich net falsch lieg - die Grundschule Nassachtal is doch die, in 
       der 90°-Kurve unterhalb vom Eisstadion, oder!?


----------



## zanderschnapper (6. Mai 2008)

@ Erwin,

ja genau, da liegst Du vollkommen richtig   


@ The_Ralle,

auch ein Volltreffer!!
Sind auch hinter dem Unterstellplatz für die Fahrräder jede Mege Parkplätze vorhanden.

Ich freu mich auch schon auf Donnerstag.

Bis dann   



Grüße
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skateson (6. Mai 2008)

@ Holger


Also ich bin dabei. 

18.30 Uhr Has 

Freu mich schon.


Gruß Sven


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. Mai 2008)

Hi Holgen, Sven, Stefan, und (Ralle)

dann wünsche ich euch schon mal viel Spaß am Donnerstag. Ich hoffe dass ich morgen eine kleine Runde drehen kann.
Heute ist endlich mein Garmin Colorado gekommen.  
Installiere gerade die Topo Deutschland V2, hat einer von euch noch ein Gerät zum Aufzeichnen von Tracks? Wenn Ja könntet ihr die Touren mit aufzeichen, damit ich sie möglicherweise nachfahren kann.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo Erwin,

leider ist mein Equipment nicht so toll ausgelegt - soll heißen das ich leider kein GPS oder sonstige Teile habe um eine Tour aufzuzeigen  

Ich habe gerade unseren Termin ins *"Last Minute Biking"* eingestellt.

Wer Lust hat kann sich gerne eintragen.


Viele Grüße
Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (7. Mai 2008)

Schönen guten Morgen!
Also wir kommen aus der Stadtlauringen/Sulzdorf-Ecke insgesamt zu dritt
wenn nix dazwischen kommt.
Steevens, Ralle, und noch n Bekannter von mir aus Sulzdorf (Cube Stereo-Rider).

Bis morgen dann


----------



## Gandalf01 (7. Mai 2008)

Hi Leute,
da ich morgen nicht mit euch fahren kann, bin ich mal wieder alleine gefahren.
Habe einen super Trail im Wässernachtal entdeckt bzw. abgefahren. Unterwegs habe ich einen Vater mit Sohn getroffen (Hi Jörg falls Du mitliest  ), der Sohn hatte eine kleine Unfall und ist mit seinem Rad ca. 4m tief in die Wässernach gestürzt; zum Glück ist nichts passiert 

Jörg beim bergen des Rads  




Für die Sammler auch noch den Track

>>>Gandalf<<<


----------



## zanderschnapper (8. Mai 2008)

Ja, ja, beim Radln muss man immer gut aufpassen   

Es gibt schon ein paar "heiße" Stellen im Wässernach-Tal.

Mal sehen wie es uns heute Abend ergeht.

Die Spannung steigt so langsam - nur noch knappe 11 Stunden bis zur Tour.


Grüße an alle Mitfahrer  

Holger


P.S. super das sich zwei von Euch in der Last Minute Biking - Liste eingetragen haben


----------



## The_Ralle (8. Mai 2008)

Danke für die Blumen  
mal schauen, ob wir noch mehr werden.

Ach ja - *Hallo YMCA - Biker aus Ebern* - hast du heut Abend keine Zeit?
Lange nix mehr gepostet?!

Zusammenfassung:
Leute heut Abend (voraussichtlich)  

Zanderschn. + 2 Mann
Seevens, Stefan S., Ralle
Skateson
und evtl. noch mein Neffe, wenn er´s arbeitsmäßig schafft...


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. Mai 2008)

Hi Leute

ich hoffe eure Tour war gut, schreibt mal was dazu.
Ich bin dann mal bis zum 25.05.08 weg, wenn ich in den USA mal ein W-Lan oder sonstwas in diese Richtung schau ich mal hier rein.

Happy Trails und viel Spaß

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (9. Mai 2008)

Hi Erwin,

schade das Du gestern bei unserer ersten gemeinsamen Tour nicht dabei sein konntest, war ein riesen Spaß, suuuuper Trails, suuuuper Stimmung.


Ich denke da haben sich vielleicht ein paar gefunden.

Mich hat es leider auf der letzten Abfahrt so richtig schön gelegt  
Hat aber alles schlimmer ausgeschaut wie es sich dann heute morgen anfühlt  

Tourbeschreibung stell ich später noch mal rein - es waren aber "nur" ca. 26km aber knappe 625Hm.

Nach der Tour waren wir noch in Haßfurt bei Manni auf der Terrasse - bei guten isotonischen Getränken bis kurz vor 22.00 Uhr zusammen gesessen.

Kurz um - scheeeee wars    

Ich freu mich schon aufs nächste Mal.

Bin jetzt auch ab Pfingstsonntag für zwei Wochen nicht da - Kroatien ruft.
Hört ihrs schon??  


@Erwin, wünsch dir einen schönen Urlaub - und komm wieder gut heim.




Männers - Ihr ward spitze!!!


Viele Grüße und danke für einen schönen Abend
Gruß Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (9. Mai 2008)

Sodala - damit dürfte zur gestrigen Tour eigentlich schon alles gesagt sein

Nochmal in Worten: Das war die beste Tour die ich je im Kreis HAS gefahren
bin. Supi Trails  

!!!!!!!  DAS SCHREIT NACH WIEDERHOLUNG  !!!!!!!

Danke an unsere Tourguides Holger und Manni - habt ihr gut gemacht.
Und ihr habt davon bestimmt noch mehr in Petto...
Nochma Danke an Manni für den netten Einkehr"trail" Richtung Garten.
War n sehr gemütlicher Umtrunk  

Wünsch euch beiden (Holger & Manni) nen schönen Urlaub

ScharfaufneueTrailsbinGruß
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (10. Mai 2008)

Hi @all,

ich wollte mich noch einmal kurz vor dem Urlaub melden.

Habt Ihr euch schon mal nach Zecken abgesucht?

Ich habe mir gestern eine vom Oberschenkel entfernt   

Die erste Zecke seit meiner Jugend.

Nur so als kleiner Tipp für die nächste Zeit - kann ja evtl. sehr böse ausgehen.


So, nun verabschiede ich mich in den Urlaub - bin ab dem 26.05. wieder da  



Viele Grüße
Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. Mai 2008)

Hi Leute
schöne Grüße aus San Francisco, wir wohnen bis morgen im Hilton (Finance DC), hab wireless Lan  

Super wenn sich hier eine Truppe gefunden hat, bin auf jeden Fall dabei wenn ich wieder zurück bin.  


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin
PS: bitte Kursbeschreibung nicht vergessen


----------



## skateson (10. Mai 2008)

Hallo

Mir hat die Tour und die Truppe auch gefallen.

Ich glaube von der Einstellung zum Biken sind wir auf gemeinsamen Nenner.

Spaß haben.


@Gandalf
Hier die Gps datei der Tour.


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. Mai 2008)

Hi Leute,

schöne Tour habe sie mir gerade unter Google Earth angeschaut.
Besten Dank für den Track an skateson 

So morgen früh geht es weiter Richtung Pismo Beach-Santa Barbara und übermorgen sind wir dann in Los Angeles

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (13. Mai 2008)

Moin Leutz!
Ich klinck mich mal ne Woche aus. Muss verletzungsbedingt pausieren.
Muskelfaser-Riß oberhalb der linken Kniekehle   
aber das wird wieder.
Allerdings- wie das passiert ist, muss ich euch selber erzählen. Soviel
vorab - es war beim biken  

Bis denn 
Gruß Ralle


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. Mai 2008)

Hi 
@Ralle gute Besserung
@all schöne Grüße vom Grand Canyon  
Und seit ihr heute gefahren? Ich bin noch über eine Woche unterwegs, 
morgen monument valley, übermorgen dann Rafting auf dem Colorado...

Melde mich wieder wenn ich W-Lan habe

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (16. Mai 2008)

@Erwin

Nöö - wir sind gestern nicht gefahren. Warten auf Holger und Manni - wenn die ausm Urlaub wieder da sind - dann wird wieder mal ne abendliche Tour gestartet  

Weiterhin viel Spaß bei deiner Rundreise (neidischguck)


----------



## Gandalf01 (18. Mai 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> @Erwin
> 
> Nöö - wir sind gestern nicht gefahren. Warten auf Holger und Manni - wenn die ausm Urlaub wieder da sind - dann wird wieder mal ne abendliche Tour gestartet
> 
> Weiterhin viel Spaß bei deiner Rundreise (neidischguck)



Hi na dann weiter neidischmach:  
heute früh (5:00 Uhr wecken) war Raftig Tour auf dem Colorado und später nachmittag Bryce Conyon  
Morgen gehts für 2 Tage nach Las Vegas   

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (18. Mai 2008)

Mion moin!

@Sven und Stefan: war gestern ne schöne Spontan-Tour  
haben ja auch n bißchen was neues erkundet, was wir den Jungs mal
zeigen können, wenn sie zu uns in die Haßberge kommen  

@Erwin: verzock nich so viel  

Bis demnächst

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (24. Mai 2008)

Hi,

so bin wieder zuhause. Gestern Mittag noch San Francisco heute wieder Sterigerwald/Haßberge  
Ich hoffe, dass der Jetlag morgen wieder etwas verschwunden ist, dann werde ich mich nach 2 Wochen Pause wieder aufs Bike schmeißen.



>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## skateson (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo @ All

Wie sieht es aus mit Do Biken?

Holger und Manni sind ja glaube ich wieder vom Urlaub zurück.

Ich hätte am Do Zeit.

Meldet euch halt wenn was geht.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Gandalf01 (27. Mai 2008)

Hi Jungs,

war gestern im Wässernachttal unterwegs; mehr an der Westseite (Obertheres/Buch) hier haben die Forstarbeiter richtig zugeschlagen, hier geht eine richtige "Autobahn" durch den Wald ist echt *sch...e*. Wollte eigentlich nur ein paar Höhenmeter machen und dann über Sailershausen wieder raus. Aber leider hatte ich Probleme mit einer meiner Kontaktlinsen und mußte so eine Abstecher bei meinen Eltern in Haßfurt machen. Danach bin ich nur noch etwas Landstraße Richtung Steinsfeld/Donnersdorf/Obereuerheim gefahren.

@Zanderschnapper bin wieder an Deinem Haus vorbei, habe sogar vor der Schule angehalten, da mein Telefon geläutet hat   

Leider kann ich Donnerstags noch nicht mit euch fahren, da ich bis einschließlich 19.06 noch Training mit meine Jungs habe.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (27. Mai 2008)

Hi Fans,

ich bin auch wieder im Lande   

Am Donnerstag ist wieder eine Runde geplant.
Manfred und ich sind auf jeden Fall schon mal dabei, *skateson* alias Sven hat auch schon Interesse angemeldet.

Also, wie schaut es mit den anderen "Mitstreitern" aus?

Wer Lust und Zeit hat bitte melden oder eintragen  

Je nachdem wie viel kommen, würden wir uns wieder was *nettes* einfallen lassen  

Treffpunkt wieder an der Schule um 18.30 Uhr



Beste Grüße an alle
Holger


----------



## Steevens91 (27. Mai 2008)

Hey,

also ich kann am Donnerstag leider nich,
ich fahr ja am Samstag in Kleinmünster und am Sonntag in Bayreuth,
da werd ich mir nochmal ne kleine Ruhepause gönnen. 

Viel Spaß,

Stefan


----------



## The_Ralle (28. Mai 2008)

Servus Leutz  

jawoll - die Urlaubers sind wieder da - äähhm Donnerstag biken?!
prinzipiell ne gute Idee - mein Haxen geht auch wieder.

Muss aber erst mal schauen, wie weit ich mit meiner Arbeit heut Abend daheim komme. Bin momentan recht voll.

Aber spätestens morgen geb ich nochma ne Meldung ab, ob ich dabei bin oder nicht.

@Sven - ich hab n Frank und n Drosi bescheid gegeben, dass am Donnerstag ab HAS n Ausritt startet. N Danny will ichs auch noch sagen.
Mal schauen, ob von denne einer mitfährt

So long - Cu Folks

Ich werd in der Mittagspause erstmal meine Pedale abmontieren und die Gewinde fette, um die nervigen Klackgeräusche zu beseitigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (28. Mai 2008)

Juten Abend

Wir sind morgen aus Sulzdorf zu zweit dabei!

2x Cube Rider´s - Stefan und ich  

Also freu freu - vor allem auf das, was H & M noch so in petto haben  

Bis morgen Abend


----------



## zanderschnapper (29. Mai 2008)

Hi an alle "Haßberg-Riders",

es könnte heute Abend mit der Uhrzeit ein kleines Problem geben.
Ich bin heute beruflich in Mainz und weiß deshalb nicht hundertprozentig ob ich es bis 18.30 Uhr schaffe.

Manfred hat mich gestern Abend noch mal kurz angerufen und auch schon nachgefragt.

Er fährt auf jeden Fall, aber schon um 18.15 Uhr - hier ist der Treffpunkt am Grieß. Ist auch sehr leicht zu finden, denn es ist der große Parkplatz wenn man am unteren Turm vorbei in Richtung Main fährt  

Hier treffen sich auch immer zwei oder drei Biker die am Donnerstags ne Rund drehen. 

Sorry, Leute wenn es bei mir nicht klappen sollte  
Ich werde auf jeden Fall alles Möglich machen das ich heute Abend pünktlich da bin   

Falls irgend jemand noch Fragen hat, ruft mich doch kurz an und gebt mir Bescheid.
Ich würde es dann an Manfred weitergeben.

Heute kann ich mich hier im Forum leider nicht mehr melden, muß jetzt los.

Meine Handynummer: 0170 33vier0341


Grüße Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (29. Mai 2008)

Moin!

Hab grad mit Holger gesprochen. Er meldet sich heut Nachmittag bei mir wenn er aufm Heimweg ist. Wir fahren auf jeden Fall. Ob es halt jetzt ne
viertel Std. später oder so wird is ja wurst. Ich meld mich nochmal bei euch
wenn mich Holger dann angerufen hat.

Kaffeegruß
Ralle


----------



## zanderschnapper (30. Mai 2008)

Moin Juns,

war schöööööööön gestern    
Hat mir wieder viel Spaß gemacht  

Auch die kurze Einkehr in den Biergarten war natürlich super.


Grüße Holger



@Erwin

hast Du dein neues GPS schon mal auf Herz und Nieren getestet?
Wann fährts Du wieder ne kleine Runde - ggf. auch mal am Wochenende ?


----------



## The_Ralle (30. Mai 2008)

Jep - richtig - war einwandfrei -
für nächstes Mal schlag ich schon mal "Steigerwald" vor. Termin müss mer halt noch absprechen.

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## skateson (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo 

Die Tour gestern war wieder mal super und hat auch viel Spaß gemacht ( Wurzeltrail )  


Freue mich schon auf`s fahren mit euch in drei Wochen.

Geht leider nicht anders wegen Jobbe.

Bis dahin. 

Gruß sven


----------



## Gandalf01 (31. Mai 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Moin Juns,
> 
> .......
> @Erwin
> ...



Hi Holger,
bin leider erst heute zurück gekommen, war beruflich unterwegs deshalb lief dieses Wochenenden leider nix. Wenn das Wetter paß dann mache ich morgen Abend eine kleine Tour.

Colorado funktionier sehr gut, allerdings habe ich noch nicht so das Vertrauen in die Fahrradhalterung, soll laut INet nicht so viel taugen.
Habe schon ein paar Touren aufgezeichnent, bin aber noch Tour nachgefahren.

Welche Tour seit ihr am Freitag gefahren?

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (1. Juni 2008)

Hallo Erwin,

wir waren am Donnerstag abend wieder in der Wässernach unterwegs.
Sind den super Trail von Sailershausen in Richtung Wülflingen runter gerauscht - diesmal allerdings nur einmal  

Hab den Jungs noch nen neuen "Wurzeltrail" gezeigt - war schon etwas anspruchsvoll zu fahren.

Insgesamt waren wir diesmal sieben Biker.

Zum Schluß sind wir noch mal kurz in Wülflingen in den neuen Biergarten und haben uns noch ein Bierchen gegönnt   

Wann fährst Du denn heute Abend??


Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. Juni 2008)

Hi Holger, 
heute ging nichts mehr muß es auf Montag verschieben.

(Nicht!)Abstiegsstress pur  


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. Juni 2008)

Hi 
werde wohl heute Abend eine kleine Runde drehen, weiß aber noch nicht wann, da ich noch ein paar Besprechungen am Nachmittag habe und möglicherweise noch einen am frühen Abend (noch nicht sicher)

Voraussichtliches Ziel Wässernachttal oder Böhlgrund, den bin ich selber noch nie gefahren.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (2. Juni 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi
> werde wohl heute Abend eine kleine Runde drehen, weiß aber noch nicht wann, da ich noch ein paar Besprechungen am Nachmittag habe und möglicherweise noch einen am frühen Abend (noch nicht sicher)
> 
> Voraussichtliches Ziel Wässernachttal oder Böhlgrund, den bin ich selber noch nie gefahren.
> ...




Hi Erwin,

wenn Du die Uhrzeit weißt, sag einfach Bescheid bzw. poste sie doch kurz.
Ich weiß allerdings nicht hundertprozentig ob ich heute Abend Zeit habe.


Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. Juni 2008)

Hi Holger

werde ich machen, wenn ich ungefähr weiß wann ich zuhause bin.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. Juni 2008)

Hi Holger
ich werde so gegen 17:00 Uhr zuhause sein, d.h. ich bin ab 17:30 start bereit. Falls Du kannst können wir auch 18:00 oder 18:30 fahren, ich bin da flexibel

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo Erwin,

muss leider für heute Abend absagen   
Wie schaut es denn bei dir am Mittwoch aus?

Vielleicht klappt es ja da bei mir.


Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. Juni 2008)

Ja Mittwoch ginge es auch, allerdings weiß ich da noch nicht wann ich zuhause bin, da bin ich immer in der Zentral in HZA (Herzogenaurach) 
Ich schätze mal das 18:00 bzw. 18:30 auf jeden Fall gehen müßte

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. Juni 2008)

So Tour für heute beendet  

ich hänge das Teil mal dran vielleicht wie sie ja jemand nach fahren   

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (3. Juni 2008)

Hi Folks  

Geht am Donnerstag Abend was? Ich glaub mal - das müssen wir momentan
immer noch wetterabhängig machen, oder??

Schau mer mal. Wenn wir unser Maximum erreichen, dann fahren wir denk
ich mal zu siebt - Danny und Sven müssen zwar arbeien - aber ich hätte da noch zwei Kandidaten am Start  

Bin schon mal auf meine neue Gabel gespannt


----------



## Gandalf01 (4. Juni 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hallo Erwin,
> 
> muss leider für heute Abend absagen
> Wie schaut es denn bei dir am Mittwoch aus?
> ...


Hi Holger,

wie sieht es heute aus?

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (4. Juni 2008)

Hi Erwin,

bei uns in Schweinfurt (Arbeit) hat es bis vor ein paar Minuten mächtig geregnet  
Sollte aber bis heute Abend kein Problem sein.


Ich weiß nur nicht wann ich heute von der Arbeit nach Hause komme.
Von daher ist es schon wieder etwas ungewiss  


Ab wann kannst Du denn Donnerstags mit uns die Runden drehen falls es bei mir heute wieder nix wird?


Bin im Moment halt recht voll - was die Arbeit angeht  
Deshalb möchte ich jetzt weder ab- noch zusagen  



Gruß Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (4. Juni 2008)

Hi Holger,

Ich kann ab 26.06 Donnerstags mitfahren. 

Momentan bin ich noch in HZA, ich hoffe, dass ich bis 16:30 hier weg komme, dann muß ich aber noch etwas in HAS erledigen (Krankenhausbesuch), ich hoffe dass ich bis ca. 18:00 18:15 zuhause bin.
Für ein "kleine" Runde reicht es falls das Wetter mitspielt immer noch. Falls Du nicht kannst ist das auch kein Problem, wird schon mal klappen.  


PS: ich hab vorhin (ca. 11:15-11:30) einmal bei Dir angerufen, deshalb müstest Du jetzt meine Handynummer haben    

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (4. Juni 2008)

Hey Leute!
Ich glaub - das mit morgen wird nix  
79% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit sind gemeldet...


----------



## zanderschnapper (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo Erwin,

sooooo, Du warst das also   

Hab schon gesehen das jemand "Unbekanntes" bei mir angerufen hat - hab mich schon gewundert weil ich mit der Nummer nichts anfangen konnte   


Ich meld mich mal bei dir  


P.S. im Moment schon wieder Dauerregen in Schweinfurt   



Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (4. Juni 2008)

Na dann mach ich euch und auch mich mal neidisch
Bestes Bikerwetter in Mittelfranken; kein Regen keine Wind nur etwas bewölkt, aber leider habe ich kein Rad dabei!


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (4. Juni 2008)

Leider war es mit der Ausfahrt heute nichts, das Wetter ließ es einfach nicht zu.   
Ich hoffe ihr habt morgen mehr Glück 
Ich werde hoffentlich am Freitag und am Samstag wieder fahren.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (4. Juni 2008)

.....ha, ha, ich habe das Sauwetter genutzt und habe mal schnell nen nigelnagelneuen 2.4er Nobby-Nic aufs Hinterrad montiert...   

...und den alten 2.4er vom Hinterrad aufs Vorderrad...

...für noch mehr Grip bei den Abfahrten    

...das ich nicht gleich das nächste Mal wieder den "Abflug" in die Botanik mache...  

Ja Leute, für morgen schauts wirklich "greislich" aus  
Denke das unsere Ausfahrt wohl buchstäblich ins Wassser fällt.
Mal schaun wie es vom Wetter her morgen Abend wird.

@Erwin,
hat mich sehr gefreut das wir uns heute schon mal "etwas" persönlich kennen gelernt haben  

Du weißt schon wie ich es meine  


Grüße Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (4. Juni 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> .....ha, ha, ich habe das Sauwetter genutzt und habe mal schnell nen nigelnagelneuen 2.4er Nobby-Nic aufs Hinterrad montiert...
> 
> ...und den alten 2.4er vom Hinterrad aufs Vorderrad...
> 
> ...



Meine neuen Racing Ralph Evolution mit double defense sind auch schon da, die sind aber erst für den AplenCross gedacht.



zanderschnapper schrieb:


> @Erwin,
> hat mich sehr gefreut das wir uns heute schon mal "etwas" persönlich kennen gelernt haben
> 
> Du weißt schon wie ich es meine
> ...



Ja war ein nettes Gespräch, hoffentlich klappt es bald mal mit einer Ausfahrt   
Mal schauen was am Wochenende; Freitags eine Tour in der Gegend (Wässernach oder Böhlgrund)
Am Samstag werde ich wenn alles klappt einen "kleinen" Ausflug in die Rhön machen.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute,
ich glaube ihr habt Glück die Wettervorhersage für heute Abend sieht gut aus, leider habe ich Training mit meinen Jungs und kann nicht mitfahren.

Mal eine andere Frage, welches Bikegeschäft für Reparaturen/Checks in unserer Gegend könnt ihr empfehlen.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (5. Juni 2008)

In Haßfurt kenn ich nur zwei Geschäfte:

Fahrrad Schnaus - Obere Vorstadt 
und
Peters' Bike Shop in der Brückenstrasse


Ich persönlich bevorzuge Peters' Bike Shop


Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. Juni 2008)

Hi 

ich habe meine Liste vergessen sorry

die beiden oben genannten kenne ich auch.

Radsport-Hofmann (Schweinfurt), habe ein/zwei mal was gekauft (Kleidung).
Wolfies Bikes + Parts (Niederwerrn) Gute Beratung

Zweirad Seger (Schweinfurt) NA JA nicht so mein Fall
Schauer (Schweinfurt) viel zu teuer !!!

Was ich genau suche ist:
 - komplette Inspektion meines Fahrrads für den AlpenCross und anschließende Bestellung der Bestandteile incl. Ersatzteile zum Mitnehmen, (wie Bremsbeläge, usw.)

 - Einbau aller benötigten Teile 
 - Gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältniss

Da dies mein erster AlpenCross ist möchte ich natürlich keine Überraschung bezüglich des Materials erleben und alles was notwendig ist vorher Austauschen und noch etwas einfahren (ca. 300-500 km)


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (5. Juni 2008)

@Erwin:

Müllers Motorradladen in Gerolzhofen!
http://www.muellersmotorradladen.de/
Ist ein Cube Vertragshändler.
Der Mann is absolut spitze 
Preise sind weitaus mehr als human!!
Tel.: 09382/4616

@Holger & Friends:

Sorry ich fahr heut Abend nicht mit - hab nen ganzen "Sack" voll anderes
Zeugs zu tun. Macht halt ohne mich was aus. Ich schaff das heut leider leider nicht   Beim nächsten Mal bin ich gern wieder dabei  

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## zanderschnapper (5. Juni 2008)

Bei mir schauts genau so aus  
Ich kann heute Abend auch nicht, ist um so schlimmer, da das Wetter ja sehr wahrscheinlich hält.

Man hört und sieht sich   


Gruß Holger


----------



## zanderschnapper (5. Juni 2008)

Um noch mal kurz auf Erwin's Frage zurück zu kommen:

Ich kenn noch in Volkach nen guten und kompetenten Laden:

Zweirad Weissenseel
Im Seelein 14
97332 Volkach

Tel. 09381 / 3988


Kann ich auch sehr empfehlen



Gruß Holger


----------



## Steevens91 (5. Juni 2008)

Hey,

also mal zu den Fahrradläden:

Seger- SW kannst du vergessen, da hab ich mal Praktikum gemacht und wie die mit den Rädern kannst du echt vergessen.. da würd ich reparaturen nichmal kostenlos machen lassen.

Hoffmann- SW is nen diffizile Sache, ich würd dort auch nix machen lassen,
die haben mal nen Bekannten von mir mit ner gebrochenen Vorderbremse (RR) durch die Gegend fahren lassen. Kommentar: "Is nich so schlimm.."


Wolfi's in NDW hab ich bis jetzt nur gutes gehört, kann allerdings nicht auf eigene Erfahrungswerte zurückgreifen, ich hatte mit dem Peter aus Haßfurt mal Kontakt per email und der hat ebenfalls sehr fachkundig geklungen.

Zu dem Laden von Ralf: Also so wie der dir die Bremsen eingestellt hat mit der Begründung "Hinterbremse is wichtiger als vorderbremse.." da rollen sich mir irgendwie die Zehennägel hoch. 
Ich war allerdings auch noch nicht selbst dort.


Also ich würde mir an deiner Stelle nen eher kleinen Laden suchen, bzw. nen privaten Schrauber.
Gibts in Sennfeld, Burglauer etc.,die Leute machen nen guten Job und verlangen wenig Geld.

Eine andere Idee wäre das Rad einfach selbst fit zu machen.  

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## esan78 (5. Juni 2008)

Servus
Bin gerade über diesen Thread gestolpert und hab gelesen das ihr euch eigentlich Donnerstags zum biken trefft. 
Aber wenn ich das richtig seh fährt heut keiner von euch oder?
Ansonsten würd ich mich gern zu ner Ausfahrt anschließen... 
Bin übrigens aus Haßfurt


----------



## The_Ralle (5. Juni 2008)

Juhu - ein Neuer  
Also heut geht denk ich nix - aber nächsten Donnerstag will ich auf alle Fälle wieder losziehen. Steigerwald ruft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (5. Juni 2008)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> also mal zu den Fahrradläden:
> 
> ...


Hi Stefan,
Besten Dank für die Infos, mir geht es momentan eigentlich um meine geplanten AlpenCross, da möchte ich keine bösen Überraschungen erleben. Ich tausche lieber ein paar Sachen mehr bzw. früher aus, als dass ich dann mitten in den Alpen Probleme bekommen.   
Ein paar Sachen kann ich selber machen, aber mir ist es lieber ein "Profi" schaut mal drüber.

In Gochsheim gib es auch noch einen kleine Laden 
http://www.outdoor-base.de
Mit Rene war ich beim Skifahren er macht das nur Nebenberuflich, deswegen weiß ich auch nichts über die Qualität seiner Arbeit.
(Er hat dieses Jahr am Cape Epic teilgenommen)

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## esan78 (5. Juni 2008)

Naja  dann bis nächste Woche. Ich sitz aber definitiv für zwei bis drei Stunden ab 18:00 Uhr auf dem bike...


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. Juni 2008)

esan78 schrieb:


> Servus
> Bin gerade über diesen Thread gestolpert und hab gelesen das ihr euch eigentlich Donnerstags zum biken trefft.
> Aber wenn ich das richtig seh fährt heut keiner von euch oder?
> Ansonsten würd ich mich gern zu ner Ausfahrt anschließen...
> Bin übrigens aus Haßfurt



Herzlich Willkommen in der Runde.
So wie ich das sehe läuft heute leider nichts. 
Bei mir geht mit der Donnerstagsrunde bis 26.06 leider nichts, aber dann greife ich mit an. Bin schon ein paar Trails im Wässernachtal (Wurzeltrail ruft   ) trotz Hardtail alleine abgefahren.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## esan78 (5. Juni 2008)

Der Trail von Sailershausen ins Wässernachtal, der  Wurzeltrail und die 2 Trails in Richtung Buch gehören ja auch eindeutig zum Pflichtprogramm! Ich fahr übrigens auch n Hardtail. Die Steigerwald Trails(Hermannsberg Ebersberg, Knetzberg, Schlangenweg und Zabelstein) sind auch immer wieder schön und wurden hier auch schon erwähnt glaub ich. 
Aber ich hab noch nichts über die drei Trails um Zeil gelesen - Den Esels steig nach Ziegelanger, der Kreuzweg vom Käppele und dann gibts noch nen ziemlich knackigen von dem Berg mit dem Funkturm neben dem Käppelesberg. Ist die schon mal jemand von euch gefahren?
Wenn jemand noch trails in der gegend kennt oder empfehlen kann immer her damit!


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. Juni 2008)

esan78 schrieb:


> Der Trail von Sailershausen ins Wässernachtal, der  Wurzeltrail und die 2 Trails in Richtung Buch gehören ja auch eindeutig zum Pflichtprogramm! Ich fahr übrigens auch n Hardtail. Die Steigerwald Trails(Hermannsberg Ebersberg, Knetzberg, Schlangenweg und Zabelstein) sind auch immer wieder schön und wurden hier auch schon erwähnt glaub ich.
> Aber ich hab noch nichts über die drei Trails um Zeil gelesen - Den Esels steig nach Ziegelanger, der Kreuzweg vom Käppele und dann gibts noch nen ziemlich knackigen von dem Berg mit dem Funkturm neben dem Käppelesberg. Ist die schon mal jemand von euch gefahren?
> Wenn jemand noch trails in der gegend kennt oder empfehlen kann immer her damit!


Hi esan78,

die Trails bei Zeil kenne ich auch nicht, dort kenne ich nur die Touren beim Trimm-Dich Pfad.
Den Schlangentrail bin ich auch noch nicht gefahren sondern immer nur den Radwanderweg, aber demnächst muß es mal klappen.
Wenn alles hinhaut mache ich morgen Abend eine kleine Feierabenrunde und am Samstag eine etwas größere Tour (Möglicherweise am oder zum Kreuzberg)  

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (6. Juni 2008)

esan78 schrieb:


> Der Trail von Sailershausen ins Wässernachtal, der  Wurzeltrail und die 2 Trails in Richtung Buch gehören ja auch eindeutig zum Pflichtprogramm! Ich fahr übrigens auch n Hardtail. Die Steigerwald Trails(Hermannsberg Ebersberg, Knetzberg, Schlangenweg und Zabelstein) sind auch immer wieder schön und wurden hier auch schon erwähnt glaub ich.
> Aber ich hab noch nichts über die drei Trails um Zeil gelesen - Den Esels steig nach Ziegelanger, der Kreuzweg vom Käppele und dann gibts noch nen ziemlich knackigen von dem Berg mit dem Funkturm neben dem Käppelesberg. Ist die schon mal jemand von euch gefahren?
> Wenn jemand noch trails in der gegend kennt oder empfehlen kann immer her damit!



Hi,

herzlich Willkommen im "Club" auch von mir.
Endlich traut sich wieder mal einer   


Ist jetzt gestern Abend einer von Euch gefahren?


Hätte irgendjemand Lust und Zeit am Sonntag früh eine Runde zu drehen?
Würde gerne so ab 8.00 Uhr -12.00 Uhr ne größere Runde fahren.
Jeder Post wird gerne angenommen - also her damit   


Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. Juni 2008)

Hi Holger,

tut mir leid Sonntag kann ich noch nicht (nächsten Sonntag ginge)

Ich fahre heute Abend und am Samstag; Uhrzeit, Dauer und Ziel noch offen.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (6. Juni 2008)

.....will denn wirklich keiner mit mir am Sonntag biken?   

Wär doch bei dem schönen Wetter eine Schande!!!!!




Grüße Holger


----------



## E=MC² (6. Juni 2008)

Falls hier auch mal ein Freerider vorbeischauen sollte: In Sand gibts eine kleine aber feine DH/FR-Strecke.
Neulinge sind immer willkommen und hiermit herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (6. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute,
so meine heutige Runde ist beendet, habe einmal ein paar Trails im Wässernachtal abgefahren
 - Trail Richtung Buch
 - Trail von Sailershausen runter
 - Wurzeltrail

War insgesamt nicht schlecht, allerdings habe ich ein paar Wege ausprobiert, die nicht so gut waren. 

So mal schauen was ich morgen machen kann  

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (7. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute,
so meine heutige Runde ist beendet, habe einmal ein paar Trails im Wässernachtal abgefahren:
- Trail von Buch Richtung Wülflingen
- Trail Richtung Buch
- Wurzeltrail oberer Teil Richtung Rednershof 
- Trail von Sailershausen runter
- Wurzeltrail unterer Teil 

War insgesamt nicht schlecht, allerdings bei diesem Wetter doch recht schwer, vorallem der Wurzeltrail hatte es in sich. 

So jetzt ist Pause bis Montag 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## 19chris84 (8. Juni 2008)

hey ihr werdet es kaum glauben, aber hier ist noch ein neuer  
komme aus schweinfurt und würd auch gern ma mit euch weng radeln. b n für jeden spaß zu haben  

mfg chris


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. Juni 2008)

Hi Chris

herzlich Willkomen in userer Runde. Muß immer mal schauen ob Donnerstags was geht!
Ich hoffe bei mir klappt es diese Woche auch mal, entscheidet sich am Dienstag 
@Holger und ging heute was ??

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (8. Juni 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> @Holger und ging heute was ??
> 
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin




Hi Erwin,

bei mir geht fast immer was    
Aber mir Radeln war heut leider nix, musste nach Oberschwappach auf Hundeausstellung 

Fährst Du unter der Woche mal ne kleine Runde?


Grüße Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. Juni 2008)

Hi Holger,
mein momentaner Plan:
Montag kleine Runde
Mittwoch kleine Runde 
Donnerstag noch offen habe mein Training auf Freitag verschoben, aber das EM-Spiel schaue mir wahrscheinlich nicht an, ich habe momentan genug vom Fußball.
Samstag noch offen??
Sonntag noch offen, Familienradtour nach Haßfurt   

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (9. Juni 2008)

@all  

Allgemeine Umfrage: Wollen wir uns am Donnerstag wie immer um 18.30 Uhr an der Grundschule Nassachtal treffen und dann evtl. mit den Autos
gleich weiter Richtung Steigerwald fahren - oder wonach steht euch so
der Sinn - was wollt ihr fahren?!
Oder klinken sich manche im Voraus aus, weil am Donnerstag Abend um 
20.45 Uhr das Deutschland-Spiel gegen Kroatien ist!?

Achja - nochwas in eigener Sache: 

Habe folgendes zu verkaufen:

Federgabel RockShox Pike 426 U-Turn mit Poplock.
Einstellbarer Federweg 95-140mm.
20mm Stckachsensystem. Schaftlänge 220mm.
Gewicht 2435g. Alter 1 Jahr. Preis 350 Euro (VHB)  

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## zanderschnapper (9. Juni 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Oder klinken sich manche im Voraus aus, weil am Donnerstag Abend um
> 20.45 Uhr das Deutschland-Spiel gegen Kroatien ist!?




Hi und guten Morgen!

Kleiner Fehler im System - das Spiel am Donnerstag ist schon um 18.00 Uhr  

Meine Überlegung geht dahin, das wir evtl. am Mittwoch schon fahren  

Wie schauts bei Euch allen aus, kann da jemand oder gibt es irgendwelche Einwände?

Meldet Euch doch mal hierzu   



Gruß Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (9. Juni 2008)

Mit Mittwoch muss ich erst mal schauen - ich werds heut abchecken und dann wieder posten, ob´s klar geht.
Prinzipiell spricht nix dagegen. Muss dann halt meine sonstigen Termine
anders legen


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. Juni 2008)

Hi
so wie es aussieht kann ich dieses mal sowohl Mittwoch als auch Donnerstag  
Mittwochs bin ich zwar in unserer Zentrale müßte aber rechtzeitig 18:30 startklar sein und Donnerstag geht's anschließend auf Polterabend!


>>>Gandalf<<<


----------



## 19chris84 (9. Juni 2008)

hi

also bei mir klappts mittwoch oder donnerstag. nassachtal is ja  in hassfurt an der nassach oder? kenn mich im hassfurter raum net soooo aus 

wie gesagt ich bin dabei.....

mfg chris


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. Juni 2008)

Hallo Chris

Schule am Nassachtal ist gleich am Ortseingang von Haßfurt.
Du mußt am 1. Kreisel Richtung Schwimmbad bzw. Eissporthalle fahren, nach ca. 100 m ist die Grundschule im Nassachtal.
Es ist nicht schwer zu finden.
Mußt jetzt nur immer mitlesen/schreiben wann und ob etwas stattfindet.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## 19chris84 (9. Juni 2008)

hi

ok dann weiß ich scho wo des is....
naja wie gesagt ich hab mittwochs und donnerstag ab 14 uhr zeit. also hoff das was zustande kommt 

mfg chris


----------



## The_Ralle (9. Juni 2008)

@all Riders

kann jemand von euch am Dienstag, quasi morgen Abend?? Aber dann bräuchten wir auch Holger - weil ich kenn mich im Steigerwald mal so überhaupt net aus.
Bei mir is nämlich doof, dass ich jetzt Mi und Do nicht kann!  
Oder - falls Holger als Guide für Di keine Zeit hat - wer würde in gern mal nen Blick in die Haßberge werfen? Skateson und ich haben auch ne schöne Trailrunde rund um die Schwedenschanze.
Einfach Bescheid geben.
Wie gesagt - für Mi u Do klink ich mich aus - aber wer mag, der soll sich mit mir für morgen mal in Verbindung setzen. 

Feierabendgruß  
Ralle


----------



## 19chris84 (9. Juni 2008)

hey

also ich könnt morgen auch..... aber ich geh jetzt erst ma ne runde radeln 

mfg chris


----------



## zanderschnapper (9. Juni 2008)

Hi,

also bei mir klappt es morgen nicht, bin beruflich wieder unterwegs und werde nicht rechtzeitig zurück sein   

Aber, für Mittwoch Abend hab ich mir "frei genommen"   

Also Freunde des Genussbikens - wer startet mit zur ultimativen Steigerwaldtour?  

Der Schlangenweg ist diesmal das Ziel  

Treffpunkt: 18.15 Uhr an der Schule Nassachtal
Abfahrt:     18.17 Uhr nach Zell am Ebersberg

Bitte pünktlich sein, jede Minute zählt.

Der Termin steht auch wieder im "Last-Minute-Biken" 


Grüße Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (9. Juni 2008)

Hi
bei mir geht's morgen auch nicht, habe mir aber vorgenommen am Mittwoch endlich einmal dabei zu sein 

Werde mich auf jeden Fall beeilen um pünktlich am Treffpunkt zu sein, denn den Schlagentrail bin ich noch nicht gefahren.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (9. Juni 2008)

@holger und erwin
ach Jungs ich beneide euch - wäre auch gerne am Mittwoch dabei.

@19chris84
wollen wir was machen?? ich könnt noch 1-2 Kollegen organisieren.
entweder bei uns in den Haßbergen oder wo du willst!

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## The_Ralle (10. Juni 2008)

Moin moin.
Also nochmal wegen heut Abend - mich einfach anrufen - geht schneller
0175/2967318 - bin aufm Handy erreichbar.

Stefan S. (Cube-Rider) und Stefan N. (Stevens-Rider) und 19chris84 (Hai-Rider) - falls ihr das lest - bitte melden, ob ihr heut Abend dabei seid.

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## skateson (10. Juni 2008)

> Also Freunde des Genussbikens - wer startet mit zur ultimativen Steigerwaldtour?
> 
> Der Schlangenweg ist diesmal das Ziel
> 
> ...




Hallo Holger

Ich kann erst nächste Woche wieder mitfahren , muss leider die Woche immer von 14-22 Uhr arbeiten.

Gruß Sven


----------



## The_Ralle (10. Juni 2008)

@ all Tuesday-Riders  

Treffpunkt um 18.30 Uhr in Hoppachshof. Programm: Trailsum  Üchtelhausen, Zell usw..

@ Stefan S.: holst du mich um 18.20 Uhr bei mir vorne ab?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## 19chris84 (11. Juni 2008)

Hey wollt nur ma fragen wie lang die tour heut wird? weil ich ziemlich früh raus muss 

mfg chris


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. Juni 2008)

Hi Chris,
ich kenne zwar den Trail nicht, aber die Gegend zum Zell/a. E.  Die Fahrt von HAS nach Zell dauert ca. 15 min. 
Ich schätz einmal dass die Tour so um die 2 Stunden dauern wird, d .h. so gegen 20:30 sind wir wieder in Zell.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (11. Juni 2008)

Hey Leutz!

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß heut Abend. Die Trail-Tour die wir gestern
Abend gefahren sind (Steevens + Kumpel, Stefan, ich) war auch supi
gut. Hätt nie gedacht, dass um Schweinfurt rum so tolle Trails gibt.
Also sprich Zell, Truppenübungswald, Üchtelhausen usw...  

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. Juni 2008)

Hi Ralle

hat eine eine GPS-Track gemacht?

Wäre für die Archivierung ganZ gut  
Ich hoffe ihr hattet viel Spaß und wir werden heute viel Spaß haben.
Bis demnächst mal beim Biken

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (11. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute,

Tour beendet, geduscht und schon was gegessen   
War eine super Tour mit Stefan und Holger
Besten Dank an den Guide Holger. 

Nach dem ich mir den Track im GPS angeschaut habe muß ich sagen wir sind ganz schön abseits gefahren    das liegt aber am Colorado. Da ich die volle Beleuchtung eingeschaltet habe, hat er angefangen zu etwas ungenauer aufzuzeichnen. Ich hänge das Teil trotzdem dran.
Hier aber erste einmal die Daten. 
Dauer ca. 2 Stunden
Länge ca. 26,4 km
HM ca. 423,9


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. Juni 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Besten Dank an den Guide Holger.




Danke für die Blumen, ja hat wieder rießig Spaß gemacht   

Mal schaun was wir dann die nächste Zeit so fahren  


Bis demnächst Leute - und bleibt am Ball bzw. Reifen   



Beste Grüße
Holger


----------



## skateson (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo

Find ich gut das ihr Spaß hattet.

Das nächste mal bin ich auch wieder dabei.



> Danke für die Blumen, ja hat wieder rießig Spaß gemacht
> 
> Mal schaun was wir dann die nächste Zeit so fahren
> 
> ...




@ Holger 

Bis nächste Woche fällt dir bestimmt noch was ein ,muss ja nicht immer was besonderes sein.

Wir wollen doch nur Spaß haben.

Gruß Sven


----------



## The_Ralle (12. Juni 2008)

schön schön schön  
hört sich gut an, was ihr da gestern so gefahren seid. Hab mir die GPS-Auswertung von Erwin auch mal angeschaut.

@Erwin
am Dienstag hatte von uns keiner n GPS da - sorry - aber die Tour könne mer bei Gelegenheit ja so nochmal zusammen mit der ganzen Truppe fahren.

Nächste Woche will ich auf jeden Fall auch wieder dabei sein  

Was wir da so anstellen überlass ich mal eueren Vorschlägen. Einfach mal was raushauen (Haßberge, Steigerwald, Schweinfurter Ecke, Sailershausen, Otterhäuser Grund)...

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. Juni 2008)

skateson schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Find ich gut das ihr Spaß hattet.
> 
> ...


Hi

ja die beiden hatten richtig Spaß einen alten Mann richtig ins schwitzen zu bringen     

Nächste Wochen geht's bei mir zumindest Di. und Do, noch nicht (letzte Trainingswoche)!.


>>>Gandalf<<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (14. Juni 2008)

HI Leute,
so meine Tour(en) für dieses Wochenende beendet  

Bin heute Vormittag kurz entschlossen in die Rhön gefahren und habe dort eine "kleine" Tour gemacht.
Hier mal die Daten:
Länge ca. 30 km
HM ca. 917
Dauer ca. 2:15 Stunden
Dann habe ich mir auf der Heimfahrt überlegt, dass ich doch noch etwas fahren könnte und bin schnell mal nach Zell gefahren und hab den Schlangenweg gemacht  
Länge ca 10 km
HM ca. 135
Dauer 40 Minuten

So jetzt bin ich geducht und gönne mir einen Cappuccino  
Nächste Woche habe ich leider keine Zeit mit euch zu fahren, denn Montags kommt mein Bike zu Noel zumDurchchecken, Di und Do habe ich Training, also kann ich erst wieder am Freitag oder Samstag ein Tour machen

>>>Gandalf<<<


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (15. Juni 2008)

Hi Erwin,

ich habs doch gewußt das mit dir was nicht stimmt    

2 Touren an einem Tag - Du bist ja ein kleiner "Nimmersatt"  

Hast Du wenigstens meinen Batteriedeckel vom Sender entdeckt??

Bei mir ging leider seit Mittwoch nix mehr - gestern habe ich wieder Zuhause gearbeitet und heute fahren wir zu meiner Schwägerin nach Nürnberg zur Geburtstagsfeier.



@all,

hat sich schon mal jemand Gedanken wegen kommenden Donnerstag gemacht? 

Ich denke das wir da wieder ein paar Leutchen mehr sein werden, oder?

Meldet Euch doch mal wer kann und wer nicht.
Dementsprechend müsste man dann etwas planen was die Tour angeht  

Ach so, ich hätte nichts dagegen mal in die "Heiligen Länder" zu kommen und bei Euch mal ne nette Runde zu drehen 

Stefan und Ralle haben es ja angedeutet das es am letzten Dienstag auch ne super Runde war  

Also bis demnächst - und allen einen schönen Sonntag.



Grüße Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. Juni 2008)

Hi Holger,
habe extra mal beim "Schlammloch" gehalten und genau geschaut, aber nichts entdeckt. 

@All
cih wünsche Euch viel Spaß bei Eurer Tour und demnächst bin ich dann auch dabei 
Und immer dran denken wenn ich mitfahre ich bin ein alter Mann   

Euch allen eine schönen Sonntag

>>>Gandalf<<<
PS: so werde jetzt eine kleine Runde vor dem Essen drehen


----------



## The_Ralle (15. Juni 2008)

Servus Leutz!
Ja klar - können wir gerne machen - muss halt abgestimmt werden zwischen Haßbergen und Schweinfurter-Kreis Trails. Ich bin am Donnerstag auf jden Fall dabei  
Lasst mal von euch hören


----------



## zanderschnapper (16. Juni 2008)

Servus an alle,


...wer kann am Donnerstag alles mit fahren?
...wo wollen wir diesmal fahren?
...wer nimmt die Routenplanung in die Hand?

Wie bereits angedeutet, ich würde auch gerne mal in den Haßbergen ne Runde drehen   

Wenn ihr aber wieder nach Haßfurt kommen möchtet, auch kein Problem  

Bin am Donnerstag rechtzeitig zu Hause, sodaß zur gewohnten Zeit - oder auch etwas früher - gestartet werden kann   



Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. Juni 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Servus an alle,
> 
> 
> ...wer kann am Donnerstag alles mit fahren?
> ...


Hi Holger

Ich kann leider nicht, letzte Trainingseinheit mit meine Jungs    

Bin gestern eine kleine Runde Wässernachtal gefahren; bekannte Trails (Buch und Sailershausen) 

Mein Rad ist seit heute Vormittag bei Noel, ich hoffe das ich es Morgen Nachmittag wieder bekomme, aber leider kann ich erst Freitag und/oder Samstag wieder fahren.

>>>Gandalf<<<


----------



## skateson (16. Juni 2008)

> Servus an alle,
> 
> 
> ...wer kann am Donnerstag alles mit fahren?
> ...



Hallo

Also ich bin am Donnerstag auch wieder dabei.

Wir können in Has fahren, kein Problem.

Route ,wie wäre es damit.



> Hier kurz die Beschreibung unserer Runde:
> 
> Ausgangspunkt war Haßfurt, weiter zur Hohen Wann, durch Zeil, am Trimmdichpfad hoch, weiter zum "Käppele", von dort wieder den Trimmdichpfad hinunter, weiter Richtung Krum, von Krum wieder zur Hohen Wann, die Wiesenauen Richtung Prappach runter, am Modellflugplatz vorbei, dann noch Sylbach und wieder zum Ausgangspunkt
> 
> Waren ziemlich genau 32,5 km und 475 hM - gefahrene Zeit: knapp 2 Stunden



Gruß Sven


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute,

habe mein Bike heute schon von Noel bekommen 
Super Arbeit; Super Preis; super Beratung  
Ich kann Bike emotions (ehemals Peters Bikeshop) nur wärmstens empfehlen.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## skateson (16. Juni 2008)

@All

Habe ich zufällig beim Surfen entdeckt.

http://www.burning-bike.de

21Km Anspruchsvolle Strecke auf Schotterstrassen, Trails und auf Waldwegen.

Höhenprofil:  ca. 500 Hm

Der 2.Burning-Bike findet am 26.07.2008 um 14 Uhr statt.


Es wurde versucht, eine anspruchsvolle Strecke zu planen. Sie besteht aus vielen knackigen Feld und Waldwegen.

Die Strecke startet am Sportplatz in Hausen, führt durch die Ortschaft Richtung Steinbruch. Am Staudamm biegt die Strecke rechts ab, den Berg hoch zu den "Röden". Auf Feldwegen und Waldpfaden nach Marktsteinach hinunter, durch die Ortschaft an der Kirche vorbei, in den "Wilden Stall". Auf schönen Wald- und Schotterwegen fahren wir wieder Richtung Steinbruch.Am höchsten Punkt der Tour, den "Gendarmenpfad" hinunter in den Ottenhäuser Grund. Gegenüber den Hügel wieder hoch und oberhalb des Steinbruches Richtung Hesselbach. Weiter gehts zumeist auf Waldpfaden wieder Richtung Steinbruch um dann auf dem "Sahnestückchen", den Pfad im Ottenhäuser Grund zum Staudamm. Der dann als letzter Anstieg erklommen werden muss. Noch ca. 800m durch Hausen zum Sportplatz ins Ziel.

Werde da vielleicht mitfahren.

Bis donnerstag, freue mich schon auf`s fahren.

Gruß Sven


----------



## esan78 (16. Juni 2008)

Servus würde mich am Donnerstag gern anschließen. Aber vom Käppele aus gibts schönere Trails als über den Trimm-dich-Pfad zurück!!! 
Die strecke von burning bikes bin ich letztes Jahr mal abgefahren - ist eigentlich ganz schön...


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute,

wie sieht es denn jetzt mit Donnerstag aus, da unsere deutsche Nationalmannschaft heute gewonnen hat, spielt sie jetzt am Do. um 20:45 gegen Portugal?

>>>Gandalf<<<


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (16. Juni 2008)

esan78 schrieb:


> Servus würde mich am Donnerstag gern anschließen. Aber vom Käppele aus gibts schönere Trails als über den Trimm-dich-Pfad zurück!!!
> Die strecke von burning bikes bin ich letztes Jahr mal abgefahren - ist eigentlich ganz schön...


Hie esan78,

hast Du zufälligerweise ein paar GPS-Tracks? Die Gegend um Zeil kenne ich gar nicht.


>>>Gandalf<<<


----------



## The_Ralle (17. Juni 2008)

Schönen Guten Morgen @all  

Mein Vorschlag/Vorschläge: 
Treffpunkt am Donnerstag um 18.15 Uhr - entweder in Hoppachshof oder
in Haßfurt wie gehabt.
d. h.: wenn wir uns in HAS treffen, fahren wir die Runde Hohe Wann, Krum usw...
und wenn wir uns in Hoppachshof treffen fahren wir die Üchtelhausen, Zell, SW - Trailrunde.
Sucht es euch aus - wir können ja abstimmen. Dieses Fussballspielchen würde ich nämlich am Donnerstag auch trotzdem gerne sehen  

Gruß
Ralle

p.s.: hab mit sven gesprochen- die Haßberg-Trailrunde machen wir n anderes Mal wenn es richtig schön trocken ist!


----------



## esan78 (17. Juni 2008)

Ne GPS Tracks hab ich nicht. Aber kann dir die Wege gern mal zeigen bei ner kleinen Ausfahrt. Hab so gut wie immer Zeit da ich noch bis Oktober auf n Studienplatz warten muss....


----------



## Gandalf01 (17. Juni 2008)

esan78 schrieb:


> Ne GPS Tracks hab ich nicht. Aber kann dir die Wege gern mal zeigen bei ner kleinen Ausfahrt. Hab so gut wie immer Zeit da ich noch bis Oktober auf n Studienplatz warten muss....



Hi esan78

werde demnächst auf dein Angebot zurück kommen  
Aber immer dran denke ich bin "alter" Mann, wie mein Nick schon aussagt    
Was willst Du den studieren?  Ach waren das noch Zeiten, da hatte man richtig Zeit für seine Hobbies *schwärm*  

@all
wie sieht es jetzt mit Donnerstag aus, möglicherweise kann ich mein Training auf Freitag verlegen (wird heute Abend geklärt)


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (17. Juni 2008)

betrifft: "Biken am Donnerstag"
Ja wie gesagt: Bitte posten wofür ihr seid!
Entweder Hohe Wann, Krum, Zeil usw... oder Üchtelhausen Zell SW usw...


----------



## skateson (17. Juni 2008)

> betrifft: "Biken am Donnerstag"
> Ja wie gesagt: Bitte posten wofür ihr seid!
> Entweder Hohe Wann, Krum, Zeil usw... oder Üchtelhausen Zell SW usw...



Also ich bin für Zeil.

Treffpunkt 18.15 Uhr.


----------



## esan78 (17. Juni 2008)

Ich wär auch für Zeil.
Hat heut noch jemand Lust zu biken? Werd so um 1800 losfahren von Haßfurt aus!


----------



## zanderschnapper (17. Juni 2008)

Hi,

also ich wär auch für die Zeiler Runde   

Aber wenns bei allen anderen auch geht, *START schon um 18.00 Uhr*.

Möchte auch gerne das Vierterfinalspiel sehen - und das möglichst schon geduscht    

Also, wie schauts???

Bitte posten.
Treffpunkt, wenn die Zeiler Runde gefahren wird - Grundschule Nassachtal.


Grüße Holger


----------



## skateson (17. Juni 2008)

Also bei mir geht es un 18 Uhr.

Und Zeil hört sich gut an.

Wer ist noch mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (17. Juni 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Aber immer dran denke ich bin "alter" Mann, wie mein Nick schon aussagt
> 
> 
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin



Na, na, na Erwin,

so alt wie auf deinem neuen "Nick" bist Du ja noch gar nicht     


Späßle gmacht  



Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (17. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute,
bei mir klappt es definitiv nicht, meine Jungs wollen am Donnerstag trainieren.

Werde wohl am Freitag und/oder am Samstag meine Runden drehen.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (18. Juni 2008)

Ich bin dabei!!
Treffpunkt 18.00 Uhr GS Nassachtal  
Wie schauts eigentlich mit den beiden Stefan´s aus??
Meldet euch mal ob es bei euch morgen auch geht!!
Bis morgen!


----------



## zanderschnapper (18. Juni 2008)

Hi Fans,

ich habe mir gerade erlaubt unseren Termin wieder ins *"Last-Minute-Biking"* einzutragen   

Meldet Euch dort bitte an oder postet hier.

Ist nur für die allgemeine Information, das man weiß wer Zeit und Lust hat.

Übrigens sind die *"NEUEN"* natürlich sehr herzlich willkommen   


Freu mich schon auf Donnerstag - und vom Wetter her soll es ja der beste Tag der Woche werden   


Beste sportliche Grüße
Holger


----------



## zanderschnapper (18. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute,

was ist denn los hier?  
Bisher haben sich nur zwei eingetragen - hat wirklich keiner mehr Lust? 

Mitfahrer: *Ralf, Sven, Manni , Tilo und Holger*


Gruß Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (18. Juni 2008)

Also wir kommen aus Sulzdorf auf alle Fälle zu Zweit!
1x Cube Stero und 1x Cube AMS Pro100 (bald mit neuer Fox Talas) - quasi Stefan und Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (19. Juni 2008)

Hi und guten Morgen an alle,


die Spannung steigt so langsam    

Sowohl für die Bikerunde als auch für das Viertelfinalspiel  


Gestern hatte ich Post von Ciclosport bekommen.

Bei der letzten Tour im Schlangenweg habe ich doch von meinem Fahrradsender den Batteriedeckel samt Batterie verloren - und das schon nach exakt 2,69 km   

Wir, das waren Stefan, Erwin und ich sind dann sogar nochmal die 2,69 km hoch gefahren um zu suchen - leider ohne Erfolg.  

Am nächsten Tag habe ich gleich eine nette E-Mail an Ciclosport geschickt und mein Missgeschick mitgeteilt.

Nicht ganz eine Woche später war schon der Ersatzdeckel samt Batterie im Briefkasten  

Das nenne ich tollen Service - schnell, gut und vor allem Saubillig   
Hat mich nämlich keinen Cent gekostet  

Ein dickes Lob an die CICLOSPORT - Seviceabteilung.


So kann ich heute Abend wenigstens wieder km und hm "fressen" 



Also bis heute Abend.

Ich bin nur ein klein wenig enttäuscht das sich noch nicht mehr gemeldet haben   



Grüße Holger


----------



## esan78 (19. Juni 2008)

Hi Sorry ich muss leider absagen. Kann erst so gegen 7 Uhr starten vielleicht begegnet man sich ja...


----------



## zanderschnapper (19. Juni 2008)

esan78 schrieb:


> Hi Sorry ich muss leider absagen. Kann erst so gegen 7 Uhr starten vielleicht begegnet man sich ja...



Ja, hi.

Hab schon gesehen das Du dich wieder ausgetragen hast - vielleicht klappt es ja nächste Woche 


Gruß
Holger


----------



## skateson (19. Juni 2008)

@ All

Habe hier den Track zur schönen Tour heute. 

Es war wieder mal super, große Gruppe und alles hat super gepasst. 

Freue mich schon auf das nächste mal wenn ich wieder mitfahren kann.


Gruß sven


----------



## zanderschnapper (20. Juni 2008)

Hi,

ja - war wieder super gestern.

Schöner Track den Sven da eingestellt hat - Danke  

Und nach der Tour noch der Traumfußball, ich bin jetzt noch ganz fertig 

Wer hätte denn am Sonntag früh Zeit und Lust für eine kleine Runde?
Ich dachte so ab 8.00 oder 8.30 Uhr.
Dauer ca. 3 Std.
Möchte gerne noch ein paar Höhenmeter sammeln 

Meldert Euch mal.


Grüße Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (20. Juni 2008)

jep jep jep - so kanns weiter gehen 
hab auch noch n bißchen Restalk intus...  

ääähhhm ja - wegen Sonntag - muss ich mal abchecken - mal mit meim Mädl reden was die so geplant hat... ich geb auf jeden Fall Bescheid

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Gandalf01 (20. Juni 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja - war wieder super gestern.
> 
> ...


Hi Leute,
die Tour sieht super aus, schöner Track Sven , ist schon in meiner Sammlung .

Wegen Sonntag, geht leider NOCH nicht, da ich an diesem Tag mein letztes Verbandsspiel mit meinen Jungs habe.

Ich hoffe das Wetter hält heute, denn da ich eine "Spätschicht" wegen unseren "Amis" einlegen muß, werde ich wahrscheinlich eine Nachmittagstour fahren können

@Holger
Nächsten Donnerstag bin ich endlich dabei, da könnt ihr dann den "alten" Mann wieder zum schwitzen bringen  


>>>Gandalf<<<


----------



## zanderschnapper (20. Juni 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> ääähhhm ja - wegen Sonntag - muss ich mal abchecken - mal mit meim Mädl reden was die so geplant hat... ich geb auf jeden Fall Bescheid
> 
> Gruß
> Ralf




Hi Ralf,

frag halt auch mal bei Stefan nach, der hat bestimmt auch Lust 


Gruß Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (20. Juni 2008)

Vorschlag:

Ich bin in Kleinmünster beim CC-Rennen von den Steigerwaldbikern mal eingeladen worden. Die treffen sich auch jeden Sonntag früh.

Und diesen Sonntag fahren sie eine Tour, die mich äusserst interessiert (mal aus der Ego-Sichtweise gesprochen) 

Wie wärs?? Hat auch was mit Schlangenweg zu tun - allerdings noch länger als das was ihr letzten Mittwoch gefahren seid. Kann man sich ja auf ihrer Internetseite anschauen:  www.steigerwaldbiker.de 

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## zanderschnapper (20. Juni 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Vorschlag:
> 
> Ich bin in Kleinmünster beim CC-Rennen von den Steigerwaldbikern mal eingeladen worden. Die treffen sich auch jeden Sonntag früh.
> 
> ...




Hi Ralf,

wenn Du da mitfährst, sag mir kurz Bescheid zwecks Abstimmung 

Die Sander fahren allerdings schon um 8.30 Uhr in Sand los.


Gruß Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (20. Juni 2008)

Frank und ich fahren auf jeden Fall mit!
Mit Stefan muss ich nochmal reden.
Treffpunkt 08.30 Uhr ist bekannt - ja 

Ich meld mich nochmal!!

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## zanderschnapper (21. Juni 2008)

Hi,

ich muss für morgen früh leider absagen - hab z.Zt. kein Bike 

Ist zur Reparatur und wird heute nicht mehr fertig.

Aber am Donnerstag geht dann auf jeden Fall wieder was 


Schönes Wochenende wünscht
Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (22. Juni 2008)

Sodala - Tour is rum. 40km - 660 Hm. Das anspruchvollste, was ich an 
Trails je gefahren bin - und auch das meiste.
Die Steigerwaldbiker haben da echt scho einiges in Petto - boah...-
die btreiben ja auch selbst genehmigten Trailbau - muss man gesehen haben. Auf alle Fälle nix für Anfänger 

@all
wir sehen uns am Donnerstag würde ich sagen - diesmal scheib ich den Termin mal beim Last-Minute-Biken rein.
Uhrzeit würde ich sagen 18:30 Uhr - Treffpunkt unten am Parkplatz wo es dann die Teerstrasse hoch zur Schwedenschanze geht.
Lasst halt die Tage mal von euch hören!

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Gandalf01 (23. Juni 2008)

So das Wochenende ist rum, 2 schöne Touren gemacht.
Freitag ca. 50 km und 900 hm (Marktsteinach - Reichmannshausen - Kleinmünster - Wässernachtal )
Samstag ca. 80 km und 1000 hm (Wagenhausen - Buch - Haßfurt - Sylbach -  Sechstal/Krum - Bischofsheim - Steinbach - Zeil - Sand - Zell (Schlangentrail) - Eschenau - Westheim - Hainert - Wonfurt - Theres)
Oberhalb des Schlangentrails habe ich einem Mountainbikekollegen aus Ebelsbach getroffen, der den Wurzeltrail runter wollte, leider nicht nach dem Namen gefragt vielleicht liest er ja mit  
Wenn jemand Interesse hat stelle ich die Tracks rein
Am Sonntag habe ich das letzte Verbandsspiel mit meinen Jungs gemacht und auch noch gewonnen. Jetzt ist erstmal Schluß mit Fußballtrainer und -spieler, bis mich die Sucht wieder packt 
Heute geht es wieder auf eine kleine Runde mal schauen was so geht
@Ralf
Was willst Du am Donnerstag fahren? Einen Teil des Haßbergritts?


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## esan78 (23. Juni 2008)

Hey Gandalf wann drehst du denn heute deine Runde? Vielleicht können wir ja mal die trails bei Zeil angehen


----------



## Gandalf01 (23. Juni 2008)

Hi esan78,

werde so gegen 17:00/17:30 zuhause sein. Könnte dann ab 18:00 Uhr in Haßfurt eintreffen.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (23. Juni 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich muss für morgen früh leider absagen - hab z.Zt. kein Bike
> 
> ...


Hi Holger 

und was ist denn kaputt ??

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## skateson (23. Juni 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> So das Wochenende ist rum, 2 schöne Touren gemacht.
> Freitag ca. 50 km und 900 hm (Marktsteinach - Reichmannshausen - Kleinmünster - Wässernachtal )
> Samstag ca. 80 km und 1000 hm (Wagenhausen - Buch - Haßfurt - Sylbach -  Sechstal/Krum - Bischofsheim - Steinbach - Zeil - Sand - Zell (Schlangentrail) - Eschenau - Westheim - Hainert - Wonfurt - Theres)
> Oberhalb des Schlangentrails habe ich einem Mountainbikekollegen aus Ebelsbach getroffen, der den Wurzeltrail runter wollte, leider nicht nach dem Namen gefragt vielleicht liest er ja mit
> ...



@Gandalf 

Ich habe Interesse an deinen Tracks.

Bitte stelle sie mal hier rein  ,oder schicke sie mir halt mal.

Danke.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Gandalf01 (23. Juni 2008)

Hi Sven,

mach ich heute Abend

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (23. Juni 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi esan78,
> 
> werde so gegen 17:00/17:30 zuhause sein. Könnte dann ab 18:00 Uhr in Haßfurt eintreffen.
> 
> ...



Hi esan78
kleine Änderung, muß meine Sohn von der Fahrschule abholen, bin dann so gegen 17:45/18:00 Uhr zuhause und könnte dann um 18:30/18:45 in HAS sein

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (23. Juni 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Holger
> 
> und was ist denn kaputt ??
> 
> ...




Servus Erwin,

kaputt ist nichts, nur die ganzen Verschleißteile wie Kette, Ritzel und die Kurbelblätter sind ausgetauscht worden 


Gruß Holger



P.S. leider habe ich heute Abend keine Zeit - muß mal wieder Rasen mähen


----------



## Gandalf01 (23. Juni 2008)

Hi Holger,

dann hoffen wir einmal, dass es bis Donnerstag fertig ist 
Mal schauen was heute Abend geht, ich hoffe mal die Trails bei Zeil, die kenne ich überhaupt nicht!


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin
PS: wo lässt Du die Teile tauschen?


----------



## esan78 (23. Juni 2008)

Ok Ich bin um 1845 an der Grundschule beim Schwimmbad!? Da trefft ihr euch doch sonst auch oder? Ich schau kurz vorher noch mal ins Forum...


----------



## Gandalf01 (23. Juni 2008)

esan78 schrieb:


> Ok Ich bin um 1845 an der Grundschule beim Schwimmbad!? Da trefft ihr euch doch sonst auch oder? Ich schau kurz vorher noch mal ins Forum...


Hi Esan78,
bin gerade zuhause angekommen; bin zwischen 18:30/18:45 in HAS an der Grundschule

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (23. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute
ich bin wieder Zuhause und habe heute eine super Tour mit Oliver (esan78) gemacht  
Viel gelernt und 3 neue Trails gefahren und 1 Sturz weil ich die Treppe falsch gefahren bin
Drei mal dürft ihr raten wer immer als letzter den Berg rauf kam  ,der alte Mann natürlich und der junge Hüpfer mußte immer warten, aber ich muß sagen er war ein sehr guter und geduldiger Guide. 

Hier mal die Toudaten:
Lange ca: 27 km; 
Höhenmeter: ca. 450  
Dauer: 1:41 Stunden (reine Fahrzeit)
Steigungsdiagramm sagt mir bei Schmachtenberg war die größte Steigung mit ca. 22-26 Grad!!!

Auch das Weizen dann beim Baron war richtig guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut
So jetzt wird geduscht und später laden ich dann noch die Daten vom Wochenende hoch,

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (23. Juni 2008)

@Erwin und den Rest der Truppe

ich will am Donnerstag mal hauptsächliches das abfahren, was direkt um die Schwedenschanze herum interessant ist. Wie gesagt - sind insgesamt 3 Trails - aber alle miteinander schön easy (finde ich). 

Mal schauen je nach dem wie wir zeitlich dann liegen liese sich das Ganze noch etwas erweitern.
Und nochmal weil Erwin so direkt gefragt hat - jep da sind einige Passagen vom Haßbergritt dabei - jetzt allerdings in trockener Form und nicht so rutschig und schlammig wie damals  - da kann man es jetzt auch mal schöner laufen lassen.

CU Folks
Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Gandalf01 (23. Juni 2008)

skateson schrieb:


> @Gandalf
> 
> Ich habe Interesse an deinen Tracks.
> 
> ...


Hi Sven
hier die beiden Tracks

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (23. Juni 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> @Erwin und den Rest der Truppe
> 
> ich will am Donnerstag mal hauptsächliches das abfahren, was direkt um die Schwedenschanze herum interessant ist. Wie gesagt - sind insgesamt 3 Trails - aber alle miteinander schön easy (finde ich).
> 
> ...


Hi Ralf,
wenn nicht dazwischen kommt bin ich dabei, allerdings immer daran denken ich bin schon etwas älter und brauche den Berg rauf etwas länger als ihr, denn ich muß mein Tempo fahren.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (23. Juni 2008)

@esan78

hier der Link zu Stunzi
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=189


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (24. Juni 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Servus Erwin,
> 
> kaputt ist nichts, nur die ganzen Verschleißteile wie Kette, Ritzel und die Kurbelblätter sind ausgetauscht worden
> 
> ...


Hi Holger,

sind gestern zwei mal bei Dir vorbei gefahren, war aber nichts zuhören von Rasenmäher.

Nach der schönen neuen Tour gestern, werde ich mich heute wieder auf altbekannten Pfaden bewegen. Mein voraussichtliches Ziel für heute Wässernachtal.
Allerdings muß ich erst ein paar Kleinigkeiten am Rad reparieren, Schaltwerk wieder richtig einstellen, der innere Anschlag hat sich verstellt, ich konnte gestern bei der letzten Berauffahrt (Schmachtenberg) den kleinsten Gang (34 Ritzel) nicht mehr verwenden . 
Einen neue Halterung für den CS600 muß ich auch noch montieren, denn der CS600 und das Garmin sind gestern beim Sturz abgeflogen 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## skateson (24. Juni 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Sven
> hier die beiden Tracks
> 
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin




@ Erwin


Danke für die Tracks.


----------



## underfrange (24. Juni 2008)

Hi.

Ich bin auch öfters mal im Steigerwald unterwegs. Allerdings eher weng näher bei Gerolzhofen (Reichmannshausen in dem Umkreis). Vielleicht kreuzen sich ja mal unsere Wege.

Gruss Underfrange


----------



## Gandalf01 (24. Juni 2008)

Hi Underfrange,

herzlich willkommen. 
Möglicherweise trifft man sich mal, wenn ich/wir in der Gegend um den Zabelstein unterwegs sind.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (25. Juni 2008)

Hi und guten Morgen,

wer fährt denn jetzt am Donnerstag die Runde bei Eichelsdorf alles mit??

Erwin und ich haben sich ja bereits eingetragen 

Thilo (auch aus Haßfurt) wird sehr wahrscheinlich auch kommen, er wollte allerdings gleich mit dem Bike nach Eichelsdorf fahren 

Manni hat die "Hosen" etwas voll - zu schnell, zu steil, zu viele Trails 

Lasst doch mal was von Euch hören.


Beste Grüße 
Holger


P.S. und heute Abend schön Daumen drücken und nicht so viel Bier trinken


----------



## The_Ralle (25. Juni 2008)

@Holger/Manni
Hosen voll zu haben is völligst unbegründet. Da is der Trail nach Sailershausen genauso anspruchsvoll. Das was wir morgen Abend fahren is alles schön flowig. Und zu steil isses auch wahrlich nicht - behaupte ich jetzt. Aber wenn er nicht mitfahren möchte, dann muss der Holger eben Bericht erstatten 
ich werde eine Schleife in die Tour mit reinnehmen, die gemütliche bereite Schotterwege beinhaltet - nicht nur die Trails direkt um den Turm. Weil sonst müssten wir immer wenn wir unten sind gleich irgendwie wieder hochtrampeln - da hab ich mir schon was anderes überlegt 

Also denne bis morgen Abend!

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (25. Juni 2008)

Hi,


ich steh aber total auf geile Trails, steile Abfahrten und anspruchsvolle Teilstücke 

Also von mir aus immer zu 



Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. Juni 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> @Holger/Manni
> ..l
> ich werde eine Schleife in die Tour mit reinnehmen, die gemütliche bereite Schotterwege beinhaltet - nicht nur die Trails direkt um den Turm. Weil sonst müssten wir immer wenn wir unten sind gleich irgendwie wieder hochtrampeln - da hab ich mir schon was anderes überlegt
> 
> ...


Hi Ralf,
das ist super Du denkst an den "alten" Mann im Team 
Freu mich schon auf Donnerstag.
Wenn ich richtig weiß Parkplatz unterhalb der Schwedenschanze, ich hoffe ich finde den gleich.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (25. Juni 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig weiß Parkplatz unterhalb der Schwedenschanze, ich hoffe ich finde den gleich.
> 
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin




Hi Erwin,

Du könntest ja bei mir vorbei schauen, dann könnten wir gemeinsam getrennt fahren 


Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. Juni 2008)

Hi Holger,
klar machen wir. Wir fahren gemeinsam getrennt (hört sich gut an)

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (25. Juni 2008)

.......geniaaaaaaaal, gell??.......da hab ich mich mal wieder selbst übertroffen 

Uhrzeit: 18.10 UHR ???


Beste Grüße 
Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. Juni 2008)

Hi Holger

ja super Spruch.

18:00/18:10, falls sich noch was ändert melde ich mich per Telefon

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## esan78 (25. Juni 2008)

hi also dieses mal fahr ich auch mit - wirklich...
Der Thillo der Kleinmünster gewonnen hat?
Ich fahr auch mit dem bike hin bis dann
Oliver


----------



## Steevens91 (25. Juni 2008)

Hey,

ich muss ma schaun wies wetter is. 
Falls alles trocken is und ich Zeit hab komme ich evtl. auch 

gruß,
Stefan


----------



## The_Ralle (25. Juni 2008)

Also - noch mal fürs klare Verständnis:
Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz unten - also der Parkplatz direkt neben der
Hauptstrasse. Von dort aus radeln wir erst mal die Teerstrasse 
hoch zur Schwedenschanze dann biegen wir links ab ein Stückchen weiter 
hinter dann wieder links - nen Holzrückerweg runter - dann durch Rottenstein durch - dann die Südhangstrasse hoch - wir kreuzen den Rennweg und fahren dann fast die Schleife vom Haßbergritt - dann den knackigen Zubringer zum oberen Schwedenschanzenparkplatz und gleich noch direkt hoch zum Turm  - dann den kompletten Jägerpfad (downstairs) runter. Das bringt uns dann direkt zum Ausgangspunkt unserer Tour - und wenn dann noch Zeit ist würd ich euch gerne noch ne Kleinigkeit zeigen 

Bis denne
RegenwetterisrumGrüße
Ralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (25. Juni 2008)

Dann sind wir ja morgen doch ne relativ starke Truppe:   

- Holger 
- Erwin
- Thilo
- Esan
- Ralf
- Frank
- Hubi
- Stefan S.
- Stefan N. (evtl.)


----------



## zanderschnapper (25. Juni 2008)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich muss ma schaun wies wetter is.
> Falls alles trocken is und ich Zeit hab komme ich evtl. auch
> ...




Das ist ja wohl die schlechteste Ausrede die ich je gehört hab 
...und da hab ich schon einiges gehört...

Also, rauf aufs Bike und hin zur Schwedenschanze 


Ich bete schon die ganze Zeit das es richtig schön regnet - man will ja mal wieder im "Schlamm" wühlen 


Beste Grüße
Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (25. Juni 2008)

Dreckspatz Holger - !!!


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. Juni 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Also - noch mal fürs klare Verständnis:
> Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz unten - also der Parkplatz direkt neben der
> Hauptstrasse. Von dort aus radeln wir erst mal die Teerstrasse
> hoch zur Schwedenschanze dann biegen wir links ab ein Stückchen weiter
> ...


Hi Ralf,

bring schon mal ein Sauerstoffzelt oder eine Pumpe für mich mit 


> - Holger
> - Erwin
> - Thilo
> - Esan (Oliver)
> ...




Wenn ich das richtig überschaue dann sind alle (bis auf Holger) fast 15-20 Jahre jünger

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. Juni 2008)

FINALE FINALE FINALE
es ist geschaft 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (26. Juni 2008)

Hi an ALLE !!

Leider konnte ich gestern nicht mehr hier posten - war kurz vor dem Kollaps 

Deshalb jetzt:  *3 : 2* 
und Deutschland ist im 

* + F i n a l e +*​

Ich bin jetzt noch total fertig 

Wahrscheinlich habe ich gestern genau so viel geschwitzt wie beim Biken 


Freu mich tierisch auf heute Abend 



Beste Finalgrüße 
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbone (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo

Falls ihr eine alternative zur Teerstraße vom unteren  zum oberen (7Wege) Parkplatz sucht. Könnt ihr auch den Jägerpfad (Singletrail) direckt zur Schwedenschanze fahren! Beginnt in der ersten Linkskurve nach dem unteren Parkplatz. Weg ist eindeutig und macht laune!
Ist auch schon für den Hassbergritt 2009 vorgemerkt.....


----------



## zanderschnapper (26. Juni 2008)

Hi Speedbone,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis 
Vielleicht kennt Ralf ja den Jägerpfad.

Ich dachte schon wir könnten wieder einen *"Neuen"* in unserer Runde begrüßen 

Hast Du heute Abend keine Zeit mit zu radeln ??


Treffpunkt ist ja bekannt.


Gruß
Holger


----------



## 19chris84 (26. Juni 2008)

na ihr....

so bin wieder aus dem urlaub zurück... würd ja echt gern mit euch mitfahren nur mein bike streikt leider weng. hab da weng nen quietschen bei der kurbel und ich bin langsam ratlos was es sein kan... hab sogar scho die pedale abgeschraubt um diese auszuschließen. -.- auch nix...

naja wünsch euch trotzdem ne schöne fahrt 

mfg chris


----------



## The_Ralle (26. Juni 2008)

Schreib ich manchmal hier umsonst was rein oder wie schauts aus??? 

Den Jägerpfad kenn ich freilich! - siehe meine Tourbeschreibung -

Ich will den halt mit euch runterfahren!!


----------



## zanderschnapper (26. Juni 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Schreib ich manchmal hier umsonst was rein oder wie schauts aus???
> 
> Den Jägerpfad kenn ich freilich! - siehe meine Tourbeschreibung -
> 
> Ich will den halt mit euch runterfahren!!




.....können wir den denn nicht auch gleich *hoch fahren*??? 

Hört sich doch etwas besser an als die Teerstrasse rauf...

...ich mein ja blos 


Grüße
Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (26. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute
Jaegerpfad runter ist mir lieber wie rauf!
Gruss Erwin
Sorry bin mometan mit Blackberry im INet


----------



## zanderschnapper (26. Juni 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> Jaegerpfad runter ist mir lieber wie rauf!
> Gruss Erwin
> Sorry bin mometan mit Blackberry im INet




Erwin,

wer ist denn bitte Blackberry??
Was verheimlichst Du uns denn.....


Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (26. Juni 2008)

Hi Holger zeig ich Dir heute Abend, ist eine Art PDA mit E-Mail pushdienst
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (26. Juni 2008)

Ein Blackberry ist ne übergroße Mischung aus Taschenrechner, Computertastatur und Telefon - sind meiner Meinung nach net so des gelbe vom Ei - gehen öfter mal kaputt - unsere Monteure sind auch alle mit den Dingern ausgestattet.

Jägerpfad hoch oder runter werden wir heut Abend kurzfristig entscheiden!!

Bis nachher!!!
(freu)


----------



## Gandalf01 (26. Juni 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Ein Blackberry ist ne übergroße Mischung aus Taschenrechner, Computertastatur und Telefon - sind meiner Meinung nach net so des gelbe vom Ei - gehen öfter mal kaputt - unsere Monteure sind auch alle mit den Dingern ausgestattet.
> ...



Hi Ralf,
Die Teile sind mittlerweile ausgereift und ich arbeite schon seit Jahren damit, mir ist noch keiner kaputt gegangen
Ich nutze das Teil vorwiegend für E-Mail, Kalender, alles was so mit Office zu tun hat, der Vorteil ist, das man die E-Mails bzw. Termine gepushed bekommt und nicht abholen muss (POP3,..), es entsteht also kein "zeitversatz". so jetzt aber genug mit dem Firmenzeugs ........



The_Ralle schrieb:


> Jägerpfad hoch oder runter werden wir heut Abend kurzfristig entscheiden!!
> 
> Bis nachher!!!
> (freu)



Ich freu mich auch schon den Jägerpfad *runter *zu fahren.

Bis später 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (26. Juni 2008)

.........aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhaa.....



Gruß
Holger


----------



## Speedbone (26. Juni 2008)

runter kanns jeder
Jägerpfad rauf wird ein kleines Schmackerl für den 2009er Hassbergritt...


----------



## The_Ralle (26. Juni 2008)

wer bist du Speedbone? Mit-Organisator vom Haßbergritt? 
Fahr halt heut Abend gleich mal bei uns mit!!


----------



## Gandalf01 (26. Juni 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> wer bist du Speedbone? Mit-Organisator vom Haßbergritt?
> Fahr halt heut Abend gleich mal bei uns mit!!


Hi Ralf
schau mal hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=319180

bis später
>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (26. Juni 2008)

Danke Erwin - das weiß ich selber! Ich wollt nen Namen!


----------



## zanderschnapper (26. Juni 2008)

Soooo,

vielen Dank an Ralf und seine Jungs 

War heute eine schöne Tour rund um die Schwedenschanze - ganz nach meinem Geschmack 

Super Trails, schöne Schotterpisten, geniale Waldstücke...
...hat einfach super gepasst.

Auch die gesamte Truppe hat wieder hervorragend harmoniert 

Mal kurz noch die Tourdaten:

Gefahrene Strecke: 24,35 km
Gefahrene Höhenmeter: 602 hm

Die ganz genauen Daten liefert Erwin noch nach 

Gar nicht sooo schlecht, oder?

Freu mich jetzt schon auf die nächste Runde.



Sportliche Grüße
Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (26. Juni 2008)

Hi Jungs,

bin auch wieder zuhause, habe noch ein Hefe mit Ralle gezischt  und zuhause noch Fußball fertig geschaut.
Kann mich Holger nur anschließen war eine super Tour, wie versproche hier die genauen Daten

Länge: 23,98 Km
HM: 632 
Reine Fahrtzeit: 1:42 Stunden

Noch einmal Besten Dank an Ralle unseren Guide

Hier auch noch die Bilder von der kurzen Pause an der Schwenschanze!
und wer fehlt natürlich Erwin, der liegt noch unterm Sauerstoffzelt an der Rampe 

[



[



Ne Ne einer muß doch die Bilder machen 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (27. Juni 2008)

Danke für die Blumen Jungs  
Hat mir auch Spaß gemacht.
Freu mich schon aufs nächste Mal

p.s.: es ist ein Fahrtechnik-Kurs geplant; und zwar noch im Monat Juli. Alles Weitere checkt Erwin erstmal ab - und gibt dann Bescheid...
Der Fahrtechnik-Kurs würde dann von Noel (PeterBikeShop HAS) durchgeführt werden - schau mer ma


----------



## zanderschnapper (27. Juni 2008)

Na Jungs,

heute ist wohl nix los hier, oder?

Seid Ihr noch alle von der geilen Ausfahrt gestern Abend fertig??? 

Ich könnte heute schon wieder.....



Schönes Wochenende wünscht
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (27. Juni 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen Jungs
> Hat mir auch Spaß gemacht.
> Freu mich schon aufs nächste Mal
> 
> ...



Hi Leute
habe gerade mit Noel gesprochen, der 12.07.2008 von 14:00 - 18:00 am Zabelstein wäre OK. 
Es sollten nicht mehr als 8 Personen sein, bis jetzt wären wir
Ralf, Frank, Holger (?), Manni (?), Erwin,
wer also noch Interesse an einem Fahrtechnikkurs hätte bitte melden

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (27. Juni 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Hi Leute

ich muß die Daten noch etwas ändern, nach Überarbeitung und Zuweisung von SRTM-Höhendaten kommt folgendes raus!!
HM: *+885,6 -887,6* 

Nicht vergessen für Fahrtechnikkurs zumelden, ich könnte Noel auch noch einmal fragen ob er auch am 26.07.2008 kann, falls einige mit dem Termin Probleme habe.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## skateson (27. Juni 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> ich muß die Daten noch etwas ändern, nach Überarbeitung und Zuweisung von SRTM-Höhendaten kommt folgendes raus!!
> HM: *+885,6 -887,6*
> ...



Hallo Erwin

Ich wäre beim Fahrtechnikkurs dabei.

Nur würde mir der 26.07.2008 besser passen.

Gruß Sven


----------



## GoldenerReiter (28. Juni 2008)

hallihallo, biker aus Bamberg? oder Umgebung? ich fahr so a weng um Bischberg, Bamberg rum - altenburg und so.... aba Anfänger!!

bin isch hier rischtisch?


----------



## Gandalf01 (29. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute,
also ich brauche noch eure Meldungen ob ja oder nein zum Fahrtechnikkurs am 12.07.08, ein möglicher Ausweichtermin 26.07 muß  erst mit Noel besprochen werden. Also bitte melden.

>>>Gandalf<<<


----------



## zanderschnapper (30. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen @all,

wegen dem Fahrtechnikkurs:

Also, ich kann definitiv am 12. Juli nicht.

Für den Ausweichtermin kann ich aber auch noch nicht fest zusagen.



@Erwin,
wenn Du mit Noel was ausmachst, frag doch mal bitte ob es von der Uhrzeit nicht auch noch etwas später geht.
Da es ja immer an einem Samstag statt findet wäre für mich *ab 16.00 Uhr *die beste Zeit.



Gruß Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skateson (30. Juni 2008)

Also ich kann am 12.juli auch nicht.


Gruß Sven


----------



## The_Ralle (30. Juni 2008)

12. Juli würde mir super passen 
26. Juli muss ich erst abklären 

Frank wäre auch für 26. Juli...


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute,

habe gerade mit Noel telefoniert, es geht nur der 12.07 allerdings auch ab 16:00 Uhr wenn gewünscht! 

Also meine Frage wer ist definitiv am 12.07.2008 dabei.

Liste:
Erwin
Ralf 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (30. Juni 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> habe gerade mit Noel telefoniert, es geht nur der 12.07 allerdings auch ab 16:00 Uhr wenn gewünscht!
> 
> ...






.....ich kann da definitiv nicht.........schade!!! 


Gruß Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (30. Juni 2008)

@Erwin
   hab grad nochmal mit Frank gesprochen...

   der wäre am 12. Juli auch dabei (Uhrzeit war ja von 14.00 - 18.00 Uhr, gelle)?!

Also jetzt sind wir zu dritt: ich frag nochmal den Stefan S. und n paar andere Kumpels


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. Juni 2008)

Ok,
das sage ich Noel, dass der Kurs am Samstag 12.07.08 von 14:00-18:00 am Zabelstein stattfinden soll.
Teilnehmer
3 + (?)

PS: und was machen wir am Donnerstag?

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (30. Juni 2008)

Wir sind zu VIERT beim Fahrtechnik-Kurs!
Der Stefan (CubeRider) ist auch dabei 

Donnerstag = ??? Vorschläge sind immer willkommen
Ich mach mir auch mal nen Kopf


----------



## skateson (30. Juni 2008)

Wenn der Kurs erst um 16 Uhr beginnt bin ich dabei.


Gruß Sven


----------



## The_Ralle (30. Juni 2008)

Nunmehr wären wir zu SECHST
Danny würde auch mitmachen.
Allerdings (wie beim Sven) auch nur von 16.00 - 20.00 Uhr. 
Um 14.00 Uhr kann der auch noch net!


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. Juni 2008)

Wann wollt Ihr jetzt 
ich kann sowohl von 14:00 bis 18:00 als auch von 16:00 - 20:00 Uhr

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skateson (30. Juni 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Wann wollt Ihr jetzt
> ich kann sowohl von 14:00 bis 18:00 als auch von 16:00 - 20:00 Uhr
> 
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin



Hallo Erwin

Ich und der Danny können nur um 16 Uhr.

Ich würde sagen der Ralle soll mal schauen ob der Frank, Stefan auch um 16 -20 Uhr auch können.

Ich würde schon gerne an den Kurs teilnehmen.

Gruß Sven


----------



## The_Ralle (30. Juni 2008)

Geht klar - wir machen 12. Juli, 16.00 - 20.00 Uhr.
Wir sind jetzt folgende Teilnehmer:

 1. Erwin 
 2. Ralf
 3. Frank
 4. Sven
 5. Danny
 6. Hubi
 7. Stefan S.

Der Stefan hat noch jemand an der Hand, der evtl. auch mitmachen würde - entscheidet sich aber erst bis morgen!

@Erwin
was wird denn in dem Kursus alles geschult oder trainiert - hast du da ne kleine Vorab-Info?!


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. Juni 2008)

Hi Ralf,

Super 7-8 Leute, das ist genau die richige Anzahl, da wird es auch nicht so teuer 
werde morgen Noel Bescheid geben und gleich mal fragen was er machen will.
Habt ihr besondere Wünsche, ich habe auf den Bilder auf seiner Seite schon etwas gesehen (richtige Bergauffahrt, Stufenfahren, ...) 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (1. Juli 2008)

Hi Fans,

gibt es schon konkrete Planungen was die Donnerstagsrunde angeht?

Ist ja nicht mehr allzu lange 

Im Steigerwald gibt es rund um den Zabelstein auch einige schöne Trails und Wege.

Wollen wir da mal eine Runde drehen?

Falls ja, würde ich vorschlagen evtl. mit dem Auto bis zum *"Schloß Oberschwappach"* zu fahren und dann von dort aus zu starten. (Fahrzeit von Haßfurt aus ca. 15min.)

Sonst sind wir schon fast eine halbe Stunde auf der Strasse unterwegs 

Falls mein Vorschlag bei euch Gehör findet, würde ich evtl.noch jemand mit dazu nehmen der sich hier super auskennt 

Ist so zu sagen sein "Hausrevier" 

Also, bitte kräftig posten - muss ja dementsprechend organisiert werden  



Beste Grüße
Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. Juli 2008)

Hi Holger

ich bin dabei 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (1. Juli 2008)

Hi nochmal,

die Runde im Bereich des *Zabelsteins* würde ich gerne um eine Woche verschieben.

Habe gerade erfahren das der *"Hausherr"* diese Woche nicht kann 


Aber wir werden schon wieder was schönes für diesen Donnerstag finden 


Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. Juli 2008)

Hi Holger,

bin trotzdem dabei 
Dann ist es genau vor dem Fahrtechnikkurs (habe aber noch keine schriftliche Rückmeldung von Noel was er genau machen will)


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. Juli 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi Fans,
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Hallo Leute was ist den los, es ist schon bald Donnerstag, hat keiner Lust zu fahren, ist es euch zu heiß   

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (1. Juli 2008)

Wir könnten natürlich auch das fahren, was der Frank, Stefan und ich vorletzen Sonntag mit den Steigerwaldbikern abgefahren sind. Diese Trailtour war echt gut. Aber schwindelfrei sollte man schon sein. Die Hänge in die die Jungs die Trails reingehauen haben sind nämlich stellweise sausteil. Aber interessant isses allemal. Was meint ihr??

p.s. die Daten der Tour kann man sich ja bei den Steigerwaldbikern im Internet holen - ansonsten fusel ich mich halt wieder durch - des müsst ich wieder finden wenn ich erst mal an unserem Tourausgangspunkt bin.
Für diesen Fall würde ich vorschlagen, wir treffen uns am Eurorast-Parkplatz Autobahn Knetzgau.

oder - wir fahren mal von HAS aus Richtung Hausen und da im Wald n bißchen rum - vielleicht kennt sich unser Erwin da bissle aus...?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (1. Juli 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Wir könnten natürlich auch das fahren, was der Frank und ich vorletzen Sonntag mit den Steigerwaldbikern abgefahren sind. Diese Trailtour war echt gut. Aber schwindelfrei sollte man schon sein. Die Hänge in die die Jungs die Trails reingehauen haben sind nämlich stellweise sausteil. Aber interessant isses allemal. Was meint ihr??
> 
> p.s. die Daten der Tour kann man sich ja bei den Steigerwaldbikern im Internet holen - ansonsten fusel ich mich halt wieder durch - des müsst ich wieder finden wenn ich erst mal an unserem Tourausgangspunkt bin.
> Für diesen Fall würde ich vorschlagen, wir treffen uns am Eurorast-Parkplatz Autobahn Knetzgau.
> ...


Hi Ralf, 
Du weiß doch, dass ich nicht schwindelfrei bin, Du willst mich wohl nicht dabei haben . Such hat ein paar aus die nicht so steil sind dann kommt sogar ein alter Mann wie ich runter 

Richtung Hausen kenne ich momentan nur die Forstautobahnen, aber leider noch keine Trails, da bin ich noch am erkunden was da geht. Ist immer etwas schwierig wenn man aufs gerade Wohl in den Wald fährt, da hören die Trails bzw. Wanderwege einfach auf und Du kannst dann dein Fahrrad durchs Unterholz schieben. Das ist mir leider schon des öfteren in "neuen" Gebieten passiert.
Nehmen wir doch lieber etwas bekanntes, die Trails der Steigerwaldbiker sind im I-NET verfügbar.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (1. Juli 2008)

Also gut - dann pickt was raus aus dem Programm der Steigerwaldbiker und lasst mal hören wofür ihr seid - kann sich ja dann jeder im Netz vorab angucken...


----------



## zanderschnapper (1. Juli 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> ...such hat ein paar aus die nicht so steil sind dann kommt sogar ein alter Mann wie ich runter




......mensch Erwin, runter gekommen sind sie doch bisher alle wieder.....

Und so einer will nen Alpencross fahren, ne, ne, neeee 

Aber Spass beiseite, bist Du wirklich nicht schwindelfrei???

Habe mir ja schon immer bei Manfred so meine Gedanken gemacht, aber bei dir...


Mir persönlich ist es egal, ich bin bei jeder Fahrt dabei - denn ich bin Angst- und Schwindelfrei !!

Reimt sogar, geil :


Soll die Mehrheit entscheiden.



Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. Juli 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> ......mensch Erwin, runter gekommen sind sie doch bisher alle wieder.....
> 
> Und so einer will nen Alpencross fahren, ne, ne, neeee
> 
> ...


Hi Holger,

normalerweise habe ich keine Probleme und wenn es mir zu steil wird steig ich halt ab und schieb , ich habe da keine Probleme.
Runter gekommen bin ich immer, wenn auch manchmal auf eine  unkonventionelle Art  
Ich bin eigentlich für "fast" alles zuhaben 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (1. Juli 2008)

Also gut dann machen wir entweder das vom 24.02.08:
Spitzberg - Ebersberg - Schlangeweg - Knetzberg

oder die Trailstrecke vom 22.06.08.


Nähere Infos auf www.steigerwaldbiker.de

Lasst mal hören


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. Juli 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Also gut dann machen wir entweder das vom 24.02.08:
> Spitzberg - Ebersberg - Schlangeweg - Knetzberg
> 
> oder die Trailstrecke vom 22.06.08.
> ...



Hi Ralf,
Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber ich habe/hatte gerade auch beide Touren in GoogleEarth drinnen und angeschaut. 
Zusätzlich hatte ich noch 20080413_Neuhausen_Eschenau_Zabelstein_Boehlgrund !

Ich glaube ein Kombination aus den dreien mit Startpunkt Eurorast-Parkplatz Autobahn Knetzgau sollte gut werden.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (1. Juli 2008)

@Erwin und Holgerson 
dann füttert eure GPS-Geräte mit den nötigen Daten und ihr werdet schon was hübsches zusammenbasteln

@THE REST in the Outback 
bitte melden wer mitfährt! Treffpunkt um 18.30 Uhr aufm EuroRast-Rastplatz würde ich sagen!


----------



## zanderschnapper (1. Juli 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> @Erwin und Holgerson
> dann füttert eure GPS-Geräte mit den nötigen Daten und ihr werdet schon was hübsches zusammenbasteln



Mensch Ralle,

ich hab doch gar kein GPS 

Muss ich noch ein bisschen drauf sparen....



Gruß Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (1. Juli 2008)

Ja gut ääähhhhhm -- ja dann stellt Erwin halt was zusammen!


----------



## GoldenerReiter (1. Juli 2008)

wieviel km fahrt ihr so? in wievielen stunden? bin ich zu alt? ihr müsst nicht warten ich dreh einfach wenns zu heftig wird; bin schließlich alt genug. ausserdem kost mich der sprit nix - firmenwagen ;-)

wär nett wenn sich mal jemand meldet ......


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. Juli 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Ja gut ääähhhhhm -- ja dann stellt Erwin halt was zusammen!


OK, aber Du muß mir an bestimmten Stellen sagen wo die Steigerwaldbiker in die Trails sind. Die GPS-Geräte, vorallem mein Colorado ist hier noch etwas ungenau 

Momentan sieht es so aus:
Eurorstplatz - Richtung Knetzberg - Rest noch offen 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. Juli 2008)

GoldenerReiter schrieb:


> wieviel km fahrt ihr so? in wievielen stunden? bin ich zu alt? ihr müsst nicht warten ich dreh einfach wenns zu heftig wird; bin schließlich alt genug. ausserdem kost mich der sprit nix - firmenwagen ;-)
> 
> wär nett wenn sich mal jemand meldet ......


Hi GoldenerReiter,
normalerweise fahren wir so 2 - 2,5 Stunden ca. 40 Km und so um die 500-700 HMs 
Bin auch schon etwas älter (48 Jahre), wenn mir die Jungen zu schnell den Berg rauf fahren mach ich halt etwas langsamer

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## GoldenerReiter (1. Juli 2008)

samstag oder sonntag? um wieviel uhr und wahrscheinlich gegenüber von der tanke, oder? Ist bei euch helmpflicht angesagt? Mein Giro Hex ist nicht lieferbar


----------



## esan78 (1. Juli 2008)

Häh Ich hab gedacht die Donnertsags Runde is gemeint oder nicht? HAb jetzt aber auch nicht hundert prozentig mitgelesen.
Wenn ich darf würd ich mich diesen Donnerstag auch gerne anschließen..


----------



## zanderschnapper (1. Juli 2008)

esan78 schrieb:


> Häh Ich hab gedacht die Donnertsags Runde is gemeint oder nicht? HAb jetzt aber auch nicht hundert prozentig mitgelesen.
> Wenn ich darf würd ich mich diesen Donnerstag auch gerne anschließen..



Mensch Oliver,

was heißt hier wenn ich darf?? 

Klar bist Du wieder dabei - hat doch das letzte Mal an der Schwedenschanze gepasst, oder? 



@GoldenerReiter,

Hi und Servus in unserer Runde.

Ich bin nach Erwin der "Zweitälteste".
Klar kannst Du mit uns fahren. Meist sind wir am Donnerstag ab 18.30 Uhr unterwegs.

Wenn andere Zeiten ausgemacht werden steht es immer hier im Vorum.

So wie es jetzt im Moment auskuckt fahren wir diesmal im Steigerwald, in der Nähe von Zell und Umgebung.

Helm ist an sich schon Pflicht, muss aber jeder selbst für sich entscheiden welches Risiko er eingeht.

Ich fahre grundsätzlich nur noch mit Helm - egal bei welchen Temperaturen.

Wenn Du diesmal mit einsteigst, sag hier doch noch mal kurz Bescheid.

Bist auf jeden Fall herzlich willkommen 


Beste Grüße
Holger


----------



## skateson (1. Juli 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi Fans,
> 
> gibt es schon konkrete Planungen was die Donnerstagsrunde angeht?
> 
> ...





@ all

Kann erst wieder nächste Woche mitfahren.

Wenn ihr für nächste Woche noch keine Tour habt.

Ich hätte da vielleicht was.

Der Start wäre wieder am Parkplatz Schwedenschanze und würde so am Rennweg und den Kelten-Erlebnisspfad entlang gehen.

Können wir ja im Auge behalten.

gruß Sven

So würde ich die Tour warscheinlich fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (1. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute,
habe heute den Kursinhalt von Noel bekommen

-------------------------------------------------------------
Hallo Erwin,
nochmal kurz der Inhalt:

folgendes Zeige ich:
-richtig bremsen, vorderbremse bis zur Blockierung einsetzen, vorderrad
rutschen lassen
-Berghochfahren im extrem steilen Gelände
-Berganfahren
-Bunnyhop ohne Klickpedal
-Trackstand
-Trialtricks wie Räderversetzen (schneide ich aber nur kurz an)
-Stufen runterfahren
-Stufen droppen
-Treppen fahren
-Sietzkehren fahren (Trockenübung und Praxis)


Helm und Handschuh = Pflicht, Protektoren nach eigenen Ermessen (zB vom
Inlinern)

Bis denn
Noel
------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich glaube da ist für jeden was dabei 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. Juli 2008)

skateson schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> Kann erst wieder nächste Woche mitfahren.
> 
> ...


Hi Sven,

die Tour sieht gut aus, die müssen wir uns merken. 
Möglicherweise geht es nächste Woche Steigerwald/Zabelstein, da hat Holger jemand an der Hand.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (2. Juli 2008)

Morschen 
ich schreib unsere kleine Tour mal ins "LastMinuteBiken" rein.
Also Treffpunkt - Donnerstag, 03. Juli, 18.30 Uhr am Euro-Rast.
Tour Steigerwald mit Trails (freufreu)
Dauer schreib ich mal 2-2,5h wie gehabt

@Erwin
hört sich echt gut an das Programm von Noel - aber auf einen Punkt bin ich schon mal besonders gespannt - Berfahren im extrem steilen Gelände - Gabeln absenken Jungs sag ich da nur 

Kaffeegruß


----------



## GoldenerReiter (2. Juli 2008)

sodala; 18:30 ist sehr knapp da ich frühestens 17:00 aus Nürnberg wegkomme; dann Baustelle, Stau und die 120km/h Linksfahrer. Dann Bike ins Auto, umziehen und ca. 20 min bis zum Eurorasthof. Wo genau trefft ihr euch??


----------



## The_Ralle (2. Juli 2008)

@Goldener Reiter
Irgendwo auf dem PArkplatz in der Nähe der Tankstelle würde ich sagen - wir finden uns schon - so viele Typen mit MTB´s werden da ja nicht in der Gegend rumlungern 
Wo fährst du denn in Nbg los?? musst du die A3 aussen rum und dann auf die 73?? is doch trotzdem machbar! Bis Bischberg in 40min wenn alles gut läuft - oder du fährst Frankenschnellweg durch Nbg-City (naja Feierabendverkehr = ) aber ich seh da keine großartigen Schwierigkeiten für Dich, dass Du um 18.30 Uhr am EuroRast sein kannst...


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. Juli 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Morschen
> ich schreib unsere kleine Tour mal ins "LastMinuteBiken" rein.
> Also Treffpunkt - Donnerstag, 03. Juli, 18.30 Uhr am Euro-Rast.
> Tour Steigerwald mit Trails (freufreu)
> ...


Hi Ralf,
ich hoffe Du findest noch alle Trails von den Steigerwaldbikern . Ich habe zwar den Track auf dem Colorado drauf, bin aber noch nie einen Track nach gefahren.

Ja das Programm von Noel ist wirklich gut, für die restlichen die leider nicht mit dabei sein können, werden ich versuchen noch einen Termin im August zu finden. 

*Was ich noch vergessen habe:
Treffpunkt für den Fahrtechnikkurs ist der Parkplatz Zabelstein an der Hauptstraße Hundelshausen-Fabrikschleichach*


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (2. Juli 2008)

GoldenerReiter schrieb:


> sodala; 18:30 ist sehr knapp da ich frühestens 17:00 aus Nürnberg wegkomme; dann Baustelle, Stau und die 120km/h Linksfahrer. Dann Bike ins Auto, umziehen und ca. 20 min bis zum Eurorasthof. Wo genau trefft ihr euch??





Hi,

am besten das Bike gleich mit ins Auto und auf die Arbeit genommen - spart schon mal ein paar Minuten 

Wenn irgend wie möglich melde dich per Handy ob es klappt oder nicht.
Nur damit wir Bescheid wissen und nicht umsonst warten müssen.

Kannst mir ja ne PN schicken, dann tauschen wir die Nummern aus 


Nochmal kurz zum Treffpunkt:
Gegenüber vom EURORASTHOF ist auch eine Parkmöglichkeit direkt neben der Strasse, ich würde vorschlagen das man sich dort trifft.


Gruß Holger


----------



## GoldenerReiter (2. Juli 2008)

hab das anders gelöst ;-) hab früh nen termin in aschaffenburg gemacht und auf der rückfahrt komm ich da eh vorbei.... gegenüber von der Einfahrt ist doch so ein Pendlerparkplatz; da stell ich mich wohl hin (silberner Touran mit roten Schriftzeichen)


----------



## The_Ralle (2. Juli 2008)

Okay bin dafür - der Treffpunkt hört sich gut an 

Mal ne klitzekleine Anmerkung: wer, ausser mir, weiß denn schon, dass morgen für unsere Region 100% Risiko auf Gewitter, Regen, Blitz und Donner und den ganzen Mist stehen???!!!  

Aber mal abwarten, wo der Mist hinzieht...können wir ja morgen immer noch kurzfristig entscheiden, gelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (2. Juli 2008)

Hi Ralf,

wir fahren doch immer schön im Wald, gelle??  

Müssen wir halt dann kurzfristig entscheiden wenn es schlecht ausschaut, wäre aber sehr schade!



Gruß Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (2. Juli 2008)

der Ralf hat eine neue Möglichkeit der Mittagspausenbeschäftigung entdeckt...

MOUNTAINBIKEN 

HAGA - EICHELSDORF - TEERSTRASSE HOCH ZUR SCHWEDENSCHANZE - GANZ RAUF ZUM TURM - JÄGERPFAD KOMPLETT RUNTER - EICHELSDORF - HAGA

Und das ganze in sportlichen 37 min!!!

Hab grad ne kleine Deo-Dusche hinter moa.


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. Juli 2008)

Super,
du kannst trainieren und ich schwitze hier im Büro
Aber heute Abend geht es wieder auf Tour, ist meine 4. seit Sonntag, ich war fleißig 
Morgen dann mit der Truppe, am Freitag kommt ein ehemaliger Arbeitskollege, dem zeige ich ein paar Trails im Wässernachtal, am Samstag und Sonntag weiß ich noch nicht, aber da wird auf jeden Fall auch was gemacht 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## GoldenerReiter (2. Juli 2008)

schön schön, ich als all mountain cruiser ...... ma gucken wie ich da mithalten kann. naja, sehe das ganze eh als fitnessertüchtigung nach jahrelangem nichtstun. da müssen locker 10kg weg.

@gandalf01; nicht nur du sitzt im büro, meinereiner auch und noch dazu mit krawatte


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. Juli 2008)

GoldenerReiter schrieb:


> schön schön, ich als all mountain cruiser ...... ma gucken wie ich da mithalten kann. naja, sehe das ganze eh als fitnessertüchtigung nach jahrelangem nichtstun. da müssen locker 10kg weg.
> 
> @gandalf01; nicht nur du sitzt im büro, meinereiner auch und noch dazu mit krawatte


Hi
ich aber ohne Krawatte, das Teil kann/muß ich nicht haben 
Dafür muß ich heute wieder über 100km über die Autobahn nach Hause fahren, denn ich bin momentan bei meinen Kollegen in Mittelfranken.
Die gehen heute Abend grillen und ich gehe dafür lieber biken 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (2. Juli 2008)

Hi,

kann ich gar nicht verstehen das man bei der Arbeit und dem schönen Wetter schwitz 

Ich sitze auch schon den ganzen Tag im schönen, *klimatisierten *Büro 

Ist doch toll !!!!! 

Morgen muß ich wieder nach Mainz - hoffentlich komme ich da so rechtzeitig weg das ich um 18.30 Uhr mit aufschlagen kann 


Gruß Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (2. Juli 2008)

@diejenigen dies es noch nicht wissen 
ich sitz auch in nem mittelmäßig klimatisierten Büro in einem Metallbaubetrieb (nur mal so nebenbei erwähnt)


----------



## zanderschnapper (2. Juli 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> @diejenigen dies es noch nicht wissen
> ich sitz auch in nem mittelmäßig klimatisierten Büro in einem Metallbaubetrieb (nur mal so nebenbei erwähnt)




....zum Glück haben die bei HAGA keine "Hochöfen" mehr....


Gruß Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (2. Juli 2008)

@Erwin den Weißen 
Die Teilnehmer für den Fahrtechnik-Kurs wären vollzählig.
Wir sind jetzt 8 Personen. Das was ich schon angedeutet habe tritt ein:

Der Schuler´s Stefan bringt noch nen Kollegen mit.

Also nochmal zum Mitschreiben:
1. Erwin 2. Ralf 3. Frank 4. Sven 5. Danny 6. Hubi 7. Stefan 8. Kollege


----------



## GoldenerReiter (2. Juli 2008)

wann war das mit dem fahrtraining? und was kostet der spass? und mein helm kommt und kommt net


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. Juli 2008)

GoldenerReiter schrieb:


> wann war das mit dem fahrtraining? und was kostet der spass? und mein helm kommt und kommt net



Hi GoldenerReiter,
der Kurs ist leider schon voll, denn mehr als 8 Teilnehmer geht nicht, aber da ein paar "Donnerstagsfahrer" (Holger, Manni,...) an diesem Termin nicht konnten, werde ich versuchen im August/September noch einen zu organisieren.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (2. Juli 2008)

Hi,

hat jemand Interesse an ein paar *Xenofit-Kohlehydrat-Energie Riegeln*?
Geschmacksrichtung: *Aprikose*

Normalpreis im Handel über 1,65 EUR pro Stück 

Könnte evtl. welche für 1,05 EUR besorgen.
Ist ein absoluter Spottpreis  und schmecken super.

Wer Interesse hat, sagt mit bitte kurz Bescheid.


Grüße Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. Juli 2008)

Hi Holger,
ich nehme ein "paar", gibt es auch andere Geschmacksrichtungen?

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (2. Juli 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Holger,
> ich nehme ein "paar", gibt es auch andere Geschmacksrichtungen?
> 
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin




Hi Erwin,

ja, aber welche genau kann ich dir erst morgen sagen.
Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist noch Schoko/Nuss zu haben?!

Melde mich morgen nochmal dazu.


Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute,

was ist denn los nur Ralf und ich morgen bei der Tour, tragt euch doch mal in "Lastminute Biken" ein, oder will keiner mit 

Meine Tour ist leider heute ins Wasser gefallen, blödes Gewitter. Danach wollte ich nicht mehr raus, will ja schließlich morgen nicht wieder und die ganze Zeit der letzte sein    
@Holger
Ja melde ich morgen mal, Nuß ist allerdings nicht so mein Ding, da nehme ich lieber Aprikose.
@ Fahrtechnikkursteilnehmer
1. Ich  2. Ralf 3. Frank 4. Sven 5. Danny 6. Hubi 7. Stefan 8. Kollege 
Am Samstag werde ich mal bei Noel vorbei schauen und alles klar machen und bezahlen. Vorraussichtlich kostet das ganze ..., das macht dann ..,. für jeden von uns   Sag ich Euch morgen zw. nächsten Donnerstag 


>>>Gandalf<<<


----------



## zanderschnapper (3. Juli 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> was ist denn los nur Ralf und ich morgen bei der Tour, tragt euch doch mal in "Lastminute Biken" ein, oder will keiner mit




...bei mir steht die Teilnahme heute Abend mit vielen Fragezeichen 

Wie ich schon angedeutet habe bin ich heute wieder in Mainz.
Ich versuche, das ich dort alles recht schnell erledige, um pünktlich am Treffpunkt zu sein.
Falls ich es nicht rechtzeitig schaffe, sag ich Erwin kurz Bescheid.


Viele Grüße
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (3. Juli 2008)

@Holger
ich würd auch mal ne Packung Aprikosen-Riegel zum probieren nehmen


----------



## Gandalf01 (3. Juli 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> ...bei mir steht die Teilnahme heute Abend mit vielen Fragezeichen
> 
> Wie ich schon angedeutet habe bin ich heute wieder in Mainz.
> Ich versuche, das ich dort alles recht schnell erledige, um pünktlich am Treffpunkt zu sein.
> ...


Hi Holger,

und ich werde Dir sagen wie es mit dem Wetter aussieht, momentan Gewittermeldung für Nachmittag. Ich hoffe das gibt sich noch, denn heute muß ich wieder mal was tun, ich habe es nicht so gut die Ralf und kann in der Mittagspause fahren (leider keine Gelegenheit).


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (3. Juli 2008)

@Erwin 
Also soweit ich jetzt informiert bin sind wir heut Abend bisher folgender Trupp:

1. Erwin
2. Ralf
3. Stefan
4. Oliver
5. Holger (???)
6. Goldener Reiter


----------



## skateson (3. Juli 2008)

@ all Biker heute Abend  

Ich wünsche euch auf eurer Tour heute viel Spaß.

Nächste Woche bin ich auch wieder mit dabei, freu mich schon die neuen Leute kennenzulernen.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Gandalf01 (3. Juli 2008)

Aktuell in Schweinfurt *Regen*

Ich hoffe das wird bald besser sonst sehe ich auch für heute Abend schwarz

Update: 15:25
Aktuell Sonnenschein

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (3. Juli 2008)

Noch blauer Himmel in Hofheim

Gruß
Wetterfrosch


----------



## GoldenerReiter (3. Juli 2008)

A-66 Abfahrt Bad Orb; Regen, Stau und Baustelle. Ich schaff das bis heute abend nicht. Beim nächsten Mal ......


schon geil so´ne UMTS Karte ......


----------



## Gandalf01 (3. Juli 2008)

Hi Goldenerreiter,
noch geiler ist meiner Meinung nach ein Blackberry 
Gell Ralf die Teile sehen jetzt richtig gut aus und ins I-Net kommt man auch 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## GoldenerReiter (3. Juli 2008)

nettes spielzeug so´n blackberry, aba nix gegen richtiges notebook mit der umts-karte - vor allem weils nix kostet 

nee, spass beiseite - blackberry´s haben wir (also unsere firma) im Einsatz gehabt, so knappe 1.000 stück ... und die werden jetzt zugunsten ner UMTS Karte so langsam abgelöst. Siehst ja nix auf dem Display..ganz zu schweigen vom datenschutz wenn der RIM server quasi in die ganze welt die daten verteilt.

aber wenn ihr wieder fahrt erfahr ich das ja hier; gibt´s schon planungen für´s wochenende? vielleicht so mal 30km für nen blutigen anfänger  ihr sollt ja nicht auf mich warten müsse n


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (3. Juli 2008)

Hi Goldenerreiter,
ich bin ganz zufrieden mit meinem BB, habe das bei uns vor Jahren mal aufgebaut. Die Risiken sind allgemein bekannt aber die habe ich "fast" überall in ähnlicher Weise.

Mein Plan für diese Woche und WE sieht momentan so aus.
Donnerstag: mit der "DO-Gruppe"  
Freitag: voraussichtlich alleine unterwegs (Wässernachtal oder Steigerwald), da mein ehemaliger Kollege erst am Samstag kommt
Samstag: Tour mit einem Kollegen aus WÜ
Sonntag: kleine/große Tour (weiß noch nicht was und wohin, vielleicht Rhön)

Ich muß noch etwas trainieren, denn ich fahre Anfang August meinen ersten AlpenCross 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (3. Juli 2008)

@Erwin
was macht das Wetter bei Dir?
Hat sich Holgerson schon gemeldet, ob er es rechtzeitig aus Mainz zurück schafft??


----------



## Gandalf01 (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo Ralf

Wetter bewölkt/sonnig.
Nein Holger hat sich bis jetzt noch nicht gemeldet.
Hast Du die Traileinstiege der Steigerwaldbiker am Knetzberg im Kopf bzw. weißt wo wir rein müssen wenn wir zufälligerweise da vorbei fahren, denn ich bin am Knetzberg noch nie gefahren und aufs Navi alleine will ich mich nicht verlassen.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (3. Juli 2008)

ich hab mir das gemäss den Daten der Steigerwaldbiker nochmal einverleibt und denke, dass ich damit einigermaßen im Kopf klar komme 
also bis nachher dann!!


----------



## brndch (3. Juli 2008)

Ja Hallo,
bin durch zufall über diesen Thread gestolpert! Hier hat sich ja ne nette Gruppe zusammengefunden; Da würd ich mich doch spontan auch mal anschließen! Bin hauptsächlich im steigerwald zwischen Zell, Donnersdorf und Ebrach unterwegs! Würd mich gerne mal zu einer Ausfahrt anschließen!


----------



## zanderschnapper (3. Juli 2008)

Hi Jungs,


na wie wars?

Ich will was hören 

Seid Ihr schön nass geworden??


Gruß holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (3. Juli 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> @Holger
> ich würd auch mal ne Packung Aprikosen-Riegel zum probieren nehmen




Hi Ralf,

eine Packung hat 24 Riegel!!!

Sag mir noch mal kurz Bescheid 


Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (3. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute
so wieder zurück und geduscht.

Bei der heutigen Tour waren wir leider nur zu viert
Oliver, Ralf, Stefan und Ich, ein paar konnten verkehrsbeding nicht teilnehmen.

Super Tour, ein Lob an Ralf für die Führung 

Gleich am Fuße des Knetzberg sind wir nass geworden und dann ging es immer bergauf, man war ich froh als wir oben waren und es etwas ebener zuging  aber leider nicht lange, dann ging es in eine Trail, der es in sich hatte, schmal und schwierig zu fahren aber richtig geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeil   
Unten im Böhlgrund haben wird dann Gerhard aus Westheim getroffen, er hat und dann noch über den Schlangentrail nach Zell begleitet 

Hier die Daten:

Dauer: ca. 2h
Länge: ca. 22Km
HM: 422 hm 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (4. Juli 2008)

@Holger
jep - geht klar 24 Stück is okay - nehm ich


----------



## zanderschnapper (4. Juli 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> @Holger
> jep - geht klar 24 Stück is okay - nehm ich




Hi Ralf,

alles klar, is gebongt - schreibt man das so?? 




@Erwin,

an wieviel Riegel hast Du denn Interesse?

Ich werde auch nur die in Geschmacksrichtung *Aprikose* nehmen.


Wer sonst noch Interess hat - bitte melden.


Dann wird das Porto noch etwas günstiger 




Wochenendgruß 
Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (4. Juli 2008)

brndch schrieb:


> Ja Hallo,
> bin durch zufall über diesen Thread gestolpert! Hier hat sich ja ne nette Gruppe zusammengefunden; Da würd ich mich doch spontan auch mal anschließen! Bin hauptsächlich im steigerwald zwischen Zell, Donnersdorf und Ebrach unterwegs! Würd mich gerne mal zu einer Ausfahrt anschließen!


Hi
melde Dich halt einfach hier, wir fahren normalerweise immer Donnerstag. Nächste Woche fahren wir möglicherweise wieder im Steigerwald (Oberschwappach - Zabelstein), das wäre dann so zusagen Deine Heimat 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (4. Juli 2008)

Hi Holger,

ich nehme dann auch eine Packung (24 Stück).
Gestern hast Du was verpasst, die Jungs haben mich den Knetzberg rauf gejagt und sind dann durch den Trail gejagt. 
War richtig super aber auch schwer, ich mußte ein paar mal absteigen, weil ich das nicht fahren konnte.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin
PS: wo bestellst Du?


----------



## zanderschnapper (4. Juli 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Holger,
> 
> ich nehme dann auch eine Packung (24 Stück).
> PS: wo bestellst Du?





Hi Erwin,

läuft über einen Kumpel.
Es sind aber alle Riegel noch viele Monate haltbar und keine abgelaufenen Artikel was das MHD angeht 
TOP frische Ware.


Grüße Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (4. Juli 2008)

Hi Holger,
also wie schon geschrieben 1 Packung (24 Stück). Gestern rauf zum Silbersattel hätte ich Energieriegel gebrauchen können  .
Das waren gute 160hm am Stück, der Oliver und der Ralf sind wie immer als erste rauf und kurz dahinter der Stefan und ich wie immer am Schluss 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## GoldenerReiter (4. Juli 2008)

moin moin, dann warte mal bis ich mitfahre; dann bin ich letzter ... war gestern abend um 19:23 zuhause, mitten im regen.

fährt irgendjemand am Wochenende (samstag/Sonntag) was einigermaßen gemütliches?


----------



## zanderschnapper (4. Juli 2008)

Na Leute,


was ist denn los heute - nix 

Seid Ihr schon alle im Wochenendschlaf oder wie??


Grüße Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (4. Juli 2008)

Ne, aber gleich wieder auf Achse 
Habe heute früher schluß gemacht und will die Strecke noch einaml abfahren, die ich morgen mit meinem ehemaligen Arbeitskollegen aus Würzburg fahren will (übliche Wässernach-Tour, incl. Wurzeltrail)

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## GoldenerReiter (4. Juli 2008)

so, wie schauts aus morgen oder am sonntag; lieber eher morgen gegen 10:00 am eurorastplatz gegenüber??? oder wenn bambercha biker da sind; gerne auch richtung altenburg ...


----------



## zanderschnapper (4. Juli 2008)

GoldenerReiter schrieb:


> so, wie schauts aus morgen oder am sonntag; lieber eher morgen gegen 10:00 am eurorastplatz gegenüber??? oder wenn bambercha biker da sind; gerne auch richtung altenburg ...




Hi,

bei mir schaut es morgen gaaaaanz schlecht aus.
Meine "Große" wird 12 - da kommt die ganze Verwandschaft zur Geburtstagsfeier.

Hab auch noch einige Arbeiten von meinem General aufgetragen bekommen 

Ich werde sehr wahrscheinlich am Sonntag in aller "Herrgottsfrüh" eine Runde mit dem Rennrad drehen.


Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (4. Juli 2008)

Hi
ich bekomme morgen Nachmittag Besuch von einem ehemaligen Kollegen, dem will ich ein paar Trails im Wässernachtal zeigen, wir fahren allerdings bei mir zuhause in Ottendorf los.
Vormittags kann ich nicht, da muß ich Einkaufen und meine Eltern besuchen.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## DOLLAR (5. Juli 2008)

hallo leute,

hab gerade diesen tread entdeckt. ich wohne zwar in münchen, bin aber familienbedingt gelegentlich in den haßbergen (standort Holzhausen, nähe Haßfurt). ihr habt ja ne traumhafte bikegegend dort, ich hatte schon paarmal mein rad mit, wirklich genial, diese hügel, perfekt. bei uns hier ist ja entweder flach oder gleich ganz rauf auf die alpen.

habt ihr ein paar tipps für schöne rundkurse, vielleicht sogar mal ein gps mitlaufen lassen? da wäre ich euch dankbar, denn ich fahre mangels ortskenntnis meistens die gleiche route, einen rundkurs über die dörfer.

und wenn ich das nächste mal komme, geb ich bescheid, vieleicht passts ja dann zu ner gemeinsamen fahrt.

grüsse 

Hubert


----------



## The_Ralle (5. Juli 2008)

@Hubert
Willkommen im Club 
Holzhäuser kenn ich sowieso jede Menge 
ich spiel da öfters im Posaunenchor mit - klar - nehm dein Bike das nächste Mal ruhig mit hoch dann werden wir schon was organisieren, dass du mal n bißchen was siehst 

@the Rest
wünsche ein schönes Wochenende
hab gestern mein Bike wieder mal n bißchen eingepflegt - sieht fast aus wie neu


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. Juli 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> @Hubert
> Willkommen im Club
> Holzhäuser kenn ich sowieso jede Menge
> ich spiel da öfters im Posaunenchor mit - klar - nehm dein Bike das nächste Mal ruhig mit hoch dann werden wir schon was organisieren, dass du mal n bißchen was siehst
> ...


Hi Hubert,

kann mich nur anschließen, herzlich WIllkommen.

@Ralf
da hättest Du meines auch gelich putzen können, bin diese Woche außer Mittwoch jeden Tag gefahren. Später gehts wieder auf Tour.

Gestern war ich in Haßfurt erst ein wenig bummeln mit meiner Frau und dann mal auf 1-2-3 Stunden bei Noel und etwas gefachsimpelt. DOrt waren eine Menge Biker aus allen Teilen der Region. 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## GoldenerReiter (5. Juli 2008)

woah, komme gerade von meinem 2h Ausritt - lange Anstiege - kurze Abfahrten. Mein Helm ist auch gekommen heute morgen - und gleich eingeweiht. Diese blöden Baumstämme ...

jetzt guck ich mal wieviel km das waren; geht über http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/ ja ganz gut

naja - 24,9 km in 2h mit Gegenwind ... pasd scho .... schön Schotter, schön Feldwege und alles nicht zu steil.


----------



## zanderschnapper (7. Juli 2008)

Na Jungs,

alles fit im Schritt??? 



Wie war euer Wochenende - war jemand unterwegs?

Bin am gesamten Wochenende nix gefahren, leider 

Für diese Woche ist ja am Donnerstag eine *Trailrunde im Steigerwald rund um den Zabelstein* angedacht.

Wollen wir das so planen oder gibt es andere Vorschläge?

Falls ja - immer her damit 


Wünsche allen einen guten Start in die neue Arbeitswoche 



Viele Grüße
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo Holger,

ich war Freitag und Samstag auf meiner Hausrunde (Trailrunde Buch Sailershausen) unterwegs.
Das mit Donnerstag hört sich gut an, bin dabei. Kann Dein Kollege uns ein paar gute Trails zeigen
Am Freitag Abend war ich auf der (Biker)-Party bzw. Firmenpatry von Noel, da waren eine Menge Bike jeden Alters dort (Junge und junge gebliebene). War eine super Stimmung 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (7. Juli 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hallo Holger,
> 
> am Freitag Abend war ich auf der (Biker)-Party bzw. Firmenpatry von Noel, da waren eine Menge Bike jeden Alters dort (Junge und junge gebliebene). War eine super Stimmung




Ja, hab ich auch schon gehört das da was Los war.

War aber nur für eine Hand voll geladener Gäste 

Hatte aber leider keine Einladung bekommen.


Gruß Holger


----------



## GoldenerReiter (7. Juli 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Für diese Woche ist ja am Donnerstag eine *Trailrunde im Steigerwald rund um den Zabelstein* angedacht.
> 
> wahrscheinlich bin ich in München (Do - Sa); falls das Meeting ausfällt; wo trefft ihr euch? PLZ und Straße wären hilfreich für mein Navi - und die Uhrzeit......


----------



## zanderschnapper (7. Juli 2008)

Hi,

falls die Trailrunde am Zabelstein was wird, würde ich vorschlagen, das man sich am Parkplatz vor dem Schloß in Oberschwappach trifft.

Bis jetzt ist aber noch nix fest, da sich nur Erwin angemeldet hat 

Von der Uhrzeit her würde ich wieder 18.30 Uhr vorschlagen.

Mal sehen was die "Jungs" noch für Vorschläge einbringen.

Also, wie schauts?


Beste Trailgrüße
Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (7. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute,
so gehe jetzt gleich wieder auf Tour, aber für alle die nicht dort waren hier mal ein Bild






[/URL][/IMG]
Ich (mit der Flasche) beim Rotwein einschenken und sonstigen Kalorien aufnehmen , die müssen jetzt wieder runter, d. h. es ist biken angesagt.

Mehr Bilder findet ihr unter 
http://www.bike-emotions.de/bilder.php


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## skateson (7. Juli 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> falls die Trailrunde am Zabelstein was wird, würde ich vorschlagen, das man sich am Parkplatz vor dem Schloß in Oberschwappach trifft.
> 
> ...



Hallo Holger 

Trailrunde am Zabelstein hört sich gut an.

Ich bin dabei.

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (8. Juli 2008)

So Leute,

unser Donnertsagstermin steht 

Ich habe gerade mit Hubert (ein sehr guter Freund von mir) gesprochen.
Diesmal klappt es bei ihm und er wird uns einen Trail nach dem anderen rund um den Zabelstein rauf und runter hetzen - bis die Beine brennen 

Das wird die ultimative Trailrunde im Steigerwald - glaubts mir.

Na, seid ihr schon heiß??


Bis jetzt sind wir zu fünft: 
*Erwin, Sven, Manni, Hubert *und *Ich*
vielleicht kommen noch der Thilo, Michael und Josef (aus Haßfurt) mit

Wer noch Lust und Zeit hat, den bitte ich sich wieder im "Last-Minute-Biking" einzutragen.

Dort kann auch noch mal alles Wichtige nachgelesen werden.


Trailrundengrüße
Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. Juli 2008)

Hi Holger

super freue mich schon, mache deswegen Mittwoch einen Regenerationstag , da werden die neuen Mäntel montiert.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (8. Juli 2008)

Servus Leutz!
Ich freu mich auch schon - und zwar auf SAMSTAG - bin echt mal gespannt, wie das so wird 

Kann am Donnerstag leider nicht mit - hab schon was anderes sehr wichtiges - aber wenn ihr euch dann dahinten um den Zabelstein auskennt, kann man bestimmt wieder mal ne Tour in diese Richtung organisieren sag ich mal, gelle?! 

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. Juli 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Servus Leutz!
> Ich freu mich auch schon - und zwar auf SAMSTAG - bin echt mal gespannt, wie das so wird
> 
> Kann am Donnerstag leider nicht mit - hab schon was anderes sehr wichtiges - aber wenn ihr euch dann dahinten um den Zabelstein auskennt, kann man bestimmt wieder mal ne Tour in diese Richtung organisieren sag ich mal, gelle?!
> ...


Hi Ralf,

was ist denn wichtiger als mit uns auf neuen Trails zu fahren 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (8. Juli 2008)

.......eben.......

Aber frag doch mal kurz bei Stefan S. nach ob er Interesse hat.



Vielleicht ließt Du ja wieder heimlich mit, gelle Stefan 


Gruß Holger


----------



## esan78 (8. Juli 2008)

Da fahr ich doch glatt mit am donnertsag


----------



## brndch (8. Juli 2008)

Hallöle,
Ich würd sagen ich schließe mich der gruppe am Do auch noch an! Wohne ja schließlich gleich um die Ecke.
In der honffnug das ein paar trails dabei sind die ich noch nicht Kenne! hehe
@ zanderschnapper: Bis wann seit ihr denn am Parkplatz in oberschwabbach? Würd dann direkt zum Parkplatz kommen!
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. Juli 2008)

Hi Christian
der Treffpunkt in HAS ist um 18:10, ich schätze, dass die "Meute" dann so gegen 18:30 in Oberschwappach einfallen wird 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (9. Juli 2008)

esan78 schrieb:


> Da fahr ich doch glatt mit am donnertsag




Hi Oliver,

fährst Du gleich wieder mit dem Fahrrad nach Oberschwappach?
Oder kommst Du zu unserem Treffpunkt in Haßfurt?

Meld dich doch mal kurz.


Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. Juli 2008)

Hi Holger,
kann sein, dass ich direkt nach Oberschwappach fahre. Melde mich auf jeden Fall morgen noch einmal.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (10. Juli 2008)

So Männers,

einen wunderschönen guten Morgen!
Ich hoffe Ihr seid alle gut ausgeschlafen 

Verausgabt Euch heute nicht so auf der Arbeit und schont Euch für heute Abend 
Und ab 17.30 Uhr immer schön die Waden aufpumpen 

Wird bestimmt wieder ne super Tour mit anständig Höhenmeters.


Ich habe gestern nochmal mit Hubert telefoniert (unser Guide) - da wollte der Kerl doch glatt wieder absagen 

Das hab ich ihm aber auf der Stelle wieder ausgeredet 


So wie es im Moment ausschaut werden wir wohl 8 -10 Biker heute Abend sein 


Also, bist heute Abend 

Gruß Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (10. Juli 2008)

ACHTUNG  ACHTUNG  ACHTUNG  ACHTUNG  ACHTUNG  ACHTUNG  ACHTUNG

Wir haben wieder einen Platz im Fahrtechnik-Kurs zu vergeben!!!
Mir hat grad ein Kumpel abgesagt - er hat sich beim Fussballtraining nen Muskelfaser-Riß zugezogen 

Also wer kurzentschlossen handelt gibt hier im Forum Bescheid und ist kommenden Samstag am Zabelstein dabei!! 

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## esan78 (10. Juli 2008)

Klar fahr ich da hin. man sieht sich dann in Oberschwappach


----------



## The_Ralle (10. Juli 2008)

@esan

Hey Oliver! Wie wärs - hättest du Interesse, dich am 03. August, vormittags sportlich auf 30km im Wettkampf zu messen??

Schau mal hier rein:   www.keiler-bike.de


Gruß
Ralle


----------



## zanderschnapper (10. Juli 2008)

Hi Ralle,

...ich konnte jetzt gar keine Kurzstrecke von 30 km finden...

Häng ich da irgendwo gedanklich? 

Helf mir doch mal bitte weiter.
Stimmt das auch mit den 40 EUR Startgeld? 

Bist Du schon angemeldet?



Gruß Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (10. Juli 2008)

@Holgerson
du musst auf "Anmelden gehen", dann auf "Teilnehmerliste" und dann hast du aller Starter - Kurzstrecke (30km), Mittelstrecke (58km) und Langstrecke (103km).
Kannst ja oben links dann auch ausselektieren, welche Starter du angucken willst (Kurz, Mittel, Lang).
Ja ich bin schon seit einigen Wochen angemeldet.

Bei den 40 Euro Startgeld ist ja auch ein schickes Radtrikot mit dem Keilerschwein und sonstigen Sponsoren von Maisch dabei. Kann man sich auf der Internetseite auch angucken!! 

Überleg Dir´s halt


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. Juli 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> @esan
> 
> Hey Oliver! Wie wärs - hättest du Interesse, dich am 03. August, vormittags sportlich auf 30km im Wettkampf zu messen??
> 
> ...


Hi Ralf,

das hätte mich auch gereizt, aber ..............




da bin ich gerade von Ehrwald nach Landeck unterwegs

Laut meinen unterlagen Strecke ca. 60 km, 1.350 hm  

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## esan78 (10. Juli 2008)

oh Schade an dem Wochenende muss ich jemanden beim umzug helfen. Vielleicht gibts am Wochenende vorher irgendwo in der Nähe n rennen?!


----------



## The_Ralle (10. Juli 2008)

@Esan
Jep da hätt ich auch ne Kleinigkeit in petto:

www.burning-bike.de

Kleines Rennen rund um Hausen bei Schonungen. Startgeld 10 Euronen
Termin: Samstag, 26.07.2008


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skateson (10. Juli 2008)

[email protected] all

Ich muss leider für heute Abend absagen.

Da mein Freilauf kaputt ist und das Hinterrad ist noch bei Noel.

Der wartet schon fast seit einer woche auf den Freilauf .

Eigentlich sollte es ja gestern fertig sein, naja kann man nichts machen.

Hoffe nur es ist bis Samstag zum Kurs fertig.


Viel Spaß euch.

Gruß Sven


----------



## esan78 (10. Juli 2008)

hat spaß gemacht


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute
so wieder zuhause, frisch geduscht.
War ein super Tour, Besten Dank an Hubert unsern Guide 

Insgesamt starteten wir mit 12 Bikern, allerdings kamen nur noch 9 am Ende der Tour in Oberschwappach an . Gerhard verließ uns kurz vor dem Ende und fuhr direkt nach Westheim. In Falkenstein startete unser  Guide in Richtung Heimat (Sulzdorf) und Oliver fuhr auf direktem Weg nach Haßfurt.

Hier die Daten der heutigen Tour
Länge: 25,3 Km
HMs: ca. 750 Hm (neu errechnet durch SRTM-Daten) 
Dauer: ca.: 1:51 h reine Fahrtzeit 
Dauer insgesamt: ca. 2:17 h

und noch die Bilder in Falkenstein beim der Reifenpanne.







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (10. Juli 2008)

Hi Fans,

ja, ich schließe mich der Meinung von Erwin an - eine suuuper Tour 

Daran werde ich mich noch sehr lange erinnern.

Allerdings sind wir zu 12 in Oberschwappach gestartet 

Und der Noel war Oliver - ansonsten passt es was Erwin geschrieben hat.


*Erwin* - Du hast doch hoffentlich keine Sauerstoff-Unterversorgung 

Kurz um - ein wahnsinnig schöner Biketag neigt sich dem Ende.

Ich geh jetzt ins Bett - noch ein bisschen von Trails und Zabelstein träumen.... 


Beste TrailundZabelsteingrüße

Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. Juli 2008)

Hi Holger

schon geändert das kommt davon wenn man ( n ) mehrere Dinge gleichzeitig macht !!

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## skateson (11. Juli 2008)

Ich wäre auch gerne dabei gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (11. Juli 2008)

Hi Sven

Und wann bekommst Du Dein Bike wieder ?

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. Juli 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> @Erwin den Weißen
> Die Teilnehmer für den Fahrtechnik-Kurs wären vollzählig.
> Wir sind jetzt 8 Personen. Das was ich schon angedeutet habe tritt ein:
> 
> ...



Hi Leute
Noch einmal zur Erinnerung:
Samstag 12.07.2008 Fahrtechnikkurs am Zabelstein
Beginn: 16:00 Uhr Ende ca. 20:00 Uhr !

folgendes wird von Noel gezeigt:
- richtig bremsen, vorderbremse bis zur Blockierung einsetzen, vorderrad rutschen lassen 
- berghochfahren im extrem steilen Gelände
- berganfahren
- Bunnyhop ohne Klickpedal
- Trackstand
- Trialtricks wie Räderversetzen (schneide ich aber nur kurz an) 
- Stufen runterfahren -stufen droppen -Treppen fahren
- Spitzkehren fahren (Trockenübung und Praxis)

*Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz Zabelstein an der Hauptstraße Hundelshausen-Fabrikschleichach*

Helm und Handschuh = Pflicht, Protektoren nach eigenen Ermessen


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (11. Juli 2008)

@all Rider who read this Thread 

!!! WIR HABEN NOCH EINEN PALTZ BEIM FAHRTECHNIKKURS FREI !!!

Also - hier melden und Bescheid geben!!


----------



## GEORGEDD (11. Juli 2008)

Ich schließe mich den Lobhuldigungen in Richtung Hubert an --> saubere Tour.

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere zeigte mein Fahrradcomputer 26,4km und 540hm an. 750 Höhenmeter kommen mir auch rein vom Gefühl sehr viel vor.

Naja schee war`s!

Gruß Georg


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. Juli 2008)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich den Lobhuldigungen in Richtung Hubert an --> saubere Tour.
> 
> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere zeigte mein Fahrradcomputer 26,4km und 540hm an. 750 Höhenmeter kommen mir auch rein vom Gefühl sehr viel vor.
> 
> ...


Hi Georg,

ich verwende zum Nacharbeiten folgende Software " GPS-Track-Analyse"
http://www.gps-freeware.de/

Und bearbeite die Tracks in dieser Software mit den aktuellen SRTM-Daten (Shuttle Radar Topography Mission siehe wiki ) nach. Meistens kommt ein andere Wert als mit barometrischen Höhenmessern (ebenfalls im Colorado und in meinem CS600) heraus. 
Mir persönlich kommt es auch öfters so vor, als ob das Programm zu hohe Werte für die Höhenmeter anzeigt.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## skateson (11. Juli 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Sven
> 
> Und wann bekommst Du Dein Bike wieder ?
> 
> ...



@ Gandalf

Ich rufe heute nochmal beim Noel an und hoffe das er heute den freilauf bekommen hat.

Wenn nicht wäre es voll s*****e.

Die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt.


Gruß Sven


----------



## GoldenerReiter (11. Juli 2008)

was kostet der fahrtechnikkurs?


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. Juli 2008)

GoldenerReiter schrieb:


> was kostet der fahrtechnikkurs?


Bei 8 Teilnehmern zahlt jeder 12,5 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## GoldenerReiter (11. Juli 2008)

gecheckt; bin dabei!!!

Wo genau trefft ihr euch? Am besten plz und strasse fürs navi 

achso, wie schon mal erwähnt - bloody beginner

ich nehme mal barzahlung bei anwesenheit an .....


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. Juli 2008)

skateson schrieb:


> @ Gandalf
> 
> Ich rufe heute nochmal beim Noel an und hoffe das er heute den freilauf bekommen hat.
> 
> ...





Hi Sven,

falls dein Rad nicht fertig wird - der Noel wird dir sicherlich eines zu Verfügung stellen 

Frag ihn doch heute Abend mal.



Gruß Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (11. Juli 2008)

GoldenerReiter schrieb:


> gecheckt; bin dabei!!!
> 
> Wo genau trefft ihr euch? Am besten plz und strasse fürs navi
> 
> ...


Hi GoldenerReiter

Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz *Zabelstein *an der Hauptstraße Hundelshausen-Fabrikschleichach
PLZ und Straße gibt es leider nicht; hast Du Google Earth auf deinem PC?
Wenn Ja schau Dir unsere letzte Tour an, da sind wir am Zabelstein gefahren. Du könntest von Bischberg - Eltmann - Unterschleichach - Fabrikschleichach - Hundelshausen fahren. Auf der Strecke Fabrikscheichach - Hundelshausen liegt der Parkplatz Zabelstein auf der rechten Seite!

Schick mir mal zur Sicherheit ein PN mit Deiner Handynummer!

Wenn Sven jetzt sein Rad pünktlich bekommt oder von Noel eines ausleiht, dann sind wir wieder 8 Teilnehmer.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Danyel (11. Juli 2008)

Hi Jungs und Mädels.

komme aus Gerolzhofen und bin auch ein bisschen auf der Suche nach ein paar MTB-Gefährten. Habe heute früh Prüfung geschrieben und möchte später so gegen 13:30 60-70 km im Steigerwald fahren. 

An dem Technikkurs hätte ich auch Interesse, muss aber leider nächste Woche wieder Prüfungen schreiben und möchte deshalb Samstags lernen.

@Gandalf, wenn du nach dem 21.7 mal wieder so was planst, schreib mir bitte ne PM 

@all
wenn jemand heute Lust hat mit mir zufahren, soll er mich mal anschreiben, wenn nicht muss ich alleine fahren  

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. Juli 2008)

Hi Daniel
erst einmal herzlich Willkommen in unserem Thread.

Möglicherweise wird noch ein Fahrtechnikkurs stattfinden, das muß ich aber erst im dem Trainer abklären und vor allem einen Termin finden an dem alle können.
Schau halt immer mal rein hier, aber der Termin ist erst nach meinem AlpenCross Anfang August.
User Guide von gestern Hubert ist auch aus Deiner Gegend (Sulzheim), wir werden mit Sicherheit in den nächsten Wochen wieder einmal am Zabelstein fahren, denn hier gibt es noch ein Menge Trails zu erkunden.

In Geo gibt es auch eine MTB-Truppe fallst DU die noch nicht kennst hier der Link
http://www.mtb-team.net/de.html


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Danyel (11. Juli 2008)

Hi,

Alles klar. Ich werd dann hier öfters reinschauen. Ist ne schöne Sache.

Die Krautheimer-Fahrer kenn ich alle persönlich und bin mit denen in den letzten Jahren ziemlich oft gefahren (auch Marathons). Aber leider geht da in letzter Zeit anscheinend nicht mehr allzu viel!?

Komm eigentlich vom Rennrad-Sport, aber hab sonst im Winter halt immer mit dem MTB trainiert. Da ich mir jetzt ein Cube AMS125 gegönnt habe, bin ich wieder mehr/überwiegend im Wald unterwegs. Macht einfach Fun auf den Trails zu heizen.

Wollte mich heute mal auf die Suche von dem Schlangenweg machen. Weiß einer, wie weit es vom Zabelstein noch ca. zu dem Schlangenweg ist und wie ich am besten Fahre. Am Zabelstein und Umgebung kenn ich mich aus, aber der Schlangenweg ist ja irgendwo bei Zell am Ebersberg!


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. Juli 2008)

Hi Daniel,

hast Du GoogleEarth auf deinem PC? Ich habe schon einmal eine Track hoch geladen wo der Schlangentrail beinhaltet ist!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4842980&postcount=137

Der obere Einstieg zum Schlagenweg ist schwierig zu finden, obwohl ein mittlerweile ein Schild angebracht ist. 


>>>Gandalf<<<


----------



## Danyel (11. Juli 2008)

Danke.

Werde gleich mal GoogleEarth laden und mir die Datei ziehen.

//edit

werd mich dann mal auf die Suche begeben. Werde erst zum Zabelstein fahren und dann Richtung Knetzberg dann Zell am Ebersberg. Nehm mir mal ne Landkarte vom Naturpark Steigerwald mit. Sicher ist sicher 

Gruß


----------



## GoldenerReiter (11. Juli 2008)

also, morgen am samstag um 16:00 an diesem Parkplatz - soweit ok. nachdem ich erst seit 3 Monaten "mein Bike" habe ist bei mir die Luft nach 30km definitiv raus; ganz raus. Ich mach das um die Plauze wegzukriegen und mein Knie wird im September arthroskopiert - ein bisschen Verständnis wünsch ich mir; heizen kann und werde ich nicht. Bei der "Tour" mit Ben1000 bin ich ein paar mal abgestiegen; nein nicht bergauf sondern bergab; war mir einfach zu steil und ich habe keine Fahrpraxis. Mal so ganz  vorsorglich und vorsichtig hier reingeschrieben - nicht das ihr euch wundert wenn ihr ein paar minuten auf mich warten müsst - naja, vielleicht auch bloss eine minute......


----------



## GEORGEDD (11. Juli 2008)

Jeder fängt irgendwann mal an. Wenn du am Ball bleibst wirst du dich schnell steigern und selber verwundert sein "was man so schafft". Im Vordergrund steht ja der SPAß am Biken!

GB

By the way: Ich hab fest gestellt das ich zwar abnehme wenn ich viel radle aber die Plautze geht bei mir irgendwie nicht weg. Ich glaub da müsst ich eher Schwimmen und ab und an ins Fitnesstudio. Nur macht das halt nicht so ein Spaß wie das Radfahren und deshalb bleibt die Plautze dran


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. Juli 2008)

Servus GoldenerReiter,
wie heißt Du denn überhaupt mit Vornamen??
Den konnte ich noch bei keinem deiner Postings finden 


Leider bin ich morgen bei dem Fahrtechnikkurs nicht mit dabei - hab an diesem Wochenende keine Zeit 

Dort kannst Du schon mal einen Teil der "Mannschaft" etwas kennen lernen.

In unserer Truppe sind schon ein paar klasse Kaliber dabei, aaaaber wir nehmen auf jeden Rücksicht und es wird auch immer schön brav auf den "Letzten" gewartet 

Wer heizen will, der kann das gerne tun - muss halt dann entweder warten oder die Strecke den anderen wieder etwas entgegen fahren.

Aber bisher hat es immer super geklappt 
Es gab bisher nie Streit - war immer sehr harmonisch.

Und gelacht wird auch sehr viel 

Auch gestern, wie schon geschrieben, hatten wir wieder eine überragende Tour im Steigerwald, da war für jeden was dabei.

Und bei 12 Mann muss man einfach etwas Rücksicht nehmen, denn die Kondition ist ja bei jedem etwas anders 

Vielleicht klappt es ja irgendwann mal.

Nächsten Donnerstag sind wir sehr wahrscheinlich wieder in der Ecke um die "Schwedenschanze" bei Eichelsdorf unterwegs.

Musst halt ganz einfach ein bisschen mitlesen und dich bei Interesse melden.

Schönes Wochenende und viel Spaß morgen 

Ich denk mal an Euch
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danyel (11. Juli 2008)

so, bin wieder hier und  schon geduscht. War auch nötig 

Hab den Schlangenpfad gefunden. Und das sogar auf Anhieb. Bin ziemlich begeistert. Das Problem war nur, es hat wie aus Eimern geregnet. Ich war so nass als wäre ich mit meinem Bike in nen Pool gesprungen. Die Atmosphäre war ziemlich beängstigend. Donner und Blitz und ich alleine auf dem matschigen Schlangenpfad 

Hab jetzt insgesamt 58km und bissl über 800hm gemacht. Bin aber auch leider einmal gestürzt und hab mir paar Blutergüsse und Schürfwunden geholt. Aber geht schon. Halb so wild 

War auf jedenfall Geil 

Gruß

Danyel


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. Juli 2008)

Hi GEORGEDD,

auch von mir als Threadinitiator ein herzliches Willkommen in unserer Runde.
Wie ich gelesen habe wolltest Du je heute Nachmittag etwas biken.

Warst Du unterwegs?
Hast Du den Einstieg in den "Schlangenweg" gefunden?

Hat ja auch ein paar mal schön Gewittert heute nachmittag.

Die meisten von uns sind berufstätig - da wird es schwer am Nachmittag jemanden zu finden.

Wenn ich fahre, bin ich meistens am Abend unterwegs.


Grüße Holger


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. Juli 2008)

Hi,

jetzt war ich wohl etwas zu langsam.
Da haben sich unsere Postings fast überschnitten 


Gruß Holger


----------



## GEORGEDD (11. Juli 2008)

Danke für die nette Aufnahme

Ich glaub du bist in der Zeile verrutscht. Der heute biken gegangen ist, ist der Danyel. Der Schlangenweg ist bei mir aber morgen fällig. 

Gruß GB


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. Juli 2008)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Danke für die nette Aufnahme
> 
> Ich glaub du bist in der Zeile verrutscht. Der heute biken gegangen ist, ist der Danyel. Der Schlangenweg ist bei mir aber morgen fällig.
> 
> Gruß GB



Ja sorry,

irgendwie hab ich da wohl die Wechselstaben verbuchselt 

Bist aber trotzdem herzlich willkommen


Gruß Holger


----------



## Danyel (11. Juli 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Warst Du unterwegs?
> Hast Du den Einstieg in den "Schlangenweg" gefunden?
> 
> Hat ja auch ein paar mal schön Gewittert heute nachmittag.
> ...



Jep habe ich ja geschrieben. Bin über den Heinachshof zum Zabelstein und dann von dort nach Zell am Ebersberg geht es dann rechts in den Schlangenweg. Das nächste Mal will ich ihn aber andersherum fahren. 

Es hatte so übelst geregnet, war dann schon ziemlich anspruchsvoll, da der Untergrund überwiegend tief und matschig war und bei den Flussbüberquerungen hab ich mich dann verschätzt und bin gestürzt .  

Aber war echt sehr geil trotz der Blesuren 

Ich habe eigentlich Nachmittag auch keine Zeit, da ich Vorlesungen habe. Aber zur Zeit ist Prüfungszeitraum und da muss ich nur noch zu den Prüfungen rein. Ab August bin ich unter der Woche in Coburg, da soll es ja auch schöne Trails und Routen geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (11. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute
so bin auch wieder zurück, wie jeden Tag meine Hausrunde gedreht

@GoldenerReiter
Nur keine Angst, die Meute muß immer auf mich warten, das kennen die schon und das nimmt keiner krumm 

@Daniel
Super das Du den Weg auf Anhieb gefunden hast, wenn ich richtig gelesen habe bist Du den Schlagenweg raufwärts gefahren, da findet man den Einstieg leichter. Wenn man von oben kommt ist er Einstieg nicht so leicht zu finden. 

@GEORGEDD
auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen in unserer Rund.



>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## GoldenerReiter (11. Juli 2008)

na, dann lasst euch mal überraschen...... ich hoffe das es nicht regnet.

@gandalf01: thx für die handynummer - wenn du keinen Touran mit roter Schrift auf den Türen siehst; klingel mal durch; ich lass das Handy an...... ich fahr so um 15:15 los, dann müsste ich das ganz gut schaffen.

@all, ich geh jetzt auf Tour - meine Frau ist das Wochenende nicht da, die Kiddy´s auch nicht

c ya


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. Juli 2008)

skateson schrieb:


> @ Gandalf
> 
> Ich rufe heute nochmal beim Noel an und hoffe das er heute den freilauf bekommen hat.
> 
> ...


Hi Sven
ich war heute früh bei Noel, er könnte ein Bike mitnehmen, Du muß ihm nur Bescheid geben.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## skateson (12. Juli 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Sven
> ich war heute früh bei Noel, er könnte ein Bike mitnehmen, Du muß ihm nur Bescheid geben.
> 
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin



Hallo Erwin 

Habe jetz gerade erst deinen Beitrag gelesen.

Habe gestern versucht bei Noel anzurufen aber ohne Erfolg und heute Vormittag konnte ich mich nicht darum kümmern.

Naja vielleicht klappts ja beim nächsten mal.

Ich hoffe bis Donnerstag.

Wo wollt ihr eigentlich am Do fahren?

Schon was geplant?

Gruß Sven


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. Juli 2008)

Hi
so wieder zuhause, geduscht und suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper war es.

Ich habe viel gelernt, vom Dropen - bis zum Spitzkehren fahren (geht leider noch nicht so gut), Bunnyhop und Umsetzten, Treppen fahren 
Anfahren und Bremsen im steilen Gelände 

Und auch der Trail am Schluß hatte es in sich 

hier noch zwei Bilder, die nach dem Kurs gemacht wurden 
Smaltalk am Parkplatz:







[/URL][/IMG]

und wie es sich gehört noch ein guter Abschluß im Biergarten in Wülflingen 






[/URL][/IMG]


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## GoldenerReiter (12. Juli 2008)

jo, ich hab auch einiges gelernt - vor allem den Kopf auszuschalten hehehe. Ansonsten haben´s die stechenden Viecher wohl auf mich abgesehen; vielleicht war ich sogar für die zu langsam.

Auf alle Fälle hab ich meine Grenzen "er"fahren und das ist gut. Meine Kondition ist ja wirklich unter aller Sau....

hm, Biergärten kennt ihr, tsetsetse

mein Hefe in der Badewann war auch nicht ohne

@all - danke!!!!


----------



## Snowscoot-rider (13. Juli 2008)

Servus an alle! Hab Euren Thread doch tatsächlich gefunden  Und mein Account exisitert auch noch mtbNews (das war schon paar Jährchen her, daß ich letzte mal mich angemeldet hab...) da muß ich ja mal öfters hier demnächst vorbei schaun!
Bis bald
Noel


----------



## The_Ralle (14. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen!
Na - alles fit bei euch Jungs?! 

Wegen Donnerstag:
Wir haben es am Samstag nachm Kurs schonmal angesprochen - am kommenden Donnerstag würden wir mal ab 97488 Sulzdorf starten. 
Tour übern Ellertshäuser See nach Hoppachshof und dann die Trails um Zell, Üchtelhausen, Schweinfurt abfahren.
Sagt mal Bescheid was ihr davon haltet!

Gruß
Ralle

p.s. hab gestern Abend mal was für die Grundkondition getan - nur Strasse - Sulzdorf - Massbach - Rannungen - Bad Kissingen - Nüdlingen - Münnerstadt - Poppenlauer - Maßbach - Sulzdorf = 62 km in knapp 2 Std. 30 min. Danach gab´s erst mal was leckeres


----------



## zanderschnapper (14. Juli 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> Na - alles fit bei euch Jungs?!
> 
> Wegen Donnerstag:
> ...





Guten Morgen Ralf,

Du alter Streber 

Dein Streckenvorschlag hört sich für mich gut an 
Ich wäre dabei.
Wieviel Kilometer und Höhenmeters sind denn geplant?

Mach doch noch mal ne Ansage dazu 


Guten Start in die neue Woche Euch allen

Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (14. Juli 2008)

Snowscoot-rider schrieb:


> Servus an alle! Hab Euren Thread doch tatsächlich gefunden  Und mein Account exisitert auch noch mtbNews (das war schon paar Jährchen her, daß ich letzte mal mich angemeldet hab...) da muß ich ja mal öfters hier demnächst vorbei schaun!
> Bis bald
> Noel


Hi Leute so das Wochenende ist rum und die Arbeit ruft wieder.
Heute Abend werde ich wohl wieder ein kleine Tour (25-35 km) drehen, denn am Sonntag ging wegen dem Wetter vormittags gar nichts.

@Noel
herzlich Willkommen in unserer kleinen Runde. . Ich muss sagen ich hatte gestern Muskelkader in den Armen vom vielen Bunnyhop üben .
Aber es hat wie schon geschrieben viel Spaß gemacht, ich habe viel gelernt und weiß jetzt wo ich auf jeden Fall noch etwas üben muss (Berganfahrt  oder Spitzkehren im Gelände )

@Ralf
Wegen Donnerstag, ich bin dabei  

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GEORGEDD (14. Juli 2008)

Schade! Was ist denn aus der Schwedenschanze geworden? Da hab ich schon soviel drüber gehört und wollt sie endlich mal mit Unterstützung Ortskundiger stürmen! Am Donnerstag werd ich sicher nicht dabei sein, denn das wär ja als würd ich mich ins Auto setzen und von Treffpunkt nach Hause fahren 
Aber hier rund um Scheinfurt kann man sehr gut ne Tour zusammenstellen - würd mich natürlich auch mal als Führer anbieten. Teilweise gibts hier echt super anspruchvolle Trails wo man die erlernter Fahrtechnik gleich mal anwenden kann. ;-)


----------



## Gandalf01 (14. Juli 2008)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Schade! Was ist denn aus der Schwedenschanze geworden? Da hab ich schon soviel drüber gehört und wollt sie endlich mal mit Unterstützung Ortskundiger stürmen! Am Donnerstag werd ich sicher nicht dabei sein, denn das wär ja als würd ich mich ins Auto setzen und von Treffpunkt nach Hause fahren
> Aber hier rund um Scheinfurt kann man sehr gut ne Tour zusammenstellen - würd mich natürlich auch mal als Führer anbieten. Teilweise gibts hier echt super anspruchvolle Trails wo man die erlernter Fahrtechnik gleich mal anwenden kann. ;-)


Hi GEORGEDD
die Schwendeschanze ist nur auf einen anderen Termin verschoben. Möglicherweise auf nächsten Donnerstag, erst einmal abwarten wann Sven wieder ein funktionierentes Rad hat . 

Dein Angebot als Guide für den Schweinfurt Wald/Raum ist hier dankend angenommen , wir sind immer dabei wenn es gilt neue Trail und Strecken zu erfahren und erkunden. Bin letzte Woche einmal die "alten" Trails Richtung Kartoffelbeet abgefahren , war auch nicht schlecht. 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (14. Juli 2008)

@Holger und alle anderen

Donnerstag:

Streckenlänge ca. 35 km 
Höhenmeter ca. 400 Hm (nicht so wild)

Ich werd es auch noch beim Last-Miute-Biken eintragen.

Treffpunkt sag ich mal 18.30 Uhr in 97488 Sulzdorf, Hauptstrasse 42.

Brotzeitgruß
Ralle


----------



## The_Ralle (14. Juli 2008)

p.s. richtig - die Schwedenschanzentour is nur verschoben - ja zum Beispiel auf 24.07.08...


----------



## brndch (14. Juli 2008)

Hallöle,
Ich würd mich am Donnerstag auch wieder mit anschließen falls es recht ist! hehe
Gruß


----------



## GoldenerReiter (14. Juli 2008)

schade; Donnerstag bin ich in Heidelberg; Freitag in Frankfurt und das Wochenende über in Köln......


----------



## The_Ralle (14. Juli 2008)

@brndch
klar isses recht - ich trag die Tour gleich mal beim Last-Minute-Biken ein!!


----------



## zanderschnapper (15. Juli 2008)

Servus Erwin und Ralf,

ich hatte gerade Besuch vom Postboten 
Dreimal dürft Ihr raten was in dem Paket drin war.....

.....Carbohydrate ohne Ende 

Da könnten wir doch glatt am Donnerstag bei unserer "Luschenrunde" noch ein paar Höhenmeters drauf packen, oder? 

Nein, Spaß beiseite - die Tour passt schon so!

Nur das Wetter wird wieder ungemütlicher 
Was machen wir denn wenn es wider Erwarten regnen sollte?

Mir persönlich macht der Regen nix aus, ich hab die passende Kleidung dazu.


CarbohydratGrüße
Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. Juli 2008)

Hi Holger,
super, da können wir ja richtig Energie tanken 

Gestern habe ich einen Ausflug von mir Richtung Zabelstein gemacht, ist nicht schlecht, wenn man ein paar Trails kennt. Da es aber am Sonntag früh geregnet hat habe ich den Wurmsteig (sind wir mit Noel gefahren) weg gelassen.

Ich hoffe, dass das Wetter für unsere Donnerstagstour hält, es wäre schaden wenn es Regnen würde. Ich kann mir momentan keine Erkältung oder sonst etwas erlauben.
Mal schauen wo ich heute hin fahren.

Übrigens macht einer am Wochenende beim Kuppenritt mit?


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GEORGEDD (15. Juli 2008)

Übrigens - wer am 26.07. noch nichts vor hat.

http://www.burning-bike.de/

Bin die Strecke auf meinen Abendrunden schon stückweise abgefahren (schöne Strecke). Leider (besser gott sei Dank) bin ich das Wochende schon im Urlaub.

Gruß GB


----------



## Heiko bergab (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo ihr Mauntibiker,
der Noel aus Has hat mich mal auf euch angesprochen, ihr hättet da so ein Froum ... und ihr Fahrt da immer so Fahrrad auf den Bergen herum, bin aus Limbach und fahr auch son Fahrrad wo man mit da rauf fahren kann, natürlich auch wieder runter.
Wir sind auch ne kleinere Gruppe, manchmal viel manchmal wenig und sind auch ständig auf der Suche nach den schönen kleinen Weglein den Berglein hoch und wieder ( natürlich viel lieber ) runter. Da wir das jetzt auch mit GPS machen wollen, weil wir uns immer so verirren, bin ich über die .gpx suche auch noch auf dieses Forum getoßen.
Habt ihr ne Homepage wo ihr die Tracks frei zugänglich macht oder so ?.
Wir würden natürlich auch gerne mal bei euch mitfahren, sind auch manchmal im Wesernachttal, Schlangenweg usw. unterwegs, und unsere Fahrräder hüpfen gerne über diese Wege mit Wurzelchen und Bäumchen,

Also Quatsch bei Seite, wäre nett wenn jeman mal nen Senf dazu abgeben könnte,

Bis dahin 
Heiko Bergab


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. Juli 2008)

Hi Heiko bergab

Erst einmal herzlich Willkomen in unserem Thread.
Wir haben keine eigene Homepage wie die Steigerwaldbiker sondern sind nur hier vertreten.
Wer bei uns mitfahren will, der muß immer hier schauen wo wir uns Donnerstag treffen um dann unsere Runden zu drehen. Diesen Donnerstag geht es nach Sulzdorf um von dort über den Ellertshäuser See Richtung Üchtelhausen zu fahren. Dort sind noch ein paar gute Trails vorhanden.

Ich war heute wieder mal am Zabelstein und anschließend bin ich noch den Schlangentrail rauf gefahren.
Mein Tourdaten für heute
Dauer ca. 3,5 H
Länge ca. 60 km
HM ca. 950 hm

Der Track dieses mal wieder als GPX-File  

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Heiko bergab (16. Juli 2008)

Servus Erwin,
na prima, hat ja doch jemand geantwortet.
wann und wo ist Treffpunkt am Do, würden vielleicht mal mitfahren wenn es nicht zu anstrengnd wird, das Sander Weinfest ist ja doch noch nicht so lange her ;-)
WAs für ein GPS hast du denn, habe mir vor kuzem das Garmin edge 705 gekauft, und kämpfe mit so durch, ist nicht ganz einfach wenn man sowas noch nie gemacht hat, viele neue Begriffe und so.
Noch ne kurze Frage, ist es irgendwie möglich in diesem Forum eine Email zu bekommen wenn jemand auf meien Komentar geantwortet hat oder muß ich jedes mal da rein schauen ?

Vieln Dank im Voraus

Grüßli
Heiko Berab


----------



## Danyel (16. Juli 2008)

Wenn hier jemand im Thread geantwortet hast, solltest du eine Mail bekommen, da du dann automatisch den Thread aboniert hast!

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. Juli 2008)

Heiko bergab schrieb:


> Servus Erwin,
> na prima, hat ja doch jemand geantwortet.
> wann und wo ist Treffpunkt am Do, würden vielleicht mal mitfahren wenn es nicht zu anstrengnd wird, das Sander Weinfest ist ja doch noch nicht so lange her ;-)



Normalerweise treffen wir uns in Haßfurt an der Grundschule Nassachtal. Aber um neue Trails zu erkunden bzw. möglichst wenig auf der Straße fahren zu müssen gibt es schon mal andere Treffpunkte, dieses mal ist es 97488 Sulzdorf (in der Nähe von Ralle )



Heiko bergab schrieb:


> WAs für ein GPS hast du denn, habe mir vor kuzem das Garmin edge 705 gekauft, und kämpfe mit so durch, ist nicht ganz einfach wenn man sowas noch nie gemacht hat, viele neue Begriffe und so.


Ich habe einen Garmin Colorado.



Heiko bergab schrieb:


> Noch ne kurze Frage, ist es irgendwie möglich in diesem Forum eine Email zu bekommen wenn jemand auf meien Komentar geantwortet hat oder muß ich jedes mal da rein schauen ?
> 
> Vieln Dank im Voraus
> 
> ...



Ja das geht, Du mußt nur das Thema abonieren.
so mache ich das auch 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (16. Juli 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Ja das geht, Du mußt nur das Thema abonieren.
> so mache ich das auch
> 
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin




Hi Erwin,

siehste mal, da hab ich doch schon wieder was gelernt....


Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. Juli 2008)

Hi Holger,
immer doch .
Was machen wir wenn es morgen regnet? Ich muß kurzfristig nach HZA zu einer Schulung und anschließenden Besprechung. Ich hoffe, dass ich rechtzeitig zurück bin.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin
PS: bin am überlegen, ob ich mein Rad und Kleidung schon mitnehmen.


----------



## zanderschnapper (16. Juli 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Holger,
> immer doch .
> Was machen wir wenn es morgen regnet? Ich muß kurzfristig nach HZA zu einer Schulung und anschließenden Besprechung. Ich hoffe, dass ich rechtzeitig zurück bin.
> 
> ...





Hi Erwin,

wie ich schon geschrieben habe - mich würde es nicht stören wenn es regnet.

Es sei denn "wolkenbruchartig" 

Von den anderen hat sich auch noch keiner dazu geäussert.

Ich würde schon gerne eine Runde fahren 

Wir können ja morgen noch mal kurz am Nachmittag telefonieren, wenn Du weißt wie es bei dir ausschaut.


Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. Juli 2008)

Hi Holger,
mir macht Regen auch nichts aus , aber mal abwarten was die anderen so schreiben und wie ich aus Mittelfranken fort komme.

Ich habe diese Woche schon 2 Touren gemacht , Heute ist Pause/Regeneration angesagt um dann morgen wieder mit Euch zu fahren.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (16. Juli 2008)

Servus Leute - ja - mich gibts auch noch 

Regen is pfui - aber nur schön-Wetter-Fahrer sind ja auch langweilig.
Muss morgen halt bloss dran denken, mir ne entsprechende Hose 
zurechtzulegen.
Aber wie schon gesagt - wenns zu arg schifft, dann lassen wir´s halt bleiben...

@steevens
wäre mir recht, wenn du die Runde führst - wie schon gesagt - bin mir nicht zu 100% sicher ob ich alles wieder finden würde...ne andere Tour um SW rum z. B. geführt von GEORGEDD können wir ja auch noch demnächst fahren - die Saison hat ja noch n paar Tage!

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## GEORGEDD (16. Juli 2008)

Bin mal gespannt auf den GPS-Track - den kann ich mir ja dann reinziehen und seh was ihr schon gefahren seit und demnach die Strecke wählen (man muss ja nicht alles doppelt fahren wenn es woanders auch noch was Neues zu entdecken gibt)

Gruß GB

Wenns noch Fragen gibt (in Sachen SW und Umgebung) bin ich gern behilflich. Die Waldarbeiter/Förster und die "Große-Hügel-in-den-Trail-stell-Jungs) haben jeder auf ihre Art die schönen Trails in letzter Zeit ziemlich kaputt gemacht.


----------



## brndch (16. Juli 2008)

Hallöle,
Also wegen mir kanns auch weng regnen ich wär trotzdem am Start!
So lange es net gießt wie aus Eimern! hehe
Kommt halt auch weng auf die Routenführung drauf an! Mehr durch den Wald ( etwas geschützt) oder auf freier Wildbahn! 
Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit für morgen liegt leider bei 80 %. Ich würd sagen wir warten mal den Tag morgen ab!
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. Juli 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> @Holger und alle anderen
> 
> Donnerstag:
> 
> ...


Hi @all
habe mich heute in der Mittagspause mal mit Stefan S. unterhalten, er meint, dass die Strecke ungefähr 45-50 km lang ist. Mir solls recht sein 
Wegen mir können wir auch bei Regen fahren, aber warten wir mal ab wie es wird, ich bin allerdings morgen in Mittelfranken kann deswegen nichts über die lokalen Wetteraussichten sagen.



			
				GEORGEDD schrieb:
			
		

> Wenns noch Fragen gibt (in Sachen SW und Umgebung) bin ich gern behilflich. Die Waldarbeiter/Förster und die "Große-Hügel-in-den-Trail-stell-Jungs) haben jeder auf ihre Art die schönen Trails in letzter Zeit ziemlich kaputt gemacht.


Ich war letzte Woche von Mainberg Richtung Üchtelhausen im Wald unterwegs, ein paar Trails sind noch befahrbar und auch ein paar Sprünge (was ich nicht brauche ), aber das meiste ist jetzt verbaut oder zugemacht.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Steevens91 (16. Juli 2008)

Hey,

ich habe morgen nachmittag warscheinlich keine zeit.
Ich muss abends daheim helfen. 
Vlt. wärs sinnvoll wenn georgedd die tour führt und ich des nen andres mal in den sommerferien übernehme 

ich wünsch euch ma viel spaß, die trails sin echt suuper 

Gruß Stefan

Achja: Sprünge gibts in der Gegend immernoch genug, einen schönen trail kenn ich da sin die alle ziemlich super und bei Kaltenstein ham diejenigen dies wollen ja auch noch die Möglichkeit.


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. Juli 2008)

Hi 
für unsere Tracksammler hier noch meine Montagstour und die Abschlußtour mit Noel .
Waren ein paar schöne Trails am Zabelstein dabei.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (16. Juli 2008)

PLANÄNDERUNG  PLANÄNDERUNG  PLANÄNDERUNG  PLANÄNDERUNG 

Wir fahren morgen (wie gesagt wetterabhängig) die alternative Schwedenschanzenrunde mit Abstecher Rennweg Richtung Gossmannsdorf. Da hat der Sven was schönes augetüftelt. Das Andere können wir wie gesagt ja immer noch bei Gelegenheit fahren. Rennt ja nicht weg.

Ich ändere es gleich mal im LM-Biken ab und schreib als Treffpunkt "Schwedenschanzenparkplatz und wie gehabt 18.30 Uhr rein".

Lasst mal euere Meinung dazu los 

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. Juli 2008)

Hi Ralf

ist mir auch recht, bin dabei. Werde mein Bike schon nach Mittelfranken nehmen und dann direkt zur Schwendeschanze fahren.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (16. Juli 2008)

Unser Erwin - ein Mann - ein Wort


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. Juli 2008)

Aber natürlich
und was machen wir jetzt mit den 10l   die bei  im Kühlschrank stehen 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (16. Juli 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Ralf
> 
> ist mir auch recht, bin dabei.
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin




Hi Ralf,

ich bin natürlich auch dabei 

Manni sehr wahrscheinlich auch - er macht es allerdings wetterabhängig 

Freu mich auf morgen - ob es regnet oder schneit - bis Eichelsdorf ist es nicht mehr weit !

Geil, gell 


GuteNachtGrüße
Holger


----------



## nosaint77 (16. Juli 2008)

Tach, bin neu hier in der Gegend. Wohne seit Anfang des Jahres in Bamberg und arbeite in Hassfurt/Augsfeld. Wenn es erlaubt ist, würde ich mal mit euch fahren (bin halt der nicht gerade der schnellste und fahre S3 bis S5-Trails nur mit lautem meckern). Nur morgen ists mir zu kurzfristig... hab heute zum 1.Mal hier reingeschaut.

Gruß, Florian


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. Juli 2008)

Hi Florian,
herzlich WIllkomme in unserer Runde.
Na der schnellste bin ich auch nicht mehr aber dafür meist der Älteste 
S3 und S5 bin ich noch nie gefahren mir reichen S1 - S2 
Wir fahren immer Donnerstags, aber wenn Du zum Bespiel Sonntags Zeit hast dann schau doch mal bei den Steigerwaldbikern aus Sand vorbei.

Deine Singletrailskala (siehe Signatur) gefällt mir 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (17. Juli 2008)

Schönen Guten Morgen @all  

Gute Nachrichten: das Regenrisiko für heute in der Hofheimer Region steht bei nur noch 29% - prima 

Ich glaub wir brauchen doch keine Regenklamotten


----------



## zanderschnapper (17. Juli 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Schönen Guten Morgen @all
> 
> Gute Nachrichten: das Regenrisiko für heute in der Hofheimer Region steht bei nur noch 29% - prima
> 
> Ich glaub wir brauchen doch keine Regenklamotten





......schaaaaade.......!!!!  


Gruß Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (17. Juli 2008)

@Holgerson
wieviel bekommst du jetzt für die Riegel?? Also nicht wieviele "dankeschöns" sondern wieviele Euronen?!


----------



## zanderschnapper (17. Juli 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> @Holgerson
> wieviel bekommst du jetzt für die Riegel?? Also nicht wieviele "dankeschöns" sondern wieviele Euronen?!




Hi Ralf,

Du hast Post (PN) 


Gruß Holger


----------



## GEORGEDD (17. Juli 2008)

Manoman - jetzt doch Schwedenschanze?!

Na da muss ich doch dabei sein. Kann mir jemand nochmal den Treffpunkt auf einer Karte einmalen. Hab im Internet auch irgendwas über oberen und unteren Parkplatz gelesen.
Eine genaue Wegbeschreibung könnte es evtl. auch tun (ich komm aus Richtung Schweinfurt).

Gruß GB


----------



## skateson (17. Juli 2008)

@ GEORGEDD

Im anhang ist ein bild mit dem Treffpunkt Parkplatz. Gelber Punkt.

Du findest den Parkplatz wenn du in Hofheim nach Eichelsdorf fährst- durch Eichelsdorf fahren immer der Strasse nach nicht abbiegen. Nach den ortsausgang von eichelsdorf fängt der Wald an dann kommtin so 200m schon der Parkplatz auf der linken Seite.

Wir Treffen und am unteren Parkplatz und fahren dann mit den Bikes zur Schanze hoch.( Steile Rampe) 

Hoffe du kommst mit der Beschreibung zurecht.

wenn nicht melde dich halt nochmal.

Gruß Sven


----------



## zanderschnapper (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo Stefan,

bist Du heute Abend auch wieder dabei????




Gruß Holger


----------



## skateson (17. Juli 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> bist Du heute Abend auch wieder dabei????
> 
> ...




Hallo Holger 
wenn du mich gemeint hast.

Ja bin heute wieder mal dabei.

Nur nicht mit meinen Ghost sonder mit meinen Cube Acid.

Der Freilauf bzw Nabe dauert noch ein wenig.

Bis heute abend.

Freue mich schon.

Lauter neue Leute.

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (17. Juli 2008)

Hi Sven,

dich hab ich zwar nicht gemeint - freu mich aber trotzdem das Du heute Abend wieder einmal mit dabei bist 


Ich hab den Stefan S. gemeint 



Gruß Holger


----------



## skateson (17. Juli 2008)

> Ich hab den Stefan S. gemeint



Hat der Stefan sich eigentlich auch schon angemeldet oder ist er noch heimlicher Leser?


----------



## zanderschnapper (17. Juli 2008)

skateson schrieb:


> Hat der Stefan sich eigentlich auch schon angemeldet oder ist er noch heimlicher Leser?





.....der Stefan ist der unheimliche "Heimlichmitleser" .....

.....gelle Stefan?


----------



## The_Ralle (17. Juli 2008)

Ähhhmm Vorschlag vom Ralle - mal soooooo ganz nebenbei:

danach könnten wir heut wieder mal nen Abstecher  ins Fair nach Hofheim machen. War des letzte Mal doch schön angenehm 

Aber erst mal nen Hyper-Riegel ala Holgerson austesten


----------



## zanderschnapper (17. Juli 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Aber erst mal nen Hyper-Riegel ala Holgerson austesten




Servus Ralle,

wenn Du die Riegel von mir ausprobierst, dann fliegst Du förmlich die Berge hoch - nur echtes Doping ist besser 

Für den Absacker nach der Tour bin ich auch zu haben 

Was macht denn zur Zeit das Wetter?

In Schweinfurt hat es gerade wieder mal geregnet 


See you later
Holger


----------



## Lumpi136 (17. Juli 2008)

Servus wo wird denn jetzt eigentlich gefahren ...unser heimlicher leser stefan hat mir gesagt das wir jetzt doch am zabelstein fahren...wo denn jetzt?  

mfg markus ( war am sa beim fahrtraining dabei )


----------



## Gandalf01 (17. Juli 2008)

Hi Marcus

nach meinen Informationen wird jetzt an der Schwendenschanze gefahren.

@ALL
Wie ist denn das Wetter in HOH oder SW, ich bin noch in Mittelfranken und da regnet es schon den ganzen Tag!


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## skateson (17. Juli 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Marcus
> 
> nach meinen Informationen wird jetzt an der Schwendenschanze gefahren.
> 
> ...



Hallo Erwin

Bei uns hat es bis jetzt nicht geregnet.

@ Markus

Wie fahren an der Schwedenschanze.


----------



## The_Ralle (17. Juli 2008)

Aus der Gedichts-Ecke 

In Hofheim sind die Strassen trocken - 
dass lässt den Ralle schön frohlocken -
die Pisten sind bestimmt human -
da könne mir gut fahrn -
nur noch ein paar kurze Stunden -
dann drehn wir wieder unsere Rundn...

usw...


----------



## Lumpi136 (17. Juli 2008)

na gut dann sind wir dann am start  so wie´s ausschaut zu dritt ....

PS netter reim ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GEORGEDD (17. Juli 2008)

...drum sitzt ich hier auf einer Backe,
in mir schreit es schon Attacke,
will das Büro nimmer sehen,
ICH WILL ENDLICH BIKEN GEHEN!!!!

GB


----------



## nosaint77 (17. Juli 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Na der schnellste bin ich auch nicht mehr aber dafür meist der Älteste



Schlechter als ich hört wohl keiner von euch. Das behaupte ich schlicht mal, weil i ohne Hörgeräte praktisch taub bin... was manchmal gar nicht so schlecht ist 



Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Wir fahren immer Donnerstags, aber wenn Du zum Bespiel Sonntags Zeit hast dann schau doch mal bei den Steigerwaldbikern aus Sand vorbei.



Das trifft sich gut. Ich trainiere in der Regel Di/Do und einmal am WE. 



Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Deine Singletrailskala (siehe Signatur) gefällt mir



Gandalf sieht alles 

Gruß, Florian


----------



## Gandalf01 (17. Juli 2008)

Hi Jungs,

so wieder zuhause geduscht und erholt ich muß sagen die Tour war SPITZE  
ein großes Lob an Sven 

Wir waren heute 12 Biker unterwegs in den Haßbergen rund um die Schwendeschanze  
wie versprochen hier erst einmal die Bilder:







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

und hier die Daten:

Länger ca. 25,1 km
Dauer: ca. 1:45 (reine Fahrtzeit) 2:16 inclusive Pause (warten auf mich) 
HM: ca. 800 hm (gerechnet mit SRTM Höhendaten)


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (18. Juli 2008)

Moin moin!
Ich kann mich Erwins Meinung nur anschließen. Spitzenmäßige Tour Sven 

@Erwin (kleine Anmerkung am Rande) 
in deiner Streckenbeschreibung ist der "Zabelstein" fehl am Platz - Schwedenschanze und Rennweg wäre die bessere Wortwahl 

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Gandalf01 (18. Juli 2008)

@Hi Ralf

hab's geändert, war doch etwas spät gestern und scheinbar fahre ich in letzter Zeit zu oft zum Zabelstein 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## skateson (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo

Ich fand es auch gestern wieder mal sehr gut.

Nette Truppe und viele neue super Leute kennengelernt.

Bin schon bereit für`s nächste mal fahren.

Bis dann.

Sven


----------



## zanderschnapper (18. Juli 2008)

skateson schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich fand es auch gestern wieder mal sehr gut.
> 
> Nette Truppe und viele neue super Leute kennengelernt.




.....genau meine Meinung, war wieder suuuuuuuuuupi !! 


Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute
so meine Samstagstour beendet. 
Eigentlich wollte ich ja in die Rhön fahren aber das Wetter war nicht so das Wahre, deswegen ein bischen Burnig Hill und etwas Schweinfurter Wald. 


Hier die Daten
Lange: ca. 47 km
Dauer: ca. 3:23
HM: 1013 hm !!

Für alle Sammler und Jäger auch noch der Track

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Steevens91 (19. Juli 2008)

Hey, apropos burning-hill:

wer fährtn da jezt alles mit?
ich hab mir überlegt auch mitzufahren, allerdings bin ich weng irritiert da auf der homepage unter Teilnehmer nur 8 Leute sin.

Wer's n da alles dabei?

gruß,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (19. Juli 2008)

Hi Stefan,

ich nicht, ist mir zu nahe an meinem AlpenCross. Die Strecke war heute recht naß und teilweise etwas glitschig  aber ansonsten sehr gut befahrebar.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Steevens91 (19. Juli 2008)

Gutgut..

naja, vlt. sieht man ja das eine oder andre bekannte gesicht


----------



## GEORGEDD (19. Juli 2008)

Ich würd sehr gern mitfahren - bin aber an dem Wochenende schon auf dem Weg in den Urlaub. Die Strecke ist teilweise recht winklig und eng aber gut zu fahren!

Gruß GB


----------



## Danyel (19. Juli 2008)

Wo findet dieses Rennen statt.

hätte evtl. Interesse!

Gruß


----------



## GEORGEDD (19. Juli 2008)

Rund um Hausen (bei Schweinfurt)

Alles zu finden unter http://www.burning-bike.de/

Gruß GB


----------



## Danyel (19. Juli 2008)

Arrrgh.

Schade, dass es am 26.7 ist. Am 25. feiert ein Kollege Geburtstag + wir haben Semesterabschluss 

Schweinfurt wäre ja perfekt für mich, komme aus Gerolzhofen.

naja mal sehen... bin jetzt erstmal auf dem Weinfest.

Bis dann - Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skateson (20. Juli 2008)

Hallo Erwin 


Der Ralle und ich waren gestern auch mal unterwegs.

Wir hatten Glück mit dem Wetter, es hat nicht geregnet.

So hier ist für dich der Track , war eine super Tour.



> Für alle Sammler und Jäger auch noch der Track



Daten:

40Km und ca. 860HM

Gruß Sven


----------



## brndch (20. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute,

War am Freitag mal mit Danyel aus geo unterwegs. Ne nette Tour durch den Steigerwald.
Daten:
75km und ca.1100 Höhenmeter


----------



## Gandalf01 (20. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute,

die Sammlung wächst, und man entdeckt immer wieder neue Wege 

Ich fange heute schon mal an 
*Und wo fahren wir am Donnerstag??* 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo an alle,


mal hier was ganz Allgemeines und nur so in den Raum gestellt.

Hat jemand Interesse an einer wasserdichten Satteltasche?

Ich habe ein sehr wenig benutzes *"ORTLIEB SADDLE BAG"* in der Größe L
Ist absolut TOP in Schuß  und natürlich einiges günstiger abzugeben als die UVP. 


Genaue Beschreibung und Ausführung siehe hier:

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/...5352&GTID=f780318d8b5edb2f178796594de10b66a37


Bei Interesse bitte melden 
Ich kann das gute Stück auch gerne beim nächsten gemeinsamen Biken mal mitbringen.



Schöne Woche an alle
Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (22. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute,
was ist den los, schlägt das Wetter aufs Gemüt keine Antworten was wir am Donnerstag machen wollen. 
Sonst wussten wir am Dienstag schon was Donnerstag abgeht, also auf Jungs ich brauche noch ein paar KM für meinen AlpenCross 

Was ist denn mit dem Tourenvorschlag 


			
				The_Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen Donnerstag:
> Wir haben es am Samstag nachm Kurs schonmal angesprochen - am kommenden Donnerstag würden wir mal ab 97488 Sulzdorf starten.
> Tour übern Ellertshäuser See nach Hoppachshof und dann die Trails um Zell, Üchtelhausen, Schweinfurt abfahren.
> Sagt mal Bescheid was ihr davon haltet!


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4939310&postcount=400

Ich habe mich gestern auch nicht aufraffen können und bin nicht gefahren, aber heute werde ich wohl wieder eine Runde drehen und wenn es auf der Straße ist.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## GEORGEDD (22. Juli 2008)

Also ich würde den Vorschlag Wässernachtal in die Runde werfen (wenn sich ein Führer dafür findet)

Gruß GB


----------



## The_Ralle (22. Juli 2008)

Okay können wir machen. Fahren wir wieder mal die klassische Wässernachtalrunde mit Wülflingen, Sailershausen und evtl. nen Abstecher Richtung Hausen... Als Führer sind da der Holger und Erwin die richtigen Männer


----------



## SpeedFox (22. Juli 2008)

Moin Jungs ist wieder am Donnerstag bikertreff in HAS?


----------



## SpeedFox (22. Juli 2008)

Sehrs the Ralle bin jetzt a dabei!!!! Greetzy vom Fränky


----------



## Gandalf01 (22. Juli 2008)

SpeedFox schrieb:


> Sehrs the Ralle bin jetzt a dabei!!!! Greetzy vom Fränky



Hi Frank,

dann herzlich Willkommen im Forum 

Na klar wird am Donnerstag gefahren, wir wissen nur noch nicht wo.

Momentane Tendenz Wässernachtal.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedFox (22. Juli 2008)

Moin jungs ich bins der Fränky der Foxtrikoman, also donnerstag wär i a wieder dabei in HAS an der Grundschule wie viel leut sind den bis jetzt dabei?
Greetzy Fränky


----------



## GEORGEDD (22. Juli 2008)

Da bin ich ja diese Woche mit der Entscheidung welches Rad ich nehme total überfordert.

Hardtail: Pro - komplett neuen Antriebsstrang ausprobieren
Fully: Pro - das hab ich so selten in SW da wollt ich ihm ja auch mal die Gegend zeigen 

PS: Verkaufe total ausgelutschte XT-Kurbel mit knackenden Innenlager, einer Kette die bisher etwa 100% an Länge zugenommen hat und einem Ritzel bei dem man kaum noch die Zähne vom "Zahnloch" unterscheiden kann. PRAKTISCH ALLES WIE NEU und kaum 10m in der geheizten Garage hin- und hergeschoben 

VHB 100


----------



## Gandalf01 (22. Juli 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Okay können wir machen. Fahren wir wieder mal die klassische Wässernachtalrunde mit Wülflingen, Sailershausen und evtl. nen Abstecher Richtung Hausen... Als Führer sind da der Holger und Erwin die richtigen Männer



Hi Leute

wenn sonst keine Vorschläge kommen, dann ab ins Wässernachtal. Ich bin es heute abgefahrena, alle Trails waren ganz gut zu fahren (2 Trails bei Buch, Sailershausen und Wurzeltrail). 
Wenn Holger die Führung bis zu den Bucher Trails übernimmt würde ich unterweg zu euch stossen (Treffpunkt1 oder Treffpunkt2), da ich direkt von Ottendorf nach Buch fahren würde. Anschließend würde ich dann alle Trails mit Euch abfahren.

Also wer ist alles mit dabei?

Als Anhang habe ich den heutigen Track mit den 2 Treffpunkte beigefügt.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## GEORGEDD (23. Juli 2008)

Ich wär dabei - kann mir noch jemand den Treffpunkt für die Autofahrerfraktion zeigen / beschreiben?

Gruß Georg


----------



## brndch (23. Juli 2008)

Hallöle,
Ich wär am Donnerstag auch wieder dabei!

@Erwin: Ich würd mich dann aber lieber mit dir gleich an Treffpunkt1 oder Treffpunkt2 treffen falls das möhlich wäre!
Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (23. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich muss euch für Donnerstag leider abgsagen - kann diesmal nicht 

P.S. hat denn keiner Interesse an dem Ortlieb SADDLE-Bag ?
Siehe hierzu Post 471 von mir.


Grüße Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (23. Juli 2008)

Hi 
Da Holger nicht kann werden wird den Treffpunkt verschieben.

Falls keiner eine andere Tour vorschlägt
Neuer Treffpunkt

Ottendorf am Sportplatz um 18:15 sodass wir pünktlich um 18:30 weg fahren können.
Von hier aus fahren wir über Wagenhausen in Richtung Buch; anschließend die beiden Trails und dann rein in Wässernachtal Richtung Sailershausen.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (23. Juli 2008)

@All
ich habe einen Termin in Last Minute Bike eingetragen, also meldet euch dort an oder schreib kurz ins Forum, damit ich weiß wer mitgeht .

Ottendorf sollte eigentlich jeder leicht finden liegt direkt an der B26. Den Sportplatz erreicht man wie folgt. In Ottendorf den Berg rechts hoch! und dann unterhalb der Gaststätte "Zur Linde" die Straße "Wagenhausener Weg" rechts hinter fahren nach ca. 100m ist man am Sportplatz, dort kann man auch parken. Und außerdem warte ich dort auf Euch 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## nosaint77 (23. Juli 2008)

Google spuckt 729 Ergebnisse zu "Last Minute Bike" aus. Bitte mal Link hier posten, danke.

Gruß, Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GEORGEDD (23. Juli 2008)

Ist zwar jetzt ganz schön "Off topic" aber hat jemand noch zufällig ne Starrgabel mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme zuhause rumliegen die er nicht mehr braucht?

Gruß GB


----------



## Gandalf01 (23. Juli 2008)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Google spuckt 729 Ergebnisse zu "Last Minute Bike" aus. Bitte mal Link hier posten, danke.
> 
> Gruß, Florian


Hi 
schau doch mal rechts oben, ist ein Bestandteil von mtb-new 
aber hier trotzdem der Link
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6847
Dort steht auch meine Handy Nr.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## 19chris84 (23. Juli 2008)

hi

also ich wär morgen auch dabei. hab zwar weng probleme mit meiner federgabel aber ich denk sie wirds überleben  
also treffpunkt ist dann sportplatz ottendorf um 18.15 oder?

mfg chris


----------



## Gandalf01 (23. Juli 2008)

Ja Treffpunkt
in Ottendorf nicht Ottenhausen!!
Ottendorf liegt am Main und ist über die B26 zu erreichen

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## 19chris84 (23. Juli 2008)

joa weiß scho. komm von schonungen dann forst, gädheim, ottendorf


----------



## skateson (24. Juli 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> @All
> ich habe einen Termin in Last Minute Bike eingetragen, also meldet euch dort an oder schreib kurz ins Forum, damit ich weiß wer mitgeht .
> 
> Ottendorf sollte eigentlich jeder leicht finden liegt direkt an der B26. Den Sportplatz erreicht man wie folgt. In Ottendorf den Berg rechts hoch! und dann unterhalb der Gaststätte "Zur Linde" die Straße "Wagenhausener Weg" rechts hinter fahren nach ca. 100m ist man am Sportplatz, dort kann man auch parken. Und außerdem warte ich dort auf Euch
> ...




Hallo Erwin

Ich bin heute Abend leider nicht dabei, muss arbeiten.

Aber nächste woche bin ich da.

Euch viel Spaß.


Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (24. Juli 2008)

@Erwin

ich bin heut Abend dabei - falls kurzfristig doch was dazwischen kommt geb ich via Handy Bescheid 

Bis dann
Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Gandalf01 (24. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute
so die Tour ist rum. 7 Mann waren wir heute, mir hats viel Spaß gemacht euch mal meine Feierabendrunde zu zeigen.
Hier die Daten
Dauer: ca. 1:50h
Länge: 30,6 km
HMs: ca. 580hm

Gefahren sind wir heute die beiden Trails unterhalb von Buch, Teile des Würzeltrails und den Trail von Sailershausen.

Hier noch 2 Bilder (leider nicht so scharf) von einer kurzen Pause im Wässernachtal.







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

und für alle Tracksammler an Anhang die Tour von heute.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Danyel (26. Juli 2008)

Servus Jungs,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob wer morgen Lust hat ne längere Tour zu machen. Könnten uns ja beim Zabelstein am Parkplatz treffen. Also wer Lust und Zeit hat, einfach mal hier posten. Brauch noch paar Trainingskilometer für den Wombach-Marathon 

Gruß

//edit

Also, ich hab jetzt mal was mit dem Christian ("brndch") ausgemacht. Wir treffen uns morgen um 14Uhr in Gerolzhofen unten am "ehemaligen" Festplatz, dort wo jetzt auch ein Parkplatz für Wohnmobile ist. Wenn einer Lust hat, würden wir uns freuen wenn er mit kommt!

Also bis dann


----------



## Gandalf01 (26. Juli 2008)

Hi Danyel

ware heute schon auf dem Kreuzberg, das reicht fürs Wochenende

Waren insgesamt 90 km und 1650 hm, bis Donnerstag ist Regeneration angesagt, denn am Samstag gehts in die Alpen


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Danyel (26. Juli 2008)

OK. Alles klar.

ordentliche Tour!

wünsch Dir schonmal viel Spaß in den Alpen. Wird bestimmt geil, ein Kumpel von mir ist erst wieder von seiner Transalp Tour gekommen und hat gemeint, es war wahnsinn. Nur das Wetter hat leider nicht so mitgespielt!

Also hau rein 

Gruß


----------



## Cyclomaster (27. Juli 2008)

So wollte mal kurz hallo sagen.

Vielleicht bin ich bei der nächsten Runde mit dabei.

Ich muss diese Woche etwas Trainieren hab mich für ein Rennen angemeldet


----------



## Gandalf01 (27. Juli 2008)

Hi Cyclomaster

Herzlich Willkommen in unserem Thread.
Wo und wann am Donnerstag gefahren wird erfährst auf jeden Fall immer hier.
Ab nächster Woche sind allerdings schon ein paar von userer Runde schon im Urlaub, aber eine Runde sollte immer gehen.



			
				Cyclomaster schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss diese Woche etwas Trainieren hab mich für ein Rennen angemeldet


Ich schätze mal Keilerbike oder?


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Cyclomaster (27. Juli 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Cyclomaster
> 
> Herzlich Willkommen in unserem Thread.
> Wo und wann am Donnerstag gefahren wird erfährst auf jeden Fall immer hier.
> ...



Keiler Bikemarathon ist schon schön, bin ich auch schon einige male gefahren!

Aber ich fahr am Samstag hier http://www.schlaflosimsattel.de/

Grüße


----------



## Danyel (27. Juli 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal Keilerbike oder?
> 
> 
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin





Den fahre ich am 3.August. Mal schauen, was so geht 

So wie ich das sehe, ist dann heute ab 14Uhr in Geo keiner mit von der Partie?


----------



## The_Ralle (27. Juli 2008)

@danyel
du fährst in Wombach mit?! Welche Strecke?
ich hab mich nämlich auch angemeldet - allerdings nur für die 30 km - reicht als Einsteiger-Rennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danyel (27. Juli 2008)

Ich fahr die mittlere Strecke mit 58km. Ein Kollege der noch mitfährt (vom Krautheimer MTB-Team) macht die große 103km Tour. Aber die wäre mir viel zu hart


----------



## skateson (27. Juli 2008)

@ All

Wo fahren wir am Donnerstag.

Macht mal Vorschläge.

Wir könnten ja in Haßfurt fahren.

Was meint ihr.

Ich kann am do mitfahren, freue mich schon.

Gruß Sven


----------



## The_Ralle (27. Juli 2008)

@all
ich seil mich für die kommende Woche erst mal nach Barcelona ab  und mach bißchen chilligen Urlaub 

@Erwin
viel Glück und viel Spaß beim Alpencross - pass auf Dich auf, na!!

@Danyel
hau rein beim Keiler-Bike Marathon  - viel Glück

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Gandalf01 (27. Juli 2008)

Hi Ralf

Besten Dank werde mich Bemühen und an euch denken

@All 
ich bin am Donnerstag dabei, wollte aber keine so große Tour machen, wie schon gesagt am Samstag gehts auf Reisen.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## skateson (28. Juli 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> @All
> ich bin am Donnerstag dabei, wollte aber keine so große Tour machen, wie schon gesagt am Samstag gehts auf Reisen.
> 
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin



Hallo Erwin

Tour ist mir egal hauptsache wir fahren ein wenig.

Hast du eine Tour im Sinn die wir fahren könnten?

Gruß Sven


----------



## Gandalf01 (28. Juli 2008)

Hi Sven,

wenn sich keiner mehr meldet, dann entweder Schwendenschanze oder Wässernachtal.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## 19chris84 (28. Juli 2008)

hi @ll: so bin heut weng im schweinfurter wäldle unterwegs gewesen. lässt sich super fahren.
am donnerstag bin ich auf alle fälle auch dabei... wo is mir eigentlich egal.

bis donnerstag dann

Chris


----------



## Danyel (28. Juli 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> @Danyel
> hau rein beim Keiler-Bike Marathon  - viel Glück
> 
> Gruß
> Ralle



Danke dir. Wünsch ich dir ebenfalls.

@all

am Donnerstag bin ich wahrscheinlich auch mit dabei wenn nix mehr dazwischen kommt!


----------



## Gandalf01 (29. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute,

was ist mit Donnerstag, bis jetzt sind wir nur zu Viert
skateson, 19chris84, Danyel und ich.

Also Jungs wer hat noch Zeit und vor allem wo wollen wir fahren.
Ein paar sind ja schon im Urlaub (Ralf, Markus, Stefan,..)   

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skateson (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo Erwin


Ich bin fürs Wässernachtal.

Ist der Holger eigentlich auch schon im Urlaub?

Wenn wir nicht mehr wie vier werden ist es halt ne kleine Runde.

Gruß Sven


----------



## SpeedFox (29. Juli 2008)

Ja guten moin Jungs und Mädels...........ja des hört sich ja mal nett schlecht a des mit der Donnerstags-Tretesel-aktion 

Ja kurzer zwischen stand?! Wer hat sich den schon als potenzieller Biker angemeldet?

Oh ja wie unanständig von mir....hab glatt vergessen mich vorzustellen....bin ja neu hier im Laden 

Ich bin der kleine Rotschopf der gern mal mit seinen Cube AMS Pro 100 an die Schotterweg Speedgrenzen geht  
man nennt mich Fränky alias Speedy

Greetzy


----------



## skateson (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo Frank


Willkommen im Forum 



SpeedFox schrieb:


> Ja kurzer zwischen stand?! Wer hat sich den schon als potenzieller Biker angemeldet?



Liest du hier:



> Hi Leute,
> 
> was ist mit Donnerstag, bis jetzt sind wir nur zu Viert
> skateson, 19chris84, Danyel und ich.
> ...







Gruß Sven


----------



## nosaint77 (29. Juli 2008)

Ich kann vorraussichtlich erst ab September mal mit Euch biken. 

Viel Spaß und bis bald,

Florian


----------



## zanderschnapper (30. Juli 2008)

Hi und guten Morgen,


ich habe gestern mit Manni gesprochen - wir sind auch mit dabei 

Wir wären ebenfalls für das Wässernachtal oder Schwedenschanze.

Falls Sven ja noch ne schöne Tour an und um die Schwedenschanze kennt, könnten wir ja da auch wieder fahren 

Schreibt halt mal was Ihr dazu meint.


Falls Wässernachtal, wäre der Treffpunkt wieder die Schule bei mir um die Ecke, oder?


Grüße 
Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute

wenn ich das jetzt richtig sehe sind wir zu 7.
skateson, 19chris84, Danyel, SpeedFox, Holger, Manni und ich.

So und nun zur wichtigsten Frage:

Wässernachtal mit Start in Haßfurt  oder
Schwendeschanze


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (30. Juli 2008)

Hi @all,

nachdem bisher kein Vorschlag eingegangen ist bin ich jetzt mal so frei und lege als Tour die *"Wässernach"* fest 

Treffpunkt wie immer: 18.30 Uhr am Parkplatz *"Grundschule Nassachtal"*

Um pünktiches Erscheinen wird gebeten - wie immer mit Helm 

Der Termin steht auch nochmal im Last-Minute-Biken.

Bitte tragt Euch ein oder postet hier, damit jeder weiß wer kommt 


Beste Grüße
Holger


----------



## Danyel (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich am besten dorthin komme? Ich komme aus Gerolzhofen. Weiß noch nicht, ob ich mit dem Auto oder mit dem MTB "anreise" 

Danke


----------



## zanderschnapper (30. Juli 2008)

Danyel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich am besten dorthin komme? Ich komme aus Gerolzhofen. Weiß noch nicht, ob ich mit dem Auto oder mit dem MTB "anreise"
> 
> Danke




Hallo Daniel,

also, wenn Du mit dem MTB kommst, meinen Respekt 

Du solltest allerdings bedenken das es um 21.30 schon langsam wieder dunkel wird.

Wenn wir bis kurz nach 21.00 Uhr fahren wird es schon knapp für dich.

Nur mal so vor mich hin gedacht 
Von Gerolzhofen aus sind es bis nach Haßfurt ca. 22 km.



So, nun zum Treffpunkt:

Ich gehe mal davon aus das Du weißt wie Du nach Haßfurt kommst 
Das Schwimmbad/Eisstadion sollte dir auch ein Begriff sein, oder?

Wenn Du von der Stadtmitte aus in Richtung Schwimmbad fährst, musst Du über einen Kreisel und über eine Brücke fahren.

Gleich nach der Brücke in ca. 300m macht die Staße einen scharfen Linksbogen, die Straße nennt sich Großer Anger.

Genau in der Kurve ist unser Treffpunkt - da ist so ein kleines Unterstellhäuschen für die Fahrräder der Kinds.

Falls noch was unklar ist, ruf mich einfach mal an, 0170/33vier0341


Gruß Holger


----------



## Danyel (30. Juli 2008)

Dankeschön. Jetzt weiß ich bescheid. Hab fast 5 Jahre in Hassfurt Eishockey gespielt. Kenn mich also noch ein bisschen aus.

jo das mit der Heimfahrt ist halt echt kritisch wegen der Uhrzeit... Naja mal schauen!

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (31. Juli 2008)

So Jungs,


heute bin ich mal der erste - vor Erwin  

Schön sauber bin ich wieder geworden, nach dem Schlammbad gleich zu Anfang der Tour 

Ich bin wieder einmal sehr begeistert, was es doch für schöne Trails bei uns gibt.

Kurz um, es war wieder seeeeeeeeehr geeeeeeeeil mit Euch 

Freu mich schon auf die nächsten Touren.

So, nun noch den Freitag gut überstehen, dann ist auch schon wieder Wochenende.


@Erwin, 
gute Zeit und schöne Touren bei deinem Alpencross.

Ich werd bestimmt oft an dich denken 

Komm wieder gesund heim.



Viele Grüße @all
Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (31. Juli 2008)

So auch zuhause und geduscht 

War ein super Tour mit euch und ich konnte euch sogar noch einen neuen Trail bei Buch zeigen.

Am Samstag geht's dann nach Ehrwald und weiter über die Alpen
Genaue Route Ehrwald - Landeck - Nauders - Rabland (Meran) - Tramin - Trento - Riva, insgesamt 400 km und ca. 10000hms in 6 Tagen.

Ich freue mich auch schon richtig und ich werde mit Sicherheit öfter an euch denken.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Danyel (1. August 2008)

Hi Leute,

meld mich hier auchmal zu Wort. War echt ne schöne Runde gestern, mit coolen Trails. Hat Spaß gemacht auch mal wieder wo anders zu biken  Bin bei der nächsten Ausfahrt auch wieder dabei, wenn es zeitlich klappt.

Bis denn,

Servus


----------



## skateson (1. August 2008)

Hallo 

War echt ne geile Tour gestern. Lob an Erwin. 

Geile Trails,was will man mehr.


Bis dann.


Gruß Sven


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. August 2008)

Hi Leute,

so jetzt geht's bald los, das Auto ist beladen. Es geht schon gut los, ich wollte mein Fahrrad einladen und was sehe ich Plattfuß vorne , also gleich neuen Schlauch rein und fertig.

So jetzt werde ich mir schnell noch einen Schlauch besorgen und dann um 11:00 Uhr Richtung Ehrwald starten.
Ich wünsche euch schöne Trails und viel Spaß diese Woche.

Ich melde mich dann mal von unterwegs

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## skateson (2. August 2008)

Hallo Jungs


Ich habe demnächst vor den Rennweg von Eichelsdorf nach Dörfleins und zurück zu fahren.


Das wären so ca 90 km.


Beim Termin habe ich so an den 15.08 oder 23.08 gedacht.


Ich würde so um 8 Uhr starten.


Was haltet ihr davon?


Würde jemand von euch mitfahren, wegen dem Datum können wir ja nochmal reden.



Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (2. August 2008)

Hi Sven,

der 15. August ist doch ein Feiertag wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Müsste das mal mit meiner beseren Hälfte abklären, ansonsten wäre ich gerne dabei.

Hast Du einen Anhaltspunkt wie viele Höhenmeter da zusammen kommen.

Meld dich doch mal.


Schönes Wochenende wünscht
Holger


----------



## skateson (3. August 2008)

Hallo Holger


Ja der 15 August ist der Feiertag. Aber wir können uns ja noch absprechen wegen den Termin.




> Hast Du einen Anhaltspunkt wie viele Höhenmeter da zusammen kommen.



Es müssten so ca 1100HM sein.

Gruß Sven


----------



## SpeedFox (3. August 2008)

Ja der 15.08 hört sich doch gut für ne Radtour an!!!Bin auf jeden Fall dabei! Wird wieder ma ä heiden SPASS wer´n!!Und die Gaudi lass ich mir NATÜRLICH nett entgeh´n!!Kann es evtl. sein des wir unterwegs mal einen kleinen "ungeplanten Abstecher in die Wildnis" machen????????Eher unwarscheinlich ODER??? Es geht nämlich wegen der Außrüstung---also sprich Brustpanzer oder kein Brustpanzer ;-)Greetzy Fränky


----------



## zanderschnapper (4. August 2008)

Hi Fans,

Erwin hat sich von seinem Alpencross bei mir gemeldet und folgendes geschrieben:

Hallo Bikerkollegen, 
heute Samstag war der erste Tag der Tour mit Treffen aller Mitfahrer in Ehrwald im Sporthotel Schönruh. Insgesamt sind wir 14 Biker  inklusive der beiden Guides Thommy und Judith. Judith wird morgen mit uns Level 3 fahren, ca. 65 km und 1400 hms. Ein paar Singletrails sollen auch schon dabei sein. Der Start ist um 9:00 Uhr und es geht gleich 250 hms zum Fernpass rauf.
Ich lasse mich mal überraschen wie es wird, die Vorfreude ist riesig. So morgen Abend mehr.

Gruß Erwin


und vom zweiten Tag:


Hallo Bikerkollegen, 
der erste Biketag ist vorbei, wir sind ca. 65 km gefahren und haben dabei 1400 hm gemacht. Gleich früh ging es rauf auf den Fernpaß das waren schon mal 440 hms, aber danach wechselten schöne Waldwege und Singletrails sich ab. Vorbei an Nassereith bis Strad ging es abwechlungsreich über wellige Wald- und Radwege zur Mittagspause in Strad wo wir auf die andere Gruppe (Level 1) trafen. Nach einem genüsslichem Essen fuhren wir dann weiter nach Tarrenz um dort wieder hoch in das Gelände zu fahren, hier warteten wieder schöne Waldwege und Trails auf uns. Bei HochImst ging es wieder runter ins Tal dort blieben wir bis Schönwies, wo der letzte größere Anstieg hinauf nach Kronburg auf uns wartete. Oben angekommen ging es einen technisch anspruchsvollen Trail wieder hinab ins Tal. Wieder unten im Tal folgte dann die letzten flachen km zum Hotel in Landeck.
Als Anlage gibt es noch den GPS-Track.

Gruß Erwin


Viele Grüße auch von mir
Holger


----------



## Danyel (4. August 2008)

Hallo,

der Keiler Marathon wäre geschafft. War eine super anschpruchsvolle Strecke und hat sehr sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Da waren Trails dabei, die sucht man hier leider vergebens. Die im Renntempo runterzubrettern hatte schon was für sich 

Auf der Strecke auf der ich gestartet bin (58km/1500hm) waren es 744 Starter. Ich bin in der Alterklasse Herren (18-39) 154. geworden und bin super zufrieden. Habe 3:20 Stunden gebraucht. 

Das Event war echt super organisiert. Die Strecke hatte fast einen Trailanteil von 80-85%. D.h. es ging eigentlich auch fast nur per Trails bergauf und wieder bergab. Am "schlimmsten" war der Aurora-Berg, der gleich 2 mal von verschiedenen Seiten befahren wurde > schöner Berg mit durschnittlich 14% Steigung! 

Viel Spaß beim Biken!

So long,

Daniel


----------



## GEORGEDD (4. August 2008)

Schade - war dieses Wochenende auf dem Rückweg vom Urlaub sonst hätte ich mir den Keiler mal zur Brust genommen 
Die Strecke klingt ja ziemlich gut und Singeltrail bergab bin ich doch immer dabei 

Was geht denn am Donnerstag?

Gruß GB


----------



## The_Ralle (4. August 2008)

ich kann danyel nur bepflichten 

Keiler-Bike-Marathon war supi.

Auf der 30km-Strecke die der Danny, der Christian und ich angetreten sind, sind insgesamt 290 Biker gestartet - davon sind 269 in die Zielwertung gekommen - von diesen 269 bin ich auf Platz 108 gelandet.
In der Herrenklasse (18-39 Jahre) waren es insgesamt 105 gewertete Fahrer - davon hat sich meinereiner auf Platz 50 eingereiht 

Am Donnerstag bin ich zu 99,8 % nicht mit von der Partie weil ich auf Polterabend eingeladen bin - aber schau mer mal - is auch noch nix total festes ausgemacht in der Hinsicht.

Unseren Alpencrossern und Schweizer Bergziegen weiterhin viel Spaß und Erfolg  - d. h.: special greetings to Erwin, Stefan, Markus, Stefan N. - passt auf euch auf!!


----------



## skateson (4. August 2008)

Hallo Leute


Wo wollen wir am Donnerstag fahren??

Ich kann doch diese Woche mitfahren, habe kurzfristig Urlaub bekommen.

Wir können ja an der Schwedenschanze fahren ,oder an was habt ihr da so gedacht?

Sagt halt eure Meinung.


Gruß Sven


----------



## GEORGEDD (4. August 2008)

Oder Richtung Zabelstein + Schlangentrail?

Gruß GB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skateson (4. August 2008)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Oder Richtung Zabelstein + Schlangentrail?
> 
> Gruß GB




Können wir auch fahren, den Schlangentrail will ich auch mal fahren.

Mal schauen was Holger und die anderen meinen.

Gruß Sven


----------



## SpeedFox (4. August 2008)

Moin also mir is es wurscht ob mer DA oder DORT fahren!! Bei der Schwedenschanze bzw. beim Schlangenweg gibts überall schöne Routen zum Landschafts genießen>>biken>>>>brüggeln>>>>>>auf die Fresse fliegen....mmmhh.....(wenns mal nett anders geht) Fakt ist mir egal wo mer fahr´n bin auf jede Fall am Start, hauptsach die Kette bekommt was zu tun!!!


----------



## brndch (4. August 2008)

Hallo guten abend,

Nach dem ich den keiler bike Marathon heil überstanden habe,
würd ich mich diesen Donnerstag auch mal wieder anschließen!
Ich wär für die Schwedenschanze da ich den Zabelstein direkt vor der Nase habe!

Gruß
Christian


----------



## The_Ralle (5. August 2008)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   KURZFRISTIGE  ANFRAGE      !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wer hat Lust und Zeit sich heut Abend mit mir ein paar Trails der Steigerwaldbiker einzuverleiben? Treffpunkt wäre 18.30 Uhr am Schotterparkplatz gegenüber vom EuroRast in Knetzgau!
Bitte hier direkt posten!

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## The_Ralle (5. August 2008)

@all, die meine kleine Anfrage oben gelesen haben:

die Aktion fällt flach - heut hat anscheinend keiner Zeit!! 

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## zanderschnapper (5. August 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> @all, die meine kleine Anfrage oben gelesen haben:
> 
> die Aktion fällt flach - heut hat anscheinend keiner Zeit!!
> 
> ...



Hi Ralle,

heut wollte anscheinend keiner mit dir 
Ich hatte leider auch keine Zeit, sonst hätte ich mich schon gemeldet.


Gruß Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skateson (6. August 2008)

@All

Wo fahren wir morgen?


----------



## zanderschnapper (6. August 2008)

Hi und guten Morgen,

hier erst mal wieder ein kurzes Statement von unserem Erwin:

Hallo Bikerkollegen, 
und wieder ist ein Tag vollbracht ca. 64km und 1600 Hms. Gleich früh ging es ca. 300 hms hoch auf die Pfade der Via Claudia oberhalb von Landeck und dem Inn um dann auf einem schönen Schottertrail wieder runter ins Inntal zu fahren. Dort folgten wird auf dem Fahrradweg dem Inn um dann nach ca. 30 km in Pfunds ein gutes Mittagessen zu genießen.  Weiter ging es, vorbei an der Kajetansbrücke fuhren wir in die Schweiz mit Blick auf die Silvrettagruppe und die Samnauer Berge. Bei Martina erwartete uns dann ein nicht endet wollender Schotterweg hinauf zum Scharzsee, gespickt mit kackigen Anstiegen und am Ende mit eine Schiebepassage. Nach 90 Minuten waren wir wieder 700hms höher, um diese dann nach einer kurzen Pause einige dieser Hms in einem super schönen Trail wieder zu vernichten. Das war der Höhepunkt des Tages!
In Nauders angekommen erwartete uns ein schon der Hotelbesitzer unserer heutigen Unterkunft (eine super schönes komfortables Hotel).
Nach einem Ankunftshefe gingen wir alle auf unsere Zimmer um unter die wohlverdiente Dusche zu kommen um dann gegen 20:00 ein mehrgänge Menue zu uns zunehmen. 

Gruß Erwin


Hallo Bikerkollegen, er heutige Tag startete gleich mit 700 hm am frühen Morgen um dann bei 2070 hms den höchsten Punkt der Tour zu erreichen. Vorbei an den bekannten Panzersperren erreichten wir Italien. Der anschließende Blick Richtung Ortlermasiv und Reschensee war schon den Aufstieg wert, aber was anschließend folgte war gigantisch. Wir fuhren einen Singletrail hinab nach Reschen, der es in sich hatte. Es wechselten sich schnelle Kurven mit Wurzel oder Felsverblockungen ab. Wir vernichteten so ca. 450 hms. Unten angekommen ging es auf dem Fahrradweg am Reschensee vorbei Richtung Vinschgau. Durch die Obstplantagen flogen wir in hohem Tempo unserem Ziel Rablan bei Meran entgegen. Nach insgesamt 91 km und ca. 1360hm erreichten wir unser heutiges Tagesziel.

Gruß Erwin



Wegen Donnerstag melde ich mich später noch mal.


Beste Grüße
Holger


----------



## GEORGEDD (6. August 2008)

Na dann müssen wir halt abstimmen 

Zur Zeit sieht es so aus

Zabelstein/Schlangentrail 2

Georg
Skateson

Schwedenschanze 1

brndch

was meint ihr?


----------



## zanderschnapper (6. August 2008)

Hi Fans,

ich klinke mich für morgen aus, werde wahrscheinlich nur eine kleine Runde drehen.


Gruß Holger


----------



## skateson (6. August 2008)

Hallo Georg 

Dann fahren wir morgen halt am Zabelstein, da kennt sich doch bestimmt der Christian aus!


Wo wollen wir uns Treffen?

Meldet euch halt mal.

Gruß Sven

@ Speedfox

Bist du morgen mit dabei?

@ Holger 

Alles klar dann bis zu nächsten mal.


----------



## GEORGEDD (6. August 2008)

Ja ein Guide am Zabelstein/Schlangentrail wär nicht schlecht, ich hoffe da lässt sich noch jemand auftreiben 

@Holger: Fahren wir Donnerstags nicht immer kleine Runden?  

Treff wieder Oberschwappach oder wo anders?

Gruß Georg


----------



## brndch (6. August 2008)

schönen guten abend,

hab heut mit Daniel mal wieder unsere bikes weng durch den Steigerwald bewegt! gepflegte 47 km und 870 höhenmeter! supi wars ma wieder...
schön das ihr euch für den zabelstein entschieden habt! hehe
hab doch dirkt mal einen Track in meiner Datenbank gefunden!
lässt sich ja nach belieben ausweiten bzw. noch der ein oder andere Trail mit einbauen! Gruß


----------



## SpeedFox (6. August 2008)

ZABELSTEIN............18:30uhr..................alles klar..............bin dabei!!!!>>>>>>>>>>>>> @ SKATESON ich muss mion wahrscheinlich GLEICH nachn bik´n WEITER oder mich sogar während der Fahrt von der Gruppe ABSEILEN! Deshalb hätt ich gesagt, des wir zwar zam hin fahren aber mit 2 autos!!? Wann willstn dann moin in Schweisten START?


----------



## SpeedFox (6. August 2008)

Der Erwin HÄÄÄ.........der lässt sichs ja abba mal so richtig GUT gehn ;-)Hau rein Gandalf01 bis zum nächsten TRET-ESEL-TREFFEN am nächsten Donnerstag


----------



## skateson (6. August 2008)

Hallo

Die Tour hört sich gut an.

Wo wollen wir und Treffen?

Oberschwappach am Schloß?!

Sagt halt mal bescheid.

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (7. August 2008)

So Jungs,

hier wieder der Tagesbericht von Erwin unserem Alpencrosser:

Hallo Bikerkollegen, 
heute war die Königsetappe mit ca. 63 km und 2000 hms. Knackige Aufstiege mit teilweise 25%  waren am Vormittag angesagt! Nach der Mittagspause kam es noch heftiger Aufstiege mit bis zu 38% kamen auf uns zu, hier war schieben für alle angesagt. Nach dem letzten Anstiegen wurde wir mit schönen schnellen Abfahrten auf Schotter und Singeltrails belohnt. Leider hat es mich gleich beim ersten richtig geschmissen und mein Schaltauge ist gebrochen (siehst Bernd war doch gut eins mit zunehmen  ). Nach kurzer Reparatur ging es dann wieder ein paar hundert HMs rauf um dann wieder einem schönen Singletrail abwärts zu fahren. Das letzte Stück war dann recht wellig und endete in Tramin.
So jetzt werden die kleinen Blesuren gepflegt und morgen geht es wieder auf die Piste.

Gruß Erwin


@all,

viel Spaß heute Abend bei Eurer Tour 


Gruß Holger


----------



## zanderschnapper (7. August 2008)

So Jungs,

hier wieder der Tagesbericht von Erwin unserem Alpencrosser:

Hallo Bikerkollegen, 
heute war die Königsetappe mit ca. 63 km und 2000 hms. Knackige Aufstiege mit teilweise 25%  waren am Vormittag angesagt! Nach der Mittagspause kam es noch heftiger Aufstiege mit bis zu 38% kamen auf uns zu, hier war schieben für alle angesagt. Nach dem letzten Anstiegen wurde wir mit schönen schnellen Abfahrten auf Schotter und Singeltrails belohnt. Leider hat es mich gleich beim ersten richtig geschmissen und mein Schaltauge ist gebrochen (siehst Bernd war doch gut eins mit zunehmen  ). Nach kurzer Reparatur ging es dann wieder ein paar hundert HMs rauf um dann wieder einem schönen Singletrail abwärts zu fahren. Das letzte Stück war dann recht wellig und endete in Tramin.
So jetzt werden die kleinen Blesuren gepflegt und morgen geht es wieder auf die Piste.

Gruß Erwin


*@all,*

viel Spaß heute Abend bei Eurer Tour 


Gruß Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (7. August 2008)

Sorry Leutz - ich muss mich für heut Abend ausklinken - bin auf Polterabend eingeladen. 

Wünsch euch allen aber viel Spaß. Nächste Woche bin ich wieder am Start 

Grüßle
Ralle


----------



## skateson (7. August 2008)

skateson schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs
> 
> 
> Ich habe demnächst vor den Rennweg von Eichelsdorf nach Dörfleins und zurück zu fahren.
> ...



Hallo Leute

Wollte euch nur nochmal darauf aufmerksam machen.

Wer Zeit und Lust hat kann gerne mit mir fahren.

Ich trage es auch ins Last Minute Biking ein.


Gruß Sven


----------



## zanderschnapper (7. August 2008)

Hi Sven,

wie hast Du denn den Ablauf der Tour geplant?
Abfahrt war ja 8.00 Uhr angedacht, oder?
Wann wolltest Du denn wieder in Eichelsdorf aufschlagen?
Ist irgendwo noch eine "Einkehr" zum Mittagessen geplant?

Ich müsste es ein bisschen Planen können, wegen Familie usw.


Gruß Holger


----------



## skateson (7. August 2008)

Hallo holger


Ich dachte mir wir fahren pünktlich um 8 uhr los und müssten dann so um 11.15-11.30 Uhr in Dorfleins sein.

Dann können wir was zu Mittag essen.

Abfahrt nach eichelsdorf schätze ich so auf 13 uhr und wir wären dann so ca um 16.30 uhr wieder daheim, wenn es halt mit dem mittagessen so klappt.

Wir können auch schon früher losfahren wenn du willst. Kein problem

Gruß Sven


----------



## brndch (7. August 2008)

hi,
so wie schauts aus heut abend halb sieben in oberschwabbach am schloß oder habts ihr schon einen anderen Teffpunkt?
Gruß

Falls sich am Treffpunkt noch was ändern sollte bin unter 01637295584 zu erreichen! BIN dann mal weg!


----------



## GEORGEDD (7. August 2008)

@brndch: sieht so aus - zumindest hat keiner was gegenteiliges gesagt.

@all wie siehts mit dem Führer aus - kennt sich da jemand aus?

Hoffentlich hält das Wetter!


----------



## GEORGEDD (7. August 2008)

Schöne Tour heute!

Und meine Schlangentrail Erstbefahrung war eine richtig g***e Sache. 

Hab grad mein ein Jahr altes 50-Trelok mit der Flex zersägt! 

Hatte das Rad meiner Feundin kurz zusammen mit meinen guten MTB-Laufrädern unten vor der Tür angeschlossen und beim Abschließen danach den Schlüssel abgedreht 

ICH KÖNNT K**ZEN

Gruß GB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (8. August 2008)

Hallo und guten morgen,

hier wieder der kurze Bericht von Erwin:


Hallo Bikekollegen, 
so, heute war ein entspannender Tag nur 58km und 1200hms. Gleich früh gings 700hms rauf um dann nach einem kurzen welligen Teil noch einmal ein paar hundert HMs zu machen. Nach der Mittagspause ging es dann auf Schotter und Beton wieder runter ins Etschtal zu fahren,  hier mußten wir öfters Bremspausen einlegen. Unten angekommen folgten wir der Etsch bis Trento.

Gruß Erwin



@all,
wieviel Biker waren denn gestern Abend am Start?

Meinereiner hat mit Manni und Michael eine kleine Runde von 31,5km und 585hm gedreht.

Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende wünscht
Holger


Gruß Holger


----------



## SpeedFox (8. August 2008)

Moin also wir waren gestern 5 leut>>>>>wir sind den Schlangenweg gefahren und haben a noch einen abstecher zum Zabelstein unternommen! Waren ca. 700 HMWegen 15.08 LEUT die TOUR wird saugeil und des DATUM ist perfekt-FEIERTAG!!!!!>>>>>>>>>@The_Ralle willst du wirklich am Donnerstag bik´n wenn mir am NÄCHSTEN TAG e 90km (BAMBERG & ZÜRUCK) fahren?????!   =/ FAKT IST ICH BIN AM 15.08 AUF JEDEN FALL DABEI wäre echt super wenn sich noch ein paar potenzielle Tret-Esel-Quäler mit uns auf machen würden!(AUßER ES KOMMT WAS NICHT SO SCHÖNES DAZWISCHEN) z.b. bike in der Werkstatt ect.Die Tour gestern war nett von schlechten Eltern!Greetzy Fränky


----------



## The_Ralle (8. August 2008)

@all Race-Fan´s

hiermit werde ich die Saison in Sachen Rennen abschließen - bin noch am überlegen - aber wenn da jemand Bekanntes mitgehen würde dann wird die Aktion auf jeden Fall durchgezogen. Allerdings muss da vorher noch n bißchen Kraft- und Durchhaltetraining am Berg gemacht werden...

schaut mal hier:  http://www.ammertal-sportiv.com/ 

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## skateson (8. August 2008)

Hallo 

Die Tour war gestern richtig gut.

Lob an Christian unseren Guide. 

Wir waren diesemal nur eine kleine Gruppe ,war aber trotzdem super.

Gruß Sven


----------



## esan78 (8. August 2008)

War das mit dem rennen Ironie? Wenn ja entschuldige ich mich für die Frage und schmunzle. Andernfalls ich bin dabei vorausgesezt man braucht für den start keine Lizenz


----------



## SpeedFox (8. August 2008)

Older Ralle am 14.Sept willst du echt scho wieder an än rennen teilnehm und was ist mit der Sache AM 6. SEPTEMBER? Kriegen wir da jetzt vom MÜLLER karten? und wo is des RENNEN [email protected] haben langsam abba sicher ein kleines PROBLEM namens DÄMMERUNG, was mach mer>>> UHRZEIT vorverlegen oder LICHTERSAMMELBESTELLUNG??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (8. August 2008)

SpeedFox schrieb:


> Older Ralle am 14.Sept willst du echt scho wieder an än rennen teilnehm und was ist mit der Sache AM 6. SEPTEMBER? Kriegen wir da jetzt vom MÜLLER karten? und wo is des RENNEN [email protected] haben langsam abba sicher ein kleines PROBLEM namens DÄMMERUNG, was mach mer>>> UHRZEIT vorverlegen oder LICHTERSAMMELBESTELLUNG??




Hi Speedy,

klär mich doch mal kurz auf - was ist denn am 06. September geboten?

Zwecks weiteren MTB-Touren am Donnerstag, also früher bzw. vorverlegen bringt auf die Dauer recht wenig, da die Tage ja kontinuierlich kürzer werden.

z.Zt. ist ja 21.00 Uhr plus/minus ein paar Minuten schon grenzwertig.

Also ich wäre für zünftige Night-Rides 

An der Beleuchtung scheitert es bei mir nicht, bin da bestens ausgerüstet 

Wer Interesse an einem *schönen Alugehäuse mit 35 Watt IRC an einem NiMh-Akku* hat, kann sich das bei mir ja mal anschauen.

Würde ich ggf. auch verkaufen.


Viele Grüße
Holger


----------



## skateson (8. August 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> .
> 
> Also ich wäre für zünftige Night-Rides




Da hat Holger vollkommen recht.

Lichter an und los gehts.

Alles andere bringt nichts.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. August 2008)

Hi Leute, nur ganz kurz, wir sind gestern in Riva angekommen und nach einem reichlichem Abendessen und anschliessendem Eis um 01:00 Uhr ins Bett. Der Bericht vom letzten Stueck folgt noch. Nur soviel schon einmal vorab, gleich fruemorgens ging es 1400hms am Stueck bergauf, das war richtig hart.

<<<Gandalf>>>
Gruss Erwin
PS sitze gerade im Bus und fahre richtig Trento durchs Arco-Tal


----------



## SpeedFox (9. August 2008)

@ HOLGER Ja Hallo erstmal ich weis nicht ob sie´s schon wussten, ja....abba am 06.September ist die EUROBIKE! =) Okay auf nächtliche Bikeaktivitäten würd ich mich auch einlassen-voraussetzung gescheites LICHT!!!! Woher hastn du dein ALU......LICHT>>>>HOLGER??? UND WAS KOST so´n SPAß?


----------



## Cyclomaster (10. August 2008)

Hi, nach meiner Teilnahme an "Schlaflos im Sattel" bin ich auch für Night-Rides

Falls einer eine Lupine braucht einfach Melden.

Grüße


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. August 2008)

Hi Leute,
so der letzte Bericht kommt heute von mir selbst.

Es ist vollbracht nach 410 km und ca. 10000hms bin ich wieder zuhause.
Der letzte Tag begann mit einem 3,5-4 Stunden Aufstieg von Trento rauf auf den Monte Bodone, das waren ca. 1400-1500 hms am Stück.
Oben angekommen war dann erst einmal eine Mittagspause angesagt um Kräft für die rasante Abfahrt über die Straße und super Singletrails zu sammeln, so wurden in kurzer Zeit die Höhenmeter wieder vernichtet, die wir am frühen Morgen mit viel Schweiß erkämpft haben.
Unten angekommen ging es Richtung Arco um dort die Gruppe von Level 1 zutreffen und ein Gelato zu genießen. Gemütlich radelten wir alle zusammen dann nach Riva um so gegen 17:30 am Gardasee ein zutreffen.
Der Tag wurde dann mit einem 4 Gänge-Menü und anschließendem Gelatoessen beendet.
Am nächsten Morgen ging es dann wieder mit dem Bus Richtung Ehrwald, der Busfahrer fuhr auf Grund von Staus Richtung Brenner die selbe Strecke, die wir mit dem Fahrrad zurückgelegt hatten, so konnte jeder noch einmal in Gedanken die Strecke zurück verfolgen, welche wir in den letzten 6 Tagen zurückgelegt hatten.

Ich freue mich schon wieder auf die Touren mit euch 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## skateson (10. August 2008)

Hallo Ewrin

Super das du die Tour gut überstanden hast.

Frage: Hast du Lust und Zeit am 15.08 denn Rennweg mitzufahren, steht auch im Last-Minute-Biking.


Gruß Sven


----------



## The_Ralle (10. August 2008)

@esan
Geilo - du bist dabei?? Find ich gut. Man braucht keine Lizenz. Sonst würde mir so ne Aktion doch gar nicht in den Sinn kommen. Mal schauen wer noch alles mitgeht. Können ja demnächst konkretere Pläne machen.
freu freu freu 
wenn noch mehr Leutz mitgehen organisieren wir irgendwoher nen Kleinbus...

@skateson
wie gesagt 15.08 Rennweg werd ich kurzfristig entscheiden. wäre schon supi - schau mer mal 

@speedfox
ich bekomm Anfang nächster Woche Bescheid, ob der Müller die Tickets für "Fachbesucher" auschecken konnte. Dann steht der Eurobike nix mehr im Weg. Mal schauen wieviel Tickets er bekommt dann schau mer halt mal wer so alles mitgeht auf die Eurobike nach Friedrichshafen. Wenns blöd läuft kriegt er keine Tickets und wir gucken dumm aus der Wäsche. Also erst mal abwarten 

@erwin
der große Weiße - supi Leistung - Glückwunsch zum geschafften Ziel. Müss mer mal irgendwann Bilder anschauen. Hast bestimmt einige parat wie ich dich kenn


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. August 2008)

skateson schrieb:


> Hallo Ewrin
> 
> Super das du die Tour gut überstanden hast.
> 
> ...


Hi Sven
bin noch am abklären, aber es sollte klappen  
Ihr dürft aber nicht so schnell fahren  



			
				The_Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> @erwin
> der große Weiße - supi Leistung - Glückwunsch zum geschafften Ziel. Müss mer mal irgendwann Bilder anschauen. Hast bestimmt einige parat wie ich dich kenn



Da mit den Bildern dauert etwas, wir bekommen eine DVD mit allen Bilders zu geschickt. Da sehr viele meiner Mitfahrer bessere Kameras dabei hatten, habe ich nicht so viel fotografiert.

>>>Gandalf<<<


----------



## GEORGEDD (10. August 2008)

Glückwunsch zum geglückten Alpencross!!!



Gandalf01 schrieb:


> ...der Busfahrer fuhr auf Grund von Staus Richtung Brenner die selbe Strecke, die wir mit dem Fahrrad zurückgelegt hatten, so konnte jeder noch einmal in Gedanken die Strecke zurück verfolgen...



Da schauste aber blöd aus der Wäsche wenn dir auf`m Singletrail plötzlich nen Reisebus entgegen kommt 

Gruß Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (10. August 2008)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum geglückten Alpencross!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ne Ne der Bus fuhr auf der Straße und DU hast die schönen Hänge und "Hügli" wie Judith unser einer Guide immer sagte. Ein "Bergli" fängt bei ihr erst ab 2500/2700 M an 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (10. August 2008)

Hallo Erwin,

willkommen in der Heimat 
Schön das Du wieder heil und unversehrt bei uns angekommen bist 

Bis demnächst !!


Viele Grüße sendet
Holger


----------



## SpeedFox (11. August 2008)

Hihi Holger wie du willst den Donnerstag fahren? bist du etwa am FREITAG den 15.08 nicht mit am [email protected] schau an der BERGBEZWINGER ist wieder in den Frankenländereien angekommen>>>Respekt ERWIN>>>>großartige Leistung


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. August 2008)

Hi SpeedFox,

das mit Freitag wird bei mir wohl nix weil wir zu spät wieder zurück sind.
Ich hab nur max. bis 13 Uhr Zeit.

Hast Du meine PN schon gelesen?


Mit Donnerstag müssen wir noch mal abstimmen.
Wer ist denn mit von der Partie und wer möchte wo fahren?

Von mir aus wieder "Rund um die Schwedenschanze" 


Grüße Holger


----------



## GEORGEDD (11. August 2008)

Ich muss mich leider ausklinken denn ich bin am Donnerstag Abend schon wieder in der Heimat!

Nächste Woche Donnerstag bin ich noch mal dabei und dann gehts auch für mich in die Alpen.

Viel Spaß euch allen!


Gruß Georg


----------



## esan78 (12. August 2008)

ähm ich wär denk ich am Donnerstag und am Freitag dabei...


----------



## zanderschnapper (13. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,

seid Ihr alle schon/noch im Urlaub oder was ist hier los? 

Bis jetzt sind Keine Rückmeldungen für Donnerstag eingegangen  , bis auf zwei (GEORGDD und esan)

Was ist denn bitte mit dem Rest?



P.S. wie halten wir es denn nun in den kommenden Wochen mit unserer *"Donnerstagabendrunde"* ?

Wer hat denn alles ein Lämpchen für sein Bike, damit wir auch in der dunklen Jahreszeit unsere Runden drehen können?

An mir scheitert es nicht, bin da bestens ausgerüstet.
Ich fahre sowie so das ganze Jahr, schlechtes Wetter und Dunkelheit machen mir nix aus 

Falls jemand Interesse an einer kleinen, feinen Halogen-Lampe mit 35 Watt und einem passenden NiMh-Akku hat, bitte bei mir melden 



Gruß Holger


----------



## skateson (13. August 2008)

Hallo Holger


Ich kann diese Woche leider nicht mitfahren habe da schon einen Termin.



> Falls jemand Interesse an einer kleinen, feinen Halogen-Lampe mit 35 Watt und einem passenden NiMh-Akku hat, bitte bei mir melden



Kannst du mal ein Bild davon posten ,Preis und Daten über die Lampe.

Vielleicht wäre sie ja was für mich.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. August 2008)

Hi Leute,
ich bin am Donnerstag dabei  wo wird gefahren ?

@Sven 
wo und wann wollt ihr am Freitag los fahren, möglicherweise bin ich mit dabei
(edit: Habs mittlerweile gefunden  )

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (13. August 2008)

@Holger
also ich bin am Donnerstag leider auch verhindert. Bin beim Festaufbau (da sollte man sich schon blicken lassen - als 2. Vorstand) 

Wegen dem Lämpchen - ja zeig uns das Teil mal - hört sich gut an. Interesse is meinerseits auch da!

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## GEORGEDD (13. August 2008)

Prinzipiell ist es mir egal wann wir am Donnerstag Fahren denn ich hab auch ne gängige Lampe. Fand aber 18:30 als Startzeit ganz gut weils nicht so spät wird.

Gruß GEORG


----------



## zanderschnapper (13. August 2008)

Hi Fans,

na da hab ich Euch aber jetzt ganz schön wach gerüttelt 
Wenn am Donnerstag wenig geht - wer könnte denn *heute Abend *um 18.15Uhr oder 18.30 Uhr?

Bis jetzt sind wir zu zweit - Manni und meinereiner 

Fahrziel bisher noch unbekannt.

Also, wer könnte noch?



Gruß Holger


----------



## GEORGEDD (13. August 2008)

Naja heut abend würde theoretisch gehen.

ABER

Ich hab kein Auto diese Woche d.h. ich könnt nur in Schweinfurt und Umgebung mitfahren. Würde mich dementsprechend natürlich auch als Führer anbieten.

GRUß GB


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. August 2008)

Hi ich bin wegen Termin offen, nur momentan bin ich noch in Mittelfranken (HZA) und habe Termine bis 16:30-17:00 Uhr, wenn ich rechtzeitig loskomme müßte ich es bis 18:15 - 18:30 schaffen.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## esan78 (13. August 2008)

Ich könnte auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GEORGEDD (13. August 2008)

Scheint also heut abend doch nichts zu werden, oder?

Georg


----------



## GEORGEDD (13. August 2008)

Weil hier keiner so richtig das Zepter in die Hand nimmt mach ich mal nen Vorschlag!

Treff 18:30 am Biergarten Höllental

Dann ne Runde Richtung Hausen und wieder zurück!

Gruß Georg


----------



## GEORGEDD (13. August 2008)

Hoffe das klappt (mit dem Bild)







Gruß Georg


----------



## esan78 (13. August 2008)

Wo ist denn dieser Biergarten Höllental?


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. August 2008)

Hi Leute,

bei mir geht's heute doch nicht.

Muß mit meinem Sohn etwas erledigen

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (13. August 2008)

Hi Georg,

das mit Schweinfurt wird bei mir heute leider auch nix, sorry.
Wollte mich nur kurz abmelden.


Gruß Holger


----------



## esan78 (13. August 2008)

Na gut dann fahr ich auch nur ne kleine Runder bei mir in der Gegend...


----------



## SpeedFox (13. August 2008)

Moin jungs ich bin heut und moin nicht mit meinen Bike verfügbar!!! Aber am Freitag, ja....da reiten wir wieder los!Sers Holger ja interesse wäre schon an eine kleines lichtchen, dass die Nacht zum Tag macht =)Brings halt einfach des nächste mal mit damit mer weis mit was mans eigentlich zu tun hat!


----------



## skateson (13. August 2008)

@ Gandalf



> @Sven
> wo und wann wollt ihr am Freitag los fahren, möglicherweise bin ich mit dabei




Wir werden um 8 Uhr am Parkplatz der Schwedenschanze starten.

Wäre super wenn du dabei wärst.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. August 2008)

Hi Sven so wie es aus sieht bin ich dabei
<<<Gandalf>>>
Gruss Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (13. August 2008)

Schönen Guden Aaabennd,

@all: Bin morgen nicht mit am starts aber dafür am Freitag auf dem Rennweg richtung Bamberg;

@Holger: hatte es mir doch anders überlegd und nur ne runde um den zabelstein gedrehd;

@Georg: Bei so ner Tour rund um den Schweinfurter Wald hät ich auch     mal Interesse! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## GEORGEDD (13. August 2008)

@brndch: Fahren sicher wieder nächste Woche!

Heute war es wieder genial. Die letzten Sonnenstrahlen genossen und durch den immer noch warmen Wind gesurft - einfach traumfaft!

Meine Trailrunde 1 hat etwa 30km und 550hm. Man brauch 1:45 - 2 h also prädestiniert als Feierabendrunde. Vielleicht ja nächste Woche Donnerstag?

Gruß Georg


----------



## The_Ralle (14. August 2008)

Moin Leutz

@GEORGDD
hört sich echt gut an - Schweinfurter Wald wir kommen - also ich bin dafür, dass wir uns das nächsten Do. mal anschauen 

@diejenigen, die die Rennweg-Tour mitmachen
ich wünsch euch ganz ganz viel Spaß - der Sven is n prima Guide und kennt sich mittlerweile da echt gut aus 

Ich würd auch gern mitfahren - kann mein Mädel mit dem anrückenden Verwandschaftsbesuch aus der Ferne nicht allein hocken lassen


----------



## zanderschnapper (14. August 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Ich würd auch gern mitfahren - kann mein Mädel mit dem anrückenden Verwandschaftsbesuch aus der Ferne nicht allein hocken lassen




Moin Ralle,

mein Mitleid ist dir Gewiss 
Viiiiiiiel Spaß!


Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (14. August 2008)

Hi Leute,

geht heute "Donnerstagsrunde" was oder muß ich nach meinem AlpenCross alleine durch die heimischen Wälder rauschen?

Gestern ging leider nichts bei mir, aber dafür habe ich mich für Freitag angemeldet. 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## GEORGEDD (14. August 2008)

@Gandalf: Tja - hört sich so an aus traut sich keiner mit dir zu fahren (nach deiner Maximal - Trainingsrunde letzte Woche) 

Ich sitzt leider schon im Auto Richtung Heimat

Gruß Georg


----------



## Gandalf01 (14. August 2008)

Ja scheinbar,
ich sitze momentan zuhause und warte noch bis 17:15 dann drehe ich halt meine Hausrunde 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## SpeedFox (14. August 2008)

Moin gehts los...moin gehts los!!!


----------



## esan78 (14. August 2008)

Sorry muss absagen wegen morgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eltmenner (14. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe zufällig diesen Thread gefunden und dachte mir, hier fragst gleich mal wann bei euch immer mal was geht.
Eigentlich bin ich ja ein Obergefränk, aber die Liebe hat mich vor fast 5 Jahren nach Eltmann gebracht. 
Hab schon mal bißchen gelesen, doch alle 25 Seiten wollte ich doch nicht durch machen.
Ich fahre manchmal Fränkische mit noch nem Kumpel, oder halt dann eben hier in der Gegend. Im Haßfurter Kreis kenne ich mich so gut wie gar ned aus, also Feld-und Radwege meine ich . Währe bestimmt nett mal bei euch mit zu fahren, wenn ich darf , und wenn es die Zeit zulässt. Ich arbeite nämlich auch Schichten, wie ich vorhin schon mal bei einem hier gelesen habe.
Ich werde in Zukunft hier öfter lesen, und wenn mir was zusagt, geb ich mal meinen Senf dazu und dann sehen wir schon.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Gandalf01 (14. August 2008)

Hi Eltmenner

herzlich Willkommen hier bei uns.
Normalerweise drehen wir Donnerstags unsere Runden aber Aufgrund von Urlaubszeit geht es momentan etwas ruhiger zu.

Lies einfach immer mit, wir fahren mal an der Schwendenschanze, mal im Wässernachtal oder im Steigerwald (Schlangenweg oder Zabelstein) und auch mal im Schweinfurter Wald, je nachdem wer gerade den Guide spielt. Dies hat den Vorteil, dass wir immer neue Trails kennen lernen 
und es nie langweilig wird .

Morgen fährt eine kleine Gruppe von Eichelsdorf (Nähe Schwendenschanze) den Rennsteig Richtung Bamberg bis Dörfleins und zurück.

Ein paar von uns zeichnen die Tracks meist auch auf und Du kannst sie runter laden und z. Bsp. bei Google Earth anschauen oder aufs GPS laden.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Eltmenner (14. August 2008)

Hört sich gut an, leider muß ich Morgen Früh um 6.00 Uhr bei meinem Arbeitgeber auf der Matte stehen. Und regnen soll es auch den ganzen Tag. Ein Freund des Regens bin ich nicht. Heuer schon oft genug nass geworden.
Aber wie gesagt, ich lese mit und melde mich wenn es mal passen sollte. Sehen uns demnächst bestimmt mal. Freu mich schon!

Gruß Ralf


----------



## - numerical - (15. August 2008)

Schau o, Haßfurter und a Eltmanner.  Da meld ich mich doch a gleich amol o. Grüß dich Nochber! 
Also ich fahr zwar selbst noch net so lang. Aktuell sinds 400 km, aber wennst mal einen gemütlichen machen willst kannst bescheid sagen. Wir fahren meistens zu zweit, sonntags, eher früh, wenns noch net so heiß is.

Schöne Grüß, 
noch a Eltmanner...


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. August 2008)

Morgen Leute, wie sieht das Wetter in HOH aus, bei uns nichts als Regen 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## skateson (15. August 2008)

Guten morgen

Bei uns regnet es noch nicht.


Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (15. August 2008)

Also fahren wir oder ?

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (15. August 2008)

Guten Morgen,

bei mir in HAS auch Regen - aber das hält uns harte Biker doch bestimmt nicht von einer Tour ab, oder?

Muss jetzt gleich noch mal telefonieren - und dann könnte es sein das ich die Tour doch mitfahre 

Also, evtl. bis gleich 


Gruß Holger


----------



## brndch (15. August 2008)

Guden morgen,
hab meine regenjacke eingepackt! hehe
also ich wär startklar!!!
wie schauts aus?

Dann mach ich mich mal auf den weg, bis gleich!!!
Gruß


----------



## skateson (15. August 2008)

Wir können fahren wenn euch das bisschen regen nichts ausmacht.


----------



## zanderschnapper (15. August 2008)

Alles klar,

ich kommeeeeeeeeee 


Gruß Holger



P.S. kann sein das es bei mir ein paar Minuten länger dauert


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. August 2008)

Hi Leute,
so wieder zurück.
War eine super Tour großes Lob an Sven 

Hier noch die beiden Bilder 







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## skateson (16. August 2008)

Hi Jungs

War echt ne super Tour.

Hat Spaß mit euch gemacht.

Das schlechte Wetter konnte uns nicht abhalten zu fahren.

So hier noch der Track.


Gruß Sven


----------



## Eltmenner (16. August 2008)

- numerical - schrieb:


> Schau o, Haßfurter und a Eltmanner.  Da meld ich mich doch a gleich amol o. Grüß dich Nochber!
> Also ich fahr zwar selbst noch net so lang. Aktuell sinds 400 km, aber wennst mal einen gemütlichen machen willst kannst bescheid sagen. Wir fahren meistens zu zweit, sonntags, eher früh, wenns noch net so heiß is.
> 
> Schöne Grüß,
> noch a Eltmanner...


Hi, 
na das ist ja mal was. Dachte schon ich bin der einzigste MTBer in Eltmann. Habe nächste Woche Frühschicht, da können wir ja mal ne Runde drehen. So ab 16 Uhr sollte es bei mir gehen. Meld Dich halt einfach mal!

Und die Anderen? Fahrt ihr Sonntag auch? Oder erst wieder am Donnerstag wenn was zamm kommt? Währe da evtl. dabei.

Grüße aus Eltmann


----------



## brndch (16. August 2008)

Hi, 

Also mir hat die Tour auf dem Rennweg echt supi gefallen! TOP Sven
Die Radwegaktion fand ich zwar ned so den bringer aber na ja!
@SpeedFox: Wieder erholt von der Tour gestern????

Dafür bin ich heute noch mal 65km durch den Steigerwald gesurft.
Für den kommenden Donnerstag melde ich mich schon mal ab da ich leider 2.schicht habe! Tja was will man machen;

Dann wünsch ich allen noch ein schönes Wochenende und bis demnächst mal wieder! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## - numerical - (16. August 2008)

Also morgen (Sonntag) 0715 is Abfahrt am Marktplatz in Eltmann, wenn jemand lust hat. Track im Anhang. 
Allerdings bin ich überhaupt kein Profi, dann kommt noch jemand mit der seit Jahren wieder mal fährt und a Madl kommt unterwegs noch dazu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GEORGEDD (17. August 2008)

- numerical - schrieb:


> Also morgen (Sonntag) 0715 is Abfahrt am Marktplatz in Eltmann, wenn jemand lust hat. Track im Anhang.
> Allerdings bin ich überhaupt kein Profi, dann kommt noch jemand mit der seit Jahren wieder mal fährt und a Madl kommt unterwegs noch dazu...



Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm - ich also nicht 

Am Wochenende bekommt mich keiner vor um acht aus dem Bett! 

Viel Spaß euch


----------



## mitchro (17. August 2008)

- numerical - schrieb:


> Also morgen (Sonntag) 0715 is Abfahrt am Marktplatz in Eltmann, wenn jemand lust hat. Track im Anhang.
> Allerdings bin ich überhaupt kein Profi, dann kommt noch jemand mit der seit Jahren wieder mal fährt und a Madl kommt unterwegs noch dazu...



Hallo numerical,

super Tour. 
Aber 0715 ist scho recht früh...


Gruß aus Roßstadt


----------



## - numerical - (17. August 2008)

Naja, ein paar Macken hat die Tour. Laut Wanderkarte sollte an der Bergkapelle ein Weg sein. End vom Lied war, ich hab mei Radl übern Acker getragen und in Oberschleichach musst ich dann umdrehen weil mein Innenlager locker war und ich kein Werkzeug dabei hatte...


----------



## The_Ralle (18. August 2008)

SCHÖNEN GUTEN MORGEN @ALL 

Donnerstag diese Woche =?!!?
Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir uns mal (wie bereits angedacht) von GEORGEDD durch den Schweinfurter Wald führen lassen??
Treffpunkt usw... müssten wir dann halt noch abstimmen!
Also - wer is noch für SW-Forrest 

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Gandalf01 (18. August 2008)

Hi Leute,

bei mir gehts es diesen Donnerstag nicht.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (18. August 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> bei mir gehts es diesen Donnerstag nicht.
> 
> ...




......Erwin, jetzt enttäuscht Du mich aber .....

Gruß Holger



P.S. welche Uhrzeit ist denn angedacht?


----------



## Gandalf01 (18. August 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> ......Erwin, jetzt enttäuscht Du mich aber .....
> 
> Gruß Holger
> 
> ...



Polterabend des Nachbarn geht vor, ich muß ja auch mal entspannen D
Dafür war ich gestern kurz unterwegs

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## skateson (18. August 2008)

Hallo Jungs

Also ich bin dabei,egal wo wir fahren.

Wegen der Uhrzeit würde ich sagen PÜNKTLICH um 18.30Uhr.


Gruß Sven


----------



## The_Ralle (18. August 2008)

Meinentwegen können wir auch 18.15 Uhr machen. Hängt halt von den einzelnen Teilnehmern ab sag ich mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (19. August 2008)

Sers Leutz!
Was gehtn jetzt am Donnerstag? 
Schweinfurter Runde steht immer noch im Angebot!
Ich wart halt noch auf Rückmeldung eurerseits!!


----------



## GEORGEDD (19. August 2008)

Ich wär dabei


----------



## skateson (19. August 2008)

Hallo 

Ich wäre dabei.

Wann und wo ist dann der Treffpunkt?

Schreibt jemand nen Termin ins Last Minute Biking??


Gruß Sven


----------



## GEORGEDD (19. August 2008)

Treffpunkt ist Biergarten Höllental

Adresse: Höllental 28, 97422 Schweinfurt

Einfach bei Goolge Maps oder woanders eingeben. An diesen Biergarten ist auch ein Parkplatz wo man gut parken kann.

Gruß Georg


----------



## The_Ralle (19. August 2008)

Okay perfekt! 
Hab´s gefunden - is ganz easy.
Was machen wir als Treffpunkt - 18.15 Uhr?
Wird dann bestimmt wieder 18.30 Uhr bis wir loskommen 

InFeierabendStimmungbinGruß
Ralle


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (19. August 2008)

Servus Leute, 

ich komme aus Marktsteinach(nich gebürtig). Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt würde ich auch gerne mal bei euch mitfahren. Ich hab gelesen, am Donnerstag solls in den Schweinfurter Wald gehen? Weis schon jemand welche Richtung? ... der Schweinfurter Wald is groß ! Wie lange fahrt ihr so? Das Wetter scheint euch ja egal zu sein ... gut so  

Gruß 

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skateson (19. August 2008)

Domingo_Chavec schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> ich komme aus Marktsteinach(nich gebürtig). Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt würde ich auch gerne mal bei euch mitfahren. Ich hab gelesen, am Donnerstag solls in den Schweinfurter Wald gehen? Weis schon jemand welche Richtung? ... der Schweinfurter Wald is groß ! Wie lange fahrt ihr so? Das Wetter scheint euch ja egal zu sein ... gut so
> 
> ...



Herzlich Willkommen in unserer Runde.

Welche Richtung wir fahren weis nur unser SW-Guide: GEORGEDD 

Wir fahren immer so ca. 2 Stunden.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. August 2008)

Domingo_Chavec schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> ich komme aus Marktsteinach(nich gebürtig). Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt würde ich auch gerne mal bei euch mitfahren. Ich hab gelesen, am Donnerstag solls in den Schweinfurter Wald gehen? Weis schon jemand welche Richtung? ... der Schweinfurter Wald is groß ! Wie lange fahrt ihr so? Das Wetter scheint euch ja egal zu sein ... gut so
> 
> ...



Hi Christian

Herzlich Willkommen in unserer Runde. Wie Du sicher schon gelesen hast komme ich aus Ottendorf, also nicht sehr weit weg von Dir, ist nur ein kleiner Hügel dazwischen .

Bei mir wird es leider diese Woche nichts mit der Donnerstagsrunde  aber dafür war ich ja vor 2 Wochen ein gnaze Woche biken

@Sven bitte mit aufzeichen, ich war schon öfters dort unterwegs, habe auch schon ein paar Tracks abgelegt, mit Sicherheit kennt Georg noch ein paar gute Trails!


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## GEORGEDD (19. August 2008)

Also erst mal ein freundliches Hallo an alle Neuankömmlinge in "unserem" Fred.

Im Schweinfurter Wald haben sich (für mich) 2 sehr schöne Runden etabliert die als Abendrunden sehr gut geeignet sind.

Runde 1

Im Höllental hoch bis kurz vor Üchtelhausen, rechts weg über Siggi-und-Gretel-Weg rüber zum Wurzeltrail (allerlei Schanzen und Waschbretter / wer will kann auch drum rum fahren). Runter ins Mainberger Tal und wieder auf der anderen Seite hoch. Weiter gehts dann über Waldwege Richtung Steinbruch Hausen von da aus nach Hausen (flowiger Trail) und am Sportplatz den Hang hoch. Dann wieder Richtung Mainberg den Brennesselweg und eine echt schönen Downhill runter nach Mainberg. Weiter gehts zur Dianeslus hoch und noch mal ein ellenlangen Singeltrail wieder zurück zur Hölle

Strecke 30km 550hm Fahrzeit ab 1:45 aufwärts 

Runde 2

...geht im Höllental hoch durch Üchtelhausen nach Thomashof und Weipoltshausen zum Brönnhof. Dort gehts dann über einen super genialen Singeltrail in Richtung Zell der einfach nicht enden will, hoch auf den Hardt weiter zum Schießhaus und dort werden nochmal Singeltrails geritten . Vom Schießhaus gehts runter durchs Zeller Tal am Lindengarten hoch um über nen kleinen feinen Singeltrail wieder im Höllental zu landen.

Strecke 35km 600hm Dauer ca. 2:15 aufwärts

Runde 2 ist auch noch mal als schöner Nigth-Ride zu fahren. Würde prinzipiell eher zu Runde 1 tendieren aber eigentlich ist es mir echt egal!

Fragt mich bitte nicht wer sich die Wegnahmen ausgedacht hat!

Ich hoffe meine Beschreibung sagt den Locals etwas!

Bis Donnerstag - Georg


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (19. August 2008)

Runde 1 ist wirklich Top, da fahr ich selbst des öfteren. Leider war das Höllental bis jetzt immmer meine Grenze, deswegen kann ich zu Runde 2 nicht soviel sagen. Wär mal was neues!

bis Donnserstag

Christian


----------



## brndch (19. August 2008)

Guten Abend,

Ich bin am Donnertag auch wieder mit am Start! Hab mir mal nen Tag Urlaub genommen! +grins+

Gruß Christian


----------



## The_Ralle (20. August 2008)

Schönen guten Morgen!
FreuFreu hoffentlich is bald morgen Abend 

Bin schon sehr gespannt - wird bestimmt gut.
Hab heute morgen schon mal knapp über 20 km absolviert - also auf die Arbeit incl. einer kleinen Schleife 

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## SpeedFox (20. August 2008)

ja also ich bin auf jeden fall am donnerstag dabei!!!!!


----------



## zanderschnapper (20. August 2008)

SpeedFox schrieb:


>




.....hääääääääääää ????????? 


@Speedy,

bist Du am Donnerstag dabei???


Gruß Holger


----------



## zanderschnapper (20. August 2008)

So Leute,

ich bins nochmal.

Habe gerade den Termin ins *LAST-MINUTE-BIKING *eingetragen.

Allerdings war ich jetzt so unverschämt und habe die Startzeit auf *18.00 Uhr* festgelegt 

Bitte um Rückmeldungen ob das so in Ordnung geht 
und eintragen.


Viele Grüße 
Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (20. August 2008)

@all
jetzt mach ich mal eine kurze Zusammenfassung

 - Teilnehmer für Donnerstag bis jetzt:

    1. GEORGEDD
    2. ZANDERSCHNAPPER
    3. SKATESON
    4. SPEEDFOX
    5. RALLE
    6. STEFAN S. 
    7. BRNDCH
    8. DOMINGO CHAVEC

Was geht Holger - bringst du noch n paar HAS-Kollegen mit?

@unseren Alpencrosser 
Servus Erwin - viel Spaß heut beim Polterabend - man sieht sich beim nächsten mal wieder!

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (20. August 2008)

@Holgerson
ja - mal schauen - wenn wir halt erst um 18.10 Uhr anwesend sind - wirds auch noch in Ordnung sein. Ich versuch auch alle Fälle möglichst pünktlichst zu erscheinen!!


----------



## zanderschnapper (20. August 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> @all
> jetzt mach ich mal eine kurze Zusammenfassung
> 
> - Teilnehmer für Donnerstag bis jetzt:
> ...





Sers Ralf,

so wie es jetzt ausschaut fahre ich alleine mit 
Ich werde mein Bike gleich früh mit ins Auto packen und dann etwas länger Arbeiten, sonst müsste ich 2x nach Schweinfurt fahren 

Beste Grüße
Holger 


P.S. hallo Stefan, bist wieder im Lande


----------



## GEORGEDD (20. August 2008)

Ich bring auch noch 1-2 Leute mit!

Gruß Georg


----------



## skateson (20. August 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> @Sven bitte mit aufzeichen, ich war schon öfters dort unterwegs, habe auch schon ein paar Tracks abgelegt, mit Sicherheit kennt Georg noch ein paar gute Trails!
> 
> 
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin




Hallo Erwin

Mache ich doch gerne für dich.

Gruß Sven


----------



## SpeedFox (20. August 2008)

Sers leute von Heute und alles rotscher 

Oh wie geil wir sinn moin ja mal eine ziemlich große Terroristengruppe 

Ich bring a warscheinlich än STEIGERWALDBIKER mit!!!!!!

abba der Mann muss erstmal schauen ob ers Zeitlich wegen seiner Arbeit packt! 

@skateson/The Ralle
wie siehts mit ner FAHRGEMEINSCHAFT aus?   Kann ich wieder mit dir von schweisten aus starten? und Treffen wir uns dann mitn Ralf für ein 3 Köpfiges BIKER auto?


----------



## The_Ralle (20. August 2008)

@Speedfox
wir können uns meinentwegen bei mir treffen aber n 3köpfiges Auto haut aus platztechnischen Gründen sowieso nicht hin. Ausserdem geht der Schuler´s Stefan auch mit. Wir müssen mit 2 Autos fahren - da führt kein Weg dran vorbei (so you can say- we have to do this - no chicken-way around - do the drop) 
okay genug Gscharri gemacht - bis morgen - gebt halt noch Bescheid ob wir uns bei mir in Sulzdorf treffen wollen, oder ob nicht, na!

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Gandalf01 (20. August 2008)

Hi Leute, ich beneide euch um die schönen Trails, die ihr morgen fahren dürft (ein paar kenne ich).

Werde möglicherweise Freitag Abend oder Samstag Nachmittag meine Runden drehen und am Sonntag fahre ich dann vorraussichtlich über die Schwendenschanze nach Nassach, da spielt mein Heimatverein Fußball.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (21. August 2008)

@all die schonmal mit dem Gedanken geliebäugelt haben, mit mir nach Oberammergau zu gehen 

Oberammergau bietet auch noch etwas anderes neben dem Rennen:

http://www.bikepark-oberammergau.de/

da bin ich letztes Jahr selbst schon gefahren. Alles was man sich nicht zutraut kann selbstverständlich auf Chickenways umfahren werden. Ich hab zwar so ziehmlich alle Sprünge ausgelassen - war aber trotzdem schön. 

Vielleicht reicht die Zeit ja, um am Samstag 13.09. da noch nen Abstecher hin zu wagen.

Also was ich eigentlich sagen wollte:

Wer kein Bock auf das Rennen hat und einfach nur in den Bikepark will, kann sich auch gerne anschließen 

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## OTTO (21. August 2008)

hallo zusammen,
als einheimischer würde ich mich heute auch mal gerne anschliesen, wenns recht ist.
gruß otto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (21. August 2008)

OTTO schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> als einheimischer würde ich mich heute auch mal gerne anschliesen, wenns recht ist.
> gruß otto




Hallo Otto,

natürlich ist es recht - schließlich radeln wir ja heute auf "fremden Terrain" 

Du hast dich ja auch bereits ins Last-Minute-Biking eingetragen, wie ich gesehen habe.

Also dann, bis um 18.00 Uhr.


Viele Grüße
Holger


----------



## GEORGEDD (21. August 2008)

Zwischenstand

1. GEORGEDD + 1
2. ZANDERSCHNAPPER
3. SKATESON
4. SPEEDFOX + 1
5. RALLE
6. STEFAN S. 
7. BRNDCH
8. DOMINGO CHAVEC
9. Otto

Manoman - 11 Leute - da kommt ja der erste schon wieder an und da ist der letzte noch gar nicht losgefahren! 

Ich freu mich - bis dann


----------



## böser_wolf (21. August 2008)

was hab ihr da für ne runde im kopf 
evt bind ich die rote lampe an mein zonenrad und roll mit


----------



## zanderschnapper (21. August 2008)

So Jungens,

ich muss jetzt mal ein gaaaaaaanz dickes Lob abgeben.

Die "Schweinfurter Runde" war einfach nur geeeeeeeil 
Hat mir sehr gut gefallen und ruft recht bald nach Wiederholung 

War heute ne echt super Runde mit vielen neuen Gesichtern.
Ich hoffe sehr das man sich bald wieder mal auf den Trails sieht.

Viele Grüße an die Schweinfurter Biker.

Also, bis demnächst.


Viele Grüße
Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (22. August 2008)

Moin!
Ich kann mich diesen Lobeshymnen nur anschließen!
 Das war absolut gut - und noch mehr 
Waren viel nette neue Leutz dabei
Man sieht sich wieder will ich hoffen 

ErstmalnKaffeeamfrühenMorgenholGruß
Ralle


----------



## skateson (22. August 2008)

Hallo Leute 

Ich schließe mich da Holger und Ralle an.

Super Runde gestern.


So Erwin für dich hier noch der Track.


Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (22. August 2008)

@Sven
Besten Dank.

Na da habe ich ja wieder was verpasst. Aber was sollst bin heute auch ein paar Trails im Schweinfurter Wald abgefahren.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (23. August 2008)

@all die morgen Früh um 08.00 Uhr schon fit sind

ich hab grad mit Eberhard telefoniert. Die Steigerwaldbiker machen morgen wieder eine ihrer legendären TRAIL-TOUREN.

Ich bin auf alle Fälle dabei. Treffpunkt ist um 08.30 Uhr in Sand beim Eberhard 

Vielleicht hat ja noch einer von euch Lust?!

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Eltmenner (23. August 2008)

Arrrrrr!
Warum nur müßt ihr immer so bald fahren?
Abgesehen davon gehts bei mir Morgen eh nicht, aber trotzdem.
Ab 1. Sept. habe ich Urlaub, hoffe da kann ich mich irgenwo mal anschließen. 

Greetz


----------



## The_Ralle (24. August 2008)

@Eltmenner

Sorry  - des mit 08.30 Uhr is ja nicht meine Idee. Es is halt bei den Steigerwaldbikern die absolute Sonntags-Stamm-Uhrzeit. Klappt bei mir ja auch net oft


----------



## SpeedFox (24. August 2008)

ja hallo erstmal bin jetzt wieder DAHEIM>>> den Rest der Woche in Hammelburg...arbeiten 

Ja kleine Frage wann mach mern des nächste mal den Schweinfurter Wald unsicher!!!

Denn die Runde am Donnerstag schreit nur noch so nach einen* REPLAY *

*was ich auch stark fand war des mal wirklich ALLE zusammen >><< haben*

*@the_Ralle*
*ja heut währ i a am liebsten mit den Steigerwaldbikern in sand mit gedüst, nur die Uhrzeit hat mir einen strich durch die Rechnung gemacht! Weil ich ja noch einen anderen Termin am Samstag ABEND annehmen musste *
abba mal schauen evtl. klappts des nächste mal---sprich in 2 wochen---wenn se wiedermal ne Trailrunde drehen 

abber bis dahin....abwarten und


----------



## zanderschnapper (25. August 2008)

Hallo Männers,

hat sich schon mal jemand seine Gedanken für die Donnerstags-Tour gemacht?

Falls ja, immer her mit den Vorschlägen 



Beste Grüße
Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. August 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei, also auf geht's

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## skateson (26. August 2008)

Hallo Leute


Ich kann leider diesen Donnerstag nicht mit fahren.


Muss Arbeiten.

Gruß Sven


----------



## The_Ralle (27. August 2008)

@all OBERAMMERGAU-INTERESSENTEN

und @skateson, esan78, brndch, zanderschnapper

Grobe Planung meinerseits (momentan): Start Sa. 13.09.08 - Rückfahrt So. nach der Siegerehrung
Ich will um allerspätestens 16.00 Uhr in Oberammergau aufschlagen;
d.h. wir müssten um 11.00 Uhr bzw. 11.30 Uhr losfahren. Geplante Fahrtzeit mit 1x PP  = 3,5 - 4  Std.
Ich muss halt auch irgendwann mal nach ner Unterkunft schauen 
Anmeldefrist für das Rennen an sich läuft ja bis Anfang KW 37 - das is ja kein Problem.

Bitte mal posten oder PN an mich


----------



## SpeedFox (27. August 2008)

Moin leut diesen Donnerstag kann ich leider nett mit BIK´N!!!! 

@Zanderschnapper
du deine lampe wird mir immer sympatischer......ich glaub des ich se dir abkauf!!! Kostabrava???????  

viel spaß moin beim biken 

Greetzy SpeedFox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (27. August 2008)

Hi Speedy,

wenn Du die Lampe von meinem Bilderalbum meinst, muss ich dich enttäuschen.

Die ist *"unverkäuflich"* 

Die andere wo ich anbiete hast Du doch beim letzten Biken am Höllental-Parkplatz gesehen, oder warst Du da nicht mehr mit dabei? 


Gruß Holger


----------



## zanderschnapper (27. August 2008)

Hi Leute,

was ist denn jetzt los hier?
Ausser ein paar Absagen......  und der Zusage von Erwin 
Wenn morgen keiner fahren will, ich fahre auch alleine oder zu Zweit 
Dann werde ich wohl mal den Manni anrufen, der freut sich bestimmt.




Grüße Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (27. August 2008)

Ich schaffs gesundheitlich nicht. Habs total im Hals und Schnupfen. Mach dieses Mal eine Pause. Möcht vermeiden, dass ich ganz krank werde.
Trotzdem viel Spaß Jungs 

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## brndch (27. August 2008)

Hi,

schönen guten AAAAAAAbenddddd,

Ich wäre morgen auch wieder am Start.
Kommt halt darauf an wo ihr hinfahren wollt! 
Gruß

@Erwin
Ich habe zuhause ein kleines Büchlein mit ein paar guten Routen, wenn Du willst kann ich ja einmal mitbringen.
- Könntest du des Büchle morgen mal mitbringen falls wir morgen ne Runde drehen sollten?


----------



## Gandalf01 (27. August 2008)

brndch schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> schönen guten AAAAAAAbenddddd,
> 
> ...


@Christian
ja habs schon im Rucksack und auch die Radkarte für die Rhön.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## nosaint77 (27. August 2008)

Hallo, will mit meiner Frau (Anfänger, Fahrkönnen S0 bis S1) am Zabelstein fahren. Da ich selbst noch nicht dort gefahren bin und ein GPS hab, bräuchte ich nen Ratschlag welche Tour/Track ideal für uns wäre - Streckenlänge bis ca. 30km und max. 500hm. Danke schon mal im voraus...

Gruß, Florian


----------



## Gandalf01 (27. August 2008)

Hallo Florian,

hier ein paar Touren am Zabelstein, die wir oder ich alleine am Zabelstein gemacht haben. Es gibt eine Menge guter Trails und DU solltes da mal die Locals fragen was es sonst noch so gibt.
Ein Abstecher zum Schlangentrail (Zell a. E.) ist auf jeden Fall ein muß !
Ein paar gute Tracks kannst Du auch auf der Seite der Steigerwaldbiker finden.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (27. August 2008)

Hi, 
Falls keiner einen Tourvorschlag für die Donnerstagsrunde hat würd ich als treffpunkt den Zabelsteinparkplatz vorschlagen und dann Richtung Handtal fahren! 
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Eltmenner (28. August 2008)

Hab leider Spätschicht, und kann auch ned eher aufhören, Urlaubszeit!
Aber ab nächste Woche hab ich Urlaub, und da will ich auf jeden Fall mal mit fahren.
Dann regnets bestimmt wie aus Eimern. 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (28. August 2008)

Hi Leute,
so wie es aussieht werden wir heute ein Runde durchs Wässernachtal machen.

Start um 18:00 - 18:10 (spätestens) in Haßfurt an dern Schule im Nassachtal.
Also wer noch Lust hat bitte melden!


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (28. August 2008)

Hi,

@all: meine wenigkeit ist heute abend in hassfurt auch wieder vertreten!


----------



## Gandalf01 (28. August 2008)

Hi Christian,

ich hab auf jeden Fall das "Büchlein" und die Karte von der Rhön mit dabei!
Ich kann Dir dann auch ein paar kleine Infos für Rhöntouren geben.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (28. August 2008)

Hi Leute, für alle die das Haßfurter Tagblatt nicht lesen oder bekommen.

Hier der Bericht der Steigerwaldbiker "Tour der Superlative mit 15 540 Höhenmetern" 

Meinen Glückwunsch an Eberhard, Klaus, Werner, Martin, Gerhard  und Theo 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Hoppl (28. August 2008)

Hey, hier noch ein kleiner Mini-Tipp...

falls ihr mal in der Gegend von Ebern rumcruised - dann könnt ihr ja mal 
bei Heilgersdorf Richtung Christenstein den Berg rauf kurbeln...

Da gibts zwar hauptsächlich nur Waldautobahn - aber eben auch das hier:












Ok - kein Singletrail im eigentlichen Sinn - durch den harten Waldboden kommt trotzdem Stimmung auf  
Und fast Null Fussgängerverkehr


----------



## Gandalf01 (28. August 2008)

Hi Leute,
so Donnerstagsrunde ist rum, 8 Mann waren wir heute .

So hier mal kurz die Daten

Länge: ca: 29 km
Dauer: ca. 2 Stunden
Hms: ca. 626 (GPS Höhenmeter  )

Und wie immer auch noch der Track !


@Hoppl 
Besten Dank für den Tipp, falls wir mal da rauf kommen werden wir das mal ausprobieren 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (29. August 2008)

@alle diejenigen, die letzten Donnerstag die SW-Trailrunde mitgefahren sind - hier noch eine kleine Impression  (ich weiß ich bin damit n bißchen spät dran - aber naja  )


----------



## zanderschnapper (29. August 2008)

So Jungs,
hier mal ein paar Bildchen von meiner 35 Watt IRC Halogen-Lampe.


Das ist übrigens die Lampe, welche zum Verkauf steht 


Kurz noch ein paar Infos:

Alu-Gehäuse mit abschraubbarem Frontring, schwarz eloxiert
35 Watt IRC-Halogen-Birne
dimmbar in drei Stufen über kleinen Schalter
NiMh-Akku von NEW-Tecs, 12 Volt - 10000mAh (mit Garantie)
Akku passt übrigens auch in den Trinkflaschenhalter
Laufzeit je nach Dimmstufe von mind. 2,5 - 4 Std.
Ladegerät gibt es natürlich passend zum Akku dazu

Also, wer Interesse hat, bitte PN
Preis ebenfalls per PN 

Viele Grüße
Holger

P.S. wer mich kennt, weiß das ich keinen Schrott verkaufe


----------



## Hoppl (29. August 2008)

Kleiner Nachtrag zu den beiden Bildern...

Die Datei im Anhang zeigt wo sich das Weglein ungefähr befindet.
Müsste mal das GPS von der Schwester ausleihen - dann könnt ichs genauer sagen.

Wie man sieht nicht all zu lang. Aber wenn man eh grad in der Nähe ist sollte 
man sich den Ausblick vom Christenstein nicht entgehen lassen und dann gleich noch den Weg mitnehmen.
Und am besten vom Christenstein her kommend abfahren...


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (30. August 2008)

Servus miteinander, 

bin ja am Donnerstag vor einer Woche das erste mal dabei gewesen und kann nur sagen das es verdammt viel spaß gemacht hat. Bestimmt war die Tour im Wässernachtal auch nicht schlecht , kenn mich da auch ein bischen aus. Leider werd ich frühestens am 25.09. wieder mitfahren können . Bis dahin viel Spaß! ... ¡hasta luego Alemania! Viva la Mexico


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. September 2008)

Hi Leute,

wie sieht's mit Donnerstag aus? Hat jemand Vorschläge?

Gerhard hat am Donnerstag gemeint möglicherweise könnten wir ein paar Trails der Steigerwaldbiker abfahren, aber dazu müsste es trocken sein.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (1. September 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> aber dazu müsste es trocken sein.
> 
> 
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin




.....wieso????????? 

Spaß beiseite, 
also ich hätte nix einzuwenden gegen eine ultimative *TRAILRUNDE* 

Jungs, ich bin dabei 


Gruß Holger


----------



## skateson (1. September 2008)

Hallo Leute

Trailrunde hört sich super an, nur kann ich diese Woche wegen der Arbeit nicht.

Naja vielleicht fahrt ihr ja die Runde dann auch nächsten Do!


Gruß Sven


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. September 2008)

Hi Sven,
momentan ist noch nichts fest, aber Du weißt ja wenn nicht einer anfängt etwas zu planen wird es bis Donnerstags nichts 

@ Holger
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat Gerhard gemeint das es bei feuchtem Wetter doch schon "grenzwertig" ist manche Trails zu fahren.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (1. September 2008)

Hi Erwin,

mit dem "richtigen" Hinterreifen ist das doch kein Problem 
Da wird ein richtiger "Schlammcatcher" aufgezogen und dann geht die Post ab......


......wie auch immer, runter kommen sie alle  ......ist halt nur eine Frage des Stiles 



Gruß Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (1. September 2008)

Trails der Steigerwald-Biker 

da wäre der Ralle auf alle Fälle wieder dabei!! Aber zu arg nass darf es nicht sein - stimmt. Naja - warten wirs mal ab. Momentan ist die Wetterprognose recht durchwachsen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GEORGEDD (1. September 2008)

Hallo Bikerkollegen, meld mich hiermit zurück aus dem Urlaub.

Würde am Donnerstag auch mitfahren wenn es nicht zu sehr regnet. Wär echt schön wenn wir ein paar Trails der Steigerbiker fahren könnten.

Gruß Georg


----------



## SpeedFox (2. September 2008)

Moin Jungs bin wiedermal am Donnerstag schwer mit meiner Arbeit geschäfftigt>>>Kann leider wieder mal am Donnerstag nett mit euch auf Tour gehen 
Melde mich hiermit ab!

Hochachtungsvoll
SpeedFox


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. September 2008)

Hi Leute,
habe heute mit Stefan S.  eine schöne Tour im Schweinfurter Wald gemacht und wir sind ein paar gute Trails gefahren. Bei einem der letzten runter in Höllental war ich richtig begeistert allerdings war er für mich richtig schwer zu fahren 

Ich hoffe, dass es bis Donnerstag nicht mehr regnet und Gerhard sich bereit erklärt uns ein paar schöne Trails der Steigerwaldbiker zeigt. 

EDIT:
so hab die Trails mal angehängt, leider hat der Colorado etwas gesponnen, deswegen ist es diesesmal etwas ungenauer 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (2. September 2008)

Hi Erwin,

bei mir hat es heute zeitlich leider nicht ganz gepasst, sonst wär ich dabei gewesen 
Hab auch erst zu spät gesehen, das Du mal bei mir angerufen hast 
Die Tour am Donnerstag werde ich jetzt gleich mal ins Last-Minute-Biking eintragen.

Also Leute, ran an den Speck.


Grüße Holger


----------



## Eltmenner (2. September 2008)

Hi,

also ich währe dann am Donnerstag auch endlich mal dabei. Ein Kollege von mir geht evtl. auch mit, hoffe das ist kein Problem.
Gerhard ist der aus Sand oder? Das würde für mich richtig passen, da ich ja aus Elt..... bin.
Habe letztes mal was von Lampen mitbekommen. Ich hab fei keine. Brauch ich eine?

Gruß Ralf


----------



## zanderschnapper (2. September 2008)

Eltmenner schrieb:


> Habe letztes mal was von Lampen mitbekommen. Ich hab fei keine. Brauch ich eine?
> 
> Gruß Ralf



Hi Ralf,
der Gerhard ist aus Westheim, fährt aber meist mit den Sandern.

Bei der jetzigen Runde brauchst noch kein Lämpchen - aber lange ist es nicht mehr hin 

Gruß Holger


----------



## Eltmenner (2. September 2008)

Und wo ist Abfahrt am Donnersag? Westheim oder .......???


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. September 2008)

Hi Ralf,

noch steht nicht fest ob wir die Trails fahren können, denn hierzu benötigen wir einen Guide von den Steigerwaldbikern.
Momentan fehlt uns noch die Zusage von Gerhard oder einem anderen, der die Trails gut kennt. 
Aber lassen wir uns mal überraschen, als Ausweichmöglichkeit steht auch noch die Schwendenschanze/Jägerpfad und/oder Goßmannsdorf im Raum.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (3. September 2008)

Moin Jungs,
also, so wie es im Moment ausschaut steigt die ultimative Trailtour am Donnerstag 

Als Treffpunkt ist die Kirche in Zell am Ebersberg angedacht - die ist ziemlich genau in der Ortsmitte.

*Uhrzeit: pünktlich um 18.00 Uhr*....

....damit wir gleich los können.

Der Letzte zahlt diesmal die Zeche 

Tragt Euch bitte im *Last-Minute-Biking *ein, damit wir wissen wer alles kommt.


Gruß Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (3. September 2008)

Ja sauber!! Einwandfrei! Pünktlich 18.00 Uhr? Könnt ich ja schonmal meinen Geldbeutel mit einstecken (  ) ne schmarrn ´- ich schau zu, dass ich rechtzeitig da bin! 
LMB hab ich mich schon eingetragen 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Eltmenner (3. September 2008)

Hi,

hiermit Zusage! Zell am Ebersberg,18.00 Uhr.
Keine Ahnung wo ich mich im  LMB eintragen soll. Hab nix gefunden.
Entweder blind, oder zu blöd.


----------



## zanderschnapper (3. September 2008)

Eltmenner schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hiermit Zusage! Zell am Ebersberg,18.00 Uhr.
> Keine Ahnung wo ich mich im  LMB eintragen soll. Hab nix gefunden.
> Entweder blind, oder zu blöd.



Hi Ralf,

bist wahrscheinlich nur "blind" 
Wenn Du auf dieser Seite bist und ganz nach oben scrollst, steht oberhalb von deinem Nicknamen "Alle Termine anzeigen"

Klicke einfach auf "Alle Termine anzeigen" und dann musst Du nur schauen wo unser Termin eingetragen ist. (04.09.2008 - Zanderschnapper)

Geht ganz easy 


Gruß Holger


P.S. ich hoffe da Du "trailtauglich" bist


----------



## Eltmenner (3. September 2008)

Alles klar! Danke Leute.
Böhlgrund bin ich schon öfter gefahren.
Trailtauglich? Werden wir schon sehen was der Helm aushält.Hehehe!
Gruß Ralf


----------



## GEORGEDD (3. September 2008)

Eltmenner schrieb:


> Werden wir schon sehen was der Helm aushält.Hehehe!
> Gruß Ralf



Das ist doch mal die richtige Einstellung.

Wenn alles klappt wie geplant dann bring ich noch 1-2 Leute mit (am Donnerstag) aber wartet nicht auf mich falls ich nicht da bin.

Gruß Georg


----------



## zanderschnapper (3. September 2008)

Hi Jungs,

schlechte Nachrichten - die Trailtour entfällt leider 
Gerhard hat vorhin bei mir angerufen und gemeint das es nix bringt, ist zu gewagt.

Alternativvorschläge werden daher gerne angenommen.

Am besten wären wohl morgen schöne Schotterwege.
Was meint Ihr denn dazu??

Gruß Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GEORGEDD (3. September 2008)

Ich könnte ne Alternative anbieten - ne runde in Schweinfurt (aber nicht die von letztens) quasi die schon mal beschriebene Runde 2 (siehe oben)

Start wäre wieder Parkplatz des Biergarten (auch wie letztens)

Gruß Georg


----------



## brndch (3. September 2008)

Hallo Georg,

Also ich finde den Vorschlag von dir Perfekt.
Ich wär auf jeden fall dabei. Auch wenns Regnen sollte. 
Mal schaun wär noch interesse hätt.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Gandalf01 (3. September 2008)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Ich könnte ne Alternative anbieten - ne runde in Schweinfurt (aber nicht die von letztens) quasi die schon mal beschriebene Runde 2 (siehe oben)
> 
> Start wäre wieder Parkplatz des Biergarten (auch wie letztens)
> 
> Gruß Georg


Hi Georg, welche Runde meinst DU?

Die Stefan und ich diese Woche gemacht habe?

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (3. September 2008)

Hi Erwin,
schaust Du unter Post 645 


Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (3. September 2008)

Hi Holger,
hab ich mittlerweile auch wieder gefunden. Ich wußte gar nicht dass wir schon so viele Seiten voll haben 

Ich hoffe ich schaffe es rechtzeitig, denn ich muß morgen wieder nach HZA, ich melde mich aber auf jeden Fall.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Eltmenner (3. September 2008)

Hi,

laut Wetterbericht regnets Morgen nicht, nur bewölkt. Dann komm ich auch.  Schönwetterfahrer!

Gruß Ralf


----------



## The_Ralle (4. September 2008)

Kaffeegruß @ all 

Also - wer hat Kontakt zu Gerhard und klärt ab, ob die Steigerwaldbiker-Trails befahren werden oder nicht?!

Und wer ist für Schweinfurt - Trialrunde 2

Einfach mal abstimmen würde ich sagen!

Mir isses wurst (tolle Aussage, gelle) - aber in SW bin ich auf jeden Fall auch dabei, falls Zell flach fällt 

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## The_Ralle (4. September 2008)

Ups - habs grad gelesen - Trailtour fällt flach im Steigerwald. Also jetzt stehen die Zeichen Richtung SW...

falls noch jemand andere Vorschläge hat - raus damit


----------



## GEORGEDD (4. September 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi Erwin,
> schaust Du unter Post 645
> 
> 
> Gruß Holger




Ups das war dann doch schon verdammt weit oben 

Genau das hab ich gemeint. Die Tour ist übrigens auch bei Regen noch gut befahrbar.

Gruß Georg


----------



## zanderschnapper (4. September 2008)

*Achtung an ALLE !!*

Nachdem die Trailtour buchstäblich ins Wasser fällt, wird heute Abend wieder im *"Schweinfurtert Höllental"* gefahren 

Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz am Biergarten wie schon beim letzten Mal.

Und wieder der Hinweis auf *pünktliches Erscheinen* 

*Startzeit: 18.00 Uhr*

Wäre super wenn sich alle Mitfahrer kurz anmelden - damit wir heute Abend nicht lange warten müssen.


Gruß Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GEORGEDD (4. September 2008)

Ich bin dabei 

mit einem Mitfahrer (in seiner Form einzigartig - zumindest seit ich mit der Truppe mitfahre)

Gruß GB


----------



## The_Ralle (4. September 2008)

Ralle is am Start - und der Stefan S. aus S. auch soweit ich tel. in Erfahrung gebracht hab 

bis denne


----------



## brndch (4. September 2008)

Hi Hi Hi,

Meine wenigkeit ist heute abend auch wieder mit am Start.
Wär hätt´s gedacht!!!

@ Ralle: Hab gerade mal die Meldeliste gecheckt, jez kann ja wirklich nix mehr schief laufen.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## The_Ralle (4. September 2008)

@christian 
stimmt - wir sind dabei  - wird n interessantes Rennen 

p.s. schönes Bildchen hast du dir da verpasst


----------



## GEORGEDD (4. September 2008)

Zwischenstand

Georg+1
brndch
the_Ralle+1
zanderschnapper
Gandalf (evtl.)
Eltmenner
=8 

Echt cool immer wieder so ne große Truppe zusammenzukriegen!

Gruß GB


----------



## The_Ralle (4. September 2008)

INFO:
Ich war so frech und hab die ganze Sache nochmal ins LastMinuteBiken eingeschrieben


----------



## zanderschnapper (4. September 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> INFO:
> Ich war so frech und hab die ganze Sache nochmal ins LastMinuteBiken eingeschrieben




Ralle, Du bist der Beste


----------



## böser_wolf (4. September 2008)

ach die herren reiten heut den orginalweg 
hmm nach ner woche lago di levico 
heut mal wieder im schlamm spielen 
könnte lustig sein 
ok mal schauen ob´s hinhaut  aber net warten


----------



## GEORGEDD (4. September 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ...nach ner woche lago di levico...



Wollt mir den Laga di Levico auch im Sommerurlaub ankucken aber bin (wie immer) am Lago di Garda "hängen geblieben" und hab es (auch wie immer) nicht bereut!

Gruß GB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (4. September 2008)

......der Countdown läuft......

Grüße Holger


----------



## brndch (4. September 2008)

Ja,ja der Spaß war heut wohl vorbei bevor er erst angefangen hat!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













Tja, that´s the real life!
Na ja hab dann doch noch ne runde mit 45 km gedreht.

Grüße Christian


----------



## Gandalf01 (4. September 2008)

Hi Leute

so wir sind wieder zuhause und schon geduscht 

War eine super Tour großes Lob an Georg 

hier erst einmal die Daten

Dauer: ca. 2:15 h
Länge: ca: 32 Km
HMS: 645 hms


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (6. September 2008)

@böser wolf

den hier mein ich


----------



## The_Ralle (8. September 2008)

SCHÖNEN GUTEN TAG 
(so - genug mit den Förmlichkeiten)

was geht diese Woche Donnerstag?!? 

Mein Vorschlag

STEIGERWALD-BIKER-TRAILS

Begründung: Es soll von Mo-Do bei uns in der Gegend schönes Wetter und keinen Niederschlag geben!!!  

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## GEORGEDD (8. September 2008)

Gute Idee - hat den ein Steigerbikerguide zeit uns zu "guiden"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skateson (9. September 2008)

Hallo Leute

Wo wollen wir am Donnerstag fahren?

Schwedenschanze?

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei,egal wo wir fahren!

Gruß Sven


----------



## GEORGEDD (9. September 2008)

Hab gerade gemerkt das ich meine Lampe in Dresden liegen gelassen hab!

Ich glaube damit bin ich am Donnerstag raus!

Georg


----------



## The_Ralle (10. September 2008)

Schönen guten Morgen!

@all - was geht jetzt morgen abends - irgendwelche Rückmeldungen vorhanden?!

@George
ne ne - 1x geht noch ohne - oder jemand anders soll dir halt ein Lichtlein mitbringen - weiß ja nicht - vielleicht hat der ein oder andere noch Ersatz daheim rumliegen


----------



## The_Ralle (10. September 2008)

Schönen guten Morgen!

@all - was geht jetzt morgen abends - irgendwelche Rückmeldungen vorhanden?!

@George
ne ne - 1x geht noch ohne - oder jemand anders soll dir halt ein Lichtlein mitbringen - weiß ja nicht - vielleicht hat der ein oder andere noch Ersatz daheim rumliegen


----------



## zanderschnapper (10. September 2008)

*Hallo und einen wunderschönen guten Morgen an alle!*


Ihr seht schon an der Überschrift das ich überaus gut gelaunt bin, gelle 

Es gibt sehr gute Neuigkeiten für den Donnerstag.
Diesmal steigt unsere ultimative Trailtour  die vor zwei Wochen wegen Regens ausgefallen ist.

*Deshalb:* 
*Treffpunkt: 11.09.2008 um 17.55 Uhr
Wo: Kirchplatz in Zell am Ebersberg*

Um überaus *pünktliches Erscheinen* wird gebeten.
Man merkt jetzt schon jede 5 min. die man am Abend später los kommt - und im Wald und auf den Trails ganz besonders.
Ist also nicht böse von mir gemeint.

Bitte tragt Euch alle in das Last-Minute-Biking ein, der Termin steht fest und wird nicht mehr verschoben 

Und wer jetzt nicht kann oder nicht will oder was weiß ich auch immer, der hat selbst Schuld 



@Ralle,
Du hast nen Doppelpost eingestellt, kommt davon, wenn man um 4.49 Uhr noch nicht ausgeschlafen hat 


@GEORG,
ich kann dich beruhigen, diesmal brauchst Du noch kein Lämpchen.
Wir sind am Donnerstag um kurz nach 20.00 Uhr wieder an den Autos.



So Männers, ran an den Speck - und immer dran denken

*Morgen ist schon Donnerstag 
*

Viele Grüße
Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. September 2008)

Hi Leute,

bin dabei 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (10. September 2008)

@Holgerson
sauber ausgecheckt 
bin dabei!


----------



## GEORGEDD (10. September 2008)

Naja wenn ihr alle keine Lampen habt dann isses mir auch egal! 

War gestern bis 20:00 noch im Wald und da war es schon finster wie im Bärenar***. Denk also bis 19:30 sollten wir uns aus dem gröbsten Unterholz befreit haben!

Bis Donnerstag


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. September 2008)

Hi Leute 
mal was anderes   ein paar Bilder von meinem Alpencross































>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## marcie (10. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich fahr am Freitag nach Eltmann und wollte einen Abstecher nach Zell (Schlangweg) machen. Da ich den noch nicht gefahren habe, wie muss ich mir denn den so vorstellen und wo wäre der beste Einstieg, ich fahr lieber bergab als rauf  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (10. September 2008)

Hi marcie

Einstieg in Zell ist gut, wenn Du den Weg nicht kennst ist die Erstbefahrung bergauf besser, da der Einstieg leichter zu finden ist.
Schau Dir mal den Anhang an, da findest Du den Schlangenweg als GoogleEarth kmz-File.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## marcie (11. September 2008)

Hallo Gandalf,

vielen Dank. Den werd ich mir morgen mal geben. Bin schon gespannt.


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. September 2008)

Hi Leute,

so wieder zurück und geduscht 

Großes Lob an Gerhard das war spitzenmäßig, eine der besten Trailtouren, die ich je gefahren bin.  


hier die Daten:

Dauer: ca. 2:10
Länge: ca. 20 km
HMs: ca. 720 hms !!

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Eltmenner (12. September 2008)

Hi!
War gestern echt ne sau geile Tour.
Mal schaun, vielleicht fahr ich Sonntag Nachmittag gleich noch mal.


----------



## GEORGEDD (12. September 2008)

Schließ mich an! SAUBERER TRAIL!! Ein Bitte hätte ich noch - könnt ihr den bitte noch bis Schweinfurt (Söldnerstraße) verlängern?

Gruß GB


----------



## zanderschnapper (13. September 2008)

Hi Jungens,
ich muss auch noch was zu unserer Donnerstags-Trailrunde abgeben:

*Das was SPITZE* 

An dieser Stelle nochmals vielen, vielen Dank an Gerhard der uns als Guide sicher durch die Trails geführt hat 
Waren schon ein paar sehr knifflige Passagen dabei.
Mir hat es wieder super gut gefallen und riesigen Spaß gemacht - und so soll es ja sein 

Hier noch unsere Truppe:

Gerhard
Ralf
Stefan
Sven
Erwin
Holger
Georg
Ralf

Den Rest der Tour hat uns Erwin ja schon eingestellt.
Das nächste Mal ist eine Beleuchtung fast Pflicht - es war auch diesmal am Schluss schon wieder recht dunkel 
Und das Abschlußbier in Zell hat mir auch seeeehr gut geschmeckt 

Hat schon jemand für Donnerstag eine Idee???


Schönes Wochenende wünscht
Holger


----------



## GEORGEDD (13. September 2008)

Wer hat denn von euch allen ne gängige Lampe?

Oder andere Frage - sind denn alle halbwegs Nigth-Ride-tauglich?

Georg


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. September 2008)

Hi Georg,

ich noch nicht. Aber ich hoffe das die Lampen bald fertig sind.  
Momentan  habe ich nur die kleine Lampe (ixon LED), die ich am Donnerstag dabei hatte,


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Eltmenner (13. September 2008)

Hi,

ich bin heut noch mal den Trail vom Donnerstag gefahren. Da es ja die ganze Nacht regnete, war es auch dementsprechend rutschig, aber dafür hell.Sieht schon etwas  anders aus am Tag. 
Meint ihr so ne billige Lampe für 20 - 50 Euros reicht da? Wenn man bedenkt wie oft sie gebraucht wird halte ich da für ausreichend. Lasse mich aber gerne von Euch beraten.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (13. September 2008)

Eltmenner schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin heut noch mal den Trail vom Donnerstag gefahren. Da es ja die ganze Nacht regnete, war es auch dementsprechend rutschig, aber dafür hell.Sieht schon etwas  anders aus am Tag.
> Meint ihr so ne billige Lampe für 20 - 50 Euros reicht da? Wenn man bedenkt wie oft sie gebraucht wird halte ich da für ausreichend. Lasse mich aber gerne von Euch beraten.
> ...




Hi Ralf,

dann muss ich dich wohl das nächste Mal beim Biken überraschen.
Wenn Du das gesehen hast willst Du nix mehr anderes.

Ist aber leider nicht für 50 EUR zu haben.


Beste Grüße 
Holger


----------



## Eltmenner (13. September 2008)

Ja, dann sprechen wir noch mal am Donnerstag drüber wenn alles klappt. Meinst Du die, die hier im Forum zum Verkauf steht? Preislich????  (knauser)

Gruß Ralf


----------



## zanderschnapper (13. September 2008)

Hi Ralf,

die Lampe die ich hier im Forum anbiete ist eine mit IRC-Halogen-Technik.
Ist mit einer HID-Xenon von der Lichtausbeute her nicht zu vergleichen.

Aber die Halogen-Lampe macht auch schon ganz ordentlich "Musik" auf den Trails.

Wenn alles klappt, bringe ich am Donnerstag mal meine Lämpchen mit, dann hat man den direkten Vergleich 


Gruß Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (15. September 2008)

@all - Hello 

wir sind zurück vom Oberammergau Alpen-Bike-Cup.
Sportlich gesehen wars da härteste was ich mir bisher zugemutet habe.
War aber ne tolle Erfahrung.

Hab in meinem Profil ein kleines Fotoalbum reingestellt - wer neugierig ist, kann ja mal reinschauen...

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. September 2008)

Hi Ralf,

schönen Bilder  


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. September 2008)

Hi Leute
wie sieht es mit Donnerstag aus?

Mein Vorschlag wäre wieder mal die Schwendenschanze


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skateson (15. September 2008)

Hallo Leute 

Ich kann am Donnerstag leider nicht mitfahren.

Die Arbeit ruft.

Wünsche euch viel Spaß.

Bis zum nächsten Nightride.

Gruß Sven


----------



## The_Ralle (15. September 2008)

Schwedenschanze bin ich dabei!!


----------



## GEORGEDD (15. September 2008)

Ich bin am Donnerstag auch raus. Hab mir am Sonntag nen Muskelfaserriss zugezogen. :-( Ich hoffe nächste Woche gehts wieder aber das fällt wohl unter Wunschdenken. 

Viel Spaß - GB


----------



## Linef (15. September 2008)

Servus,
ich bin aus Pfaffendorf (Maroldsweisach) und hab jetzt auch diesen Thread gefunden. Wäre auch für Touren im Nordöstlichen Landkreis zu haben. Fahre allerdings nur ein Cross-Trekking Rad und bin ein wenig im Trainingsrückstand, konnte mich nicht wirklich aufraffen diesen Sommer zu fahren.


----------



## SpeedFox (16. September 2008)

A schau an ä marokaner 

moin leut also muss mich leider wieder mal Donnerstagstechnisch zurück halten-muss wieder mal bis 20 uhr ARBEITEN 

Leutz ich brauch mal wieder ne anständige Trailtour bin schon volle KANNE auf entzug   

Aber ich hoff des es so bald wie möglich wieder mal klappt!!!!

@Holger klappt des mit der Lampereservierung bzw. hast du meine nachricht bekommen?????!!!

Also leut haut euch nei & viel spaß am Donnerstag bei der Schwedenschanze

Greetzy SpeedFox


----------



## The_Ralle (16. September 2008)

Also geht Schwedenschanze klar?
Dann trag ich das mal ins LastMinuteBiken ein!!
Treffpunkt 17.55 Uhr würde ich sagen...   unten am Parkplatz wie immer halt!

Mein Vorschlag: einige bekannte Trails + 1 noch nicht in der Gruppe gefahrenen Trail (soweit ich weiß ) und dann auch mal die Freeride-Strecke (der böse Wolf kommt nämlich wenn er´s schafft) und dann n bißchen Landschaftsgarten im Wald Richtung Manau evtl...

p.s. was die Freeride betrifft - is wie bei allen Strecken - man kann ja auch ganz normal runter fahren - Chickenways gibts immer parallel - also keine Panik


----------



## The_Ralle (16. September 2008)

@Linef
Willkommen in unserem Thread
du kannst dich uns gerne anschließen wenn du magst - aber schau dir vorher mal die Gruppenbilder im Profil von Gandalf an - wir fahren alle MTB´s...

ob du da mit dem Cross-Treking auch so deinen Spaß hast = 

aber du darfst es gerne austesten!!


----------



## Linef (16. September 2008)

Dann muss ich mir eben mal das MTB von meinem Bruder klauen, äh ausleihen. Technisch bin ich allerdings blutiger Anfänger, da ich bislang eigentlich nur auf Landstraßen, Radwegen und Waldautobahnen unterwegs war.
Also wenn ich mal Zeit habe, wovon ich eig. genug bis zum Studiumsbeginn haben werde, werd ich sicher mal mitfahren.


----------



## Eltmenner (16. September 2008)

Hi,

kann mir mal einer die genaue Adresse zukommen lassen!!?!!
War da noch nie. 97461 Eichelsdorf ist klar. Und dann?
Danke schon mal im voraus.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## The_Ralle (17. September 2008)

@Linef
heute wäre die Tour für dich auch gut!!

@Eltmenner
moin! kurze Wegbeschreibung: du fährst nach Hofheim. Dann immer der Vorfahrtsstrasse folgend Richtung Eichelsdorf (quasi du fährst zu Hofheim rein - dann macht die Strasse vor den Torbogen so ne halbrechte Biege den "Berg" runter da immer weiter und unten am "Fuß" rechts abbiegen und ab da wieder geradeaus - wenn du ortsauswärts dann fährst kommt auf der rechten Seite mal das Krankenhaus und dann das BRK - als Anhaltspunkt). Immer geradeaus weiter und nach 3km bist du in Eichelsdorf. Hier bleibst du ebenfalls auf der Hautpstrasse und fährst komplett duch. Nach Ortsende gehts schon sachte n bißchen Berg hoch - ab da sind es noch ca. 500 m. Auf der rechten Seite kommt n Gasthof Namens "Schwedenschanze". Da fährst auch noch vorbei und dann isses die nächste LINKS. Und schon bist du da. Unterer Parkplatz Schwedenschanze.
Viel Erfolg

Navigatorgrüße
Ralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (17. September 2008)

@GEORGEDD 

!!! GUTE BESSERUNG !!!


----------



## zanderschnapper (17. September 2008)

Eltmenner schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann mir mal einer die genaue Adresse zukommen lassen!!?!!
> War da noch nie. 97461 Eichelsdorf ist klar. Und dann?
> ...




Moin Ralf,
eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, Du kommst kurz vorher bei mir vorbei und wir fahren da gemeinsam Richtung Eichelsdorf.

Ich komme aus Haßfurt, wäre somit kein großer Umweg für dich.


Beste Grüße
Holger


----------



## Linef (17. September 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> @Linef
> *heute* wäre die Tour für dich auch gut!!



Ist damit die Tor morgen gemeint? Ich hab nämlich von einer heutigen nichts gelesen, vlt. hab ichs aber nur überlesen.   Morgen wäre ich nämlich verhindert, heute wäre es auch schwierig, aber nicht gänzlich unmöglich.


----------



## The_Ralle (17. September 2008)

@Linef
ups - sorry - ja ich meine unsere Tour für morgen...quasi Donnerstag.
Schade, dass du nicht kannst


----------



## Eltmenner (17. September 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Moin Ralf,
> eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, Du kommst kurz vorher bei mir vorbei und wir fahren da gemeinsam Richtung Eichelsdorf.
> 
> Ich komme aus Haßfurt, wäre somit kein großer Umweg für dich.
> ...



Moing Holger,

Danke für die Hilfe. Nach Eichelsdorf finde ich, wußte nur nicht welcher Parkplatz gemeint ist.

Gruß Ralf

P.S. Ohne Licht wird diesmal nix mehr gehen, denke ich.

Doppel P.S. Und auch ein DANKESCHÖN an Ralle (The navigator) für die klasse Wegbeschreibung!


----------



## The_Ralle (17. September 2008)

@Gandalf
@GEORGEDD
@La-Le-Lu (wer immer du auch bist?!) 

vielen Dank für die netten Kommentare zu meinem Selbstporträt - lasst mich halt auch mal platt sein


----------



## zanderschnapper (17. September 2008)

Hi Ralle,

ich weiß auch schon wer La-Le-Lu ist 


Beste Grüße
Holger


----------



## brndch (17. September 2008)

Hi,

@all:    Ich bin morgen abend auch wieder mit dabei! 

@Ralle: Die Ergebnisse vom Bike Cup stehen nun auch unter ammertal-sportiv.com!

Gruß


----------



## The_Ralle (18. September 2008)

@Holger
Ich hab auch schon soooooo ne Ahnung  wer La-Le-Lu ist - gelle!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (18. September 2008)

Hi Leute 

so wieder zuhause und geduscht.

Jetzt muß mal mal los werden, das war das letzte mal das ich mit Euch gefahren bin 

























































in diesem Monat, denn ich mache erstmal Urlaub in der Türkei. 
Nur Sonne, Strand und Erholung. Nix mit biken

So hier die Daten der Tour.

Länge: ca: 23 km
Dauer: ca. 2,5 H
HMS: 750 hms 

War ein super Tour inklusive Nightride 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (18. September 2008)

@Ralle,

wo bleibt denn das Bildchen 


GuteNachtGruß
Holger

P.S. heute bin ich ganz schön platt


----------



## The_Ralle (19. September 2008)

HILFE - erklärt mir bitte jemand mal wie ich die Bilder in "groß" hier reinstelle? 
ich krieg das irgendwie NICHT hin :kotz:


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. September 2008)

Hi Ralle

also ins Fotoalbum

dort BBCode ein-/ausblenden; mittleres Bild nehmen; dann im Thread "Grafik einfügen" dort den BBCode einfügen  FERTIG








[/URL][/IMG]

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (19. September 2008)

Moin Männers!
Sodala - jetzt aber - hier ein paar kleine Schnappschüsse von unserer gestrigen Tour.
Das Foto des Tages (Häuptling "Grüne Feder") wurde ja bereits durch Erwin selbst eingestellt 









Bild 1: Truppe ohne Blitz abgelichtet
Bild 2: Mit Blitz = Protektorentest **fg**


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. September 2008)

Hi Ralf und wo ist das Bild wo wir uns die Rampe rauf quälen ?? 

Protektoren oder doch Reflektoren  

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (19. September 2008)

Okay - hier speziell für euch:

ERWIN IN ACTION!

Schade, dass man nicht sieht, wie steil die Rampe wirklich ist (25%).
Es handelt sich um die Rampe direkt hoch zum Aussichtsturm 





@Erwin
ja ich mein freilich Reflektoren 


Gruß
Ralle


----------



## GEORGEDD (19. September 2008)

So Leute, jetzt mal ein Nachtrag von mir zur Tour "Steigerwaldtrails". Alles bissel verwackelt und unterbelichtet (Handylike eben)






[/url] 

 

 

 

 

 

 

[/IMG]

Gruß Georg


----------



## GEORGEDD (19. September 2008)

Nachtrag #2 für Eltmenner der versprochene Screenshot vom Schlangentrail





und als Übersicht



 


Gruß GB


----------



## GEORGEDD (19. September 2008)

Und Nachtrag #3

Ein paar Impressionen zum Alpencross 2008



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Gruß Georg

PS: jetzt muss die Upload-Leitung erst mal ein bisschen abkühlen


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. September 2008)

Hi Georg,

schöne Bilder 

Besten Dank

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Eltmenner (19. September 2008)

Hi GEORGEDD,

Danke für die Shots.

Gruß Ralf

P.S. Hoffe Du bist wieder fit.


----------



## GEORGEDD (19. September 2008)

@Eltmenner: Prinzipiell fühle ich mich fit aber der Arzt sagt ich soll as Bein  nicht belasten weil es wieder "aufreisen" könnte. Werd es Dienstag mal testen und wenn ich keine Probleme habe könnte ich dann nächste Woche wieder fahren.

Weiß einer von euch wie lang man warten sollte bis mann wieder "Vollgas" geben kann?

Gruß Georg


----------



## zanderschnapper (19. September 2008)

Hi Georg,

bei einem Muskelfaserriss würde ich mindestens 2 volle Wochen aussetzen, besser 3 Wochen.

Falls Du ja beim gehen oder laufen keine Probleme mehr hast, würde ich mal eine kleine Runde ohne richtige Belastung fahren, wirklich gaaaanz lockeres Treten.

Probiers einfach mal aus 

Auch von mir noch gute Besserung 


Viele Grüße
Holger


----------



## zanderschnapper (22. September 2008)

Moin Männers,
hat schon jemand eine konkrete Idee wo wir am Donnerstag fahren wollen?



Gruß Holger


----------



## skateson (22. September 2008)

Hallo Leute

Wir könnten ja im Wässernachtal ,Zeil  biken oder wir fahren die Hassbergrittstrecke von hofheim aus ab.

Ich bin am Donnerstag auch wieder mal dabei.

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (22. September 2008)

Aha - langsam erwachen die Leutz ausm Wochenendschlaf 

Wässernachtal wär ich auch wieder dabei. Aber diesmal komplett bis Rednershof vor - oder wie das heißt 

oder hat jemand irgendwelche anderen produktiven Vorschläge?!


----------



## GEORGEDD (22. September 2008)

Wenn mein Probebiken am Dienstag folgenlos bleibt dann bin ich auch wieder dabei. Wässernachtal komplett wäre echt cool. Hat nicht jemand gesagt man könnte auch irgendwo bei Geo (wird das so geschrieben) gut biken?

Gruß GB


----------



## brndch (22. September 2008)

Sevus ey,

Falls diese Woche jemand Frei haben sollte, ich habe mit´m Ralf aus Eltmann ne "kleine" Runde ab Zell an der Kirche geplant.Trffpunkt wär um 13:30 Uhr! Wenn jemand zeit hatt kann er sich gerne anschließen.
Gruß

Über die Donnerstags runde wird ja schon heiß diskutiert. hehehehehe


----------



## GEORGEDD (22. September 2008)

brndch schrieb:


> ...Trffpunkt wär um 13:30 Uhr! ...



Da müsste ich aber meine Mittagspause extrem für ausdehnen


----------



## zanderschnapper (22. September 2008)

brndch schrieb:


> Über die Donnerstags runde wird ja schon heiß diskutiert. hehehehehe




Servus Christian,
diese Woche wirds mittags nix mehr mit biken - bin seit heute wieder auf der Arbeit 

Bist Du am Donnerstag dabei - zwecks "Erleuchtung" 


Gruß Holger


----------



## brndch (22. September 2008)

Hallo Holger,

Sofern nix dazwischen kommt bin ich am Donnerstag wieder am START!!!

Gruß
Ghost


----------



## Eltmenner (22. September 2008)

Hi Männers,

ich muß leider heute schon für Donnerstag absagen. Elternabend in der Schule.
Einer muß Daheim bei der Kleinen bleiben, der dann wohl ich bin. Nix mit biken.
Schade! 

Wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß!

Gruß Ralf


----------



## GEORGEDD (22. September 2008)

Eltmenner schrieb:


> Hi Männers,
> 
> ich muß leider heute schon für Donnerstag absagen. Elternabend in der Schule.
> Einer muß Daheim bei der Kleinen bleiben, der dann wohl ich bin. Nix mit biken.
> ...




Da hilft nur den Streitwagen an das edle Ross zu montieren!

Gruß Georg


----------



## skateson (23. September 2008)

Hat keiner sonst einen Vorschlag zum biken am do?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (23. September 2008)

Also, nach dem noch keiner was Konkretes vorgeschlagen hat, würde ich vorschlagen man(n) trifft sich wieder mal in Haßfurt.

Tour dann entweder Wässernach oder die Zeiler Runde.


Gruß Holger


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (23. September 2008)

Servus, 

ich wäre auch wieder mal dabei! Auch wenn das Wetter echt bescheiden ist ...

Gruß

Christian


----------



## GEORGEDD (23. September 2008)

Domingo_Chavec schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich wäre auch wieder mal dabei! Auch wenn das Wetter echt bescheiden ist ...
> 
> ...



Ich denke nicht das am Donnerstag schlechtes Wetter sein wird



 

Gruß Georg


----------



## skateson (23. September 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Also, nach dem noch keiner was Konkretes vorgeschlagen hat, würde ich vorschlagen man(n) trifft sich wieder mal in Haßfurt.
> 
> Tour dann entweder Wässernach oder die Zeiler Runde.
> 
> ...



Hallo Holger

Schreibst den Tremin ins Last-Minute-Biking?!

Wäre super ,wegen Uhrzeit und so.

Gruß Sven


----------



## The_Ralle (24. September 2008)

Jep Zeiler Runde klingt auch ganz gut. Da gibts ja auch einige schöne Dinger! Dann könnten wir ja am Donnerstag wieder mal ne richtig richtig große Truppe werden - wenn die restlichen Haßfurter (der Manni, der Tilo, der Dr., usw...) wieder mitfahren


----------



## zanderschnapper (24. September 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Jep Zeiler Runde klingt auch ganz gut. Da gibts ja auch einige schöne Dinger! Dann könnten wir ja am Donnerstag wieder mal ne richtig richtig große Truppe werden - wenn die restlichen Haßfurter (der Manni, der Tilo, der Dr., usw...) wieder mitfahren



Hi Ralf,
da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen.
Manni und der Doc fahren nicht mehr - zu früh dunkel - und der Thilo arbeitet und kommt erst nach 18.00 Uhr heim.

Aber wir werden trotzdem ne ordentliche Truppe zusammen kratzen 

Meldet Euch doch noch mal welche Runde ich eintragen soll.


Gruß Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skateson (24. September 2008)

Hallo Holger


Ich wäre für die Zeiler Runde.

Gruß Sven


----------



## The_Ralle (24. September 2008)

Zeil !!!


----------



## zanderschnapper (24. September 2008)

Hi Jungs,
jetzt hab ich einen ganz neuen Vorschlag:

Wir fahren morgen rund um den *Knetzberg bei Eschenau* 
Die Runde beinhaltet wieder sensationelle Trails und hat ca. 15 km Länge aaaaber 850-900hm.

Also, schöööön die Waden aufpumpen.

Treffpunkt würde ich sagen um 17.20 Uhr in Haßfurt - anschließend gemeinsame Abfahrt nach Eschenau.

Ich hoffe das trotzdem sehr viele von Euch dabei sind.


Gruß Holger


----------



## skateson (24. September 2008)

Also ich wäre da auch mit dabei!!

Trails!!!!!!!!!

Gruß Sven


----------



## zanderschnapper (24. September 2008)

skateson schrieb:


> Trails!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gruß Sven




Geil, gell???


----------



## zanderschnapper (24. September 2008)

*Achtung Nachtrag:*

Der Termin steht jetzt im *LAST-MINUTE-BIKING*.
Bitte eintragen 


Gruß Holger


----------



## GEORGEDD (24. September 2008)

Gibts auch ein Treffpunkt / Treffzeit in Eschenau? Das würde mir einiges an Zeit ersparen!

Gruß Georg


----------



## brndch (24. September 2008)

Hi Leutz,

Ich bin auch wieder mit am Start, is ja gleich um die Ecke!
@Holger: Wie lange braucht´s n ihr bis nach Eschenau? Werd mich dann in Eschenau einklinken, weil vorher nach has fahren is weng a schmarrn! 

Gruß
Christian

@Holger: Bitte vergessen Sie die Lampe nich sonst seh ich ja gar nix?!?


----------



## zanderschnapper (24. September 2008)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Gibts auch ein Treffpunkt / Treffzeit in Eschenau? Das würde mir einiges an Zeit ersparen!
> 
> Gruß Georg



Hi Georg,

der Treffpunkt in Eschenau ist das Gasthaus Löbl um 17.50 Uhr.

Musst nur von Westheim kommend durch den Ort durchfahren.
Ganz am Ende, da bist Du fast schon wieder aus der Ortschaft draussen, ist links dann die Gastwirtschaft mit Parkplatz.

Ist recht leicht zu finden 
Du schaffst das schon.


Gruß Holger


----------



## GEORGEDD (24. September 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Ist recht leicht zu finden
> Du schaffst das schon.
> 
> 
> Gruß Holger



Ich geb mir Mühe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skateson (24. September 2008)

Hallo Holger 

Ich fahre auch gleich nach Eschenau.

Mann sieht sich dann dort.


Gruß Sven


----------



## The_Ralle (25. September 2008)

@Holger (Großer Touren-Guru) 

wer führt uns denn heut Abend - unser Kumpel aus Westheim - der Gerhard?!


----------



## zanderschnapper (25. September 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> @Holger (Großer Touren-Guru)
> 
> wer führt uns denn heut Abend - unser Kumpel aus Westheim - der Gerhard?!




WOW - jetzt bin ich aber platt 

...als Touren-Guru hat mich noch keiner bezeichnet ...vielen Dank  

...und da ich mich nicht mit fremden Federn schmücke muß ich leider zugeben das die Tour heute Abend von Gerard geführt wird...

...wird aber trotzdem wieder sau gut werden 


Bin schon sehr gespannt ob Du es heute Abend rechtzeitig schaffst 


BisheuteAbendGruß
Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (25. September 2008)

INFO!
heut Abend wird um 17.20 Uhr in HAS NIEMAND sein - soweit ich weiß...

Sven und Christian und George fahren direkt hin und Stefan fährt selber direkt und ich auch (nur mal so angemerkt)!!


----------



## zanderschnapper (25. September 2008)

OK,

wenn jeder selbst zum Treffpunkt in Eschenau fährt, brauche ich ja auf keinen in Haßfurt zu warten.

Bitte richtet Euch von der Zeit her so, das wir pünktlich um 17.50 Uhr in Eschenau los kommen.

Wer eine Lampe hat, bitte mitbringen.


Bis später dann....


----------



## Eltmenner (25. September 2008)

Mann, mann, mann, mann,

ich sitz hier Daheim mit nicht nur einer, sondern gleich drei Kindern. Die zwei Töchter unserer Freundin hab ich auch noch dazu bekommen. 
Da reicht dann nicht mal der Anhänger den der Georg vorschlug.
Na ja, einen Vorteil hats ja dass ich nicht dabei bin. Mein Bike wird ned wieder so dreckig wie am Dienstag, Christian weiss es bestimmt noch, und ich auch ned. Aber dreckig fühl ich mich richtig wohl, so voll Schlamm und so.  Scherz!!!
Mir ist richtig langweilig, die Beine zappeln und zittern rum. 
Gott sei Dank beschäftigen sich die Kinder selbst.
Also, ich will Euch nicht länger langweilen, aber mußte weng meinen Frust abladen. 
Hoffe ihr hattet ne richtig schöne Runde.

Grüßle aus E-mann.


----------



## zanderschnapper (25. September 2008)

Eltmenner schrieb:


> Hoffe ihr hattet ne richtig schöne Runde.
> 
> Grüßle aus E-mann.



Hi Ralf,
wenns dich etwas tröstet - jaaaaaa die hatten wir.

War wieder richtig geil 


Bis zum nächsten Mal.

Gruß Holger


----------



## zanderschnapper (26. September 2008)

So Männers,


noch einmal ein ganz dickes Lob an Gerhard der uns wieder super durch die Trails geführt hat 

War wieder richtig genial !!!

Hier noch unsere Truppe bestehend aus 8 Bikern:

Gerhard
Georg
Ralf
Stefan
Christian
Sven
Christian 
Holger

Tourlänge: knappe 15km
Höhenmeter: 535 hm

Gefahren wurden fast ausschließlich Trails mit super Abfahrten.
Kurz um, eine sehr schöne kurze aber knackige Tour.

Viele Grüße
Holger


*P.S. an dieser Stellen noch ein herzlichen Urlaubsgruß an unseren Erwin,
wir haben gestern des Öfteren mal an dich gedacht *


----------



## The_Ralle (26. September 2008)

jep - genau so schauts aus - ich schließ mich Holger einfach mal an 
supi Tour mit mächtigen Abfahrten bei denen der A.... weit hintern Sattel gemusst hat (stellenweise)

 und auch von mir ein Gruß an de Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skateson (26. September 2008)

Hallo Leute 

Ich schließe mich da Holger und Ralle an.

Super Tour Gerhard.

Auch wenn manche Anstiege sehr knackig waren.


Hier noch der Track:


----------



## SpeedFox (26. September 2008)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend wünsch ich den Herren!

Ich wollt mich schon mal im Voraus für die Donnerstags-Runde anmelden!!!!!

ja richtig gelesen anmelden........nicht abmelden........

......manche werden sich warscheinlich grad fragen:.....SpeedFox...häää.........kenn ich jetzt nett......!!!!!

wiederrum andere: aaah....der Speedy is ja auch noch da 

Also Leut scheiss-egal wo wir am Donnerstag bik´n ich bin dabei!!!!   

Greetzy


----------



## Gandalf01 (27. September 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> So Männers,
> 
> 
> noch einmal ein ganz dickes Lob an Gerhard der uns wieder super durch die Trails geführt hat
> ...


Hi Leute

so bin schon bald wieder auf dem Heimweg um 15:30 geht der Flieger 

Ich weiß auch warum Ihr so viel an mich gedacht habt; ihr konntet keine so langen Pausen einlegen da ihr nicht auf mich warten mußtet  

Ich habe auch jeden Tag fleißig trainiert und war jeden Tag über eine Stunde im Fitnessstudio  



>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (28. September 2008)

Hi Erwin,
bist Du wieder im Lande???


*Für alle anderen:*
Macht Euch doch schon mal Gedanken wo am Donnerstag gefahren werden soll!!

Ist zwar noch ein wenig hin, aber ruck zuck is wieder *BIKE-TAG* 

Wünsche allen einen guten Start in die neue (Arbeits)Woche.


Beste Sonntagsgrüße
Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (28. September 2008)

Hi Holger,

ja bin ich wieder da, war heute schon mit dem Bike unterwegs 
Kleine Runde ca. 30 Km (Wässernachtal - Königsberg) zum Fußball.



>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## skateson (28. September 2008)

Hallo Leute

Wir könnten ja am Donnerstag in Richtung Zeil fahren.

Da kennt sich glaube ich der Holger aus.

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (29. September 2008)

Moin!
Falls ich am Donnerstag dabei bin , wäre ich auch für Richtung Zeil!!


Gruß
Ralle


----------



## GEORGEDD (29. September 2008)

Da sich am Freitag ein F(r)eiertag anbahnt bin ich für Donnerstag leider raus!
Wünsch euch gut Fahrt!

Gruß GB


----------



## zanderschnapper (29. September 2008)

Moin Männers,

so wie es ausschaut sind ja einige für die *"Zeiler Runde"*
Die Tour ist ja auch sehr schön, nur halt nicht so sehr traillastig 

Ich schließe mich der Meinung von Sven und Ralf an und trage den Termin dann mal ins 

*LAST-MINUTE-BIKING *

ein.

Da es zum Ende der Tour eh wieder dunkel ist, was meint ihr denn wann wir uns treffen sollen?

Von mir aus können wir uns diesmal auch erst um 18.30 Uhr in Haßfurt treffen.

Für ausreichend Licht ist ja gesorgt 

Meldet Euch doch bitte noch mal wegen der Uhrzeit.


Beste Montagsgrüße
Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (29. September 2008)

Hi Leute

so wie es aussieht bin ich dabei 



>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## skateson (29. September 2008)

> Da es zum Ende der Tour eh wieder dunkel ist, was meint ihr denn wann wir uns treffen sollen?
> 
> Von mir aus können wir uns diesmal auch erst um 18.30 Uhr in Haßfurt treffen.
> 
> Für ausreichend Licht ist ja gesorgt




Ich bin dabei. Nightride!!!!

Gruß Sven


----------



## zanderschnapper (29. September 2008)

skateson schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei. Nightride!!!!
> 
> Gruß Sven




Hi Sven,

ja, der Nightride am letzten Donnertsag war total geil  ...
...und den Wackelkontakt an meiner Lampe habe ich gestern auch beseitigt...

...deshalb hab ich auch schon im Post weiter vorne geschrieben, das für *ausreichend* Licht gesorgt ist...


Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (29. September 2008)

Hi Leute

mal was anderes, die Steigerwaldbiker waren am Sonntag auf einer genialen Trailrunde unterwegs, ich habe mir den Track angeschaut und ich hoffe Eberhardt und die anderen haben nichts dagegen, dass ich das Teil hier auch veröffentliche. 
Das schreit im Frühjahr oder an einem trockenem Samstag nach einer großen Runde 

Gruß Erwin


----------



## skateson (29. September 2008)

Hallo 

Habe gerade mit Ralle gesprochen und der erzählte mir, das er gestern mit dabei war.

Die Strecken sind laut Ralle Eberhard I ,II und III.

Ja im Sommer oder wenn es richtig trocken ist bin ich auch dabei.


Gruß sven


----------



## Gandalf01 (29. September 2008)

Hi Sven,

wen Du Dir die Teile anschaust wirst Du sehen, dass wir alle schon gefahren sind nur nicht am Stück

E1 sind wir schon mal mir Ralf gefahren als er das erste mal mit den Steigerwaldbiker unterwegs war, E2 und E3 hat uns Gerhart L. am 18.09.08 gezeigt und den Schlangenweg kennen wir alle 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (29. September 2008)

Hi Leutz,

Habts des wochenende gut überstanden?
War wer weng mit´m Radl unterwegs bei dem Traumwetter?
Wenn´s am Donnerstag ned zu lange dauert bin ich auch wieder dabei!
Möcht danach halt noch in Eastside schaun! 

@Erwin: Da sind die doofen Steigerwaldbiker Tails bei mir vor der Nase und ich kenn die Ned! wie lustich!!!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (29. September 2008)

Hi Christian,

jetzt hast Du ja die Tracks und kannst sie mal abfahren.     Wenn das Wetter an einem Wochenende noch einmal richtig schön und vor allem trocken ist, dann werde ich die Teile noch einmal abfahren.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (29. September 2008)

Hi Erwin,

Ja Trails mit GPS nachfahren is halt immer so ne Sache!
Obwohl ein Versuch wäre es ja Wert. Hab mir jez des Triton 500 von Magellan mit Sirf3 Chip gegönnt! 

Dann vll bis donnerstag
Grüße
Christian


----------



## zanderschnapper (29. September 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> dann werde ich die Teile noch einmal abfahren.
> 
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin




...dann sag mir aber bitte rechtzeitig vorher Bescheid, möchte da gerne auch noch mal fahren 

Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (29. September 2008)

Hi Holger,

das habe ich doch gehofft, denn alleine machen die keinen Spaß  
Wenn das Wetter wieder mal passt so wie letztes Wochenende, dann kann man das vielleicht wieder angehen.  Du weiß ja E1-E3 sind nicht gerade einfach.


>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (29. September 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Du weiß ja E1-E3 sind nicht gerade einfach.
> 
> 
> >>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin




....eben drum...


----------



## SpeedFox (29. September 2008)

Moin Jungs 

gibts schon was konkretes wo wir am Donnerstag fahren???

Schwedenschanze---Wässernachtstal---evtl. stück oder a E1...2...3???
Zabelstein ..... oder doch eher in RICHTUNG Schweinfurt 


Sers Fränky


----------



## Gandalf01 (29. September 2008)

Hi Frank,

es ist eine Runde Richtung Zeil geplant

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (30. September 2008)

*Hi Leute,*


hier nur noch mal etwas zur Erinnerung:

Die Termine für unsere gemeinsamen Biketouren, wie z.B. unsere Donnerstagsrunde wird immer ins 
*LAST-MINUTE-BIKING *
eingetragen.

Ich fände es daher super, wenn es sich so bei uns einspielen würde, das sich jeder der mitfährt, auch in die Liste einträgt.

Geht ja ganz einfach und tut überhaupt nicht weh 

Für diesen Donnerstag schon mal ein ganz dickes Lob an
*Erwin, Sven, Franky und Stefan *die sich bereits angemeldet haben  

Mir geht es nur darum, das man weiß, wer denn kommt oder nicht.


Viele Grüße
Holger


----------



## Eltmenner (30. September 2008)

Hi zusammen,

ich hab leider diese Woche Nachtschicht. Und dann vorher noch groß im dunkeln (mit meiner Funzel isses dunkel) zu fahren und evtl. noch mal schnell abfliegen, hab ich keine Lust drauf.
Nächste Woche hab ich Spätschicht, da gehts auch nicht wirklich. Na ja!

Ich fahre auch unter der Woche und auf jeden Fall jeden Sonntag Nachmittag, so ab 13.30 oder 14 Uhr. 
Wenn da vielleicht einer Lust hat mit zu gehen, soll er sich kurz bei mir melden. Währe doch auch mal ganz witzig Sonntag Nachmittag mit paar Leuten zamm zu fahren.

Ansonsten, haut nai in die Pedale.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (1. Oktober 2008)

Moin Männers,

nur mal so daher gefragt:
Hätte jemand am Donnerstag nach der Tour Lust auf ein Bierchen?
Kommt halt noch ein wenig drauf an wie wir nach der Tour ausschauen 

Sonst hätte ich mal oben im Eisstadion im Maui oder beim Baron nachgefragt.

Ist ja schließlich am nächsten Tag "FEIERTAG"

Sagt halt mal eure Meinung dazu.


Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. Oktober 2008)

Bin dabei

Gruß Erwin


----------



## skateson (1. Oktober 2008)

> Bin dabei




Ich auch.


Gruß Sven


----------



## zanderschnapper (1. Oktober 2008)

@Ralle,

wie schauts denn bei dir aus??
Hast dich noch gar nicht eingetragen und zu Wort gemeldet 
In Haßfurt gibt es auch gutes Bier 


Gruß Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (1. Oktober 2008)

ICH BEDAUERE ZU TIEFST - ABER ICH KANN MORGEN  N I C H T MIT


Wir haben daheim noch alles für den Geburtstag meiner besseren Hälfte  vorzubereiten.

 Aber beim nächsten Mal bin ich wieder dabei 

p.s. der Fränky hat euch heut Abend wahrscheinlich schonmal nen guten Vorschlag für nächsten Donnerstag zu machen 

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## zanderschnapper (1. Oktober 2008)

Mensch Ralle,


dann muß ich ja deine 2-3 Hefe mittrinken 
Uhhhhi, dann gehts mir aber am Freitag früh schlecht :kotz:

Na dann wünsch ich dir viel Spaß beim feiern  und drück sie mal schön von mir 


Gruß Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## La-Le-Lu (1. Oktober 2008)

Ein Bierchen geht immer 

Gruß Stefan

P.s. Schwarz ist Rot und Plus ist Minus


----------



## zanderschnapper (1. Oktober 2008)

La-Le-Lu schrieb:


> Ein Bierchen geht immer
> 
> Gruß Stefan
> 
> P.s. Schwarz ist Rot und Plus ist Minus



Wahnsinn,
der erste Beitrag von Stefan hier im Forum 

Also, ab jetzt immer schön mitschreiben und nicht nur zum Bier anmelden 


Bis morgen,
Holger


----------



## zanderschnapper (1. Oktober 2008)

So Leute,
ich bin ja mächtig Stolz auf euch - bisher haben sich 6 Biker angemeldet.
Mit mir sind wir dann 7.

Da sind wir ja wieder eine saustarke Truppe 
Und das bei dem Mistwetter!  

Was ist denn mit den heimlichen Mitlesern, hat da keiner mehr Lust 

*@Gehard,* wie schaut's denn aus bei dir?

Den Thilo hab ich heute auch noch mal angesprochen, er wollte mir noch Bescheid geben.

*Und wieder die Bitte an alle Lampenbesitzer,
Leuchtmittel unbedingt mitbringen - besser noch, gleich an's Bike damit !*

Bei den Wetterverhältnissen wird es noch schneller dunkel als sonst.


Also Männers, bis morgen dann.


GuteNachtGruß
Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (3. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute,
endlich ausgeschlafen 

Super Tour gestern und wieder ein paar neue Wege erkundet, schöner  kurzer Trail  oberhalb von Schmachteberg/Zeil, den muß ich mir einmal am Tag anschauen  (Thilo wo führst Du uns überall rum  )

Und auch das  beim Baron zum Abschluß war super 

Hier mal die Daten:

Länge: 29,2 km
Dauer: 2,12 h (reine Fahrtzeit 1:50h)
HMS: 593 hms


Und wie immer auch noch der Track an Anhang


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## skateson (3. Oktober 2008)

> Super Tour gestern und wieder ein paar neue Wege erkundet, schöner kurzer Trail  oberhalb von Schmachteberg/Zeil, den muß ich mir einmal am Tag anschauen (Thilo wo führst Du uns überall rum  )



Hallo Jungs

Das schließ ich mich an.

Super Tour.

Freue mich schon auf`s nächste mal.

Leider konnte ich nicht mit zum Bierchen trinken.
Meine Hose war naß bis auf dem A***h und ich wollte nicht krank oder so werden.
Nächste mal wieder.

Gruß Sven


----------



## The_Ralle (3. Oktober 2008)

Moin 

Tourvorschlag für kommenden Donnerstag: Treffpunkt in Schweinshaupten. Homebase Sven Frank und ich (wenn auch nicht mehr ganz so aktuell)

Wir versammeln uns um 17.30 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz (gleich nach Ortseingang die erste rechts rein - nicht zu verfehlen). Dann zeig ich euch mal so bißchen Schweistner und Sulzbacher Forest  ein bißchen bergauf ein bißchen bergab ein paar kleine Trails. Ganz gemütlich halt so wie fast immer 

Also überlegts euch und gebt mal eure Meinung ab...
(kann es sein, dass wir mit den Tourvorschlägen von Donnerstag zu Donnerstag unter der Woche immer schneller werden - kaum is die eine rum, scho hat einer ne neue aufm Tapet )

WeizenlangsamverdauGruß
Ralle


----------



## böser_wolf (4. Oktober 2008)

guten morgen die damen 

nachdem ich gestern wieder mal in meiner alten heimat biken war 
wollt ich ma fragen wer ma lust hat an einem sa. oder so. 
am schwanberg biken zu gehen immer schön auf und ab 
mit trails und so 
ach ja der schwanberg liegt so bei iphofen/rödelsee landkreis kt
grüße vom wolf


----------



## Gandalf01 (4. Oktober 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> guten morgen die damen
> 
> nachdem ich gestern wieder mal in meiner alten heimat biken war
> wollt ich ma fragen wer ma lust hat an einem sa. oder so.
> ...



Hi Böser_Wolf,

das wäre auch mal eine Möglichkeit, wenn es bei mir zeitlich paßt bin ich dabei.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (4. Oktober 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Tourvorschlag für kommenden Donnerstag: Treffpunkt in Schweinshaupten. Homebase Sven Frank und ich (wenn auch nicht mehr ganz so aktuell)
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralf,

17:30 ist etwas früh, ich hoffe dass ich nicht nach HZA muß könnte es klappen

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (4. Oktober 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> guten morgen die damen
> 
> nachdem ich gestern wieder mal in meiner alten heimat biken war
> wollt ich ma fragen wer ma lust hat an einem sa. oder so.
> ...



Hi Walter,

wann wolltest Du denn los?
Heute geht bei mir zwar nix aber dafür morgen 
Falls es passt, würde ich Stefan noch fragen, da wir morgen nach dem Frühstück so ab 10.30 Uhr eh eine kleine Tour machen wollten.

Sag doch noch mal Bescheid wann Du fährst.

Beste Grüße aus Haßfurt
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (4. Oktober 2008)

Hi Holger, falls ihr morgen fahrt sag Bescheid, wenns Wetter passt bin ich dabei
Gruss Erwin
Bin gerade auf dem Strassenfest In HAS


----------



## zanderschnapper (4. Oktober 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Holger, falls ihr morgen fahrt sag Bescheid, wenns Wetter passt bin ich dabei
> Gruss Erwin
> Bin gerade auf dem Strassenfest In HAS




Hi Erwin,

ich sag dir morgen früh kurz Bescheid...und noch viel Spaß auf dem Straßenfest, da war ich gestern den ganzen Tag...


Gruß Holger


----------



## böser_wolf (4. Oktober 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi Walter,
> 
> wann wolltest Du denn los?
> Heute geht bei mir zwar nix aber dafür morgen
> ...



also morgen gehts erst so um 12 
war aber eh als allgemeiner vorschlag gedacht 
da wahrscheinlich die meisten die gegend da unten ich kennen werden
aber falls ihr doch lust zu kommen 
ich schick dir meine nr. als pn
gruß walter


----------



## The_Ralle (4. Oktober 2008)

@Böser Wolf
Jaaa servus! Schön dich wieder mal zu hören - lesen 
Ja da wär ich prinzipiell auch mal dabei - alles nach Absprache wie gesagt -muss halt zeitlich passen - aber das is ja bei jedem so.

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## The_Ralle (4. Oktober 2008)

@Gandalf
jja gut ähhmm mir egal - wir könne für kommenden Donnerstag gern auch wieder wie gehabt kurz vor 18:00 Uhr machen - is schmier Wurst 
Schau mer halt mal

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. Oktober 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> @Gandalf
> jja gut ähhmm mir egal - wir könne für kommenden Donnerstag gern auch wieder wie gehabt kurz vor 18:00 Uhr machen - is schmier Wurst
> Schau mer halt mal
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen Ralf,

bei mir wird es halt etwas eng, wenn es vor 18:00 Uhr ist und falls ich nach HZA muß, habe ich mein Fahrrad mit dabei.

Mal schauen was die anderen so sagen, schreiben 

>>>Gandalf<<<


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. Oktober 2008)

@Böser_wolf,

Hi Walter, das neueste Bild in Deinem Blog kenne ich , da sind wir auch schon gefahren.  
Schau mal die Bilder von Georg  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5137268&postcount=794

War Top 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## uns Uwe (5. Oktober 2008)

*Hallo ihr Biker !*
Ich habe heute erst euer Forum enteckt. Habe mich gleich angemeldet.
Ich fahre seid ca. 2 Jahren Mountenbike , bis her bin ich viel allein gefahren im Steigerwald. Ich würde mich gern euch anscließen.Ich hoffe das ihr euch mal meldet.


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute, wieder zurück und schnell mal ins Forum, bevor ich Sportheimdiest machen muß.

Das war eine super Tour heute

Walter
Stefan
Holger
und Ich 


waren unter Führung von Walter (Böser_Wolf) in seiner Heimat unterwegs und das war SUPER 

Wir sind Trail ohne Ende gefahren, bei einigen habe ich gedacht im im am Gardasee 

hier noch ein paar Daten
Länge: ca. 28 km
Dauer: ca. 2,5 Stunde 
HMS: 807 hms 














>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (5. Oktober 2008)

uns Uwe schrieb:


> *Hallo ihr Biker !*
> Ich habe heute erst euer Forum enteckt. Habe mich gleich angemeldet.
> Ich fahre seid ca. 2 Jahren Mountenbike , bis her bin ich viel allein gefahren im Steigerwald. Ich würde mich gern euch anscließen.Ich hoffe das ihr euch mal meldet.



Hi Uns Uwe,

erst einmal herzlich willkommen hier in unserem Thread.
Wir fahren immer Donnerstags, schau einfach hier in den Thread dort wird dann gekannt gegeben wo was läuft. 
Melde Dich einfach wenn Du mit willst.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## uns Uwe (5. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Erwin !
Ich freue mich über deine Antwort. Ich würde sehr gerne mitfahren,aber ihr  müßt wissen das ich Schichtarbeiter bin ,und kann nur aller 3 Wochen mitfahren wenn ich Frühschicht habe. Aber am Wochenende kann ich eigentlich immer. Es währe schön wenn ihr mir immer rechtzeitig bescheit geben würdet. Ich freue mich schon auf die erste Tour.


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. Oktober 2008)

uns Uwe schrieb:


> Hallo Erwin !
> Ich freue mich über deine Antwort. Ich würde sehr gerne mitfahren,aber ihr  müßt wissen das ich Schichtarbeiter bin ,und kann nur aller 3 Wochen mitfahren wenn ich Frühschicht habe. Aber am Wochenende kann ich eigentlich immer. Es währe schön wenn ihr mir immer rechtzeitig bescheit geben würdet. Ich freue mich schon auf die erste Tour.



Hi uns Uwe,

wir fahren nicht immer an Wochenenden sondern normalerweise Donnerstags, aber da gibt es noch die Steigerwaldbiker http://www.steigerwaldbiker.de/home.htm, die fahren jeden Sonntag früh.

So Ausflüge wie heute, das ergibt sich immer kurzfristig.

In unserer Runde gibt es auch ein paar Schichtarbeiter, das ist kein Problem, wer Lust und Zeit hat der fährt mit. 



>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (6. Oktober 2008)

@all Users - moin 
ich hab die anvisierte Donnerstagtour bereits jetzt schonmal ins Last-Minute-Biken eingetragen - also bitte tüchtig anmelden, na! 
Die Zeit hab ich jetzt auf 17:55 Uhr festgelegt. Bitte alle Lampen mitbringen, damit wir auch wieder "heil" daheim ankommen  - übrigens: ich bräuchte auch eine... weiß aber grad net - wie weit der aktuelle Produktionsstand ist (La-Le-Lu  du bist gemeint)...jetzt mal im Ernst - Stefan hast du n Lämpchen für mich? - ich bin ja am Do. derjenige, der euch durch den Forest lotst. 

@uns Uwe
auch ein herzliches Willkommen von mir. Einfach immer tüchtig mitlesen und posten - dann bleibst du aufm Laufenden - und wenns terminlich bei dir passt - einfach melden und anschließen 

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## uns Uwe (6. Oktober 2008)

Hi Ralle
Ich würde am Donnerstag gerne mitfahren. Wenn esmöglich ist vielleicht eine halbe Stunde früher.


----------



## böser_wolf (6. Oktober 2008)

so mal ein bild von den damen  vor der  ruine speckfeld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (6. Oktober 2008)

@uns uwe
woher genau kommst du nochmal?
ich könnte dir ja ein alternativ Programm vorab anbieten.
1 x Schwedenschanze hoch und dann den längsten Trail runter wieder zum unteren Parkplatz. Da könnten wir uns um 17:15 Uhr treffen. Die kleine geschmeidige Runde dauert nicht länger als ne halbe Stunde - is aber sehr schön - danach können wir nach Schweinshaupten umsiedeln...und uns den anderen anschließen.

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## zanderschnapper (6. Oktober 2008)

Hi Walter,
na da sind die Damen ja wunderschön getroffen....

...und die Ruine im Hintergrund, einfach perfekt 


War gestern ne saustarke Trailtour, habs nicht bereut den weiten Weg nach Iphofen, nochmal vielen Dank für dein Guiding 


Gruß Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (6. Oktober 2008)

@die Daumen vom Schwanberg 
bin scho weng neidisch - wär auch gern dabei gewesen - hätte aber leider keine Zeit  - wollts nur mal gesagt haben...


----------



## uns Uwe (6. Oktober 2008)

Hi Ralle
Du wolltest wissen, woher ich komme. Meine kleine Ortschaft heißt Wonfurt. Dein Angebot das wir uns um 17.15Uhr treffen klingt gut.Aber es währe gut wenn du mich mal anrufen könntest,um alles genauer zubesprechen. Meine Nummer ist 09521/2698


----------



## GEORGEDD (6. Oktober 2008)

...geheime Telephongespräche außerhalb des Forums, Insiderhandel mit Fahrradlampen...tss Ralph, wo soll das nur hinführen?

Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte - wenn nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich am Donnerstag dabei!

Gruß Georg


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute
die Tour in Iphofen sollten wir auf jeden Fall noch einmal machen, das geht aber nur an einem Samstag oder Sonntag und außerdem muß Walter Zeit haben. 

@Walter
 super Bild 

@uns Uwe
na das ist nicht weit weg von mir 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## uns Uwe (6. Oktober 2008)

Hi Erwin 
Ich denkmal du kommst aus Ottendorf. Auch ein schöner Ort in Deutschland


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. Oktober 2008)

uns Uwe schrieb:


> Hi Erwin
> Ich denkmal du kommst aus Ottendorf. Auch ein schöner Ort in Deutschland


Hi uns Uwe,

ja von mir aus bin ich immer in 30 minuten an einem Trail
 - Wässernachtal (Buch)
 - Schweinfurt (Stadtwald bei Mainberg/Üchtelhausen)
 - Zabelstein

Na wenn Du demnächst mal mitfährst, wirst Du merken gemeinsam macht es eine Menge Spaß, auch wenn ich immer der Letzte bin der den Berg rauf kommt  .


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (7. Oktober 2008)

@GEORGEDD
was heißt hier Insiderhandel??  - ich hab lediglich die bescheidene Bitte geäussert...ob jemand am Donnerstag für mich ne Erleuchtung mitbringen KÖNNTE...ansonsten muss ich immer hinter einem von euch fahren und schreien - "links" - "rechts" - "Achtung ducken"!! 
Aber - schön, dass du am Donnerstag auch wieder dabei bist 

Anmerkung des Donnerstag-Guides 
*******************************
Von der Strecke her isses wieder mal etwas wo wir mit der Gruppe noch nicht gefahren sind. Aber erwartet nichts "überragendes" - ein bißchen Schotter, ein bißchen Wald, ein paar Pfade - aber - ein paar Anstiege scheuch ich euch auch hoch 

Gruß
Ralle

p.s. bitte fleißig ins Last-Minute-Biken eintragen

p.p.s. Gruß an BrndCh - nein wir wollen nicht immer mit Gewalt Letzter werden (Insider)


----------



## zanderschnapper (7. Oktober 2008)

....ja Leute, auch von mir noch einmal der Hinweis sich immer schön ins *LAST-MINUTE-BIKING *einzutragen...

...sollte sich hier langsam einbürgern und für jeden Mitfahrer *selbstverständlich* sein 


Gruß Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (7. Oktober 2008)

so ich mal wieder   
wenn ihr nochmal lust auf schwanberg habt gerne doch
und noch ein bild aus der reihe  walter blödelt im abwasserkanal rum
und verformt sein hinterrad


----------



## Gandalf01 (7. Oktober 2008)

Hi Walter

ja nich nur der Schlauch war durchlöchert sondern auch die Felge im Ar...

Trotzdem eine Geeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiillllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeee Tour

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (7. Oktober 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Walter
> 
> ja nich nur der Schlauch war durchlöchert sondern auch die Felge im Ar...
> 
> ...



och dat tuts noch das ding 
werd ich morgen mal mit dem hammer beigehn


----------



## Gandalf01 (7. Oktober 2008)

@Walter
mit welchem Bike bist Du am Donnerstag unterwegs ??
Nach momentanem Stand müßte das Wetter am Samstag recht gut sein, ab wann hättest Du Zeit für eine Runder durchs Wässernachttal?

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (7. Oktober 2008)

Hi Walter,

wie schauts denn jetzt bei dir am Donnerstag aus?
Fährst Du mit?

Gruß Holger


@Ralle,

wo nehmen wir denn das *Feierabendbierchen* ein?


----------



## Gandalf01 (7. Oktober 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi Walter,
> ...
> 
> wo nehmen wir denn das *Feierabendbierchen* ein?



Da bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (7. Oktober 2008)

ne do klappt bei mir net  
evt. nächste woche 

trinkt eins für mich mit 

@gandalf die frage nach dem rad stell ich mir auch immer 
             aber das nächste mal evt. mal eingangrad
             kommt auf die strecke an

          ps. sa  kann ich so ab12 bis ca 15 uhr


----------



## brndch (7. Oktober 2008)

Schönen guten Abend,

War heute wieder mal weng mit dem bike unterwegs, und hatte mein GPS mit dabei. Für alle Tracksammler als Anhang noch die Daten. Lässt sich recht einfach nachfahren wenn man weiß welcher Beschilderung man folgen muss. ;-)


----------



## Gandalf01 (7. Oktober 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ne do klappt bei mir net
> evt. nächste woche
> 
> trinkt eins für mich mit
> ...



Hi Walter,

für die Tour am Samstag brauche wir so ca. 1,5 - 2 Stunden. Ist meine Hausstrecke Ottendorf - Wagenhausen - Buchertrails - Fuchsweg - Oberer Teil und Mittlerer Teil des Wurzeltrail - Sailershäusertrail und wenn das Wetter es zuläßt unterer Teil des Wurzeltrails - und wieder heim.  
Start 12:00 - 12:15 wäre OK ich schick Dir meine Handynr. per PN

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (8. Oktober 2008)

@Holger
Feierabendbierchen könnten wir bei uns in Schweinshaupten im Jugendraum einnehmen. Keine Angst - keine versiffte runtergekommene Bude sondern ein solides Fachwerkhaus - hübsch eingerichtet. Der SAK (so nennt sich unser Jugendraum - "*S*chweinshauptens *A*lter *K*indergarten" - Name begründet auf der Häuslichkeit in der er sich befindet) hat immer Donnerstags ab ca. 20.00 Uhr geöffnet. 

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## zanderschnapper (8. Oktober 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Feierabendbierchen könnten wir bei uns in Schweinshaupten im Jugendraum einnehmen.....
> 
> Gruß
> Ralle




Guten Morgen,

na dann ist das ja schon mal geklärt - ich bin dabei 



Gruß Holger


----------



## zanderschnapper (8. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute,


mal hier was ganz anderes und in eigener Sache.

Wer hat denn schon mal was vom *"WINTERPOKAL"* hier im Forum gehört?

Schaut euch doch mal den folgenden Link an und sagt mir eure Meinung dazu 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/announcement.php?f=43&a=94

Da manche von uns sowie den Winter über durch fahren, könnte man sich doch als Team anmelden.

Ist aber nur so ein Gedanke von mir.


Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. Oktober 2008)

Hi Holger, habe ich letztes Jahr mit ein paar Bambergern gemacht. War ganz gut. Du kannst ja mal ein Team melden, allerdings kann jedes Team nur 4 Mitglieder haben.
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (8. Oktober 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> .....kann jedes Team nur 4 Mitglieder haben.
> Gruß Erwin



Da muss ich dir aber widersprechen.
Ein Team kann bis zu 5 Mitgliedern haben 

Also, wer Lust hat und recht fleißig Rad fährt ist herzlich willkommen 


Gruß Holger


----------



## SpeedFox (8. Oktober 2008)

Moin Jungs bin am Donnerstag a wieder am Start!!! Schweistner Wald is scho was jut´s....bräucht halt nur wieder mal ne Lampery   

Fals jemand mir eine Lampe leihweise zur VERFÜGUNG stell´n würd...wär des ä feiner Zug

@Holger dei Lampe is scho der Hammer....nur geht die Lampe evtl. zu finanzieren???? denn i bin nur ä klener STIFT

Greetz Speedy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GEORGEDD (8. Oktober 2008)

Schlechte Nachrichten,

Komm am Donnerstag nicht mit! Hab grad bissel Zeitmangel und da ist mir die Anfahrt einfach zu lang!
Wünsch euch viel Spaß!

Gruß Georg


----------



## zanderschnapper (8. Oktober 2008)

Hallo ihr Biker,


na, die Resonanz auf meine Frage zum *"WINTERPOKAL"* stößt ja auf reges Interesse 

Hat es noch niemand gelesen oder will keiner? 

Zur Not muss ich mich eben alleine als 5er-Team anmelden 


Grüße und bis morgen dann
Holger


@Ralle,
ab wann fliegst Du denn morgen die Schwedenschanze hoch?
Lass doch bitte noch mal was von dir hören


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Holger,

mach mal ein Team auf, ich bin dabei !


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (8. Oktober 2008)

Hi Erwin,
für ein Team brauchen wir noch einen vernünftigen *Teamnamen* 
Mach dir doch schon mal bis morgen so deine Gedanken.

Ich überleg mir auch mal was.


Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. Oktober 2008)

Wie wäre es mit HAS-Biker 

oder

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (8. Oktober 2008)

....Haßberg-Biker...wäre doch auch nicht schlecht, oder???


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. Oktober 2008)

bin dafür 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## GEORGEDD (8. Oktober 2008)

Beim Winterpokal wäre ich prinzipiell auch dabei - nur habe ich keine Lust ne dritte Plattform zu bedienen weil ich meine Touren schon in CICLOTOUR und CICLOTRAINER verwalte. Gibts da ein Import für die HAC4-Daten?

Gruß Georg


----------



## The_Ralle (9. Oktober 2008)

@Holger and all other interests

ich treff mich heut um 17.14 Uhr mit unsUwe am unteren Schwedenschanzenparkplatz. Dann gehts die Strasse hoch zur Schwedenschanze und dann die Haßbergritt-Abfahrt runter und unten den flowigen Trail entlang wieder zum Ausgangspunkt. Dafür hab ich max. ne halbe Stunde eingeplant und dann gehts per Coche weiter nach Schweisten.

Gruß
Ralle

p.s. das mit dem Winterteam muss ich mir nochmal angucken. Aber HAS-Biker fänd ich persönlich besser! Haßberg-Biker is sooo lang


----------



## zanderschnapper (9. Oktober 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> .....aber HAS-Biker fänd ich persönlich besser! Haßberg-Biker is sooo lang



Sers Ralle,

ob ich es schon bis 17.14 Uhr schaffe, kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen - so wie es jetzt im Moment auskuckt eher nein.

Aber zum Treffpunkt in Schweinshaupten komme ich sicher 

Dort bleibts ja bei 17.55 Uhr, oder?




Nochmal ganz kurz was zu einem evtl. Teamnamen:

*HAS-RACER *od. *Haßberg-Racer *wäre doch auch noch was, oder?

Ich finde die Namen sind nicht soooo lang - ist aber nur meine Meinung.

Ich denke auch das man den Namen nicht jedes Mal schreiben muß wenn man sich einträgt.

Werde mich da aber in den nächsten Tagen nochmal genau einlesen.


Also, so long bis heute Abend
Holger


P.S. was mir noch aufgefallen ist, es haben sich noch nicht alle ins *LAST-MINUTE-BIKING* eingetragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (9. Oktober 2008)

ja freilich bleibts beim Treffpunkt in Schweisten um 17.55 Uhr. Hoffe ich schaffs  - muss ich halt mitm Uwe den Kurztripp bißchen flotter gestalten  - neee - des wird scho hinhaun 

FreumichschonGruß
Ralle

p.s.: des allerbeste - der Stefan  bringt mir ne Lampe mit 
p.p.s.: jetzt bräucht bloss mei Klenner (Fränky) noch n Licht  (vielleicht hats schon mal jemand gelesen - der hat´s nämlich auch schon mal hier gepostet)...


----------



## zanderschnapper (9. Oktober 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> p.p.s.: jetzt bräucht bloss mei Klenner (Fränky) noch n Licht  (vielleicht hats schon mal jemand gelesen - der hat´s nämlich auch schon mal hier gepostet)...




Ja Ralle,
ich habs auch schon gelesen.
An der Lampe würde es nicht scheitern - da könnte ich wieder aushelfen 
Ich habe nur keinen Akku dazu, das ist die Krux an der Geschichte.


Gruß Holger


----------



## brndch (9. Oktober 2008)

@Holger: Der Vorschlag mit *Haßberg-Racer *gefällt mir persönlich mit am besten*. Biker *hört sich irrgendwie nach Rentner und Chopperfahrer an! ;-)

*"Haßberg Racing Team"*


----------



## zanderschnapper (9. Oktober 2008)

brndch schrieb:


> @Holger: Der Vorschlag mit *Haßberg-Racer *gefällt mir persönlich mit am besten*. Biker *hört sich irrgendwie nach Rentner und Chopperfahrer an! ;-)




....ganz meine Meinung....


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. Oktober 2008)

bin dafür

PS: wobei Rentner das hat was 
>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (9. Oktober 2008)

@Erwin: So, ich hab mal mein Benutzerbild geändert damit es hier mal weng einheitlich ausschaut!


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. Oktober 2008)

brndch schrieb:


> @Erwin: So, ich hab mal mein Benutzerbild geändert damit es hier mal weng einheitlich ausschaut!


Hi Frodo 
alter Gefährte 
wo sind Gimli, Aragon und der Rest? 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (9. Oktober 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Frodo
> alter Gefährte
> wo sind Gimli, Aragon und der Rest?
> 
> ...




....die sind noch mit ihren Bikes unterwegs und stossen erst heute Abend um 17.55 Uhr zu uns....


----------



## skateson (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Männers

Kann heute leider nicht mitfahren.

Wünsche euch viel Spaß.

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedFox (9. Oktober 2008)

Moin Jungs kann leider HEUT abend nett mit euch den Schweistner Wald unsicher machen!  Hab leider Ohrensaußen   

dazu kommt noch des ich heut erfahren hab des ich für 2-3 wochen mal nach WERNECk muss.....

...........aber nett zu den ANDEREN .........sondern von der ARBEIT aus!!!!

also jungs i wünsch euch was haut euch nei 

go HAßberg-Racers go....


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute, so Tour beendet aber wir sind noch nicht zuhause, denn Ralf hat uns noch auf eine kleines Bierchen im SAK eingeladen. Momentan laeuft eine kleine Kickerrunde zwischen Schweisten und den Haßbergracern 
Denn Rest gibts dann wenn ich Zuhause bin.
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute, so wieder zuhause und geduscht 
War eine schöne Tour, Besten Dank an unseren Local Guide Ralle 

Hier mal die Daten:
Dauer: ca. 2 h
Länge: ca. 19,5 km
HMS: ca. 530 hms

und hier noch ein paar Bilder (wenn auch etwas unscharf) von dem Abschlußbier im SAK









>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (10. Oktober 2008)

Moin Männers,


erstmal noch ein dickes Lob für unseren gestrigen Guide Ralle 

Hast uns gut und sicher durch deine heimischen Gefilde gelotst.
Mir hat es wieder rießigen Spaß gemacht - auch die kleine Einkehr nach der Tour in den SAK war supi.

Pizza und Bier, hmmm - lecker 


So, nachdem wir gestern auch noch über den Namen von unserem Team gesprochen haben ist der offizielle Name nun

*Haßberg-Racing-Team*

Das Team ist bereits zum Winterpokal angemeldet 

Wer also Interesse hat möge sich kurz bei mir melden.
Bis jetzt haben Erwin, Stefan und Christian zugesagt - mit mir wären wir dann schon 4.

Ins Team können max. 5 Fahrer aufgenommen werden, falls wir mehr als 5 Biker zusammen bekommen, könnte man sich überlegen noch ein zweites Team anzumelden.

Also, ran an den Speck.


Beste Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende 
Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (10. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Blumen

ähhhm - ja - wegen dem Winterpokal - hau ich n Sven und n Fränky mal drauf an, ob die da mitmachen würden - dann wäre ja sowieso noch n Team zur Anmeldung fällig...wäre namentlich dann halt HAßBERG-RACHING-TEAM 2 - wir sind scho ganz schöne Aufzünder "R A C I N G - T E A M" - boahhh...


----------



## zanderschnapper (10. Oktober 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen
> 
> ähhhm - ja - wegen dem Winterpokal - hau ich n Sven und n Fränky mal drauf an, ob die da mitmachen würden - dann wäre ja sowieso noch n Team zur Anmeldung fällig...wäre namentlich dann halt HAßBERG-RACHING-TEAM 2 - wir sind scho ganz schöne Aufzünder "R A C I N G - T E A M" - boahhh...




Mensch Ralle,


nachdem doch zwei "Racer" im Team sind, die heuer an mehreren Rennen teilgenommen haben, passt der Name doch wie die Faust aufs Auge, oder?

Ich finds richtig gut 


Gruß Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (10. Oktober 2008)

Hi Holger,

bin angemeldet 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin
Übrigens machen wir morgen so gegen 12:00-12:15 Uhr eine kleine Runde (Wässernachtal), wenn Du Zeit hast kannst Du ja noch mitkommen. Walter bringt mir ein Rad zum Testen mit Supershuttle mit Rohloff


----------



## skateson (10. Oktober 2008)

> Walter bringt mir ein Rad zum Testen mit Supershuttle mit Rohloff



Hallo Erwin 

Das Supershuttle wird dir bestimmt gefallen. Habe drüber nur gutes gelessen, würder ich auch mal gerne fahren.

@ All
Die Tour gestern hat euch gefallen?! Freut mich.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. Oktober 2008)

skateson schrieb:


> Hallo Erwin
> 
> Das Supershuttle wird dir bestimmt gefallen. Habe drüber nur gutes gelessen, würder ich auch mal gerne fahren.
> 
> ...


Hi Sven

ja ich freue mich auch schon auf den Test 

Und noch ein große Lob an Dich für den/die schönen Trails, die Du in Deiner  Heimat pflegst und zugänglich machst 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## uns Uwe (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Jungs
Auch ich bin wider zu Hause. Wahr ein Sehr schöne Tour.Bin auf der Arbeit fast eingeschlafen,aber naja was macht mann nich alles für das Fahrrad fahren. Was ist eigentlich das *Racing-Team*,klingt sehr interesant.
Ich fahre am Sonntagnachmittag ein kleine Runde,vielleicht hat jemand Lust mitzufahren.


----------



## zanderschnapper (10. Oktober 2008)

uns Uwe schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich das *Racing-Team*,klingt sehr interessant.



Hallo Uwe,

schau mal was hier alles zu finden ist und lies dich ein bisschen ein:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/announcement.php?f=40&a=94

Wir haben auch ein Team gegründet das beim Winterpokal mitmacht.
Und unser Name ist: Haßberg-Racing-Team 

Bis zum nächsten Mal

Viele Grüße sendet
Holger


----------



## brndch (10. Oktober 2008)

Sers Holger,
hab heut ma wieder mein Ghost Trikot angehabt und festgestellt das sich
"Racing Team Hassberge" noch viel besser angehört hätte! naja des nächste mal dann! 
Schön Abend noch


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute
und schon ist es umbenannt 

*Racing-Team-Haßberge*

So bin schon mal auf meine erste Ausfahrt mit einem Bionicon Supershuttle gespannt.
Wie es aussieht sind wir zu dritt (Walter, Gerhard und ich)
Start so gegen 12:00/12:15 bei mir am Sportplatz


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (11. Oktober 2008)

@Gandalf
Hey Erwin - hab gestern Walter wegen ner kleinen Reparatursache mal bei den Triebtretern besucht und bin das Supershuttle mal kurz gefahren - schöne Sache dieses Bike und die Gabelbedienung is auch genial - wird dir bestimmt gefallen - ist allerdings a weng schwerer wie dein Bike


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. Oktober 2008)

Ja Leute,

ich wollte auch nur kurz noch einmal darauf hinweisen das wir jetzt unter 

*RACING-TEAM-HASSBERGE*

beim Winterpokal starten werden.
Der Name hat mir auch besser gefallen, drum hab ich mal schnell den Admin angeschrieben und der hat schwupps den Namen geändert.

Unser Team sucht aber noch 2 Rider.
Wer also noch Interesse hat, anmelden!!!!

@Stefan,
wie schaut's denn bei dir aus, Du hattest am Donnerstag ja schon zugesagt, oder?



Beste Grüße
Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute,
so wieder zurück. War eine schöne Tour, allerdings mußten wir wetterbedingt etwas abkürzen, denn der Wurzeltrail war zu naß und rutschig.

So nun mal erster Bericht zum Bionicon Supershuttle

*SUPER war ein tolles Fahren sowohl das Bike als auch die Rohloff*

Das Bike ist zwar schwerer als mein Hardtail, aber dann muß ich halt die 3-5 KG abnehmen 

Noch einmal Besten Dank an Walter fürs ausleihen 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uns Uwe (11. Oktober 2008)

Hi Erwin
Wenn du morgen mit mir auf den Zabelstein fährst, könntes du bestimmt 1Kg von deinen 2-5Kg abnehmen.


Gruß Uwe


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. Oktober 2008)

uns Uwe schrieb:


> Hi Erwin
> Wenn du morgen mit mir auf den Zabelstein fährst, könntes du bestimmt 1Kg von deinen 2-5Kg abnehmen.
> 
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Hi Uwe, morgen geht leider nicht.
Mein Sohn spielt Fußball und außerdem habe ich auch noch Sportheimdienst.
Die Kilos müssen noch etwas warten  , aber demnächt können wir mal eine Tour unternehmen.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Cyclomaster (12. Oktober 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Ja Leute,
> 
> ich wollte auch nur kurz noch einmal darauf hinweisen das wir jetzt unter
> 
> ...



Hmm da ich mir ja vorgenommen habe dieses Jahr wieder zu trainieren könnte ich ja bei euch mitmachen.

Grüße


----------



## zanderschnapper (12. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,


ich muss leider jetzt schon für den Donnerstag absagen 

Hätte irgendwer Zeit und Lust mit mir schon am Dienstag Abend eine schöne Runde mit Nightride zu drehen ??

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn auch am Dienstag was zusammen kommt 


Grüße Holger


----------



## Cyclomaster (12. Oktober 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> 
> ich muss leider jetzt schon für den Donnerstag absagen
> ...



Bin dabei!


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. Oktober 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> 
> ich muss leider jetzt schon für den Donnerstag absagen
> ...


Hi Holger,
wenn Stefan die Lampen fertig hat, könnte es klappen. Muß morgen mal mit Stefan telefonieren.

@Rest
Was machen wir am Donnerstag?
Schweinfurt oder ....?? 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (13. Oktober 2008)

@Gandalf
Joohhh Erwin - du sprichst mir aus der Seele - hab mir gestern Abend auch gedacht, dass *Schweinfurter Wald *für Donnerstag wieder mal angesagt ist!! 
Find ich nen prima Vorschlag


----------



## La-Le-Lu (13. Oktober 2008)

Hi Holger,
bin beim Winterpokal jetzt angemeldet 

Nightride am Dienstag hört sich gut an 

Gruß
   Stefan


----------



## GEORGEDD (13. Oktober 2008)

Am Donnerstag in SW wär ich dabei falls nichts dazwischen kommt!

Gruß Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (13. Oktober 2008)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Bin dabei!



Servus und Hallo in unserer Runde!

Du bist natürlich herzlich willkommen 
Was sind denn so deine Vorlieben - wir fahren alles kunterbunt, Trails, Schotter, Waldwege etc.

Wenn Du morgen mitfahren möchtest, hast Du vielleicht eine schöne Strecke bei dir in der Gegend?

Wir haben noch nichts konkretes ausgemacht und sind für alles Neue offen.

Ach ja, wäre nicht schlecht wenn Du auch eine gute Beleuchtung hättest 
Melde dich doch ganz einfach nochmal.


Gruß Holger


@all other Riders,
habt Ihr für morgen Abend schon eine Idee?
Um wieviel Uhr wollen wir denn los?


----------



## zanderschnapper (13. Oktober 2008)

*@Cyclomaster,*


hab gerade noch was entdeckt:

Alles gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag 

Und falls Du ja mit uns fährst -----> 


Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. Oktober 2008)

@Cyclomaster

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag  wir freuen uns immer auf  

PS: das soll Dich aber nicht abschrecke mit uns zu fahren 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (13. Oktober 2008)

Jep - Happy Birthday - und - ich weiß ja immerhin, wer Schuld ist, dass wir nach jeder Tour die Sache mit nem kleinen  dann abrunden


----------



## zanderschnapper (13. Oktober 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Jep - Happy Birthday - und - ich weiß ja immerhin, wer Schuld ist, dass wir nach jeder Tour die Sache mit nem kleinen  dann abrunden



.....großer Ralle - wir danken dir dafür........


----------



## böser_wolf (13. Oktober 2008)

Tach auch 
ich musst ja gestern mal wieder am schwanberg fahren ich armer

falls ihr  lust habt und das wetter mitspielt   
meld ich mal den 25oder 26.10  sa/so als termin an
je nachdem wie es euch besser passt
wenn dann so um 11-11.30 start  
damit wir den castellerberg noch mit nehmen 
hab gestern noch den trail gefunden also wieder 1,5km schotter weniger
dafür gibts ne andere auffahrt mit viel schotter
es gleicht sich alles aus 
grüße vom wolf 

ps:sw wald am do ich denk das geht bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (13. Oktober 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ....meld ich mal den 25oder 26.10  sa/so als termin an
> je nachdem wie es euch besser passt
> .....



Grüß dich Walter,

ausgerechnet an dem Wochenende kann ich an keinem der beiden Tagen 

Wie wär es denn mit dem WE darauf?
Da ist z.B. der Samstag ein Feiertag (Allerheiligen)

Von wegen der Berg ruft und so...

Könntest Du da auch???


Beste Grüße an den Schwanbergguide
Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (13. Oktober 2008)

@Böser Wolf
also mir persönlich würde der Sa. 25.10.08 recht gut passen (bisher) - so aus egoistischer Sichtweise 

Find ich gut, dass du am Donnerstag dabei bist. Wird bestimmt wieder gut!!


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute

also ich könnte sowohl am Sa. 25.10 wie am So. 26.10 am Sa. 01.11 (noch offen) und am 02.11 (wahrscheinlich nicht)

Wegen Donnerstag, wer macht den Guide (Walter, Georg,...) ? Freiwillige vor 



>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (13. Oktober 2008)

*@Gerhard L.* 

Da wir am Donnerstag in den Schweinfurter Wald wollen - wäre es doch recht ratsam, ein paar Leuten noch Bescheid zu sagen. Der Eberhard wollt doch da heuer auch nochmal hin weils ihn so interessiert.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. Oktober 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> *@Gerhard L.*
> 
> Da wir am Donnerstag in den Schweinfurter Wald wollen - wäre es doch recht ratsam, ein paar Leuten noch Bescheid zu sagen. Der Eberhard wollt doch da heuer auch nochmal hin weils ihn so interessiert.
> 
> ...


Hi Ralf,

hab heute früh mit Gerhard gesprochen, er kann diese Woche nicht.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (13. Oktober 2008)

Nu gut - schade schade :-(

Also ich bin jetzt mal so frech und werd die Aktion dann ins Last-Minute-Biken eintragen.

Wie würde es euch eher passen 17:30 Uhr oder 18:00 Uhr ?!?
Wir müssen uns sowieso bißchen nach Walter und George richten weil ihnen wieder der Führungpart zuteil wird.

@Walter - ich möcht gern mal zum Kartoffelbeet - rein interssehalber - nur mal zum antesten - großartig durch die Gegend hüpfen kann ich ja eh net


----------



## GEORGEDD (13. Oktober 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> @Walter - ich möcht gern mal zum Kartoffelbeet - rein interssehalber - nur mal zum antesten - großartig durch die Gegend hüpfen kann ich ja eh net



Da waren wir doch schon und ich glaube da warst du auch schon dabei! Zeitlich ist es mir eigentlich egal - wenn wir uns ein bisschen später treffen ist es halt weniger Stress (18:00 wär voll ok).
Ich weiß ja nicht was Walter noch so an Strecken in petto hat? Man könnte die bekannten schon abgefahrenen 2 Runden (Dianeslus/Mainberg/Hausen oder Üchtelhausen/Brönnhof/Schießhaus) machen oder mal was neues in Richtung Hausen/Marksteinach. Da hab ich letztens sehr interessante Sachen entdeckt weiß aber nicht 100%ig ob ich die auch im dunkeln wiederfinde!

Gruß Georg


----------



## The_Ralle (13. Oktober 2008)

@all Trainingstiere
nochmal zum Winterpokal: Es gibt jetzt auch das "RACING-TEAM-HAßBERGE(2)"

Die Gruppe hab ich grad aufgemacht. Racing-Team-Haßberge(1) sozusagen hat ja im Moment noch 1 Platz frei. Team 2 wird sich bilden aus Sven, Frank, ich und wer halt noch mitmachen will


----------



## böser_wolf (13. Oktober 2008)

mir ist beides recht 17.30-18uhr 

als strecke könnt ich mir vorstellen 
mainradweg bis schonungen>>naturfreunde haus>holzkreuz>singletrail mit bachdurchfahrt runter >kaltenhof>trail zum mainberger grund> dianeslust>
kartoffelbeet>dianeslust>almrösel>höllental 
wenn das net reicht nochmal hinter ins höllental und links hoch und richtung
jahnsplatz 

ACHTUNG am üchtelhäuser trimdichpfad hängen seit neusten schilder 
mit einenm durchgestrichem hollandrad  also aufpassen mtb fahren


----------



## GEORGEDD (13. Oktober 2008)

Oh man ich könnten Ko**en

Hab grad Termine für Donnerstag und Freitag reinbekommen und bin daher nicht in Schweinfurt.

@Zanderschnapper und cyclomaster: Wo wollt ihr am Dienstag fahren? Wenn ich euch bewegen kann in der Nähe von Schweinfurt ne Runde zu drehen dannbin ich dabei
und wenn die  Welt untergeht ich fahr am Dienstag Mountainbike!!!!!
dann können wir ja schön die Trails umpflügen und die anderen versinken am Donnerstag im Matsch 


Gruß Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GEORGEDD (13. Oktober 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> mainradweg bis schonungen>>naturfreunde haus>holzkreuz>singletrail mit bachdurchfahrt runter >kaltenhof>trail zum mainberger grund> dianeslust>
> kartoffelbeet>dianeslust>almrösel>höllental



Ist das der Trail wo du oben von Feld her in den Wald reinstichst dann ewig im Wald langdonnerst dann die zwei mordsmäßigen Absätzen samt Kompression kommen und am ende kurz vorm Asphaltweg noch die Bachdurchfahrt.

das Ding ist der Hammer. Allerdings bin ich das im hellen gefahren. Gerade der eine Absatz mit der Kompression hat es echt in sich!

Gruß Georg


----------



## böser_wolf (13. Oktober 2008)

jo dat is der trail mit eine der besten abfahrten in sw 



hey erwin  
mal n bild vom schwanberg


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. Oktober 2008)

Hi Walter

super Bild  ich freue mich schon auf Schwanberg, ich hoffe nur es geht ein kleines bisschen langsamer wie das letzte mal 

Wegen Di. und Do. bin ich offen, habe heute mal mit Stefan S. (La-Le-Lu) telefoniert, er meinte am Di. könnten wir auch in SWE fahren, aber wie gesagt ich bin da offen, nur net so schnell 



>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin
PS: Walter du denkst an mich bezüglich Anfrage


----------



## zanderschnapper (13. Oktober 2008)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Oh man ich könnten Ko**en
> 
> Hab grad Termine für Donnerstag und Freitag reinbekommen und bin daher nicht in Schweinfurt.
> 
> ...



Hi Georg,
also ich könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen in SW zu fahren 
Habe heute mit Stefan und Christian gesprochen, die wären auf jeden Fall auch dabei.
Und von Cyclomaster steht die Rückantwort noch aus 

Ab wann kannst Du denn so zeitlich?

Melde dich doch noch mal kurz.


Gruß Holger


----------



## GEORGEDD (13. Oktober 2008)

18:00 wäre entspannt - 17:30 geht sicher auch!

Gruß Georg


----------



## zanderschnapper (13. Oktober 2008)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> 18:00 wäre entspannt - 17:30 geht sicher auch!
> 
> Gruß Georg




Hi Georg,

super, dann fahren wir morgen in deinem Terrain  mit dem von Walter vorgeschlagenem Hammerding 

Als Treffpunkt würde ich wieder den Parkplatz im Höllental vorschlagen.
Uhrzeit, nur wenn es für dich nicht zu knapp wird, wäre ca. 17.30 Uhr super.

Poste doch noch mal ob es so passt.


Gruß Holger


----------



## böser_wolf (13. Oktober 2008)

wie reden wir jetzt von di oder do
weil morgen kann ich net muss ich arbeiten 

@erwin wir denken an dich


----------



## Cyclomaster (13. Oktober 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi Georg,
> also ich könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen in SW zu fahren
> Habe heute mit Stefan und Christian gesprochen, die wären auf jeden Fall auch dabei.
> Und von Cyclomaster steht die Rückantwort noch aus
> ...




Hallo Holger ich habe so ab 18:30 Zeit eventuell auch schon 18:00.

Zur Strecke mir ist es egal obs steil Bergauf oder steil Bergab geht hauptsache steil.

@All danke für die Glückwünsche

Lampe habe eine Wilma!


----------



## zanderschnapper (13. Oktober 2008)

@Cyclomaster,

würdest Du morgen dann mitfahren wollen - müsstest halt diesmal den weiten Weg von Bamberg nach Schweinfurt fahren.
Ich bleibe gleich in SW da ich dort arbeite, sonst hätte ich dich von Haßfurt aus mitgenommen.
Könntest Du auch ne halbe Stunde früher kommen - so 17.30 Uhr bis 17.45 Uhr?


Gruß Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (13. Oktober 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> wie reden wir jetzt von di oder do
> weil morgen kann ich net muss ich arbeiten
> 
> @erwin wir denken an dich




Hi Walter,

so jetzt haben wir dich also mal ganz schön verwirrt, gell???


Es wird diese Woche Dienstags *und* Donnerstags eine Runde gedreht 
Wobei halt einige am Donnerstag *nicht* können, so wie Meinereiner 

Gruß Holger


----------



## Cyclomaster (13. Oktober 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> @Cyclomaster,
> 
> würdest Du morgen dann mitfahren wollen - müsstest halt diesmal den weiten Weg von Bamberg nach Schweinfurt fahren.
> Ich bleibe gleich in SW da ich dort arbeite, sonst hätte ich dich von Haßfurt aus mitgenommen.
> ...



ICh wohne jetzt in Haßfurt!

Grüße


----------



## Cyclomaster (13. Oktober 2008)




----------



## GEORGEDD (13. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir würds auch 17:30 gehen


----------



## Cyclomaster (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich muss bis 17:00 schufften!


----------



## zanderschnapper (13. Oktober 2008)

....für alle dann die Frage: um wieviel Uhr kann jeder in SW im Höllental sein?

Mir ist es egal, bin eh schon in SW.

Macht halt einfach was aus 


GuteNAchtGruß
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclomaster (13. Oktober 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> ....für alle dann die Frage: um wieviel Uhr kann jeder in SW im Höllental sein?
> 
> Mir ist es egal, bin eh schon in SW.
> 
> ...



Kenne Höllental nicht!


----------



## zanderschnapper (13. Oktober 2008)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> ICh wohne jetzt in Haßfurt!
> 
> Grüße




Soooo,

lange hat's bei mir gedauert - aber jetzt habe ich dich durchschaut 

Du wohnst jetzt in Haßfurt, arbeitest aber noch nicht lange - in Bamberg - richtig?

Und dein Vorname fängt mit T an und hört mit o auf - stimmts???


Und jetzt oute dich - Schlingel 


Gruß Holger


----------



## Cyclomaster (13. Oktober 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Soooo,
> 
> lange hat's bei mir gedauert - aber jetzt habe ich dich durchschaut
> 
> ...




Hier lachen sich gerade zwei kaputt


----------



## zanderschnapper (13. Oktober 2008)

.....Du meinst wir zwei ???
.....ich höre jetzt auf, mir tut schon der Bauch weh....


----------



## Cyclomaster (13. Oktober 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> .....Du meinst wir zwei ???
> .....ich höre jetzt auf, mir tut schon der Bauch weh....



Meine Ballettlehrerin liest auch mit


----------



## Cyclomaster (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich soll einen Walter grüßen 

Kenn Ihn aber nicht


----------



## zanderschnapper (13. Oktober 2008)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Ich soll einen Walter grüßen
> 
> Kenn Ihn aber nicht




Jetzt bist Du aber auch schon etwas verwirrt, oder?
Hat doch keiner was geschrieben das Du den Walter grüßen sollst 

Den lernst Du schon noch kennen, den Bösen Wolf 

Also, ich mach jetzt wirklich Schluss für heute, muss morgen schließlich früh raus und für Abends fit sein 



P.S. wenn Du doch mitkommen solltest, poste hier noch mal den frühestmöglichen Zeitpunkt wann Du in SW sein kannst.

Und das Höllental ist gleich rechts bevor man zu SW rein fährt wenn man von HAS kommt, ansonsten hast Du ja auch meine Handynummer

RUF MICH AN !!!!!


----------



## Cyclomaster (13. Oktober 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Jetzt bist Du aber auch schon etwas verwirrt, oder?
> Hat doch keiner was geschrieben das Du den Walter grüßen sollst
> 
> Den lernst Du schon noch kennen, den Bösen Wolf
> ...



Von der Ballettleherin soll ich ihn grüßen!


----------



## Cyclomaster (13. Oktober 2008)

ich würde so um 18:00 in HAS losfahren und wär dann gegen 19:00 in SW


----------



## GEORGEDD (13. Oktober 2008)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Meine Ballettlehrerin liest auch mit



Du lernst Ballett! Da eröffnen sich ja unerahnte Horizonte in unserer Bikerrunde! Bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (13. Oktober 2008)

ja pack ichs 
gruß zurück an die  Ballettlehrerin


----------



## The_Ralle (14. Oktober 2008)

Moin!!
Also um nochmal meinen Senf dazuzugeben: ich freu mich auf die DONNERSTAGS-Runde  - heut Abend bin ich nämlich auch schon anderweitig verplant.

Ich setz die Donnerstagsrunde jetzt mal auf 17.45 Uhr ins Last-Minute-Biken!

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## brndch (14. Oktober 2008)

Guten morgen die Damen und Herren,

@Holger: Muss mich für heute abend leider abmelden, mir is wat dazwischen gekommen
VIEL SPAß

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (14. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute,

bei mir geht's heute definitiv nicht.
Wünsche euch viel Spaß auf den Trails und ich hoffe das wir am Donnerstag eben soviele Spaß haben werden 



>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (14. Oktober 2008)

Lustig wirds am Donnerstag bestimmt - momentan ist 100% Regenrisiko gemeldet 

Mal schauen - wo wir dann in Dreck und Speck noch einkehren!? **fg**


----------



## zanderschnapper (14. Oktober 2008)

Äääähhhmm,

ich weiß nicht ob sie's schon wussten - aber wir haben Jubiläum 
Wir haben schon die 1000 Postings geknackt.


So Leute,
nun aber wieder zum Ernst der Sache.

Unsere erste Dienstags-Tour ist zu Ende und ich muss sagen - es war wieder einmal *S E N S A T I O N E L L !!!*

Wir waren heute zu viert unterwegs, Georg, Markus, Stefan und ich.
Im Höllental auf einer Höllentour mit einem super NIGHTRIDE 

Hier noch kurz die nackten Tatsachen:

*Tourlänge: 28,60 km
Fahrzeit: 2 Std. 05min
HM: 742
Km/h: 13,8*

Und die legendäre Bachdurchfahrt haben wir auch gemacht - einschließlich nasser Füße 

So, und jetzt lass ich mir mein Weizen schmecken  
Prost @all 


Grüße Holger


----------



## SpeedFox (14. Oktober 2008)

Ähhmmm...Sehr geehrte Herren und auch evtl. damen ....
....wenn´s arbeits- bzw. zeitmäßig klappt dann würd ich gleich direkt von Werneck hüpf:)nach Schweinfurt zur HÖLLE am Donnerstag fahren!!! wär doch ä quatsch erst heim zu fahr´n und dann später wieder nach SW!!!!
sag aber the RALLE vorher nochmal bescheid ob ich´s zur HÖLLE schaff----hoffs abba scho --

Hätte da a wieder ein kleines Anliegen an meine BIKEKOLLEGEN 

Bräucht bitte ma wieder ne Leih-Lampe mit akku....bibabo 

Grüße vom Speedy


----------



## GEORGEDD (14. Oktober 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Wir waren heute zu viert unterwegs, Georg, Martin, Stefan und ich.
> Im Höllental auf einer Höllentour mit einem super NIGHTRIDE



Ja schee wars heut abend! Kleine Berichtigung meinerseits - unser Begleiter hieß (und heißt immer noch) Markus und wird unserer Runde hoffentlich öfter mal beiwohnen (gell Markus)

Gruß Georg

A propos Bachdurchfahrt: Ich sollte vielleicht noch meine Kette ölen sonst kann ich morgen damit Holz sägen...


----------



## böser_wolf (15. Oktober 2008)

soso die bach durchfahrt schon gemacht 
ich werd wohl mal nach ein paar alten trails die tage schaun 
um euch neue nettigkeiten  anzutun 

also do 18uhr hölle steht bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (15. Oktober 2008)

Allerbestens - ich freu mich schon auf morgen!


----------



## zanderschnapper (15. Oktober 2008)

@Walter,

jag sie alle durch den Bach.....war richtig geil!!! 
Nur die nassen und kalten Füße haben mich dann etwas gestört 


Gruß Holger


----------



## GEORGEDD (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann nur raten gleich im Wheelie durchzufahren. Da hat man dann auch keine Probleme mit kalten Füßen


----------



## zanderschnapper (15. Oktober 2008)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Ich kann nur raten gleich im Wheelie durchzufahren. Da hat man dann auch keine Probleme mit kalten Füßen




Du meinst bestimmt nen Nose-Wheelie, oder?


----------



## GEORGEDD (15. Oktober 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt nen Nose-Wheelie, oder?



Klar - sonst hat es ja gar keinen Anspruch


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. Oktober 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Äääähhhmm,
> 
> ich weiß nicht ob sie's schon wussten - aber wir haben Jubiläum
> Wir haben schon die 1000 Postings geknackt.
> ...



Hi Holger, wenn ich dabei gewesen wäre, dann wäre die Km/h wesentlich kleiner, ich hätte euch schon gebremst



>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (15. Oktober 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> soso die bach durchfahrt schon gemacht
> ich werd wohl mal nach ein paar alten trails die tage schaun
> um euch neue nettigkeiten  anzutun
> 
> also do 18uhr hölle steht bei mir


Hi Walter,
habs fest eingeplant  ich hoffe es kommt nichts mehr dazwischen.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (15. Oktober 2008)

OOOhhhhhhhh - ihr elenden Aufzünder... Nose-Wheelie - ...


----------



## zanderschnapper (15. Oktober 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Holger, wenn ich dabei gewesen wäre, dann wäre die Km/h wesentlich kleiner, ich hätte euch schon gebremst
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Erwin,

ich glaube du hättest gestern Abend :kotz::kotz::kotz:
War echt hart....


Gruß Holger


----------



## GEORGEDD (15. Oktober 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Erwin,
> 
> ich glaube du hättest gestern Abend :kotz::kotz::kotz:
> War echt hart....
> ...



Nur die Harten komm`n in Garten 

Der Kotzsmilie - immer wieder schön anzuschauen!


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. Oktober 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Erwin,
> 
> ich glaube du hättest gestern Abend :kotz::kotz::kotz:
> War echt hart....
> ...



Ich sehe schon ich kann bald nicht mehr mit euch fahren 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (15. Oktober 2008)

*!!! STOP !!!*
  
Hey - aus - pfuiii - SOFORT AUFHÖREN MIT DER RUMFLENNEREI!!

Also neeee...


----------



## böser_wolf (15. Oktober 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon ich kann bald nicht mehr mit euch fahren
> 
> 
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin



ich sehs so in unserem alter steht uns n zivi zu 
dann brauchts bloß noch n abschleppseil 

und alles is gut


----------



## GEORGEDD (15. Oktober 2008)

Manoman, ich kenn Mittfünziger die lassen mich ohne Mühe stehen also am Alter kann es nicht liegen 
Es wird halt immer so gefahren das es allen Spaß macht oder seh ich das anders? Das Tempo passt sich der Gruppe an, oder etwa nicht? Ich kann mich in unserer Gruppe nicht erinnern das wir mal einen auf der Tour verloren haben und das kenn ich ehrlich gesagt ganz anders!

Also schluss jetzt...und rauf auf`s Rad!

Ihr seid alle Spitze - Gruß Georg


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. Oktober 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich sehs so in unserem alter steht uns n zivi zu
> dann brauchts bloß noch n abschleppseil
> 
> und alles is gut



ja stimmt, ich bring am Donnerstag ein Abschleppseil mit, dann müßt ihr mich hochziehn
Ich seh schon wir machen noch eine "Alt"-Herren/Frauen-Runde auf und lassen die jungen Hüpfer die Berge rauf fahren und wir fahren dann nur runter 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (15. Oktober 2008)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle Spitze - Gruß Georg




.....und ich wollte gerade schreiben ob nur noch Mimöschen und Weicheier unterwegs sind........da gibts noch so nen dollen Spruch...


*....Quäl dich Du Sau!!!!*

Das rede ich mir immer ein.......manchmal hilfts 



Gruß Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (15. Oktober 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> .....und ich wollte gerade schreiben ob nur noch Mimöschen und Weicheier unterwegs sind........da gibts noch so nen dollen Spruch...
> 
> 
> *....Quäl dich Du Sau!!!!*
> ...


Den Spruch kenne ich, dass sage ich mir auch immer wenn ihr alle schon oben seit 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (16. Oktober 2008)

guten morgen 


das schlechte zuerst 

wie es halt immer so bei mir ist nix ist fest sorry ich muß heut absagen

trozdem viel spaß  gruß vom wolf


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. Oktober 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> guten morgen
> 
> 
> das schlechte zuerst
> ...



Guten Morgen die Dame 

Was gibt es dringenderes als uns zu guiden und uns die Trails im Schweinfurter Wald zu zeigen? 

@Rest 
und was machen wir dann heute Abend, laut last minute biking sind wir 4. 
Stefan Du warst Doch am Dienstag mit dabei, können wir die Tour fahren oder müssen wir etwas anderes machen?


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (16. Oktober 2008)

@all die heut Abend dabei sind
so wie es aussieht, werden wir heute den lieben langen Tag vom Wetter-Gott mit Regen beglückt... 

hab grad mit Stefan  gesprochen - wenns wirklich durchgehend schifft, dann könne mer die Strecke für heut Abend vergessen 

Aber erstmal bis heute Nachmittag abwarten!

Alternativ-Vorschlag: Gemütliche Sauna-Runde  mit einem kleinen  anschließend


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. Oktober 2008)

Hi Ralle

ok dann warten wir erst einmal ab.
Wenn es nichts wird kann ich meinen neuen Fahrradträger mal zusammen bauen 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (16. Oktober 2008)

Nur mal nebenbei erwähnt:
Wir könnten uns auch zusammen irgendwo auf die Chouch flaggen...

Ich hätte da noch so n paar schmackhafte Filmchen a la New World Disorder und Earthed


----------



## zanderschnapper (16. Oktober 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Nur mal nebenbei erwähnt:
> Wir könnten uns auch zusammen irgendwo auf die Chouch flaggen...




......und schön ein paar  zischen.....

Schaut das Ihr auf die Trails kommt ihr Luschen 


Beste LachMichgeradehalbtotGrüße


----------



## The_Ralle (16. Oktober 2008)

tttzzzzzz


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. Oktober 2008)

Regen Regen und noch mehr Regen in SWE  

Das war es wohl für heute mit biken.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (16. Oktober 2008)

Also es ist beschlossen:
Heute ist HEIMKINO-Abend angesagt. Filme gucken bei uns in Sulzdorf (Stefan, Fränky, ich) - und wer sich sonst noch berufen fühlt 
Beginn 19.00 Uhr

p.s.: es gibt Gutmann-Hefe 
p.p.s.: ich besorg noch nen Beamer


----------



## böser_wolf (16. Oktober 2008)

na dann viel spaß 

so dann ist es ja net so schlimm das es heut net klappt 
ich werd morgen so um halb vier etwas fahren gehen 

@ralle   die freeride strecken schauen wir uns noch an 
           aber am 25 machts keinen sinn da ich eh schon in wü bin

schwanberg 25.10  ?????????!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. Oktober 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> na dann viel spaß
> 
> so dann ist es ja net so schlimm das es heut net klappt
> ich werd morgen so um halb vier etwas fahren gehen
> ...



@Walther

25.10 bin dabei 

Morgen 15:30 ist mir zu früh werde wohl am Samstag Nachmittag etwas fahren

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (16. Oktober 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> schwanberg 25.10  ?????????!!!!!!!!!!!




.....macht doch lieber den 01. oder 02.11.

>>>> Samstag ist Feiertag >>>> Sonntag schön ausruhen >>>>


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. Oktober 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> .....macht doch lieber den 01. oder 02.11.
> 
> >>>> Samstag ist Feiertag >>>> Sonntag schön ausruhen >>>>



01.11 oder 02.11 geht auch (bis jetzt noch)

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (16. Oktober 2008)

SCHWANBERG !! - jawoll
25.10. wäre spitze! da bin ich auch noch frei!

@Holger
Falls sich für 02.11. nochwas ergibt, kann man sich ja immer noch kurzschliessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (17. Oktober 2008)

*An die Kuschler von gestern Abend,*

na Leute, wie war denn Euer Filmabend??
Was gab es denn für "heiße Streifen" ? 

Denke auch das es gerstern keinen Sinn gemacht hätte zu fahren.
Und jetzt, sprich heute früh - nass und kalt (5 Grad), brrrrr......


Wünsche Euch jetzt schon ein schönes Wochenende
Holger


----------



## GEORGEDD (17. Oktober 2008)

Da lob ich mir mein Dresden.

10°C und kein Wölckchen am Himmel!

Gruß Georg


----------



## uns Uwe (17. Oktober 2008)

Hi Erwin
Ich würde gern am Samstag mit fahren. Kannst dich noch mal melden.


----------



## Gandalf01 (17. Oktober 2008)

Hi Uwe

kein Problem, werde wahrscheinlich erst Nachmittag so gegen 13:00-14:00 fahren können und da ich um 17:00 schon wieder zuhause sein muß ist auch keine größere Tour möglich. 

Wo willst Du fahren? Werde wahrscheinlich auch noch ein Fahrzeugproblem haben, denn mein Sohn brauch mein Auto und ich muß erst einmal schauen ob ich das von meiner Frau bekommen 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (17. Oktober 2008)

Hi @all,

mal noch was ganz allgemeines:

Ich bestelle nächste Woche direkt bei *Paul Lange *zwei Helmhalter von Cateye.

Wer irgendetwas an Haltern o.ä. für die anstehenden Nightrides braucht oder mitbestellen möchte, kann mir das gerne sagen oder durchgeben oder hier posten.


Grüße 
Holger


----------



## brndch (17. Oktober 2008)

*Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,*

- am Schwanberg wär ich auch dabei(vorausgesetzt des WETTER past)
- Falls am Sonntag Vormittag einer Zeit und Lust hat ne Runde im   Steigerwald zu drehen kann er sich gerne bei mir melden ;-)
Ich weiß lauter Fussballbegeisterte hier aber mich Interessierts halt mal ned so und am morgen steh ich meisters noch unter "Strom".
[email protected]: Was ist denn mit dem noch freien Platz in unserem Rennstall?

Die besten Grüße
Christian
____________________________________________________________

Rock im Park 2009  05.- 07. Juni! Zeppelinfeld/ Nürnberg


----------



## zanderschnapper (17. Oktober 2008)

brndch schrieb:


> - Falls am Sonntag Vormittag einer Zeit und Lust hat ne Runde im   Steigerwald zu drehen kann er sich gerne bei mir melden ;-)
> 
> [email protected]: Was ist denn mit dem noch freien Platz in unserem Rennstall?
> 
> ...



Hi Christian,

den letzten freien Platz im Team hab ich für Cyclomaster reserviert.
Hab ihm heute ne PN geschickt 

Für den Sonntag hätte ich schon Lust.
Wann wolltest Du da los?
Stefan wollte auch am Sonntag nach dem Frühstück eine Runde drehen.

Sag mir halt eine Zeit und ich kläre den Rest ab 

Gruß Holger


----------



## brndch (17. Oktober 2008)

Ein Beitag ohne Inhalt wie toll


----------



## Gandalf01 (18. Oktober 2008)

uns Uwe schrieb:


> Hi Erwin
> Ich würde gern am Samstag mit fahren. Kannst dich noch mal melden.



Hi Uwe
hab leider keine Nummer von Dir wollte dann eigentlich um 13:00/13:30 los

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## uns Uwe (18. Oktober 2008)

*Hi Erwin*
Kann dir leider erst jetzt antworten.Wahr bis jetzt im Krankenhaus

Habe gestern Abend ein Arbeitsunfall gehabt. In meiner Linken Schulter ist ein Muskel gerissen.Wenn ich wider fit bin ,werde ich wider mit euch mitfahren.


Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (18. Oktober 2008)

uns Uwe schrieb:


> *Hi Erwin*
> Kann dir leider erst jetzt antworten.Wahr bis jetzt im Krankenhaus
> 
> Habe gestern Abend ein Arbeitsunfall gehabt. In meiner Linken Schulter ist ein Muskel gerissen.Wenn ich wider fit bin ,werde ich wider mit euch mitfahren.
> ...


Hi Uwe

dann gute Besserung, freu mich schon wenn Du wieder dabei bist  

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## GEORGEDD (18. Oktober 2008)

Gute Besserung auch von mir!


----------



## Cyclomaster (19. Oktober 2008)

Fährt jemand mit RR?


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. Oktober 2008)

Hi Thilo,

ne nur MB 
Wahrscheinlich heute nachmittag wieder.

@All
hier mal die Daten meiner Tour von gestern, war wieder mal auf der Suche nach ein paar neuen Trails.

Dauer: ca. 3:35 H
Länge: ca. 46 km
HMS: ca. 900 hms

und noch ein paar Bilder










>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## GEORGEDD (19. Oktober 2008)

Okay dann will ich auch berichten - jeweils gestern und heute vormittag gefahren.

Insgesamt 107 km und 1250 hm

saugeiles Wetter hier!!!!

Fast besser als Sommer weil man nicht so schwitzt beim Radeln! 

Gibst schon nen Plan für Donnerstag? (Ich meine außer Fernsehen )

Gruß GB


----------



## zanderschnapper (19. Oktober 2008)

Hi Fans,


ich denke wir sollten am Donnerstag noch einmal das
*HÖLLENTAL*
unsicher machen.

Na, wie wär das??


Gruß Holger


----------



## GEORGEDD (19. Oktober 2008)

Könnte man machen - da muss ich vorher nochmal nach dem Anschluss suchen wo wir uns letzten verfranst haben!

Gruß GB


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute
war ein super Tag heute, hab mal eine kleine Tour (Buch - Wässernacht) gemacht

Dauer: ca. 3:00 H
Länge: ca. 34 km
HMS: ca. 730 hms

und noch ein Bild





und wie immer der Track 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. Oktober 2008)

Doppelposting 
>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (20. Oktober 2008)

Moin!

Also ich bin auch dafür, dass wir uns am Donnerstag den Schweinfurter Wald nochmal vorknöpfen 

Wenn beide Guides Zeit hätten würd mich freuen. Quasi Georg und Walter.

Dann könnten wir auch gleich nochmal auch wegen Schwanberg für kommenden Samstag evtl. was absprechen!

Treffpunkt Donnerstag, 17.45 Uhr Höllental - okay?! oder lieber 18.00 Uhr!?

@unsUwe
gute Besserung - werd schnell wieder fit !!

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## zanderschnapper (20. Oktober 2008)

Servus @all,

ich war mal so frei und habe den Donnertsagstermin in's 
*LAST-MINUTE-BIKING *
eingetragen.

Ist übrigens die letzte Tour die wir noch im Hellen starten können, da ja am kommenden Wochenende die Zeit umgestellt wird.

Also bitte jetzt schon an ausreichend Akkukapazität für unsere 2-3 Std. *NIGHTRIDES* denken 

Was mich angeht, möchte ich trotzdem möglichst jeden Donnerstag fahren  (soweit es das Wetter zulässt)


Wie seht Ihr das so??
Wer ist weiterhin mit dabei?
Ab nächsten Montag ist Winterpokalzeit  da gilt's!!




Beste Montagsgrüße
Holger


----------



## brndch (20. Oktober 2008)

Servus Holger,

War gestern wohl ned lange genug die Tour, weil de scho wieder an Donnerstag denkst?
Also ich hab auf jeden fall vor so 3 mal die woche zu fahren. vll auch mehr
Gruß
Und viel spaß im Höllental


----------



## GEORGEDD (20. Oktober 2008)

Also ich fahr auch im Winter und Dunkelheit weiter. Allerdings wiege ich den Fahrspass in Verbindung mit Regen und tiefen Temperaturen ab und werde sicher nicht jeden Donnertag fahren.

Gruß Georg


----------



## zanderschnapper (20. Oktober 2008)

brndch schrieb:


> Servus Holger,
> 
> War gestern wohl ned lange genug die Tour, weil de scho wieder an Donnerstag denkst?
> Also ich hab auf jeden fall vor so 3 mal die woche zu fahren. vll auch mehr
> ...




Hi Christian,

doch, doch, mir hat's ganz schön gereicht 
Hab mich aber schon wieder schön erholt 

Kannst Du mir die Tourdaten noch mal durchgeben?
Mein Tacho hatte irgendwo nen aussetzer und hat nix genaues mehr aufgezeichnet.


Gruß Holger


----------



## brndch (20. Oktober 2008)

Kannst Du mir die Tourdaten noch mal durchgeben?
Mein Tacho hatte irgendwo nen aussetzer und hat nix genaues mehr aufgezeichnet.

Gesamtlänge: 38km
Geschätzte Hm: ca. 865 hm

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (20. Oktober 2008)

brndch schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir die Tourdaten noch mal durchgeben?
> Mein Tacho hatte irgendwo nen aussetzer und hat nix genaues mehr aufgezeichnet.
> 
> Gesamtlänge: 38km
> ...




.....so wie ich mich gestern nach der Ankunft am Auto gefühlt habe, waren es doch mindestens 1700 Hm......


----------



## böser_wolf (20. Oktober 2008)

@all  do geht bei mir net   weil da muss ich bei alica keys arbeiten
grüß von  wolf 

ps.heut um 19 hellreiten wie jeden montag  am laden cramerstr.16 sw


----------



## Gandalf01 (20. Oktober 2008)

Hi Walter,

heute geht's leider nicht, da meine Lampe noch nicht fertig ist.
Werde aber demnächst mal mit fahren


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (20. Oktober 2008)

@Holger: hui waren doch 865 Hm


----------



## zanderschnapper (20. Oktober 2008)

Hi Christian,

da siehste mal das mich mein Gefühl noch nicht ganz im Stich lässt....


----------



## The_Ralle (20. Oktober 2008)

@Walter
wir müssen bei Gelegenheit halt nochwas wegen kommenden Samstag auschecken, na! 

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## böser_wolf (20. Oktober 2008)

sa 12 uhr
iphofen parkplatz am feuerwehr haus 

das ist der deal


----------



## Gandalf01 (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Walter,

ist das dort, wo wir uns das letzte mal getroffen haben?

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (20. Oktober 2008)

Jawoll Samstag bin ich dabei um 12.00 Uhr in Iphofen Treffpunkt!
Rein so aus organisatorischen Gründen - wie lange dauert der Spaß  - ich weiß meinen Folgetermin am Spätnachmittag noch net genau - wollt hier nur schonmal nachhören


----------



## böser_wolf (20. Oktober 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hallo Walter,
> 
> ist das dort, wo wir uns das letzte mal getroffen haben?
> 
> ...



jo genau da 

mei mei der ralle termine termine  
ok ca 3+stunden +plus deine heimfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (20. Oktober 2008)

DANKEEEE


----------



## SpeedFox (21. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leut, muss mich leider für Donnerstag als auch für Samstag abmelden.........die Arbeit ruft bzw. der Betrieb

also teilweis könnt i scho :kotz:

Hätt mir des in Schweinfurt scho wieder mal gern angesehen!!!

Und was ich bis jetzt vom THE RALLE so gehört hab soll ja Ipthausen noch besser sein.....was mich natürlich noch mer reizen würd, da es ja komplett NEU LAND is


----------



## The_Ralle (21. Oktober 2008)

Servus Fränky!!
Das heißt IPHOFEN!! Frage - wie schauts mit dir aus? Stefan  will demnächst Akkupacks bestellen, bzw. Akkus bestellten und dann verlöten. Kostenpunkt für 12 Zellen gesamt so ca. 80 Euronen - is weng kostspielig - aber ne Anschaffung, die halt auch weng hält. Ich würd nämlich welche nehmen und dann n Stefan  (running Gag ) am Donnerstag Bescheid geben!

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## The_Ralle (21. Oktober 2008)

@Walter
viel Spaß am Donnerstag  und wegen Samstag: 
1. Ich freu mich schon tierisch
2. Zeit hab ich genug - die Veranstaltung wo ich später hinmuss geht erst um 19.30 Uhr los 

KaffeeGruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (21. Oktober 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Servus Fränky!!
> Das heißt IPHOFEN!! Frage - wie schauts mit dir aus? Stefan  will demnächst Akkupacks bestellen, bzw. Akkus bestellten und dann verlöten. Kostenpunkt für 12 Zellen gesamt so ca. 80 Euronen - is weng kostspielig - aber ne Anschaffung, die halt auch weng hält. Ich würd nämlich welche nehmen und dann n Stefan  (running Gag ) am Donnerstag Bescheid geben!
> 
> Gruß
> Ralle




kleine Anmerkung meinerseits,

ein passendes Ladegerät braucht's dann auch noch.........................sonst wird's recht schnell wieder dunkel


----------



## zanderschnapper (21. Oktober 2008)

So Männers,


der Winterpokal kann starten,

das *RACING TEAM HASSBERGE* ist komplett 

Jetzt muß Team 2 noch nachlegen...


Gruß Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (22. Oktober 2008)

@Anmerkung
schön, dass es Racing-Team-Haßberge(1) geschafft hat, sich mit 5 Bikern voll zu besetzen 

Also hier jetzt mein Aufruf:
*Racing-Team-Haßberge(2) *sucht noch Mitglieder - auf gehts - mitmachen!!

Würde mich freuen 

Gruß
Ralle

p.s.  Racing-Team-Haßberge(1) ist saustark besetzt  - also Team 2 braucht noch bisle Unterstützung wie gesagt!!


----------



## GEORGEDD (22. Oktober 2008)

Moin Haßberg-Racer!

Es gibt schlechte Nachrichten!  
Nachdem mich Anfangs der Woche eine Margen-Darm-Grippe in Beschlag nahm :kotz: kann ich noch nicht abschätzen ob ich am Donnerstag die Schweinfurtrunde guiden kann, da ich grad erst wieder mit der festen Nahrungsaufnahme beginne. So wie ich heut früh die Treppe hochgekrochen bin würd ich mal eher sagen --> nein (aber ich habe noch nicht aufgegeben)

Also entweder wir verschieben die SW-Runde auf nächsten Donnerstag oder Holger bzw. Stefan guiden die Tour da sie die ja letzten Dienstag schon gefahren sind.

@Stefan&Holger: findet ihr den Weg?

Gruß Georg


----------



## The_Ralle (22. Oktober 2008)

@GEORGDD

GUTE BESSERUNG GROSSER!!!! 

p.s. hättest du vielleicht Lust beim Winterpokal mitzumachen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GEORGEDD (22. Oktober 2008)

Prinzipiell schon...wie aufwändig ist das pflegen der Eingaben? Was muss man da alles eintragen?
Habs mir bis jetzt noch nicht angeschaut.


----------



## The_Ralle (22. Oktober 2008)

Du musst die "Sportart" eintragen, das Datum und die Dauer (ohne Pausen) also reine Leistungszeit!
Relativ einfach handzuhaben behaupt ich mal - die Punkteverteil läuft dann über den Admin!


----------



## böser_wolf (22. Oktober 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Du musst die "Sportart" eintragen, das Datum und die Dauer (ohne Pausen) also reine Leistungszeit!
> Relativ einfach handzuhaben behaupt ich mal - die Punkteverteil läuft dann über den Admin!



ähm lieg ich richtig das ich für pornoschauen/durch bars ziehen usw keine punkte bekomm??

ähm noch ne frage wer von euch hat noch ein rücktritt rad 
für ein rücktrittradendurorennen  
wir/ich plan sowas bzw mir geht das durch den kopf
die jungs von 3essen haben das schon 2mal gemacht



bild geklaut bei www.3essen.de


----------



## The_Ralle (22. Oktober 2008)

Ideen muss der Mensch halt haben!
Klingt ja echt scharf 
Also ich könnt mir so ne Oldie-Kiste besorgen denk ich. Meine Freundin hat da glaub noch so n paar Teile im Altbestand daheim.

p.s. für die Dauer des Feierabendbierchens gibts im Winterpokal auch keine Punkt - obwohl das ja quasi auch noch zur sportlichen Aktivität gehört - also irgendwie halt


----------



## böser_wolf (22. Oktober 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8hXw85ZorI

@ralle kuckst du die anderen auch


----------



## Gandalf01 (22. Oktober 2008)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Moin Haßberg-Racer!
> 
> Es gibt schlechte Nachrichten!
> Nachdem mich Anfangs der Woche eine Margen-Darm-Grippe in Beschlag nahm :kotz: kann ich noch nicht abschätzen ob ich am Donnerstag die Schweinfurtrunde guiden kann, da ich grad erst wieder mit der festen Nahrungsaufnahme beginne. So wie ich heut früh die Treppe hochgekrochen bin würd ich mal eher sagen --> nein (aber ich habe noch nicht aufgegeben)
> ...



Gute Besserung Georg, hoffentlich klappts bis Donnerstag 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (22. Oktober 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8hXw85ZorI
> 
> @ralle kuckst du die anderen auch



Hi Walter 
das ist ja scharf, 

leider habe ich kein solches Rad mehr 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (22. Oktober 2008)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Moin Haßberg-Racer!
> 
> Es gibt schlechte Nachrichten!
> 
> ...



Hallo Georg,
erstmal natürlich gute Besserung 

Also, ich würde es mir *nicht* zutrauen - leider 

Kannst Du nicht mal den Markus fragen ob er Lust hätte?

Ich müsste es heute Abend noch wissen ob es mit der SW-Tour klappt, da ich mein Bike gleich mitgenommen hätte und etwas länger arbeiten würde.

Melde dich doch noch mal.


Gruß Holger


----------



## gehtnix (22. Oktober 2008)

So, nach massiven Schwierigkeiten mit seinem alten Account (wahrscheinlich deaktiviert), kann Klein-Markus jetzt doch mitteilen, daß er Donnerstag (also morgen) da sein wird und jetzt sogar weiß, wo der Georg letzte Woche herfahren wollte. Das sollte ich sogar finden, wenn mein Lämple versagt.
Außerdem muß ich unbedingt wissen, was der Stefan  für Akkus besorgen kann...


----------



## zanderschnapper (22. Oktober 2008)

gehtnix schrieb:


> Außerdem muß ich unbedingt wissen, was der Stefan  für Akkus besorgen kann...



Hi Markus,

über die ganze Akku-Thematik wollten wir morgen Abend eh mal reden.
Sprich - wer was und wieviel Zellen braucht.

Die Zellen würde ich besorgen, müsste aber genau wissen wieviel jeder möchte.

Löten würde der Stefan 


Also bleibt's morgen bei der *"Höllentour"* , oder?


Gruß Holger


----------



## GEORGEDD (22. Oktober 2008)

gehtnix schrieb:


> ...Das sollte ich sogar finden, wenn mein Lämple versagt...



da seht ihr mal - der Markus findet Wege ohne die ich MIT Lampe NICHT finde! 

Naja, vielleicht schau ich morgen noch mal schnell bei Dr. Fuentes vorbei und klau mir ein paar "Fit-Spritzen"...

ansonsten - viel Spaß!


----------



## The_Ralle (23. Oktober 2008)

Im LMB hat sich n Neuer eingetragen!
Sehr schön - die Gruppe vergrössert sich wieder mal 
Gib dich zu erkennen - spätestens heut Abend


----------



## The_Ralle (23. Oktober 2008)

Boah - meinentwegen könnts doch jetzt scho 18:00 Uhr sein. ICH WILL AUFS BIKE!!!!!


----------



## gehtnix (23. Oktober 2008)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> da seht ihr mal - der Markus findet Wege ohne die ich MIT Lampe NICHT finde!
> 
> Der Trick ist, man muß die Runde bzw. wenigstens die Schlüsselstelle ungefähr genau 100mal fahren. Also nächste Woche kannste das dann auch!


----------



## zanderschnapper (23. Oktober 2008)

Servus Leuts,

auch von mir gibt's schlechte Nachrichten.

Melde mich für heute Abend krank - ich könnte :kotz::kotz:
So wie es der Smilie vormacht, so fühle ich mich übrigens gerade 

Wünsch Euch trotzdem viel Spaß heute Abend.


Gruß Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (23. Oktober 2008)

Ach Mensch...Holger...was machst du denn für Sachen?!?
Auf alle Fälle GUTE BESSERUNG!! Oder du erholst dihc schlagartig und bist heut Abend am Start - schau mer mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (23. Oktober 2008)

Hi Holger,

Mensch was ist den hier los, wo habt ihr euch alle den angesteckt.

Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall gute Besserung und dann vielleicht bis Samstag 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## GEORGEDD (23. Oktober 2008)

@Holger: Gute Besserung --> Mein Tipp: Kamillente und Zwieback (nur die zwei Sachen) und es wird bald wieder besser!


----------



## zanderschnapper (23. Oktober 2008)

Also,

nach sooo vielen gute-Besserungs-Wünschen gehts mit mir wirklich schon wieder aufwärts 

Aber ich hab nicht die Schei...ei 

Hatte nen hammerharten Migräneanfall der sich mir auch noch etwas auf den Magen geschlagen hat - vor lauter Medis.

Werde vielleicht doch mal um 18.00 Uhr zum Treffpunkt kommen um mir die Meute anzusehen.
Mitfahren geht aber wirklich nicht - obwohl ich alles dabei hätte 


Gruß Holger


----------



## zanderschnapper (23. Oktober 2008)

Hab noch was vergessen,

mann ich werd wirklich langsam alt 
Samstag klappt bei mir devinitiv auch nicht - so'n Scheiß


----------



## The_Ralle (23. Oktober 2008)

@böser Wolf und GEROGEDD
* Danke Leutz  Herzlich Willkommen im Racing-Team-Haßberge(2)!!*


----------



## Gandalf01 (23. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute

so wieder zuhause und geduscht.
War eine super Tour. Besten Dank und großes Lob an den Guide Markus 

So hier noch die Daten:
Dauer: 2:40 h
Länge: 26,7 km
HMS: 746 hms

Da ich in Schonungen die Ankürzung über die B26 genommen habe, werden die 4 anderen Kollegen (Markus, Georg, Stefan und Ralf) ein paar HMS und KM mehr haben 

und wie immer auch noch der Track!

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (24. Oktober 2008)

Moin!
Möchte mich anschließen - gut gemacht Markus - und George (hat doch gesundheitlich anscheinend relativ gepasst)

Ich hab bei mir ein neues Foto-Album angelegt! "Night-Ride-Impressionen". Die ersten Schnappschüsse von gestern Abend hab ich schonmal reingestellt 

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Gandalf01 (24. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich habe auch noch 2 Bilderchen (nichts besonderes) vom gestrigen Nigthride


Beim Abschlußbier         Die Suche 


 




>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## GEORGEDD (24. Oktober 2008)

Ja war echt klasse! Mir gings bei jedem Tritt besser. Radfahren ist eben immer noch die beste Medizin.

Gruß Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (24. Oktober 2008)

Wie ich sehe bzw. lese hattet ihr wieder euren Spaß 

Ist schon immer blöd wenn man nicht selbst dabei sein kann - aber nächstes Mal bestimmt wieder.

Heute geht's mir wieder richtig gut.

Wer startet denn jetzt überhaupt alles in Iphofen?
Ich hoffe sehr das sich einer findet und eine Tourbeschreibung mit allen wichtigen Daten hier reinstellt 

Ich wünsche Euch schon jetzt viel Spaß mit supergeilen Trails.


Schönen Wochenendgruß
Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (24. Oktober 2008)

Aktuelle Teilnehmerliste für den morgigen Schwanberg-Ausritt:

1. Walter alias Böser Wolf   (Guide)        
2. Erwin  alias Gandalf        (der Weise)
3. The Ralle alias ICH         (Cube-Rider)
4. brandch alias Christian    (Ghost-Rider)
5. Ralle´s Großcousin  alias Sven  (SantaCruz-Nomad-Rider)


----------



## gehtnix (24. Oktober 2008)

> da seht ihr mal - der Markus findet Wege ohne die ich MIT Lampe NICHT finde!


 
Gottseidank hat meine Lampe nicht versagt! Die erste kritische Abzweigung ging ja noch. Aber wo der Bauer immer den Weg umpflügt wär's ohne Lampe ziemlich schwierig geworden.

Danke an Georg, der die Tour ja ursprünglich ausgesucht hat!

Uund ich wäre Samstag auch gerne dabei!

Markus


----------



## Gandalf01 (24. Oktober 2008)

Hi Markus,

Treffpunkt in Iphofen um 11:55; Abfahrt 12:00

Schau mal in meine Fotogalerie, da habe ich ein Bild (aber nur bis heute Abend) reingestellt.

Im Beitrag 886 ist der damalige Track abgelegt !!
Soweit ich weiß wird die Tour noch etwas erweitert um den Casteller Berg.
Und außerdem findet man im Track auch den Start und Endpunkt in Iphofen 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (24. Oktober 2008)

tach auch   jo ist etwas anders als das letzte mal 
sonst wirds ja langweilig

der schluß bleibt aber  inc. meiner rinne jetzt weiss ich ja wo der drecks wasser einlauf ist


----------



## Gandalf01 (24. Oktober 2008)

Hi Walter,
bin schon mal gespannt was Du uns für neue Wege zeigen wirst. Das letzte Mal war schon der Hammer. 



>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (25. Oktober 2008)

Na Freunde,


ist schon jemand von der Schwanberg-Tour zurück??

Lasst mal was hören - ich bin neugierig 


Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute

so wieder zurück.

War eine super Tour an eine super Tag. Ein ganz großes Lob an den Guide Walter. 

Hier erst einmal die Daten

Länge: 30,2 km
Dauer: ca. 3:50 H (reine Fahrtzeit 2:50) na da war doch was 
HMS: ca. 870 hms 

Natürlich gibts auch den Track und noch ein paar Bilder 

Leider wurden wir heute nicht so vom Glück verfolgt wie sonst, erst hat Ralle einen Platten und dann 500 m weiter schreit Christian "sche...." und schon wieder einer platt, aber das war noch nicht alles in Iphofen 500m vor dem Auto war ich dann dran 3. Plattfuß bei dieser Tour.

Mein Fahrrad hat es leider schon gleich zu Beginn der Tour erwischt, ich hatte Probleme mit dem mittleren und dem großen Kettenblatt, war zwar nervig, trotzdem war die Tour ein Highlight 



 

 

 

 



>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (25. Oktober 2008)

Hey Ho,

Da kann ich mich Erwin nur anschließen!
Schöne Tour bei schönem Wetter in einer schönen Gegend.
Und das nexte mal wird noch weiter ausgeholt! 
@ Ralle: Des nexte mal bei ner Panne wird die Zeit gestoppt;-)

Allen noch ein entspanntes Wochenende


----------



## The_Ralle (26. Oktober 2008)

Jawoll - ich schließ mich dem an!
EInwandfreie Tour Walter 

Ich hab n Album mit allen Schandtaten angelegt - von Panorama über Pannen bis Trailspots is alles dabei - leider sind die Bilder vom zeitlichen Ablauf etwas durcheinander  - aber naja 

So denn ich schnapp mir jetzt Hund und Bike und werd mal in den Wald tigern!!

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Gandalf01 (26. Oktober 2008)

Hi Ralf,

schöne Bilder 

PS. jetzt wisst ihr auch warum ich immer hinterher fahre, dann ist man (n ) immer auf irgendeinem Bild drauf 

So ich gehe jetzt mal meinen Schlauch wechseln  

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (27. Oktober 2008)

Hi Fans,

geht am Donnerstag wieder was?
Es wäre dann ja der erste richtige NIGHTRIDE 

Wer Zeit und Lust hat, bitte posten.
Ich würde wieder fahren - habe schon leichten Entzug 


Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (27. Oktober 2008)

Hi Holger,
bei mir siehts noch schlecht aus, da mein Bike momentan nicht so richtig einsatzbereit ist (Antrieb/Kettenblätter wollen nicht so wie ich  )

Hab zwar schon Anfragen bei Walter aber ob da alles bis Donnerstag fertig ist.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (28. Oktober 2008)

Jep jep - schönen guten Morgen!
Ich hätt prinzipiell nix dagegen wennn wir am Donnerstag ne Runde drehen. Ich wär dabei!! Würde sich denn der Steigerwald so Richtung Zabelstein anbieten oder is des bei dem Wetter eher die schlechtere Wahl. Ich mein quasi wenn wir im Revier vom Christian fahren würden - was haltet ihr davon - und seinereiner könnte uns auch gleich guiden , gelle?!


----------



## The_Ralle (28. Oktober 2008)

p.s.: **** of Wetterbericht!!
Bis einschließlich Donnerstag  REGEN  und am Donnerstag selbst soll es vielleicht sogar schneien  

*Ach ja - nochwas nebenbei:
Mei Klenner - der Fränky Speedfox hat was für Samstag, 01. November, ausgecheckt:*

Mit einigen der Steigerwaldbiker, die Sonntags entweder unmotiviert sind oder keine Zeit haben, wird am Samstag ab 13.00 Uhr ne Runde um die Sander Ecke gedreht. Wo genau = ??? Also da bin ich auf alle Fälle auch am Start


----------



## zanderschnapper (28. Oktober 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> p.s.: **** of Wetterbericht!!
> Bis einschließlich Donnerstag  REGEN  und am Donnerstag selbst soll es vielleicht sogar schneien




.....na dann heißt es doch schön warm einpacken beim Biken 

Steigerwald ist denke ist nicht so das Richtige bei dem Wetter - man sollte mehr Schotterpisten und/oder Waldwege fahren und nicht so viele Trails.

Aber ich lasse mich gerne überzeugen und bin am Donnerstag am Start.

Stefan auch 


Gruß Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (28. Oktober 2008)

also ich war gestern fahrn  am kartoffelbeet  da hats einen schon beim hochschieb aufs maul gelegt
und runterfahrn lustig lustig


----------



## GEORGEDD (28. Oktober 2008)

Vor allem hat da letztens so gut gut gerochen (unten auf der Wiese)


----------



## zanderschnapper (28. Oktober 2008)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Vor allem hat da letztens so gut gut gerochen (unten auf der Wiese)




.....nach Pommes ?? 

.....auch hin will............nur nicht auf's Maul fallen!!


----------



## GEORGEDD (28. Oktober 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> .....nach Pommes ??
> 
> .....auch hin will............nur nicht auf's Maul fallen!!



indirekt...nach Pommes wenn die einmal durch den Verdauungstrakt sind


----------



## zanderschnapper (28. Oktober 2008)

@GEORGG,

bist Du am Donnerstag mit am Start????


----------



## The_Ralle (28. Oktober 2008)

kurze Zwischenmeldung:
alternativ hätte ich noch eine Schotterrunde ala Schwedenschanze und Rennweg anzubieten. Was meint ihr Jungs und Mädels?!


----------



## GEORGEDD (28. Oktober 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> @GEORGG,
> 
> bist Du am Donnerstag mit am Start????



kann ich noch nicht sagen. Ich will nicht unbedingt im Regen fahren um die Gefahr einer Erkältung zu mindern. Wenn es ein bisschen tröpfelt ist es mir egal. Für Regen und 5°C fehlen mir einfach die Klamotten (hab aber schon was in der Pipeline  )

Also die Antwort ist JEIN - Warum?


----------



## zanderschnapper (28. Oktober 2008)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Also die Antwort ist JEIN - Warum?



Ich bin von Haus aus neugierig 

Nein, Spaß beiseite - ich möchte nur generell wissen wer überhaupt Zeit und Lust hat und ob überhaupt was zusammen kommt.

Bei Dauerregen müsste ich auch noch mal drüber nachdenken.


Aber der Vorschlag von Ralle hört sich gut an


----------



## gehtnix (28. Oktober 2008)

@Zanderschnappi,

Kannst du dem Stefan bzgl. der Akkus noch mitteilen, daß Klein-Markus noch 'ne Extrawurst braucht?
In meine olle BLT Lampenflasche passen die 6 Zellen nur rein, wenn 3x 2er Stängchen zu einem Dreieckspack zusammengefaßt werden. Wenn der Stefan mir die 3 Stängchen machen und die Pole rundrum verzinnen könnte, kann ich mir den Rest selbst zusammenbrutzeln. Er darf aber auch gerne den ganzen Pack fertigen, wenn er möchte.

Bei schönem Schnee  fahr ich Donnerstag gerne, bei Schneeregen aber garnicht gerne.
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (28. Oktober 2008)

Obbach wieder lauter schönwetter fahrer am Start! ;-)

Wär am Donnerstag auch mit am Start sofern mein Daumen wieder grünes Licht gibt! 

Gruß

P.S. Es gibt um den Zabelstein auch ne recht nette Schotterrunde, und die ist sogar Beschildert ( sind so 35 - 40 km)
      bin ich aber scho ewich nimmer gefahren.


----------



## skateson (28. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute

Also ich weiss noch nicht ob ich am Do mitfahre.

Gehe vielleicht nach Bamberg zum Bockbieranstich vom Fässla.

Mal schauen für was ich mich entscheide.

Aber nächsten Do halte ich mir frei.

Gruß Sven


----------



## zanderschnapper (28. Oktober 2008)

Mensch Sven,


dich gibt's ja auch noch 

Da könnten wir doch nach dem Biken noch hin, oder?

Alternative - Du gehst zum Bockbieranstich, wir zum Biken und Du bringst uns anschließend ein paar Maß (oder ein Fässlein vom Fässlein) vorbei 

Da hätte jeder was davon.


Gruß Holger


----------



## zanderschnapper (28. Oktober 2008)

brndch schrieb:


> Es gibt um den Zabelstein auch ne recht nette Schotterrunde, und die ist sogar Beschildert ( sind so 35 - 40 km)
> bin ich aber scho ewich nimmer gefahren.



Hi Christian,
meinst Du das Du die Strecke findest??

Sind aber gleich wieder 1700 hm gelle??


----------



## brndch (28. Oktober 2008)

@Holger: Ja sollte möglich sein; ne nur 650Hm;
Aber von einer Trailrunde um den Zabelstein kann ich nur abraten, weil mich hats gestern am Wurmsteig voll zerbröselt. War einfach nur dunkel, nass und ich zu schnell! ;-)
Überlegts euch halt is ja noch weng Zeit.

Ach ja ä Holger die Trails um die Stollburg(Handthal) sind Nightride tauglich! Hab ich gestern mal gecheckt;


----------



## brndch (28. Oktober 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> p.s.: **** of Wetterbericht!!
> Bis einschließlich Donnerstag  REGEN  und am Donnerstag selbst soll es vielleicht sogar schneien
> 
> *Ja ja aber bei 2° auf´n Kolbensattel rumfahren*! Tzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (28. Oktober 2008)

brndch schrieb:


> Ach ja ä Holger die Trails um die Stollburg(Handthal) sind Nightride tauglich! Hab ich gestern mal gecheckt;



Hi Christian,

na das hört sich doch auch sehr gut an 
Wird aber jetzt bei dem Sauwetter wohl nix werden, oder was meinst Du?

Für diesen Donnerstag hätte ich aber erst mal nix gegen ne schöne Steigerwald-Nightride-Tour einzuwenden.

Wie wär's???


----------



## brndch (28. Oktober 2008)

Die Sachen im Handthal sind meiner meinung eigendlich allwettertauchlich, aber bei dem Wetter geht halt der rote Schlüssel über den Vollburg (Vollberg) mal überhaupt ned! 
@Holger: des is die auffahrt wo wir geschoben haben!
Des is mal en Ding wenn´s wieder weng trocken ist;


----------



## The_Ralle (29. Oktober 2008)

Moin moin!
Also gut - ich behaupt mal, wir warten ab, wie es morgen im Lauf des Tages ausschaut und entscheiden dann ob und wo wir fahren - würde ich jetzt ma vorschlagen!

@christian: jaja Kolbensattel war scho so a Akt - aber von den beiden immer noch der schönste


----------



## Cyclomaster (29. Oktober 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi Christian,
> 
> na das hört sich doch auch sehr gut an
> Wird aber jetzt bei dem Sauwetter wohl nix werden, oder was meinst Du?
> ...



Hätte auch Lust komme aber später! (Muss mit dem Rad  von Bamberg nach HAS

Wer fährt den am Freitag eine kurze Runde mit dem RR? 

So max 100km aber langsam!


----------



## böser_wolf (29. Oktober 2008)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Hätte auch Lust komme aber später! (Muss mit dem Rad  von Bamberg nach HAS
> 
> Wer fährt den am Freitag eine kurze Runde mit dem RR?
> 
> So max 100km aber langsam!




RR RR schon mal gehört ach ja 
http://www.rolls-roycemotorcars.com/
so etwas phantom fahren net schlecht


----------



## brndch (29. Oktober 2008)

@Cyclomaster: Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein Rennrad bestellt das ich vll ende November erhalten werde. d.h. im Frühjahr würd ich mich dann gerne mal anschließen.
Gruß
Christian​


----------



## Steevens91 (29. Oktober 2008)

Hey Jungs,

na alles fit? 
Ich wollt mich auch mal wieder bei euch melden,
da ich ja in letzter Zeit nicht mitgefahren bin. 
Leider hab ich net son Baustrahler am Rad wie der Holger,
deswegen werd ich jetz im Winter auch bissle aussetzen mÃ¼ssen. 

Gibts irgendwas neues zu vermelden?
Hab gesehn ihr stellt auch 2 Winterpokal-Teams? 
Bin auch mit dabei im qÃ­ zÃ¬xÃ­ngchÄ de rÃ©n - Team. 

Viel SpaÃ morgen im Regen! 

GruÃ
Stefan


----------



## zanderschnapper (29. Oktober 2008)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> Leider hab ich net son Baustrahler am Rad wie der Holger



Hi Stefan,

da muss ich aber jetzt auf's Äußerste protestieren!!!

Das ist kein Baustrahler sondern ein *Facerschwert* aus Krieg der Sterne 

Fahr mal mit dann kannst Du dich davon überzeugen - und wenn Du vor mir fährst kannst Du dir noch den Hintern wärmen 


Beste Grüße
Holger


----------



## GEORGEDD (29. Oktober 2008)

Moin Jungs,
sieht bei mir zeitlich schlecht aus für morgen - aber wünsch euch viel Spaß!

Gruß Georg


----------



## zanderschnapper (30. Oktober 2008)

So Freunde des Night-Rides,


ich denke mal wir lassen die Tour heute Abend sausen 

Alternativen wären:

>>> Schwimmbad
>>> Filmabend
>>> Karten spielen (Schafkopfen )
>>> Bastel- bzw. Lötstunde winken:


Was meint ihr dazu?


Gruß Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GEORGEDD (30. Oktober 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> So Freunde des Night-Rides,
> 
> 
> ich denke mal wir lassen die Tour heute Abend sausen
> ...



Kling alles sehr gut. Schwimmbad könnte man auch noch mit ner Runde Sauna aufwerten. Bastelwastellötstunde könnte ich auch gebrauchen denn meine Lötpunkte haben das Wort "Punkt" nicht verdient 

Aber wie gesagt - bei mir wirds eher nix!

Gruß Georg


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute,
das Wetter ist wirklich nicht gut. Meine Frau war gestern bei uns in der Nähe walken, die sagte die normalen Wege sind nach dem Dauerregen der letzten Tage schlammig und fast nicht zu benutzen.

Werde heute mein Bike bei Walter instandsetzen lassen  Bei der letzten Tour in Iphofen bin ich zeitweise mit einer Trittfrequenz von über 100 durch den Wald gefahren.

Werde mich kurzfristig wegen heute Abend melden.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (30. Oktober 2008)

Also ich behaupt auch, dass können wir knicken! 

Konzentrier mich ab jetzt auf Samstag! 
Remember "Steigerwald-Biker-Tour 13.00 Uhr Sand". Nähere Infos folgen noch hier von Fränky und von mir!!


----------



## gehtnix (30. Oktober 2008)

Bei der Bastelstunde wär ich dabei.
Komm aber erst um 18:00 Uhr hier in SW los und wo müßte ich dann hin?


----------



## zanderschnapper (30. Oktober 2008)

gehtnix schrieb:


> Bei der Bastelstunde wär ich dabei.
> Komm aber erst um 18:00 Uhr hier in SW los und wo müßte ich dann hin?



Hi,

also ich steh auch auf dem Schlauch - keiner äussert sich zu meinen Vorschlägen.

Die Bastel- bzw. Lötstunde war auf den Stefan angesetzt 

Ich werde heute Nachmittag noch mal telefonieren und kurz Bescheid geben ob und was genau läuft 


Gruß Holger


----------



## GEORGEDD (30. Oktober 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also ich steh auch auf dem Schlauch - keiner äussert sich zu meinen Vorschlägen.
> 
> ...



KEINER hört mir zu! KEINER ruft mich an! ...und jetzt NEU!!

*"...KEINER äussert sich zu meinen Vorschlägen..." *

Ich denke mal die meisten arbeiten zur Zeit 
Außerdem gabs doch schon Feedback - von mir und "gehtnix" 
Ich wär ja für Schwimmbad und Sauna aber da ich zu 90% eh nicht mitkomme entzieh ich mich der Abstimmung! 

Gruß Georg

PS: Ich kann nur sagen! Ich bin mit der Gesamtsituation unzufrieden!


----------



## gehtnix (30. Oktober 2008)

Tschuldigung, wollte ja nur helfen:
Aber ich bin Euch ja doch nur im Weg .


----------



## The_Ralle (30. Oktober 2008)

so ein Schmarrn - jetzt lass Holger doch nachher erstmal mit Stefan telefonieren - und dann schaut weiter!


----------



## zanderschnapper (30. Oktober 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> so ein Schmarrn - jetzt lass Holger doch nachher erstmal mit Stefan telefonieren - und dann schaut weiter!



....das heißt dann, daß Du heute nichts weiter geplant hast ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skateson (30. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute

Bei dem Wetter gehe ich heute lieber trinken. 

Euch viel Spaß und ein schönes Wochenende.

Gruß Sven


----------



## brndch (30. Oktober 2008)

Also bitte, so schlecht is des Wetter jetz a wieder ned! Ich war gestern 2 Stunden mit dem bike im Steigerwald. Ich fands witzig. 

@Ralle: Nach Oberammergau hatte ich ned so dreckig ausgeschaun;


----------



## gehtnix (30. Oktober 2008)

WardochbloßSpaß
Ich werde den Abend auch überleben, ohne nach Haßfurt und zurück zu gurken und giftige Lötdämpfe einzuatmen.
Auf jeden Fall schonmal ein Hoch auf Holger und Stefan für die Arbeit, die sie auf sich nehmen, um "unterbelichtete" Kollegen zu erleuchten!
Die Jungs dürften sich um's Bierbezahlen nach den Nightrides in der nächsten Zeit keine Sorgen machen müssen.


----------



## zanderschnapper (30. Oktober 2008)

gehtnix schrieb:


> WardochbloßSpaß
> Die Jungs dürften sich um's Bierbezahlen nach den Nightrides in der nächsten Zeit keine Sorgen machen müssen.



...na da bin ich aber jetzt froh 

Ich weiß leider noch immer nix wegen heute Abend.
Melde mich später noch mal.....bis dann.


----------



## The_Ralle (30. Oktober 2008)

Also ich mach nix - hab jetzt mit meim Mädel scho was anderes ausgemacht - aber falls ihr fahrt - viel Spaß - ach ja - wer wäre denn am Samstag in Sand dabei???


Gruß
Ralle


----------



## brndch (30. Oktober 2008)

Servus Ralf,

Ich bin am Samstag da des Wetter wieder freundlicher wird, mit am Start!
Falls sich nix noch besseres ergibt! hehe
Wie umfangreich wird den die Aktion?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (30. Oktober 2008)

ich hab keine Ahnung wie umfangreich das am Samstag wird...
auf alle Fälle krieg ich noch a paar Infos!


ImmernochaufderArbeithierfestsitzGruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (30. Oktober 2008)

So,
kurze Rückmeldung an Alle!

Stefan und ich treffen uns um 18.15 Uhr am Parkplatz an der Schwedenschanze zum *BIKEN* !!!

Bastelstunde, Schwimmbad etc. fällt daher vorerst aus 


Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. Oktober 2008)

Hi Holger,

habe leider kein Bike, ist noch bei Walter.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Cyclomaster (30. Oktober 2008)

so wer fährt den morgen mit?

Kleine RR runde?

gemächliches tempo aber keine Pausen o änliche unterbrechnungen (pinkeln erlaubt )
wetter egal.

Ich kann auch jemanden in SW oder sonst wo abholen!

Grüße


----------



## zanderschnapper (30. Oktober 2008)

Hallo an alle Daheimgebliebenen und Stubenhocker!!

Stefan und ich haben eine super *NIGHT-RIDE-RUNDE* um die Schwedenschanze gemacht.

Wir sind sogar einige Trails gefahren - Jägerpfad und so 
Bei ca. 2 Grad Außentemperatur sind wir in gemächlichem Tempo gute 1,5 Stunden durch den Wald gedüst.
Am Schluss hatten wir 17,65 km und 442 hm auf dem Tacho.
Und den ersten Schnee hatten wir auch schon im Wald!!
Schade nur das sich nicht mehr dazu aufraffen konnten - war ne richtig gute Luft heute und hat saumäßig viel Spaß gemacht.
Aber Ihr wollte es ja so 


Beste Schwedenschanzennightridegrüße
Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (31. Oktober 2008)

@cyclomaster
sorry - ich hab kein Rennred 

@alle anderen
Jetzt nochmal ein paar Eckdaten für morgen, Sa. 01.11.08:
Treffpunkt 13.00 Uhr in Sand auf dem Rewe-Parkplatz (von Zeil kommend nach dem Sander Ortsschild gleich auf der linken Seite)

Gruß
Fränky & Ralle


----------



## Gandalf01 (31. Oktober 2008)

Hi 
@Cyclomaster habe keine RR bin immer nur mit dem MTB unterwegs 

@Ralle kann leider am Samstag nicht muß mal wieder was mit Familie (Frau) unternehmen, kann nicht immer nur im Wald rum fahren 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (31. Oktober 2008)

@Gandalf
Recht haste - Family muss auch sein - is ja auch wichtig


----------



## böser_wolf (31. Oktober 2008)

so ich geh jetzt mal fahren mein eingangrad braucht auslauf 
euch morgen viel spass


----------



## zanderschnapper (2. November 2008)

So Männers,

ab morgen gilt's.
Da läuft der *Winterpokal* an.
Also recht fleißig in die Pedale treten.

Wie war denn am Samstag die Tour mit den "Sandern" ??
Hat noch gar keiner etwas dazu gepostet.

Lasst doch mal kurz was hören.


Viele Grüße
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (2. November 2008)

ja servus 
doch doch war ganz lustig sind um den Ebersberg rumgefahren (soweit ich weiß)  unser Guide war leider von der Sander Front alleine - der Rest fiel aus... (1x gebrochener Fusszeh, 1x Grippe, 1x zuviel Rest-Alk). Deshalb war Martin alleine unser Guide.

Insgesamt waren wir zu fünft: Christian, Fränky, Ich, Ralf (Eltmenner), Martin 

Für mich waren es u. a. auch ein paar neue Wege. Der Wald is herbstlich einfach schön und einige Wegabschnitte haben wir gleich doppelt und dreifach absolviert, da sich Martin manchmal orientierungstechnisch etwas verhaspelt hatte - oder wie auch immer... 

Jo jo - ab Morgen früh ist Winterpokal-Zeit mal schauen wer so das interen Ranking anführen wird  - aber Team 1 is ja gut besetzt mit Thilo - wir haben als Konter unseren George  - wird bestimmt interessant und es kommt immer einiges zusammen weil ja fast immer irgendjemand fährt.

Ach ja: es ist folgendes für kommenden Donnerstag angedacht: ein Night-Ride ab 97488 Sulzdorf. So Waldwege Richtung Ellertshäuser See und drum rum usw...mal schauen. Gebt mal eure Meinung dazu ab Leute!!

Ich geh dann erstmal nach HAS auf Konzert - Richerd Roblee an der Jazz-Posaune - viel Swing und flotte Rythmen.

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Gandalf01 (3. November 2008)

Hi Leute,

so der Ergometer steht auch schon in Position, da kann ich dann ich Ruhe Fernseh schauen und ich werde auch nicht nass .
Für Mittwoch sind auch schon 2 Stunden eingeplant (Championsliga) 
Wenn alles hinhaut werde ich heute Abend die erste kleine Runde zum ausprobieren fahren 
@Ralle 
Ellertshäuser See hört sicht gut an.

>>>Gandalf<<<


----------



## Cyclomaster (3. November 2008)

Zander wie schauts aus?
Fahren wir Morgen?

Ich würde so um 17:30 in Bamberg losfahren

kannst mir ja entgegen fahren und dann drehen wie eine lockere Ga1 Runde Max 2h

Ich fahre Bamberg Hallstadt, Ohio, Stettfeld oder so Ebelsbach immer auf der Starße. Sollten uns nihct verpassen.

Grüße


----------



## skateson (4. November 2008)

Hallo Leute


Wie sieht es aus wo wollren wir am Do fahren?

Mir ist es egal bin überall dabei.

Macht mal Vorschläge.


Gruß Sven


----------



## The_Ralle (4. November 2008)

Schau halt mal ins Last-Miute-Biken! 
Termin Donnerstag, 06.11.08, Treffpunkt 17.55 Uhr


Gruß
Ralle


----------



## gehtnix (4. November 2008)

"Durch den Wald, 2x um den See und zurück" und die Tour kommt fast ganz ohne Höhenmeter aus! 
Klingt klasse!  Und es soll ja auch nicht so kalt werden (nur 6-7°C anstatt 2°C).

Von wegen Eingangrad: Am Samstach ist Starkbiersinglespeeden in Schweinfurt. Läuft folgendermaßen ab: Die ganz harten Jungs übernehmen die Führung. Während einer recht moderaten Tour werden allerdings auch die 2 steilsten Rampen im Wald angefahren, wo man die Cracks zu bewundern hat, die wenigstens versuchen da hoch zu kommen, während man sein eigenes Rad hochschieben darf.
Danach Aufwärmen  und räuchern am Schwedenfeuer.


----------



## The_Ralle (5. November 2008)

Ola Senoras y Senores 
wir haben gestern Abend kurzfristig schonmal den Nightride um den Ellertshäuser See ausgetestet und festgestellt, dass es richtig Bock macht auf den Trail-ähnlichen Pfaden um den See rumzuheizen 
Die Wege sind durchgehend sehr gut befahrbar. 
Tester: Stefan, Sven, Ich

Allerdings hab ich persönlich gesehen ein Materialproblem. Wenn ich meine Hinterbremse betätige merkt man ganz deutlich das metallische Schaben von Material auf Material = Bremsbelag nada  und vorne ähnliches in grün - ein Klapper und Klimpergeräusch und ebenfalls ein ungewöhnlich weiter Bremsweg 
Aber für Ersatzteile ist bis morgen Abend sowieso keine Zeit. Ich werd mal beide Räder abmontierten und nen Blick in die Bremsanlage werfen - wird zwar net arg viel bringen - aber naja...oder könnt mir jemand evtl. Abhilfe verschaffen? gehtnix?! - oder gehtdochwas  p.s.: ich red nicht von Ersatzteilen - die order ich beim Walter - ich red von nem ganzen Bike für Morgen!


----------



## gehtnix (5. November 2008)

Nix Problem!  Welches Schweinderl hätten's denn gerne? 
Softtail, Singlespeed, Crossrad, Freerider? Mein Retro-bike muß erst noch fertiggemacht werden... wenn ich in Rente gehe...

Ich nehme an du hast keine Avid oder Magura Louise FR?


----------



## GEORGEDD (5. November 2008)

Ich hätte Bremsbeläge für die normale Louise im Angebot 

oder altenativ die komplette Bremsanlage mit den neuen Belägen drin 

Gruß GB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (5. November 2008)

Wow wow wow - coole Sache - erstmal DANKE fürs Angebot.
Schön, dass "wasgeht" 
Dann würde mal sagen ich nehme ein Fully - oder nen Freerider  (aber der wäre für die Tour morgen bissle überdimensioniert)

Sehr schöne Sache!!

Ich hab vorhin schonmal mit Walter telefoniert. Der besorgt mir die Beläge für meine Magura Julie.

Jetzt freu ich mich noch ma so richtig auf morgen 

Bis denn

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## GEORGEDD (5. November 2008)

Da sucht man ein vollgefedertes Titan-Cross-Lastenrad-Tridem in Fixed-Gear Ausführung mit Vollverkleidung und Allradantrieb...

...und Markus hat es!


----------



## gehtnix (5. November 2008)

Ähh, Fully? Ich bring mal das Softtail mit 35mm Federweg hinten und suboptimal funktionierendem 10-fach-Antrieb mit und den Freeride-Schaukelstuhl mit 150mm. Dazwischen geht leider nix.  Ganz oder (fast) garnix.


----------



## The_Ralle (5. November 2008)

Ich nehm den Freerider!!!!!


----------



## gehtnix (5. November 2008)

Freu dich nicht zu früh, denn damit kämen wir dann zur nächsten Frage, die ich natürlich nicht bedacht habe:
Wie schwer bist du so ungefähr genau? Das Teil hat nämlich vorne eine weiche Stahlfeder für Hänflinge wie mich eingebaut und bis morgen kann ich die wohl kaum wechseln. Probieren können wir das natürlich (aufrechtere Fahrposition, hinten auch entsprechend viel Sag...).
Ich hätte vielleicht eher schreiben sollen:
Mein normales Rad hat hinten kaum Federung und die Schaltung funktioniert nicht, Mein Freerider ist nur für Fahrer unter 85kg geignet, mein Singlespeed hat keine Federung und das Crossrad desgleichen und dazu noch dünnere Reifen. Ähh...
Ich bring den Freerider und mein normals (Softtail-) Rad mit und dann sehen wir weiter. Ist im Prinzip ja alles fahrbar und wir machen ja keine Alpenüberquerung.


----------



## The_Ralle (5. November 2008)

nunja ich sag mal ca. 90 kg Lebendgewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (5. November 2008)

gehtnix schrieb:


> Wie schwer bist du so ungefähr genau?




...die geilste Anfrage des Jahres....

*S E N S A T I O N E L L*


----------



## The_Ralle (5. November 2008)

Aha - da lebt noch einer!!! 
trag dich mal ein!!


----------



## zanderschnapper (5. November 2008)

.....pssssst, bin doch in Marburg an meiner neuen Baustelle!


----------



## The_Ralle (5. November 2008)

ich weiß - heißt dass, du bist am Donnerstag dabei oder eher nicht?!


----------



## The_Ralle (5. November 2008)

@gehtnix
jep gut okay - so mach mers


----------



## gehtnix (5. November 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> ...die geilste Anfrage des Jahres....
> 
> *S E N S A T I O N E L L*


 
 Mooment! 
Da die gefederte Masse eines Full-Suspensions-MTBs, im Volksmund auch "Fully" genannt, zu 80-90% durch das Fahrergewicht bestimmt wird, ist diese Frage durchaus absolut berechtigt und die korrekte Beantwortung derselben überaus wichtig, um die Federhaptik auf den entsprechenden Fahrer zu adaptieren und so das Fahrwerk zu opti- bzw. das Fahrvergnügen zu maximieren. 
Jawollja!


----------



## gehtnix (5. November 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> @gehtnix
> jep gut okay - so mach mers


 
Jawollja!


----------



## zanderschnapper (5. November 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> ich weiß - heißt dass, du bist am Donnerstag dabei oder eher nicht?!





v
v
v
v
v
v
ich kann jetzt niemehr Donnertsags mit Euch biken 
v
v
v
v
v
ne, ne war nur Scheiß!
Bin sehr wahrscheinlich zu 100% dabei!!! 


Gruß Holger


----------



## gehtnix (5. November 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Bin sehr wahrscheinlich zu 100% dabei!!!
> Gruß Holger


 
 Mit 'nem Halben Holger wären wir auch nicht zufrieden...


----------



## böser_wolf (5. November 2008)

gehtnix schrieb:


> Von wegen Eingangrad: Am Samstach ist Starkbiersinglespeeden in Schweinfurt. Läuft folgendermaßen ab: Die ganz harten Jungs übernehmen die Führung. Während einer recht moderaten Tour werden allerdings auch die 2 steilsten Rampen im Wald angefahren, wo man die Cracks zu bewundern hat, die wenigstens versuchen da hoch zu kommen, während man sein eigenes Rad hochschieben darf.
> Danach Aufwärmen  und räuchern am Schwedenfeuer.



das wäre doch mal ne idee!!  bist du  am start ???
aua mir tun schon jetzt die knie weh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (6. November 2008)

@all Bikers tonight
let me give you a short discription about the location where we meet...

from SW: zu Stadtlauringen Richtung Hofheim raus, den Berg runter, die
Hauptstrasse weiter und schon seid ihr in Sulzdorf. Dann der abknickenden Vorfahrtsstrasse folgen und immer weiter (ca. 300m) dann kommt auf der rechten Seite ein "grosses" Haus mit ner Glasbausteinfront strassenseitig.

from HAS/Hofheim: Ihr fahrt Kerbfeld-Aidhausen-Wettringen-Sulzdorf.
ca. 100m nach dem Ortsschild auf der linken Seite.

Parkmöglichkeiten in der Strasse gegenüber!

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. November 2008)

Hi Ralf, 
ich werde meine persönliche Anfahrt wählen 

B303 - Abersfeld - Löffelsterz -Reichmanshausen - Fuchstadt - 
    - Altenmünster - Sulzdorf
    - Wettringen - Sulzdorf

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (6. November 2008)

ja ja - alter Angeber - aber du hast Recht.
Aus deiner Sicht vollkommen korrekt


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. November 2008)

Ja ich war ja viele Jahre Trainer in der Gegend, da kennt man ( n ) sich etwas aus  

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (6. November 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Ja ich war ja viele Jahre Trainer in der Gegend, da kennt man ( n ) sich etwas aus
> 
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin





...ha, ha, ha 

Aber Champions*leage* mit Champions*liga* verwechseln bzw. verschreiben 

siehe Post 1179 >>>> alter Schwede 


Bis heute Abend - ich freu mich drauf 



Gruß Holger


----------



## skateson (6. November 2008)

Hallo Leute

Das wird heute bestimmt wieder gut.

Freue mich auch schon aufs fahren mit den Racing-Team-Haßberge.

Gruß Sven


----------



## gehtnix (6. November 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> das wäre doch mal ne idee!! bist du am start ???
> aua mir tun schon jetzt die knie weh


 
Das ist doch der Sinn vom Singlespeeden, dachte ich?!?
Klar bin ich da! 
Soll ja vom Wetter auch ganz nett werden, aber wohl etwas kühler. Vielleicht sollte ich dann noch meine Angora-Kniewärmer anlegen. Jaja, man wird alt...


----------



## The_Ralle (6. November 2008)

Kurze Info

FÜR ALLE FREUNDE DES GEMÜTLICHEN FEIERABEND-- ich hab für heut Abend nach der Tour schon ne Räumlichkeit organisiert, wo durstige und isotonisch gesehen ausgelaugte Biker mit dem entsprechenden Zutaten versorgt werden. Der Bruder von meiner Freundin schließt um kurz vor 20.30 Uhr die Kneipe (vgl. FFW Sulzdorf) auf und gewährt Einlass 

So denn - nu isses ja nich mehr lang...
freu mich schon auf nachher

Ich bin ja mittlerweile berüchtigt für meine "Pünktlichkeit"  aber ich versuch trotzdem um 17.55 Uhr an der Strasse zu stehen, um die Ankömmlinge abzufangen


----------



## böser_wolf (6. November 2008)

gehtnix schrieb:


> Das ist doch der Sinn vom Singlespeeden, dachte ich?!?
> Klar bin ich da!
> Soll ja vom Wetter auch ganz nett werden, aber wohl etwas kühler. Vielleicht sollte ich dann noch meine Angora-Kniewärmer anlegen. Jaja, man wird alt...


jo egal nach meinem spagat am moabend  
tut mir eh schon ein paar teile weh
dann machen die knie den kohl auch nicht mehr fett

ich schau auch das ich komm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gehtnix (6. November 2008)

Sapagat?  
Und schon kommt der unqualifizierte Kommentar aus dem Publikum von wegen Ballettlehrerin/Ballett...!?!


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. November 2008)

gehtnix schrieb:


> Sapagat?
> Und schon kommt der unqualifizierte Kommentar aus dem Publikum von wegen Ballettlehrerin/Ballett...!?!



Stimmt da war doch was 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## GEORGEDD (6. November 2008)

Walter tanzt Ballett - da tun einem ja schon vom Vorstellen die Augen weh! 

..duck und weg...


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. November 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Kurze Info
> 
> FÜR ALLE FREUNDE DES GEMÜTLICHEN FEIERABEND-- ich hab für heut Abend nach der Tour schon ne Räumlichkeit organisiert, wo durstige und isotonisch gesehen ausgelaugte Biker mit dem entsprechenden Zutaten versorgt werden. Der Bruder von meiner Freundin schließt um kurz vor 20.30 Uhr die Kneipe (vgl. FFW Sulzdorf) auf und gewährt Einlass
> 
> ...



Super Ralf, 
dann freuen wir uns mal auf ein gutes isotonische hefe 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (6. November 2008)

Jo Männers
nu is ma langsam echtes Winterpokalwetter  draussen diesig und nebelig und nieselig und (leicht) feucht 

GleichFeierabendfürheutausnahmsweiseGruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. November 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Jo Männers
> nu is ma langsam echtes Winterpokalwetter  draussen diesig und nebelig und nieselig und (leicht) feucht
> 
> GleichFeierabendfürheutausnahmsweiseGruß



was feucht  ich hab noch Racing Ralph drauf  ich glaub ich gehe jetzt auch nach Hause und montiere schon mal meinen Fahrradträger.

>>>Gandalf<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (6. November 2008)

ach ja noch was - bevor ich´s vergess:
Der Stefan  bringt uns nachher noch die Lampen vorbei, d. h. er kommt um 18.00 Uhr zum Treffpunkt mit Leuchtmitteln  - und fürn Holger hat er auch was dabei hat er gesagt


----------



## The_Ralle (6. November 2008)

@RacingRalphTreter
naja - wenn ich bei mir zum Fenster rausguck sind die Strassen halt leicht feucht - liegt aber an dem Nebelmuff - weil regnen tut´s nicht


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. November 2008)

Hier in SWE siehts nicht anders aus. Nebel Nebel nix wie Nebel. 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## La-Le-Lu (6. November 2008)

Bin doch noch dabei 
Saugeil
                                 bis gleich


----------



## Cyclomaster (6. November 2008)

gehtnix schrieb:


> Mooment!
> Da die gefederte Masse eines Full-Suspensions-MTBs, im Volksmund auch "Fully" genannt, zu 80-90% durch das Fahrergewicht bestimmt wird, ist diese Frage durchaus absolut berechtigt und die korrekte Beantwortung derselben überaus wichtig, um die Federhaptik auf den entsprechenden Fahrer zu adaptieren und so das Fahrwerk zu opti- bzw. das Fahrvergnügen zu maximieren.
> Jawollja!




Gott sei dank hat mein Fully diese Probleme nicht.


----------



## Cyclomaster (6. November 2008)

gehtnix schrieb:


> Sapagat?
> Und schon kommt der unqualifizierte Kommentar aus dem Publikum von wegen Ballettlehrerin/Ballett...!?!



Meine Ballettlehrerin hat mir heute leider nicht frei gegeben!


----------



## böser_wolf (6. November 2008)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Walter tanzt Ballett - da tun einem ja schon vom Vorstellen die Augen weh!
> 
> ..duck und weg...



jo ich und mein zonenschein die vorstellung war montag abends 
aber des sollte ich mal nicht wiederholen

aber hey ihr seit die jungs in den strumpfhosen


----------



## Cyclomaster (6. November 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> aber hey ihr seit die jungs in den strumpfhosen



Nein wir sind die,die immer auf euch am Berg warten müssen


----------



## böser_wolf (6. November 2008)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Nein wir sind die,die immer auf euch am Berg warten müssen


kommt darauf an ob der berg nen lift hat


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. November 2008)

Hi Leute, 
so die Nightriderunde ist rum.
Super Tour Jungs Besten Dank an Ralle und Stefan unsere Guides 

Hier mal die Daten:
Länge: ca. 35 km
HMS: 638 hms  eigentlich wollten wir heute 0 hms machen 
Dauer: ca. 2:15 h

und wie immer auch noch der Track und ein paar Bilder (leider etwas unscharf) vom Erholungsbier in Sulzdorf 


 






>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skateson (7. November 2008)

> Super Tour Jungs Besten Dank an Ralle und Stefan unsere Guides



Da stimme ich Erwin nur zu.

Super Tour.

Gruß Sven


----------



## zanderschnapper (7. November 2008)

Jaaaaaawollll!

Die 0-hm-Tour war saugeil - ich hab selten so geschwitzt 

Am besten war der Fuchs am Ellertshäuse See. 
Wie der abgegangen ist war einfach nur sensationell. 
Der wäre doch glatt auch als Gazelle durchgegangen bei seinem letzten Sprung in den Wald.

Schade nur das ich bei der Aufnahme von isotonischen Getränken diesmal nicht dabei sein konnte 
Aber das hol ich nach - ich versprech's Euch 


Gruß Holger


----------



## gehtnix (7. November 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> aber hey ihr seit die jungs in den strumpfhosen


 Helden in Strumpfhosen, bitteschön! 
Über uns wurde sogar schon ein abendfüllender Film gedreht! Der hatte nur so 'nen fürchterlichen Grünstich irgendwie...


----------



## The_Ralle (10. November 2008)

Servus Leute!
Haben wir schon Vorschläge für kommenden Donnerstag? Wie schauts aus? 

@walter
gibst mir Bescheid, sobald meine Beläge da sind, ja  
und noch was: ich hab ne neue Story zwecks Schlammspringer-Bewerbung-Ehrenmitglied  auf Lager: aber damit wart ich noch, bis ich die Bilder von meinem Handy runterziehen kann. Nur soviel vorab: Am Samstag steckte ich bis zur Hüfte im Morast fest - Gott sei Dank war ich nicht alleine unterwegs. Mehr dazu wenn die Bilder hochgeladen sind 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## böser_wolf (10. November 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Servus Leute!
> Haben wir schon Vorschläge für kommenden Donnerstag? Wie schauts aus?
> 
> @walter
> ...



also wenns wirklich gut ausschaut bekommst du einen ehrenplatz auf meinen blog 

ps:bescheid
pss: wenn wir die beläge machen kannst du dir über platzangst gedanken machen  hab den neuen katalog im laden und mach die woche noch vororder


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. November 2008)

Hi Walter,

super, sag noch mal "Bescheid" wenn Du wieder im Laden bist dann kann ich auch mal in den Katalog schauen  

Und noch ein "Bescheid" wegen meiner Pedale bitte 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin
PS: Di. und Mi. nicht in SWE


----------



## The_Ralle (10. November 2008)

@alle Neugierigen
es ging schneller als gedacht - mein Morast-Mannöver vom Samstag ist hochgeladen - siehe Album bei meinen Fotos!


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. November 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Servus Leute!
> Haben wir schon Vorschläge für kommenden Donnerstag? Wie schauts aus?




Servus,

ich würde mal wieder gerne die Zeiler Runde mit Käppele ect. in's Spiel bringen 
Als Alternative würde ich den "geilen Schweinfurter Wald" vorschlagen.

Also Leute - auf gehts.
Postet mal Eure Meinungen.
Ausserdem gibst ja wieder Punkte für den Winterpokal.


@Ralle - alter Schlammspieler
Da biste wohl in die Wildschweingrube gefallen, gelle?? 
Und gerochen hast Du bestimmt auch gut, oder?


----------



## The_Ralle (11. November 2008)

Ich hab gestunken wie Sau - aber ne Wildschweingrube war es NICHT.
Guck mal das Foto genauer an - das ist ein ganzes Morastbett! ca. 50 m lang und 6 m breit. Ausserdem kenn ich keine Wildschweingrube in der ich bis zur Hüfte und ein bisschen mehr versinken kann, ohne Boden unter den Füssen zu spüren :kotz:

ich wäre für den Schweinfurter Wald - aber - sofern ich ein Taxi habe  bin ich eigentlich überall dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (11. November 2008)

Was ist denn los hier???
Wenn keiner will, fahre ich auch alleine.
Ein gutes Lichtlein hab ich ja 

Falls sich mir ja doch der eine oder andere anschließen möchte, ich fahre diesmal erst um *19.00 Uhr*.


Grüsse

Holger


----------



## skateson (11. November 2008)

Hallo Jungs 

Ich melde mich ab für diesen Do.

Euch viel Spaß.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. November 2008)

Hi Holger,

bin am Donnerstag dabei, nur Licht fehlt noch  


>>>Gandalf<<<


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. November 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Holger,
> 
> bin am Donnerstag dabei, nur Licht fehlt noch
> 
> ...




Hi Erwin,

ich weiß - aber am Licht scheitert's eher nicht, sondern am Akku, oder?
Die Zellen kommen diese Woche noch, dann muss ich mich zusammen mit Stefan mal an die Arbeit machen 
Und nach getaner Arbeit haben wir dann *gnadenlos lange Licht *

Ich sag nur *"Nightride"* 


Gruß

Holger



P.S. jetzt werd ich mal wieder Punkte einfahren


----------



## Deleted 89054 (11. November 2008)

Nur um allgemeine Verwirrung zu stiften, habe ich wieder mein altes (viiel schöneres) Pseudonühm angenommen. 
Ich schluck dann mal bis Donnerstag aweng aufbauende Meduzin, dann bin ich fit genug und könnte bei Interesse die trockensten (am wenigsten nassen) interessanten Trails in Schweinfurt zusammenstellen. Mit Treibschlamm gefüllte Bärengruben sollten wir jedenfalls umfahren könnnen. 
19:00 Uhr ist OK für mich. Dann ist der Schweinfurter Wald auch noch leerer. 
markus


----------



## The_Ralle (11. November 2008)

Okay ich wär dabei   (theoretisch)- praktisch hängts von meiner Mobilität ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (12. November 2008)

moin  sw wald geht is net zu feucht bis auf die üblichen löcher 
die kann ich dem ralle auf anfrage mal zeigen 

für morgen 19 uhr schautz gut aus  
da kann ich zuvor noch in die muckibude und eisen schmeissen


----------



## The_Ralle (12. November 2008)

Was macht man(n) wenn der Arbeitskollege aus Lauring krank ist und man(n) selbst noch verschläft??  - - -  eine unfreiwillige Runde Frühsport mit Wollmütze und Stirnlampe einlegen  - wird nachher auch gleich eingetragen -  musste mein früheres "Pseudo-MTB" nehmen - auf weia - auf dem Schleifstein kommt man ja garnet vorwärts...

p.s.: thx an Walter für die Aufnahme im Schlammspringer-Blog **fg**


----------



## zanderschnapper (12. November 2008)

Moin Mädels,

so wie es jetzt ausschaut soll ja die "Schweinfurter Runde - Höllental" gefahren werden.

Ich trag jetzt den Termin mal ins *LAST MINUTE BIKING *ein.
Treffpunkt wie immer am Parkplatz an der Gaststätte.

*Uhrzeit: 19.00 Uhr*

Ich weiß noch nicht sicher ob ich dabei bin, da ich erst am Donnerstag nach Hause komme 

Wer mitfahren möchte, bitte eintragen 


Grüsse

Holger


----------



## zanderschnapper (12. November 2008)

Ich hab noch was für Euch,


das Warten hat ein Ende !!!!
Unsere *Zellen* und *Ladegeräte* für die Akkus sind gerade eingetroffen 

Jetzt heist es löten, löten und nochmals löten 


Erhellende Grüße

Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. November 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Ich hab noch was für Euch,
> 
> 
> das Warten hat ein Ende !!!!
> ...


Hi  (Stefan)
schaffts Du das bis Donnerstag? 



zanderschnapper schrieb:


> ...
> Ich weiß noch nicht sicher ob ich
> dabei bin, da ich erst am Donnerstag nach Hause komme
> ...


Na Holger ein Nightride ohne Dich, das geht nicht !!


>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (12. November 2008)

Hallo,

@snuffleupagus: Bringst du morgen auch deine Kollegen aus der Sesamstraße mit? Ernie und Bert vielleicht???


----------



## zanderschnapper (12. November 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Na Holger ein Nightride ohne Dich, das geht nicht !!
> 
> 
> >>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin




Hi Erwin,

na dann erzähl das mal meiner lieben Frau nach vier Tagen Abstinenz und Entzug von mir 

Muss ich wieder mal meine ganzen Überredungskünste auspacken 


Grüße Holger


----------



## Deleted 89054 (12. November 2008)

brndch schrieb:


> Bringst du morgen auch deine Kollegen aus der Sesamstraße mit? Ernie und Bert vielleicht???



Du weißt doch: Mein großer Kumpel ist Bibo. Für alle anderen bin ich unsichtbar. 
Vielleicht kommt ja das GEORGED-Krümelmonster auch mit?


----------



## Eltmenner (12. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

erst mal sorry für offtopic.

Ich habe beim Auktionshaus folgende Schuhe ersteigern können.
http://www.antrieb.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=1491&cPath=540_542_551

Leider passen sie mir nicht richtig, deshalb möchte ich sie wieder verkaufen. Die Größe ist 41,5.
Sollte einer interesse haben, kann er mich gerne per PN kontaktieren.
Will nur mal hier nachfragen, bevor ich sie wieder bei Eb.. zum Verkauf einstelle.

Preis: 100

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. November 2008)

Hi Leute,

so Nightride ist vorbei, Besten Dank an unsere Guides Markus und Walter.

Hier noch die Daten:
Dauer: ca. 2 H
Länge: ca. ca. 27 km
HMS: ca. 650 hms 

und wie immer noch der Track

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GEORGEDD (13. November 2008)

snuffleupagus schrieb:


> Du weißt doch: Mein großer Kumpel ist Bibo. Für alle anderen bin ich unsichtbar.
> Vielleicht kommt ja das GEORGED-Krümelmonster auch mit?



Das Georged-Krümelmonster sitzt zu Hause und bibbert wie ein kahl rasierte Affe am Nordpol obwohl das Zimmerthermometer 27°C anzeigt. Außerdem ist ihm schlecht, es hat Kopfschmerzen und nicht näher zu erläuternde Fehlfunktion des Verdauungstrackt. Deswegen kann es nicht radfahren. Man könnte sagen

--> ES IST MIT DER GESAMTSITUATION UNZUFRIEDEN!!!!


...Georg


----------



## Gandalf01 (14. November 2008)

Hi Leute, 
so wieder gut erholt von gestern. War doch schon recht frisch.


@Georgdd   Gute Besserung 

Hi Eltmenner, schön wieder mal von Dir zu hören, habe mir schon ein paar neue Schuhe gegönnt sind gestern angekommen, die waren in fast ganz Deutschland in Schuhgröße 45/46 ausverkauft.






Mal etwas anderes für unsere Trailbauer 
Ich habe fürs Frühjahr den optimalen Rucksack gefunden 






>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Deleted 89054 (14. November 2008)

SKANDAL!
Jemand hat Krümelmonster rasiert und am Nordpol ausgesetzt!
(Wie sieht ein rasiertes Krümelmonster aus?!?)
Hört sich ja grauselig an.
Auch von mir Gute Besserung!


----------



## zanderschnapper (14. November 2008)

*@GEORGDD*....ich wünsche dir auch gute Besserung 


Gruß Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (14. November 2008)

Gruß vom Ralle an Georg

Halt die Ohren steif und wirf ein paar "lecker Kekse" ein wenns wieder einigermaßen geht. 

Nordpolgruß


----------



## böser_wolf (14. November 2008)

[QUOTE
(Wie sieht ein rasiertes Krümelmonster aus?!?)
[/QUOTE]

ungefähr so wie dem ralle seine bremsbeläge/scheibe



jo auch von mir ne gute besserung


----------



## Gandalf01 (14. November 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ...
> ungefähr so wie dem ralle seine bremsbeläge/scheibe
> ...



Hab schon gehört, der fuhr mit Metall auf Metall 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## skateson (14. November 2008)

@ Georg

Gute Besserung auch von mir.

Gruß Sven


----------



## wongo (14. November 2008)

Servus, 
gibts am Wochenende Leute, die in näherer und mittelweiter Umgebung von Schweinfurt zu einer Tour starten? Wären evtl. mit drei Leuten dabei!
Gruß, Wongo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (14. November 2008)

mein lieber freund wongo 
du suchst ein laufrad mit rücktrittbremse das in einen mtb rahmen passt tssss
des is hightech und wird nicht geduldet oder bestraft 
ach ja die strafe ist in einer rosa kittelschürze(die häßlichste dich finden kann) radzufahren  
bist du am montag am start?
gruß vom chef der rücktrittradfahrer


----------



## Cyclomaster (14. November 2008)

Hallo hat jemand Lust morgen eine kleine Runde zu drehen?

CA 90km


----------



## brndch (14. November 2008)

@Cyclomaster: möchte morgen ne 60km runde drehen das langt mir! ;-)


----------



## SpeedFox (16. November 2008)

Ja hallo erst mal 
Viele werden sich warscheinlich denken 

"aaa der is ja auch noch da" 

ja erstmal zur meiner person und grundsätzliches über mich:

1. Ich bin gern etwas schneller auf den BIKE unterwegs 
2. Ich mags gern weng ausgefallener
3. Ich hab fast nie ZEIT zum bike.........
.............................des wird sich aber BALD ändern 

4. Mein Bike müsst mal ganz dringend in die Werkstatt

5. "Jetzt is schluss mit der Aufzählung bin zu FAUL um weiter zu schreiben

Also jung man sieht sich wieder mal beim BIKEN...
ich hoff des der Arbeitsplan es wenigstens die woche erlaubt mit euch auf Tour zu gehen!

Grüße Speedy


----------



## The_Ralle (16. November 2008)

@speedfox
würde mich sehr freuen!!!!!!!   - wenn du auch mal wieder dabei sein kannst


----------



## Gandalf01 (17. November 2008)

Hi Frank,

na DU lebst ja noch, wird Zeit dass Du mal wieder mitfährst 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (17. November 2008)

Hi Leute,

hier mal was für den Saisonstart 2009
Ride Der Eisbär
Da es unter anderem über den Schwanberg geht kennen wir ja schon einen Teil der Strecke.
Wollte schon dieses Jahr mitfahren, hatte aber wie immer keine Zeit. Mal schauen ob es nächstes Jahr klappt.



>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (17. November 2008)

Hi Erwin,


da könnte man auch wieder schön Punkte für den Winterpokal sammeln - wenn noch ein paar mitmachen würden, wäre ich dabei 




Hat sich schon mal jemand für den kommenden Donnerstag Gedanken gemacht - zwecks *NIGHTRIDE* 

Wann, wo, wie lange??

Ich würde mal die *"Schwedenschanze"* oder die *"Zeiler Runde" *vorschlagen.

Uhrzeit:  so ab 18.30 Uhr
Dauer:  bis die Lampen ausgehen 

Freue mich auf positive Rückmeldungen.....
....und - diesmal bin ich auch wieder mit am Start....
....falls nix dazwischen kommt...


Wünsch Euch allen eine arbeitsreiche Woche 


Grüße

Holger


----------



## brndch (17. November 2008)

Ja Servus,

Ich bin am Donnerstag auch dabei und wär für die Schwedenschanze!
Wann, wo, wie lange?? wie schnell????

Gruß


----------



## The_Ralle (17. November 2008)

Meinentwegen können wir Schwedenschanze fahren. Ich hätt da schon so ne Streckenidee...


----------



## The_Ralle (18. November 2008)

@all SchussfahrtohneSichtFreunde 

ich war mal so frech und hab den Termin für Donnerstag, 20.11.08, 18.30 Uhr, Schwedenschanze Nightride, mal ins LMB eingetragen!
Falls jemand strikt was dagegen hat, bitte ich um Meldung, na!!

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## brndch (18. November 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hier mal was für den Saisonstart 2009
> Ride Der Eisbär
> ...



Guter Tipp Erwin,
also wenn das keine Pflichtveranstaltung ist!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zanderschnapper (19. November 2008)

Moin Männers,


ich muß jetzt erst mal ein dickes Lob an die Mitstreiter des 

*Haßberg-Racing-Team's*

aussprechen - ich bin richtig Stolz auf euch 
Mal schau'n wo wir am Ende des Winterpokals stehen.



@Ralle,

mach doch mal ne kurze Ansage wieviel Höhenmeters am Donnerstag gefahren werden, so ca. 
So 600-800hm dürften es schon sein - gell Erwin 

Gibt es für's *"danach"* schon eine konkrete Vorstellung??


Bis Donnerstag dann 

Grüße Holger



P.S. was ist denn mit der "Schweinfurter Fraktion" los?
Ist Georg wieder fit??


----------



## GEORGEDD (19. November 2008)

Nee, is noch nicht wieder fit. Ich huste mich noch jeden Abend in den Schlaf und am Tag siehst nicht viel besser aus. Wenn nicht noch ein Wunder passiert dann bin ich am Donnerstag nicht dabei.

Viel Spaß  Georg


----------



## böser_wolf (19. November 2008)

ich bin auch net am start   
ich zieh dicke kleine mädchen bei  FETTES BROT konzerten raus

kann ich des beim winterpokal angeben???


----------



## zanderschnapper (19. November 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich bin auch net am start
> ich zieh dicke kleine mädchen bei  FETTES BROT konzerten raus
> 
> kann ich des beim winterpokal angeben???




Ne, ne, neeeee!!!!

Für dicke kleine Mädchen gibt's keine Punkte beim Winterpokal 
Wenn Du aber mal junge, gutaussehende und wohlgeformte Damen in der Kur hast, bin ich auch dabei und lasse das Donnerstagsbiken sausen 

Das muß sich dann aber wirklich rentieren!


Kleiner dicke Mädchengruß
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (19. November 2008)

@all Nightriders
der Wetter-Gott verspricht für morgen wieder mächtig Niederschlag


----------



## The_Ralle (20. November 2008)

Obacht!!!!

Mich hat gerade eine Eilmeldung erreicht:
Der Stefan  bringt uns heut Abend allen eine kleine Überraschung mit und ich schau mal, dass ich auch nochwas besorg 

Bis denn


----------



## zanderschnapper (20. November 2008)

Sers Ralle,

gehts denn nach dem Biken noch irgendwo hin zur Einkehr????
Du weißt schon


----------



## Gandalf01 (20. November 2008)

Hi Ralle,

 ist immer gut, aber vorher 0-700 hms machen 

@Stefan
Super, ist den schon Weihnachten 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (20. November 2008)

Ach ihr schon wieder hm-Monster 
wir werden schon was ordentliches zusammenkriegen... 

@brdch
hey chris!! feinstes Oberammergau-Wetter drüben in den Haßbergen gerade - ich sehs ja von meinem Fenster aus  -bin heut früh scho mitm Bike auf die Arbeit gedüst


----------



## Deleted 89054 (20. November 2008)

Klein-Markus muß heute leider passen...
Meine Mami hatte doch am Wochenende Geburtstag im hohen Norden, fast schon Fischkopfland sozusagen, und da hab ich meine Radklamotten nicht gewaschen gekriegt und mein Radl nicht geradegebogen gekriegt...
Außadem bin ich ja doch Schönwetterfahrer, irgendwie.


----------



## zanderschnapper (20. November 2008)

snuffleupagus schrieb:


> Klein-Markus muß heute leider passen...
> Außadem bin ich ja doch Schönwetterfahrer, irgendwie.



....schäm dich Du Weichei.........


----------



## Gandalf01 (20. November 2008)

Hi Leute,

in Schweinfurt ziehen die dunklen Wolken mit "leichtem" Regen auf.
Ralf wie siehts in HOH aus?

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (20. November 2008)

.....bei mir im Hafen scheint die Sonne....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (20. November 2008)

ne ne ne das kann nicht sein, von dort kommen die dunklen Wolken 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (20. November 2008)

Strassen nass, Himmel voller Wolken, z. Zt. kein Niederschlag, Windgeschwindigkeit 10-20 kmh West 

WetterfroschGruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (20. November 2008)

Dann bitte die Route so einplanen, dass wir immer Rückenwind haben 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (20. November 2008)

Guden Tach,
also ich und mein bike sind bereit für die [SIZE=-1] *ultimative Schlammschlacht*.
Wetter schaut doch recht OK aus. Hab da heute morgen schlimmerers befürchtet. Wenn´s so bleibt is doch in ordnung.
@Holger: Bitte die Sonne mitbringen
@Ralle: Jo richtige Ogau Stimmung hier im Lande, nur auf des kühle nass von oben kann ich verzichten!

Bis denn dann
Gruß
[/SIZE]


----------



## The_Ralle (20. November 2008)

Ich kann ja hinter dir fahren und n bißchen blasen


----------



## skateson (20. November 2008)

Hallo Jungs


Ich lebe auch noch!!

Kann heute leider nicht mitfahren, bin voll erkältet.

Husten Schnupfen usw. da ist es wohl besser mal Pause zu machen.

So euch viel Spaß.

Ride On.

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (20. November 2008)

Hi Leute 
so wieder zurück. War eine nasse Tour . 
Besten Dank an den Guide Ralle .

Und das Beste kam zum Schluß; 
Glühwein trinken und Spekulatius essen  
Besten Dank an die Spender Stefan und Ralf war echt super

Und hier die Daten der Tour
Lange: ca. 20 km
Dauer: ca. 1:30h
HMS: ca. 550hms

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (21. November 2008)

Zitat zu gestern:

Nass isses erst so richtig wenn auch die Unterhose dran glauben muss 

oder

Weihnachtsfeier Racing-Team-Haßberge die Erste


----------



## zanderschnapper (21. November 2008)

Hi Jungs,

die Tour gestern Abend würde ich unter dem Motto

*NIGHTRIDE-WASSERSPIELE-EICHELSDORF*

laufen lassen.

Und ja, meine Unterhose war zum Schluß nass 

Glühwein und Spekulatius waren dann noch das Sahnehäubchen des Abends.
Kurzum - war trotzdem ne geile Tour.


Grüsse Holger


----------



## Cyclomaster (23. November 2008)

Ihr tragt Unterhosen auf dem Rad?


----------



## zanderschnapper (23. November 2008)

So liebe Freunde des Nightrides,

am Freitag Abend war ich zur Bastelstunde bei Stefan 
Unter anderem ist das hier bei rausgekommen:

Meine Helmlampe 

Gestern Abend hab ich sie gleich mal ausgiebig getestet.
Ich war von der Ausleuchtung mehr als positiv überrascht - und vor allen Dingen hat man immer da genau das Licht wo man auch hinschaut.

Zu meiner 50 Watt HID Lichtkanone natürlich kein Vergleich, aber für eine Halogenlampe mehr als zu gebrauchen.

Und jetzt natürlich noch ein paar Bildchen für Euch.


























Vorstellen werde ich sie Euch dann bei nächsten Nightride 

Anregungen, Verbesserungsvorschläge, Kommentare etc. werden gerne entgegen genommen.


Also auf gehts.


Schönen Sonntag noch wünscht
Holger


----------



## SpeedFox (23. November 2008)

Moin Jung....
....man fast es nicht man glaubt es kaum Seife und Wasser das gibt Schaum!!!!! 

was ich damit sagen will Jungs...
ICH FAHR NÄCHSTEN Donnerstag bei euch MIT 

wo wir fahren is mir egal hauptsache bikn!!!

Freu mich schon mit euch Leutz wieder mal so richtig den Wald unsicher zu machen........
....BETTINA pack deine BRÜSTE ein....Bettina zieh dir bitte etwas an

Greetzy SPEEDY


----------



## skateson (25. November 2008)

@Holger

Feines Lämpchen hast du da gebaut.

Welches Leuchtmittel verwendest du?


----------



## zanderschnapper (25. November 2008)

skateson schrieb:


> @Holger
> 
> Feines Lämpchen hast du da gebaut.
> 
> Welches Leuchtmittel verwendest du?




Hi Sven,

das Lämpchen hab ich nicht alleine gebastelt, da hat Stefan seeeehr großen Anteil dran 

Als Leuchtmittel dient ein 12 Volt IRC Halogenspot mit 50 Watt und 24° Ausleuchtwinkel.

Macht mächtig Licht ins Dunkel das kleine Ding 



Bist Du am Donnerstag wieder mal mit dabei?

Es gibt zwar noch keine Vorschläge und ich weiß nicht wer alles Zeit hat, aber ich würde gerne mal wieder die *"Zeiler Runde"* mit Besuch am Käppele fahren.


Gruß Holger


----------



## skateson (25. November 2008)

> Als Leuchtmittel dient ein 12 Volt IRC Halogenspot mit 50 Watt und 24° Ausleuchtwinkel.




50 Watt IRC Halogenspot!!!!

Holger der Lichtergott leuchte uns.


Kann diese Woche leider nicht , muss am Do bis 22 Uhr arbeiten.

Euch viel Spaß.

Bis dann.


----------



## GEORGEDD (25. November 2008)

Jetzt kommt das ultimative Off-topic-Thema!!!

Weiß jemand von euch Lokals  wo man hier in der Gegend Navis (Auto) ausleihen kann?  Bei "uns" in Dresden kostet das so 2-3 pro Tag. Ich hab im Internet nichts gefunden, vielleicht hat von euch jemand nen Tipp!

Gruß Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (25. November 2008)

Hallo Georg,
frag doch mal in den lokalen Elektronikfachhandel nach.
Hab mir im Expert Müller mal einen Beamer ausgeliehen!
Gruß


----------



## böser_wolf (25. November 2008)

@alle   wo gehts hin die woche   
           nachdem ich erst am sa kleine dicke mädels  
           rauszerren muss bei farin urlaub 
           schaut es für do gut aus 
           dann bekomm ich ja mal die 50watt erleuchtung

           ich war mo abend fahren in schönen schneeregen 1a
           und hab mich mit klamotten unter die dusche gestellt
           weil ich den halben wald dabei hatte so schauts aus 



@ralle   4.12 blackmail  5.12 oli schulz und der hund marie 25.12 the ghost rockets im statti/sw
            3 must anschau konzerte  
           und must runterlad   http://www.the-ghost-rockets.com/    ep for free


----------



## zanderschnapper (25. November 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> @alle   wo gehts hin die woche
> 
> .... schaut es für do gut aus



Hi Walter,


wenn Du uns führst könnte ich mir die "Schweinfurter Runde" auch sehr gut vorstellen 

Ab wann könntest Du denn frühestens.

Ich hätte jetzt mal so 17.00 Uhr als Starttermin in's Auge gefasst.


Melde dich doch mal.


Gruß Holger


----------



## zanderschnapper (25. November 2008)

Kleine Nachinfo zum Biketreff am Donnerstag:

Bisher wären wir zu dritt >>>>> Stefan, Christian und ich.
Christian kann nur wenn wir recht frühzeitig loskommen, da es anschließend auf die Arbeit muss 

Also Leute strengt Euch an das es mit dem Termin um 17.00 Uhr klappt


----------



## böser_wolf (25. November 2008)

jo kann ich machen 17uhr würde bei mir auch gehn
da könn mer mal nen helmlampen vergleich machen 
deine 50watt gegen meine kleine 3,5watt led


----------



## The_Ralle (26. November 2008)

Moin
Sorry Leutz!
Ich klink mich aus für Donnerstag - bin auf ne Familienfeierlichkeit geburtstäglicher Weise eingeladen. Ich werd heut abends ne Runde drehen. Mal Stefan  fragen ob der vielleicht Zeit und Lust hat auch heut bissle mitzukommen.
Auf alle Fälle viel Spaß euch morgen...

@böser wolf
moin walter - thx für Konzerttipps 
Blackmail wäre möglich - aber das is ja an einem Bike-Donnerstag. hhhhmmmm um 20.30 Uhr gehts los (mit Vorband). Mal schaun.
5.12. und 25.12. bin ich sowieso weg vom Fleck - also sozusagen woanders unterwegs!


----------



## zanderschnapper (26. November 2008)

Guten Morgen allerseits,


so, das mit Donnerstag hört sich gut an.

Walter spielt unseren Guide.
Mit dabei sind dann Erwin, Stefan, Christian und ich.

Treffpunkt kurz vor 17.00 Uhr am Parkplatz im Höllental.



Gruß Holger


----------



## SpeedFox (26. November 2008)

Moin @ all
Also jungs moin um 17 uhr im Höllental
hört sich hervorragend an und die Uhrzeit is für mich a perfekt 

Also denne Freu mich schon wieder mit euch ne runde zu drehen... 

Greetzy Fränky

Bleibt geschmeidig


----------



## zanderschnapper (26. November 2008)

Der Donnerstags-Bike-Termin steht jetzt auch im Last Minute Biking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (27. November 2008)

@böser wolf
Materialtester Ralle hat wieder zugeschlagen. Gestern Abend war ich mit Stefan  unterwegs und hab meine Kette geschlachtet  wieder mal schön gerissen... 

jetzt is nix mit Biken am Wochenend so großartig angesagt. Naja - dafür geh ich am Samstag weng zum Feuerberg und buddl mal da tatkräftig mit


----------



## The_Ralle (27. November 2008)

*ist Krümelmonster eigentlich wieder gesund?!?*

*und hat Es sich wieder n bisschen Pelz am Nordpol wachsen lassen???! *


----------



## Deleted 89054 (27. November 2008)

Machte gestern noch 'nen gesunden Eindruck, scheint aber heute abwesend zu sein.
(Das mit dem Pelz mußt du dann demnächst selber abchecken)
Kann man die geschlachtete Kette nicht durch Geradebiegen der Laschen und Wiedervernieten wiederbeleben? Frankenstein hat doch sowas ähnliches gemacht, oder?


----------



## Deleted 89054 (27. November 2008)

Boh, nee, ich meld mich wieder ab.
Mir is soo duselig...
Bevor ich dann vom Rad falle und ihr mich nach Hause tragen müßt...
Ich war vorhin beim Dokter zum Durchchecken und erst jetzt geht's mir schlecht...
Was schließen wir daraus? Ärzte sind ungesund!


----------



## böser_wolf (27. November 2008)

snuffleupagus schrieb:


> Boh, nee, ich meld mich wieder ab.
> Mir is soo duselig...
> Bevor ich dann vom Rad falle und ihr mich nach Hause tragen müßt...
> Ich war vorhin beim Dokter zum Durchchecken und erst jetzt geht's mir schlecht...
> Was schließen wir daraus? Ärzte sind ungesund!



duselig  hmm zuviel oder zuwenig alk????


----------



## Cyclomaster (27. November 2008)

So diese Woche noch trainieren dann hab ich eine KP Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (27. November 2008)

Hi Leute,

so der Donnerstags Nigthride ist vorbei und hier die Daten:

Länge: 17,2 km
Dauer: ca. 2 Stunde (90 Min reine Fahrtzeit)
HMS: ca. 500 hms

Besten Dank an Walter fürs Guiden 
Und wie immer der Track als Anlage.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## SpeedFox (28. November 2008)

Hallöchen ja die gestrige Tour war echt super!!! 

Besten Dank am Walter war ne super sache 

@The_Ralle
sag ma bitte bescheid wenn du zu den Triebtretern gehst, müsst da nämlich a ma wegen meiner Bremsen, Pedalen...etc. mit 

Greetzy Speedy


----------



## böser_wolf (28. November 2008)

falls vor weihnachten nochmal sw wald angesagt ist  
treffen wir uns oben am schießhaus und machen nach der tour ordentlich schnitzel und bockbier klar


----------



## The_Ralle (28. November 2008)

DAFÜR


----------



## Gandalf01 (28. November 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> DAFÜR





 Wofür und Wann 

Fürs Fahren oder fürs Feiern 
>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (28. November 2008)

Erst die Arbeit dann der Spaß!!

ergo



erst *BIKEN  >>>  dann feiern *

Ich auch dabei sein will 


P.S. gibt's vielleicht sogar nen Sponsor


----------



## Gandalf01 (28. November 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Erst die Arbeit dann der Spaß!!
> 
> ergo
> 
> ...



Also fahren kann ich nur noch nächsten Donnerstag, die Woche drauf falle ich definitiv aus und am 18.12. könnte ich zwar kommen aber nicht fahren.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. November 2008)

Hi Leute,
so das Wochenende ist auch schon wieder fast rum. Habe zwei schöne Touren gemacht (einmal Schweinfurter Wald und einmal Wässernachtal).

Habe auch wieder einmal ein paar Bilder gemacht.


 

 




>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## GEORGEDD (1. Dezember 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> *ist Krümelmonster eigentlich wieder gesund?!?*
> 
> *und hat Es sich wieder n bisschen Pelz am Nordpol wachsen lassen???! *



Nee, so richtig dolle gehts ihn noch nicht. Schätze ich bin erste nächste Woche wieder fit!

Gruß Georg


----------



## The_Ralle (2. Dezember 2008)

@all Wasser-Ratten
was geht ab?? Hat sich noch keiner so richtig ausge-:kotz: wegen der Donnerstagsrunde? Irgedwelche Vorschläge im Raum?? Ich wäre dabei - mit meinem Pseudo-Ersatzbike von Winora  aber zur Not muss das halt herhalten. Mein Cube is ja im Eimer - sozusagen...
Also lasst mal hören!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (2. Dezember 2008)

An alle Schlammspritzer,

ich möchte schon gerne am Donnerstag wieder fahren 
Nachdem ich ja letzte Woche kurzfristig ausgefallen bin 

Schei..egal ob Regen oder Schnee, haupsache es wird wieder Scheee!!!!

Reimt sich sogar wieder mal 


Also bitte kurz melden wann und wo.



Gruß Holger


----------



## böser_wolf (2. Dezember 2008)

jo fahrn   
nachdem ich mir am so am schwanberg 3 speichen am eingangrad abgerissen hab 
ist wieder alles fit  das rad mein ich   
ich sowieso nie

ps. ralle ich kann dir ja mal mein zoni am do geben 
bis wir deinen würfel wieder fit haben


----------



## The_Ralle (3. Dezember 2008)

okay einverstanden - dann test ich mal das Zonneschein aus 
fehlt nur noch die Location


----------



## böser_wolf (3. Dezember 2008)

moin also bei mir gehn morgen nur ca 1,5 stunden max 2 
weil ich noch auf blackmail konzert will 
rock on gehste mit ralle?


----------



## zanderschnapper (3. Dezember 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> moin also bei mir gehn morgen nur ca 1,5 stunden max 2
> weil ich noch auf blackmail konzert will
> rock on gehste mit ralle?




Hi Walter,

ab wann könntest Du morgen los? 
So wie das letzte Mal - 17.00 Uhr?


Gruß Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (3. Dezember 2008)

@böser Wolf
JAAAA - die hör ich mir auch mal an!!!!
Bin dabei Walter! Blackmail kenn ich zwar net so - aber mal anhören - die Jungs sollen ja nicht die schlechtetsten sein 
Ausserdem gibts da lecker Kesselring und Schnitzelsandwich.

Aber jetzt mal den sportlichen Aspekt in den Vordergrund:
sieht also nach ner SW-Schnee-Runde aus morgen???!!!!! - ich wär dabei - 17.00 Uhr klappt bei mir! Äussert sich der Rest vom Volk halt bitte mal dazu!!
@Holgerson
Wünsche werden wohl doch noch wahr - SCHNEE-MALLLLÖHRR is am Start. Da bleibt bestimmt bis morgen einiges liegen.


----------



## böser_wolf (3. Dezember 2008)

schnee schnee ich seh nur wasser regen 
anyway  17-18uhr egal geht beides


----------



## zanderschnapper (3. Dezember 2008)

...komisch, wenn ich zum Fenster raus schau, seh ich mittlerweile 12cm Schnee 

Allerdings bin ich 220km fern der Heimat 


Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (3. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute, hier in HZA ist es trocken und bedeckt; keine  Regen kein Schnee

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin
PS: bin am Do dabei, ist vorraussichtlich meine letzte Donnerstagsrunde mit dem Rad für dieses Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (3. Dezember 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> ist vorraussichtlich meine letzte Donnerstagsrunde mit dem Rad für dieses Jahr




Mensch Erwin,

jetzt wo Du so ein schönes Lämpchen und einen super Akku hast...
...schade 


Gruß Holger


----------



## zanderschnapper (3. Dezember 2008)

@Walter,

was is jetzt mit Bockbier und dicken Schnitzeln??

Zu gut Deutsch *"Weihnachtsfeier"* des *"Racing Teams"* 

Mach doch am Schießhaus mal was klar, gelle!!


----------



## Gandalf01 (3. Dezember 2008)

Hi Holger, 
geht nicht anders, nächste Woche Mittwoch muß ich kurz ins Krankenhaus und habe dann mindestens eine Woche bike Verbot. 

ja Stefan hat mir mitgeteilt, dass meine Lampe fertig ist  die wird morgen ausprobiert. Jetzt fehlt mir dann nur noch meine Helmlampe 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (3. Dezember 2008)

Mal was zum nachdenken:

hab grad mit Walter telefoniert

In Schweinfurt is definitiv siffff-Wetter - also da is morgen mit Sicherheit nix mit Winterwonderland. Wollen wir stattdessen wieder mal ne Runde
um die Schwedenschanze einlegen? Da is die Chance ziehmlich groß, dass wir uns an der weißen Pracht erfreuen können 

wie gesagt - ist nur so n Denkanstoss - gebt mal Laut 

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## The_Ralle (3. Dezember 2008)

Betreff Weihnachtsfeier Racing Team

Morgen isses wirklich eher schlecht!!
Dann lieber an nem anderen Tag und Erwin müsste halt mal mit dem Auto nachkommen bzw. mit dem Auto muss ja eh fast jeder fahren, na - wenn wir nen passenden Termin finden. Morgen können nämlich 4 Leute nicht...

Da kaspern wir mal nen separaten Termin aus würde ich sagen


----------



## zanderschnapper (3. Dezember 2008)

...sollte ja nicht morgen gleich sein.

Ich dachte da eher so an den *18.Dezember...*



Gruß Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedFox (3. Dezember 2008)

SEEEERS,

bin leider MOIN nett bei der Tour am Start obwohl es mir sogar sehr recht gewesen wär mal wieder die Schwedenschanze unsicher zu machen....abba naja kann man nix mach´n  

Also denne
euch moin viel spaß beim Biken

Fränk


----------



## Gandalf01 (3. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute,
was ist jetzt mit morgen? Wenn wir an der Schwendenschanze fahren bin ich auch dabei. Also welche Uhrzeit ??


Und noch was anderes
wer fährt noch mit  Ride Der Eisbär (Strecke mit Höhenprofil) 
Ich werde mich demnächst anmelden!

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (3. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leutz,

@Erwin: Also ich würd auch bei Ride Der Eisbär (Strecke mit Höhenprofil)
           mitfahren vorrausgesetzt es findet sich noch der ein oder                        andere wo mit fahren würde! (welche strecke?? 75km???)

@all: Viel Spaß morgen beim Radln, ich bin nich am start!

Gruß


----------



## The_Ralle (4. Dezember 2008)

Moin!
Also dann machen wir ne winterliche Haßbergrunde!
Treffpunkt 17.00 Uhr Schwedenschanzenparkplatz unten wie gehabt!
Ich trag die Aktion mal ins LMB ein.
Bis heut Abend 

@La-Le-Lu 
ich fahr direkt von der Arbeit aus hin!


----------



## böser_wolf (4. Dezember 2008)

moin ähm wo is des ort strasse land planet???????????
und wieviel hm km hmm schalter oder eingangrad  2souls oder bionicon 
fragen fragen ich bin verwirrt


@ralle  vorderradbremse rechts oder links? und gefühltes gewicht


----------



## zanderschnapper (4. Dezember 2008)

Moin Mädels,

ich bin auch für die Schwedenschanze, aaaber ich kann nicht vor 18.30 - 19.00 Uhr da oben sein.

Bin gestern erst seeehr spät nach hause gekommen, sonst hätt ich schon früher was gepostet.

Meldet Euch doch bitte noch mal ob es auch später gehen würde - und dann wieder mit *Spekulatius und Glühwein??*

Ich würde evtl. auch was mitbringen 


Grüße Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (4. Dezember 2008)

@böser wolf
Vorderradbremse links - gefühltes Gewicht 90kg 
km?? 20-25 sag ich mal - je nach Streckenvariation. Hm = phi x wurzel aus x : y ergibt ......auch keine Ahnung - ca. 500 

was deine Radwahl angeht? Mit dem Singlespeed ist das meiste auf jeden Fall machbar "für dich" - aber manche Passagen sind scho bissle happig ohne Schaltung - musst Du wissen...ich kann mich da der Streckenwahl ja n bisserl anpassen


----------



## The_Ralle (4. Dezember 2008)

Neueste Neuigkeiten:

Walter und Ich wir klinken uns für heut Abend aus. Sorry - 19.00 Uhr is ausgerechnet heut definitiv zu spät für uns. Hab grad auch mit Stefan drüber telefoniert. Viel Spaß euch heut abend trotzdem und wir sehen uns dann nächsten Donnerstag, na!!

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## zanderschnapper (4. Dezember 2008)

Hi Ralle,

ja sorry wegen heute Abend - bis zum nächsten Mal dann 


Und hier mal meine Schneebildchen von gestern Früh aus dem Hessischen Ausland 














Sonst glaubt's mir am Schluß keiner 



Gruß Holger


----------



## böser_wolf (5. Dezember 2008)

so besoffen und daheim 
und buben wart ihr fahren ??

ich les hier nix????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (5. Dezember 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so besoffen und daheim
> und buben wart ihr fahren ??
> 
> ich les hier nix????



Hi Walter,
Ja wir waren unterwegs und es war super.

Sind wie immer am Parkplatz (Eichelsdorf) gestartet und dann Richtung Schwendenschanze bei leichtem Schneeregen gefahren. Waren dann so zwei Stunden bei 15-20cm Schnee auf den Wegen in Richtung Birnfeld  unterwegs  Nach der Tour gabs dann noch Glühwein und Spekulatius am Auto sodass wir uns wieder etwas aufwärmen konnten. Der Glühwein war so schnell weg, dass wir dann für unseren Besucher (Franky) nichts mehr übrig hatten.

Die genauen Daten habe ich momentan nicht, da ich gestern Abend keine Zeit (Lust) mehr hatte, die vom Colorado zu holen.
Noch einmal meine Dank an den Guide Stefan für lotsen, der auch noch meine Lampe mit gebracht hat 



>>>Gandalf<<<


----------



## zanderschnapper (5. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

möchte auch kurz meinen Senf zu unserer Tour gestern abgeben.

Jungs, es war wieder mal suuuper 
Ich würde die Tour als gelungenen *"NIGHTRIDE ON SNOW"* bezeichnen.

War schon teilweise recht schwierig im und auf dem Schnee zu fahren.
Normalerweise müssten uns für die Balance- und Driftakte im Schnee zwei zusätzliche Punkt für den Winterpokal zustehen  
Aber wir sind da ja total ehrlich 


Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende 
Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (5. Dezember 2008)

schön zu hören, dass es euch gestern getaugt hat 
nächste Woche will ich auch wieder mit!! 
Gruß an alle - ich verdrück mich übers Wochenende erstmal auf die Musikakademie nach Hammelburg 

Bis die Tage!! 
Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. Dezember 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> was ist jetzt mit morgen? Wenn wir an der Schwendenschanze fahren bin ich auch dabei. Also welche Uhrzeit ??
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Leute,
ich habe mich für die Profi-Strecke angemeldet, da ich schon immer mal über den Schwanberg fahren wollte  .  Das "Rennen" ist am 11.01.2009, Start um 9:00.

hier noch ein Thread dazu:
Ride - der Eisbär (Wintermarathon) Erfahrungen

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute,

so das Wochenende ist rum und die Touren waren super,

Hier ein paar Bilder vom Sonntag



 

 



Einen Trail (Bild 2 und 3) müßten die meisten kennen, das ist nach Schonungen runter.

Bild 1 ist bei mir zuhause im Wald 

So wie es aussieht war das die letzte Tour für dieses Jahr .

Frage an Walter  Was macht den der Termin für die Weihnachtsfeier?


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## skateson (8. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute 

Ja mich gibts es auch noch.

Bin heute seit langem nach Erkältung und so weiteren wieder mal biken gewesen.

Schwedenschanze bei Nebel und Schnee war super.

Bin auch einen Teil des Trails gefahren den Speedbone beschreiben hat.

Also im Sommer wenn er trocken ist lässt er sich bestimmt super fahren.

So dann, man sieht sich.


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. Dezember 2008)

Hi Sven,

Du lebst ja auch noch . Schön dass Du Dich wieder mal meldest. Unsere Donnerstagtour an der Schwendenschanze im Schnee und bei Nacht war richtig super 

@All
wie siehts jetzt mit der Weihnachtsfeier am 18.12 im Schießhaus aus ??

und noch was wer fährt bein Eisbär noch mit?


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (8. Dezember 2008)

jo 18 is bei mir frei 
und bikefrei hab ich die woche auch 
drecksnebenhöhlenpest:kotz:


----------



## Cyclomaster (8. Dezember 2008)

Hi so bei mir geht diese Woche wieder los mit dem Training.

Ich bestelle die nächsten Tage wieder Assos Klamotten falls jemand was braucht kann er sich ja melden.


Gibt 20% auf UVP

Hätte auch mal wieder Lust durch den Wald zu fahren aber ich muss immer bis 17 uhr arbeiten und bis ich daheim bin ist es 18:30. Muss halt immer alleine rum eiern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (8. Dezember 2008)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Hi so bei mir geht diese Woche wieder los mit dem Training.
> 
> 
> 
> Hätte auch mal wieder Lust durch den Wald zu fahren aber ich muss immer bis 17 uhr arbeiten und bis ich daheim bin ist es 18:30. Muss halt immer alleine rum eiern.



Hallo,
Vll bekommen wir an einem WE mal ne nette Runde zusammen!
Da hätten wir schon mal ned des problem das jemand arbeiten muss!?!
Gruß
Christian

"Assos ist leider nich meine Preisklasse"


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. Dezember 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> jo 18 is bei mir frei
> und bikefrei hab ich die woche auch
> drecksnebenhöhlenpest:kotz:


Hi Walter, also machen wir am 18.12 eine Weihnachtsfeier
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 mit  und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Wer ist noch dabei?

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## GEORGEDD (9. Dezember 2008)

Also ich wär bei der Weihnachtsfeier dabei! (90%-Zusage)

Ist eigentlich schon was für Donnerstag geplant? Ich denke langsam wieder ans Radfahren, werde allerdings bei Regen (in Verbindung mit den gegenwärtigen Temperaturen) nicht starten.

Hat jemand was fürs Wochenende geplant? (JA WAHNSINN - ich bin übers Wochenende in Schweinfurt!!!!)

Gruß Georg


----------



## zanderschnapper (9. Dezember 2008)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich schon was für Donnerstag geplant?




Also ich bin für diesen Donnerstag raus - komme da erst spät am Abend aus dem "Ausland" zurück 

Erwin kann auch nicht.

Aber Ralle und Stefan wollten was machen 


@Walter >>>> check das doch mal für den 18.12.am Schießhaus aus.
Bestell doch mal einen Tisch für 6-8 Personen vor.


----------



## The_Ralle (9. Dezember 2008)

18.12.08 Schießhaus bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei!!


kommenden Donnerstag würd ich auch gern fahren. Aber mal schaun wo dann halt, bzw...vielleicht doch noch eher schlecht, weil der Ralle grad
nix zum biken hat...ich meld mich spätestens morgen nochma konkret!!


----------



## The_Ralle (9. Dezember 2008)

Also jetzt mal weiter im Text:

Wer wäre denn am Donnerstag überhaupt dabei - so theoretisch gesehen?

Praktisch weiß ich schon n paar die NICHT dabei sind...
(Erwin, Holger, Sven, Frank)

Oder wir machen wirklich mal das mit Schwimmbad und Sauna. Also erst n paar Runden drehen - gibt auch Punkte für den Winterpokal - und dann mit eins zwei Saunadurchgängen abschließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GEORGEDD (9. Dezember 2008)

...klingt nicht schlecht 

also ich wär dabei! (aber nur wenn ich mehr als 2 Saunagänge machen darf)


----------



## brndch (9. Dezember 2008)

Sers,
Ich steh am Donnerstag auch wieder zur verfügung, und werde auf jeden Fall eine Runde drehen.MIT oder OHNE euch!!!
Bei so einer gepflegten Weihnachtsfeier bin ich auch dabei. Habe ja am nächste woche Urlaub bis 12.1.!

@Georg: [Hat jemand was fürs Wochenende geplant?]
            Fahre am WE immer so ne 45km bis 65km Runde im Steigerwald;

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (9. Dezember 2008)

Hi Mädels,


ich fasse mal kurz die Interessenten für die Weihnachtsfeier zusammen:

Ralle
Stefan 
Christian
Erwin
Georg (zu 90%)
Markus - haste keine Lust?
Walter
Holger

Macht schon mal 6 Mann fest >>> plus 2-3 Männlein 


Also Walter macht den Tisch klar 
Welche Uhrzeit - ca. 19.00 Uhr ???
Vorher ist ja noch Biken im finsteren Wald angesagt, gelle?



Gruß Holger


----------



## Steevens91 (9. Dezember 2008)

Hey,

wollt auch ma wieder was reinschreiben 

Alle noch gesund von euch? 
Hat jmnd. (vor allem von den Sulzdorfern) Lust am Sonntag sone 2h-Runde zu fahrn? 

Ihr gebt ja im Winterpokal auch mächtig Gas 

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Cyclomaster (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich hba am 10ten 16ten und 18ten schon Weihnachtsfeiern


----------



## Deleted 89054 (10. Dezember 2008)

Weihnachtsfeier geht klar. Davor Fahren ist bei mir aber stark vom Wetter abhängig (Sensibelchen...). Über Weihnachten wollte ich doch in's Wintertrainingslager bei meinen Eltern im hohen Norden und da darf ich dann nicht erkältet sein ...
Markus


----------



## böser_wolf (10. Dezember 2008)

tisch mach ich klar 
platz für 8-10 mann 
zeitplan??
17.30-18uhr fahren bis19-19.30
umziehn entschlammen vor ort 
schnitzel und bier aufnehmen ca 19.30?????????????°°°°!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. Dezember 2008)

Hi Walter,

bin dabei, allerdings nur beim Essen 
Bin dann son gegen 19:15 oben am Schießhaus

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## skateson (10. Dezember 2008)

> Also machen wir am 18.12 eine Weihnachtsfeier





Bin zu 70% dabei.


----------



## The_Ralle (11. Dezember 2008)

Also Weihnachtsfeier bin ich ganz sicher dabei 

und so für HEUTE, Donnerstag, 11.12.08 wurde gerade zwischen Stefan  und mir abgesprochen, dass wir halt ab 97488 Sulzdorf ne Runde drehen werden. Strecke legen wir noch fest.

@Krümelmonster
hi erstmal  soweit ich dich dann verstanden hab, wirst du heute Abend nicht fahren, weil es eigentlich den ganzen Tag so leichtes Graupelzeugs vom Himmel runterhauen soll, na!?

@Frodo (Chrsitian)
du wirst denk ich mal, ne Steigerwaldrunde drehen oder - alleine mitm Auto von dir aus erst raufzufahren wenn keine große Gruppentour stattfindet rentiert sich wahrscheinlich für dich auch net so  - aber wenn du trotzdem kommen magst - nur zu 

HabsseitgesternauchleichtimHalsGruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (11. Dezember 2008)

Hi Ralf,

jo geb dir recht is mir heut echt weng zu weit!
Werd mal zum Zabelstein fahren und vorher weng basteln. Gestern hat der Postbote Päckchen bebracht.

Ach ja falls einer am sa oder so bock auf ne steigerwaldrunde hat kann er sich gerne melden! 

Gruß


----------



## The_Ralle (11. Dezember 2008)

Sorry - eigentlich hätt ich schon mal Bock auf ne gepflegte Steigewaldrunde - aber am Samstag bin ich schon restlos ausgebucht - wie so ziehmlich jeden Tag bis zum 02. Januar


----------



## böser_wolf (11. Dezember 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Sorry - eigentlich hätt ich schon mal Bock auf ne gepflegte Steigewaldrunde - aber am Samstag bin ich schon restlos ausgebucht - wie so ziehmlich jeden Tag bis zum 02. Januar



der ralle tss termine termine 
ich wart noch auf ein paket 
da hat dein rad einen termin bei dir


----------



## The_Ralle (12. Dezember 2008)

@böser wolf
alles klar - wie gesagt einfach Bescheid geben 

@the Rest of the winterlandfolks
war gestern ne echt schöne Ride-on-snow-Runde hinten im Sulzdorfer Forest incl. Ellertshäuser See. Hab mich gefühlt wie beim Skifahren ohne Brille. Die Flocken sind uns scho immer recht üppig entgegen gekommen


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. Dezember 2008)

Hi Ralf,
super ich sitzte hier zuhause und mache Homeoffice wenn ich aus dem Fesnter schaue sehe ich Schnee und darf nicht Biken 
Werde heute Nachmittag mein CheckerPig waschen und ölen und bis nach dem Skiurlaub einlagern.

Mal was anderes, hat sich jetzt noch einer beim Eisbären angemeldet?


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (12. Dezember 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> hat sich jetzt noch einer beim Eisbären angemeldet?



Hi Erwin,

ich hab mich zwar noch nicht angemeldet, möchte aber schon daran teilnehmen 

Werde es am WE mal zu Hause abklären.
Läuft da vielleicht schon eine Anmeldefrist ab??


Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. Dezember 2008)

Hi Holger,

ne die Anmeldefrist wurde sogar auf den 31.12.2008 verlängert.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## GEORGEDD (12. Dezember 2008)

Also ich wär am Eisbär auch interessiert. Allerdíngs gibts von mir wie immer keine 100%-Zusage 
Aber wenn das Wetter mitspielt wird das bestimmt ne lustige Sache. 75km sind nicht wenig auch wenns kaum Höhenmeter gibt!

Gruß Georg


----------



## brndch (12. Dezember 2008)

Servus,

Kleine Impression zu Ride der Eisbär

http://www.tvtouring.de/default.asp...owArchiv=1&aktMonat=1&aktJahr=2007&aktWoche=2

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eltmenner (12. Dezember 2008)

Hätte ich nicht so lange pausieren müssen, würde ich echt gerne bei Euch mit fahren beim Bärenrennen.
Aber erst die ewige Erkältung,fast 4 Wochen, und zu dann wurde mir letzte Woche auch noch ein entzündeter Zahn gezogen. Da bin ich auch noch ned fit.

Bullshit echt.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## The_Ralle (13. Dezember 2008)

Den Eisbär tu ich mit-riden 

Ich meld mich kommende Woche für die 75km-Strecke an 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Gandalf01 (14. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute,

super Wetter drausen, ich beneide euch, denn ihr dürft/könnt biken. Ich muß noch eine Woche warten, aber da bin ich schon beim Skifahren , dann wird richtig gebolzt !!


Nach meiner Statistik sind wir jetzt für den Eisbär
Holger
Ralf
Christian
Georg (75%)  und wie gehts dem Bike
Ich

Stefan  (Was ist keine Lust oder Zeit)

@böser_wolf
Walter was ist keine Lust in der Heimat auf Schotter und ein paar Trails über den Schwanberg zu fahren? Du könntest  uns wahrscheinlich ein paar Abkürzungen zeigen 

@Eltmenner
Das ist keine Rennen, das ist eher eine Ausfahrt ohne Zeitnahme, das sollte schon gehen.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (14. Dezember 2008)

jo geiles wetter und ich könnt :kotz: weil ich auch net fahren kann

anyway  tisch für 10 leute ist bestellt  do 19.30
vorher biken dann  und schnitzel   


eisbär hmm hmm viel straße ich denk noch nach

ps:am samstag gibts triebtreter glühwein ab 13.30 an den bekannten hallen


----------



## GEORGEDD (14. Dezember 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Nach meiner Statistik sind wir jetzt für den Eisbär
> Holger
> Ralf
> Christian
> ...



hat sich leider über Nacht repariert! :-(


----------



## SpeedFox (14. Dezember 2008)

Sers leut am Donnerstag bin i sicherlich am Start!!!! 

wann isn am Donnerstag treffpunkt in schweinfurt? 

Greetzy Fränk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (14. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute,
Mußte kurzfristig wegen etwas anderes in Krankenhaus (sch....), ist zwar nicht schlimman soll aber 2 Tage hier rumliegen (Magenspiegelung und LangzeitEKG).
.
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (14. Dezember 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Mußte kurzfristig wegen etwas anderes in Krankenhaus (sch....), ist zwar nicht schlimman soll aber 2 Tage hier rumliegen (Magenspiegelung und LangzeitEKG).
> .
> Gruß Erwin




Mensch Erwin,

so langsam mache ich mir Sorgen um dich.
Gute Besserung und schau zu, das Du schnell wieder fit wirst 

Viele Grüße
Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (14. Dezember 2008)

Hi Holger,
Nix schlimmes, aber zur überwachung soll ich jetzt 1-2 Tage im Krankenhaus bleiben.
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (14. Dezember 2008)

Schau nur zu das Du am Donnerstag wieder draussen bist - weißt schon warum 

Ich drück dir die Daumen


----------



## zanderschnapper (15. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen @all;


na Männers - alles fit für die hoffentlich letzte Arbeitswoche des Jahres?

Für den Donnerstag würde ich mal als Uhrzeit *17.20 Uhr >Parkplatz am Schießhaus< *vorschlagen.

Bis wir alle startbereit sind (Lampenmontage etc.) wird es eh 17.30 Uhr.
Dann haben wir noch schön Zeit eine gemütliche Runde zu drehen eh es dann zum  und  übergeht 

Andere Vorschläge werden natürlich gerne angenommen 
Der Tisch ist ja bereits vorbestellt 


Viele Grüße 
Holger


----------



## böser_wolf (15. Dezember 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Guten Morgen @all;
> 
> 
> na Männers - alles fit für die hoffentlich letzte Arbeitswoche des Jahres?
> ...



moin nee nee   parkplatz am schiesshaus!!!!!!!! 
da mußte nix mehr um parken


----------



## zanderschnapper (15. Dezember 2008)

Moin Walter,

klar - ist eindeutig die besser Wahl 
Hätt ich ja auch selber gleich drauf kommen können.

Hab's auch gleich geändert!!

Ich kenn nur den Weg dahin nicht 


Gruß Holger


----------



## GEORGEDD (15. Dezember 2008)

Mensch Erwin,

alles gute auch von mir!

Wegen Donnerstag (Radeln) meld ich mich nochmal. Bin momentan etwas ratlos (oder besser radlos) aber daran soll es eingentlich nicht scheitern...

Gruß Georg


----------



## böser_wolf (15. Dezember 2008)

guckst du hier 
http://www.schiesshaus-schweinfurt.de/anfahrt.shtml


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute,

bin wieder Zuhause und alles ist OK 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (16. Dezember 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> bin wieder Zuhause....




....und ich darf wieder Entwicklungshilfe im hessischen Ausland betreiben 

Ich weiß nicht ob Sie's schon wussten....aber ich habe den Donnerstagsbiketermin schon mal ins "Last Minute Biking" eingetragen.

Also, hier noch mal kurz die Bitte an alle Biker die am Donnerstag mit dabei sind - tragt Euch ein 


Gruß Holger


----------



## Deleted 89054 (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich kriege gerade von meinen liieben Kollegen in Taiwahn kurz vor Weihnachten noch ungefähr 10.000 "Zu-Erledigen" reingedreht.
   :kotz:    :kotz:        :kotz:   
 :kotz:       :kotz:     :kotz: 
    :kotz:  :kotz:    :kotz:      
 :kotz:        :kotz:    :kotz:     
Radfahren fällt deswegen und wegen leichter Erkältung aus. 
Frustfressen geht aber noch, von daher werde ich bei der Weihnachtsfeier nicht schwächeln!


----------



## zanderschnapper (17. Dezember 2008)

Hi,


ich glaube unsere Donnerstagstour wird wieder mal ein voller Erfolg - bis jetzt haben sich nur *Walter* und *Franky* eingetragen 

Auch die Biker, die nicht am Nightride teilnehmen, dürfen sich in LMB eintragen 


Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (17. Dezember 2008)

Hi Holger,
na dann mach ich das doch mal, denn beim Essen bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (17. Dezember 2008)

ääähhhmmm mal ne kurze Info an alle Herrschaften:

ich weiß noch net zu 100% ob ich morgen um 17.20 Uhr am Start sein kann, aber ich möcht auf jeden Fall. Bei mir isses ähnlich wie bei Markus - aber ich hab noch net soviel auf den Tisch geknallt bekommen, dass ich jetzt schon sagen kann, dass ich nur zum Essen komm...

Ride on Gruß
Ralf

p.s. ich hab momentan nix zum "riden"

LeichtenFrustwegenzuvielAuslastungschiebGruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (17. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute,

so wie es aussieht fährt nur eine kleine Runde und der Rest geht schon mal zum Vorglühen  so wie ich

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (17. Dezember 2008)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> LeichtenFrustwegenzuvielAuslastungschiebGruß




Ralle bleib locker,


ist doch alle Jahre das Selbe vor Weihnachten - nur mit dem Unterschied das es alle Jahre schlimmer wird 


Also, immer schön lächeln


----------



## The_Ralle (17. Dezember 2008)

:kotz:


----------



## SpeedFox (18. Dezember 2008)

Morgen Jungs, wasn hier los 

bis jetzt sind halt echt nur Walter & I zum biken angemeldet!!  

Jungs wasn los heut abend ist Weihnachtsfeier 

Hab mir wegen heut extra FREI geben lassen
ich bitte doch um ein wenig mehr Bike-begeisterung 


Grüße bis heut abend
Fränky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GEORGEDD (18. Dezember 2008)

Also ich weiß noch nicht ob ichs schaffe. Wenn es so kommt - hat jemand ein Schloss mit dem ich während dem Essen mein Bike sichern kann? Ich besitzte sowas nicht (...mehr nachdem meine Freundin mich meines Schlosses enteignet hat)

Gruß Georg


----------



## zanderschnapper (18. Dezember 2008)

SpeedFox schrieb:


> Hab mir wegen heut extra FREI geben lassen
> ich bitte doch um ein wenig mehr Bike-begeisterung



*Richtig so, Franky!! *

Bis heute Abend - und dann


----------



## böser_wolf (18. Dezember 2008)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Also ich weiß noch nicht ob ichs schaffe. Wenn es so kommt - hat jemand ein Schloss mit dem ich während dem Essen mein Bike sichern kann? Ich besitzte sowas nicht (...mehr nachdem meine Freundin mich meines Schlosses enteignet hat)
> 
> Gruß Georg




kein problem das hängen wir zu meinem rad an meinen bus


----------



## GEORGEDD (18. Dezember 2008)

BAHN FREI ICH KOMME!!!!!!!!!

..Georg


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute,
nach der Stimmung gestern war die Tour ein super Erfolg, ich und noch ein paar andere waren ja nur zum Essen da 

Hier ein paar Bilder von Eurer Ankunf am Schießhaus und dem anschließendem Essen.



 

 

 

 

 

Das Essen 



 

 

 

 



Mensch Markus (snuffleupagus) Du bist auf keinem Bild drauf 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (20. Dezember 2008)

pow ******* seh ich alt aus mei mei 

ps: montags hellreiten  um 17uhr falls jemand bock hat
    aber vorher bei mir melden falls sich noch was ändert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 89054 (22. Dezember 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Mensch Markus (snuffleupagus) Du bist auf keinem Bild drauf



Snuffleupagus ist halt nur sehr selten zu sehen. Das war schon früher in der Sesamstrasse so! 
Dann sieht man wenigstens auch nicht, wie alt ich mittlerweile aussehe...


----------



## zanderschnapper (24. Dezember 2008)

Hi @all,


ich wünsche Euch allen ein *gesegnetes und frohes Weihnachtsfest* - lasst euch reich vor euren Lieben beschenken.

Hoffentlich ist auch was "Brauchbares" dabei, ihr wisst schon wie ich das meine .


Ich bin im Moment etwas "außer Gefecht" da mich eine starke Erkältung am richtigen Biken hindert.

Mal sehen wenn ich wieder eine längere Ausfahrt in Angriff nehmen kann.


Also bis demnächst dann.


Viele Grüße und frohe Weihnachten wünscht euch
Holger


----------



## brndch (24. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

wünsch euch allen ein besinnliches weihnachtsfest und ein paar erholsame feiertage. Und ein gesundes,glückliches 2009 an Euch alle!!!!

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (27. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute,
so ich bin wieder zurück aus Südtirol. Ich hoffe ihr habt alle ein paar schöne Feiertage verbracht und habt euch reichlich beschenken lassen.



>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (27. Dezember 2008)

Schönen guten Abenddd,

hat vll morgen einer Lust und Zeit ne runde im Steigerwald zu drehen?

Gruß


----------



## böser_wolf (29. Dezember 2008)

so wieder da    
heut abend um 19uhr mach ich das letzte hellreiten bei uns am laden und so 
wie es ausschaut bin ich alleine  alle weg irgendwie 
also wenn einer bock hat melden


----------



## GEORGEDD (30. Dezember 2008)

So...wieder geht ein Jahr zu Ende. Da ich heut meine letzte Runde gefahren bin (65km / 650hm) lass ich mal als erstes die Hosen runter 

Bilanz dieses Jahr:

Training:
3300 km
50250 hm
138 h

Arbeitsweg:
ca. 1100 km

Defekte:
Ein normaler Plattfuß (Scherbe) - und das mit Latex-Schläuchen!!!!
Ein schleichende Plattfuß (ist immer noch drin)
Ein Rahmenbruch
Ein Speichenbruch
diverse 8ten
diverse Schaltaugen 

Guten Rutsch und ein "gesundes Neues"!!

Gruß Georg


----------



## böser_wolf (30. Dezember 2008)

ok nur 2  
hm ??????????
km??????????

dafür jede menge spaß

guten rutsch für alle


----------



## skateson (30. Dezember 2008)

Hallo

Also meine Jahresbilanz:

ca.2000km
HM???? 


Defekte:

Freilauf
2 mal Plattfuß
Speichenbruch

So euch allen ein gutes neues Jahr.


----------



## brndch (30. Dezember 2008)

Ja servus,

Meine Bilanz

Ghost RT:ca.2500Km
Hardtail: KP
Rennrad: 85Km

Defekte:
Eigendlich keine, würd jez en plattfuss ned als defekt bezeichnen!!!

Und nen guden rutsch an alle und ned so tief is glas´l scha! 

@All: Hat zufällig jamand Bremsbeläge für die Magura HS33 wo er ned mehr braucht?????????

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GEORGEDD (30. Dezember 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ok nur 2
> hm ??????????
> km??????????
> 
> ...




ja ja,sags nur - der Georg der alte Statistik-Spießer 

leider gibts keine Einheit für Spaß sonst hätte ich das schon dokumentiert! 



brndch schrieb:


> ...
> Defekte:
> Eigendlich keine, würd jez en plattfuss ned als defekt bezeichnen!!!
> ...
> Gruß



Hab das nur geschrieben weil alle sagen Latex-Schläuche waren so pannenanfällig. Das wäre (zumindest für mich) widerlegt denn so wenig Platten hatte ich noch nie!

Gruß GB


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute, 
so heute war ach meine letzte Tour für dieses Jahr, bin noch einmal etwas im Schweinfurtwald rumgefahren 

Und hier meine Bilanz:

Distanz: 3623 km
Zeit: 225:58:12 h
Ansteigend (m): 58.954,9
Ansteigend (h): 76:16:14 (35,1%)
Ebene (h): 100:03:22 (46,0%)
Abstieg (h): 41:14:12 (19%)

Inklusive einmal über die Alpen 

War viel Spaß dabei vorallem als ich dann mit euch fahren konnte und kein Fußballtraining mehr hatte.

Ich wünsche allen ein gutes und gesundes neues Jahr.

Und ich freue mich auf mein neues Bike 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute,

mal was anderes, bis jetzt sehe ich nur Christian (113) und mich (60) in der Starterliste. Hat sonst keiner Lust oder Zeit beim Eisbären mitzufahren

Eisbär Starterliste 2009

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## GEORGEDD (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin stark am zweifeln!

Heute waren nach 55-60 km dermaßen die Luft raus. (Gelände mit 20er Schnitt) Ich weiß doch wie es läuft - ich kann mich (wie immer) nicht zusammenreißen ein angemessenes tempo zu fahren und breche hintenraus saumäßig ein. Da sind 75km einfach ein paar zu viel für die derzeitige Winter-Form.

Da heißt nicht das ich nicht mit komme  - ich entscheide das spontan! Hängt bei mir auch vom Wetter ab.

Gruß Georg


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. Dezember 2008)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Ich bin stark am zweifeln!
> 
> Heute waren nach 55-60 km dermaßen die Luft raus. (Gelände mit 20er Schnitt) Ich weiß doch wie es läuft - ich kann mich (wie immer) nicht zusammenreißen ein angemessenes tempo zu fahren und breche hintenraus saumäßig ein. Da sind 75km einfach ein paar zu viel für die derzeitige Winter-Form.
> 
> ...


Hi Georg,

mir ging es heute ähnlich nur war bei mir schon nach 35 km die Luft raus. Habe auf dem Heimweg den Radweg am Main genommen 

Wenn das Wetter nicht paßt fahre ich trotz Anmeldung auch nicht. Wenn Du keine Lust auf die 75 km hast kannst Du ja nach dem Schwanberg von Iphofen direkt nach Kitzingen fahren 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## GEORGEDD (30. Dezember 2008)

...schön an der Ehre gepackt... 

wenn schon denn schon...fahre ich die 75km  (und wenn ich das letzte Stück mit dem Bus fahre  )


----------



## böser_wolf (30. Dezember 2008)

ich überleg auch noch 

aber ich hab nen vorteil ich kann mich wenn ich keinen bock mer hab
bei der mama auf das sofa legen und mir cafe und kuchen bringen lassen


----------



## zanderschnapper (31. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich wollte mich zum Jahresabschluß auch noch mal kurz zu Wort melden.

Also, zum *Ride-der-Eisbär* hab ich mich gestern auch noch schnell für die 75 km lange Strecke angemeldet 

Ich hoffe das ich noch starten darf 


Was meine km-Leistung und gefahrenen Höhenmeter angeht, hab ich leider gar keine Ahnung da mein Ciclosport nach einem Batteriewechsel die Daten nicht mehr angezeigt hat 

Ein paar Platte und spektakuläre Stürze habe ich auch zu verzeichnen.



*Und zu unserem Thread hier auch noch was:*

Es hat sich ja in der Zeit doch noch ganz schön was entwickelt.
Wenn ich bedenke das ganz zu Anfang nur Erwin und ich hier gepostet haben 

Ich finde, wir haben eine super Truppe zusammen bekommen mit der es mir persönlich sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat durch die Wälder und Trails zu fahren.

Ich denke den anderen gehts genau so, oder?

Ich habe viele super nette Bike-Kollegen kennen gelernt, wir haben viel gemeinsam unternommen und sehr viel gelacht.

Und der Spaß an der Sache sollte ja immer im Vordergrund stehen.

Bin schon mal sehr gespannt was das Bikejahr 2009 so alles mit sich bringt.

Der eine oder andere von uns fährt ja wieder ein paar Rennen - vielleicht bin ich ja auch mal mit dabei 

Ganz speziell würde mich das Nachtrennen *"Schlaflos im Sattel"* reizen - und, Lampentechnisch sind wir ja bestens ausgerüstet 


So, jetzt mach ich Schluß - muss noch ein wenig Arbeiten.



Ich wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch und alles Gute für das Jahr 2009 und vor allen viele, viele Kilometer.

Beste Grüße
Holger


----------



## böser_wolf (31. Dezember 2008)

ok das letzte mal fahren für dieses jahr
 die sonne scheint 
und ich fahr nach erlabrunn in den größten schwarzföhren wald von d-land
guten rutsch für euch

ps: hat mich auch sehr gefreut euch zu treffen ihr helden in strumpfhosen

pss: schaut euch das mal an ne gute tat am jahres anfang
http://www.tobias-weigand.de/index.php/tobis-news.40/items/radfahren-fuer-tobias.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (31. Dezember 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ok das letzte mal fahren für dieses jahr
> die sonne scheint
> und ich fahr nach erlabrunn in den größten schwarzföhren wald von d-land
> guten rutsch für euch
> ...



Hi Walter,
war mir auch eine Freude nur hatte ich nie eine Strumpfhose an 

PS: Joscha hat mir ein paar E-Mails bzgl. meines Bikes geschickt, das Teil wird super 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (31. Dezember 2008)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich wollte mich zum Jahresabschluß auch noch mal kurz zu Wort melden.
> 
> ...


Hi Holger, 
ja ich habe mir heute Früh noch einmal ein paar der ersten Seiten angeschaut war schon lustig.

Hat ein paar Wochen gedauert bis ich mitfahren konnte und dann immer für genügend Pausen gesorgt habe .

So das wars mit Biken dieses Jahr, wir sehen uns 2009 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (31. Dezember 2008)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> So das wars mit Biken dieses Jahr, wir sehen uns 2009




......und ich bin jetzt fertig mit meiner Arbeit, hab gerade noch mal Kaffee getrunken und Krapfen vernascht  - jetzt geht's zum letzten (Night)Ritt im alten Bikejahr 


Grüße Holger


----------



## SpeedFox (31. Dezember 2008)

Das alte jahr ist morgen futsch, für Mitternacht nen guten RUTSCH. Das neue Jahr soll Glück euch bringen, für Gesundheit, Herz und anderen Dingen   

Lg Fränky


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich hoffe ihr seit alle gut in das neue Jahr gerutsch. Nocheinmal alles Gute, wenig (Bike)-Pannen und vorallem viel Gesundheit im Jahr 2009.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (1. Januar 2009)

Hi Fans,

ich wünsche Euch auch ein 

*"Prosit Neujahr"*

Viele pannenfreie Kilometer 


Beste Neujahrsgrüße
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclomaster (1. Januar 2009)

Ich wünsche euch auch allen eine gutes Jahr 2009 und viele viele Km.

Die ersten 110 hab ich heut hinter mich gebracht.

Grüße


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute,

die Bikesaison ist eröffnet 
die erste Tour 2009 habe ich hinter mir

Dauer: ca. 2:45
Länge: ca. 31 km
KMs: ca. 650hms

und wie immer auch noch der Track


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (3. Januar 2009)

Hi Leutz,

Hat morgen jemand Lust und Laune ne runde im Steigerwald zu drehen?
So gepflegte 50 Km???

Mein Neujahr´s Kater hab ich zum Glück wieder losbekommen! Der war ganz schön hart;

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (3. Januar 2009)

Hi Christian,

tut mir leid war heute schon 3:45h am Zabelstein und Steigerwald unterwegs, morgen ist vorraussichtlich Pause oder max. 1,5-2 Stunden Hausrunde.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (4. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute,

so wieder zuhause, war heute ein kurze Tour (ca. 2 h) rund um OC und Schonungen.

hier ein paar Bilder

2 Bilder von Gestern am Zabelstein:


 



und von heute

OC Rentnertrail 


 

 

 



Schonungertrail


 

 




>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin
PS: OC = Ottenham City so nennt unsere Jugend unser Dorf


----------



## brndch (4. Januar 2009)

So Erwin,

Da ich heute meinen neuen Tacho montiert habe, gibts auch von mir ein paar Daten;

Dauer:2,75 h
Länge: 44,04 Km
Hm: 889m
Durchschnittliche Steig: 5%
Steigung MAX.: 18%

Track gibts von mir leider keinen!!!
Alles streng geheim! huhu

Gruß
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.mainpost.de/sport/ueberregional/art20426,4901689


----------



## GEORGEDD (4. Januar 2009)

Bei euch ist ja wenig Schnee! Bei uns liegen flächendeckend 20-25cm.

Grüße vom Vorposten


----------



## brndch (4. Januar 2009)

Des ist ach gut so, mir könnten mitn Schnee e nix anfangen bei uns! Is leider so


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. Januar 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Des ist ach gut so, mir könnten mitn Schnee e nix anfangen bei uns! Is leider so



Nix da, heute morgen liegen schon wieder 10 cm Neuschnee bei uns . Da ich noch Urlaub habe werde ich wohl eine schöne Schneerunde "Rund um OC" drehen 

Und wieder einer mehr beim "Eisbären" Holger hat die Startnummer 173 

Noch etwas, war gestern ein von Euch auf dem "Schonunger-Trail" unterwegs? Ich bin der Fahrradspur ab Baierhof bis zum Trail im Neuschnee gefolgt.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (5. Januar 2009)

Moin Leute!

Von mir auch noch ein verspätetes 

PROSIT NEUJAHAAR

Mein Bike (oder besser gesagt - mein Ersatzteilgeschwächtes Etwas auf zwei Rädern) wird gerade von Walter fertig gemacht  - da is schon einiges zusammen gekommen - Ritzelsatz, Kette, Kettenräder, Tretlager...

Heut dreh ich mit Sven auch mal ne schöne Tiefschneerunde am Büchelberg - nehm ich zumindest momentan noch an 

Betreff Eisbär:
ich hab mich bis auf weiteres NICHT angemeldet - weil ich nicht mit einem Arsch auf zwei Hochzeiten tanzen kann. Ich bin am kommenden Wochenende nämlich nochmal Skifahren - mit meim Mädel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (5. Januar 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Und wieder einer mehr beim "Eisbären" Holger hat die Startnummer 173




Hi Erwin,

wo sehe ich denn das?
Wenn ich die Seite aufrufe, gehen die Startnummern nur bis 162 


Gruß Holger


P.S was ist denn überhaupt mit  los?
Hat schon mal wieder jemand was von ihm gehört??


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. Januar 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi Erwin,
> 
> wo sehe ich denn das?
> Wenn ich die Seite aufrufe, gehen die Startnummern nur bis 162
> ...



Hi Holger,

einfach mal den Cache leeren, dann siehst Du auch die neuen Starter. 
Hab auch nichts von Stefan  gehört, nehme an er muß arbeiten.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (5. Januar 2009)

sers und gutes neues 

beim eisbär fahr ich net mit aber ich den ich werd in der gegend sein 
evt um euch bergauf anzuschreien hehe


war gestern schon 2 stunden am schwanberg biken im schnee
und hab spagat geübt


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. Januar 2009)

Hi Walter,
das will ich aber auch hoffen, dass Du schreist, sonst komme ich nicht den Berg rauf 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin
PS: hast Du mit Joscha gesprochen, Du weiß schon wegen was


----------



## brndch (5. Januar 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Betreff Eisbär:
> ich hab mich bis auf weiteres NICHT angemeldet - weil ich nicht mit einem Arsch auf zwei Hochzeiten tanzen kann. Ich bin am kommenden Wochenende nämlich nochmal Skifahren - mit meim Mädel.
> 
> Aber HALLO,
> ...


----------



## GEORGEDD (5. Januar 2009)

@Böser Wolf:
wenn du eh Ralles Bike in dne Händen hast dann richte noch gleich das Schaltauge. Denn wie ich ihn kenne hat er das seit der Notreperatur im Sommer noch nicht machen lassen 

Gruß Georg


----------



## böser_wolf (5. Januar 2009)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> @Böser Wolf:
> wenn du eh Ralles Bike in dne Händen hast dann richte noch gleich das Schaltauge. Denn wie ich ihn kenne hat er das seit der Notreperatur im Sommer noch nicht machen lassen
> 
> Gruß Georg



ich muß erst mal ne halbe tonne dreck aus dem tretlager bzw rahmen rausholen
schaltauge??  hat nix erwähnt  der sack 
schau ich mir aber mal an

*@erwin   JA


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. Januar 2009)

Hi Walter,

Der Schuh war der Five Ten "Impact Carver", den müßte es in Schwarz/Rot geben. Schuhgröße EUR 45; US 11,5 UK 10,5  






Habe leider keine anderen Link gefunden.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## skateson (5. Januar 2009)

Sers

So habe heute mit dem Ralle meine erste Schneetour 2009 gemacht.

Haben auch ein paar Trails angelegt.

Sind nur nicht ganz fertig geworden.

Die können wir ja mal in Frühjahr fahren, an nen Donnerstag.

Man sieht sich an nen Donnertstag, denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (5. Januar 2009)

Hi Sven,

super freu mich schon die neuen Trails zu fahren. Habe heute auch meinen ersten Nightride 2009 im Schnee gemacht, eine Stunde dann hats mir gereicht. Wir haben teilweise 15-20cm Schnee 

Edit: habe mir gerade die Bilder angeschaut TOP 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (5. Januar 2009)

@all      frage geht do abend was???????

ich hab mir grad mal im winterpokal so die ersten plätze angeschaut
müssen wohl alle arbeitslos sein   so bei 8stunden radfahrn am tag


----------



## brndch (5. Januar 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> @all      frage geht do abend was???????
> 
> ich hab mir grad mal im winterpokal so die ersten plätze angeschaut
> müssen wohl alle arbeitslos sein   so bei 8stunden radfahrn am tag



Naja, a weng a Spaß tour geht immer!


----------



## zanderschnapper (5. Januar 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Naja, a weng a Spaß tour geht immer!




Na dann, macht doch mal ein paar Vorschläge 



Für den *15. Januar* hätte ich schon mal ein kleines *Highlight* anzubieten.

Wer hätte denn Zeit und Lust eine Nightride-Tour mit den *Steigerwaldbikern* zu unternehmen?
Ich bin heute angesprochen worden und habe spontan zugesagt mich darum zu kümmern 

Also Jungs, lasst mich nicht hängen.
Ich zähl auf Euch 

Wer ist denn jetzt am Sonntag beim *"RIDE  den Eisbärn" * alles mit am Start?
Ich meine nicht die Eisbärn, welche sich schon fest angemeldet haben, sondern die evtl. !!??


Beste Grüße
Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (6. Januar 2009)

@Holgerson
für 15. Januar kann ich dir schonmal zusaegn -bin dabei 

@walter
kommenden Donnerstag ne Runde drehen hätt ich nix dagegen - sofern mein Hals bis dahin wieder wird - ich häng seit gestern Abend weng drin. 

SchniefnasenheftighustGruß
Ralle


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute,

wenns nicht so heftig wird bin ich diesen Donnerstag (08.01.09) dabei, denn am Sonntag ist der "Eisbär".

@Holger 
nächsten Donnerstag 15.09.09 mit den Steigerwaldbiker wäre ich auch mit dabei, aber immer dran denke ich bin schon etwas älter   

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (6. Januar 2009)

jo   15.1 klingt gut   bin dabei 
ich glaub dahinten sollt ich mit nem schalter anrücken

die woche habt ihr schon ideen????


----------



## zanderschnapper (6. Januar 2009)

Also Jungs,

ein paar haben sich ja für das 1. Event des Jahres schon zu Wort gemeldet 

Den Termin am 15. Januar trage ich deshalb schon mal ins Last Minute Biking ein.
Dann kann sich ja jeder überlegen ob er dabei ist oder nicht.

Für diesen Donnerstag kann ich noch keine 100% Zusage machen 


Grüße Holger


----------



## skateson (6. Januar 2009)

Servus Leute

Also diesen Do kann ich leider nicht, Arbeit ruft wiedermal!

Nach dem langen Urlaub.

Schau mer mal wenn ich wieder dabei bin,hoffe bald.


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute,

das war ein herrlicher Tiefschnee Ausflug, teilweise war der Schnee 20-25 cm hoch!. An den Windrädern in Waldsachsen war an fahren nicht mehr zu denken, zu viel Schneverwehungen.

Jetzt könne ich mir erst einmal einen guten Cappuccino


@Holger
hab mich für 15.01.09 eingetragen
-----------------------
Tempo       	langsam
Schwierigkeit 	leicht
-----------------------

 Ich hoffe das stimmt was Du da schönes hingeschrieben hast 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (6. Januar 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> @Holger
> hab mich für 15.01.09 eingetragen
> -----------------------
> Tempo       	langsam
> ...




Na klar stimmt das,
Du kennst mich doch, Erwin.


Bin für diese Woche am Donnerstag schon raus, hab vorhin einen Anruf bekommen das ich am DO nach Marburg muß 

Und ich wollte die ganze Woche in SW bleiben - so'n Scheiß, mensch.


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. Januar 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Na klar stimmt das,
> Du kennst mich doch, Erwin.
> 
> 
> ...



Eben und ich weiß auch was Eberhard so unter leicht und langsam versteht 

Mal schauen was Donnerstag so geht, momentan bin ich kaputt, das war die fünfte Tour hintereinander. Morgen ist definitiv Pause, obwohl ich noch einen Tag Urlaub habe . 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (6. Januar 2009)

Hi,

jetz wirds hier aber langsam unübersichtlich! Hm
Ich würd am Do schon gern weng a runde drehen;
Für den Fall das morgen(Mittwoch) noch jemand urlaub hat, ich bin am Start!
Is ja mal Traumwetter bei uns!
Und wenn nicht sieht man sich wohl am So.
Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (6. Januar 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> jetz wirds hier aber langsam unübersichtlich!



Wieso denn?
Wo hängt's denn?

Ich muß leider morgen wieder auf die Arbeit.
Erwin der Glückspilz hat noch einen Tag frei - ist aber platt 

Ich hab mich für diesen Donnerstag bereits abgemeldet - neueres gibts dazu noch nicht.

Und den Termin für nächsten Donnerstag (15.Januar) hab ich in's Last Minute Biking eingetragen.

Noch Fragen - dann fragen 



Gruß Holger


----------



## Michi83 (6. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

bin neu hier.
Hätte evt. auch Lust ein wenig mit euch zu fahren.
Bin bald 26 Jahre alt. Wie alt seit ihr so?
Wo trefft ihr euch, wo wielange fahrt ihr so? Wie schnell?
Komme aus Untereuerheim, was ja ziemlich in euerem Gebiet liegt.

Mfg
Michi


----------



## brndch (6. Januar 2009)

Xd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (7. Januar 2009)

Hi Michi83

Willkommen bei uns im Thread!

Kurze Zusammenfassung zu deinen Fragen?

Wo fahren wir: verschiedene Treffpunkte immer noch Absprache hier im Forum
z.B. Schweinfurt Höllental od. Schießhaus, Oberschwappach, Haßfurt, Schwedenschanze (97461 Eichelsdorf) oder so Richtung Sand/Zell a. Ebersberg. Wir sind da recht variabel. Die Leutz kommen da überall her. Sozusagen aus allen Ecken.

Alterübersicht: Einige knapp über dir (27) ein paar jünger (ca.20) ein paar 30er und ein paar 40er - sehr gut gemischte Truppe - passen auf alle Fälle gut zusammen (schleimschleim ).

Also nochmal zu DIR: einfach immer tüchtig mitlesen und posten und dann sieht man sich demnächst!

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Michi83 (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

alles klar.
Bin beim Eisbär in Kitzingen dabei. Startnummer: 164. Profistrecke 

Sind von euch auch welche dabei?

mfg
Michi


----------



## brndch (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
Na klar sind wir auch vertreten!
Gandalf01, zanderschnapper und ich; hab i an  vergessen?
Gruß


----------



## Michi83 (7. Januar 2009)

Könnt ja vielleicht euere Startnummer mit schreiben.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.

Bin momentan dabei noch ein paar vernünftige Überschuhe zu bekommen.
In Schweinfurt ausverkauft, In Volkach ausverkauft.
Hab jetzt bei Bike o Bello eine ExpressBestellung laufen.
Hoffe das klappt.

Mfg
Michi


----------



## Gandalf01 (7. Januar 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin neu hier.
> Hätte evt. auch Lust ein wenig mit euch zu fahren.
> ...



Hi Michi83,
erste einmal herzlich Willkommen hier in unserer Runde, wie Ralle schon geschrieben hat sind wir ein locker Runde , die sich normalerweise immer Donnerstag zu einem kleinen oder großem Ride trifft.

Wenn Du die Seiten durchgeblättert hast weißt Du sicher, dass ein paar aus Deiner direkten Nachbarschaft sind (Dampach oder Ottendorf) 

Wie Christian schon geschrieben hat sind mindestens drei von uns am Start

Ich (Startnummer 60)
brndch (Startnummer 113)
Zanderschnapper (Startnummer 173)
La-Le-Lu  (Nachmeldung am Sonntag)

Falls Du eine gute Beleuchtung hast, dann kannst Du ja demnächst einmal bei einem Nightride mitmachen.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (7. Januar 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Na klar sind wir auch vertreten!
> Gandalf01, zanderschnapper und ich; hab i an  vergessen?
> Gruß




Ja,
aber einen der sich noch nicht angemeldet hat 
Ich habe heute früh mal mit Stefan  telefoniert.

Er ist auch mit dabei 

Zwecks dem *"EISBÄRN"-Termin *sollten wir uns noch mal abstimmen - oder fährt jeder selbst nach Kitzingen.

Gruß Holger


----------



## Michi83 (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

gegen eine Fahrgemeinschaft zum Eisbär hätte nichts 

Zwecks der Beleuchtungsfrage, hab von bm die Ixon Speed.


----------



## Michi83 (7. Januar 2009)

*WETTER WETTER*
[SIZE=-1]SCHNEE SCHNEE SCHNEE[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]bis zu 8 cm[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]-2 Grad und Sonnenschein[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]was will man mehr!!!!![/SIZE]​


----------



## Gandalf01 (7. Januar 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Könnt ja vielleicht euere Startnummer mit schreiben.
> Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.
> 
> Bin momentan dabei noch ein paar vernünftige Überschuhe zu bekommen.
> ...



Hi Michi,

ich hätte da noch ein paar  Löffler für Schuhgröße 42-45, die könnte ich Dir im Notfall geben, da ich mit meinen FiveTen "Impact High" fahren, da gehen die nicht drüber

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi83 (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

schonmal Danke für das Angebot Gandalf.
Aber vielleicht kommen die Teile ja noch rechtzeitig.
War jetzt grad 1:45 Std. mit dem MTB draußen, hab 30 km geschafft.
Aber ist das nicht irgendwie unmöglich bei 8 cm Schnee zufahren?
Wenn der Schnee schön fest ist geht es ja zum größten Teil, aber sobald ich in so nen richtigen Tiefschnee komme bleibt das Rad stehen. Bin heut wenigstens 3 mal ungewollt abgestiegen und hab meine Übergangsüberschuhe kaputt gemacht. Bin dann die letzte 0:45 Std. ganz ohne Überschuhe gefahren.

Gruß Michi


----------



## GEORGEDD (7. Januar 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> War jetzt grad 1:45 Std. mit dem MTB draußen, hab 30 km geschafft.



...macht nen 17er Schnitt - unter den Bedingungen sicher als normal anzusehen.

Da der Schnitt am Samstag sicher nicht viel höher sein wird weißt du ja auf was du dich einstellen musst. (ca. 5h)

wegen dem Steckenbleiben - die Racing Ralphs sind sicher nicht die perfekte Winterlösung aber man muss halt mit dem Material zurechtkommen was zur Verfügung steht 

Ich fahr im Winter auch nen Race King an der Front, sicher nicht optimal aber es fährt auch.

Gruß Georg


----------



## Michi83 (7. Januar 2009)

wie sieht die strecke eigentlich so von der Beschaffenheit her aus?

Normal bin ich schneller unterwegs. nur hab Zwischendurch ca. 1km gehabt wo ich mit ca. 3 km/h vorangekommen bin.

Von den Temperaturen her ging es. Bis auf das ich halt zum Schluss keine Überschuhe mehr hatte


----------



## Gandalf01 (7. Januar 2009)

Hi Michi,
ich war gestern im Tiefschnee bis zu 25 cm unterwegs, da ging teilweise gar nichts mehr, aber Spaß hatts trotzdem gemacht.

Ich fahre selten nach Schnitt, da ich meist über irgendwelche Trails rutsche oder einen neuen Trail suche bzw. ausprobiere.

@All
Morgen wird voraussichtlich eine Tour in Schweinfurt stattfinden, ich war gerade bei Walter im Laden und da waren Ralle und SpeedFox. Walter und Ralf meinten wir könnten ein kleine Runde im Schweinfurter Wald drehen (Peterstirn, usw...) nicht so lange, da wir ja am Sonntag beim Eisbären fahren.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (7. Januar 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schonmal Danke für das Angebot Gandalf.
> Aber vielleicht kommen die Teile ja noch rechtzeitig.
> ...


Hi Michi,
wo bist Du den rum gefahren? Steigerwald -> Zabelstein oder doch mehr Richtung Schweinfurt?

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (7. Januar 2009)

Hat jemand am Freitag Lust eine kleine Runde zufahren.
Wenn ich bis dahin meine Überschuhe hab  Hab beim Versand angerufen, sollten mit Express aber morgen da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi83 (7. Januar 2009)

Bin heut mehr "Feldweg" und Straßen gefahren.
Hintenrum zwischen Untereuerheim und Grettstadt.
Dann den Schleichweg zwischen Grettstadt und Unterspiesheim. Dann nach Gernach dort nen kleinen Zwischenstopp und wieder zurück.
Allein ist es mir momentan zu gewagt im Wald. 
Außerdem fehlt mir denk ich einwenig die Technik.

Bin 2008 den Kuppenritt gefahren, 90km MTB. War von euch einer dabei?


----------



## Gandalf01 (7. Januar 2009)

Hi Michi,

Ne leider keine Zeit für den Kuppenritt, der Termin war zu Nahe an meinem Alpencross.
Da wir morgen schon fahren wollte ich dann eigentlich Freitag und Samstag Pause machen, aber unser brndch ist fast immer für eine Toru zu haben 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (7. Januar 2009)

Bin 2008 den Kuppenritt gefahren, 90km MTB. War von euch einer dabei?

Ne da war ich ned! Aber des is doch nur Asphalt! Oder?
Dafür bin ich en Keiler,SWE Erfurt und Oberammergau gefahren! huhu
Und heuer kommen noch paar dazu!

Jaja, Freitag hört sich gut an! bin dabei!!!


----------



## Michi83 (7. Januar 2009)

Beim Keiler soll es ziemlich zur Sache gehen.
Der Kuppenritt ist schon relativ Anspruchsvoll gewesen, aber das sieht ja jeder anders. Teilweise schöne Singeltrails, schöne Abfahrten und knackige Anstiege.

Würde aber am Freitag eher eine Softe Tour werden, kannst ja mal was vorschlagen brndch.


----------



## brndch (7. Januar 2009)

ich hätt da so an 1,5 - 2 h locker radln ohne großartig Hm gedacht!
Bin beim keiler nur kurzstrecke gefahren mehr war zu dem Zeitpunkt ned drin! Aber heuer gehts auf die Mittelstrecke!


----------



## böser_wolf (7. Januar 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Bin 2008 den Kuppenritt gefahren, 90km MTB. War von euch einer dabei?
> 
> Ne da war ich ned! Aber des is doch nur Asphalt! Oder?
> Dafür bin ich en Keiler,SWE Erfurt und Oberammergau gefahren! huhu
> ...




hmm ein paar keiler hab ich auch getrunken 
in erfurt ein paar konzerte gemacht 
und in ogau im bikepark war ich auch 
zählt des???


----------



## The_Ralle (7. Januar 2009)

Servus Leutz 
folgendes wurde vorhin ausgemacht:

Morgen Abend 19.00 Uhr Treffpunkt Höllental Schweinfurt, kleine gemütliche Runde mit anschließendem  in der Hölle 

Teilnehmer bis jetzt: Walter
                            Erwin
                            Stefan 
                            ich 

Ich schreibs mal gleich ins LastMinuteBiken rein. Also wer Lust hat, einfach dazustoßen.

Bis denne

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Michi83 (7. Januar 2009)

brndch.

Klingt interessant.
Kannst mir ja mal genaueres Schreiben.
Würde sagen können uns dann in Dampfach treffen.

Aber nicht zu anspruchsvolle Strecken wählen. HM sind da eher weniger das Problem.
Bin halt bis jetzt mehr Rennrad gefahren.


----------



## brndch (7. Januar 2009)

@Walter: Auf den Post gibt´s 10 Punkte von 10! Rofl
@ Ralle: ICH bin auch am Start!!!
            Bissl im Schnee spielen hört sich gut an;


----------



## zanderschnapper (7. Januar 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> hmm ein paar keiler hab ich auch getrunken
> in erfurt ein paar konzerte gemacht
> und in ogau im bikepark war ich auch
> zählt des???




Ts, ts, ts >>>>> der Walter wieder.
Wart's nur ab wenn wir dich wieder die Trails rauf scheuchen 

So wie es ausschaut bin ich morgen auch dabei 
Steht schon was genaueres fest - Uhrzeit, Treffpunkt ect.??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (7. Januar 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Ts, ts, ts >>>>> der Walter wieder.
> Wart's nur ab wenn wir dich wieder die Trails rauf scheuchen
> 
> So wie es ausschaut bin ich morgen auch dabei
> Steht schon was genaueres fest - Uhrzeit, Treffpunkt ect.??



ich fahr morgen mal mit einem schalter nachdem ich mein ssp 
gequält hab
ich bin nur net sicher ob 13/15/18 kilo 
die qual der wahl

morgen nur steile abfahrten  und foto mitnehmen


----------



## GEORGEDD (7. Januar 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich fahr morgen mal mit einem schalter nachdem ich mein ssp
> gequält hab
> ich bin nur net sicher ob 13/15/18 kilo
> die qual der wahl



mehr als 18 kilo(meter) sollten schon drin sein 

mal im Ernst...kann mir jemand für Donnerstag ein paar Handschuhe borgen. Meine liegen noch in Dresden und ohne Handschuhe gehts numal bei mir Weichei nicht 

Gruß Georg


----------



## zanderschnapper (7. Januar 2009)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> ...kann mir jemand für Donnerstag ein paar Handschuhe borgen



Das kommt ganz drauf an was Du springen lässt 
Außer den Walter natürlich 

Spaß beiseite, das mit den Handschuhen ließe sich einrichten - wenn ich mitkomme.


----------



## Gandalf01 (7. Januar 2009)

Hi Walter,
nimm doch das SS wenns noch da ist. 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (7. Januar 2009)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> mehr als 18 kilo(meter) sollten schon drin sein
> 
> mal im Ernst...kann mir jemand für Donnerstag ein paar Handschuhe borgen. Meine liegen noch in Dresden und ohne Handschuhe gehts numal bei mir Weichei nicht
> 
> Gruß Georg



Hi Georg,
kein Problem hab immer 2 Paar dabei, werde noch ein Paar Ski-Handschuhe einpacken.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Steevens91 (7. Januar 2009)

Hey, 

fährt der Stefan alleine zum Eisbärn?
Ich überlege noch ob ich mich auch mitfahren soll. 

Aber erstma nen frohes neues an alle! 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## GEORGEDD (7. Januar 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Das kommt ganz drauf an was Du springen lässt
> Außer den Walter natürlich
> 
> Spaß beiseite, das mit den Handschuhen ließe sich einrichten - wenn ich mitkomme.



Ich lass den Bösen Wolf springen - der kann das besser!

Danke für die Angebote!

Georg


----------



## GEORGEDD (8. Januar 2009)

Jungs ich sag für heut abend ab!

Mir isses irgendwie a bissel zu frisch. Hab schon 2 Tage hier im Büro rumgefroren und fühlt mich irgendwie nicht nach durch die Kälte radeln. Ne Erkältung könnt ich mir jetzt einfach nicht leisten. Evtl. komm ich heut abend mal vorbeigelaufen.

Der Eisbär wird auch nichts weil
a) ich mich nicht fit fühle für 85km
b) mein Mädel am Wochenende da ist (und keine Lust auf 5h rumstehen hat)
c) siehe erste paar Zeilen

Nen Gegenvorschlag für die dich nicht den Eisbär reiten. Wer hätte Lust dieses WoEnd mal ins Sport2000 in Niederwern klettern zu gehen?
z.B. Samstag o. Sonntag vormittag

Gruß Georg


----------



## böser_wolf (8. Januar 2009)

klettern  hmm 
ich hab am feiertag ein paar jungs da gehabt die machen im sommer eine Outdoor Challenge   biken laufen kanu klettern  
gemischte 3 teams
hätte ich auch mal bock auf sowas

http://www.werrabike.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=51&Itemid=59


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (8. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute,

muß leider kurzfristig absagen, da mir ein privater Termin dazwischen gekommen ist.
Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß im verschneiten und kalten Schweinfurter Wald 

Möglicherweise schaffe ich es, aber nicht auf mich warten. wenn ich um 19:00 Uhr nicht da bin dann komme ich nicht mehr!!!!

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (8. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

war grad weng draußen bei uns zum Testfahren.
Hab mir andere "Gummis" draufgezogen.
Hatte vorher die Schwalbe Racing Ralph in 2.1.
Jetzt fahr ich Maxxis Swampthing 60aMP in 2.35. 
Die ham mal Grip wie Sau. Da wo mit den RR Schluss war geht es jetzt richtig weiter.

Gruß
Michi


----------



## böser_wolf (8. Januar 2009)

so die füße sind wieder aufgetaut
mal ein paar bilder  
nächstes mal lad ich meinen foto akku 
damit wir die -10grad beweisen können


----------



## böser_wolf (9. Januar 2009)

guten morgen heut früh auf mit dem rad arbeit gefahrn -15 grad
des is net mehr schön


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute,
schade dass ich gestern nicht dabei sein konnte muß schön kalt gewesen sein. Heute früh auf dem Weg zur Arbeit (mit dem Auto) zeigte das Termometer -18°. Mich friert es jetzt schon bei den Aussichten für Sonntag.

Wie machen wir das mit Sonntag, treffen wir uns dort? Ich kann leider keinen mitnehmen, da ich nur ein Rad auf meinen Fahrradsänder bekomme.
Ich werde so gegen 7:00-7:15 Uhr los fahren, dann bin so gegen 7:45-8:00 in Kitzingen

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

so um die Richtung werde ich wahrscheinlich auch losfahren.
Treffe mich mit nem Kollegen von der Arbeit um 8:00 Uhr am Eingang der Halle.

Sagten die nicht es soll wärmer werden?

Gruß
Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (9. Januar 2009)

Hi Eisbärenfahrer

hier noch ein paar Impressionen von der Strecke

http://www.ride-dereisbaer.de/html/die_news_2009.html

Ganz nach unten scrollen

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (9. Januar 2009)

Hui Erwin,
Jetz machst mir aber Angst!!!
Hast bestimmt schon die Schneekette aufgezogen was!!!


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. Januar 2009)

Ne ne ich fahr mit meinen Fat Albert 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (9. Januar 2009)

hallo,

sieht ja fast so schön aus wie auf unserer kurzen ausfahrt heut, brndch.
Was mir weng sorgen macht, die bachdurchfahrt.

gruß


----------



## böser_wolf (10. Januar 2009)

bin heut nacht am arbeiten 
wenn ich morgen früh rauskomm  
werd ich euch mit schneebällen die berge hochtreiben


----------



## zanderschnapper (10. Januar 2009)

Hi Walter,

wenn Du gestern Abend mit dabei gewesen wärst bzw. ich einen Foto dabei gehabt hätte, würde jetzt hier im Forum die *-14°* abgebildet sein 

Brrrrr, war das gestern kalt.
Aber ich hab's überlebt - wenn auch mit kalten Fußzehen 

Bin schon mal für morgen sehr gespannt.
Dort drüben liegt ja auch noch jede Menge von dem weißen Zeug's.


Grüße Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute, habe gerade meine Bremsbeläge gewechselt und werde gleich eine kleine Runde zum Testen drehen. Momentan hat es bei uns -11 Grad.
Gruss Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. Januar 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> bin heut nacht am arbeiten
> wenn ich morgen früh rauskomm
> werd ich euch mit schneebällen die berge hochtreiben



Hi Hi Walter, Du kommst Doch eh nicht aus dem Bett 
@Michi83
Die Bachdurchfahrt sollte nicht so schlimm sein, wenn Du mal mit uns fährst dann fahren wir mal den Schnonunger Trail mit anschließender Bachdurchfahrt (Steinach) 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Cyclomaster (10. Januar 2009)

Hi ich hab heute bei -17 mein erstes Rennen beendet. Brr war das kalt!

Hab mich leider verletzt und hoffe das ich Morgen am Finale teilnehmen kann.

Grüße


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. Januar 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Hi ich hab heute bei -17 mein erstes Rennen beendet. Brr war das kalt!
> 
> Hab mich leider verletzt und hoffe das ich Morgen am Finale teilnehmen kann.
> 
> Grüße


Hi Thilo,

ich hoffe es ist nichts schlimmes. Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg morgen im Finale und hoffentlich gewinnst Du. 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (10. Januar 2009)

Hi,

*für alle Eisbär-Teilnehmer:*
Ich treffe mich morgen früh um *7.15 Uhr in Ottendorf* am Bushäuschen mit Erwin.

Falls noch jemand dazukommen möchte, immer gerne 

@Christian
@Stefan
ich habe Euch beide leider telefonisch nicht erreicht 


Und dem Thilo drück ich alles was ich hab für den morgigen Finaltag 
Hau nei Alter 


Gruß Holger


----------



## Cyclomaster (10. Januar 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Thilo,
> 
> ich hoffe es ist nichts schlimmes. Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg morgen im Finale und hoffentlich gewinnst Du.
> 
> ...



Habe mich heute während des "warm fahrens" beim Aufsteigen nach einem künstlichen Hindernis eine Zerrung in der Leiste zugezogen. Es wird immer schlimmer sieht nicht gut aus für morgen.


----------



## zanderschnapper (10. Januar 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Es wird immer schlimmer sieht nicht gut aus für morgen.



Denk an die Indianer:
Die kennen keinen Schmerz.
Lass dich halt noch etwas "leicht" massieren 
Das wirkt manchmal Wunder


----------



## Cyclomaster (10. Januar 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Denk an die Indianer:
> Die kennen keinen Schmerz.
> Lass dich halt noch etwas "leicht" massieren
> Das wirkt manchmal Wunder



Schon geschehen ich lasse doch nichts unversucht


----------



## zanderschnapper (10. Januar 2009)

Sag halt dann morgen hier noch mal kurz Bescheid ob Du gestartet bist - und falls ja, welche Platzierung 

Ich muss jetzt Schluss machen, gehe auf ne 40ste Geburtagsfeier


----------



## brndch (10. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute,

@Thilo: Ich wünsch dir auch viel Erfolg!!!
@Holger: Hatte leider FW Übung und hatte mein Handy zu Hause liegen!
             Ich würde sagen wir treffen uns morgen am Marktplatz!

Gruß
mit  1,5 Promile


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen
Auf geht's ihr Eisbären, wir sehen uns gleich in Kitzingen 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. Januar 2009)

*Juchhuh, ich kommeeee..........*


----------



## Cyclomaster (11. Januar 2009)

So ich kann heut nihct aufs Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (11. Januar 2009)

So die Eisbaeren sind im Ziel. Die ersten von uns waren 14:00 im Ziel, ich kam so gegen 14:45 im Ziel. 
Gruss Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (11. Januar 2009)

Bin wieder daheim.
Hab insgesamt 5:41 Std. Fahrzeit für 78 km gebraucht. :-(
Aber angekommen 

Gruß
Michi


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. Januar 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Bin wieder daheim.
> Hab insgesamt 5:41 Std. Fahrzeit für 78 km gebraucht. :-(
> Aber angekommen
> 
> ...




Bei mir waren es 4:45 Std. reine Fahrzeit bei fast gleicher Kilometerleistung.
Ich bin auch froh das ich wieder Heil und ohne Sturz im Ziel angekommen bin 

War schon mal ne gute Erfahrung:
Start bei -17° und Ankunft bei immer noch -6°


----------



## böser_wolf (11. Januar 2009)

ich knie nieder  für euch helden in strumpfhosen


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute,
so bin auch wieder Zuhause 
hier mal kurz meine Daten:
Länge (Start - Ziel): 73 km
Dauer: 5,42h
HMS: 984hms 

Und für alle die nicht dabei waren oder die es interesiert der Track als Anhang (bitte nach dem downloaden das pdf wieder in zip umbenennen)


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. Januar 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich knie nieder  für euch helden in strumpfhosen



Hi Walter,
ich habe immer noch keine Strumpfhosen  und wo waren die versporchenen Schneebälle.

Das war heute richtig kalt, aber trotzdem super 

Und hier noch das Bild kurz vor dem Start:




Stefan, Stefan, Holger und Christian (und ich bin nicht drauf)

>>>Gandalf<<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi83 (11. Januar 2009)

Aber muss sagen:

*Geil wars!!! *

Wenn alles klappt bin ich 2010 auch wieder dabei.

-17 C beim start. Muss sagen die Kleidung die ich hab hält was sie verspricht. War mir eigentlich immer relativ schön warm. Die Füße waren dank Alueinlagen, Schaffelleinlagen und 2 Paar Überziehen auch schön warm und die Sofshell Jacke war innen warm und außen bretthart gefroren. 

gruß


----------



## böser_wolf (12. Januar 2009)

tja nix schneebälle   
war in aschaffenburg wohnungen anschauen
und erst um 15uhr am schwanberg

erwin haste den gpstrack????
um raus zu finden wo sie euch in meiner heimat rumgejagt haben


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. Januar 2009)

Hallo Walter,

schau mal im posting http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5471903&postcount=1541

Du mußt nur die Endung PDF wegnehmen, dann hast du das zipfile, in dem der Track ist!!

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (13. Januar 2009)

So Männers,

ich muss noch mal kurz nachfragen wer denn alles am Donnerstag beim Nightride mit den
*STEIGERWALDBIKERN*
dabei ist.

Der Termin steht übrigens auch schon eine Weile im Last Minute Biking 
Ralle und Erwin haben sich bereits eingetragen 

Wie schaut es denn von der Uhrzeit her aus?
Ist 18.00 Uhr oder 18.30 Uhr die bessere Zeit?
Mir persönlich würde der 18.30 Uhr Termin besser passen, ich richte mich aber nach der Mehrheit 

Ich müsste den Termin dann noch mit den Sandern fix macht, darum bitte ich Euch um ein kurzes Statement. 

Viele Grüße
Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo Holger,

18:30 wäre für mich OK

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Steevens91 (13. Januar 2009)

Hey, 
ich werde auch dabei sein.
Die Zeit ist mir egal, ich richte mich da nach dem Stefan, der hat mein Wahlrecht mit dazu. ;D

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## böser_wolf (13. Januar 2009)

ich bin grad dabei meine räder auseinander zunehmen
aber es stehen ja noch ein paar hier rum
ich denk ich bin dabei

wie wann wo ich kann 1held+rad mitnehmen 



@erwin    ich bekomms net hin bei mir macht er des immer gleich als pdf auf
             nix mit zip

             bin ich zu blöd      denk scho


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo Walter ich schicke es dir per Mail
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute,

für alle Eisbären und Interessierte hier ein kleiner Zeitungsausschnitt
Es heißt doch Eisbär

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (13. Januar 2009)

Mensch Leute,
jetzt ist das mit dem *EISBÄR'n* schon wieder zwei Tage her.

Mir hat es trotz der Schweinekälte riesig Spaß gemacht 

Danke an Erwin für den Link 
Ich habe ein Bild entdeckt wo ich auch drauf bin 

Gibt es denn schon Bilder auf der "Eisbär-Seite"?
Hab heute früh nix entdecken können 


Grüße Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steevens91 (13. Januar 2009)

Hey,

ich hab was göttliches für euch für euch 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=375853&page=2
der lustigste Thread den ich hier je gefunden hab xD

Bilder folgend auf der Eisbären Seite bis Ende der Woche,
siehe http://www.ride-dereisbaer.de/html/eisbar_2009.html unten. 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## The_Ralle (14. Januar 2009)

Moin

Ehy Leutz - an alle Frostbeulen für Donnerstag - tragt euch mal im LastMinuteBiken ein!!   

Mir würde 18.30 Uhr als Startzeit gut taugen. Muss nochma mitm Stefan  reden ob der auch mitgeht!?

Bis morgen dann!!


----------



## zanderschnapper (14. Januar 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Mir würde 18.30 Uhr als Startzeit gut taugen. Muss nochma mitm Stefan  reden ob der auch mitgeht!?
> 
> Bis morgen dann!!




Hi Ralle,

der  geht auch mit 
Hab gestern schon mal mit ihm gesprochen und von der Uhrzeit passt auch um 18.30 Uhr.

Ich mach das dann heute fest 


Und hier noch mal für alle in groß:
*Treffpunkt um 18.30 Uhr in Sand - Finkenweg 5 bei Eberhard*


Sie you läter
Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (14. Januar 2009)

@Krümelmonster
what is los? Bist soweit genesen, dass du morgen auch mit am Start bist, odda gehörst du momentan noch mer der Lauf-Fraktion an?! 

Steil is geil - ?!? - is da jemand bei den Bergziegen Mitglied geworden? Dann kannst ja heuer mit nach Oberammergau **fg**


----------



## GEORGEDD (14. Januar 2009)

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei. Hab mir extra neue Winterhandschuhe gekauft und muss die ausprobieren 

Bis denn


----------



## zanderschnapper (14. Januar 2009)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei. Hab mir extra neue Winterhandschuhe gekauft und muss die ausprobieren
> 
> Bis denn




Hallo Georg,

Kleiner Tipp von mir:
schließ dich doch mal mit Walter kurz, der könnte ein Bike und Fahrer mitnehmen.
Dann müsste nicht jeder selbst fahren 

Und wenn es sicher ist das Du dabei bist - in's LMB eintragen


----------



## böser_wolf (14. Januar 2009)

sorry ich bin raus fühl mich net wirklich fit 
gruß walter


----------



## The_Ralle (14. Januar 2009)

schade walter - aber mach dich erst ma wieder richtig fit 

Frage @ Fachpersonal:
würde mir ein Downhiller mit RH 46 cm (18 Zoll) auch taugen oder wär mir so ein Bock definitiv zu klein?!

HabdawasaufEbayentdecktGruß


----------



## SpeedFox (14. Januar 2009)

Moin leut,

wollt nur sagen

Moin is Speedy in the sand - house 

freu mich scho wie ä SCHNEEKÖNIG auf die morgige Tour mit den Steigerwaltbikern wird bestimmt ne gute sache 

Nur hab ne kleine anfrage, denn IN THE SAND-HOUSE lässt sichs um 18:30uhr nur schlecht ohne LICHT bik´n

@stefan sch.
könntest du mir wieder ne Leihlampe mitbring?? 

und wie machtn ihr des mit euern trinkrucksäckn, des zeug wir doch gleich zu eis bei den Temperaturen oder .... 

Greetz Fränk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (14. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute,

für alle die kein Haßfurter Tagblatt haben, hier mal was neues vom Haßbergritt 2009





>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## GEORGEDD (15. Januar 2009)

Ihr werdet es nicht glauben!

Ich hab mich wirklich im LMB angemeldet!!!

Bis dann


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. Januar 2009)

Super Georg,

dann sind wir ja schon 5 angemeldete + Holger + Stefan 
Das wird wieder ein super Truppe

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (15. Januar 2009)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Ihr werdet es nicht glauben!
> 
> Ich hab mich wirklich im LMB angemeldet!!!
> 
> Bis dann




Ja gibt's denn des ah nu!!!!!


----------



## Steevens91 (15. Januar 2009)

So ich bin auch ma gespannt. 

Hat der Stefan den Akku für die Lampen im Flaschenhalter?
Ich hab vergessen ihn zu Fragen. 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## zanderschnapper (15. Januar 2009)

...im Flaschenhalter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (15. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute,

so wieder zurück vom Eisride mit den Steigerwaldbiker.
Ein großes Lob an Eberhard, Matthias, Thomas und Gerhard war eine schöne Tour. Das schreit auf jeden Fall nach einer Wiederholung.

Insgesamt waren wir 12 Biker, ein echt starke Truppe.

Hier mal die Daten:
Dauer: 2:00 h 
Länge: 20,96 km
HMS: 493hms

und wie immer auch noch der Track


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (16. Januar 2009)

Ich schließe mich der Meinung von Erwin an 

Es war wieder einmal  *richtig schee im Schnee *


Special Thanks to Eberhard and Friends 


Bis demnächt dann 
Gruß Holger


----------



## GEORGEDD (16. Januar 2009)

Ja - war echt ne feine Sache gestern!! 

Im Zeller bereich scheint es aber doch mehr Trails zu geben, oder?

Der Winterpokal ist schon ne lustige Sache!

Mal paar "Impressionen"





gut kommt auch





reine Fahrzeit versteht sich 

Schön ist auch...









das entspricht nen Schnitt von 38,4 km/h bei einer Gesamtdistanz von 534km
Find ich nicht schlecht. Der Typ sollte Tour de France fahren, denn die hätten gegen den null Chance. Die fahren "nur" 40,5er Schnitte bei 1/3 der Distanz! 
Ein Schelm wer böses denkt!

Gruß Georg


----------



## Bike-Oldie (16. Januar 2009)

Hallo Eisbären


Super das es euch so gefallen hat! bei den Steigerwaldbikern in Sand. Holger - Erwin und die andern Biker ihr seit einfach eine Super Truppe. Für die Lichtquellen die Stefan euch Baut, seid ihr zu beneiden: die sind einfach geil. 
Hoffe wir können das ganze irgendwann wiederholen.

Bis zum nächsten Ausritt
gruß Eberhard     

http://www.steigerwaldbiker.de


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. Januar 2009)

Hi Bike-Oldie Eberhard,
schön dass Du Dich hier einmal meldest.  Wir werden das auf jeden Fall wieder machen, denn das so viel Spaß gemacht. Wie wir alle wissen gibt es bei Euch noch sehr viele super Trails zu erfahren. Ich/wir freuen uns schon auf den nächsten Bike-Event mit Euch Steigerwaldbiker 

Wie hat ein guter Bekannter einmal zu mir gesagt, die Steigerwaldbiker sind Genußbiker auf höchstem Niveau und das stimmt, die Trails die Du/ihr pflegt und fahrt sind absolute Spitze.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (17. Januar 2009)

Hallo Eberhard,

Du hast doch ein paar Bilder im Nightride gemacht, kannst Du die hochladen oder mir zukommen lassen.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (17. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

klingt interessant was ihr so schreibt. Evt. bin ich ja auch mal bei einem Ausritt dabei.

Gruß


----------



## The_Ralle (19. Januar 2009)

@all
wie schauts am Donnerstag aus??
Stefan  und ich waren letzten Donnerstag der Meinung, dass wir diese Woche gleich wieder mal ne Schweinfurter Runde starten könnten.
Wie seht ihr das?! 
Lasst mal Vorschläge hören!!

KaffeeGruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (19. Januar 2009)

Ich würde gerne mal wieder ne ausgiebige Runde in der *Wässernach* oder ggf. die *Zeiler Runde *drehen! 

Vorrausetztung für mich:
das ich am Donnertsag im Land bin 
entscheidet sich aber heute im Laufe des Vormittages.


Gruß Holger


----------



## Michi83 (19. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

hab jetzt bis Mittwoch Fortbildung in Marktheidenfeld, aber dann meld ich.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (19. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute,

und wieder gibts was neues bei uns in der Gegend

http://www.funatic-marathon.de/news.php

So langsam werden es immer mehr Veranstaltunge in der näheren Umgebung
Kleinmünster müßte Ende Mai sein und natürlich nicht zu vergessen der Haßbegrritt am 09.05.2009 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (19. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

Habe auch ein paar Rennen zusammen getragen.
Allerdings nur bedingt in der näheren Umgebung!

      09. Mai   Hofheim   
      28. Jun   Frammersbach       
02. Aug   Wombach  "Sehr empfehlenswert"
      13. Sep   Oberammergauer Maxbräu Cup
 8. Aubachtal MTB-Rennen 2009        
SWE   BikeMarathon Erfurt   
www.bikemarathon.net 
www.frankenbikemarathon.de/ 

Ach ja am Do wär ich auch mal wieder am Start vorrausgesetzt das kühle nass von oben hält sich in grenzen! Wo isch mir recht egal;
Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (20. Januar 2009)

Moin Jungs,

watt is denn los hier - will denn keiner am Donnerstag fahren??
Zu nass oder doch schon wieder zu warm??


----------



## böser_wolf (20. Januar 2009)

Pedale frische Pedale  
so ich die am do mitbringen oder biste mal in der stadt??

ähm do ja zeiler runde kenn ich net bin ich aber dabei


----------



## zanderschnapper (20. Januar 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Pedale frische Pedale
> soll ich die am do mitbringen oder biste mal in der stadt??



Hi Walter,

Du sprichst bzw. schreibst in Rätseln 
Ich denke aber derjenige welcher gemeint ist, wird's schon wissen


----------



## The_Ralle (20. Januar 2009)

Der  is gemeint - in Sachen Pedale 

Donnerstag Zeiler Runde: jep bin dabei!

Bist du im Lande Holger?! wir brauchen ja schließlich nen Guide


----------



## zanderschnapper (20. Januar 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Bist du im Lande Holger?! wir brauchen ja schließlich nen Guide



Sers Ralle,

ja, so wie es jetzt im Moment ausschaut bin ich da 


Gruß
Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (20. Januar 2009)

Dann schreib den Jux mal ins LastMinuteBiken rein. Treffpunkt 18.30 Uhr Grundschule Wässernachtal (mein Vorschlag)...


----------



## Gandalf01 (20. Januar 2009)

Hi Ralle

ich nehme an Du meinst die Grundschule Nassachtal  und dann fahren wir ins Wässernachtal oder nach Zeil 

Bin dabei, falls es nicht von oben schüttet.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (20. Januar 2009)

Ja ich mein die Grundschule Nassachtal!!


----------



## Steevens91 (20. Januar 2009)

Hey Jungs,

wenns nicht schüttet und mich jmnd. mitnimmt bin ich am Do auch wieder dabei 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Gandalf01 (20. Januar 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Pedale frische Pedale
> so ich die am do mitbringen oder biste mal in der stadt??
> 
> ähm do ja zeiler runde kenn ich net bin ich aber dabei



Hi Walter, 
und wie sieht es mit frischen Rahmen aus wann sind die im Angebot 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (20. Januar 2009)

Ich hab auch einen Frischen Cube Rahmen und eine Frische Race Gabel;


----------



## Cyclomaster (20. Januar 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Habe auch ein paar Rennen zusammen getragen.
> Allerdings nur bedingt in der näheren Umgebung!
> ...



Frammersbach ist auch super ich war da vor ein paar jahren zur EM 
Super Organisation super Strecke!
Viele Zuschauer


----------



## Cyclomaster (20. Januar 2009)

Ach ja Schlaflos im Sattel nicht vergessen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (20. Januar 2009)

Schlaflos im Sattel - bestimmt geil aber des zwickt sich mit Keiler Bike
Sonst noch Vorschläge?


----------



## Cyclomaster (20. Januar 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Schlaflos im Sattel - bestimmt geil aber des zwickt sich mit Keiler Bike
> Sonst noch Vorschläge?



Da gibts genug

Gardasee is aber ein bissl anspruchsvoll
Garmisch

In der Nähe:
Schneckenlohe
Trieb
Fichtelgebirge
OTV Cup (XC)


----------



## Cyclomaster (20. Januar 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Schlaflos im Sattel - bestimmt geil aber des zwickt sich mit Keiler Bike



Da ich beides kenne wäre mein Tipp SiS


----------



## zanderschnapper (21. Januar 2009)

Moin Jungens,

ich wollte mal kurz berichten das es am Abend wieder schön glatt wird/war.
Bin gestern Abend noch mal kurz für ne 1/2 Stunde mit dem Bike drausen gewesen - ich muss sagen das sehr grenzwertig 

Überall wo tagsüber der restliche Schnee schmilzt ist abends totales Glatteis 

Für unsere Donnerstagstous müssen wir daher viel Schotter und nicht so viel Asphaltwege fahren - aber wir kriegen das schon hin 

Der Termin steht jetzt auch im Last Minute Biken.
Also mein Aufruf an alle Teilnehmer - immer schön eintragen, sonst gibts demnächts auf die Ohren 

Treffpunkt ist in Haßfurt, Grundschule im Nassachtal um 18.30 Uhr.


GutenmorgenGruß
Holger


----------



## zanderschnapper (21. Januar 2009)

Ach ja,

noch was in eigener Sache:
Die Anmeldung für *"Schlaflos im Sattel"* läuft bereits.

Das Nachtrennen überschneidet sich aber leider mit dem Keiler Bike-Marathon.

*Meine Frage an Euch:*
Wer hätte devinitiv Lust auf das Nachtrennen?
Es findet am 2./3.August in der Pfalz statt.

Mein Vorschlag wäre als *4er Team *zu starten.

Postet doch mal eure Meinungen hierzu und wer Interesse hätte. 


Ich möchte mir das schon mal reinziehen 


Grüße
Holger


----------



## GEORGEDD (21. Januar 2009)

Ich hätte definitiv Lust mit euch im Viererteam zu starten - aber leider weiß ich nicht ob ich da in Deutschland bin! Daher kann ich nicht zusagen (außer vielleicht für 2010) :-(


----------



## Danyel (21. Januar 2009)

Servus Männer,

ich melde mich nach längerer Abstinenz auch mal wieder zu Wort. Ich bin ab Mitte/Ende Februar endlich wieder in der Heimat!! 

Was Marathons angeht habe ich dieses Jahr auch wieder vorerst die gleichen angepeilt wie letztes Jahr (Erfurt, Wombach) bei denen ich erstmal den Christian (brndch) in die "Marathon-Szene" eingeführt habe!  Dieses Jahr würde mir Frammersbach noch gefallen, was meinst du Christian? 

Desweiteren wollte ich dieses Jahr evtl. ein 24Std. Rennen bestreiten. Aber mit insgesamt mind. 3 Mann. Also wer Interesse hat und fit ist kann sich ja bei mir mal melden. Ich hätte das Münchner 24h Rennen angepeilt (19. - 21. Juni  2009)

Was meine Freeride Leidenschaft betrifft habe ich mir letzte Woche ein Specialized Big Hit III bestellt.  Da der Bikepark in der Rhön am 1.05.2009 nach 3 jähriger Pause wieder eröffnet war jetzt ein Freerider so zu sagen Pflicht  Also wenn einer von euch auch dem Freeride verfallen ist und Bock hat ab Mai ein bisschen den neuen Park unsicher zu machen, einfach mal melden! 

Wünsche euch noch ein paar schöne Ausfahrten und bis bald! 

Gruß und Kette rechts,
Daniel


----------



## zanderschnapper (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

für alle "Neugiernasen" unter uns:

hier ist schon mal das Höhenprofil der Strecke von *"SIS"* - SIS bedeutet "Schlaflos im Sattel" 





Also, wie gesagt - ich möchte da gerne hin 

Die Streckenführung ist dieses Jahr anscheinend etwas anders als im letzten Jahr und auch länger.

Bei Fragen kann uns Thilo bestimmt weiter helfen - der hat letztes Jahr nämlich gewonnen 



P.S. wenn ein 4er Team zusammen kommt, sind das für jeden "nur" 4 Runden.


Gruß
Holger


----------



## skateson (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute


Ja ich lebe noch. Kann diese Woche wieder nicht mit euch Biken, habe Nachtschicht.

Wegen den Rennen, ich werde beim Hassbergritt mitfahren und mehr nicht.

Gruß Sven


----------



## böser_wolf (21. Januar 2009)

ach ja rennen   
ich werd dieses jahr wohl mal wieder 1-2fourcross fahrn
MEGAVALANCHE Alpe d'huez +lenzerheide Bike Attack Freeride Marathon  
wäre auch mal wieder schön 
mein rücktrittrace steht auch noch an 
ansonsten meinen wohnsitz an den feuerberg verlegen


@erwin die rahmen sind auf hoher see

@ALL    Treffpunkt ist in Haßfurt, Grundschule im Nassachtal um 18.30 Uhr. straße????? 
            mein navi kennt die grundschule net und auf den dörfern dahinten kenn ich mich net aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danyel (21. Januar 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ...ansonsten meinen wohnsitz an den feuerberg verlegen



Klasse Idee! Da wäre ich dabei!


----------



## Gandalf01 (21. Januar 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ach ja rennen
> ich werd dieses jahr wohl mal wieder 1-2fourcross fahrn
> MEGAVALANCHE Alpe d'huez +lenzerheide Bike Attack Freeride Marathon
> wäre auch mal wieder schön
> ...


Hi Walter,

du fährst die B26 nach Haßfurt, an er Feuerwehr ist ein Kreisverkehr dort Links Richtung Eishalle/Schwimmbad ca. 150m gerade aus weiter dort ist der Treffpunkt.

Gib an der Ziegelei oder Großer Anger ein.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Cyclomaster (21. Januar 2009)

Ich wäre auch wieder bei SIS dabei!

Allerdings im 2erTeam mit Lauterbach Thomas Ziel 20 Runden

Wenn er keine Zeit hat und sich keiner mehr meldet können wir ja ein 2er Team machen Holger?

Ich fahre auch zum Gardasee Marathon hat jemand Lust mit zu fahren?


----------



## Steevens91 (21. Januar 2009)

Wann is der Gardarsee Marathon?
Gibts da ne Homepage oder sowas?


----------



## GEORGEDD (21. Januar 2009)

Schotterwege hmmm...

ich überleg es mir 

war heut laufen und die meisten glatten Stellen sind weggeschmolzen (zumindest hier)

Gruß Georg


----------



## Gandalf01 (21. Januar 2009)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> ist die Adresse...
> 
> Grundschule Haßfurt
> Dürerweg 22
> ...



Hi Georg,

das ist die falsche Schule, die wäre am Schulzentrum. Die andere ist in der Nähe des Eisstations/Schwimmbades. Ecke Großer Anger / Ziegelei. Dort wohnt auch unser Holger gleich um die Ecke 
Als wer es noch nicht kennt, 
über die B26 nach Haßfurt und am Kreisverkehr bei der Feuerwehr Richtung Schwimmbad/Eishalle abbiegen und dann noch ca. 150 m gerade aus, danach macht die Straße eine 120° Wende, dort an der Schule bzw. direkt an der Straße kann man gut parken.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## GEORGEDD (21. Januar 2009)

gut - Danke

ich sag bescheid ob ich komme!


----------



## zanderschnapper (22. Januar 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch wieder bei SIS dabei!
> 
> Allerdings im 2erTeam mit Lauterbach Thomas Ziel 20 Runden
> 
> Wenn er keine Zeit hat und sich keiner mehr meldet können wir ja ein 2er Team machen *Holger*?



Falls Thomas ja wirklich keine Zeit hat - könnte ich mir das gut vorstellen 

Wobei Du ja die Messlatte mit 20 Runden sehr hoch gelegt hast 
Da müsste ich ja einen *extra Pavillon als Sauerstoffzelt *mitnehmen 


Gruß
Holger


----------



## GEORGEDD (22. Januar 2009)

Wollt nur bescheid sagen das ich heut abend nicht mit komme. Hab mir irgendwie das Knie verhoben  und das zwickt jetzt ein bisschen!

...nächste Woche wieder!

Gruß Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (22. Januar 2009)

bin auch raus heut viel spaß


----------



## Cyclomaster (22. Januar 2009)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> Wann is der Gardarsee Marathon?
> Gibts da ne Homepage oder sowas?



Na Klar

http://www.bike-festival.de/riva/


----------



## Gandalf01 (22. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute,

so wieder zurück.

schöne rutschig Tour. Hier mal die Daten

Dauer: 2:15 h
Länge: 29.6 km
HMS: 517 hms

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin
PS: und wie immer auch noch der Track


----------



## Gandalf01 (23. Januar 2009)

Hi Jungs

für alle die kein HT haben

hier mal was neues von den Steigerwald-Bikern 

Besten Dank an Bike-Oldi Eberhard

Nachtakive Steigerwald-Biker


Und für alle auch noch der gescannte Artikel !!




EDIT:
habe noch einen Artikel gefunden Steigerwald-Biker durch die Winternacht



>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Bike-Oldie (23. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute 

hier noch ein nachschlag an Bildmaterial von vergangen Schnee-Biken.
gruß
Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (23. Januar 2009)

Hi Eberhard,


super Bilder und super Bericht im HT und im FT , da sieht man mal wieder wer Beziehungen hat. 

Auf jeden Fall müssen wir noch einmal eine Tour ausmachen, und eine im Frühjahr um einmal die schönen Steigerwald-Biker Trails abzufahren.

Das Wetter für Sonntag soll ja wieder richtig super werden, ich werde wahrscheinlich am Mittag meine Runde drehen (Wässernachtal und/Schonunger Trail).

Ride on

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi83 (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

wer von euch fährt oder läuft in Marktsteinach mit?
Siehe http://www.churchrunners.de/.

Ist am 07.06.

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (24. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute,

so wieder zurÃ¼ck von meiner Samstags Kurztour. Die Bucher-Trails waren fahrbar, aber die Schotter-Waldwege waren total vereist und mich hat es ein paar mal gelegt.

Und hier noch ein Bericht vom Steigerwald-Biker IceRide

fÃ¼r alle die kein HaÃberg Echo PrÃ¤dikat âempfehlenswertâ bekommen.

So morgen werde ich wohl auch eine kleine Runde drehen; voraussichtlich Richtung Schonungen/Schweinfurt.

>>>Gandalf<<<
GruÃ Erwin


----------



## Bike-Oldie (25. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute

einen kleinen einblick in unsere Sonntagstour


Januar den 25.01.09.


Biketeilnehmer: Gerhard Langer Westheim, Holger Oppermann Haßfurt, Eberhard Mühlfelder Sand.

Tageskilometer: 46,8
Fahrzeit            : 02:31
Standzeit          : 11:24
Durchschnittge.: 18,5
Höhenmeter      : 530
Wetter Sonnig, zwischendurch waren die Temperaturen in Viereth minus 4 grad. Zu  Ende der Tour stieg sie auf 3 grad plus.  

Tourenbeschreibung: Die Heutige Biketour führte uns in die Weinberge zum Steinbruch durch den ersten Trail auf einen Schotterweg über die Autobahnbrücke zum Wald. Auf den ersten Kilometer waren schon einige Streckenabschnitte vereist, so dass man nur mit Spieksreifen den so genannten Grip fand. Kurz um, wir brachen die  geplante Geländetour ab, und machten eine Asphalttour daraus. Gerhard und Holger die nicht mit Spieksreifen bestückt waren, verloren vor der geplante ausfahrt vom Gelände kurz mal die Haltung ( siehe Bild ). Jetzt ab Limbach folgten wir den Radweg nach Eltmann, Dippach, Raßstadt, Trunstadt, bei Viereth bogen wir nach Tütschengereuth ab und machten so die ersten Höhenmeter. Ab hier gings wieder in Richtung Heimat, über Priesendorf, Kirchaich, Tretzendorf, Oberschleichach bis nach Zell. Nun trennten sich unsere Wege und jeder fuhr in seine Richtung.    

gruß
Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. Januar 2009)

Hi Eberhard,

schöne Tour, schöne Bilder . Ich hoffe Holger und Gerhard ist nichts passiert.
Leider schaffe ich es nicht Sonntag Früh bei euch mit zufahren, denn wir essen immer schon um 11:30, das stammt aus meiner Fußballzeit und das geht dann zeitlich gar nicht. Dafür fahre ich dann meist gleich nach dem Mittagessen los (12:00 -12:15) da sind die Pisten noch frei von Wanderen 

Ich war heute mal wieder am Schnonunger Trail, der war super zu fahren, oben flow und trocken und unten dann naß und etwas Eis. Auf dem Rückweg habe ich dann noch ein paar neue Wege bei mir in der Nähe ausprobiert, da ist was für die Frühjahrs Abendrunden dabei.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Steevens91 (25. Januar 2009)

Also der Rennweg is noch relativ gefroren, 
in den Haßbergen schauts sonst ganz gut aus. 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## brndch (25. Januar 2009)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie´s morgen im Steigerwald aussieht!
Ich habe heute auch wieder son ne schöne Eisplatte gefunden!
Schöner _Drift Holger

Gruß
_


----------



## The_Ralle (26. Januar 2009)

Ich war am Samstag nachmittag oben aufm Rennweg - Schwedenschanze unterwegs und oben aufm Kamm noch weng abseits. Strecken sind okay. Auf alle Fälle net so heftige Eisplatten wie am Donnerstag. Weiter unten gings dann über in Schmelzwasser gefüllte Senken mit matschigen Beilagen  
Das End vom Lied: ich stand dann unterhalb vom unteren Schwedenschanzenparkplatz mit nem ziehmlich rumschlakernden Gummi 
Das gab gestern mittag gleich wieder n bisschen Praxis in Sachen Reifen-flicken


----------



## zanderschnapper (26. Januar 2009)

Hallo Eberhard,

ja, gestern war wieder einmal richtig schön.
Vor allem die Eisplatten werde ich nicht so schnell vergessen.
Rechte Hüfte und rechtes Knie lädierdt, links schmerzt der Oberschenkel und der Handballen.

Aber das wird schon wieder 

Ich hoffe sehr das beim nächsten Mal sämtliches Eis verschwunden ist.
Dann kannst Du auch deine Spikes wieder abmontieren 



P.S. hast ja ein paar super Aufnahmen von mir und Gerhard geschossen 


Beste Grüße
Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (26. Januar 2009)

von wegen gestürzt und dann Papparazzi da - gestellte Fotos  
aber ich muss sagen, es sieht echt spitze aus, wie ihr beide auf dem Eis in der Kurve neben halb neben, halb unter eueren Bikes liegt. Aber, dass es euch tatsächlich hingewedelt hab, bezweifel ich ja net 


ImmernochaufderSuchenacheinergünstigenFR/DH-MaschinebinGruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (26. Januar 2009)

Moment,

von wegen gestellte Fotos und so weiter...
Der Eberhard hatte vorne und hinten Spikes drauf und ist uns immer vorne weg geprescht 

Gerhard hatte immerhin noch vorne einen Spikes-Reifen drauf.
Und meinereiner war blitzeblank - sprich NobbyNic und RacingRalf 

Bei dem Foto in der Kurve haben wir uns nur noch etwas "fotogener" hingelegt.
Auf den Sturz in der Kurve hatte der Eberhard wohl schon drauf spekuliert 

Mit Erfolg !!!


Gruß
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (26. Januar 2009)

ImmernochaufderSuchenacheinergünstigenFR/DH-MaschinebinGruß

Schau dir doch mal die hier an http://nicolai.net/products_de/e-bikes.html

Ich find ja den Helius RC SAU GEIL aber der Preis;
Für dir wär ja dann des UFO ST ganz interessant
Gruß

P.S. Und meine Marathon Kiste kompletiert sich immer mehr.


----------



## Danyel (26. Januar 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> ImmernochaufderSuchenacheinergünstigenFR/DH-MaschinebinGruß


 
Hi Ralle,

mein Hobel ist schon da (siehe Bilder). Wahnsinns Teil kann ich bisher nur sagen. 

für dich 2 Stichwörter:

UK + Big Hit


----------



## brndch (26. Januar 2009)

@Ralle hab da noch was günstiges gefunden:

http://www.konaworld.com/09_stinky_de.cfm

Gruß


----------



## böser_wolf (26. Januar 2009)

nicolai und günstig sind 2 wörter die net wirklich in einen satz passen

ich war heut mal schlittschuhlaufen mit dem bike 
alle trails waren vereist 
aber mein spagat wird besser


----------



## The_Ralle (27. Januar 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> nicolai und günstig sind 2 wörter die net wirklich in einen satz passen
> 
> RICHTIG  - aber naja - abwarten und Tee trinken - mal schaun, was mir noch so übern weg läuft.
> 
> p.s.: Kona is raus - verfehlt meinen persönlichen Geschmack um Lichtjahre


----------



## brndch (27. Januar 2009)

@Ralle: Spaß bei seite ich würde mich an deiner stelle nach was gebrauchtem umschauen. Da kommste mit sicherheit mit besserem material weg.

@Walter: du hast wohl meinen Abflug gestern ned gesehen, des wären wiedermal 10 Stylepunkte gewesen!


----------



## The_Ralle (27. Januar 2009)

Abmeldung!!
Ich bin bei der Donnerstags-Runde diese Woche nicht dabei!


GeburtstagsPartyinForchheimGruß


----------



## GEORGEDD (27. Januar 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> RICHTIG  - aber naja - abwarten und Tee trinken - mal schaun, was mir noch so übern weg läuft.
> 
> p.s.: Kona is raus - verfehlt meinen persönlichen Geschmack um Lichtjahre



Ich find das Kona echt genial- Die Farbgebung ist allerdings nicht so stimmig. Ich wollte schon immer mal ein Kona besitzen 

Georg


----------



## brndch (27. Januar 2009)

Servus,

Am Donnerstag bin ich wohl auch nich anwesend da ich 3.schicht habe und mir halb sieben dann zu spät wird.

Was sagt´sn ihr zu folgendem Laufradsatz!?!

Naben: XTR 975 centerlock
Felgen: FRM XMD 333
Speichen: Sapim laser
Nippel: Sapim Polyax Alu

http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157611773594567/

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (27. Januar 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> böser_wolf schrieb:
> 
> 
> > nicolai und günstig sind 2 wörter die net wirklich in einen satz passen
> ...


----------



## Gandalf01 (27. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute, 

@Ralle; warte mal bis Du mein neues siehst dann willst Du vielleicht auch ein SuperShuttle . Ich bin schon richtig gespannt, allerdings dauert es noch ein paar Tage/Wochen bis alles da und zusammen gebaut ist. Ich habe da vollstes Vertrauen zu Walter und Joscha 

@All wie sieht es mit Donnerstag aus? Keiner Lust und Zeit?
Wie siehts in SW oder an der Schwendeschanze aus? Von Eisplatten habe ich allerdings die Nase voll, die Wege im Wässernachtal sind teilweise voller Eisplatten. 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (27. Januar 2009)

Von Eisplatten habe ich allerdings die Nase voll, die Wege im Wässernachtal sind teilweise voller Eisplatten. 

Sieht an den Nordhängen und Schattenseiten im Steigerwald nicht anders aus!!! Liegt sogar teilweise noch Schnee!!!
Gruß


----------



## Cyclomaster (27. Januar 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Am Donnerstag bin ich wohl auch nich anwesend da ich 3.schicht habe und mir halb sieben dann zu spät wird.
> 
> ...



Naben sind Ok

Felgen sollen Ok sein auch wenn ich die No Tubes vorziehen würde.

Speichen sind halt nich ideal lieber die CX Ray!!!!!!!!

Grüße


----------



## brndch (27. Januar 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Speichen sind halt nich ideal lieber die CX Ray!!!!!!!!
> 
> Grüße


Danke
Sollten aber bei meinem Gewicht und guter Einspeichquali kein problem sein
Is halt auch weng ne preisfrage


----------



## böser_wolf (27. Januar 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Von Eisplatten habe ich allerdings die Nase voll, die Wege im Wässernachtal sind teilweise voller Eisplatten.
> 
> Sieht an den Nordhängen und Schattenseiten im Steigerwald nicht anders aus!!! Liegt sogar teilweise noch Schnee!!!
> Gruß



in sw alles was spass macht ist vereist 
die schotterautobahen kannste fahren
aber sobald mer auf nen trail einfährt 
juhe los geht das gerutsche

anyway ich fahr trotzdem 
muß mal nach meinen spikes suchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (27. Januar 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> in sw alles was spass macht ist vereist
> die schotterautobahen kannste fahren
> aber sobald mer auf nen trail einfährt
> juhe los geht das gerutsche
> ...


----------



## Gandalf01 (27. Januar 2009)

Hi
der Schonunger Trail war fahrbar, allerdings habe ich diesesmal die Bachdurchquerung (oder Überquerung) nicht gemacht. Oberhalb von Buch die beiden Trails waren auch fahrbar, allerdings der Weg dorthin war voller Eis!! Zum Fuchsweg runter habe ich mich nicht mehr getraut, da war mir zuviel Eis.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Cyclomaster (27. Januar 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Danke
> Sollten aber bei meinem Gewicht und guter Einspeichquali kein problem sein
> Is halt auch weng ne preisfrage



Stabil sind beide

Bei den CX RAY hast du halt die bessere Kraftübertragung und das schnellere Laufrad.


----------



## GEORGEDD (27. Januar 2009)

Also ich wär bei einer kleinen Schweinfurter Runde dabei. Eis hin oder her - das wird schon. Ein bisschen Balance-Training schadet doch niemand 

Gruß Georg


----------



## zanderschnapper (28. Januar 2009)

Hi Fans,

ich bin für diesen Donnerstag raus.
Bin den ganzen Tag unterwegs und komme erst sehr spät zurück.

Ich wünsche Euch allen trotzdem eine schöne Runde ohne Stürze - mir hat es am Sonntag gereicht 


Gruß
Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (28. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute,

so wie es aussieht kommt diese Woche nichts zusammen. Na dann mach ich mich heute alleine auf den Weg und suche ein paar neue Wege bei mir in der Nähe 

Bis jetzt will nur Georg fahren. Was ist mit der Schwendenschanzenfraktion  ?


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (28. Januar 2009)

Sven muss arbeiten
und ich bin auf Geburtstagsfeierlichkeit 

Grüße von der Schwedenschanzenfraktion


----------



## Gandalf01 (28. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute,

habe gerade mit Stefan gesprochen, wir werden am Donnerstag 18:00 Uhr im Höllental zu einer "kleinen" Schweinfurter Runde starten. Also wer hat noch Zeit und Lust?


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (28. Januar 2009)

bin dabei   
letz rutsch baby


----------



## GEORGEDD (28. Januar 2009)

dann sind wir schon mal 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (28. Januar 2009)

Hm, 
Wenn ihr wirklich um 18 Uhr fahrt und sich die Aktion auf 2h beschränkt würd ich des zeitlich auch auf die reihe bekommen!
Gruß


----------



## GEORGEDD (28. Januar 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> von wegen gestürzt und dann Papparazzi da - gestellte Fotos
> aber ich muss sagen, es sieht echt spitze aus, wie ihr beide auf dem Eis in der Kurve neben halb neben, halb unter eueren Bikes liegt. Aber, dass es euch tatsächlich hingewedelt hab, bezweifel ich ja net
> 
> 
> ImmernochaufderSuchenacheinergünstigenFR/DH-MaschinebinGruß



wie wärs damit?

http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sessionID=Aee06dc38cd638613f9bff71448055cec&method=m_product&nodeID=&pageID=1_m_496e23242b7974.44068511_1_2&productID=ebf1e0903283f790f0dfafec03341715


----------



## brndch (28. Januar 2009)

Also ich bin ja immernoch GEIL auf die Nicolai Rahmen. Die Schweißnähte und deren verarbeitung sind einfach der Hammer.


----------



## Steevens91 (28. Januar 2009)

Hey,

also ich bin morgen auf keinen Fall dabei.
Hab mich ziemlich erkältet.
Viel Spaß

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Gandalf01 (29. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute,
so wieder zuhause und geduscht.
War eine super Tour von Walter und Georg ; insgesamt waren wir heute zu 6 (Walter, Georg, Stefan, Mathias R. von den Steigerwaldbikern, Johannes ein Kumpel von Walter, und  ich).
Anschließend sind wir noch kurz zu Walter ins Geschäft was  und was anschauen 

Hier mal die Daten:
Dauer: ca. 2H
Länge: 17,3
HMS: ca. 500hms
und wie immer der Track


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute, 
mal was anderes nachdem ich/wir in den letzten Wochen mehr gerutscht und gefallen sind als gefahren was haltet ihr von Spikes??

Ich habe gestern gesehen wie Mathias ohne große Probleme über vereiste Stellen sowohl bergauf wie auch bergab gefahren ist. Ich mußte bei einigen Stellen absteigen weil ich keine Traktion/Gripp hatte.

Also was meint Ihr Spikes oder doch keine?

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (30. Januar 2009)

Für den nächsten Winter 2009/2010 könnte man sich das mal überlegen.
Das Eis ist doch jetzt eh bald verschwunden, von daher lege ich mir keine Spikes mehr zu.


----------



## brndch (30. Januar 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Für den nächsten Winter 2009/2010 könnte man sich das mal überlegen.



Oder für den nächsten Winter ne gute Regenausrüstung zulegen. Is mit sicherheit ne Zukunftsorientierte Lösung.


----------



## GEORGEDD (30. Januar 2009)

Die Tour war gestern herrlich - Winterbikewetter vom feinsten!!!! 

Also ich hab Spikereifen bis jetzt immer für sinnfrei gehalten. Die Bedingungen bei denen man wirklich Spikereifen braucht (wie gestern Abend ) sind insgesamt schon selten. Dazu muss es ja richtig Schnee geben und dann im Wechsel tauen-gefrieren-tauen-gefrieren...

Wenn man Wintervielfahrer ist und jeden Tag 20km auf Arbeit fährt, sieht das natürlich anders aus.

Ich werde im Winter sicher noch einige Zeit ohne Spikes fahren.

Gruß Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (30. Januar 2009)

ok spikereifen nein 
gestern war eine gute schule für die bike beherschung
genaue line fahren rechtzeitig die spur erkennen usw 

hehe ich war heut mal ne stunde mit dem zoni am kartoffelbeet


----------



## Michi83 (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

mal eine OFFTOPIC Frage, was haltet ihr von folgendem Bike für mich als Freizeitbiker.

http://www.haibike.de/index.shtml?hai_fidelity_sl

Gruß


----------



## brndch (30. Januar 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal eine OFFTOPIC Frage, was haltet ihr von folgendem Bike fÃ¼r mich als Freizeitbiker.
> 
> ...



Muss es den wirklich ein Carbon Rahmen sein?
Ansonsten ned schlecht mit der ausstattung!
Aber 2900â¬ is schon ein stolzer Preis fÃ¼r ein Haibike.


----------



## Michi83 (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
muss keiner sein, aber irgendwie gefällt mir das teil.
Und nen guten Preis bekomm ich. Allerdings hat das Bike das ich bekommen würde vorn und hinten Fox Dämpfer. Und Carbon Lenker.
Was spricht gegen Carbon?


----------



## brndch (30. Januar 2009)

Xd


----------



## Michi83 (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

werd da sicher noch mal was Probefahren.
Bei dem Carbon gefällt mir die Aufhängung des Hinterrades. Die gibt es bei den Hai Alus nicht, soweit ich weiß.
Und Haibike, weil mein "Händler" die schon Jahrelange verkauft und ich den sehr gut kenne (Nachbar).

Hab hier noch eins gefunden, was ist davon zu halten?
http://www.haibike.de/index.shtml?hai_ride_rc
http://www.haibike.de/index.shtml?hai_q_fs_rx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclomaster (30. Januar 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> werd da sicher noch mal was Probefahren.
> Bei dem Carbon gefällt mir die Aufhängung des Hinterrades. Die gibt es bei den Hai Alus nicht, soweit ich weiß.
> ...



Muss es denn ein Fully sein?

Die beiden sind ja volle Kisten!


Wenn dann das ersten von deinen drei.

Bin halt ein HT fan


----------



## The_Ralle (30. Januar 2009)

Ich schließ mich dieser HAI-Bike-Diskussion auch nochmal kurz an:

Meine Meinung: 
Mit 2900 Euro oder eine paar Hunderter drunter lässt sich meiner Meinung nach weitaus vernünftigeres anstellen, als n Touren-Fully anzuschaffen.
Wenn das deine Wunschvorstellung von einem sogenannten "Zweit-Bike" ist, dann würd ich gerne mal wissen, was du dir mometan als "Erst-Bike" im Stall hältst 
Muss aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Meinereiner hat sich (glaubt er momentan zumindest) auch für ein weiteres Bike im Stall entschieden. Betonung liegt auf WEITERES Bike, weil es für einen ganz ganz anderen Einsatzzweck konzipiert ist, als mein Touren-Fully! 

Ride On!!!  

CubaLibreschlürfGruß


----------



## brndch (31. Januar 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Meine Meinung:
> Mit 2900 Euro oder eine paar Hunderter drunter lässt sich meiner Meinung nach weitaus vernünftigeres anstellen, als n Touren-Fully anzuschaffen.



Ganz deiner meinung Ralf. Des wär schon mal ein Helius Rahmen mit Gabel! 

Hast du jetz scho was in die engere Auswahl genommen?

Gruß

Touren-Fully - was´n des, kann mir des mal einer erklären? Den begriff hat bestimmt die bike Bravo erfunden.


----------



## Cyclomaster (31. Januar 2009)

Hab mich gerade mal ein wenig bei Winora mich umgesehen.

Die haben ja heftige Preise 

Über 6500 für ein Rad mit XTR und standard WCS Teilen


----------



## Cyclomaster (31. Januar 2009)

Rahmen Scott Scale	1600
Laufräder Tune	       1000
XTR Gruppe o Br.	700
Bremsen Avid Ultimat400
Lenker Schmolke	200
Vorbau F99	        100
Sattel AX	                230
Pedale XTR	          80
Reifen	                  60
Notubes	                  40
Gabel WCS	         300
Griffe Kleinkram usw.	 100
Sattelstütze AX	          350
	        Summe      5160


----------



## Michi83 (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

also der Preis wo da steht ist ja UVP.
Ich bekomm einen Preis fÃ¼r das Carbon Bike von 1800 â¬.
Das Bike soll als Hauptbike, neben meinem Rennrad, im Sommer genutzt werden.
Mein jetziges MTB will ich dann im Winter fahren.

GruÃ


----------



## Michi83 (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

mal so eine Beschreibung was das Bike so können soll
- Es muss den Berg hoch und runter kommen 
- Am meisten fahr ich Waldautobahnen, Feldwege, Straße sowie auch ein wenig Querfeldein im Wald.
- Soll für längere Touren taugen, so im Bereich bis 140 km
- Die Querfeldein fahrten möchte ich ein wenig vermehrt fahren
- Möchte mit dem Bike evt. dieses Jahr einen Bayerwald Cross fahren
- Es sollte wenn möglich von Haibike sein, da ich da gute Preise bekomme und wenn was ist meinen Fachmann vorort habe.
- Soll für Veranstaltungen wie den Hassbergeritt, Kuppenritt evt. Ausfahrten mit euch und so taugen
Ansonsten bin ich eigentlich Anspruchslos.
Würde auch mal dieses Bike in die Auswahl nehmen.
http://www.haibike.de/index.shtml?hai_trailstar_sl

Von dem Vollgefederten Bike erhoff ich mir, dass es die Unebenheit besser aufnimmt und so den Rücken mehr schont.


----------



## brndch (31. Januar 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> - Am meisten fahr ich Waldautobahnen, Feldwege, Straße sowie auch ein wenig Querfeldein im Wald.
> - Die Querfeldein fahrten möchte ich ein wenig vermehrt fahren
> - Möchte mit dem Bike evt. dieses Jahr einen Bayerwald Cross fahren
> - Es sollte wenn möglich von Haibike sein, da ich da gute Preise bekomme und wenn was ist meinen Fachmann vorort habe.
> ...



Am meisten fahr ich Waldautobahnen, Feldwege, Straße sowie auch ein wenig Querfeldein im Wald.Am meisten fahr ich Waldautobahnen, Feldwege, Straße sowie auch ein wenig Querfeldein im Wald.


----------



## brndch (31. Januar 2009)

http://www.haibike.de/index.shtml?hai_end_sl

Macht doch auch einen guten eindruck.
mit einem anderen LRS kommste sogar unter 10kg.


----------



## Michi83 (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ist halt ein Hardtail.

Hast dir das mal angeschaut:
http://www.haibike.de/index.shtml?hai_trailstar_sl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (1. Februar 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Ganz deiner meinung Ralf. Des wär schon mal ein Helius Rahmen mit Gabel!



ich glaub ich mach dir mal ein umoralisches für ein nicolai

@michi83
hai bike carbon finger weg da gabs doch letztes jahr etliche brüche
ich trau der kohlefaser nicht über den weg 
kommt allerdings auch darauf an wie schwer du bist

fully ja versteh ich macht 
auf langen strecken sinn und schont das kreuz
so gern ich auch ht fahr 

tja da wir das zeug ja verkaufen und weils gut ist
schmeiss ich das mal in die runde
http://www.bionicon.com/standard.xml?vpID=378&SID=1233484950_bd7900002da22f7fe3ae
http://www.bionicon.com/standard.xml?vpID=554&SID=1233484950_bd7900002da22f7fe3ae


und siehst du auch nicht an jeder straßenecke wie ein haibike
gruß vom wolf

fragen gern per pn


----------



## Michi83 (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

kannst mir mal paar Preise dazu schreiben 

Gruß


----------



## Bike-Oldie (1. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute 

Kleiner Bericht über unsere Sonntagstour

Februar den 01.02.09.


Biketeilnehmer: Klaus Wippich, Peter Strez, Mathias und Thomas Rottmann, Eberhard Mühlfelder.

Tageskilometer: 26.2
Fahrzeit            : 02:45
Höhenmeter      : 667

Wetter Bewölk teilweise Sonnig bei minus 2grad. 

Mountenbiken  beginnt in dieser Jahreszeit dort wo der Kiesweg endet auf regelrechte Eisbahnen. An diesen Sonntag wäre es sogar möglich gewesen Schlittschuhe zulaufen, so waren die Schotterwege vereist. Wer trotzdem bei diesem Wetter das Bike im Keller stehen lässt versäumt die schönste Jahrszeit. Traumhaft ging die Route von der Rennleite in die Kammerstraße über die vereiste Fläche durch den Wald, die Stille wird nur durch das Knirschen der Spikes auf dem Eis unterbrochen.
Hier werden Langweilige Schotterwege zu Singeltrails, mit fahrtechnischen Herausforderungen und vereisten Steilpassagen zu idealem Trainingsgelände für perfekte Bremstechnik und Balance.  
Der Boden war fest gefroren, alle Trails wie E.3 oder Schlangenweg die wir gefahren haben waren gut fahrbar. Dennoch ist meiner Meinung eine angepasste Winterausrüstung mit Spikesreifen und entsprechende Kleidung, die den Körber vor Temperaturen zu schützen vermag unverzichtbar.

http://www.steigerwaldbiker.de/

gruß Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo Eberhard, schöner Bericht von eurem heutigem Ausritt. Es freut mich das Du eure Torurenbeschreibung hier auch veröffentlichst. Ich hoffe das wir demnächst wieder einmal zusammen fahren können.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (2. Februar 2009)

Moin Leutz!
Ich melde uns hiermit für Donnerstag ab! Wir sind beim Skifahren in Warth/Schröcken. Gruß Skateson, SpeedFox, Ralle


----------



## zanderschnapper (2. Februar 2009)

Hi Fans,

wer wäre denn vorraussichtlich am Donnerstag mit am Start?
Ralle, Skateson und Speedy sind schon mal raus, da beim Skifahren.

Allerdings möchte ich nicht unbedingt zum "Eislaufen" - wenn ihr wisst was ich meine 


Montagsgruß aus dem Hessischen Ausland
Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich bin dabei, bin zwar Nachmittags noch in Mittelfranken, aber es sollte gehen.

Da die Schwendenschanzenfraktion ausfällt, wäre ich für eine Wiederholung der Schweinfurter Runde, die war letzten Donnerstag Top

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (2. Februar 2009)

Hi Erwin,

hier noch einmal meine allerherzlichsten Glückwünsche zu deinem Geburtstag 

Ich hoffe Du wurdest gestern reichlich mit  eingedeckt 

Ich freue mich auf noch recht viele gemeinsame Biketouren mit dir - alte Spassbremse 

Bis demnächst dann auf ein- oder zwei 



Gruß
Holger


----------



## böser_wolf (2. Februar 2009)

wie gestern schon 60 geworden der erwin
alles gute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

do  bin dabei  denk ich 

hey und etwas eis is doch recht lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (2. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute
Besten Dank für die Glückwünsche. Bin zwar noch nicht 60 aber 1960 geboren 

Also wie siehts aus mit SW-Runde am Donnerstag
Bin gerade von meiner neue OC-Heimrunde nach Hause gekommen, war schon trocken mit etwas Eis.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Steevens91 (2. Februar 2009)

Also erstma alles Gute Erwin! 

Je nachdem wie gesund ich bin bin ich am Donnertag auch wieder dabei.
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## böser_wolf (2. Februar 2009)

komm grad aus dem schweinfurter wald geht 
geht gut etwas weniger eis als do abend

schöne sache


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. Februar 2009)

Hi Walter,
ich bin am Samstag auch noch einmal die Tour vom Donnerstag abgefahren. Der Werg rauf zum Trail Richtung Kaltenhof war noch schön eisig, aber der Rest war super. Kartoffelbeet war unter etwas leicht rutschig (naß), aber schön zufahren. 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## slowup-fastdown (3. Februar 2009)

Erwin, hallo Biker,

auch von mir die besten Wünsche zu deinem Geburtstag
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Waren vielleicht ein paar Spikes unter den Geschenken?

Sie waren mir am Donnerstag und auch am Sonntag eine Hilfe.

Nein, naja Weihnachten  ist ja in elf Monaten auch schon wieder vorbei, 
vielleicht klappts ja da.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alles Gute






Mathias

PS Hab mich jetzt mal angemeldet, nachdem ich die ganze Zeit "schwarz" gelesen habe.

PS PS Donnerstag klappts nicht, war letzte Woche aber ne echt klasse Tour!


----------



## GEORGEDD (3. Februar 2009)

Alles Gute Erwin!!!

für ne Schweinfurter Runde bin ich Donnerstags immer zu haben! Wetteronline verspricht aber nichts gutes!

Gruß Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (4. Februar 2009)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Alles Gute Erwin!!!
> 
> für ne Schweinfurter Runde bin ich Donnerstags immer zu haben! Wetteronline verspricht aber nichts gutes!
> 
> Gruß Georg


echt cool 
ich hab hier nen neuen singlespeeder mit 1.95 matschreifen stehn
ideal für ne test fahrt


----------



## zanderschnapper (4. Februar 2009)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> PS Hab mich jetzt mal angemeldet, nachdem ich die ganze Zeit "schwarz" gelesen habe.




Hallo Mathias,

willkommen im "Haßberg"-Club 
Wieder einer mehr - so langsam wird es ja das sich die "Schwarzleser" und "Anonymen" aus der Reserve trauen 


Beste Grüße
Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

noch einmal Besten Dank für die Glückwünsche.

@slowup-fastdown
Herzlich Willkommen Mathias, schön dass Du Dich entschlossen hast jetzt auch hier zu schreiben. Ich hoffe wir fahren demnächst wieder einmal gemeinsam etweder mit den Steigerwald-Bikern oder mit unserer Gruppe.

Ja immer mehr "Schwarzleser" und "Anonyme" outen sich

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (5. Februar 2009)

guten morgen die damen 

heut 17.30 oder 18uhr an der hölle

oder bin ich doch alleine??


----------



## zanderschnapper (5. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen der Herr,

ich bin zu 99,9 % heute Abend nicht dabei 
Falls es doch noch klappen sollte melde ich mich rechtzeitig.
Ansonsten viel Spaß heute Abend 


Gruß
Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,
bei mir sieht's leider auch schlecht aus, bin in Mittelfranken und habe eine Menge Termine.

@edit:
bei mir wird es definitiv nicht, jetzt kommt auch noch eine "kleine" Erkältung dazu.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## GEORGEDD (5. Februar 2009)

Jungs mir gehts nicht so dolle! Ich bin heut abend auch raus!

Gruß Georg


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen Leute,

und war gestern einer beim Biken? Bin leider erst um 19:00 aus MIttelfranken zurück gekommen, da hatte ich keine Lust mehr. Mal schauen was so am Wochenende geht, laut Wetterbericht soll es wieder schlechter werden.

Nächste Woche müssen wir aber auf jeden Fall wieder was unternehmen

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (6. Februar 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> und war gestern einer beim Biken?



Hi Erwin,


ich denke wohl nicht.
Ich hatte noch ein paar Mal mit  telefoniert - aber dann schlussendlich auch abgesagt.


Mal sehen was das Wochenende (ausser schlechteres Wetter) so bringt 



Gruß
Holger


----------



## bikepoli (6. Februar 2009)

Hi Mathias 

wie ich sehe - hast dich auch angemeldet!
 da kann man weiter gucken - also mehr Bilder sehen!

Man hört u. liest sich sich

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepoli (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo ihr da draußen!

Holger, Erwin, Georg, Ralle und der Rest der Truppe 

auch ich hab mich schon vor ein paar Tagen angemeldet - muss man ja zum gucken.

Aber nun bin auch auchadabei und werde der Reihe nach auch immer wieder mal mitschreiben.

Bis denn Grüße 
 Thomas (steigerwaldbiker)


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo bikepoli (Thomas)

Herzlich Willkommen in unserer Runde. Wir freuen uns immer wenn ein neuer sich "outed"  und dann hier mit schreibt.

Wie Du sicher schon gelesen hast sind wir hier eine lockere Truppe, denen es Spaß macht immer mal wieder ein neues Bikegebiet in "unserer" Heimat (Steigerwald, Haßberge, Schweinfurt oder auch Schwanberg) zu erfahren. 
Ein paar von dieser Runde sind auch schon mit den Steigerwald-Biker gefahren und haben neue Trails (E1-E3, ...) entdeckt, auch umgekehrt war dies schon mehrfach der Fall, denn Gerhard L. fährt öfters mit oder wie vorletzten Donnerstag Mathias R.. 

Bis demnächst bei einer gemeinsamen Tour

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## bikepoli (6. Februar 2009)

hallo Erwin

ich war ja auch dabei - bei der Eistour in Sand - bin vielleicht nicht aufgefallen.

Werde sicherlich auch bei euch mal mit radeln - aber die liebe Zeit - nein quatsch - wir haben zwar momentan die besseren Reifen aber ihr einfach das beste Licht.


----------



## zanderschnapper (6. Februar 2009)

bikepoli schrieb:


> ich war ja auch dabei - bei der Eistour in Sand - bin vielleicht nicht aufgefallen




Servus Thomas,

erstmal willkommen im Club 


Hättest vielleicht bei der Eistour dein Blaulicht auf dem Helm montieren sollen 
Dann wärst Du mit Sicherheit jedem aufgefallen - und vergessen hätte dich auch keiner mehr.

Geht am Sonntag früh was in Sand??



Beste Grüße
Holger


----------



## bikepoli (6. Februar 2009)

grundsätzlich schon - ich denke der ein oder andere wird schon auftauchen! wie immer halt!

ich für mich muss leider zum Dienst - zumindest bis MIttag

werde dann für mich eine kleine (einsame) Runde drehen


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. Februar 2009)

bikepoli schrieb:


> hallo Erwin
> 
> ich war ja auch dabei - bei der Eistour in Sand - bin vielleicht nicht aufgefallen.
> 
> Werde sicherlich auch bei euch mal mit radeln - aber die liebe Zeit - nein quatsch - wir haben zwar momentan die besseren Reifen aber ihr einfach das beste Licht.



Hi Thomas,

hab Dich schon erkannt bzw. konnte mich trotz meines hohen Alters  noch an Dich erinnern.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (6. Februar 2009)

Halloooooooooooooooooooooooooooo,

falls morgen jemand langeweile haben sollte, ich möchte so gegen 13 Uhr richtung Steigerwald radln.
Jaja ich weiß des Wetter.

Gruß


----------



## brndch (7. Februar 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich glaub ich mach dir mal ein umoralisches für ein nicolai



Darüber reden wir dann im Herbst noch mal,  schau mer mal in welche Richtung s mich in der Saison 2009 noch so reißt!

Gruß


----------



## Michi83 (7. Februar 2009)

guten morgen,

wetter sieht bis heut abend ganz gut aus.
also 13 uhr.

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowup-fastdown (7. Februar 2009)

LOGO,

Sonntags 9:00 Uhr bei den Steigerwaldbikern, geht immer was.

Manchmal auch für einen einzelnen!

So nun ins Bett damit wir morgen ausgeschlafen haben.

M.


----------



## böser_wolf (8. Februar 2009)

ähm so. morgen 9uhr in worten NEUN UHR   biken 
jungs das spricht bände über euer nachtleben 

aber ich muss jetzt aufpassen was ich sag 
hab gestern beim testride mit dem ralle  schon eine von einem bösem baum aufs maul bekommen
war wohl die rache der natur nachdem ich so nen kleinen baum umgefahren hab
ich geh heut mal fahrn und werd mal einen baum umarmen
love peace 
ps:
das schnaps trinken gestern war auch etwas schmerzhaft an der lippe


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen,

na wie ich sehe sind ja schon einige aktiv, eigentlich wollte ich gestern auch noch etwas fahren aber da mein Sohn nÃ¤chste Woche eine Matheschulaufgabe schreib muÃ ich mit ihm etwas Ã¼ben, hier mal ein paar Kleinigkeiten:

Gegeben sei die vom reellen Parameter c â¥ 0 abhÃ¤ngige Funktion f(c, x) := sin(2x) â c â sin(x).
Bestimme Definitionsmenge, Nullstellen, Symmetrie, Grenzverhalten
Setze nun c := 1
Bestimme Extrempunkte, Wendepunkte, Graph
Der Graph von f(1,x) umschlieÃt mit der Abszisse groÃe und kleine FlÃ¤chenstÃ¼cke. Berechnen Sie den Inhalt eines groÃen StÃ¼ckes.

Gegeben ist die Funktionenschar f: x--> (x â 2)*(x â 6a)/ (2 *(x â 3a)^ 2) 
...

Da wir man wieder richtig jung bzw. alt 

Werde voraussichtlich heute Nachmittag ein kleine Runde drehen, mal schauen was geht.

>>>Gandalf<<<
GruÃ Erwin


----------



## Bike-Oldie (8. Februar 2009)

Hi Erwin 

nimm es einwenig locker, hier die kleine Entstehungsgeschichte Geschichte von Franken.

Franken
Der liebe Gott ist seit 6 Tagen nicht mehr gesehen worden. Am 7. Tag findet der heilige
Petrus Gott und fragt "wo warst du denn in der letzten Woche?"
Gott zeigt nach unten durch die Wolken und sagte stolz "Schau mal was ich gemacht
habe!"
Petrus guckt und fragt "Was ist das?"
Gott antwortet: "Es ist ein Planet und ich habe Leben darauf gesetzt. Ich werde es Erde
nennen und es wird eine Stelle unheimlichen Gleichgewichts sein.":
"Gleichgewicht ?" fragt Petrus.
Gott erklärt, während er auf unterschiedliche Stellen der Erde zeigte, "zum Beispiel,
Nordamerika wird sehr wohlhabend aber Südamerika sehr arm sein. Dort habe ich einen
Kontinent mit weißen Leuten, hier mit Schwarzen. Manche Länder werden sehr warm
und trocken sein, andere werden mit Dickem Eis bedeckt sein."
Petrus ist von Gottes Arbeit sehr beeindruckt. Er guckt sich die Erde genauer an und
fragt "Und was ist das hier?"
"Das", sagt Gott, "ist Franken! Die schönste und beste Stelle auf der ganzen Erde. Da
sind lauter nette Leute, traumhafte Seen und Wälder, idyllische Berglandschaften Ideal zum Biken,
gemütliche Biergärten sein und es wird ein Zentrum für Kultur und Geselligkeit werden.
Die Leute aus Franken werden nicht nur schöner, sie werden intelligenter, humorvoller
und geschickter sein. Sie werden sehr gesellig, fleißig und leistungsfähig sein."
Petrus ist zutiefst beeindruckt, fragt Gott jedoch "Aber mein Herr was ist mit dem
Gleichgewicht? Du hast doch gesagt, überall wird Gleichgewicht sein !
"Mach dir mal keine Sorgen" sagte Gott, " ..... nebenan ist Sachsen"


----------



## GEORGEDD (8. Februar 2009)

Naja, ob die Geschichte richtig überliefert ist???


----------



## Cyclomaster (8. Februar 2009)

Zander bist du gut Heim gekommen?
Wie gehts dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (9. Februar 2009)

Ja,

der Zander ist gut heimgekommen - hatte aber tierische Schmerzen in den Flossen ähm Beinen.

Der Gegenwind war schon ziemlich brutal  vor allem wenn man dann noch alleine weiter fährt.
Ankunft in HAS war 15.45 Uhr.

Habe mich halt durchgebissen.
War eine schöne Tour gestern, hat mir sehr gut gefallen 

Bis zum nächsten mal 


Gruß
Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (9. Februar 2009)

Morgen Leute! Schönen Gruß an alle!!

Wieder heil vom Skifahren angekommen und Test-Ride am Sa. auch gut überstanden 

Ich muss mich allerdings für kommenden Donnerstag schon wieder abmelden - bin auf Geburtstagsaktivität geladen - sieht momentan ehh recht eng aus bis Ende KW 8 weil Faschingsproben usw...

Schau mer mal - sobald ich wieder dabei bin oder was Neues weiß meld ich mich!!

KaffeeGruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,
so das Wochenende ist wieder rum, ein bischen Biken im Dreck und Matsch (Schweinfurt/Schonungen/OC/ Wässernachtal)  
Nur mit meiner Schaltung scheint jetzt was nicht zu stimmen, muß vor Donnerstag unbedingt zu Walter sonst geht diese Woche wieder nichts zusammen.

@Bike-Oldie die Geschichte kannte ich noch gar nicht 

@Holger und Thilo
Schöne Tour gehabt, also RR ist nicht für mich ich fahre lieber im Dreck und Matsch, auch wenns nicht so schnell geht und meine Frau nicht gerade begeistert ist wenn sie die Klamoten immer waschen darf

@Ralle
Schon wieder abgesagt, na was ist denn das, keine Zeit mehr zum Biken 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (9. Februar 2009)

@weißer Reiter 
ich hab schon noch Zeit, das Bike zu bewegen, bloss die nächsten zwei Wochen isses terminlich gesehen - superbesch...en bei mir weil ich vollgestopft bin ohne Ende - aber das wird sich auch wieder bessern!


----------



## zanderschnapper (9. Februar 2009)

Erst mal an alle einen guten Start in die neue Woche!


Macht doch mal für den Donnerstag ein paar Vorschläge wo wir diesmal fahren wollen.
Letzte Woche ist ja leider nix zusammen gekommen. 
Eis und Schnee dürften ja nun endlich komplett verschwunden sein, dafür wird es halt wieder etwas "schlammiger" 

Also, lasst mal was hören 


Gruß
Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. Februar 2009)

Hi Holger,

falls meine Schaltung nicht zu stark beschädigt ist wäre ich für

Schwendenschanze
Sand
Schweinfurt

Na wie Du siehst bin ich für alles offen und kann mich nicht entscheiden.  

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (9. Februar 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Schwendenschanze
> Sand
> Schweinfurt



....klingt ja schon mal vielversprechend


----------



## böser_wolf (9. Februar 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Schwendenschanze
> Sand
> Schweinfurt
> 
> ...




alles zusammen  monstertour


schlamm  ohja  war gestern unterwegs 
schlamm wasser eis lustig lustig


----------



## zanderschnapper (9. Februar 2009)

Und....da könnten wir den gesamten Haßberg-Schweinfurt-Steigerwald-Kreis abdecken 

Nur mit der Beleuchtung wird's dann etwas eng.


----------



## skateson (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute


Bin auch wiedermal hier.

Werde am Do auch nicht mit fahren können.

Mal schauen,dafür werde ich morgen mal den Wald unsicher machen.


Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (9. Februar 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Und....da könnten wir den gesamten Haßberg-Schweinfurt-Steigerwald-Kreis abdecken
> 
> Nur mit der Beleuchtung wird's dann etwas eng.



die beleuchtung wär da mein geringstes problem
ich setzt mich ja net in strumpfhosen auf ein rr um 
mir leistungsvorteile zu verschaffen


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. Februar 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> die beleuchtung wär da mein geringstes problem
> ich setzt mich ja net in strumpfhosen auf ein rr um
> mir leistungsvorteile zu verschaffen



 Typisch Walter 

ich habe auch keine "Strumpfhose"  sondern nur Freeridehosen  


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (9. Februar 2009)

Na ja, 
ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, das ich schon ein paar enge "Schlüpfer" hab....


----------



## böser_wolf (9. Februar 2009)

du fährst auch kein rr erwin
der zander bekommt das nächste mal beim fahrn 
5kilo blei ans rad damit das heimliche Training
ausgelichen wird


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. Februar 2009)

Ich hab noch so ein altes RR an der Wand hängen, das Teil muß jetzt schon ca. 20-25 Jahre alt sein; an der selben Wand hängt auch noch das Klapprad von meiner Schwiegermutter (mit Rücktritt) 

Das mit dem Blei ist gut, dann ist der nicht immer so schnell den Berg oben 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (9. Februar 2009)

Ich hab doch sowieso immer mehr als 2kg Extragewicht im Rucksack.
Aber keine Müsli- oder Energieriegel sondern Akkus für meine Lämpchen.

Von daher ist es gewichtsmäßig schon fast ausgeglichen


----------



## zanderschnapper (9. Februar 2009)

...und jetzt jammert hier nich so rum ihr alten Säcke


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. Februar 2009)

hier wird nix gejammert, hier wird nur diskutiert 

und außerdem habe ich auch ein 2-3KG Accu am Rad und dann noch für ein paar hungrige Mitfahrer ein bis zwei Müsli-Riegel mit Erdnüssen dabei , jetzt weiß ich auch warum ich immer so lange brauche, ich sollte vor jedem Anstieg meine Riegel aufessen

So und jetzt wieder zurück zum Thema, wo fahren wir am Donnerstag.


>>>Gandalf<<<


----------



## böser_wolf (9. Februar 2009)

ach gehts hier ums fahrn


ich wär mal für sand oder schwedenschanze da war ich noch net fahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (9. Februar 2009)

Ja Sand und Umgebung wäre schön, aber hierzu muß sich die Sanderfraktion (Bike-Oldie, slowup-fastdown, Bikepoli, und die heimlichen Mitleser Gerhard L. ...) melden, was bein diesem Wetter überhaupt fahrbar ist.
Von der Schwendenschanzefraktion fallen ja  Ralle und skateson aus, da bleibt noch la-le-lu (Stefan) oder SpeedFox.

Ich bin für alles offen, falls mein Bike fahrbar ist und das Wetter einigermaßen paßt.
So ich fahr jetzt mal zum Walter, bis später dann 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (9. Februar 2009)

wie wärs so mit zabelstein?????


----------



## Michi83 (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

Zabelstein geht soweit ganz gut.
Paar Eisige Stellen und Schnee gibts und Teils relativ matschig.
Achja, teils liegen weng Baumstämme im Weg.

War aber relativ Lustig. Oder brndch?


----------



## Bike-Oldie (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo Erwin 

Wir von unsern Verein haben Heute Abend Ausschuss â Sitzung, wÃ¼rde daher mal das Thema ansprechen 
Das Fahren bei uns wÃ¤re von meiner Seide okay, es sind noch viele Schotterwege vereist (Spikes und so) mÃ¼sste daher erstmals eine Strecke abfahren. Gebe euch die nÃ¤chsten Tage bescheid.

GruÃ Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo Eberhard,

Besten Dank, 
falls was geht lassen wir uns gerne überraschen was ihr wieder zu bieten habt. Die schönen Trails müssen wir sowieso im Frühjahr/Sommer mit euch abfahren.

Mein Bike ist auch wieder OK, Walter der "Bikeflüsterer" hat alles wieder gerichtet 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (9. Februar 2009)

Abend die Damen,

Ich bin am Do auch mal wieder am Start!
Gruß

Wo wir fahren is mir eigendlich egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skateson (10. Februar 2009)

So ein Sche** Wetter. Und ich wollte heute Biken gehen


----------



## zanderschnapper (10. Februar 2009)

Also Jungens,


so langsam sollten wir uns entscheiden wo am Donnerstag gefahren wird.

Ich möchte, sobald feststeht wo, den Termin auch wieder ins *Last Minute Biking *eintragen.



Ich wäre mal wieder für die *Schwedenschanze*



*Sven*, könntest Du nicht mal abchecken ob noch viele Wege vereist sind 
Scheiß auf's Wetter und raus in den Wald !!


Sagt halt noch mal kurz Bescheid.



Viele Grüße aus dem Ausland
Holger


----------



## Michi83 (10. Februar 2009)

wie lang sind eure touren denn am donnerstag eigentlich so?
Wie hoch das Tempo?
Und reicht eine normale Beleuchtung (Ixon von B&M) aus?

Bin technisch und bergauf noch nicht so richtig fit. 

Gruß


----------



## böser_wolf (10. Februar 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> wie lang sind eure touren denn am donnerstag eigentlich so?
> Wie hoch das Tempo?
> Und reicht eine normale Beleuchtung (Ixon von B&M) aus?
> Gruß



frag net nach der länge 
frag net nach dem tempo
frag lieber nach dem spass :


du kannst auch ohne lampe fahrn die jungs
haben lampen das du meinst es is tag


----------



## Michi83 (10. Februar 2009)

hallo,

sehe grad es gibt ein Problem. Hab am Donnerstag um 18 Uhr einen Termin beim Physiotherapeuten. Nächste Woche bin ich im Urlaub. Aber KW9 könnte klappen.

Gruß


----------



## Bike-Oldie (10. Februar 2009)

Hi Holger wo Brents


Von unserer Seite können wir am Donnerstag bei uns im Steigewald Touren. Fahre Morgen eine gebrauchsfähige Strecke, möglich ohne Eis ab.  

Warte jetzt nur noch auf eure zusage. Das Anschließente Bier  habe ich schon mal Kalt gestellt. 

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. Februar 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hi Holger wo Brents
> 
> 
> Von unserer Seite können wir am Donnerstag bei uns im Steigewald Touren. Fahre Morgen eine gebrauchsfähige Strecke, möglich ohne Eis ab.
> ...



Hi Eberhard, 
ich bin am Donnerstag dabei egal wo wir fahren nur es sollte nicht aus Eimer schüttet.

Beim  bin ich auch dabei 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (10. Februar 2009)

Hi Eberhard,

brennen tut's nirgends  ausser am Donnerstag wenn wir die Lampen anschmeissen 
Wegen der Tour am Donnerstag - von meiner Seite keine Einwände.

Bin gerade noch in Marburg, hier schneits wie verrückt.
Wie ist das Wetter zu Hause??
Und vor allem - wie schätzt Du die Wege bis zum Donnerstag ein?

Ich schließe mich wegen der Tour aber der Allgemeinheit an, also entweder bei Euch in Sand oder an der Schwedenschanze.


Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. Februar 2009)

Hi Holger, bei uns Regen und etwas kaelter. Wuerde sagen Waldtrails schoen matschig .
Gruss Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (10. Februar 2009)

Na prima,
das ist genau mein Ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skateson (10. Februar 2009)

Wetterbericht:

Schwedenschanze Neuschnee jetzt so 3cm!!!!!!

Wege werden meiner Einschätzung nach noch teilweise vereist sein.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Steevens91 (11. Februar 2009)

Heute Nacht hats hier in Stadtlauringen, also nicht allzuweit von den Haßbergen auch wieder ca 2-3 cm geschneit. 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## skateson (11. Februar 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> *Sven*, könntest Du nicht mal abchecken ob noch viele Wege vereist sind
> Scheiß auf's Wetter und raus in den Wald !!




Hallo Leute 

War heute unterwegs,zwar nicht an der Schanze.

Aber ich sage nur viel Schnee im Wald,da sieht man keine eisigen Stellen.






Gruß Sven


Hier noch der Track vom neuen Trail.


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. Februar 2009)

Moin Mädels,

ich habe gerade zusammen mit Erwin beschlossen das wir das Angebot von Eberhard wahrnehmen und am Donnerstag in Sand fahren.

Treffpunkt: 18.30 Uhr in Sand, Finkenweg 5

Den Termin trage ich jetzt gleich noch ins LMB ein.


Grüße
Holger


----------



## Bike-Oldie (11. Februar 2009)

Servus Holger und Erwin

Habe heute am Nachmittag meine versprochene Runde getret, es war Wunderschönes Wetter die Sonne schien, das Eis war weg. Aber jetzt kommts dicke das Eis ist unter eine hohen Schneedecke von 5-8cm je nach Höhenlage verschwunden. Das eine gute der Grip war Super, das zweite war ein schweres vorkommen, das dritte das Ergebnis von 25 km und 666 hm  in einer Zeit von 2:15 die ich gefahren habe. War; platt wie eine Flunder. Bin daher beim Überlegen ob ich da mal nicht einige Kilometer streiche. Man braucht bei der Schneedecke wie beim Ski fahren einfach eine Läupe um leichter nach vorne zu kommen. 

Wie Denkt ihr darüber.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## bikepoli (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute

Habe gerade gelesen, das Morgen ein Heimspiel ist - also ich meine In Sand

Werde mich bemühen pünktlich am Treff zu sein - ich habe bike-mäßig alles vorbereitet da ich morgen bis 18:00 Uhr dienst schiebe und dann noch von BA heim fahren muss.

Aber wie ich uns Sander kenne geht es nicht so 100% pünktlich los.

Als bis denn und schön Nägel in die Reifen!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. Februar 2009)

Hi Eberhard,
lieber etwas weniger kms und hms und dafür mehr Sicherheit und Spaß. Ich persönlich verlasse mich da ganz auf Deine Erfahrung was machbar ist. 

@Thomas,
ist doch wie bei uns auch, meist kommt ja der Ralle etwas zuspät, aber der ist ja vor lauter feier und skifahren kaum noch beim biken 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin
PS: der Holger kann frühesten morgen früh antworten, der hat zur Zeit kein INet zuhause.


----------



## The_Ralle (12. Februar 2009)

ja ja ich weiß - aber ich bin halt die nächsten zwei Wochen terminlich ausgelastet  kann ich auch nix für  nächsten Donnerstag ist nämlich Generalprobe in Sachen Fasching...aber danach wirds wieder besser


----------



## zanderschnapper (12. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen die Herren,

wegen heute Abend - hier bei uns ist ebenfalls alles schneebedeckt.
Wollen wir fahren oder es lieber sein lassen?


Bisher hat sich auch nur Erwin eingetragen 

Also, wie schauts denn bei dem Rest der Truppe aus?



Gruß 
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (12. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,
was ist denn los hat keiner Lust.
Schönes Wetter, Schnee und anschließend  dan muß doch was gehen 


@Holger
zumindest sind wir 4 (Eberhard, Thomas, Du und Ich) 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (12. Februar 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> zumindest sind wir 4 (Eberhard, Thomas, Du und Ich)




....ist aber trotzdem seeeeehr enttäuschend


----------



## GEORGEDD (12. Februar 2009)

Bei mir siehts schlecht aus. Hab schon die ganze Woche nen Kratzen im Hals und will mein Glück nicht herausfordern.

Wünsche euch viel Spaß!


----------



## zanderschnapper (12. Februar 2009)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> hab schon die ganze Woche nen Kratzen im Hals ........




....bei mir ist's eher ein Kribbeln in den Zehen 
....ich scharre nämlich schon mit den "Hufen".....


Gruß
Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. Februar 2009)

Hi Holger,

Stefan S. kommt auf jeden Fall, habe gerade mit ihm telefoniert, er fragt auch noch den anderen Stefan.

Christian wollte ja auch mit !

Die SWE-Fraktion schwächelt etwas (Georg leicht erkältet, Walter weiß es noch nicht)

Also bis jetzt:
Eberhard, Thomas,
Holger, Stefan, Christian, Erwin


>>>Gandalf<<<
Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (12. Februar 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Stefan S. kommt auf jeden Fall, habe gerade mit ihm telefoniert



....ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepoli (12. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen!

Holger sollte das nicht lauten ..... ich spüre schon das kribbeln im schnee!!!!!!!


Also bis heute abend!

Gruß Thoms


----------



## Bike-Oldie (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo Jungs oder muß ich da sagen Mädchen, manchmal haben die Mädels mehr Pis.

Stelle ich da fest, das die paar cm Schnee euer Oberschenkel lähmen. Würde mal Sagen das es Kopfsache ist. Hallo Erwin? Von uns alte Hasen können die Jungs da noch was Lernen.
Habe die Strecke um 10 km verkürzt, es werden Heute Abend ca. 16 km und etwa 400 hm werden.
Wenn es meine Zeit erlaubt werde ich vielleicht noch eine Läupe ziehen, wegen den vor trieb und so. 

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## zanderschnapper (12. Februar 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> manchmal haben die Mädels mehr Pis




der Spruch is einfach nur geeeeiiiillll 



Hi Eberhard,

sag bloß Du bist heute nicht auf der Arbeit??



Gruß
Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. Februar 2009)

Hi Eberhard,

super Vorarbeit 

Ja Ja die Jugend von heute, die sind zwar alle schneller den Berg oben aber ... 

Ich bin eigentlich immer für eine Runde im Schnee/Regen oder bei Sonne zuhaben, wenn es meine Zeit erlaubt. 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## slowup-fastdown (12. Februar 2009)

hallo,

hab mich gerade angemeldet!

ladet eure flutlichter, weil ich ja nur ne funzel habe.

 mathias


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo Matthias,

die sind schon geladen, die warten darauf, dass es diese Woche wieder in die Dunkelheit geht.

Jetzt werden es doch immer mehr. 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (12. Februar 2009)

Ich bin die ganze Zeit am überlegen ob ich nicht zwei Lampen montiere.
Eine zum "Schnee schmelzen" und eine zum Leuchten 


Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Bike-Oldie (12. Februar 2009)

Hi Jungs 

Bin gerade mit meinen Unimog von Ausflug im Wald zurückgekommen, 80% der Strecke sind  geläubt. Das Wetter, vielmehr die Sonne und der Schnee warn  einfach geil. Habe Helmut Schneiderbanger aus Knetzgau getroffen der mit seinen Bike unterwegs war, er hat bereits die Spur befahren. Seine Worte ohne Spur ist es doppelte Arbeit.

Also bis Heut Abend

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. Februar 2009)

Hi Eberhard,

Du bist der Beste, das wird sicher ein super Bikeausflug heute Abend 

Bis später 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (12. Februar 2009)

...hört sich ja supergut an - ein Lob auf dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (12. Februar 2009)

Ja Hallo,

heut is ja bestes Skiwetter! Und ich sitz hier in franken fest!

Wie von Erwin erwähnt bin ich heut abend mit am Start;

Gruß
Ghost


----------



## zanderschnapper (12. Februar 2009)

Doppelpost!


----------



## zanderschnapper (12. Februar 2009)

Na, dann - see you later 
und immer schön dran denken, wer mitfahren will sollte sich auch ins LMB eintragen


----------



## böser_wolf (12. Februar 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Na, dann - see you later
> und immer schön dran denken, wer mitfahren will sollte sich auch ins LMB eintragen


ja papa hab ich gemacht 
ich komm auch zum spielen


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. Februar 2009)

Hi Walter,

super das Du mit dabei bist, hatte vermutet dass bei Dir heute nicht geht 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,
so wieder zurück vom Biken und .
Ein großes Lob an Eberhard das war eine spitzen Tour und schön gespurt im Schnee 

hier die Daten:
Länge 20,6 km
Dauer: 2,08 h (reine Fahrzeit ca. 2h) 
HMS: ca. 640hms

Jeder der nicht dabei war hat was verpaßt; eine super Schneetour mit ein paar schönen Trails von Sand nach Zell a. E. und wieder zurück 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin
und wie immer auch noch der Track


----------



## GEORGEDD (12. Februar 2009)

Schade das ich das verpasst hab!

Hab mich für 2h Stunden in der Werkstatt vergraben.






 

Gruß Georg


----------



## zanderschnapper (13. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen,

jep - auch von mir noch ein dickes Lob an unseren Eberhard, der sich so viel Arbeit gemacht hat, das der Nightride ein super Erfolg wird 

War wieder mal eine saugeile Snowride-Tour.
Auch wenn sie für mich nicht so dolle angefangen hat - ich sag nur "peng" 
Hätte ich nicht gedacht, das es noch eine Ausfahrt auf geschlossener Schneedecke geben wird - war richtig klasse 

Hier noch einmal kurz zusammengesfasst wer alles mir dabei war:

Eberhard
Thomas
Mathias
Erwin
Walter
Stefan
Christian
Holger


Und zum Schluß noch "Special Thanks" to my Guide Walter.

Bis denne Leute.



Gruß
Holger


----------



## böser_wolf (13. Februar 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> 
> Und zum Schluß noch "Special Thanks" to my Guide Walter.


quatsch dafür hab ich ja den bus 

guten morgen   jep schnee wars gestern 
auch wens gefühlt nur bergauf ging


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (13. Februar 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ...
> auch wens gefühlt nur bergauf ging



Hallo Walter, 
jetzt weißt Du mal ich ich mich manchmal fühle, erst den Berg rauf hächeln, damit ich nicht so weit zurück fallen, dann wenns eben ist oder bergab geht schnell hinterher damit ich wieder zur Meute aufschließe 

Aber schön wars trotzdem gestern 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Bike-Oldie (13. Februar 2009)

Kleiner Bericht zur Nachtfahrt
Angetreten waren 8 Biker  
Tageskilometer: 20.6
Fahrzeit          : 01:50
Durchschnittge.: 11,2
Höhenmeter     : 502
Ich weis nicht wie das Gestrigen Nächtlichen Biken in der verschneiden Landschaft auf euch gewirkt hat. Die Freude bei mir darüber nach dem gelungenen Ausritt; Heut, auch fürs Wochenente steht mein Barometer in Sachen Glücksgefühl bis zum Anschlag.
Die äußern Bedingungen waren gut. Die Temperaturen waren minus 2 grad, der Schnee lag auf höhern Lagen wie Kohlberg bei ca. 10 cm. wäre so nicht befahrbar gewesen. 
Auf den Wirtschaftswegen sprich Schotterweg konnte man gut die Fahrspur, auch Läube folgen. Das erforderte Konzentration, jeder Schlenker wurde bei langsamer Fahrt mit abrupten Abbremsen, bei schneller mit Versetzen  des Rades bestraft. 
Bei der Kohlberg Abfahrt im Hohlweg Stürze kurz mal Thomas, der Schnee ließ im aber weich fallen, wäre fast von mir überfahren worden. Konnte gerade noch rechtzeitig bei in links vorbei geziehen. 
Hohes Tempo stellte sich nur in Trail Abfahrten ein. In der Ebene und vor allem bergauf machte dich der Schnee erhöhte Rollwiederstand deutlich bemerkbar. Zum Schluss spürte man den auch in die Oberschenkelmuskulatur. Mir machte es trotzdem von der ersten Sekunde an Spaß mit euch, auf und durch die weiße Pracht zufahren.   
Gruß Eberhard


----------



## zanderschnapper (13. Februar 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> heut, auch fürs Wochenente steht mein Barometer in Sachen Glücksgefühl bis zum Anschlag...




Hallo Eberhard,
bei mir ist es genauso......


----------



## slowup-fastdown (13. Februar 2009)

hallo erwin, hallo eberhard,

ihr zwei müßt einmal dringend eure gps-daten abgleichen.

meinen eindrücken nach bin ich für erwin's 640 hm, da halte ich eberhard's 500 hm für untertrieben. 

die fahrzeit wird gemittelt, den der eberhard war meistens vorne und der erwin meist am anderen ende.

wenn mein hac beim nächstem mal wierder läuft werde ich euch kontrolieren.

 prost auf ne geile tour gestern

 mathias


----------



## böser_wolf (13. Februar 2009)

ich sags ja Colorado kommt von haribo und ist kein gps


----------



## zanderschnapper (13. Februar 2009)

Ich gebe auch mal kurz noch meinen Senf dazu ab,


nachdem ich ja von Hassfurt aus gestartet bin und den Berg hoch musste bis zum Eberhard habe ich auf meinem HAC 4 pro zusammen mit der gefahrenen Tour genau 600hM.

Ich tendiere daher eher zu den Angaben von Eberhard.

Wobei mein HAC wiederum so eingestellt ist das er "nur" alle 20 sec eine Aufzeichnung vornimmt.

Die Wahrheit liegt also wahrscheinlich irgendwo mitten drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (13. Februar 2009)

....gefühlsmäßig sind wir aber gestern mindestens 2000 Hm geradelt....


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,
das mit den unterscheidlichen Höhenmetermessungen hat mehrere Gründe.
1. GPS zu GPS: 
Mein Colorado war warscheinlich nicht auf die genaue Höhe von Sand kalibiert (laut Colorado bin ich "nur 550hms bergab gefahren) und deshalb kommt etwas mehr heraus. Zusätzlich mache ich alle 4 sec einen Messpunkt, da bekomme ich fast jede "Unebenheit" mit. 
*EDIT: *Außerdem werden die Daten mit SRTM-Höhenmeter nachbearbeitet (Shuttle Radar Topography Mission)
2. GPS zu HAC/Polar. 
Die meisten "Uhren/Tachos" zeichnen nur alle 20sec die Höhendifferenz auf, d. h. kleine "Unebenheiten bzw. Höhenunterschiede unter 3-5m werden nicht mitgerechent. Übrigens meine Polar Uhr zeigt auch weniger Höhenmeter auf.

Aber was soll die ganze Theorie, es muß Spaß machen und das hat es 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Bike-Oldie (13. Februar 2009)

Hi Jungs 

Habe hier noch ein kleines Schmankerl an Bildern für euch.
Bedanken möchte ich mich noch hiermit bei meinen zwei Steigerwaldbikern Thomas und Mathias für den gelungenen Ausritt. 

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Bike-Oldie (13. Februar 2009)

Hi Jungs 

Habe hier noch ein kleines Schmankerl an Bildern für euch.
Bedanken möchte ich mich noch bei meinen zwei Steigerwaldbikern Thomas und Mathias für den gelungenen Ausritt. 

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. Februar 2009)

Hi Eberhard,

super Bilder .

na klar doch besten Dank an die beiden restliche Steigerwald Biker, die abwechselt bei mir am Ende waren um mich immer wieder ans Feld ran zuführen oder immer wieder ein Stück zu begleiten 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## bikepoli (14. Februar 2009)

hallo Leute 

hat wohl etwas gedauert (Beamter?) aber mein "manuelles Aufzeichnungsgerät - VDO MC 1.0 Kabelgebunden!! hat natürlich etwas untertreiben.
Es war ja auch noch so, dass die ersten 2 -3 km keine Aufzeichnungen erfolgten aber dann..........

Hochgerechnet nun mal meine Daten:
hm ca. 420
km 20
zeit: 1:45
durchschnitt: 12,7

So nun kann sich jeder raus suchen wie viel wir denn so gefahren sind..
Aber eigentlich egal - es war einfach eine super Sache.

Gruß thomas


----------



## bikepoli (15. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute


----------



## bikepoli (15. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute

Ich muss ja sagen, der Holger kriegt ja gar nicht genug Schnee zum Fahren.
Jetzt war er doich heute morgen schon wieder in SAnd.
Hatten eine kleine tour durch den verscheiten Steigerwaltd einschl. des Schlangeweges gewagt. ich kann euch sagen schnee, schnee, schnee ......

Gruß Thomas 

ach übrigens die Nachricht voeher ging etwas schnell vom Rechner - war halt nicht ganz fertig


----------



## böser_wolf (16. Februar 2009)

guten morgen 
ja der holger  wae bestimmt ein streber in der schule


ich war am sa am schwannberg fahrn   klasse auf der geraden im 2gang
tiefschnee kurbeln 
aber die abfahrten waren sehr lustig
vorallem die serpentinen hehe

do abend ohne mich muß zu tina T 
arbeiten


----------



## zanderschnapper (16. Februar 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ja der holger  wae bestimmt ein streber in der schule




Häääää,

wie darf ich das denn jetzt verstehen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo Thomas und Mathias;
Wie ihr wiest war ich Gestern verhindert. Wie wäre es mit einen kleinen Bericht zum Sonntag, über die Eindrücke eurer Tour und so??????????.  Danke

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. Februar 2009)

Hi Eberhard,

na sowas, Du läßt die Kollegen alleine im Wald rumfahren 

Ich wollte gestern auch ein Runde im Schnee drehen, aber daraus wurde leider auch nichts. Werde mich heute Abend auf meinen "Drahtesel" setzen und eine kleine Nightride on Snow Runde um Ottendorf drehen.

@ALL
Und nun die obligatorische Montagsfrage

Was machen wir am Donnerstag

Ich wäre für Schwedenschanze 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (16. Februar 2009)

Hi Fans,


ich bin für Donnerstag raus - muss für drei Tage wieder "Nachbarschaftshilfe" im hessischen Ausland leisten 
Von daher komme ich erst am Donnerstag recht spät nach Hause.



@Eberhard,

wenn Du uns, wie für den Donnerstag abend, eine Loipe gespurt hättest, wäre es gestern nicht so eine elende Plagerei gewesen.

Der Schnee (Pulverschnee) war überwiegend nicht tragfähig, soll heisen, dass man dort wo noch kein Auto gefahren ist, keinen richtigen Grip hatte und man entweder mit dem Vorderrad und/oder Hinterrad weggerutscht ist.

Manchmal kam ich mir vor wie beim Motocross 
Bin auch ein paar Mal unfreiwillig abgestiegen.
Mathias hat sogar einen Salto-Überschlag geschafft 

Landschaftlich und wettermäßig gesehen war es natürlich wieder ein Traum, ab und zu ist sogar die Sonne mal für einen kurzen Moment heraus gekommen 
Von daher habe ich die Tour gestern wieder in vollen Zügen genossen.

Teilnehmer waren diesmal:

Thomas
Mathias
Klaus
Holger


Beste Grüß
Holger


----------



## bikepoli (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo Eberhard

schau mer'  mal, würd der Beckenbauer sagen.

Werde heute abend mal ein paar Zeilen zur Strecke mit DAten schreiben
evtl. en paar Bilder für dich!
nur eines vorne weg --> SCHNEE, SCHNEE, SCHNEE

Gruß Thomas


----------



## zanderschnapper (16. Februar 2009)

bikepoli schrieb:


> evtl. en paar Bilder für dich!




Hi Thomas,

stell doch bitte auch ein paar Bilder hier ins Forum - hast ja gestern jede Menge "geschossen" 



Gruß
Holger


----------



## bikepoli (16. Februar 2009)

Muss erst mal sehen wie das funzt!

werd` es mal probieren


----------



## böser_wolf (16. Februar 2009)

so mal ein bild von mir
na erwin weißt wo?
genau am ende der sepentinenabfahrt


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. Februar 2009)

Hi Walter,
super 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Cyclomaster (16. Februar 2009)

Zander sauber so wird das was !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo Erwin 
Sie sind ja schon große Jungs, haben eine gute Ausbildung genossen. Da kann man sie schon einmal alleine ohne Aufsicht in Wald fahren lassen.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Cyclomaster (16. Februar 2009)

@ Zander versuch mal demnächst einen 3er Block zu fahren!


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. Februar 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Erwin
> Sie sind ja schon große Jungs, haben eine gute Ausbildung genossen. Da kann man sie schon einmal alleine ohne Aufsicht in Wald fahren lassen.
> 
> Gruß Eberhard


Hi Eberhard,

na bei dem Bike-Vater  und den guten Tourbeschreibungen kann sich keiner mehr verfahren . Ich hoffe, dass ich im Frühjahr und Sommer auch mal SOnntag mit euch fahren kann

@All 
was ist den mit Donnerstag ? Seit ihr alle schon in Faschingsstimmung

Zu Glück bin ich ein Faschingsmuffel :: 

Bis jetzt haben schon abgesagt: Walter (Arbeit), Holger ("im Ausland").

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin
PS: ich hoffe, das meine Spikes bis Donnerstag da sind, habe mir gestern welche bestellt


----------



## bikepoli (16. Februar 2009)

Ich versuch es mal mit den Bildern

Guckst du hier


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. Februar 2009)

Hi Thomas,

schöne Bilder. Wo seit ihr den überall gefahren.
Steigerwald (ist sooooooo groß)  und Schlangenweg ist mir bekannt , den bin ich schon länger nicht mehr gefahren.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## bikepoli (16. Februar 2009)

Haben auch ein Bild vom Fahrrad gemacht

und noch eins von *deeeem Winter*reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (17. Februar 2009)

Ich hasse es, sowas zu schreiben - aber ich bin raus für Donnerstag - die lokale Pflicht ruft - Generalprobe für die Faschingssitzung.

WünschmirlangsamFrühlingweilmirdasSchneeTauSchneeWettererheblichaufdenSackgehtGruß


----------



## böser_wolf (17. Februar 2009)

bikepoli schrieb:


> Haben auch ein Bild vom Fahrrad gemacht
> 
> und noch eins von *deeeem Winter*reifen





DRIFTEN MACHT SPAß
 ich war gestern im sw wald.
geht richtig gut 
nur heut früh war net lustig im dauerregen auf die arbeit


----------



## GEORGEDD (17. Februar 2009)

Das kann ich nachvollziehen - ich bin immer noch nass! (weil ich die Regenhosen vergessen hab)

GB


----------



## zanderschnapper (17. Februar 2009)

Hi Erwin,

gestern Abend nix *Ottendof-City by Night*??
Ich habe gestern Abend wieder ne kleine Runde gedreht.

Demnächst werde ich meinen *Jagdschein* machen 
Den Angelschein hab ich ja schon.

Ich stelle immer wieder mit großem Erstaunen fest, das es bei uns seeeeeehr viel Wild gibt - speziell Rehe und Hasen.
Wenn ich Jäger wär, würde ich von meinen abendlichen Kreuzzügen jedes Mal mit einem Reh nach Hause kommen 

Wenn die mein Licht sehen bleiben die wie versteinert stehen - manchmal hätte ich so fast eines mit den Händen fangen können 


Gruß
Holger


----------



## bikepoli (17. Februar 2009)

Beschreibung der Sonntagstour für unseren Erwin:

Sand links herum um den Kronberg, Am Hufnagelbrünnlein vorbei hinunter Ri. BAB A 73, übers Rödernholz hoch am Hiorschbrünnlein vorbei auf die Ebersberger Höhe. Nach kurzem Halt am ersten Bananenbaum vor zur Jägerhütte Ri. Ebersberg; rechts runter über den Wanderpfad durch Tiefschnee, über verschneite Gräben (=Abflug des ersten Radlers), weiter links auf dem mittleren Weg um den Ebersberg herum, Hinunter zur SChutzhütte am Schlossberg und sofort scharf links wieder hinauf auf den Mittleren Weg. Über die Kammerstraße am Spielplatz vorbei in den Schlangenweg und er´ledigt nach Hause. (27 km, 491 hm, 2:30 Zeit und 10,1 Durchschnitt)
danach Mittagspause mit Essen, danach Schneewanderung mit der Frau und anshcließend einkehr in eine Heckenwirtschaft. Schon ist Mitternacht und der Sonntag auch schon vorbei. Heim und ins Bett Montag = Arbeitstag!!!

Alles Klar _ Beschreibung zum Nachfahren geeignet?


----------



## Gandalf01 (17. Februar 2009)

Hi Holger,

ne leider gestern nix mit "Ottenham City Nigth Ride". Meine Frau war gestern walken und hat gesagt, dass es so extrem schlecht zu laufen ging. 
Da hab ich es kurzfristig abgeblasen, aber wenn ich gewußt hätte, dass es heute und möglicherweise die ganze Woche so naß ist (Regen bzw. nasser Schnee) wäre ich gestern doch gefahren.

So wie es aussieht hat wieder mal keiner Lust oder Zeit am Donnerstag zu fahren, mal schauen was das noch geht


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (17. Februar 2009)

bikepoli schrieb:


> Sand linksherum um den Kronberg, Am Hufnagelbrünnlein vorbei hinunter Ri. BAB A 73, übers Rödernholz hoch auf die Ebersberger Höhe. Nach kurzem Halt am ersten Bananenbaum vor zur Jägerhütte Ri. Ebersberg; rechts runter über den Wanderpfad durch Tiefschnee, über verschneite Gräben (=Abflug des ersten Radlers), weiter links auf dem mittleren Weg um den Ebersberg herum, Hinunter zur SChutzhütte am Schlossberg und sofort scharf links wieder hinauf auf den Mittleren Weg. Über die Kammerstraße am Spielplatz vorbei in den Schlangenweg und er´ledigt nach Hause.
> danach Mittagspause mit Essen, danach Schneewanderung mit der Frau und anshcließend einkehr in eine Heckenwirtschaft. Schon ist Mitternacht und der Sonntag auch schon vorbei. Heim und ins Bett Motag = Arbeitstag!!!
> 
> Alles Klar _ Beschreibung zum Nachfahren geeignet?



Hi Thomas,

kenne zwar nicht alles, aber am Tag würde ich das meiste auch ohne Navi finden 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## La-Le-Lu (18. Februar 2009)

Bin auch raus für Donnerstag - krank bis Freitag -


Gruß 
          Stefan


----------



## The_Ralle (18. Februar 2009)

Armes Hascherl - schau zu, dass du wieder auf die Beime kommst 
am Samstag is Schneebar in Eichelsdorf - lustiges betrinken ab 15.00 Uhr - herzliche Einladung


----------



## zanderschnapper (18. Februar 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> am Samstag is Schneebar in Eichelsdorf - lustiges betrinken ab 15.00 Uhr - herzliche Einladung




....und wo genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (18. Februar 2009)

Ortsmitte auf der rechten Seite, da wo des Feuerwehrhaus ist. Quasi direkt an der Hauptstrasse - nicht zu übersehen  - da wo die vielen Leutz rumstehen und sich mit der Zufuhr von gewissen Flüssigkeiten den Nachmittag vertreiben


----------



## Gandalf01 (18. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,
na das sieht aber schlecht aus für Donnerstag

Na dann werde ich wohl eine kleine "OC Nightride" Runde drehen 

So war gerade bei Walter und hab mein neues Bike abgeholt

Bilder gibts demnächst, ein paar hab ich schon ein paar hat Walter, ein paar werden am Wochenende bzw. nächste Woche gemacht.









Demnächst mehr 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## GEORGEDD (18. Februar 2009)

Schönes Bike!

Sowas wie du muss ich mir auch mal aufs Nummerschild machen - dann bleiben endlich die blöden Briefe vom Ordnungsamt aus!

Gruß Georg


----------



## The_Ralle (19. Februar 2009)

@stolzerneuerBikebesitzer 

Geiles Teil - mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen - freu mich schon drauf, die Kiste mal im Orginal zu begutachten - glückwunsch!!


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. Februar 2009)

Hi Ralle,

ja ist ein super Teil geworden. 

Ich hoffe, dass ich heute Abend und morgen Abend ein paar Setup-Einstellungen und die erste Probefahrt machen kann. Am WE habe ich leider keine Zeit zum Fahren, da bin ich beschäftigt , allerdings nicht mit Fasching.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (19. Februar 2009)

Hi Erwin,

schönes Teilchen hast Du da!!!
Da musst Du jetzt aber beim Uphill noch mehr die Popobacken zusammen kneifen 

Nochmals Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen Bike 


Gruß
Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. Februar 2009)

Ja Holger,

da hat der Walter ein schönes Teilchen zusammen geschraubt  Vorgestern bei den ersten Arbeiten war ich mit dabei und habe zugeschaut und viel über mein neues Bike gelernt

Ich hoffe ich kann heute Abend ein paar schöne Bilder machen dan stelle ich eine Teil hier rein.


@Walter kannst Du die Bilder von vorgestern an bekannter Stelle einbringen, möglicherweise hast Du ja gestern auch ein paar gemacht 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## slowup-fastdown (19. Februar 2009)

hallo erwin,

da hast du ja ein schickes fahrrad zu deinem 49. geburtstag gekriegt.

zu deinem 50. geburtstag bekommst du wohl ein fahrrad für bergauf ??

hihi

stylisch,stylisch

bis bald, dann werd ich mal dein bike inspezieren

mathias


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo Mathias,

ne zum 50. Geburtstag wünsche ich mir eine Bikelift im Steigerwald zum Abfahren von E1-E3 und Schlagenweg 

Ihr könnt schon mal anfangen zu bauen.

Mal schauen wan wieder was zusammen geht, dann bringe ich das Rad auf jeden Fall mit, nur dann müßt ihr noch länger auf mich warten bis ich den Berg oben bin 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepoli (19. Februar 2009)

hallo erwin

macht sich ja ganz schick so auf dem Heckträger. 
Wünsche Dir viel Spaß und vor allen Dingen eine unfallfreie Zeit auf dem Bike.

Bergauf wird die Wartezeit nur deshalb länger weil alle Gaffer am Wegesrand den Erwin aufhalten

Wie viel des Bikeübergeichtes haste schon abtrainiert - ich erinnere mich da so an 8 kg + 

Gruß 
-> bei mir fehlts auch am Idealgewicht  im Verhältbnis zum Fahrrad betrachtet


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. Februar 2009)

bikepoli schrieb:


> hallo erwin
> 
> macht sich ja ganz schick so auf dem Heckträger.
> Wünsche Dir viel Spaß und vor allen Dingen eine unfallfreie Zeit auf dem Bike.
> ...


Hi Thomas,

ich arbeite noch am Übergewicht, aber wenn es wie letztes Jahr geht, da fallen die Pfunde so am März/April wenn ich dann täglich fahren, denn dann habe ich keine Zeit mehr zum Essen 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,
so bin heute alleine gefahren, allerdings nicht mit den Bionicon 


hier noch die versprochenen Bilder vom neuen Supershuttle



 

 

 




>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Bike-Oldie (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo Erwin muß auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben!

Das Bike ist ja ein geiler Chopper. Deine Devise lautet wie ich sehe um die 50 Cruisen und genießen. Hasst du auch für diese Waffe einen Führerschein. Hat Walter dir schon die wichtigsten Kiffe der Fahrtechnik näher gebracht, um die zukünftigen Passagen in den Trails wie E-1-2-3 zu meistern.
 Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. Februar 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Erwin muß auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben!
> 
> Das Bike ist ja ein geiler Chopper. Deine Devise lautet wie ich sehe um die 50 Cruisen und genießen. Hasst du auch für diese Waffe einen Führerschein. Hat Walter dir schon die wichtigsten Kiffe der Fahrtechnik näher gebracht, um die zukünftigen Passagen in den Trails wie E-1-2-3 zu meistern.
> Gruß Eberhard



Hi Eberhard,

DU hast es erkannt, das Bike ist genau für diesen Zweck aufgebaut worden,
Trails wie E-1-2-3, Kartoffelbeet, Dianenlust, ... zu shreddern

Leider habert es noch etwas an der Fahrtechnik, aber ich werde ja mir Dir, Walter und auch den anderen immer feste üben 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

tolles bike Erwin,und viel Spaß mit dem neuen Hobel
 So was fehlt noch in meinem Fuhrpark!

Meine Marathon Kiste ist auch fast fertig
Vielleicht mach ich morgen ein paar Bilder.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo Thomas und Mathias 

Wie schaut es mit Sonntag bei euch aus, man könnte trotz Fasching zwei Stunden Biken. Müsste etwa um 11 Uhr in Richtung Ebern auf einer Feier von meiner Schwägerin fahren.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## zanderschnapper (20. Februar 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> .....man könnte trotz Fasching zwei Stunden Biken.....




Was,

nur zwei Stunden 
Fahr doch gleich mit dem Bike nach Ebern


----------



## Gandalf01 (20. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,

hier noch die Daten:

Bionicon Supershuttle Größe L weiss
Rohloff Speedhub 500/14 rot
Felgen: Atomlab Pimp Rims  rot
Speichen:Ironfist weiss
Pedale:Atomlab Aircorps  rot
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2009 
Bremse: Avid Code weiss
Bremsscheiben Trickstuff
Griffe Reverse/Nox Lock-on
Schnellspanner Salsa
Sattel WTP
Kurbel Truvativ Stylo

Mein Dank auch noch an Walter und Joasch von den Triebtretern fürs Beraten, Zusammenstellen und Aufbauen  

Kann die Jungs nur empfehlen

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## GEORGEDD (20. Februar 2009)

@Walther / @Gandalf

Frage: Warum habt ihr zum Spannen der Kette keinen Exzentricker (wie du [Walther] einen dran hast) genommen. Geht das mit der Truvativ Stylo 1.1 nicht? Ohne Kettenspanner wär die Optik noch ein bisschen "cleaner". Am Preis kann es ja nicht gelegen haben 

Gruß Georg


----------



## GEORGEDD (20. Februar 2009)

Ok ich depp - ist ja ein Fully!!!!!!!!

...geklärt...


----------



## Gandalf01 (20. Februar 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas und Mathias
> 
> Wie schaut es mit Sonntag bei euch aus, man könnte trotz Fasching zwei Stunden Biken. Müsste etwa um 11 Uhr in Richtung Ebern auf einer Feier von meiner Schwägerin fahren.
> 
> Gruß Eberhard



Hi Eberhard,

schade, ich kann leider am Sonntag nicht (habe Sportheimdienst)  sonst wäre ich mal mit euch gefahren. 

@ALL
war gestern mit  auf meiner OC-Heimrunde mit den neuen Spikes unterwegs. War schon ein tooles Gefühl wenn man etwas mehr "Biss" hat. 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (22. Februar 2009)

@Gemeinde 

Ich hatt mich eigentlich schon voll drauf gefreut, am Donnerstag wieder mit euch zu biken.

Wird aber leider nix und die nächsten Wochen auch net - schätze ich - weil:

...ich grad mit nem geschienten Bein auf Sofa lieg und Schmerztabletten fre... (verzehre)  Kurz gesagt: "Innenband(an)riss" müssen aber erst nochmal gucken wenn die Schwellung zurückgangen ist. Zitat der Notfallchirurgie des Leo in Schweinfurt.

Schöner Sch... Mist :kotz::kotz:

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Gandalf01 (22. Februar 2009)

Hi Ralle, was hast Du denn angestellt?
Gruss Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (22. Februar 2009)

@ralle 

haste wieder n freireiterfahrrad getestet 
oder biste im suff von der schneebar gefallen 
oder haste dir am end  beim männerbalett die haxen verbogen?????

tss die buben    
gute besserung


----------



## skateson (23. Februar 2009)

> oder haste dir am end beim männerbalett die haxen verbogen?????



Genau so hat es der Ralle glaube ich gemacht. ( Habe ich gehört ) 

Der Ralle ,halt immer für ne Überaschung gut!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (23. Februar 2009)

Ja das mit dem Tanzen kommt ganz gut hin...
man muss beim Fliegerlied an der Stelle wo es heißt: "und i spring, spring, spring..." einfach hochhüpfen, die Haken bissle schräg nehmen und dann deppert aufkommen. So isses passiert...

SalbenverbandunterSchieneGruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (23. Februar 2009)

Hi Ralf,

na dann auf jeden Fall Gute Besserung 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (23. Februar 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Ja das mit dem Tanzen kommt ganz gut hin...



hey red doch mal mit dem Cyclomaster der hat ne ballettlehrerin am start
die kann dir beibringen wie du elfengleich übers parkett schwebst


----------



## Cyclomaster (23. Februar 2009)

Wir können ja eine MTB Ballettgruppe aufmachen


----------



## Cyclomaster (23. Februar 2009)

Ach ja ich hab auch noch ein paar paar XTR ST-M 965 Bremsschalthebel (Disc) übrig.

Wenn jemand welche braucht: Ich dachte so an 120 denke das ist fair.

Grüße


----------



## Gandalf01 (24. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,

wie sieht es denn mit Donnerstag aus? Letzte Woche war ich alleine auf meiner Ottendorferrunde unterwegs.

Ich wäre mal wieder für Schwendenschanze

Also wie sieht es aus?


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (24. Februar 2009)

hallo, schwedenschanze würd mich interesieren.
Wie weit ist das ganze?

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (24. Februar 2009)

Hi Michi,

ist so ca. 20km weit weg, in der Nähe von Hofheim.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (24. Februar 2009)

hallo,

das weiß ich 
Wie lang wird die Gesamtstrecke, meinte ich.
Wenn das Wetter passt währe ich dabei.
Aber bitte weng langsam machen 
Wo währe der Treffpunkt?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (25. Februar 2009)

Hi Fans,

bin auch mal wieder online 
An der Schwedenschanz war am Sonntag nachmittag am Parkplatz (unser Treffpunkt) noch alles voller Eis und Schnee(sulze).

Bin dann mal bis zu Hälfte hochgefahren und hab dann abgebrochen weil ein weiterfahren unmöglich war - die selbe Schei...e wie am Parkplatz.

Wie es jetzt da auskuckt kann ich Euch leider nicht sagen - Sven, könntest Du nicht....

Ansonsten ist der Boden, wo kein Schnee mehr liegt total tief und weich.
Gibt ne schöne Schlammschlacht.

So wie es jetzt im Moment bei mir ausschaut, wäre ich am Donnerstag mit am Start - kommt noch etwas auf die Uhrzeit an.


Postings hierzu werden gerne angenommen 



Grüße
Holger



P.S. Ralle, gute Besserung von mir


----------



## brndch (25. Februar 2009)

Sevus,

Also ich wäre am Do auch am Start!
AAAAber ich bin gestern mal richtung Steigerwald gefahren, und es war unmöglich da hoch zu kommen. So wie von Holger berichtet alles schön sulzig. Da kommt freude auf.
Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,
war heute auf meiner Hausrunde "Wässernachtal/Buch" unterwegs. Das war richtig hart; Schnee Hart gefroren bis weicher Sulz dazwischen Matsch ohne Ende. Das war der richtige Test fürs neue Bike.

Bilder folgen noch, die werden gerade hoch geladen 



>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. Februar 2009)

So und hier die Bilder der heuten Tour 

Zuerst noch ein Bild vom hinterm Laufrad mit den neuen Schnellspannern von Salsa



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




Ich muß sagen das Bike ist richtig spitze geworden, nochmal meinen Dank an Walter und Joscha von den Triebtreter 
Beste Beratung Super Service 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (25. Februar 2009)

hallo,

falls es morgen zu ner Tour kommt, wie läuft das ganze ab?
Fahrt ihr mit dem Rad, Auto hin?
Fragen über Fragen, war halt noch nie dabei 

Gruß
Michi


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. Februar 2009)

Hi Michi,
falls was zusammen kommt, dann treffen wir uns dort. An der Schwendenschanze wäre das der Parkplatz oberhalb von Eichelsdorf.

Die meisten fahren mit dem Auto hin, außer man ist direkt vor Ort. 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi83 (25. Februar 2009)

hallo,

wird sich dann denk ich mal morgen mittag entscheiden.
Wo finde ich den Parkplatz? Eichelsdorf ins Navi eingeben, ist es dort ausgeschildert?

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (26. Februar 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> wird sich dann denk ich mal morgen mittag entscheiden.
> Wo finde ich den Parkplatz? Eichelsdorf ins Navi eingeben, ist es dort ausgeschildert?
> ...



Hi Michi, falls wirklich was zusammen kommt, schau mal wegen dem Treffpunkt hier rein

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4950066&postcount=440

@All
So wie es aussieht wird das heute Abend nix oder ?

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (26. Februar 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> @All
> So wie es aussieht wird das heute Abend nix oder ?





Hi Erwin,

es ist zwar schon langsam erbärmlich - aber ich kann heute Abend leider nicht zum Biken 

Hätte mir soooo gerne mal dein Supershuttle angeschaut.
Das hole ich dann beim nächsten Mal nach.


Grüße
Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (26. Februar 2009)

Hi Holger,

falls wir heute Abend fahren, dann wäre ich nicht mit dem Supershuttle sondern mit dem CheckerPig gefahren. Das Hardtail ist momentan für die Nightrides ausgerüstet (Vorrichtung für die Lampe und den Accu, Navi und Tacho )

Aber so wie es aussieht geht nix zusammen, da es fast überalle gleich , Schneematsch und/oder Schlamm. 
Ich habe mich gestern über die beiden Bucher Trails geplagt das war nicht wirklich schön. Auf dem Heimweg bin ich dann durch richtig viel Schlamm gefahren, ausgesehen habe ich dann wie "Sau", aber die Klamoten und das Bike sind schon wieder gewaschen.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (26. Februar 2009)

Vielleicht können wir ja mal so eine Tour machen, evt. Sonntag vormittag?

Gruß
Michi


----------



## böser_wolf (26. Februar 2009)

also ich bin auch raus 
und nächste woche auch 
konzerte konzerte aber hey gibt geld

ich werd am we den schwanberg anfahren mal schauen wie es da so ausschaut


----------



## Gandalf01 (26. Februar 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Vielleicht können wir ja mal so eine Tour machen, evt. Sonntag vormittag?
> 
> Gruß
> Michi



Hi Michi, 
Sonntag geht bei mir meistens nicht, diesen Sonntag habe ich Sportheimdienst. Da kann ich immer nur kurzfristig was machen.
Die Steigerwald Biker fahren jeden Sonntag, fahr doch dort mal mit das macht richtig Spaß . Der Bike-Oldie "Eberhard" liest hier auf jeden Fall mit. Treffpunkt ist Sonntag früh 9:00 beim Eberhard Finkenweg 5 Sand a. M.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (26. Februar 2009)

und wie sieht es aus?
eher schlecht, oder?


----------



## Gandalf01 (26. Februar 2009)

Hi Michi,

sieht ganz schlecht aus. Keiner kann oder will.
Werde möglicherweise später eine kleine Runde rund um Ottendorf drehen.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (26. Februar 2009)

dann bin ich evt. in 2 wochen dabei.
nächste woche hab ich spätschicht.

wie lang wird deine runde heut so werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (26. Februar 2009)

Hi Michi,

falls ich mich aufraffen kann, dann dauert die Runde so 1-1,5 Stunden.
Kommt drauf an wie weich und schlammig das ganze heute ist.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (26. Februar 2009)

bin am überlegen ob ich mitfahren dürfte.
training bräuchte ich.
wenn du nichts dagegen hast, wann sollte das ganze dann stattfinden?


----------



## Gandalf01 (26. Februar 2009)

Falls ich fahren sollte dann so gegen 18:15 - 18:30 
Also ich habe nichts dagegen wenn jemand mitfährt 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (26. Februar 2009)

also gut. machmer 18:00 uhr 
wo treffen wir uns. komm über den radweg von uheim.
aber nicht so schwere sachen.


----------



## Gandalf01 (26. Februar 2009)

Ne nix schweres 

Kennst Du den Sportplatz in Ottendorf ??

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (26. Februar 2009)

liegt doch genau am radweg oder?


----------



## Gandalf01 (26. Februar 2009)

Ne nicht Gädheim sondern Ottendorf.

schich Dir dir eine PN mit meiner Handynummer

>>>Gandalf<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (26. Februar 2009)

fahr jetzt dann mal los. werd ich schon finden. ansonsten ruf ich dich an


----------



## Gandalf01 (26. Februar 2009)

Ok,

bis gleich, der Sportplatz liegt im Osten von Ottendorf.

>>>Gandalf<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (26. Februar 2009)

Servus Erwin und Michi 
Wir habe da keinerlei Problem damit wen Michi am Sonntag mal mit uns fahren will, weiß natürlich nicht wie die Wege noch vereist sind. Von unserer Seite aus, wir fahren noch mit Spikes. 
Habe die Route schon an Klaus Geschickt, und hoffe er stellt sie bis Samstag auf unsere Seite unterhttp://www.steigerwaldbiker.de/

Hallo Erwin eines noch, hättest du mal Lust auf eine größere Tour unterm Jahr. Mache zurzeit mein Bike - Jahres - Kalender, es werden mal Super Tagestouren mit 100km und rund 1800hm gefahren. Zum größten Teil sind es Wanderweg und Schotterpisten, halt wie bei einen Alpencross

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Michi83 (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

bin gerade zurück von der Tour mit Erwin. Schön wars. Mal schauen wie es klappt am Sonntag. 
Wie lang, schwer sind eure Sonntagstouren so?

Auf so ne längere Tagestour hätt ich auch Lust. Falls da noch Leute gesucht werden.


----------



## Gandalf01 (26. Februar 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> ...
> Hallo Erwin eines noch, hättest du mal Lust auf eine größere Tour unterm Jahr. Mache zurzeit mein Bike - Jahres - Kalender, es werden mal Super Tagestouren mit 100km und rund 1800hm gefahren. Zum größten Teil sind es Wanderweg und Schotterpisten, halt wie bei einen Alpencross
> 
> Gruß Eberhard


Hi Eberhard,
wenn es sich einrichten bei mir zeitlich läßt werde ich auf jeden Fall mit fahren. 
Sag mal grob was am Sonntag läuft, vielleicht schaffe ich es ja, aber meine Spikes habe ich schon wieder runter gemacht, bei uns liegt nicht mehr so viel Schnee.
Falls ich mitfahren werde ich aber nicht mit dem Supershuttle kommen sondern mit dem Hardtail, sonst müßt ihr bei den Steigungen zu lange auch mich warten. 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (26. Februar 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin gerade zurück von der Tour mit Erwin. Schön wars. Mal schauen wie es klappt am Sonntag.
> Wie lang, schwer sind eure Sonntagstouren so?
> ...



Hi Leute 
so die OC-Tour mit Michi ist rum. War ein schönes fahren.

Hier die Daten für Michi.

Länge: 12,8 km
Dauer: ca. 1:23 h (bin für den Winterpokal noch ein paar Minuten durchs Dorf geradelt )
HMS: 298hms 

Und auch noch der Track

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

schöne Tour wars. Gerne wieder.
So hab mal gleich die Kleider in die Waschmaschine, schön eingesaut.

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (27. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich habe für uns eine Interessengemeinschaft angelegt.
Haßberg und Steigerwald Biker

Da der Thread langsam aber sicher immer größer wird, wollte ich das ganze etwas übersichtlicher gestalten. Schaut es euch mal an; sagt eure Meinung

Wenn es nichts ist lösche ich das ganze wieder.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (27. Februar 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich habe für uns eine Interessengemeinschaft angelegt.
> Haßberg und Steigerwald Biker
> ...



Hallo Erwin,

Finde die Idee gar ned so schlecht.
Man könnte ja die Interessengemeinschaft als reinen "Terminkalender" nutzen und zum Unterhalten und [SIZE=-1] *Diskutieren*[/SIZE] haben wir ja das "Forum". Schau mer halt mal.

Für alle die am WE biken wollen:
War gerade mal am Parkplatz vom Zabelstein
Temperatur: 3°
Schneelage: ca.8cm auf den Trails und die Schotterwege zum teil festgefahren und rutschig.

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo Christian

gute Idee, deswegen habe ich ja bis jetzt nur die Biketreff Threads angelegt.
Mit den Steigerwaldbikern, triebtreter betriebsfahrn (nicht bike unit  )und uns sind es schon 3 verschiedene. Bei triebtreter betriebsfahrn (nicht Bike Unit) bin ich noch nicht mit gefahren, das ist ausgefallen als ich mein neues Bike dort besichtigt habe,

Immer weiter mit den Vorschägen.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (27. Februar 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Bei der Bike Unit bin ich noch nicht mit gefahren, das ist ausgefallen als ich mein neues Bike dort besichtigt habe,
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin



ähm mit der bike unit hat das er weniger zu tun  
ich bin ja net mal mitglied in der unit 
wobei wir ja ne große unit sind in sw
 triebtreter betriebsfahrn is des am montag 
ehr abfahrts/rumblödel orientiert
mit alkpflicht danach


----------



## Gandalf01 (27. Februar 2009)

Hi Walter,

habs geändert ; ich hoffe dass ich es demnächst mal schaffe am Montag mit zufahren. Du willst doch sicher das Supershuttle mal in Action sehen 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (27. Februar 2009)

schönen guten Tag

@all dies interessiert - hier eine kurze Zusammenfassung

Ich arbeites bis 10. März
Am 11. März is Operationstermin im Josef
Kreuzband wird ersetzt und Innenmeniscus wird genäht
Zwei Tage Hospitalaufenthalt + anschließende Krankengymnastik

Frustgruß
Ralle

p.s. BockaufnBierhab 

Weiterhin schöne gute Ausfahrten wünsch ich euch!!


----------



## Michi83 (27. Februar 2009)

Dann mal gute Besserung Ralle.
Hört sich nach einer langwirigen Geschichte an.

Gruß
Michi


----------



## Gandalf01 (27. Februar 2009)

Hi Ralf,

das hört sich nicht so gut an. Kreuzbandriss ?? 

Dann wünsche ich Dir schon mal gute Besserung und DU weißt ja Radfahren ist auch eine gute Krankengymnastik 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (27. Februar 2009)

@ralle    arme sau    mein mitleid 

die grüne sänfte wartet auf dich!

und nix bier und chips 
nur
wasser und möhren 
weil auf dem sofa häng nix mach is net gut für die figur


----------



## bikepoli (27. Februar 2009)

@bikeoldie

--> servus eberhard - wie heute schon angekündigt - liege ich am Sonntag einfach nur flach - sozusagen bin einfach nur scheiß' krank


----------



## Gandalf01 (27. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,

so bin wieder zurück von meiner OC Nightride Runde.

Das war heute eine richtige Schlammschlacht . Meine Klamoten und mein Bike sehen aus.

@bikepoli
Gute Besserung.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (27. Februar 2009)

Hi Ralle 

Arme Sau! Ich kann gut mit dir Füllen ein Leben ohne Biken, m-n-ja du bist ja noch jung. Jetzt hast du viel Bike freie Zeit bis zum Sommer, da kannst du dich ja zwischenzeitlich von deine Freundin in jette Lage verwöhnen lassen. 

Spaß bei Seite Ralle, jetzt zu ernsthafteren Dinge. Das Wort zum Sonntag, oder auch für die Bikefreunde die Sonntagstour. Die Tour zieht sich mit 29km von der Mottocross über die Lemgrube zur Rennleite in die Kammerforster-strasse in Richtung Zabelstein zum Gangolfsberger Trail, von da in den Böhlgrund und mit den erreichten 500hm wieder zurück. Von Schlechten Witterungs-bedingungen aus, für die Tour überwiegend auf Schotterwegen.  

Hallo Erwin 

Der Gedanke könnte direkt von mir stammen. Ich finde es Super wenn sich eine Bikezene in unsere Gegend so end wiegelt. Touren und Routen-Material haben wir ja genügend

Hallo Thomas 
auch dir gute Besserung, glaube ich habe mich Heute beim Dog bei dir angesteckt es juckt und kratzt schon bei mir überall. Wert mal gleich Inhalliren.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Michi83 (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

also diesen Sonntag wird nichts mit Mountainbiken.
Mach mit Christian eine "kleine" Rennradtour in die Volkacher Gegend.

Gruß
Michi


----------



## Gandalf01 (28. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,

So wieder zurück,  diesesmal nicht vom Biken sondern vom shoppen. Eigentlich wollte ich noch eine Runde mit dem Bike drehen, aber .... . Na dann muß ich wohl morgen mit den Steigerwald Bikern mit fahren , also Jungs stellt euch schon mal drauf ein das es morgen etwas langsamer den Berg rauf geht . Ich hoffe mein Wecker läßt mich nicht im Stich

@Bike Oldie 
mal schauen wie das mit der Interessengemeinschaft so anläuft ist nur so eine Idee. Die Tour von morgen habe ich auch schon mal als Link zu eurer Seite rein. 

@Michi83
na dann viel Spaß mein RR fahren 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Eltmenner (28. Februar 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Servus Erwin und Michi
> Wir habe da keinerlei Problem damit wen Michi am Sonntag mal mit uns fahren will, weiß natürlich nicht wie die Wege noch vereist sind. Von unserer Seite aus, wir fahren noch mit Spikes.
> Habe die Route schon an Klaus Geschickt, und hoffe er stellt sie bis Samstag auf unsere Seite unterhttp://www.steigerwaldbiker.de/
> 
> ...



Also da währe ich auch mal dabei. Aber da muß ich erst mal wieder weng in Form kommen. Die ganze Zeit wenig bis gar nichts gemacht.
@Gandalf: Kannst mir mal den Biketreff Thread schicken!
Thank´s!

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. März 2009)

Hi Leute,

so bin wieder zurück von der Sonntagstour mit den Steigerwald Bikern. War richtig scheeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. Ein großes Lob an Eberhard und den Rest der Steigerwald Biker für das guiden. Wir waren insgesamt 4 Biker Eberhard, Klaus W., Gerhard L. und ich. Eine genaue Beschreibung kommt sicher noch von Eberhard, ich sag mal soviel, Spikes hat man keine gebraucht, aber Schnee war trotzdem einen Menge vorhanden.

Werde das auf jeden Fall wieder mal machen. 

So jetzt muß ich zum Sportheimdienst. 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (2. März 2009)

so guten morgen 
gestern war ich am schwanberg fahrn 
super mix aus schnee und matsch plus schneematsch 
mit dem schaltbarrad sehr heftig
aber die lustige serpentinen abfahrt war frei


----------



## zanderschnapper (2. März 2009)

Mensch Ralle,

erst mal auch von mir "gute Besserung und toi, toi, toi für die OP".
Ich drück dir die Daumen das alles gut klappt 

Dann ist für dich ja das Bikejahr schon gelaufen bevor es richtig angefangen hat, oder?


Beste Grüße
Holger


----------



## Bike-Oldie (2. März 2009)

Hallo Erwin 
Mein Gefühl hat sich nicht getäuscht habe mich wahrscheinlich am Freitag beim Dog eine Magen-Darm-Gripe eingefangen. Die Sonntagtour habe ich mich mit zwei Tabletten über Wasser gehalten den rest des Tages war ich flach gelegen, der Bericht kommt daher etwas Später.  
Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. März 2009)

Hallo Eberhard,

dann auch Dir Gute Besserung.

SO mal schauen ob diese Woche wieder mal am Donnerstag was zusammen kommt. 
Also auf gehts Jungs (Mädels habe noche keine dabei) Vorschläge bitte.

Edit:
hier noch einmal der Link http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=98  zur Interessensgemeinschaft, und dort dann beitreten.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin[


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (2. März 2009)

@erwin  der link funzt net
@all  ich bin für do nicht am start
mal wieder jede menge konzerte die woche

heut abend 19uhr schlammspiele in sw bei uns am laden


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. März 2009)

Hallo Walter,

habs oben nochmal geändert.

und auch hier der Links http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=98

Wo fahrt ihr heute, schon eine Idee?

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (2. März 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hallo Walter,
> 
> habs oben nochmal geändert.
> 
> ...


peterstirn>dianeslust>turm>durch diehecke>durch dem ralle sein testloch>höllental richtung üchtel>über die brück>am waldrand hoch>unter der strass durch>lindenbrunen(durch den wieder freiglegten trail) zurück zum laden  und


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. März 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> peterstirn>dianeslust>turm>durch diehecke>durch dem ralle sein testloch>höllental richtung üchtel>über die brück>am waldrand hoch>unter der strass durch>lindenbrunen(durch den wieder freiglegten trail) zurück zum laden  und




Hi Walter 
schöne Tour, ist der Trail am Lindenbrunnen wieder fahrbar?? Ich war schon lange nicht mehr dort, ich glaube ich würde den gar nicht mehr finden


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (2. März 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Walter
> schöne Tour, ist der Trail am Lindenbrunnen wieder fahrbar?? Ich war schon lange nicht mehr dort, ich glaube ich würde den gar nicht mehr finden
> 
> 
> ...




jep das räumteam war vorort  

wir heut auf jeden eine schlammschlacht


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. März 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> jep das räumteam war vorort
> 
> wir heut auf jeden eine schlammschlacht



Das kann ich meiner Frau nicht schon wieder antun. Meine Bikeklamoten werden schon jeden Tag gewaschen, gestern sah ich auch aus wie S.. 

Brauche unbedingt noch 1-2 Bikehosen.

PS: was macht meine Platzangsthose?

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (2. März 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> PS: was macht meine Angsthose?




....das wäre doch auch mal was, oder?


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. März 2009)

Hi Holger,

du sollte die Zitate nicht so verschandeln 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (2. März 2009)

....ja, Erwin - ich weiß 
Hat mich aber gerade mal wieder so gereizt


----------



## böser_wolf (2. März 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> ....ja, Erwin - ich weiß
> Hat mich aber gerade mal wieder so gereizt



böser bube  tzzzz

@erwin
platzangst kommt im märz/april    ich hoff aber märz

kannst du deine zeug net selber wasch???????????
mit fast 50 und als it´ler 
müßtest du mit der waschm.. aber klarkommen oder????????


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. März 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> böser bube  tzzzz
> 
> @erwin
> platzangst kommt im märz/april    ich hoff aber märz
> ...



Das schon, aber man ( n ) nutzt auch mal die Vorteile eine Ehe 

Das Problem ist, dass ich momentan nur eine! lange Hose habe. Ich muß wohl heute oder morgen mal schauen was so es so neues auf dem Markt gibt. In der Stadtgallerie hat ein Jack Wolfskin Landen aufgemacht, da werde ich mal nach einer wasserabweisenden Outdoorhose schauen.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (2. März 2009)

ich fahr de ganzen winter schon ne   wolfskin hose
nur langsam wirds zu warm dafür 
bin am sonntag  das erste mal dieses jahr kurze hose gefahren


----------



## The_Ralle (2. März 2009)

jep und ich werd mir noch n bißchen Buch- und Filmmaterial besorgen, bevor ich in die Extreme-Chouching-Phase übergehe 

@holgerson
neeeeeeeeeeeeee - die Bikesaison is nettttttt rum!!! Ich verpass sozusagen mit relativ sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit den Haßbergritt, was ich ja schon mehr als bedauere, aber danach will ich wieder gut fit werden.

@walter
die Sache mit dem Loch is noch lange nicht gegessen - das wird nochmal richtig schön genommen!  p.s. war heute bei OP-Voruntersuchung- mein "Abtropfgewicht" liegt unter meinem Nennwert, den ich dir gegeben hab  (nur mal so nebenbei erwähnt). Dann muss nur noch der Winterspeck a bissle weg und schon is wieder einigermaßen Ordnung 

KaffeeGruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. März 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich fahr de ganzen winter schon ne   wolfskin hose
> nur langsam wirds zu warm dafür
> bin am sonntag  das erste mal dieses jahr kurze hose gefahren



Ne für ne kurze Hose is es mir Abends noch zu kalt. Am SOnntag mit den Steigerwald Biker wäre es gegangen.

@Ralle

Nix extrem-Chouching, da ist Ergobike oder sonstiges Gerät angesagt 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (2. März 2009)

Falls ich den Haxen ruhig halten soll kann ich mich nicht auf so ner Ergometer-Maschine abstrampeln...Krankengymnastik werd ich auf jeden Fall kriegen - soviel steht schonmal fest!


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. März 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Falls ich den Haxen ruhig halten soll kann ich mich nicht auf so ner Ergometer-Maschine abstrampeln...Krankengymnastik werd ich auf jeden Fall kriegen - soviel steht schonmal fest!



Hi Ralf,
nach meiner letzten Kreuzband-OP hatte ich am nächsten Tag eine Bewegungsschiene dran und am gleichen Tag noch Krankengymnastik.
Nach ca. 2-3 Wochen durfte ich dann schon auf ein Ergometer und feste strampeln 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (2. März 2009)

Tja - mal schauen, wie´s bei mir wird - ich will freilich wieder schnellstmöglich fit werden und belastbar sein.
Mein Traum wäre ja der Haßbergritt - aber 98% meiner Bekannten, die auch scho Erfahrung in solchen Verletzungssachen haben sagen: forget it!!


----------



## Bike-Oldie (2. März 2009)

März den 01.03.09.

Biketeilnehmer: Erwin, Gerhard, Klaus, Eberhard.

Tageskilometer: 29,6
Fahrzeit            : 02:12
Durchschnittge.: 13,4
Höhenmeter      : 423

Metrologisch gesehen war an diesen ersten März Frühlingsanfang. Der Wetterbericht hat uns fürs Wochenende eine Schönwetterperioden ankündigt mit Temperaturen von 12 grad, dem nicht so war. Das Wetter war diesig und Neblich bei 8 grad. Obwohl sich der Winter in den Tieferen lagen langsam sich verabschiedet, war ab den unterer Weilersbach die Schotterspuren vereist. Auf der Höhe von Nußberg Richtung Zabelstein und Gangolfberg kamen sogar noch 10 cm Schnee dazu.


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. März 2009)

Hallo Eberhard,

sehr schöne Bilder zu unserer super Tour. 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (2. März 2009)

so wieder da aus dem sw-wald  lustig lustig

tja ihr menschen das mit dem trüben wetter kommt daher 
das ihr früh um 9 biken geht 
ich war um 14uhr fahrn schön in der sonne 

@ralle  dein loch geht grad richtig gut hehe vollgas durch
          dafür hab ich am krankenhaus auf einer feucht vermoosten 
          treppe meine spagatkünste verbessert


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. März 2009)

Hi Walter,

schade wäre gerne mit, aber leider mußte ich etwas erledigen. Ich hoffe das es demnächst mal klappt.

Wie wars am Lindenbrunnen?? Matsch ohne Ende nehme ich an 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (2. März 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Wie wars am Lindenbrunnen?? Matsch ohne Ende nehme ich an
> 
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin



wie waren dann doch net dort der schlaubi war 16wochen nicht mehr auf dem bike und ziemlich fertig 
also kurze strecke


----------



## Bike-Oldie (3. März 2009)

Hi Erwin 

Mutter der Kompanie, Super wie du deine Leute zusammen hältst. Danke nochmals für deine Genesungs-Wünsche. Sonntag war die Tour von den Wetterbedingungen her wieder einmal anstrengend aber schön, laut Wetterbericht soll es sogar zum Wochenende bis auf 500hm wieder Schneien.
Habe deshalb noch ein Nachschlag an Schnee-Bildern.
Gruß Eberhard


----------



## skateson (3. März 2009)

Servus Jungs

Ich bin am Do nicht mit am Start.Muss mal meine Erkältung endlich auskurieren!!


----------



## Gandalf01 (3. März 2009)

Hi Sven,

schön wieder mal von DIr zuhören/lesen . Auch Dir Gute Besserung und ich hoffe, dass Du demnächst wieder mal dabei bist.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skateson (3. März 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Sven,
> 
> schön wieder mal von DIr zuhören/lesen . Auch Dir Gute Besserung und ich hoffe, dass Du demnächst wieder mal dabei bist.
> 
> ...




Danke. Seit Fasching bin ich nicht so Fit.Wenn ich wieder mal dabei bin würde ich sagen machen wir mal ein Heilige Länder Ride!!!


----------



## Gandalf01 (3. März 2009)

Hi Leute

was ist den los, was geht am Donnerstag?

Keiner Lust zum Biken



@Sven

wie sieht es denn zur Zeit an der Schwendenschanze aus? Viel Schnee und Eis oder nur Matsch ?




>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Steevens91 (3. März 2009)

Hey,

also wenn ich Donnerstags dahin kmom wo die Party steigt dann bin ich dabei 

Gruß
stefan


----------



## skateson (3. März 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> @Sven
> 
> wie sieht es denn zur Zeit an der Schwendenschanze aus? Viel Schnee und Eis oder nur Matsch ?
> 
> ...




Dazu kann ich leider nichts sagen, war die letzte Zeit immer nur in Richtung Büchelberg unterwegs! Sorry!!


----------



## Gandalf01 (3. März 2009)

skateson schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich leider nichts sagen, war die letzte Zeit immer nur in Richtung Büchelberg unterwegs! Sorry!!



Na dann müssen wir demnächst mal in diese Richtung, da war ich noch nie

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (3. März 2009)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Ich hätt am Do auch weng zeit zum Zweiradfahren.
Kommt halt weng aufs Wetter an.

@Steevens91: dann muss halt die Party zu dir kommen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steevens91 (3. März 2009)

Des wär natürlich grandios


----------



## zanderschnapper (4. März 2009)

Guten Morgen die Damen,

gute Neuigkeiten hab ich für Euch:
Ich habe diese Woche mal mit Stefan  telefoniert - ja Freunde, den gibt es auch noch.
Und er wäre sogar am Donnerstag Abend mit dabei 

Ich denke wir sollten mal wieder so die Richtung Schwedenschanze, Büchelberg etc. 

Klappt halt nur wenn uns einer der beiden Stefan's guidet 

Also, wie schaut's dann aus?
Soll ich mal den Termin ins LMB eintragen?

Gebt doch mal laut und sagt was wegen der Uhrzeit.


Beste Grüße aus dem "Ausland" 
Holger


----------



## La-Le-Lu (4. März 2009)

Ich bin für die Schwedenschanze 
Matsch und Schnee schau ich mir heute an der Schwedenschanze mal an
Gruß
    Stefan


----------



## zanderschnapper (4. März 2009)

Super Stefan,

dann sag aber hier im Forum noch mal kurz Bescheid 
Wenns mit der Schwedenschanze klappt, stell ich den Termin dann ein.


Gruß
Holger


----------



## böser_wolf (4. März 2009)

irgendwie wollen die konzertgötter net das ich rad fahr
die und nächste woche meld ich mich ab 

so mittag schwanberg falls interesse   melden

@ralle gestern soulfly +ignite   schönes geschrammel mit geschrei


----------



## The_Ralle (4. März 2009)

@walter
14+15 August Rocco del Schlacko Nähe Saarbrücken! Das trag ich mir mal genaz dick in den Kalender ein. Ignite würd ich auch gern mal sehen!!

@Gemeinde
Büchelberg können nur zwei Leutz guiden - der Sven oder meine Wenigkeit!
(nur mal nebenbei erwähnt)


----------



## zanderschnapper (4. März 2009)

Super Ralle,

dann hol dir mal ganz schnell bei Mannl & Hauck in Haßfurt einen Rollstuhl mit Geländebereifung


----------



## The_Ralle (4. März 2009)

Ich werd garnix bei Mannl & Hauck da abholen 

ich verfall bloss immer mehr dem Selbstmitleid. Mir wird langsam aber sicher von allen Seiten eingetrichtert, dass ich mich die nächsten 3 Monate auf kein Bike setzen werde.

:kotz:!!!!Das ist schon rein gedanklich die Hölle!!!!!:kotz:

Das wünsch ich keinem von euch!

BingradnetsogutdraufGruß


----------



## Steevens91 (4. März 2009)

Hey,

Ralf ich wollt nur ma anmerken: Für mindestens 3 Monate kannst du Sport vergessen! 
ne warn Spaß, ich wünsch dir natürlich gute Besserung 

Zum Schwedenschanze anschaun komm ich leider nixmehr,
aber ich schätz mal da wird scho was gehn irgendwie. 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## böser_wolf (4. März 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Ich werd garnix bei Mannl & Hauck da abholen
> 
> ich verfall bloss immer mehr dem Selbstmitleid. Mir wird langsam aber sicher von allen Seiten eingetrichtert, dass ich mich die nächsten 3 Monate auf kein Bike setzen werde.
> 
> ...



mach dir mal keinen kopf 
aufschneiden rumschneiden zunähen fertig 
und dann gehts fast schon wieder los 
langsam locker 
als ich mir das schlüsselbein+schulter zermatscht hab
wurd mir auch erzählt bla bla bla 6monate bla bla bla
und nach  4wochen hab ich meine erste locker tour gemacht 
nach 12woche wieder downhill gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (4. März 2009)

jjoohhhhh - die erste aufbauende Aussage!!! DANKE  - ich meins ernst.
So soll es laufen wenn alles prima klappt 
(Ich bezieh mich jetzt auf die 12 Wochen - nicht auf die 4)


----------



## Gandalf01 (4. März 2009)

Hi Leute,

also ich wäre am Donnerstag dabei, aber wahrscheinlich nicht mit den Supershuttle, da hab ich noch keine Lampe und auch keinen Akkuhalter  dran. Damit gehts am Samstag und/oder Sonntag wieder auf Tour
@Eberhard, wo gehts am Sonntag hin? (möglicherweise kriege ich nochmal von meiner Frau frei )

@Ralle
Meine letzte Kreuzband-OP war 1996/1997 und ich war 1 Woche stationär in Werneck und wurde an einem Montag entlassen, am Dienstag habe ich das Training noch vom Auto und der Seitenlinie aus beobachtet und am Donnerstag habe ich es mit Krücken gehalten, weil die Jungs nicht gemacht haben was ich gesagt habe. . 6 Wochen später habe ich mittrainiert und ca. 5 1/2 Monate später wieder gespielt .
Ich glaube schon dass Du nach 4-5 Wochen wieder auf dem Bike sitzt, allerdings wirst Du da noch keine Rennen fahren sondern etwas "gemütlichere" Runden mit den Steigerwald Bikern, den Triebtretern oder uns drehen 
Also auf gehts und Kopf hoch. Wichtig ist die Krankengymnastik und möglicherweise darfst DU da schon nach 1-2 Wochen auf ein Ergometer, dann kannst Du jeden Tag trainieren


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (4. März 2009)

Ich wenn den Begriff "Krankengymnastik" schon nur höre krieg ich Muskelkater!


----------



## La-Le-Lu (5. März 2009)

Schwedenschanze ist ok 
kein Schnee
Uhrzeit so ab 18 Uhr
Gruß
   Stefan


----------



## zanderschnapper (5. März 2009)

Also dann ist für heute Abend die Schwedenschanze angesagt 

Wäre ein *Treffpunkt* am Parkplatz um *18.30 Uhr *für alle angenehm?


Gruß
Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. März 2009)

Bin dabei, Uhrzeit egal 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (5. März 2009)

Hab den Termin mal schnell noch ins Last Minute Biking eingetragen.


----------



## Steevens91 (5. März 2009)

Hey,

Stefan, hast du genug Licht für alle dabei?
bzw. fährst du mit dem Auto hin? 

Kann mir ma einer von den andern die Telefon-NR vom Stefan per PN schicken bitte? 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## La-Le-Lu (5. März 2009)

Hey Stefan
Bringe noch ein Licht mit.
Komme um 18 Uhr bei dir vorbei.
Gruß
     Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steevens91 (5. März 2009)

Danke, bis dann


----------



## La-Le-Lu (5. März 2009)

Ps.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (5. März 2009)

Hallo Erwin super wen es klappen würde.
Habe soeben das Strecken Profil für den Sonntag gezeichnet. Die Strecke ist Schneefrei hat eine Länge von 30km mit gute 600hm. Sie Läuft durch die Sander Weinberge in einen Trail über die Autobahnbrücke in Richtung Ebersberg, sobald wir die Höhe erreicht haben biegen wir links über die Hohe-straße ein Höhenweg in Eltmanner-forst zum Eulengrund. In eine lange Abfahrt gelangen wir übern Feilsberg in nächsten anstieg zum Kohlberg, der Kohlbergtrail führt uns nach Oberschleichach. Über den nächste Anstieg gelangen wir zum Rennerkreuz im Trail zur Kammerforsterstraße durch den Marswaldtrail nach Zell und über den Radweg nach Sand.     
Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. März 2009)

Hi Leute,

so wieder zurück von der Donnerstagsrunde, dieses mal an der Schwendenschanze. Dabei waren Holger, Stefan, Stefan, Christian und ich. Besten Dank an unseren Guide Stefan war eine super Tour 

Hier mal die Daten:
Dauer: ca. 2:00 H (Reinse Fahrtzeit 1:33) na was war den da los
Länge:17,1 km
HMS: ca. 500 hms

und wie immer der Track als Anhang

@Eberhard
kann noch nicht definitiv zusagen denn meine Frau weiß noch nicht was wir am Sonntag machen wollen.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (6. März 2009)

Ja Leute,

ich schließe mich der Meinung von Erwin an - super Tour.
Und sogar die ersten richtigen Trails in diesem Jahr gefahren.

Besten Dank an Stefan 



@Christian,

schönes Rädchen hast Du die da aufgebaut 



Grüße
Holger


----------



## Michi83 (6. März 2009)

Hallo,

wäre auch gern mit gefahren gestern, hatte aber 2. Schicht.
Und Sonntag wird leider auch nichts, da lauf ich meinen ersten Wettlauf.
Ist von euch einer beim Maintallauf am So. dabei?
Wer baut eigentlich die schönen Lampen von euch?

Gruß
Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (6. März 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Ja Leute,
> 
> ich schließe mich der Meinung von Erwin an - super Tour.
> Und sogar die ersten richtigen Trails in diesem Jahr gefahren.
> ...


Ja Christian, 
schönes Hardtail ist ein anderes Gefühl die Trails runter zu shreddern 

@All
Sch... Wetter heute und voraussichtlich am WE, eigentlich wollte ich mit meinem neuen Supershuttle ein paar Touren machen, aber die fallen wohl alle ins Wasser. 
Geplant hatte ich für Samstag (Schonunger Trail und Schweinfurter Rude) und am Sonntag dann entweder mit den Steigerwald Bikern oder dann Mittags in Richtung Buch/Wässernachtal.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. März 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wäre auch gern mit gefahren gestern, hatte aber 2. Schicht.
> Und Sonntag wird leider auch nichts, da lauf ich meinen ersten Wettlauf.
> ...



Hi Michi,

Nee nee Laufen tue ich mir nicht an; viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Maintallauf. 

Die Lampen werden vom Stefan (La-Le-Lu) gebaut, er hat glaube ich noch ein paar Vorbestellungen 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (6. März 2009)

Vielen dank Erwin.
Werd mich dann mal Stefan
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 wenden.

Gruß

PS. Wann fahren wir mal wieder, und wo gibts die Smileys?


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. März 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Vielen dank Erwin.
> Werd mich dann mal Stefan
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Michi,

die Smileys gibs immer beim Antworten oder Zitieren Button, bei direkt Anworten mußt Du auf erweitert gehen.

Fahren können wir nächste Woche wieder einmal oder wenn Du Zeit hast 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (6. März 2009)

So Smileys hab ich gefunden. 
Also nächste Woche, wenns nicht grad regnet, würde es abends gehen. Außer Di..

Können wir ja kurzfristig planen.
Ist schon was für Do. ausgemacht, angedacht?

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. März 2009)

Hi Michi,
Mit nächster Woche Abends "OC-Runde" mit Licht können wir auf jeden Fall kurzfristig planen, möglicherweise geht auch was mit Schonunger Trail .

für nächsten Donnerstag gibts noch nichts, aber Du kannst ja schon mal die Runde lostreten . Holger und der Rest werden sich dann schon melden. Wenn Walter Donnerstag wieder Zeit hat wäre eine Schweinfurter Runde super. 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (6. März 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> ...Hoger und der Rest werden sich dann schon melden. Wenn Walter Donnerstag wieder Zeit hat wäre eine Schweinfurter Runde super.
> 
> 
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin




wer zum Henker ist den Hoger?
Hab ich da einen "Neuen" verpasst? 


P.S. Walter hat meine ich für nächste Woche schon abgesagt - muss wieder kleine, fette Mädchen "abschleppen"


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. März 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> wer zum Henker ist den Hoger?
> Hab ich da einen "Neuen" verpasst?
> 
> 
> P.S. Walter hat meine ich für nächste Woche schon abgesagt - muss wieder kleine, fette Mädchen "abschleppen"



den kennst Du noch nicht, das ist ein Held in Strumpfhosen  

Na wenn Walter nicht da dann müssen wir uns einen anderen Guide (Markus oder Georg, falls er noch nicht im Ausiland ist) oder eine andere Strecke suchen.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin
PS: habs geändert


----------



## Michi83 (6. März 2009)

wenigstens noch ein Held in Strumpfhosen


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. März 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> wenigstens noch ein Held in Strumpfhosen




Gestern war die Quota 3:2 für die Strumpfhosen Aber wir  Helde ohne Strumpfhosen sind auf dem Vormarsch

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi83 (6. März 2009)

Ja der Christian will ja auch ne "MTB"-Hose.


----------



## brndch (6. März 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Ja der Christian will ja auch ne "MTB"-Hose.



Des einzige was ich "will" ist ein nicolai Rahmen!

Da ich nächste woche Do und Fr kurzarbeit habe könnt ich noch irrgendwas am Zabelstein anbieten oder Richtung Geo Handthal da aber dann vom Parkplatz sonst wirds zu lang! 
Gruß

Jetz habts was zum [SIZE=-1]*diskutieren*[/SIZE]


----------



## skateson (6. März 2009)

```
Des einzige was ich "will" ist ein nicolai Rahmen!
```

Das hast du noch einiges vor für dieses Jahr!!

Noch ein Bike aufbauen!!??


Wir nähern uns langsam denn 2000Posts.


----------



## brndch (6. März 2009)

Mann wird ja wohl noch Träumen dürfen


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. März 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Des einzige was ich "will" ist ein nicolai Rahmen!
> 
> Da ich nächste woche Do und Fr kurzarbeit habe könnt ich noch irrgendwas am Zabelstein anbieten oder Richtung Geo Handthal da aber dann vom Parkplatz sonst wirds zu lang!
> Gruß
> ...


Hi Christian,

sieht nicht schlecht aus, habe mir das mal mit Google Earth angeschaut 

Edit:
Hier mal kurz die Daten aus GPS Track Analyse
Länge: 26,123
Dauer: ???
HMS: 870 hms 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (6. März 2009)

Ui,
des überrascht mich aber die magic maps karte zeigt mir nur 800 HM an.
Na ja was die dauer betrifft man könnte auch paar kleinigkeiten weglassen dann sind wir unter 800 Hm.
Aber ich müsste mit 2 h hinkommen.
Sind auch ein paar Techische sachen dabei. Vor allem der rote Schlüssel nach Prüßberg ist recht interessant.


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. März 2009)

Hi Christian

ich benutze zum analysieren meiner aufgezeichenten Tracks immer das Freewareprodukt von dieser Seite GPS-Freeware ist wirklich super

Dazu lade ich mir noch die nötigen SRMT-Daten und schon hast du eine gute Analyse der Tracks.

Du weißt ja als Guide kann man immer was weglassen, wenn man meinst es geht von der Zeit nicht, da verlassen wir uns dann immer alle auf den "Local" 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Bike-Oldie (6. März 2009)

Hi Erwin

an alle. So wie es ausschaut ist meine Zeit am Sonntagvormittag auch einwenig eingeschränkt, werde daher den letzten Berg zum Rennerkreuz weg lassen. Die Strecke wäre somit 26 km und um die 500hm.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. März 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hi Erwin
> 
> an alle. So wie es ausschaut ist meine Zeit am Sonntagvormittag auch einwenig eingeschränkt, werde daher den letzten Berg zum Rennerkreuz weg lassen. Die Strecke wäre somit 26 km und um die 500hm.
> 
> Gruß Eberhard


Hi Eberhard,
für Sonntag siehts bei mir schlecht aus, meine Frau plant ein kleines Essen mit ihren und meinen Eltern, da kann ich natürlich früh leider nicht zum Biken.
Wenn es das Wetter zuläßt dann drehe ich am Sonntag Nachmittag noch eine kleine Runde.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi83 (7. März 2009)

Hallo,

eine kleine Runde Sonntags Nachmittag klingt gut

Gruß


----------



## GEORGEDD (7. März 2009)

Moin Männers,

melde mich aus dem Skiurlaub zurück. Allerdings nicht in Schweinfurt sondern bei mir daheehme 
Leider bin ich schon letztes Wochenende ausgezogen und im Umzugsstress gabs keine Möglichkeit mit euch ne Abschlussrunde zu drehen. In Schweinfurt werde ich nur noch sehr sporadisch aufkreuzen. Ich hoffe ihr kommt mich mal in DD besuchen, ihr seid herzlich eingeladen - hier gibts viel zu sehen, gerade die Trails sind vom feinsten.

Wir lesen uns  Georg


----------



## Gandalf01 (7. März 2009)

Hi Georg,
schade dass es mit der Abschlußrunde nicht mehr geklappt hat, aber möglicherweise schaffen wir es einmal nach DD zu fahren  Was ist den aus Ausiland geworden?

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## GEORGEDD (8. März 2009)

Noch in Planung!


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. März 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eine kleine Runde Sonntags Nachmittag klingt gut
> 
> Gruß



Hi Michi,

werde voraussichtlich so gegen 13:00 Uhr in Ottendorf starten. 
Geplant: OC Wald -> Windräder ->Schonunger Trail -> Mainberg -> SW Wald (Karoffelbeet) -> Trail Richtung Kaltenhof und dann runter nach Mainberg und nach Hause
Dauer so ca. 2,5 -3 Stunden, da ich möglicherweise das Supershuttle nehme, da dauerst mit Sicherheit länger  

Also melde dich wenn Du mit willst, oder wer sonst noch mit will  

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (8. März 2009)

@GEORGDD and the rest
klar kommen wir Dich mal in DD besuchen. Müsste doch irgendwie machbar sein. Ist ja keine Weltreise!

BaldliegichflachGruß
Ralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (8. März 2009)

das letzte mal wo ich in dresden war bin ich früh mit nem dickem schädel 
am elbufer aufgewacht 
gerne wieder 

@all diese woch bin ich nicht dabei weil ich bei nem pink konzert job

morgen natürlich wieder schlammspiele in sw


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. März 2009)

Hi Leute
so meine Sonntagsnachmittags Schlammschlacht ist rum 
War super habe ein paar schöne Trails im SW-Wald abgefahren

He Walter kennst Du die Strecke 





Leider hatte ich nur den Blackberry dabei, deswegen ist das Bild nichts so gut geworden. 

So jetzt gehts ins SPortheim, nein kein Dienst, sondern was trinken 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Bike-Oldie (8. März 2009)

Hallo Jungs hier unsere Sonntagstour
März den 08.03.09.
Biketeilnehmer: Gerhard Langer,  Thomas Rottmann, Eberhard Mühlfelder.
Tageskilometer: 31,5
Fahrzeit            : 02:23
Durchschnittge.: 13,5
Höhenmeter      : 702
Wetter war Bewölkt, zum Schluss ein leichten Niederschlag mit Temperaturen bei 4 grad.
Die Bike Bedingungen waren der Jahreszeit entsprechend Super, kein Schnee und kein Matsch. Die Tour zog sich über Schotter und über einige maßen feste Bodenwege  anspruchsvoll auf die Höhe von Ebersberg, über eine schöne Abfahrt durch den Eltmanner Forst gelangten wir zm Anstieg am Feilsberg. Der Kohlbergtrail führte uns nach Oberschleichach, mit dem nächsten und letzten Anstieg ging die Tour an Rennerkreuz vorbei in eine Abfahrt in die Kammerstraße. Zum Schluss fuhren wir über den Böhlgrund nach Zell und wieder nach Sand.
Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. März 2009)

Hi Eberhard,

ein schöne Tour, die Du da wieder raus gesucht hast 

Ich hoffe dass das Wetter jetzt endlich mal besser wird, mir hats gestern im Schlamm keinen so richtigen Spaß gemacht, vorallem da ich eine Menge Trails bergauf gefahren oder doch mehr geschoben habe und das lag nicht am schwereren Supershuttle 
Die Trails bergab waren rutschig und tief und ich habe eine Menge Bikespuren von Verrückten wie ich/wir es sind, entdeckt 

@All
was geht am Donnerstag Christian hat ja schon einen Vorschlag gemacht, also aufgehts


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## skateson (9. März 2009)

Hello


Ich kann die Woche nicht, habe zweite Schicht.


Euch viel Spaß.

Gruß Sven


----------



## böser_wolf (9. März 2009)

so wieder da aus dem schweinfurter schlammwald  

@erwin  net ernst deine frage oder


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. März 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so wieder da aus dem schweinfurter schlammwald
> 
> @erwin  net ernst deine frage oder



Mir schon klar, dass Du das kennst , denn Du hast uns ja schon Luftlinie ca. 20-30 m dran vorbeigeführt

Wart ihr auch hinten in Üchtelhausen oder wo seit ihr rumgefahren?

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (10. März 2009)

@Christian,

geht deine Tour am Donnerstag auch wenn es jetzt noch die ganze Zeit regnet?

Für mich hört sich die *STEIGERWALDTOUR* ganz gut an 



Gruß Holger


----------



## bikepoli (10. März 2009)

hallo leute

Steigerwaldtour ?? 
gibts hier auch eine konkrete Beschreibung in Textversion?
einfach mal so ohne gps und sonstigen track verarbeitenden EDV_programme verständlich?

Danke für eine kurze INFO zur Steigerwaldtour am Do

Gruß --> Thomas


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. März 2009)

Hi Thomas

tuts ein Bild auch 







>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin
PS: mehr hab ich momentan auch nicht, da Christian die Tour schon gefahren ist, und ich doch eine etwas andere Heimat habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (10. März 2009)

skateson schrieb:


> ....
> Wir nähern uns langsam denn 2000Posts.



Und unser Holger hat zugeschlagen die 2000 gehört ihm 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (10. März 2009)

Yipie Yeah 
Gibts da vielleicht ein kleines Präsent für 

...ich mein ja nur.......!?


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. März 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Yipie Yeah
> Gibts da vielleicht ein kleines Präsent für
> 
> ...ich mein ja nur.......!?



Ja frag mal den, der den mit der Nummer 1 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (10. März 2009)

Mensch Erwin,

da werd ich ja glatt mit Geschenken überhäuft


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. März 2009)

Hi Leute,

Wie siehts jetzt mit Donnerstag aus?

Geht was oder muß ich alleine fahren , dann nehme ich wieder das Supershuttle, das dauert dann bis ich den Berg oben bin


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (10. März 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Wie siehts jetzt mit Donnerstag aus?





Ich habs ja schon geschrieben das mir die Steigerwaldtour von Christian zusagen würde.

Ich muss diese Woche nur heute und morgen bei meinen Freunden in Hessen aushalten   

Von daher wäre ich am Donnerstag dabei! 


*Also - was ist mit dem Rest der Truppe????*


----------



## brndch (10. März 2009)

Ja hallo,

bin gerade aus dem tiefschlaf erwacht.
@Holger:
Du bist die Tour doch schon gefahren. Falls du dich erinnern kannst.
Hab se nur weng gekürzt.
bis auf eine Auffahrt sollte das ganze auch bei dem Wetter machbar sein.
Alternativ vll Zabelstein da könnte man dann leichter die Tour abbrechen wenn Regen einsetzt.
Gruß

Beschreibung in Textform??? Sind jetz wieder in der Steinzeit angekommen???
Parkplatz Zabelstein-Keltenerlebnissweg bis nach Handtal-Steinernes Kreuz- Roter Schlüssel oberhalb von Sudrach über den Vollberg nach Prüßberg- über Waldspuelplatz wieder zum Z-stein


----------



## bikepoli (10. März 2009)

na lso geht doch - was heißt hier Steinzeit - die heuigen Geräte bereiten dir Probleme die die in der Steinzeit sicherlich nicht hatten
Aber trotzdem - immer schön weiter entwickeln gel 

so langsam wirds ja auch übersichtlicher habe nun text und Bild DAAAnke!

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (10. März 2009)

Aaaahhhh - jetzt erinnere ich mich auch wieder.

Das war die Tour wo wir nur zu dritt waren (Christian, Stefan und ich) und ich so fertig war - oder?

Mit den Treppenabfahrten und lustigen Sturzeinlagen 
Ist ne geile Tour - sollten wir schon in Angriff nehmen 



Gruß
Holger


P.S. wie ist das Wetter in der Heimat? - hier in Marburg pisst es schon den ganzen Tag wie aus Eimern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (10. März 2009)

Ja des Wetter ist bei uns  auch ned so tolle. Bewölkt mit wechselndem leichten Regen. 
Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. März 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> ...
> P.S. wie ist das Wetter in der Heimat? - hier in Marburg pisst es schon den ganzen Tag wie aus Eimern



Mieß Regen Niesel Naß Mist Wetter halt.

Das wird eine Schlammschlacht heute Abend, will eine kleine OC-Runde drehen.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (10. März 2009)

Also,
noch mal kurz zusammengefasst.

So wie es jetzt im Moment ausschaut sind am Donnerstag am Start:

Erwin
Christian
Holger 

Thomas (wie schauts bei dir aus?)


Grüße
Holger


----------



## böser_wolf (10. März 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Mit den Treppenabfahrten und lustigen Sturzeinlagen
> Ist ne geile Tour - sollten wir schon in Angriff nehmen



@erwin   mo**** peterstirn/dianeslust/kartoffelbeet/üchtelhausen/trimmdichpfad(der verbotene)/sonnenleite/jahnsplatz+die treppen hinter
dem schwimmbad  fertig



treppen hehe und ich hab koa zeit 

da am we das wetter besser werden soll  
würd ich mal ne schwanbergsrunde an bieten
ganz dezent trails schotter serpentinen und SCHLAMM 
zu einer dezenten zeit so um 12-13uhr
evt fährt mei mädel mit falls sie ihr bikeseminar überlebt
http://www.bikeactivities.de/


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. März 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> @erwin   mo**** peterstirn/dianeslust/kartoffelbeet/üchtelhausen/trimmdichpfad(der verbotene)/sonnenleite/jahnsplatz+die treppen hinter
> dem schwimmbad  fertig
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Walter

schöne Runde am Mo.  möglicherweise hast Du noch ein paar Spuren von mir im Kartofelbeet gesehen  

Wann am WE (Samstag oder Sonntag) ?? 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (10. März 2009)

ah vergessen     
so mittag   
weil sa start mer schon umzugs mäßig jetzt gehts los  ole ole


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (10. März 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ah vergessen
> so mittag
> weil sa start mer schon umzugs mäßig jetzt gehts los  ole ole



Wenns den klappen sollte kann ich aber leider net vor 13:45/14:00 Uhr in Iphofen sein. 
Muß ich aber noch klären.  

 Schwanbergtour 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (10. März 2009)

is ja noch zeit mit 14uhr hab ich auch keine mühe


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. März 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> is ja noch zeit mit 14uhr hab ich auch keine mühe



@Walter
ausgecheckt  wenns Wetter paßt bin ich mit Supershuttle dabei, also daran denken die Anstiege rauf dauert es noch länger . 

Uhrzeit so gegen 13:45/14:00 Uhr in Iphofen sollte klappen 

Schwanbergrunde

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (10. März 2009)

Hallo,

also wenn das Wetter so einigermaßen passt bin ich am DO dabei.
So evt. auch, mal schauen was sich so ergibt.

Wie macht ihr das so mit dem Radtransport?

Gruß


----------



## Steevens91 (10. März 2009)

Wenn der Stefan am Do fährt bin ich denk ich auch dabei 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. März 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also wenn das Wetter so einigermaßen passt bin ich am DO dabei.
> So evt. auch, mal schauen was sich so ergibt.
> ...



Hi Michi, 
die meisten fahre selber mit dem Auto hin. Ich habe leider nur einen Träger für ein Fahrrad an meinem A3 sonst würde ich Dich mitnehmen.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. März 2009)

Guten Morgen in die Heimat,

mann ist das hier ein Sauwetter.
Gestern den ganzen Tag Dauerregen (aber nicht nur ein paar Tröpfchen) und jetzt kommts gerade wieder richtig schön weiß von oben 

Aber nun zur Donnerstagsfrage:

Soll ich den Termin mal ins *Last Minute Biking *eintragen?

Uhrzeit wieder 18.30 Uhr - Treffpunkt am Zabelsteinparkplatz???


Meldet Euch doch bitte nochmal dazu.
Schönen Tag Euch allen 


Grüße
Holger


----------



## brndch (11. März 2009)

Hey Holger,

ja trags halt mal ein.

Bei uns ist blauer Himmel. Wie geil.

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. März 2009)

Dein Wunsch war mir Befehl - Meister!
Termin steht


----------



## brndch (11. März 2009)

Genaue Beschreibung bzw. ein Bild der Route ist im Tread zu sehen - wobei Christian geschrieben hat das wir da noch etwas flexibel sind.

Aber hallo, wenn du Treppen möchtest dann bekommst du Treppen!
Variante1: 10m Treppen
Variante2: 300m Treppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (11. März 2009)

Ne, ne, neee - ich brauche die Treppen nicht unbedingt.
Wobei Treppenfahren bei Dunkelheit, das hat bestimmt auch seinen Reiz 

Soll dann die Mehrheit entscheiden - ich halt mich raus.


----------



## slowup-fastdown (11. März 2009)

hallo mountainbiker,

am donnerstag hört sich nach einer ordentlichen runde an.

treffpunkt ist der parkplatz am Zabelstein ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



der ganz oben auf dem berg ???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wenn meine erkältung mich nun endlich verläßt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




werde ich morgen kommen.

guck mer ma, dann sah mer scho






mathias


----------



## Bike-Oldie (11. März 2009)

Hallo Holger für unsere Besten, hier noch ein Paar Bilder vom vergangenem Jahr.


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. März 2009)

Besten Dank - Eberhard,

sind ja schöne Bilder die Du da von mir hast 
Bist Du deine Erkältung wieder los?
Oder anders herum gefragt - bist Du am Donnerstag mit dabei?



@all other Riders,

wir sollten mal eine Gedenkminute für unseren Ralle einlegen.
Der wird nämlich heute am Knie operiert.

*Ralle, alter Kumpel *- ich denk an dich und drück dir ganz fest die Daumen das Du wieder recht schnell fit bist 


Grüße
Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. März 2009)

Hi
@Eberhard
ja wie immer schöne Bilder von Dir 

Na dann hoffen wir mal mit dem Ralle, dass alles gut geht und er schnell wieder biken kann.

Sitze gerade im Büro in Herzogenaurach und hier ist das Wetter eher durchwachsen, Wolken aber kein Regen!
Mit meiner OC-Runde wurde es gestern auch nichts, meine Frau war walken und die meinte nix als Schlamm auf der Strecke, also habe ich das ganze gestern abgeblasen. 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. März 2009)

Hi Erwin,

dann wärste halt wenigstens im Dorf ein paar Runden gefahren.
Wir brauchen noch ein paar Pünktchen im WP.
Mein Ziel war Platz 30.
Davon sind wir aber noch ein ganzes Stück weit weg.
Wobei der Thilo jetzt gerade wieder in der Sonne auf Malle seine Runden dreht und bestimmt bis zum Sonntag noch 100 Punkte beisteuert.

Ohhh, Sonne und schön warm 


Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. März 2009)

Hi Holger,

wenns Wetter paßt und ich heute rechtzeitig raus kommen, dann drehe ich heute eine Ersatzrunde
Platz 30 ist aber schon ein sportliches Ziel, also an die restlichen auf gehts zum Donnerstagsbiken.

@Eberhard und die Steigerwald Biker
Ich hoffe ihr fahrt am Donnerstag mit, wäre schön, mit Sonntag Vormittag wirds leider diese Woche nichts, das haut mit dem Mittagessen mit der Familie nicht so richtig hin und außerdem stellt sich Walter diesen Sonntag als Guide für eine Schwanbergrunde zur Verfügung. 
*Also auf gehts Biker aller Regionen vereinigt euch*  


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (11. März 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wie macht ihr das so mit dem Radtransport?
> 
> Gruß




ich sag nur vw bus


----------



## bikepoli (11. März 2009)

high @ all

Der aktuelle Treffpunkt für die Do-Tour ist der Parkplatz am Zabelstein (=Zufahrt von der Höhenstraße) 
Zeit: 18:30 Uhr oder 
wenn das nicht so ist bitte um genaue und unmissverständliche Anweisung 

So wie es aktuell aussieht werde ich auch mal wieder nachts fahren.

Wollte schon immer mal treppen fahren - vielleicht gehts leichter wenn ich nichts sehe

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (11. März 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> _*STREBER********************_


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. März 2009)

Servus Walter,

das hat mit Streber nix zu tun.
Man sollte nur immer ein Ziel vor Augen haben.
Und mein Ziel für den Winterpokal war halt mal Platz 30 


Gruß Holger


P.S. meine Zeit zum biken ist halt auch sehr begrenzt - sonst wären wir schon am Ziel


----------



## böser_wolf (11. März 2009)

STREBER



biste am so dabei???


----------



## brndch (11. März 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Man sollte nur immer ein Ziel vor Augen haben.
> Und mein Ziel für den Winterpokal war halt mal Platz 30
> 
> 
> ...



Hab jetz die dreitage woche wenn des wetter passt geht da noch was!
Aber 40 stunden aufholen wird ned einfach!


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. März 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> biste am so dabei???



Nein leider nicht,

ist mir von der Zeit her zu spät.
Du weißt doch - der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. März 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Hab jetz die dreitage woche wenn des wetter passt geht da noch was!
> Aber 40 stunden aufholen wird ned einfach!



Der Stefan  hat die nächste Woche denke ich auch frei.
Vielleicht hat er ja auch noch mal Lust richtig anzugreifen 
Gelle Stefan???

Und am Donnerstag wenn wir alle Mann am Start sind geht ja auch noch was zusammen.
Das wird schon noch - auch wenn es nur noch 2 1/2 Wochen bis zum Ende sind.

Bei mir fällt das letzte WE ab 27.03 - 29.03. schon mal weg.
Mach da einen Kurzurlaub mit der ganzen Familie 


Gruß Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (11. März 2009)

Hi Jungs 
 Mal Schauen, wie es bei mir klappt. Bis dann Parkplatz Zabelstein 18:30 
Habe noch einiges Bildmaterial von 2008 aufgestöbert.
Die Besten 2008 von Kleinmünster.
Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Steevens91 (11. März 2009)

Hey,

morgen besuch ich mal den Ralle im KKh 

Soll ich ma von allen schöne Grüße ausrichten? 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. März 2009)

Hi Stefen

Richte auf jeden Fall schöne Grüße und gute Besserung von uns aus!

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## bikepoli (12. März 2009)

hi

dem Ralle auch aus Sand einen schönen Gruß 

wir hoffen alle auf einen schmerzfreien und zügigen Heilungsprozeß 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## zanderschnapper (12. März 2009)

Hallo Thomas,


wer kommt denn jetzt alles von der "Sander Fraktion" ? 

Weil Du doch mal nach dem Treffpunkt gefragt hast - es ist der große Parkplatz gleich rechts neben der Strasse.


Gruß Holger


----------



## zanderschnapper (12. März 2009)

*Daher noch mal mein Appell an alle:*

Wenn schon ein Termin im Last Minute Biking eingetragen wird, was ja fast immer der Fall ist, 
*dann bitte auch eintragen!!! *

So hat man wenigstens einen kleinen Anhaltspunkt wer kommt und man muss nicht noch lange warten 

Fazit: für heute Abend sind bisher nur 2 (Erwin und Stefan) eingetragen


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. März 2009)

Hi Leute,
ich schaue gerade aus dem Bürofenster, und sehe Regen Regen und noch mehr Regen, das wird heute Abend ein nasser Ausflug

@Eberhard und die Steigerwald Biker,
hab mir gerade mal eure Planungen für die Tages- und Mehrtagesausflüge angeschaut und wenn ihr mich mitnehmt würden ich gerne 
*am 21.05.2009 - 22.05.2009 die 2-Tagestour zum Kreuzberg* mitfahren. 

@Walter
Stefan war heute Vormittag da und hat gesagt, dass er ist am Sonntag auch dabei ist 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## bikepoli (12. März 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> 
> wer kommt denn jetzt alles von der "Sander Fraktion" ?
> ...


 

Hallo Holger

ich für mich kann sagen ich bin eingetrgen. 
Ich hatte gestern mit Eberhard telefoniert und dabei die Zusage erhalten - also Eberhard auch dabei 
Wie gestern zu vermuten war, wird der mathias auch mitkommen, habe aber noch keine echte Rückmeldung hierzu

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. März 2009)

Super Thomas,

jetzt muß es nur noch das Regnen aufhören, dann wird es mit Sicherheit richtig gut.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## slowup-fastdown (12. März 2009)

hallo biker,

melde mich hiermit offiziel in dreifacher ausfertigung für 

heute abend ab







    ich bin noch nicht fit    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




viel spaß, viel sonne und immer ein bisschen luft in den reifen.






 mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (12. März 2009)

*Weichei*


----------



## bikepoli (12. März 2009)

habe gerade die Nachricht erhalten - Mathias nicht fit (Schnupfen Husten Heiterkeit!)

also somit voraussichtlich nur Eberhard und ich

Gruß 
aus dem oberfränkischem Dauerregen (Bamberger Schnürlesregn)


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. März 2009)

bikepoli schrieb:


> habe gerade die Nachricht erhalten - Mathias nicht fit (Schnupfen Husten Heiterkeit!)
> 
> also somit voraussichtlich nur Eberhard und ich
> 
> ...


Hi Thomas,

hier ist es nicht anderes es regnet ohne Ende wenn das so weiter geht, dann sehe ich schwarz für heute Abend. 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## bikepoli (12. März 2009)

Ich hoffe ja man erfährt das ganze rechtzeitig


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. März 2009)

Aber klar doch
ich schick Dir mal meine Handynr per Pn

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (12. März 2009)

....es wird nix abgesagt..........

*Für heute Abend gilt deshalb das Motto:*

*Wasserspiele im Steigerwald*


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. März 2009)

Hi Holger

und du brings den Glühwein mit 

Ich hoffe Du erinnerst Dich noch an die Tour an der Schwendenschanze

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (12. März 2009)

Na klar tu ich mich daran erinnern,


da ist mir damals das Wasser aus den Handschuhen gelaufen.
Im Auto noch schnell umgezogen und dann  am Parkplatz


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. März 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Na klar tu ich mich daran erinnern,
> 
> 
> da ist mir damals das Wasser aus den Handschuhen gelaufen.
> Im Auto noch schnell umgezogen und dann  am Parkplatz


Als heute läuft Dir das Wasser nicht nur aus den Handschuhen sondern aus allen Kleidungsteilen . 
Also trockene Kleidung und etwas zum Aufwärmen ist Pflicht, falls wir fahren 

Habe gerade mit Thomas ausgemacht, falls wirklich nichts geht rufe ich ihn spätestens um 18:00 Uhr an.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GEORGEDD (12. März 2009)

Dann kommt doch einfach zu mir zum Biken! Ist zwar grad kein Sonnenschein aber zumindest regnet es nicht 



 

Gruß Georg


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. März 2009)

Hi Georg,

super aber heute klappt das nicht mehr 

Bei uns wirds nicht besser aber auch nicht schlechter, sondern nur nässer

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. März 2009)

Hi Leute, habe gerade mit Holger telefoniert, der hat immer noch kein INet zuhause, 
also wir

*Fahren*

wir sind keine *Weicheier*

Bis gleich

Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. März 2009)

Hi Leute, so wieder zurück

war eine spitzen Tour, Besten Dank an unseren Guide Christian 
Gestartet bei Nebel und leichtem Regen, der bin zum Ende nicht nachgelassen hat.  

Dabei waren: Christian, Stefan, Stefan, Holger, Eberhard, Thomas und Erwin

Hier mal die Daten:
Dauer: 2:41h (reine Fahrzeit 2:25h)
Länge: 26,519 km
HMS: ca. 700hms 

und wie immer der Track.



>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (13. März 2009)

Moin Jungs,

na - seid ihr alle gut nach Hause gekommen?
War ja wieder mal ne richtig klasse Tour gestern, nur Schade das man durch den Nebel nicht viel gesehen hat.

Das mit der Höhenmeterangabe kommt ziemlich gut hin, Erwin.
Ich hab gestern schon mal am 1000er gekratzt - 47hm hatten mir gefehlt.

Habe heute morgen allerdings noch etwas schwere Beine 

Die Tour müssen wir bei guten Wetterbedingungen und trockenem Untergrund unbedingt noch mal fahren.


Gruß 
Holger


P.S. aktuelles Teamranking - *Platz 40*
es fehlen also nur noch 10 Plätze - also haut nei !!!!


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. März 2009)

Morgen,

ja gut nach hause gekommen
Schwere Beine hab ich zwar nicht, aber gestern Abend war ich doch ganz schön geschaft
Ich bin Holgers Meinung, wir sollten bei schönem Wetter und mehr Sicht diese Tour wiederholen.

So jetzt noch was unserer Interessensgemeinschaft, das Bildchen/Logo ist nicht so das ware, also macht doch bitte mal ein paar Vorschläge für ein "kleines" Logo., damit es etwas "fetziger" aussieht.  Also auf gehts 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (13. März 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Morgen,
> ...
> So jetzt noch was unserer Interessensgemeinschaft, das Bildchen/Logo ist nicht so das ware, also macht doch bitte mal ein paar Vorschläge für ein "kleines" Logo., damit es etwas "fetziger" aussieht.  Also auf gehts
> 
> ...


Hi Leute,

bitte weitere Vorschläge, ich habe schon eine Vorschlag hochgeladen

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. März 2009)

Hi Leute,
so ein kleiner Nachschlag von unserer gestrigen Tour. Nachdem ich heute mein Bike geputz habe mußte ich auch noch meine Schaltung wieder einstellen. Das Schaltauge war schön verbogen. Aber soviel ich weiß war ich ja gestern nicht der einzige mit einer etwas angeschlagenen Schaltung oder Thomas? 

Nicht vergessen die Schwanbergtour am Sonntag, wer noch mit will bitte melden, damit wir wissen wer auf jeden Fall kommt. Bis jetzt sind wir zu dritt.
(Walter, Stefan  und Ich)

Treffpunkt um 14:00 Uhr in Iphofen am großen Parkplatz.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (13. März 2009)

Hey Erwin,

Ich denk ich komme auch zum Schwanberg. 14 Uhr ist auch für mich eine sehr angenehme zeit.
Schade das es gestern die ganze zeit geregnet hat. Wie ich zu hause war hab ich ned mal mehr die Schuhe aufbekommen vor kälte!
Wäre vll auch mal eine schöne Sonntagsrunde???

Ist aber immer wieder beeindruckend wie viele Narren sich bei solchem Wetter zum biken treffen.

Dann bis sonntach

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. März 2009)

Hi Christian,
super, die Schwanbergrunde ist echt was feines, allerdings nehme ich mein Supershuttle mit d. h. es geht noch langsamer den Berg rauf 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (13. März 2009)

Na also dann kannste ja en Walter bergab hinterher schießen!


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. März 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Na also dann kannste ja en Walter bergab hinterher schießen!


Ne Ne der ist mir viel zu schnell  und außerdem kennt der jede Kurve und jede Bodenwelle mit dem Vornamen

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (13. März 2009)

@all Riders!!!
Ich bin wieder zurück. Soweit alles gut überstanden. Hab ne Motorschiene zum mehrfach täglichen Training daheim und heute war auch schon direkt nachm Krankenhaus die erste Krankengymnastik angesagt.

Der Stefan war gestern bei mir im Krankenhaus und hat mir von euch allen schöne Grüße und alles Gute ausgerichtet. Dafür nochmal an alle auch ein fettes Dankeschön 

Seit gestern haben die Schmerzen gut nachgelassen. Mal schaun, wie sichs entwickelt. Tu mir momentan noch n bissle schwer, meinen linken Unterschenkel von alleine u heben, aber des wird scho langsam.

Freu mich auf jeden Fall schon auf den Rest der Saison, der mir noch bleibt und auf das Haro Extreme X7freu ich mich auch schon. Hab scho noch a bissle was vor 

Gruß Ralle

p.s. die Nachtschwester wollte kein  rausrücken obwohl ich ganz ganz lieb gefragt hab - aber sie hat wenigstens recht cool reagiert  aber unterm Strich gabs trotzdem nix...


----------



## GEORGEDD (14. März 2009)

Gute Besserung Ralle,

welche Nack...ähm...Nachtschwester war es denn? Schwester Ilona oder Schwester Gabriele? (siehe unten)  

Gruß Georg


----------



## Gandalf01 (14. März 2009)

Hi Ralle,
schön von Dir zu hören, dann auf geht's und viel Spaß bei der Krankengymnastik 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Bike-Oldie (14. März 2009)

Hi Leute 

Es war eine feucht aber fröhliche Night end Reit Tour am Donnerstag. Sie war einfach Spitze, dafür nochmals einen besonderen Dank von den zwei Steigerwaldbiker an Christian. Werde sie bei bessern Wetter auf jeden fall wiederholen, oder wen ihr sie fahrt mich anschließen. Wir Freuden uns über die gemeinschaftlichen Tour. Man konnte sozusagen mit dieser Tour am Freitag so richtig durchstarten. Habe hier noch ein paar Bilder, die von den umständen her nicht so gelungen sind. 
Hi Ralle auch von uns Steigerwaldbiker die besten Genesungs-Wüsche, und ein baldiges  Wiedersehen im Steigergerwald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (14. März 2009)

so wieder mal da  
also morgen 14 uhr parkplatz feuerwehrhaus  in iphofen


----------



## Gandalf01 (14. März 2009)

Hi Walter, bin gerade mit Supershuttle im Waessernachtal unterwegs, Schlamm Dreck und Matsch 
Gruss Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (14. März 2009)

So Leute,
wieder zurück von meiner Wässernachtrail-Schlammschlacht-Tour mit dem Supershuttle . Das schöne Wetter heute mußte man einfach ausnutzen und eine "kleine" Runde drehen. Dafür werde ich morgen wahrscheinlich noch langsamer den Berg hochkommen 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (14. März 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> So Leute,
> Das schöne Wetter heute mußte man einfach ausnutzen und eine "kleine" Runde drehen.
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin



So siehts aus. Hab heute morgen gleich mein RR beim Noel abgeholt und die Strassen unsicher gemacht. Nur hab trotz dem Wetter nasse füsse bekommen.
Ich sag nur land unter am Main. Da ist des Rennrad zum U-Boot geworden!

Gruß


----------



## Michi83 (14. März 2009)

Na da wart ihr ja alle fleißig heut.
Musst mich noch weng von gestern erholen 
Dann hab ich mein Bike sauber gemacht und ein wenig Fahrtechnik geübt.

Morgen früh gehts dann wieder so 2 Std. raus, mal schauen ob RR oder MTB.

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. März 2009)

Guten Morgen,

so alle ausgeschlafen 
ich nehme mal an Eberhard und die Steigerwald Biker sind schon lange beim Biken, da ich heute mit Walter, Christian und Stefan  am Schwanberg fahre und mich gestern im Wässernachtal etwas ausgetobt habe  laß ich es heute mal etwas langsamer angehen.

Hier noch ein Bild von gestern




>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (15. März 2009)

ok wetter passt soweit am schwanberg 
und hey ich fahr mal wieder geschalten  
aber nur neun gänge wird bergauf etwas rasseln
bis um 2


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. März 2009)

Hi Walter,
Hab noch etwas müde Beine, wird also etwas langsamer den Berg raug gehn.

bis um 2

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (15. März 2009)

Na denn wünsch ich den Herrschaften mal viel Spaß nachher am Schwanberg 

Grüßt mir den SerpentinaTrail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabenpfeil (15. März 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Walter,
> Hab noch etwas müde Beine, wird also etwas langsamer den Berg raug gehn.
> 
> bis um 2
> ...




.... wieviel wiegt denn dein S-Shuttle??.
Könnte mich ja mal mit meiner Hardride anschliessen
(wiegt allerdings 20kg + :-( )
Gruß Ernie


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. März 2009)

Hi Schwabenpfeil,

mein Supershuttle wiegt 15,6 kg ohne Fahrer  der wiegt momentan 8 kg zuviel 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Bike-Oldie (15. März 2009)

Hi Erwin
Schönes Bild mit deinem Supershuttel. Der Trail auf deinem Bild lässt Bikerherzen höher Schlagen.

Hier noch eine intresande Ifo über andere Aktivitäten von Sand Biker.  


night-trail

Hallo MTBiker
ich habe auf meiner Website http://www.ludwigpeter.de oder http://www.night-trail.de einen neuen Bereich night-trail eingerichtet.
Dort möchte ich Termine und Infos zum Thema night-trail bringen.


happy trail
Ludwig Peter
mailto:[email protected]
http://www.ludwigpeter.de
http://www.night-trail.de


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (15. März 2009)

Na, vielleicht mach ich mein HAI-Ride mal wieder flott, iss nicht ganz so schwer.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## böser_wolf (15. März 2009)

so mal ein bild von heut am schwanberg   nass wars 
@ralle mein knie tut jetzt auch weh


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. März 2009)

Hi Leute, 
so bin auch wieder zuhause, hat heute etwas länger gedauert, da ich noch vereinsmäßig unterwegs war
Erst einmal besten Dank an Walter unseren Schwanbergguide, die Tour war absolute Spitze

Die Waldtrails, der Serpentientrail alles war Spitze und teilweise super befahrbar, leider habe ich den Sturz von Walter nicht mitbekommen, da ich wie immer weit abgeschlagen hinterher gedüst bin , heute haben mir einfach ein paar Körner gefehlt um etwas schneller den Berg rauf zu kommen, aber Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht Und wenn man Walter mal alleine vorfahren läßt dann baggert der auch noch eine Wanderin an, allerdings war die schon vergeben und an wen wohl an unseren Bösen Wolf, es war seine Freundin  

@Walter
Du hast doch noch mehr Bilder gemacht und auch ein paar kleine Filmchen, kannst Du die auch irgendwo ablegen -

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (16. März 2009)

Hi Leute
Hier eine kleine Zusammenfassung von unsern Thomas nach unser 85 Jährigen Vereins Festkomers des RV Adler. Bei der Sonntags-Steigerwald Tour konnte ich leider aus Gesundheitlichen Gründen Sprich Festabend nicht Anwesend sein. Nach kurzer Ruhepause von 4 Stunden Stand am Heutigen Sonntagmorgen 9 Uhr Thomas und Stefan schon wider auf der Matte, um die Strecke von fast 42 km zufahren. Wäre heute so von mir nie zuschafen gewesen, wie sagt man dazu Thomas. Hut ab von der Jungend. 

Kleiner Ausritt geplant und mit Wecker stellen auch nicht verpasst.
Teilnehmer: Stefan Rippstein, Gerhard Langer, Klaus Wippich und ich

41,87 km dazu 577 hm / Zeit: 2:26:12  / Durchschn. 16,9 und brauchbares trockenes Wetter

Sand/Schlossberg/Kammerstraße/Untersteinbach/Obersteinbach/Eschenauer Höhe/Böhlgrund/Zell/Sand


----------



## zanderschnapper (16. März 2009)

*Kleiner Zwischenstand im Winterpokal:*

*aktuell Platz 36*

weiter so - 






.....es wird schon noch Platz 30


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. März 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> Hier eine kleine Zusammenfassung von unsern Thomas nach unser 85 Jährigen Vereins Festkomers des RV Adler. Bei der Sonntags-Steigerwald Tour konnte ich leider aus Gesundheitlichen Gründen Sprich Festabend nicht Anwesend sein. Nach kurzer Ruhepause von 4 Stunden Stand am Heutigen Sonntagmorgen 9 Uhr Thomas und Stefan schon wider auf der Matte, um die Strecke von fast 42 km zufahren. Wäre heute so von mir nie zuschafen gewesen, wie sagt man dazu Thomas. Hut ab von der Jungend.
> 
> Kleiner Ausritt geplant und mit Wecker stellen auch nicht verpasst.
> ...



Hi Eberhard,
ich nehme an euer Festkommers war gut und feuchtfröhlich .
Die Jugend verkraftet das besser als wir älteren . Ich habe heute auch noch schwere Beine von der Schwanbergrunde. 
Die Jungs mußten gestern öfters auf mich warten, ich hatte am Schluß keine Körnern mehr, an jedem Anstieg müßte ich abreisen lassen, aber bergab war ich dann wieder dabei. 

So das war es für diese Woche mit Biken, am Mittwoch Nachmittag gehts für 4 Tage zum Skifahren nach Südtirol.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## bikepoli (16. März 2009)

Morgen Jungs und Mädels?

Wochenende überstanden? -> na klar die jungen können das noch !

Ihr müsst eure Körner nur etwas besser einteilen*

Nicht die Geschwindigkeit sondern die Beständigkeit macht die Kilometer !

Ja, ja so ein Festabend hats ganz schön in sich und in den Fässern. 
Aber der Schweinehund hatte keine Chance - blieb ja noch der restliche Sonntag zum relaxen - oder Rad putzen?

Also Bis denn und immer schön artig bleiben!


----------



## zanderschnapper (16. März 2009)

bikepoli schrieb:


> Nicht die Geschwindigkeit sondern die *Länge* machen die Meter !




kleiner Nachtrag mit kleiner Veränderung von mir


----------



## bikepoli (16. März 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> kleiner Nachtrag mit kleiner Veränderung von mir


 
Na gut so kann man das ganze auch ausdrücken!

Gratulation Holger tüchtig - 3 Plätze aufgeholt


----------



## Cyclomaster (16. März 2009)

So ich bin gestern wieder zurück gekommen.

Ein paar kurz infos aus meinem TL

Dauer ein Woche

Km 1101
HM 8625
Traininszeit 38h
Verbrauch 29558 Kcal


----------



## zanderschnapper (16. März 2009)

Super Thilo,

hast ja ganz schön rein gehauen


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. März 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> So ich bin gestern wieder zurück gekommen.
> 
> Ein paar kurz infos aus meinem TL
> 
> ...



Super Thilo , 

Na dann werden wir Dich demnächst mal wieder bei den Ausfahrten begrüßen dürfen.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (16. März 2009)

Kann man eigentlich nachträglich auch nach an euerem Winterpokal teilnehmen.
Hätte da auch noch weng KM in meinem Trainingstagebuch.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (16. März 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich nachträglich auch nach an euerem Winterpokal teilnehmen.
> Hätte da auch noch weng KM in meinem Trainingstagebuch.
> 
> Gruß



Hi Michi, 
das ist leider nicht mehr möglich, da die Anzahl der Teammitglieder auf 5 begrenzt ist.

Aber der nächster Winterpokal kommt bestimmt 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (16. März 2009)

so bilder vom sonntag   nix video
http://picasaweb.google.de/schlamms...authkey=Gv1sRgCIHimeftysTqhwE&feat=directlink


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. März 2009)

Hi Walter,

Besten Dank, kann ich mir aber erst heute Abend anschauen, komme von hier nicht drauf.

Was hab die triebtreter für heute Abend geplant?


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (16. März 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Was hab die triebtreter für heute Abend geplant?
> 
> 
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin



ich nix bin unterwegs  
der schlaubi fährt  durch den wald denk ich


----------



## zanderschnapper (16. März 2009)

Sooooo,

und nun wieder die Montagsfrage:

*Was machen wir diesen Donnerstag bzw. wo wollen wir fahren??*

Um kreative Vorschläge wird gebeten


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. März 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Sooooo,
> 
> und nun wieder die Montagsfrage:
> 
> ...



Also ich bin fürs Ahrntal in Südtirol, ich melde mich für diese Woche ab, da ich ab Mittwoch für ein paar Tage zum Skifahren gehe

Bin erst nächste Woche wieder dabei, ich schätzte mal das wird der letzte Nightride, danach wird die Uhr umgestellt und es ist Abend länger hell!


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (16. März 2009)

Jungs,

wir müssen noch etwas Gas geben 
Aktuell um 21.42 Uhr fehlen auf Platz 30 *nur noch* 45 Pünktchen.

Also ran an die Puletten, äh - Pedale


----------



## brndch (16. März 2009)

@Holger: Wenn nichts zusammen kommt könnten wir ja nen Nightride auf dem Rennrad machen. Wäre bestimmt auch mal lustich.

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (17. März 2009)

Jep,

da ist der Thilo dann bestimmt auch gerne dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi83 (17. März 2009)

Rennrad wäre lustig.
müsste ich aber wissen wann und wo, damit ich evt. dann eher aufhören könnte.

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (17. März 2009)

.....der Donnerstag rückt immer näher und es sind noch keine Vorschläge eingegangen 

Was ist denn los mit der Bikefraktion ???


----------



## skateson (17. März 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> .....der Donnerstag rückt immer näher und es sind noch keine Vorschläge eingegangen
> 
> Was ist denn los mit der Bikefraktion ???



Muss mich für die Woche auch abmelden.

Gruß Sven


----------



## zanderschnapper (18. März 2009)

......alle im Frühlingsschlaf, oder???


----------



## Gandalf01 (18. März 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> ......alle im Frühlingsschlaf, oder???



Ne die sind alle noch im Winterschlaf

so noch 4 Sunden dann gehts zum Skifahren


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (18. März 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> so noch 4 Sunden dann gehts zum Skifahren




...und ich dachte schon das Du die ersten Abfahrten bereits gemeistert hast und schon vor der Hütte beim Apres-Ski sitzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (18. März 2009)

@Erwin,

schönes Wetter draussen, raus auf's Rad und noch 2 Stunden gefahren.
Im Bus kannste dich dann noch lange genug ausruhen 


Der Thilo dreht grad wieder seine Runden


----------



## Gandalf01 (18. März 2009)

Ich bin noch in der Firma, aber in ca. 30 Minuten gehts nach Hause.
Um 15:00 Uhr fährt der Bus

Ich wünsch euch allen viel Spaß morgen beim Nightride.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (18. März 2009)

...kommt doch nix zusammen 

Werd noch mal mit Christian und Thilo sprechen zwecks Rennrad-Nightride 

Und dir Erwin >>>>> Hals- und Beinbruch
Komm gesund wieder heim


----------



## Michi83 (18. März 2009)

Bei ner Rennradtour währe ich evt. auch dabei.
Müsste halt wissen wann und wo usw.

gruß


----------



## böser_wolf (18. März 2009)

also ich würde morgen fahren 
allerdings 17-17.30 abfahrt durch die sw wälder 
ich mein ich fahr sowieso  aber wenn jemand mitwill


----------



## Steevens91 (18. März 2009)

Ich fahr morgen mit in SW 
Zumindest wenns net in Strömen regnet oder schneit.


----------



## böser_wolf (19. März 2009)

einer ist dabei 

gehts bei dir um 17 uhr? 
wenn ja sonnenbrille net vergessen da ist es noch hell 

_*@holger ihr seit doch eh schon auf platz30 weil die ersten 10 plätze würd ich eh net für voll nehmen*_


----------



## zanderschnapper (19. März 2009)

Hi Walter,

ich kann leider nicht mit heute Abend.
Hab gerade erfahren das wir um 13.00 Uhr nach Mainz fahren 
Da geht der ganze Abend wieder futsch.

Das mit dem Winterpokal ist bei manchen schon echt ein Witz.
Wenn ich da les das einer 10 Stunden und mehr auf dem Bock sitz - da frag ich mich dann schon mal was das alles soll.

Was unsere Truppe angeht bin ich eh total zufrieden.
Hat super Spaß gemacht - und der sollte ja immer im Vordergund stehen 

Ist zumindest mein Motto


----------



## brndch (19. März 2009)

Hey Walter,

wo trefft ihr euch denn heut abend?
17 uhr ist gut.

Gruß


----------



## La-Le-Lu (19. März 2009)

Bin auch dabei in SW
*Wo ?*
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (19. März 2009)

in der hölle

bzw am parkplatz da

ok also 17uhr


----------



## The_Ralle (19. März 2009)

Auch mit will 

Viel Spaß Leute!

EsgehtaufwärtsGruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (19. März 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> EsgehtaufwärtsGruß


----------



## Deleted 89054 (19. März 2009)

Uiihh, da müßte ich ja eigentlich mitkommen. Direkt vor der Haustür...

Problem ist nur, ich hab mich zum Ötztaler überreden lassen  und muß jetzt Kilometer schrubben (immer schön auf die Pulsuhr gucken...).
Mutiere so langsam zur Rennradschwuchtel. :kotz:

Deshalb heute wieder 3-4 Stündchen Straße, man muß ja fit bleiben für's Wochenende...

MTBneidergruß 
markus


----------



## böser_wolf (19. März 2009)

tsss rennrad   was kommt als nächtes   nordic walking


----------



## Deleted 89054 (19. März 2009)

Nee, Heimtrainer faah'n bei Schlechtwetter 
Da ist dann absolut gar keine Fahrtechnik mehr nötig


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. März 2009)

Hi Leute, schoene Gruesse aus den Ahrntal. Wir habe viel Schee allerdings ist das Wetter nicht so gut. Wuensch euch viel Spass im SW-Wald 
Gruss Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (20. März 2009)

snuffleupagus schrieb:


> .....ich hab mich zum Ötztaler überreden lassen




Hi Markus,

hast Du deinen Startplatz schon sicher?




Gruß Holger


----------



## Deleted 89054 (20. März 2009)

Ja.
Und ich hab 'nen Riesen-Schiß vor dem Teil.
Wenn das Wetter schön ist, ist das ja noch machbar, aber in den Alpen weiß man ja nie. Regen oder Schnee auf 2000m Höhe soll da selbst Ende August vorkommen können...
Deshalb: Training, Training, Training...
Ich werde aber versuchen, die Donnerstagsrunde mit einzuplanen. Spätestens wenn's wieder wärmer wird und ich mit dem Rad zum Steigerwald / Hofheim etc. anreisen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (20. März 2009)

Glückwunsch 

...ich hab gar nicht gewusst das Du auch ein Rennradfahrer bist.


----------



## GEORGEDD (20. März 2009)

Ich könnte evtl. noch ne startplatz beim ötzi besorgen - also wenn noch jemand lust hätte...

Georg


----------



## zanderschnapper (20. März 2009)

Hi Georg,

bist Du wieder mal im Frankenländle??

Zu welchen Konditionen kannst Du den Startplatz anbieten?


----------



## GEORGEDD (20. März 2009)

So wie es aussieht erst mal nicht.

Ich kenn einen der hat irgendwie einen reserviert und nimmt den nicht war. Es sind sicher die normalen Konditionen.

Wenn jemand ernsthaft Interesse hat würde ich versuchen denjenigen zu erreichen.

Gruß Georg


----------



## böser_wolf (20. März 2009)

gibts da n lift?


----------



## Cyclomaster (20. März 2009)

snuffleupagus schrieb:


> Ja.
> Und ich hab 'nen Riesen-Schiß vor dem Teil.
> Wenn das Wetter schön ist, ist das ja noch machbar, aber in den Alpen weiß man ja nie. Regen oder Schnee auf 2000m Höhe soll da selbst Ende August vorkommen können...
> Deshalb: Training, Training, Training...
> Ich werde aber versuchen, die Donnerstagsrunde mit einzuplanen. Spätestens wenn's wieder wärmer wird und ich mit dem Rad zum Steigerwald / Hofheim etc. anreisen kann.



Keine Sorge ist nicht so schlimm wie es aussieht!  Viel Spass dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (22. März 2009)

Hi Leute

Habe hier für Veranstaltungen zum aufhängen etwas größer und auch in Visitenkarten Vormat mir ein Logo für unsern Steigerwaldbiker entworfen.


----------



## Gandalf01 (22. März 2009)

Hi Leute,
so wieder zuhause vom Skifahren, war super

@Eberhard
heute nicht unterwegs? Wenn Du um 10:08 einen Beitrag schreibst bist Du wohl heute nich mit dem Bike unterwegs.
Schöne Schwarz-Weiß-Vorlagen!

Werde nach dem Mittagesen eine kleine Runde drehen, denn ich muß pünktlich zum Fußball wieder zuhause sein.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (22. März 2009)

Schönes Logo - gefällt mit sehr gut 

Das wär doch evtl. auch was für unsere Interessengemeinschaft, oder??


----------



## Gandalf01 (22. März 2009)

Hallo Holger,
hab ich auch schon dran gedacht. Habes mal rauf geladen

@Eberhard
kannst Du das so verändern, das Haßberg und Steigerwaldbiker drauf steht. 
>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Bike-Oldie (22. März 2009)

Hi Leute

Heute habe ich meinen halben Sonntag in Würzburger Klinikum zugebracht, so hatte ich genügend Zeit für einige Gedanken zu unsern gemeinsamen Logo. Einer davon hat mir so gefallen, so das ich in auf Papier festgehalten habe. Wie gefällt er euch.
Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Michi83 (22. März 2009)

Hallo Eberhard,

der Entwurf sieht schonmal nicht schlecht aus.
Mal schauen was die anderen sagen.

Gruß
Michi


----------



## Steevens91 (22. März 2009)

Hey,

also ich finds uach klasse 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Bike-Oldie (22. März 2009)

Habe hier noch einige intresande Logos aufgestöbert, diese wären doch auch ausbaufähig. Wie gefallen die euch.
(Dies ist ein Ernstes Thema bitte darüber Nachdenken.)
Gruß Eberhard


----------



## The_Ralle (23. März 2009)

Moin Eberhard!
 Also dein Entwurf (der handschriftliche) gefällt mir auch total gut


----------



## Gandalf01 (23. März 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Heute habe ich meinen halben Sonntag in Würzburger Klinikum zugebracht, so hatte ich genügend Zeit für einige Gedanken zu unsern gemeinsamen Logo. Einer davon hat mir so gefallen, so das ich in auf Papier festgehalten habe. Wie gefällt er euch.
> Gruß Eberhard



Hi Eberhard,
sieht super aus

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (23. März 2009)

Hi Leute,

es ist schon wieder Montag, also was machen wir am Donnerstag
Auf geht's Vorschläge.

Hab gerade meine Spiroergometrie hinter mir, bei 225 Watt durfte ich aufhören, ich hätte noch etwas gekonnt, das macht das Training mit euch 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (23. März 2009)

uffgepasst heute kein hellreiten !!!


----------



## Cyclomaster (23. März 2009)

Hmm


----------



## Gandalf01 (23. März 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> uffgepasst heute kein hellreiten !!!



Hi Walter

wohl etwas zuviel umgezogen (siehe Blog) 

>>>Gandalf<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (23. März 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Hmm



Die Kommentare werden immer kürzer und die Bilder immer ..... 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (23. März 2009)

Mensch Leute,

habt Ihr denn gar keinen "Geschmack"


----------



## zanderschnapper (23. März 2009)

....es darf auch ruhig etwas "mehr" sein


----------



## Bike-Oldie (23. März 2009)

Hi Holger
Habe speziell für dich noch ein kleines Schmankerl. Welches gefällt dir am besten davon.
Gruß Eberhard


----------



## zanderschnapper (24. März 2009)

Hi Eberhard,
der Hund gefällt mir am besten!! 




Aber jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische,
habt ihr nur noch nackte Weiber im Kopf??? 

Was geht denn jetzt am Donnerstag?
Macht Euch doch mal bitte ernsthaft Gedanken.
Der Stefan  wollte bei sich in der Ecke ne schöne Runde auschecken - vielleicht wird das ja was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (24. März 2009)

ich mach mir erst gedanken wenn ich keine frauen mehr im kopf hab

ähm do umzug in den 4stock des macht fit !!!!
roßbrunnstr.


----------



## Gandalf01 (24. März 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich mach mir erst gedanken wenn ich keine frauen mehr im kopf hab
> 
> ähm do umzug in den 4stock des macht fit !!!!
> roßbrunnstr.


Roßbrunnstr. das sagt aber blosß den Schweinfurtern was 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (24. März 2009)

...komisch ruhig hier!


----------



## böser_wolf (25. März 2009)

guten morgen   
mach mer doch ne raus liste für do

ich------raus


----------



## zanderschnapper (25. März 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> guten morgen
> mach mer doch ne raus liste für do
> 
> ich------raus




...und ich hab keinen Bock mehr wenn sich sich niemand zu Wort meldet


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. März 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> ...und ich hab keinen Bock mehr wenn sich sich niemand zu Wort meldet



Hi Leute
was ist denn hier los, ich sitze im fernen Mittelfranken im Schneetreiben und habe ein Erkältung

So wie es bei mir aussieht werde ich morgen nicht mitfahren können, ich huste und schnupfe hier rum und stecke meine Kollegen an.

Also ich bin wahrscheinlich raus für morgen


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (25. März 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> .....ich sitze im fernen Mittelfranken im Schneetreiben.......




.....und ich in Marburg bei mittlerweile geschlossener Schneedecke - ein Waaaahnsinn!!!!


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. März 2009)

Ich hatte gehfft, dass es endlich mal besseres Wetter gibt, aber ich glaube da muß ich bis Ostern warten 

Bin diese Woche nur 20 Min Fahrrad gefahren, mehr ging nicht sch... Erkältung

Mal schauen wie es morge aussieht, aber bis jetzt hat ja noch keiner was definitives geschrieben wo was geht.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (25. März 2009)

ähm  hat jemand einen alten stahlrahmen rum liegen altes rennrad oder sowas  zustand egal 
ich muß mir ne sspstadtschlampe basteln!!!!

ab nächster woche bin ich wieder dabei 
kann ich hardcore treppensteigen in den winterpokal eintragen????


----------



## zanderschnapper (25. März 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> kann ich hardcore treppensteigen in den winterpokal eintragen????



...nur wenn Du die Treppen im Laufschritt nimmst


----------



## böser_wolf (25. März 2009)

was sonst


----------



## skateson (25. März 2009)

Hello Leute


Bin auch raus für die Woche muss arbeiten.

Hoffe es klappt übernächste Woche mal,oder am WE!

Gruß Sven


Ich will Sommer!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brndch (25. März 2009)

Hey Leutz,
Hey Holger,

ich hab am donnerstag auch wieder zeit. Bei mir ist jez wochenende bis Dienstag Abend!
@Holger: Notfalls sind wir am Do halt als Zweierteam am Start. 
             Falls sich keine Location findet am Zablestein ist bestimmt   schön im Dreck spielen.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## uns Uwe (25. März 2009)

Hallo Christian,
Ich bin zwar noch im leichten Winterschlaf ,würde am Do. mitfahren auf den Zabelstein.


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. März 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ähm  hat jemand einen alten stahlrahmen rum liegen altes rennrad oder sowas  zustand egal
> ich muß mir ne sspstadtschlampe basteln!!!!
> 
> ...



Hi Walter,
ich glaub ich hab da was für Dich, hängt seit Jahren an der Wand, ist mein altes Rennrad (Baujahr 1976-79) 

Das könntest Du haben

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (25. März 2009)

hallo,

donnerstag bin ich raus. geh zum spinning.

Mein Fully ist fertig. werd mir das ganze am samstag mal anschauen. 
gruß
michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (25. März 2009)

Hi Leute 

Wie wäre es mal wieder bei uns zufahren, die Lust mit euch nachts zufahren ist schon da. Habe eine Strecke mit ca. 28km und um die 700hm.
Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Bike-Oldie (25. März 2009)

Hallo Erwin gute Besserung.
 Wen es möglich ist und wen sie wollen, leihe ich mir mal deine Gruppe aus.
Vorausgesehen du hast nichts dagegen.


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. März 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Erwin gute Besserung.
> Wen es möglich ist und wen sie wollen, leihe ich mir mal deine Gruppe aus.
> Vorausgesehen du hast nichts dagegen.


Hallo Eberhard,

ne nimm sie und scheuche sie durch den Wald 
Ich hoffe mir gehts bis zum Wochenende wieder besser dann kann ich nächste Woche wieder mit Holger, Dir und dem Rest durch die Wälder düsen

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (26. März 2009)

@Erwin
Na dann wünsch ich auch mal Gute schnelle Besserung 

Patient grüßt Patient


----------



## Gandalf01 (26. März 2009)

Danke Ralle, wird schon werden, eine Erkältung ist nicht so tragisch.

Und wie geht es Dir ?


>>>Gandafl<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (26. März 2009)

Klammern und Fäden sind seit Dienstag raus. Narbe hat unten noch a bissle gesäut. Meine Physiotheraupeutin ist von meinen Fortschritten begeistert. Aus dem allergröbsten bin ich raus. Beugung geht schon bis 110 Grad. 

Ich werd mir die Tage beim Neuhöfers Stefan mal die Rolle bestellen. Mal schaun 

Auf die Krücken bin ich nicht mehr so tierisch angewiesen. Wenn die Narbe mal schön dicht ist kann man so richtig weitermachen. Momentan tu ich halt was geht - so in Richtung Krankengymnastik-Hausaufgaben.
Muskel kommen langsam auch wieder. Nur da wo der Schlauch drin war isim Umkreis von ein paar cm noch alles taub. Wahrscheinlich noch ne Nervenstörung?!

LG
Ralle


----------



## uns Uwe (26. März 2009)

Hallo Erwin , und Ralle
Ersteinmal gute besserung und viel Spass bei der Krankengymnastik.Wie ich mit bekommen habe seit ihr das letzte Jahr beim Hassbergritt mitgefahren .Meine Frage (könnten wir mal die Strecke abfahren)wenn ihr Zeit habt.


Gruß Uwe


----------



## The_Ralle (26. März 2009)

Ja servus Uwe! Schön wieder mal von dir zu hören/lesen 

Die Strecke wird sich im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr ändern - aber abfahren wäre net so des Problem. Die meisten Jungs kennen den Streckenverlauf.
Bei mir isses halt so, dass ich die nächsten paar Wochen noch net dafür fit sein werde, um wieder kräftig in die Pedale zu treten aber ich taste mich Stück für Stück wieder ran 

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Gandalf01 (26. März 2009)

Hi 
ich schätze wir werden im April mit Sichheit wieder mal an der Schwendenschanze fahren und dann eine Teil des Haßbergritts abfahren. Mal schauen wann Sven wieder mal Zeit hat  , der Ralle fällt ja leider aus

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (26. März 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi
> ich schätze wir werden im April mit Sichheit wieder mal an der Schwendenschanze fahren und dann eine Teil des Haßbergritts abfahren.
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin



Also Erwin, halbe sachen gehn schon mal gar ned! 

@Zander: geht heut abend was? 

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (26. März 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Also Erwin, halbe sachen gehn schon mal gar ned!
> 
> @Zander: geht heut abend was?
> 
> Gruß


Hi Christian,
da momentan keiner weiß wie und wo der Haßbergritt/Haßbergsprint entläng geht kann man nur raten welche Trails die Kollegen von der Tria-Abteilung dieses Jahr fahren wollen. Da es letztes Jahr viele bei Regenwetter durch die Wälder gefurcht sind wird es laut speedbone dieses Jahr keine so frühe Veröffentlichung geben.

Möglicherweise weiß ja Sven schon mehr  oder Speedbone meldet sich wieder mal, der wollte sowieso ein paar Helfer zum Herrichten der Trails.  Also abwarten und den Teil abfahren den wir kennen und noch zusätzlich das was uns Sven, Ralle, oder Stefan gezeigt hat.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Steevens91 (26. März 2009)

Hey,

also da der Stefan heut net nach Sand fahren kann wegen der Zeit fahren wir heut Abend ab Sulzdorf, warscheinlich Richtung SW. 

Falls jmnd. Lust hat mitzufahren kann er sich ja hier melden 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## zanderschnapper (26. März 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich weiß noch nicht ob es heute Abend bei mir klappt.
Habe um 17.00 Uhr erst noch einen Termin beim Zahnarzt 

Je nach dem wie ich da raus komme und wo gefahren wird könnte es ggf. noch was werden.

Ich schau auf jeden Fall heut Abend noch mal hier ins Forum.


----------



## bikepoli (26. März 2009)

hallo Leute bin auch mal wieder da! 

insbesondere für *bikeoldie*


Ich kann weder heute am Do fahren (mache Nachtdienst) und am kommenden Wochenende habe ich Sa und So. ebenfalls Dienst.

Also immer schön artig bleiben!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## uns Uwe (26. März 2009)

Hallo an alle,
Ich merke das Thema ,,Hassbergritt" ist sehr umfangreich.Solltet ihr mal die Srecke abfahren bitte schreibt es in das Forum.Am besten wenn es hell ist,das man was sieht von der Strecke(Ich bin keine Nachteule!!!!)



Gruß Fahrrad fahrender UWE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (26. März 2009)

Hi Leute 

Hallo habe gedacht, wir lassen es heute wieder mal so richtig Krachen. War wohl nichts, so wie es ausschaut muss ich wahrscheinlich meine Tour alleine fahren.


----------



## Gandalf01 (26. März 2009)

Hi Eberhard,

schade wäre gerne gefahren, aber die Erkältung läßt kein Biken zu sonst falle ich länger aus.

Nächste Woche sollte es wieder gehen. 

Hast Du eigentlich schon die Strecke zum Kreuzberg fertig, ist das die selbe wie letztes Jahr?



>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Bike-Oldie (26. März 2009)

Hallo Erwin 

Die Strecke ist die gleiche. Es ist eine Super Sache, ich freue mich schon wieder auf eine gemeinschaftlich größere Tour.


----------



## Gandalf01 (27. März 2009)

Hi Leute,
und wer ist gestern wo gefahren?

Ich lag dick zugedeckt auf dem Sofa und hab Fernseh geschaut.
War zwar auch mal schön aber ich wäre lieber Fahrrad gefahren., ab nächste Woche soll das Wetter wieder besser werden, da dürfte ich dann wieder am Start sein.
Also auf geht's überlegt jetzt schon mal wo und wann wir fahren wollen!!!

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (27. März 2009)

Ich bin gestern ins eastside gefahren!


----------



## The_Ralle (27. März 2009)

@all die Interesse am Bikepark am Feuerberg haben

Es gibt sehr schlechte Neuigkeiten   :kotz: - aber lest selbst - hier der aktuelle Newsletter von Didi
***************************************************

Hallo zusammen,

es gibt sehr schlechte Neuigkeiten. Das Landratsamt Rhön-Grabfelt hat mir heute früh per email mitgeteilt, dass der Landesbund für Vogelschutz Klage beim Verwaltungsgericht Würzburg gegen die Erlaubnis einen Mountainbikepark am Feuerberg zu errichten, eingelegt hat. Dies bedeutet, dass der Bau sofort eingestellt werden muss und bis zur Verhandlung ein Baustopp besteht.

Das mit dem Einspruch vom Vogelschutzbund stand schon länger im Raum, aber der zuständige Herr vom Landratsamt teilte mir stets mit, der Vogelschutzbund sei nicht klageberechtigt und ich brauche mir keine Sorgen  zu machen, denn ich hätte ja eine rechtskräftige Genehmigung für den Bau und das Betreiben des Parkes.

Jetzt 4 Wochen vor der geplanten Eröffnung, nach unzähligen Arbeitsstunden und nach dem ich schon eine beträchtliche Summe investiert habe, der Baustopp.

Ich werde sofort einen Anwalt einschalten und alles tun, was in meiner Macht steht, den Park doch noch zu eröffnen. Ich bin nach wie vor von der Lokation Feuerberg zu 100% überzeugt. 

Der geplante Eröffnungstermin wird auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben. Ich werde Euch auf dem Laufenden halten.

Bis die Tage.

Didi Händel
*******************************************************
Echt der Oberwitz - war doch scho alles genehmigt


----------



## brndch (27. März 2009)

Xd


----------



## Bike-Oldie (27. März 2009)

Hi Erwin 

Da ich schon länger nicht gefahren bin, habe ich Gestern meine Runde alleine gedreht. Sie ging überwiegend durch Eltmanner Forst von Feilsberg nach Oberschleichach  Rennerkreuz  Marswald  Schlossberg und wieder zurück nach Sand. Ich hoffe es kommt bald mal Schöneres Wetter bis zum Sonntag, so dass die Fahradlaune etwas steigt.


----------



## Gandalf01 (27. März 2009)

Hi Eberhard,

ich hoffe auch auf schöneres Wetter, momentan geht bei mir gar nicht außer Husten
Hoffentlich wird das bis nächste Woche wieder besser, denn eigentlich wollte ich am Donnerstag wieder ein Runde drehen.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (27. März 2009)

Hallo,

war gestern im Fitnessstudio zum Indoorcyling. Echt nicht schlecht, kommt man gut ins schwitzen.
Hat einer Lust Samstag früh zu fahren, bzw. bike-oldie was fahrt ihr Sonntags früh?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclomaster (27. März 2009)

Das wird mein neuer!

http://www.doublexstore.de/product_info.php?info=p9831_GIANT-XTC-Advanced-SL-Frame-2009.html

Ziel sind 6,9kg hoffe das klappt!


----------



## brndch (27. März 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Das wird mein neuer!
> 
> http://www.doublexstore.de/product_info.php?info=p9831_GIANT-XTC-Advanced-SL-Frame-2009.html
> 
> Ziel sind 6,9kg hoffe das klappt!



Wird des was komplett neues? Oder wird des MCM geschlachtet?
Is wohl nur mit Starrgabel zu realisieren.


----------



## Cyclomaster (27. März 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Is wohl nur mit Starrgabel zu realisieren.



Alles andere wäree klimm bimm


----------



## Steevens91 (27. März 2009)

Wolltest du nich erst nen Scale Rahmen, Thilo?


----------



## Cyclomaster (27. März 2009)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> Wolltest du nich erst nen Scale Rahmen, Thilo?



Ja war geplant hab mich dann nochmal umgesehn.
Zwischenzeitlich wra ich sogar mal auf dem Merida Tripp 

Der giant kommt in meiner Größe wohl unter 1100gr

Der Scale wiegt da auch ca. 1050.

Alerdings kann man den Scale nur mit den schwulen eType Umwerfern fahren die wieder schwerer sind als die normalen.

Also dürfte das Gewicht zwischen Giant und Scale ziemlich gleich sein.


----------



## brndch (27. März 2009)

So mal wieder was zum anschauen!
An die 6,9 kg komm ich ned ganz hin.


----------



## Cyclomaster (27. März 2009)

So jetzt brauch ich noch Laufräder.

Weiß sollen sie sein und nicht über 1100gr. wiegen!!!


----------



## brndch (27. März 2009)

Frag Felixthewolf der kann dir da weiterhelfen

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/collections/72157604114306642/


----------



## Cyclomaster (27. März 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Frag Felixthewolf der kann dir da weiterhelfen
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/collections/72157604114306642/



Dachte an NoTubes CX Ray und Tune Naben (Prince und Princess) VR 28 Speichen HR 32

Muss mal schaun obs die in weiß gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (27. März 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Dachte an NoTubes CX Ray und Tune Naben (Prince und Princess) VR 28 Speichen HR 32
> 
> Muss mal schaun obs die in weiß gibt



Glaube da wirste wohl ehr so bei 1200g rauskommen was aber immer noch sau leicht ist.


----------



## Cyclomaster (27. März 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> WeiÃ is glaube ich nur mit pulvern mÃ¶glich kostet ca. 20â¬ und ca. 30g schwerer.



30gr sind indiskutabel! Werden dann wohl nur weiÃe Naben Muss mal bei Tune nachfragen


----------



## brndch (27. März 2009)

hast du zufällg schon eine Teileliste würde mich interessieren wie du unter 7kg kommst


----------



## Cyclomaster (27. März 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> hast du zufällg schon eine Teileliste würde mich interessieren wie du unter 7kg kommst



Gruppe XTR getuned.
Lenker Schmolke TLO
Vorbau Syntace F99 mit Titanschrauben
Speedneedle oder AX Sattel
Stütze Ritchey Superlogic oder AX
Reifen Conti Speedking SS und Schwalbe RR oder Maxxis
Schläuche keine.
Pedale XTR bzw exustar Titan
Sattelklemme Carbon
Bremsen Marta SL bzw Avid Ultimate
Gabel Vollcarbon


----------



## skateson (28. März 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> So mal wieder was zum anschauen!
> An die 6,9 kg komm ich ned ganz hin.




@ Brndch  


Hast du schon dein neues???


----------



## skateson (28. März 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Also auf geht's überlegt jetzt schon mal wo und wann wir fahren wollen!!!
> 
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin




Also ich melde mich jetzt schon ab, 2 Schicht!!!!!!!!


Fahre morgen früh mal ne Runde wenn es nicht Regnet wie aus Eimern.


Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skateson (28. März 2009)

Langsam geht mir das f**k Wetter auf die Nerven.

Bei uns regnet es schon den ganzen Tag.

Nichts mit Biken!!!

Heute!!!!!!!!!!!


Gruß Sven


----------



## Steevens91 (28. März 2009)

Mir gehts genauso, Sven..


----------



## Gandalf01 (28. März 2009)

Hi Leute, da ich sowieso nich biken darf, sitze ich in der Stadtgalerie in SW und trinke ein Caffe Latte 
Gruss Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (28. März 2009)

Hallo,  

war trotz Regen draußen und bin meine 10 km gelaufen.
Momentan sieht es ein wenig besser aus. Mal schauen wie es morgen wird.

Gruß


----------



## Cyclomaster (28. März 2009)

Hallo hat jemand von euch ein Bild vom neuen Magura Marta SL Magnesium Bremssattel?

Was ich wissen möchte ist ob der noch die häßliche Naht hat?

Danke


----------



## brndch (28. März 2009)

http://www.magura.com/de/produkte/scheibenbremsen-2009/prod/marta-sl-magnesium.html

Ich finde die häßliche naht passt an meiner Marta passt sehr gut zur häßlichen naht der FRM Felge.
Aber mit der Bremse machste sicher keinen fehlkauf.


----------



## Cyclomaster (28. März 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> http://www.magura.com/de/produkte/scheibenbremsen-2009/prod/marta-sl-magnesium.html



Würde gerne live Bilder sehen!

Hab nämlich welche vom "Vorserienmodel" gesehn da waren die noch dran auf der Magura HP eben nicht


----------



## brndch (28. März 2009)

http://cdn.mos.bikeradar.com/images...2009_Marta_SL_Mag_full_view-480-90-480-70.jpghttp://www.bikeradar.com/gallery/ar...--brake-weight-down-for-2009&mlc=news/article

Ich würde sagen die naht ist noch sichtbar aber etwas unscheinbarer wie vorher
Finde die Marta aber trotdem optisch so wie Technisch sehr gelungen.

Ach ja ich würde bei den Naben ehr das Rot von der Bremse aufgreifen.


----------



## Cyclomaster (28. März 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> http://cdn.mos.bikeradar.com/images...2009_Marta_SL_Mag_full_view-480-90-480-70.jpghttp://www.bikeradar.com/gallery/ar...--brake-weight-down-for-2009&mlc=news/article
> 
> Ich würde sagen die naht ist noch sichtbar aber etwas unscheinbarer wie vorher
> Finde die Marta aber trotdem optisch so wie Technisch sehr gelungen.
> ...




Da ist schon unterschied zwischen den live Bildern und der HP

In live find ich sie ziemlich ***** da sieht eine Avid Ultimate besser aus.


Hab aber jetzt real gewichte gesehn das die Avid auch auf 370gr kommt mit Adapter da komm ich mit einer XTR auch hin!


----------



## Michi83 (28. März 2009)

hallo,

hab mein neues bike heute angeschaut, am mittwoch hol ich es ab.
Hab mir eben mal nen Sigma Rox 9.0 gegönnt. Hat schon einer Erfahrungen damit?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (28. März 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Da ist schon unterschied zwischen den live Bildern und der HP
> 
> In live find ich sie ziemlich ***** da sieht eine Avid Ultimate besser aus.
> 
> ...



Musst du wissen. Aber von der technische sichtweise nehmen sich wohl alle 3 Bremsen nix.
Wobei die Marta noch Tuningpotential nach unten hat.
Hab die Marta auch schon mit 330g gesehen.


----------



## Cyclomaster (28. März 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Musst du wissen. Aber von der technische sichtweise nehmen sich wohl alle 3 Bremsen nix.
> Wobei die Marta noch Tuningpotential nach unten hat.
> Hab die Marta auch schon mit 330g gesehen.



Gibt ja auch noch die R1 aber die passt optisch gar net zum Radl

Marta gefällt mir diese komische Naht nicht.


----------



## brndch (29. März 2009)

@Thilo: was die Reifen betrifft würde ich ehr auf Maxxis setzen die Contis sind im Detail wie ein Schweizer Käse. Schaun dir mal den Aspen an zwar kein leichtgewicht aber leicht ist bei einem Reifen nicht alles.
Gruß


----------



## Cyclomaster (29. März 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> @Thilo: was die Reifen betrifft würde ich ehr auf Maxxis setzen die Contis sind im Detail wie ein Schweizer Käse. Schaun dir mal den Aspen an zwar kein leichtgewicht aber leicht ist bei einem Reifen nicht alles.
> Gruß
> 
> @All: ich werde in Zukunft nur noch auf Maxxis setzen. Sobald die NN vernichtet sind. Aber des kann  ja erfahrungs gemäß nicht all zu lange dauern.




Die NN halten ewig!

Selbst ein RR hält bei mir über eine Saison


Ich dachte an Flyweight am HR
und Speedking VR


----------



## böser_wolf (29. März 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Die NN halten ewig!
> R



na das halt ich aber für ein gerücht  es sei den du wiegst 40kilo 
der nn ist einer der schlechtesten reifen die ich je hatte egal ob bei nässe pannensicherheit oder seitenhalt  
1 mal gardasee tour mit dem nn 3platten+die seitenwand auf und das bei ner tour wo mein mädel dabei war also nix hartes  

*ach ja noch was schlimmes lest selbst::
Hallo zusammen,

es gibt sehr schlechte Neuigkeiten. Das Landratsamt Rhön-Grabfelt hat mir heute früh per email mitgeteilt, dass der Landesbund für Vogelschutz Klage beim Verwaltungsgericht Würzburg gegen die Erlaubnis einen Mountainbikepark am Feuerberg zu errichten, eingelegt hat. Dies bedeutet, dass der Bau sofort eingestellt werden muss und bis zur Verhandlung ein Baustopp besteht.

Das mit dem Einspruch vom Vogelschutzbund stand schon länger im Raum, aber der zuständige Herr vom Landratsamt teilte mir stets mit, der Vogelschutzbund sei nicht klageberechtigt und ich brauche mir keine Sorgen zu machen, denn ich hätte ja eine rechtskräftige Genehmigung für den Bau und das Betreiben des Parkes.

Jetzt 4 Wochen vor der geplanten Eröffnung, nach unzähligen Arbeitsstunden und nach dem ich schon eine beträchtliche Summe investiert habe, der Baustopp.

Ich werde sofort einen Anwalt einschalten und alles tun, was in meiner Macht steht, den Park doch noch zu eröffnen. Ich bin nach wie vor von der Lokation Feuerberg zu 100% überzeugt.

Der geplante Eröffnungstermin wird auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben. Ich werde Euch auf dem Laufenden halten.


Bis die Tage.

Didi Händel

*


----------



## Michi83 (29. März 2009)

Hallo,

bin grad von meiner Tour zum Ellertshäuser See zurück.
War schön schlammig. 52 km.

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (29. März 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin grad von meiner Tour zum Ellertshäuser See zurück.
> War schön schlammig. 52 km.
> ...


Hi Michi, 
das Wetter hat ja heute gepaßt.  Bist Du übers Wässernachtal hoch oder mehr über Gädheim; Bayerhof, Abersfeld; Löffelsterz...

Ich hoffe dass ich ab Donnerstag wieder fahren kann, dann gehts aber erst einmla etwas gemütlicher zu.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (29. März 2009)

Hallo Erwin,
bin über die Dianeslust rauf gefahren.
Zurück bin ich dann über Abersfeld, Waldsachsen usw.

Wird mal Zeit das du mir mal den Trail im Wässernachtal zeigst

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (29. März 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo Erwin,
> bin über die Dianeslust rauf gefahren.
> Zurück bin ich dann über Abersfeld, Waldsachsen usw.
> 
> ...



Wenns Wetter schöner ist starten wir von hier aus und machen eine Abendrunde durchs Wässernachttal

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi83 (29. März 2009)

Alles klar Erwin machmer ma.
Fährst du jetzt eigentlich mit den Steigerwaldbikern zum Kreuzberg?

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (29. März 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Alles klar Erwin machmer ma.
> Fährst du jetzt eigentlich mit den Steigerwaldbikern zum Kreuzberg?
> 
> Gruß



Hi Michi,
ja habe Eberhard gesagt, dass ich mitfahren werde. 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Bike-Oldie (29. März 2009)

Sonntagstour der Steigerwaldbiker März den 22.03.09.

Biketeilnehmer: Klaus Wippich, Werner und Sandro Rausch, Eberhard Mühlfelder.

Tageskilometer: 34,5
Fahrzeit           : 02:24
Durchschnittge.: 14,5
Höhenmeter      : 655
Wetter Bewölkt bei 7 grad 

Heute war Sandro der Sohn von unsern Werner das erste Mal bei der Sonntagstour dabei. Mit einen Durchschnittstempo von 14,5 hatte er keinerlei Probleme mitzuhalten, er hatte teilweise sogar das Tempo bestimmt. Da waren wir doch Sichtlich überrascht er hat jeden Trail und auch jeder Steigung wie zum Beispiel, die Steigung was Westlich zum Zabelstein hochführt  mit Bravur gemeistert. Nun ja er hat ja seinen Vater Werner einen guten Lehrmeister und Langjährigen Biker, sie hatten einige Wochen zuvor schon auf diesen Sonntag hin Trainiert. Die Heutige Tour zog sich übern Schlossberg unterhalb des Ebersberg in einen Trail hinunter nach Zell, unterhalb des Knetzberg ging es an Neuhaus vorbei. Über der Langreinstraße kurz nach  Neuhaus bogen wir rechts durch einen Naturtrail zum Schernberg in Richtung Zabelstein, über Gangolfberger Trail gelangten wir Schließlich zum Böhlgrund und letztlich mit 34 km und 655 hm wieder nach Sand zurück. Glückwunsch Sandro, weiter so.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## lord24 (29. März 2009)

Hallo Eberhard
super Beitrag
Sandro hat sich sehr gefreut
und wird weiter trainieren, damit er so gut wird wie du


----------



## Bike-Oldie (30. März 2009)

Hi Erwin 

Wegen Zeitmangels, eine Frage an dir? Wie muß ich vorgehen wenn ich im Forum Bilder zum Text einfügen will.


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. März 2009)

Hi Eberhard,

DU kannst Die Bilder auf Deinen Bereich hochladen. Du kommst über mehrere Wege in Dein persönliches Album.
 - unterhalb von Deinem Benutzerbild steht im der Link Fotos (hier draufklicken)

- oder über "öffentliches Profile"  und dann hier den Link zum Album

wenn DU dann in Deinem Fotoalbum bist kannst DU Alben erstellen und die Fotos hochladen ! (Du kannst JPG- und PNG-Dateien hochladen! )

Der Rest ist recht einfach!
_BBCode für die Benutzung im Forum _
Du kannst dieses Bild ganz einfach im Forum einfügen, wenn du einen der nachfolgenden Codes in den Beitrag kopierst. Du hast drei Möglichkeiten: Ein Vorschaubild, eine mittlere oder eine große Version des Bildes einzubinden. 



>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (30. März 2009)

und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier 

 es geht aufwärsts


----------



## zanderschnapper (30. März 2009)

Hi Ralle,

sauber - mach weiter so 
Dein Blick auf Bild zwei sagt mir schon alles


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. März 2009)

Super Ralle, auf geht's 

Mach weiter so, dann bist Du in ein paar Wochen wieder bei uns dabei

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (30. März 2009)

so es ist frühling und der winterpokal ist vorbei gott sei dank da müssen die armen jungs auf den ersten plätzen net mehr 10stunden am tag auf dem rad sitzen


----------



## slowup-fastdown (30. März 2009)

hallo biker,

hallo sandro,

eine klasse leistung die du da gezeigt hast
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
dein vater soll mal das schwere fahrrad nehmen, dich läßt er mit dem alten stahlroß rumfahren und er .......
der alte windschattenfahrer.






gruß mathias

ich werde langsam wieder ins training einsteigen, dann bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. März 2009)

Hi Leute,

das Wochenende ist rum, also wie siehts aus mit Donnerstag?

Ich habe gerade mit Walter telefoniert, er ist diese Woche wieder mal mit dabei. Mein Vorschlag wäre

*Schweinfurter Runde*

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Bike-Oldie (30. März 2009)

Hi Leute 

Wenn der rest der Woche bis zum Samstag auch so ist, so  würde ich mal an diesen Tag die meiste Zeit auf meinen Rad in Sattel verbringen. Kurz um der heutiger Tag hat mich so richtig in Bikerlaune versetzt, somit Plane ich schon meine erste Tagestour. Wenn einer von euch sich anschließen möchte, sollte er sich baldmöglichst melden. 

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. März 2009)

Hi Eberhard,
bei mir siehts momentan so aus, dass ich am Donnerstag der erstemal wieder fahren werde, da bin ich am WE bestimmt noch nicht wieder fit für eine Tagestour. 
Wo willst Du den hin fahren? Trailtour  oder doch mehr Länge und HMS?

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Bike-Oldie (30. März 2009)

Hi Erwin 

Habe so von mir Gedacht das ich erst mal klein Einsteig mit 76 km und um die 1000 hm so wäre meine Tour von Samstag, sie ginge übern Burgenweg nach Königsberg zur Schwedenschanze von da zum Ellertshäuser See über Reichmannshausen und Rednershof zur Wässernach Haßfurt und wieder nach Sand.
Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Michi83 (30. März 2009)

Hallo Eberhardt,

klingt sehr interessant die Tour.
Wann soll das ganze starten (Uhrzeit)?

Währe denk ich dabei, wenn das ganze so morgens bis mittags statt findet.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (30. März 2009)

tach so am sa um 12 treffen in sw bei uns am laden zweck ausritt ca 1,3-2stunden
und dann gibts bratwurscht und bier am laden 
der erlös ist für die bike unit

und bewegte bilder von heut 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAwahuGOgsw"]YouTube - hellreiten 0002[/ame]


----------



## Gandalf01 (31. März 2009)

Hi Walter,

wo seit ihr denn da gefahren? Habe heute früh nur mal kurz geschaut, allerdings von hier  kann ichs nicht aufrufen, sieht so nach Dianenlust und Kartoffelbeet aus 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (31. März 2009)

jep genau da


----------



## Gandalf01 (31. März 2009)

Hi Leute,

also wie sieht es aus 
Donnerstag 02.04.2009
18:00 Uhr Höllental Parkplatz

Guide wäre Walter


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (31. März 2009)

04.12.08: Frischen Wind für Rotmilan, Rauhfußkauz und Birkhuhn bringt die LBV-Kreisgruppe Rhön-Grabfeld. Sie hat im Rahmen Ihrer Jahreshauptversammlung eine neue Vorstandschaft gewählt, neuer Kreisgruppenvorsitzender ist  Daniel Scheffler. 
 Scheffler stellt bei der Versammlung das diesjährige Glücksspiralenprojekt Rauhfußkauz und Rotmilan im Landkreis Rhön-Grabfeld den zahlreichen Mitgliedern und Freunden vor. In diesem Jahr konnten in sechs Fällen sichere Bruten des streng geschützten Rauhfußkauzes und ebenso 6 sichere Bruten des streng geschützten  Rotmilans nachgewiesen werden. Die Horste des Rotmilans liegen in Altholzmischbeständen. Für den Erhalt des Rotmilans trägt Deutschland eine weltweite Verantwortung, da fast 2/3 des Weltbestandes bei uns vorkommen. Der Rauhfußkauz benötigt ebenfalls Altholzbestände, wobei er hier als Nachmieter auf den Wohnungsbau des Schwarzspechts angewiesen ist. Alle erfassten Höhlen- und Horstbäume wurden per GPS-Handempfänger genau erfasst. Die erfassten Daten werden den zuständigen Forstbehörden zur Verfügung gestellt. >>mehr zu den Ergebnissen und zum Projektfaltblatt


----------



## Bike-Oldie (31. März 2009)

Hi Michi 

Wie wäre es Samstag 8 Uhr, oder möchtest du vielleicht noch eher fahren.


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. April 2009)

Hi Leute,

was ist los will keiner am Donnerstag fahren?

Treffpunkt: 18:00 Uhr Parkplatz Höllental



@Walter, ich nehme das Harttail am Donnerstag und dann am Samstag das Supershuttle, Du mußt Dich also nicht so beeilen.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## skateson (1. April 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> was ist los will keiner am Donnerstag fahren?
> 
> ...



Ich bin nicht dabei , arbeit ruft!!!!!!

Uns so ein Super Wetter.  


Gruß Sven


----------



## zanderschnapper (1. April 2009)

...ich kann leider auch nicht 

Aber nächste Woche wird wieder voll angegriffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (1. April 2009)

also wie gesagt am samstag gibts bratworscht und bier 
davor ne ausfahrt 
und das platzangst zeugs is auch da
12uhr fahren  ab 14 uhr magen voll schlagen
würd mich   freuen  wenn ihr euch auf den weg zu uns macht 


ach ja zu platzangst falls da noch einer was will schnell melden 
da bei den platzangst jungs die teile schon woieder knapp werden


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. April 2009)

Hi Leute,

so bis jetzt sind am Donnerstag dabei Walter, Stefan, Stefan und ich 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Steevens91 (1. April 2009)

Hey,

also ich bring am Samstag noch jmnd. mit 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. April 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> also wie gesagt am samstag gibts bratworscht und bier
> davor ne ausfahrt
> und das platzangst zeugs is auch da
> 12uhr fahren  ab 14 uhr magen voll schlagen
> ...



Hi Walter,
bis jetzt siehts gut aus mit fahren am Samstag !! Da nehme ich dann auch mein Supershuttle wieder mit nach Hause.
Ich hoffe die Jungs von Platzangst haben genug mitgeschickt, ich muß erst probieren bevor ich was bestelle, Du weißt mein Körper braucht etwas mehr Platz 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Steevens91 (1. April 2009)

Du hast quasi die Protektoren schon von Haus aus, Erwin


----------



## brndch (1. April 2009)

Hey,

morgen fahr ich wohl mit falls ich ned verschlafe!

Sa geht wohl nicht.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi83 (1. April 2009)

Hallo Eberhardt.
Also Samstag 8 klingt gut können aber auch 9 machen. 
Bei euch in Sand?

Können ja anschließend mal in SW vorbeischauen wenn noch Kraft vorhanden ist 

Gruß
Michi


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. April 2009)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> Du hast quasi die Protektoren schon von Haus aus, Erwin



Stimmt , die müssen aber wieder weg sonst passen mir meine neuen Klamoten nicht.

am Donnerstag sind dabei:
La-Le-Lu
Steevens91
brndch
böser_wolf (als Guide)
und Ich 

Treffpunkt *18:00* Uhr am Parkplatz im Höllental.

Denkt dran morgen geht's noch langsamer den Berg rauf, da ich zwei Wochen krank und nicht biken konnte war 

@Eberhard und Michie
ich wüsche euch viel Spaß bei eurer Runde, aber das ist mir momentan noch etwas zu viel.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin
PS: ich nehme meine Lampen auf jeden Fall mit!


----------



## zanderschnapper (2. April 2009)

Na Jungs,

wie war euer Ausritt?


----------



## böser_wolf (2. April 2009)

hell warm und schön
kuckst du hier
is zwar net von heut  aber da warn mer auch
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TP9GwiCU96I"]YouTube - 41 5 auf dem homtrail[/ame]


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. April 2009)

Hi Leute,
so wieder zurück.
Super Tour mit vielen Trails, noch einmal Danke an den Guide Walter.

Leider war ich heute überhaupt nich gut drauf, ich bin nur hinterher gehechelt. 

Hier noch die Daten:
Dauer: 2:20 H
Länge: 20,5 km
HMS: 561 hms

Und das Radler nachher war auch nicht schlecht 

@Walter, super Filmchen  hab alles wieder erkannt


EDIT: Sorry Jungs war der falsche Track, der richtige kommt heute Abend


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Bike-Oldie (2. April 2009)

Hi Michi

Wir Touren um 8 Uhr los. 8:15 wartet Klaus schon in Zeil auf uns, ab da gehen wir in die vollen also zur Schwedenschanze.

Hi Erwin 
 Die Wetteraussichten am Samstag sollen ja hervorragent werden, da kommt bestimmt beim Touren zur Schwendenschanze viel Gefüll und Freude auf. 

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. April 2009)

Hi Eberhard,
ja das Wetter soll super werden, ich werde eine kleine Runde mit Walter und wie ich lesen habe mit mehreren hundert "Spartaner "   im SW-Wald drehen, mehr geht momentan nicht. Ich habe die Erkältung heute noch gemerkt, ich bin kaum die "Berge" hochgekommen

Ich wünsche euch für Samstag viel Spaß, Sonne und ein viele flowige Trails.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (2. April 2009)

Hallo Eberhardt,

also bin ich um 8 bei dir.
Gib mir noch mal kurz deine Adresse.

Hoffe ihr fahrt nicht zu schnell.

Gruß
Michi


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. April 2009)

Hi Michi,
Eberhard wohnt in Sand a. Main Finkenweg 5,
http://www.steigerwaldbiker.de/touren/sonntag/index.htm Klick mal dort auf Treffpunkt 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Bike-Oldie (3. April 2009)

Hi Michi

Mit dem Tempo dürfte es kein Problem geben, der schwächere bestimmt das Tempo. Wen du mit dem Farad kommst. könntest du auch den zweiten Treffpunkt den Marktplatz in Zeil an Steuern. Hier treffen wir Klaus Wippich zwischen 8:15 und 8:30. Am sonnten ist der Treffpunkt in Sand, so wie es Erwin hier angegeben hat. 

Hi Erwin 

Hast Recht, man sollte es auskurieren. Um anschließend langsam wieder durchstarten zu könnten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi83 (3. April 2009)

Hallo,

werde mit dem Auto zu dir nach Sand kommen.
Will es mal langsam angehen lassen.
Von UHeim nach Sand müssten es so 25 km einfach sein. Währen dann mit Tour ja ca. 130 km.

Gruß
Michi


----------



## Gandalf01 (3. April 2009)

Hi Leute
so hier noch der Track der Donnerstag Tour.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## lord24 (4. April 2009)

hallo


----------



## Gandalf01 (4. April 2009)

lord24 schrieb:


> hallo



Auch Hallo

Etwas mehr geht immer 

Hi Leute, 
das heute bei den Triebtretern war spitze . Schöne kleine Tour zum Kartoffelbeet und Dianenlust, anschließend Bratwurst und Bier bei den Triebtretern am Laden.
So kanns weiter gehen.

Wie siehts mit Donnerstag aus?

Mein Vorschlag Wässernachtalrund mit Treffpunkt in Haßfurt an der Schule im Nassachtal.
Auf gehts schreibt was

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (4. April 2009)

Hallo,

Runde mit den Steigerwald Bikern war auch klasse heute.
Waren auch im Wässernachtal, Wurzeltrail.
Haben den Weg ganz schön versperrt durch ihre Waldarbeiten.
War öfters mal absteigen angesagt.

Weiteres folgt später.

Gruß


----------



## Bike-Oldie (4. April 2009)

Hi Leute

April Samstag den 05.04.09.

Kurz mal die Taten von unserer Tagestour :

Biketeilnehmer: Michael Untereuerheim, Helmut Schneiderbanger Knetzgau, Klaus Wippich Ebelsbach, Eberhard Mühlfelder Sand.

Tageskilometer: 92.0
Fahrzeit           : 05:46
Durchschnittge.: 16,3
Höhenmeter      : 1251

Wir hatten Heute an diesen Samstag einfach optimalen Bedingungen zu einer Tagestour die Wetterverhältnisse, Truppe und Strecke waren einfach Super.
Hier noch ein paar Bilder, weitere folgen Später.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (4. April 2009)

Hi Eberhard,

super Tour, super Bilder Ichhab mir vorhin schon den Track runter geladen
Ein Frage wie war der Wurzeltrail zu fahren, möglicherweise wollen wir am Donnerstag die Wässernachtrails abfahren. 



>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (4. April 2009)

Guten abend die Damen,
wie ich sehe habt ihr den sonnigen tag richtig genossen!
@Bike-oldie: Hätte doch mitfahren sollen dann hätt ned den ganzen tag verschlafen!

Habe eine stellungnahmen des Vogelschutzbundes zur aktuellen lage am Feuerberg gefunden:

_Sehr geehrter großer, achso genialer Slash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


,

ich danke Ihnen für Ihre Mail, verstehe Ihr Unverständnis und liefere Ihnen 
einige Fakten diesbezüglich.

1. Der LBV hat grundsätzlich nichts gegen Downhill oder Freeride
Mountainbike-Strecken, entscheidend ist immer das jeweilige Gebiet und die
Schutzvorschriften sowie eine vernünftige Planung.
2. Vorliegender Bereich liegt in einem extra ausgewiesenen
EU-Vogelschutzgebiet und FFH-Gebiet. Eine erforderliche vernünftige
FFH/SPA-Verträglichkeitprüfung mit integriertem Konfliktmanagement wurde 
nicht erstellt sondern die bereits im Jahr 2004 bemängelte FFH-VP wieder
herangezogen mit einer Bandbreite an Fehlern. So liegt z.B. eine Strecke in 
einem prioritären Lebensraum, die Bewertung war leider falsch. Auf unsere 
Stellungnahme mit
explizitem Hinweis auf gefährdete Arten wurde nicht reagiert. Wieso?
Unterschätzen sie das Störpotential durch einen dauerhaften Betrieb nicht, 
und an vorgezogene Ausgleichsmaßnahmen wurde ja nicht einmal gedacht. Wieso?

3. Eine spezielle artenschutzrechtliche Prüfung wurde nicht erstellt auch
hier haben wir frühzeitig darauf hingewiesen, auch wusste der Betreiber nach 
einem Telefonat, dass wir klageberechtigt sind. Die Aussagen des LRA kann 
ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Wir sind kein Gegner von Ihnen oder ihren Kollegen, sondern selbst 
Sportler. Wenn allerdings eine derat schlechte Planung vorliegt (in einem 
derartigen Gebiet) , kann ich Ihnen nicht helfen, da verhindern nicht wir 
sondern der Betreiber selbst. Unsere Angebote für Gespräche vor Ort wurden 
nicht angenommen. Ich kann Ihnen für die Zukunft nur raten uns
miteinzubeziehen, wir müssen uns nicht profilieren indem wir jemand etwas
verhindern, solange es nicht um eine unnötige Autobahn geht. Wenn wir
allerdings erfahren müssen, dass absichtlich nicht auf unsere Belange
eingegangen wird, ist dies hinsichtlich der Planungssicherheit nicht
nachvollziehbar. Mit Nichten sind wir ein Gegner von Ihnen oder Ihren 
Kollegen, wir können es aber auch nicht allen recht machen.

Sie können demnächst gerne mehr Details erfahren.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

__Zensiert


Dipl.-Ing.(FH) Umweltsicherung

Landesbund für Vogelschutz in Bayern e.V. (LBV) -
Verband für Arten- und Biotopschutz
Geschäftsstelle Veitshöchheim und Gebietsbetreuung Agrarlandschaft _


----------



## Michi83 (4. April 2009)

Hallo Erwin,

im Anhang mal die Auswertung von meinem Sigma Rox 9.0.
Naja, Werte sind ein wenig anders. 

Tageskilometer: 89.63
Fahrzeit : 05:05:40 h
Durchschnittge.: 17,59
Höhenmeter : 1082
Max. Steigung: 17%
Max. Höhe: 492 m
Max. Temp: 29 °C

Mehr im Anhang.

Gruß
Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (4. April 2009)

Hi Erwin 

Im Wurzelweg-trail liegt von der Waldarbeiten ziemlich holz quer. Man muß oft absteigen und schieben.  Man müsste in mal vorher durchlaufen und das eine oder andere mit der Motorsäge herausschneiden. Wie schaut es da mal bei dir aus, das wäre doch mal was.


----------



## Michi83 (4. April 2009)

Hallo,

hab von der Tour heute meinen ersten Sonnenbrand (leicht) für das Jahr bekommen.

Eberhardt, wie sieht es mit der Kreuzbergtour aus?

Gruß


----------



## böser_wolf (5. April 2009)

@brndch wenn mer den bericht so querliest 
steht da schon "ihr habt uns net gefragt jetzt habt ihr ärger"
mir tut nur der didi leid macht sich da die arbeit +geld
und nix kommt rum
is wie bei uns in sw erst den bikepark erlauben dann wieder net 

naja bei uns wirds ja noch gut der neue park kommt
und am am feuerbeg hoffentlich auch 

@all gestern war lustig auch wenn ich zum schluß gut  einen sitzen hatte
ich sag nur löschzwerge
fotos und filme zu mir ich schnippel ne film zusammen 

@erwin ich kann leider net beim sprung von deinem ss den lorenz rausschneiden und dich einfügen so gut bin ich net


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. April 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> @brndch wenn mer den bericht so querliest
> steht da schon "ihr habt uns net gefragt jetzt habt ihr ärger"
> mir tut nur der didi leid macht sich da die arbeit +geld
> und nix kommt rum
> ...


Guten Morgen Walter,

bist Du jetzt unter die Frühaufsteher gegangen 

Ja Ja der Löschzwerg   

Laß den Lorenz ruhig drinnen, wichtig ist das  das SS gut getroffen ist 

Sag Bescheid wenn, die Bilder bzw. das FIlmchen online ist!!

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## skateson (5. April 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Auch Hallo
> 
> 
> Mein Vorschlag Wässernachtalrund mit Treffpunkt in Haßfurt an der Schule im Nassachtal.
> ...




Hallo Leute 


So wie es ausschaut bin ich am Donnerstag mit am Start.

Wo wir fahren ist mir egal. Wässernachtal hört sich gut an.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Bike-Oldie (5. April 2009)

Hi Michi 

Lege heute meine hart verdiente Ruhepause ein, die wir Gestern uns verdient haben. Nach den Gestrigen schönen Tag den wir auch genossen haben, habe ich auch einwenig Farbe angenommen. Körperlich fühle ich mich auch Top Fit, könnte heute schon wieder. Gerhard Deisler Westheim, Alfons Schanz, Stefan Rippsein, und Thomas Rottmann aus Sand fahren die Heutige Sonntagstour. Lust währe wie gesagt heute schon wieder da, aber die Frauen. 

Ja; wenn du Lust hast mit zum Kreuzberg zufahren, müsstest du mir rechtzeitig bescheid geben. Zwegs Unterkunft und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi83 (5. April 2009)

Hallo eberhardt,

gib mir mal kurz noch mal den genauen, sicheren Termin für die Kreuzbergtour dann kann ich dir bescheid geben.

War vorhin 10 km laufen in 52 min.

Abends wird dann gegrillt

Gruß


----------



## Steevens91 (5. April 2009)

Hey,

war heut 4h auf den Trails rund um SW unterwegs 
War gut. Ich weiß jetz auch warum ich den einen Sprung vermasselt hab:
Ich hab gedacht ich schaffs nimmer aufn Trail zurück und hab den Lenker verrissen.

Ob ich Donnerstag dabei bin kann ich immernoch nicht 100% ig sagen. 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## zanderschnapper (6. April 2009)

Hi Fans,

der Vorschlag von Erwin gefällt mir sehr gut.
Ich bin deshalb auch für eine *gepflegte Wässernachstour* 

Den Wurzeltrail können wir ja auslassen - hab keinen Boch drauf immer abzusteigen und zu laufen.

Ich will fahrn, ich will fahrn - ich geb Gas, ich geb Gas 
Dazu müsstet Ihr euch jetzt noch den Ton oder die Melodie vorstellen.
Kapito????

So long, Jungs.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (6. April 2009)

Hi Holger 

Nicht fahren Holger, auch mal was Arbeiten nicht nur mit dem Fahrrad, sondern auch mal mit der Motorsäge.
Wir leisten unser Pflichtprogram in Sachen Trailpflege wahrscheinlich am kommenden Samstag. Werden mal den Schlangenweg durchlaufen, da liegt auch einiges quer. Wen nicht wir, wer dann Holger. 

Hi Leute fahre wahrscheinlich am Karfreitag eine kleine Runde zum Kreuzberg nicht in die Rhön, sondern nach Dörflein bei Bamberg. Die länge der Tour währen 60 km und etwa 650 hm. Wenn einer Lust hat kann er mit.

Hi Michi 

Die Richtige Tour zum Kreuzberg ist eine zwei Tagestour die fahren wir Christi Himmelfahrt, am Vatertag das währe der 21.05. und 22.05.09. Die Anmeldung machen wir anfangs Mai.


----------



## Steevens91 (6. April 2009)

Hey,

sry dass ich heut nicht um 7 am laden war,  aber mich hats voll zerlegt.
Ich bin am Heckenweg an nem Pfosten hängen geblieben mit der Schulter und jetz hab ich ne fette Pizza am arm 

Naja, i-wie bin ich zu doof um in der Stadt zu fahren.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## böser_wolf (6. April 2009)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> sry dass ich heut nicht um 7 am laden war,  aber mich hats voll zerlegt.
> Ich bin am Heckenweg an nem Pfosten hängen geblieben mit der Schulter und jetz hab ich ne fette Pizza am arm
> ...



tss net vor dem fahren trinken  
erst danach 
gute besserung


----------



## Steevens91 (6. April 2009)

Ja.. beim nächsten mal geb ich mir mühe 

Danke


----------



## Gandalf01 (7. April 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hi Erwin
> 
> Im Wurzelweg-trail liegt von der Waldarbeiten ziemlich holz quer. Man muß oft absteigen und schieben.  Man müsste in mal vorher durchlaufen und das eine oder andere mit der Motorsäge herausschneiden. Wie schaut es da mal bei dir aus, das wäre doch mal was.



Hi Eberhard,
leider komme ich diese Woche nicht zum Abfahren um etwas zu säubern. Motorsäge ist im Wässernachtal nicht gerne gesehen , das mache ich soweit es geht mit Handarbeit.



> ....
> Die Richtige Tour zum Kreuzberg ist eine zwei Tagestour die fahren wir Christi Himmelfahrt, am Vatertag das währe der 21.05. und 22.05.09. Die Anmeldung machen wir anfangs Mai.


Ich habe den Termin bei mir schon fest im Terminkalender eingetragen. 

So und was ist mit *Donnerstag *??? 

Wer fährt mit? 
Holger, Stefan  habe ja schon Interesse angemeldet.
Wo bleibt der Rest?

Ich bin zwar immer noch etwas krank und außerdem hat mein Supershuttle einen Plattfuß , den muß ich morgen noch beheben, aber fahren wollte ich doch.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Steevens91 (7. April 2009)

Hey,

also ich bin diesen und warscheinlich nächsten Donnerstag nicht dabei. 

Viel Spaß euch!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## zanderschnapper (8. April 2009)

Guten Morgen die Herren,

ich habe gerade mal den Donnerstagstermin ins *LAST MINUTE BIKING *eingetragen.
Treffpunkt: Unterstellhäuschen an der Grundschule Nassachtal
Uhrzeit: 18.00 Uhr

Alle die mitfahren, bitte eintragen 


Gruß
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (9. April 2009)

Hi Leute,

was ist den los will keiner außer Holger, Stefan und Ich heute fahren ??

@Holger 
hast Du Dir überlegt wo wir überall fahren wollen? 


By the way, ich habe gestern meine neuen Bikeschuhe, natürlich wieder five ten , für den Frühling/Sommer bekommen, die passen sogar farblich zum Supershuttle . 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (9. April 2009)

ich bin auch raus für heut 
muß trinken und grillen hartes leben heut


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. April 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich bin auch raus für heut
> muß trinken und grillen hartes leben heut



Das mach ich dann am Wochenende 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (9. April 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> @Holger
> hast Du Dir überlegt wo wir überall fahren wollen?




Hi Erwin,

ich werde sehr wahrscheinlich nur bis ins Wässernachstal mitfahren können.
Meine Hinterradbremse hängt bzw. schleift 
War gestern Abend noch bei Thilo, wir konnten aber nix mehr machen.
Jetzt hab ich das MTB von Thilo als Ersatz bekommen.
Ich sitz nur ein bissel komisch drauf weil die Sattelstütze zu kurz ist 


Gruß Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. April 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi Erwin,
> 
> ich werde sehr wahrscheinlich nur bis ins Wässernachstal mitfahren können.
> Meine Hinterradbremse hängt bzw. schleift
> ...



Hi Holger,


Mein Vorschlag wäre gewesen
Haßfurt->Wülflingen->Buch (2 Trails)->Fuchsweg 
(raufwärts)->Wurzeltrail oberer Teil->Sailershausen (Trail)->Schotterweg zurück zum Fuchsweg (abwärts)->Wülflingen-Haßfurt.
Ich weiß nicht ob alles machbar ist, bin diese Woche nicht zum fahren gekommen, aber das können wir immer noch vor Ort entscheiden.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Steevens91 (9. April 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich bin auch raus für heut
> muß trinken und grillen hartes leben heut



so ähnlich schauts bei mir auch aus


----------



## skateson (9. April 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> was ist den los will keiner heute fahren ??




Muss leider für heute absagen, muss Sofas schleppen.


Gruß Sven


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. April 2009)

Hi Leute,

das wird aber eine kleine Runde heute.

Holger, Stefan, Ich, und möglicherweise noch ein Kollege aus Oberlauringen.

>>>Gandalf<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (9. April 2009)

...der Josef kommt heute auch mal wieder dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (9. April 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> ...der Josef kommt heute auch mal wieder dazu



Also sind wir doch ein paar mehr 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (9. April 2009)

...un was is mit dena übern Mee drüm ??????


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. April 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> ...un was is mit dena übern Mee drüm ??????



keine Anhnung, ich glaube die sind alle im Osterurlaub 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (9. April 2009)

Hallo,

werd vll mal zum Treffpunkt kommen. Mit fahren kann ich leider ned.

Gruß


----------



## Michi83 (9. April 2009)

Hallo,

hab heut schon eine Rennradtour mit 91 km und bissel über 700 hm hinter mir.
Viel Spaß beim Fahren.

Gruß


----------



## kobiZ (9. April 2009)

Hallo,


ich bin neu hier im Forum.
Sind hier auch Stadtlauringer vorhanden ?

MfG

Haibike94


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepoli (9. April 2009)

Hallo Eberhard!

Hab mich die letzten Tage etwas übernommen (mit körperlicher Arbeit)  (=kein Dienst)
Ich bin für Karfreitag nicht fit - werde höchstens hier ein Stund meine Runde drehen! 

Brauch dringend etwas Erholung und abends ist ja auch noch Bike-Stammtisch im Schützenhaus SAnd. Da ist auch das Manschaftsschießen - Private Gruppen

Ich wünsch dir/euch eine schöne Karfreitagstour - Wetter passt ja toll. 
Ach ja kannst du mir den Bericht von Gößweinstein mal zumailen dabei könnte ich ein paar  Korrekturen durchführen!
GEht auf jeden Fall leichter!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. April 2009)

Haibike94 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> ich bin neu hier im Forum.
> ...


Ja sind 
La-Le-Lu und Ralle sind aus Lauringen

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. April 2009)

Hi Leute,
so Tour ist rum 

Wir starteten zu fünft (Josef, Holger, Stefan M., Stefan  und ich), Holger hat uns schon unterhalb von Buch wieder verlassen. Wir fuhren die beiden Bücher Trails (Postpotenweg und E1 ) von dort dann runter zum Fuchsweg und weiter immer im Wald zum Anfang von Wurzeltrail, den bis zur Mitte gefahren und dann noch rechts hoch und den Sailershausentrail wieder runter. Unten verabschiedete sich dann Josef und wir machten uns an den unteren Teil, der mit einigen Bäumen versperrt war und zurück nach Haßfurt.

Hier die Daten:
Dauer: ca. 2:10
Länge: ca. 21 km
HMS: ???? Kein GPS dabei 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. April 2009)

Hi Leute, hier die Bilder die Stefan am letzten Samstag bei den Frühjahrsevent der Triebtreter gemacht hat.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 



>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. April 2009)

Hi Leute,
und hier noch ein kleines Video

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VJJPns_mow"]YouTube - Triebtreter im SW Wald[/ame]

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Steevens91 (10. April 2009)

Ich bin der einzige aus Stadtlauringen direkt ^^ 

Aber der Erwin unterschlägt mich natürlich wieder.


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. April 2009)

sorry Stefan (Steevens91) ganz vergessen das Du aus Stadtlaurigen bist 

So bin wieder zurück von meine kleine Freitagsrunde:
Ottendorf->Waldsachsen (Windräder)->Schonunger Trail (inklusive Bachdurchfahrt ) -> Mainberg -> zum Kartoffelbeet (runter und wieder rauf ) dann noch Dianenlustrail und ab nach Hause.

Hab auch mal ein paar Bilder gemacht 













>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (10. April 2009)

Schöne Bilder Erwin.
Da währe ich auch gern mit gefahren wenn ich das sehe.
Was ist die nächste Zeit so angesagt bei dir?

Gruß


----------



## Bike-Oldie (10. April 2009)

April am Karfreitag den 10.04.09.

Biketeilnehmer: Helmut Schneiderbanger, Eberhard MÃ¼hlfelder.

Tageskilometer: 61,4
HÃ¶henmeter     : 712



Hi Leute 

Erstmal schÃ¶ne und Frohe Osterfeiertage
Wenn hat man schon mal an den Osterfeiertagen so ein schÃ¶nes Wetter, bestimmt schon Jahre her. Mit den ersten Sonnenstrahlen ging die halbtags Tour um 8:00 in Richtung Kreuzberg bei DÃ¶rflein. Wir fuhren auf den Radweg den Main entlang Limbach - Eltmann nach der MainbrÃ¼cke bogen wir am Hundeplatz rechts Ã¼bern Flur nach Ebelsbach, von da ging es das Bahngleis entlang Richtung Stettfeld. Nun fuhren wir in den ersten Anstieg zum Rennweg. Ãbern Rennweg gelangten wir zum MÃ¶nchsee, in wunderbaren Trails zog es sich zum Kreuzberg hoch. Auf Asphalt ging die Tour jetzt durch DÃ¶rflein Bamberger â Hafen Gaustadt bis nach Rothof. Von hier ging es wieder im GelÃ¤nde auf den neuen Steigerwaldweg Ã¼ber kleinere Anstiege nach Weipelsdorf, ab TÃ¼tschengereuth folgenden wir nun den HÃ¶henlinienweg an Priesendorf, Lembach, Weisbrunn vorbei, letztendlich gelangten wir mit 61,4 und 712 hm wieder rechtzeitig zu Mittag nach Sand.


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. April 2009)

Hallo Eberhard,

Auch Dir Frohe Osterfeiertag.

Leider konnte ich heute nicht mit denn Vormittag war nach der gestrigen Tour noch nicht an Biken zu denken. Aber nach dem Mittagessen gings dann wieder aufwärts . Das fahren mit dem Supershuttle macht schon viel Spaß, vorallem bergab , bergauf ist es schon eine rechte Schufterei, 16Kg Bike und 95Kg Fahrer das muß erstmal nach oben gebracht werden. 

Was macht ihr am Sonntag, schon einen Plan?

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kobiZ (10. April 2009)

ok

danke


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. April 2009)

Haibike94 schrieb:


> ok
> 
> danke



OK
Bitte 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (10. April 2009)

Hallo,

Erwin was ist bei dir so die nächsten tage geplant?
Fährst morgen Abdend?

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. April 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder Erwin.
> Da währe ich auch gern mit gefahren wenn ich das sehe.
> Was ist die nächste Zeit so angesagt bei dir?
> 
> Gruß



Hi Michi

morgen ist Pause, Sonntag weiß ich nocht nicht und am Montag ist wieder Pause wegen Fußball.
Ich entscheide das immer kurzfristig.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## kobiZ (10. April 2009)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> Ich bin der einzige aus Stadtlauringen direkt ^^
> 
> Aber der Erwin unterschlägt mich natürlich wieder.




fährst du auch beim Hofheimer MTB marathon mit..?

suche nämliche einen Trainingspartner...

Gruß
Kobi


----------



## Steevens91 (10. April 2009)

Hey,

weiß ich noch net genau. 

Aber meine Form momentan is net soo berauschend..
Also muss ich noma schaun. 

Ich kann aber trotzdem mit dir fahrn 

Stefan


----------



## kobiZ (10. April 2009)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> weiß ich noch net genau.
> 
> ...



wo wohnst en du in lauring 
und wie heißt en du richtig also mit namen ??

Kobi


----------



## Steevens91 (10. April 2009)

Nonnensee, 2 Häuser neben dem Bürgermeister


----------



## kobiZ (10. April 2009)

Mh...


ich wohn in der Kitzgasse (ka ob dir des was sacht...)

wie alt bist en du..? =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eltmenner (10. April 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder Erwin.
> Da währe ich auch gern mit gefahren wenn ich das sehe.
> Was ist die nächste Zeit so angesagt bei dir?
> 
> Gruß


Hi, 

dem schließe ich mich an, schöne Pics.
Also wenn Du wieder Wassernä..... fährst, dann würde ich Dich gerne mal begleiten. Natürlich muss es auch zeitlich passen.
Und Donnerstags ists bei mir auch weng blöd, Erstens wegen keiner Lamperie, und zweitens mit den depperten Schichten.

Hoffe bis demnächst.!

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Bike-Oldie (11. April 2009)

Hi Erwin

Werde am Sonntag zum Veitenstein bei Lußberg fahren. Die Strecke hat eine Länge von 43 km und etwa 850 hm ersichtlich auf unserer Internet Seite unter http://www.steigerwaldbiker.de/

Am Ostermonntag Plane ich eine Trailtour, Gerhard und ich machen Heute schon mal mit der Motorsäge die Trails sauber.


----------



## superwolfi (11. April 2009)

Hallo Bikers's aus dem Schweinfurter, Hassfurter und Hofheimer Umland

ich komme aus Grettstadt, sprich Grettscht
und lese Eure Thread's schon seit einiger Zeit "geheim" mit.

Bin auch schon die eine oder andere Tour von Euch bzw. den Steigerwaldbikern gefahren.
hat alles mächtig Spass gemacht.

Wenn es Euch nicht stört; würde ich gerne, wenn es die Zeit erlaubt; bei der einen oder anderen Tour mifahren.

Es gibt nur ein Problem; ich weiss nicht ob ich bei euch kontitionell mithalten kann...nicht dass Ihr bei jedem Anstieg auf mich warten müßt.

Eine Frage habe ich an Eberhard von den Steigerwaldbiker....

Hallo Eberhard; Du hast gestern eine Tour zum Kreuzberg bei Dörflein gemacht.
Hast Du diese Tour als GPS-Datei, da ich sehr gerne diese Tour fahren möchte?
Vielen Dank

Ich wünsch Euch alllen ein FROHES OSTERFEST und Erfolg beim Ostereiersuchen!
Wetter ist ja super...

Gruß
superwolfi
hubert


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. April 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hi Erwin
> 
> Werde am Sonntag zum Veitenstein bei Lußberg fahren. Die Strecke hat eine Länge von 43 km und etwa 850 hm ersichtlich auf unserer Internet Seite unter http://www.steigerwaldbiker.de/
> 
> Am Ostermonntag Plane ich eine Trailtour, Gerhard und ich machen Heute schon mal mit der Motorsäge die Trails sauber.


Hi Eberhard,

gestern als ich geschuat habe war leider noch nichts drinnen.

Super Steigerwald-Biker Trails   fahren 
WANN WO WELCHE 

Ich verhandel schon mal mit meiner Frau wegen Montag  .
Wenn ich dabei bin dann nehme ich das Supershuttle mit, allerdings dauert es da den Berg rauf noch länger als sonst . 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. April 2009)

superwolfi schrieb:


> Hallo Bikers's aus dem Schweinfurter, Hassfurter und Hofheimer Umland
> 
> ich komme aus Grettstadt, sprich Grettscht
> und lese Eure Thread's schon seit einiger Zeit "geheim" mit.
> ...


Hi Superwolfi (Hubert)

Herzlich Willkommen hier bei uns, mach Dir mal keine Kopf bei uns kann jeder mitfahren, ich bin auch meist ganz hinten und komme als letzter oben an, da ist keiner böse die warten immer auf mich. Schau einfach immer rein, wir fahren jeden Donnerstags meist 18:00 Uhr irgendwo geht immer was .

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. April 2009)

Eltmenner schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> dem schließe ich mich an, schöne Pics.
> Also wenn Du wieder Wassernä..... fährst, dann würde ich Dich gerne mal begleiten. Natürlich muss es auch zeitlich passen.
> ...



Hi Ralf

Das mit den Lampen hat sich erledigt, wir sind am Donnerstag bis nach 20:00 Uhr gefahren und haben kein Licht gebraucht. Wie Du sicher gelesen hast haben andere auch Schichten, der eine oder andere fährt halt dann alle 2-3 Wochen mit; Hauptsache ist doch es wird gefahren 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Eriwn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kobiZ (11. April 2009)

an Gandalf


bist du von den Steigerwaldbikern...?

wenn ja...kennst de bestimmt en daißlers gerhart?

Gruß

Kobi


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. April 2009)

Hi Haibike94,

ich bin zwar nicht von den Steigerwald Bikern, fahre aber ab un zu mit. Den Gerhard kenne ich, denn habe ich letztes ein paar mal im Wald beim Biken getroffen.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (11. April 2009)

Hallo,

ein Grettschter.
Bin aus UHeim.

Können ja mal gemeinsam fahren. Sind ja noch paar aus der Gegend hier.
Hallo Eberhardt,
von wann bis wann soll die Tour am Montag gehen?
Muss da noch auf Ostermarkt.

Gruß


----------



## Bike-Oldie (11. April 2009)

So wir haben Heute in Sachen Steigerwaldtails unser Pflichtprogramm erfühlt, Gerhard und ich sind heute fast einen dreiviertel Tag mit der Motorsäge unterwegs gewesen. Der Trail am Ebersberg, sowie E 1 und 2 sind für Ostermontag zum Fahren geputzt.

Hi Michi
Die Trailtour wird ungefähr 25 bis 30 km lang, wir fahren von 9:00 bis etwa 11:30

Morgen Ostersonntag gehts zum Veitenstein, Super Tour mit 43 km und 850 hm.


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. April 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> So wir haben Heute in Sachen Steigerwaldtails unser Pflichtprogramm erfühlt, Gerhard und ich sind heute fast einen dreiviertel Tag mit der Motorsäge unterwegs gewesen. Der Trail am Ebersberg, sowie E 1 und 2 sind für Ostermontag zum Fahren geputzt.
> 
> Hi Michi
> Die Trailtour wird ungefähr 25 bis 30 km lang, wir fahren von 9:00 bis etwa 11:30
> ...


Super Eberhard 

Montag bin ich dabei, da gehts dann nicht so schnell 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (11. April 2009)

Hallo,

Eberhard denk das ich Montag dabei bin.
Wird zwar eng, da ich gegen 1 mit auf Ostermarkt soll aber denk das klappt schon.

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. April 2009)

Hi ihr fleißigen Waldarbeiter,

an der Säge hätte es bei mir nicht gelegen - aber an der Zeit.
Bei mir ist Samstag halt auch immer ein Arbeitstag, wenn auch nur zu Hause 

Mal sehen ob ich am Montag mit dabei bin.


Falls nicht, dann wünsche ich Euch allen jetzt schon mal ein 
*frohes Osterfest*

Und wie sagt der Bundes-Jogi immer - immer Höchstleistungen abrufen, auch auf den Trails 


Macht's Gut
Holger


----------



## böser_wolf (12. April 2009)

*FROHES OSTERN FÜR ALLE    meine tour gestern schweinfurt-maßbach-sambachshof-königshofen-an schweinshaupten vorbei-hofheim-runter nach hassfurt und am main zurück nach sw  zeit so  ne stunde  mit tanken und glotzen  
*


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. April 2009)

Hi Walter,

wohl wieder mal die Maschine ausgepackt . Bei so einem Wetter ist Fahrrad fahren angesagt.
Was machen die Bilder vom letzten Samstag?? Hast Du schon was bekommen?
Werde heute eine kleine Runde drehen, da morgen Trailfahren mit den Steigerwald Bikern angesagt ist 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (12. April 2009)

Hallo Erwin Eberhard,

bin morgen auch dabei.
Treffpunkt denk ich wieder bei Eberhard in Sand??

Gruß und Frohe Ostern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skateson (12. April 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> *FROHES OSTERN FÜR ALLE    meine tour gestern schweinfurt-maßbach-sambachshof-königshofen-an schweinshaupten vorbei-hofheim-runter nach hassfurt und am main zurück nach sw  zeit so  ne stunde  mit tanken und glotzen
> *




Da bist du aber ganz schön in den "Heiligen Länder" rumgefahren.


Gruß Sven


----------



## brndch (12. April 2009)

Hallo,

vll bin ich morgen auch dabei. mal schaun was das heutig nachtleben so bringt.;-)

Schönen sonntach noch

Gruß


----------



## Steevens91 (12. April 2009)

Heutiges Nachtleben: Saisonfinale im Rehberger


----------



## Bike-Oldie (12. April 2009)

Hi Leute 

Unser Ostersonntagstour zum Veitenstein

Tageskilometer: 43
Höhenmeter     : 890

Biketeilnehmer: Klaus Wippich, Eberhard Mühlfelder.

Bikeroute: Sand auf den Radweg nach Limbach über Eltmann nach der Brücke rechts übern Flurweg nach Ebelsbach von da ging es auf den Burgenweg übern eine Rampe erstmal auf die Höhe zum Ebelsberg den Burgenweg folgten wir bis nach Leppelsdorf, übern Krappenhof und schöne Wiesentäler ging es hoch zum Veitenstein. Nach einem kurzen Schwätzchen mit andern Biker aus Ebern ging es über einen Supertrail durch den Förstergrund nach Lußberg links übern Rennweg auf die Höhe von Schönbrunn zum Steinberg und übern  Mohrenberg nach Gleisenau, zum Schlosshof. Übern Burgenweg machten wir die nächsten Höhenmeter zum Kirchberg, die Tour ging an Schönbach vorbei übern Hühnerberg und oberen Hohberg gelangten wir schließlich zum Zeiler Käppele, über die Stufen von Kreuzweg zur Haubstraße nach Zeil. Hier folgten wir den Bachverlauf Richtung Sand zum Radweg nach Sand. 

Bodenverhältnise waren an diesen Tag einfach Super, bei                               
	Temperaturen von 15 und Später um 20


----------



## lord24 (12. April 2009)

hallo eberhard Wir sind morgen auf jeden fall dabei aber fahrt nicht so schnell du weist ja mein vater werner ist noch nicht so fit!!!!!!


gruß sandro


----------



## Bike-Oldie (12. April 2009)

Hi Leute 
Hier noch ein Nachschlag an Bilder von unser geilen Tour


----------



## Michi83 (12. April 2009)

Na da ist ja morgen richtig was los.
Freu mich schon drauf.

Gruß


----------



## underfrange (12. April 2009)

Servus.

Bin gerade erst auf den Thread gestossen. Wo fahrt ihr denn normalerweise und wie weit? Ich war heut scho wieder mal im Steigerwald (Zabelstein) unterwegs..


----------



## Bike-Oldie (12. April 2009)

Hi Phantom wo kommst du her, wo gehst du hin. Über unsere Touren findest du etwas unter  http://www.steigerwaldbiker.de/

gruß Eberhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## underfrange (13. April 2009)

Hi Eberhard, 

mein Name ist Uwe und ich komm aus Kolitzheim. meistens fahr ich bei uns in der Gegend um Volkach, oder halt im Steigerwald und da meistens in der nähe vom Zabelstein.


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. April 2009)

Hi Leute, das war eine super Tour 
ein Lob an Eberhard und Gerhard, die Trails waren schön hergerichtet.

Den Rest muß Eberhard schreiben, der weiß er wo wir überall waren 
Hier noch ein Bild 





So jetzt geht's duschen und dann ab zum Fußball 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (13. April 2009)

Hallo,

war heut ne richtig klasse Tour.
Teils richtig schön Anspruchsvoll und gespickt mit vielen Trails der besonderen Art.

Gruß
Michi


----------



## zanderschnapper (13. April 2009)

Hi Leute,

wer war denn alles mit dabei??


----------



## böser_wolf (13. April 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


>




ähm wieso schiebt ihr da vorbei??? schaut doch gut aus 
und vorallem wo is des???


----------



## böser_wolf (14. April 2009)

so mal video 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rO4L7YowHuA"]YouTube - ostermontag[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (14. April 2009)

Hi Leute

Von Wetter her war der Ostermontag wie ein Sommertag es hatte seit mehreren Wochen nicht mehr geregnet. Im Radio wurde auch schon mal unter der Woche Waldbrandgefahr gemeldet, wie sagt da der Bauer der Boden ist Pfortz trocken es dürfte wieder mal Regnen. Also war es für uns ein richtiger Trailtag am Ostermontag, nur es gab ein Mango unserer Hausstrecke der Ebersbergtrail und Schlangenweg war voll mit querliegende Bäumen. Also gut dachten wir die Bäume musten Schnellsten Weg, also auf Seite geräumt werden. So das es beim Fahren richtig Spaß machen konnte ruften wir kurzum erst mal unsere kleinen Waldgeister, die das Problem Bäume für uns auf Seite Schafften. 
Sie sagten kurz entschlossen zu und traten zwei Tage vorher, also am Samstag an. Die beiden 
waren  bis an die Zähne Bewaffnet Gerhard mit seiner achtzehner Stihl, Eberhard mit seiner sechsundzwanziger. Pünktlich Früh um 7 Uhr standen sie am Tor des Böllgrunds, und Marschierten geradewegs auf den Schlangenweg zu. Für jede Säge war etwas dabei, bei den kleinern zückte Gerhard sein Gerät bei dem größeren Eberhard. Am Ente des Schlangenwegs angelangt, gingen sie über und Marschierten in den Trauberg Trail. Hier lagen weniger quer trotzdem wurde es bei der Fertigstellung der Wege halb Zwölf, so gingen sie nach getaner Arbeit zufrieden  aber geschafft nach Hause.    

Ostermontag den 13.04.09.

Biketeilnehmer: Erwin Ottendorf, Michael Unterheuerheim, Christian Dampfach, Robert Ebelsbach, Werner und Sandro Eltmann, Gerhard Westheim Michael und Eberhard Sand. 


Tageskilometer: 27,7
Fahrzeit            : 02:16
Höhenmeter     :557



Wie gesagt in Vorspann es war ein Super Wetter Temperaturen früh noch etwas frisch bei 8 grat, Nachmittag 25 grad. Heute waren die Trail  Touren also die Speziallisten unterwegs die förmlich die Herausforderung suchen, wie will ich das beschreiben je Steiler oder viel Dreck desto schöner und Geiler.
In Schneller Fahrt fuhren wir in das leicht steigen Gelände zum Hermannsberg bis auf die
Höhe des Steinbruch, von da ging s leicht rechts den Steinbruch entlang. Nach der Einfahrt zum Steinbruch ging der nächste Weg  in eine kurze kleine Steigung, auf deren Höhe  bogen wir links in einen unscheinbaren Trail. Der kaum fahrbare Weg verlangte von jedem sein ganzes Fahrerisches können ab. Er führte uns durch den Steinbruch in eine gefährliche Abfahrt, so kamen wir schließlich teilweise fahrend oder Schieben unten am Schotterweg nähe Autobahn an. Mit weichen Knien und mit den Gedanken was wohl als nächstes kommen würde, Radeln wir über die Autobahnbrücke durch das Röderholz. Mit schneller und leicht steigende fahrt fuhren wir auf die Höhe des Ebersbergs zum Jägershäusla. Wie gesagt es ist heute eine reine Trailtour, am Häusla bogen wir in den zweiten Trail von Heute. Der leicht verplockte Trail windet  sich auf halbe Höhe um den Ebersberg das letzte Stück ging durch eine enge Passage eines Jungwaldes und endet in eine Abfahrt zum Schotterweg der uns zum Mordgraben führt.    
Nach weniger Meter auf den Schotterweg bogen wir rechts in den zweiten Weg, es war ein  Bodenweg der uns jetzt direkt zu dem Mordgraben führte. Was nach einer kurzen Pause das ist die Belohnung getaner Arbeit, so folgt eine geniale Abfahrt, wie in Sinkflug ging es in Richtung Zell. Wie wir in oft erlebt haben  Spukte uns der Trail mit eine riesigen Staubwolke wieder aus.
Mit viel Spiet und Power ging es nach einen kurzen  Asphaltstück
zu einem der schönsten Singeltrail der Region im Böhlgrund den Schlangenweg. Durch den engen Einstieg, fuhren wir kurz hintereinander in den Schlund der Schlange und Pulsten uns mit einer beachtlichen Geschwindigkeit den leichten Steigungen des Berges hoch. Geduldig klettert der Weg durch den Wald den Berg hinauf. Zwischendurch reißt der Wald auf einigen Abschnitten von Wendehämmer immer mal auf, und gibt so Blicke zum Himmel frei. Um die Nachhut aufrücken zulassen, werden hier kurze Stopps eingelegt. Nachdem alle aufgerückt waren, fuhren wir weiter. Die Windungen der Schlange sind so gigantisch das der Adrenalin Spiegel anschwoll,  bis wir den Schotterweg zum Böhlgrund erreichten. Hier verließ uns Werner und sein Sohn Sandro der bis hier tapfer mitgehalten ist. 
Anschließend fuhren wir rechter Hand in Richtung Böhlgrund zum nächsten Highlight der Region den Traubergtrail mit seinen kleinen Schikanen. Hier haben die Modelbauer den Trail ganz eng in den Berghang geritzt. An der Nordseite des Berges fällt der Blick plötzlich tief auf den Böhlgrundweg, beim ersten Mal hat mich diese Perspektive so verunsichert, dass ich die ersten Serpentinen nur zögerlich und unkonzentriert gefahren bin. Hier heißt es die ideallinie Suchen, finden und Bloß nicht mehr verlassen. Wer den Rhythmus verliert, Schiebt den Rest.


Mit ziemlich leeren Muskel aber voll von wahnsinnigen schönen Eindrücken erreichen wir wieder unsre Ausgangspunkt Sand.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## zanderschnapper (14. April 2009)

Hi Eberhard,

super Bericht - meinen Respekt für die schönen Trails 
Beim Nächsten mal bin ich auch mit dabei.


Beste Grüße
Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (14. April 2009)

Morgen Leute,

@Walter, das Bild ins im Trail E2 (Eberhard 2) , der Einstieg ist unterhalb vom Schlangenweg. Wenn ich den Track vom Eberhard habe dann stelle ich ihn rein. Zu Deiner Frage warum wir vorbeigelaufen/gefahren sind, die Bretter sind etwas locker und müssen erst noch befestigt werden. 

@Eberhard
super Bericht Top Tour wie schon gestern beschrieben. Rauf habe ich mich mit dem Supershuttle gequält, aber runter ging alles.
Und wo sind die vielen Bilder ??
Hast Du meine E-Mail bekommen? Ich schicke sie Dir noch per PN!

@Holger,
Du hast was verpaßt, das war Spitze



>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (14. April 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> @Holger,
> Du hast was verpaßt, das war Spitze




Hi Erwin,

das hab ich mir schon fast gedacht - hatte aber mein Bike noch nicht fahrbereit


----------



## Gandalf01 (14. April 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi Erwin,
> 
> das hab ich mir schon fast gedacht - hatte aber mein Bike noch nicht fahrbereit



Hi Holger,

wie siehts mit Donnerstag aus ???

WO, WER, WAS, WANN ?


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (14. April 2009)

ich leider wieder net  konzertarbeit


----------



## Gandalf01 (14. April 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich leider wieder net  konzertarbeit



Na dann wirds wohl nix mit Schweinfurter Wald 

Na dann müssen wir wohl wieder mal an die Schwendenschanze 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (14. April 2009)

Hi Walter,

hab mal ein Bild von den 3 Eberhard-Trails reingestellt, den Track findest Du auf der Steigerwald Biker Seite (20080928_Trailstreck)






>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Bike-Oldie (14. April 2009)

Hi Michi 

Die Anmeldung für die 2Tage Kreuzbergtour mach ich Anfang Mai. Wir benötigen eine Übernachten, eine Halbpension kostet hier 23 .


----------



## The_Ralle (14. April 2009)

Moin!

Mal ne kurze Umfrage: was is´n da los??
Noch niemand von euch beim Haßbergritt angemeldet - aufgehts!!!
Ich brauch doch Leute, die ich anfeuern kann, wenn se sich Richtung Turm hocharbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (14. April 2009)

*Moin Ralle,*

und - wie geht's dir?
Was macht das Knie?




*@all other Bikers,*

wer macht denn von Euch beim Haßberg-Ritt/Sprint mit - oder hat es zumindest vor?

Der Einzige der sich bist jetzt angemeldet hat den ich kenne, ist der Josef  (Haßbergspint)


----------



## brndch (14. April 2009)

Hey zander,

werde wohl den Ritt fahren der sprit is doch käse.
Aber ob ich mich voranmelde weiß isch noch ned.

Wo wir gerade bei Rennen sind fährt jemand hier mit ???
http://www.mountainbike-challenge.de/46-Fraenkische_schweiz.htm

Gruß

kann mich ned entscheiden wo ich heut hinfahren soll


----------



## Gandalf01 (14. April 2009)

Hi,

ich werde kurzfristig entscheiden ob ich am Haßbergritt/sprint teilnehme. Kommt darauf an wie ich mich konditionell fühle 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (14. April 2009)

...ich wusste gar nicht das es ggf. auch ohne Voranmeldung geht!

Bist Du dir da sicher?


----------



## brndch (14. April 2009)

Xd


----------



## Gandalf01 (14. April 2009)

geht glaube ich nur wenn eine gewisse Anzahl nicht überschritten ist ???


Meldeschluss  	   	

Samstag, 02. Mai 2009
oder bei Erreichen des Teilnehmerlimits 450+ Teilnehmer / -innen 

Bei Anmeldungen, welche das Teilnehmerlimit überschreiten, erfolgt eine rechtzeitige Benachrichtigung und Rückzahlung der Startgebühr. Innerhalb des Teilnehmerlimits erfolgt keine Bestätigung der Anmeldung, jedoch gilt die Aufnahme in die im Internet veröffentlichte Starterliste als Anmeldung. Die Zulassung zum Wettkampf gilt dann als erteilt. 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (14. April 2009)

Weiß zufällig jemand wieviel Biker da im letzten Jahr teilgenommen haben?
Rechnen die wohl wirklich mit 450 Leuten?
Finde ich schon recht hoch gegriffen 

Wenn man sich die Teilnehmerliste so anschaut, ist da ja schon noch recht viel Potenzial!!


----------



## brndch (14. April 2009)

Xd


----------



## Gandalf01 (14. April 2009)

Wenn ich richtig gesehen habe ca. 200 (siehe Ergebnisliste 2008) 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kobiZ (14. April 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> *Moin Ralle,*
> 
> und - wie geht's dir?
> Was macht das Knie?
> ...



ich hab mich für den Haßbergritt angemeldet 

Gruß
Kobi


----------



## skateson (14. April 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig gesehen habe ca. 200 (siehe Ergebnisliste 2008)
> 
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin




Stimmt waren so knapp 200 Starter.


----------



## Steevens91 (14. April 2009)

Schwedenschanze is net soviel los, jägerpfad is leider nicht fahrbar.

Haßbergritt weiß ich noch net so..


----------



## skateson (14. April 2009)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> Schwedenschanze is net soviel los, jägerpfad is leider nicht fahrbar.
> 
> Haßbergritt weiß ich noch net so..




Warum ist der Jägerpfad nicht fahrbar? Ich war heuer noch nicht dort.

Gruß Sven


----------



## kobiZ (14. April 2009)

skateson schrieb:


> Warum ist der Jägerpfad nicht fahrbar? Ich war heuer noch nicht dort.
> 
> Gruß Sven



ham se voll mit bäumen, ästen und sehr tiefen furchen "dicht" gemacht 

en teil ham mer zwar aufgeräumt (stefan und ich am so.) abba irgentwann wars nix mer möglich... 

Gruß

Kobi


----------



## böser_wolf (14. April 2009)

hassbergritt   hmm  kennt ihr die strecke bzw gps daten 
ich frag mich ob ich das mit dem eingangrad drücken kann
was meint ihr ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (14. April 2009)

Hi Walter,

spätestens wenn's hoch zum Turm geht ist "feierabend" 
Aber sonst dürfte da wohl einiges für dich zum Fahren dabei sein 

Und coole Sprüche bekommst Du allemal dazu


----------



## Steevens91 (14. April 2009)

Hey Walther,
die Strecke wird erst später bekannt gegeben, aber normalerweise dürfts mit dem eingangrad gehn 
Ich mein wenn du die Peterstirn hochkommst packst des auch 

Gruß


----------



## brndch (14. April 2009)

Des sind heut wieder Diskussionen unglaublich.
Jez werden mal nägel mit Köpen gemacht.

Teamnamen: wäre hätts gedacht 
*Racing-Team-Haßberge*

Fahrer: Zander, Ich,
zwei wären noch frei
Steevens91 wie schauts aus??? sind doch nur 40 km
Gruß

@Walter: wenn du 15% steigung treten kannst wäre´s denk ich no problem.


----------



## Michi83 (14. April 2009)

Hallo,

weiß leider nicht ob ich mitfahren soll oder nicht?
Wie anspruchsvoll ist das ganze?

Gruß


----------



## Steevens91 (14. April 2009)

kommt drauf an wie dus angehst,
du kannst des ganze wie ne tour angehn und net auf die zeit schaun.
oder du schaust auf die zeit dann wirds mehr anstrengend 

von der distanz müsstest dus problemlos schaffen denk ich.


----------



## brndch (14. April 2009)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> kommt drauf an wie dus angehst,
> du kannst des ganze wie ne tour angehn und net auf die zeit schaun.



hä wie geht´des. mit einer startnummer am Lenker spazieren fahren.


----------



## Steevens91 (14. April 2009)

naja, letztes jahr hatten auch welche 2,5h xD
also ich weiß net.. ich will denen net zu nahe treten, aber ich kann mir kaum vorstellen dass die leistungsmäßig am limit gefahrn sin


----------



## The_Ralle (15. April 2009)

Korrekto!
Letztes Jahr war ein sog. "Team" dabei, dass die ganze Sache sehr sehr locker angegangen ist. Stimmt scho was der Stefan schreibt. 

Anspruchsvoll - also von technischer Seite aus gesehen - isses aus meiner Sicht nicht wirklich - aber für dieses Jahr wurde eine etwas trail-lastigere Strecke angekündigt...mal schaun, was sich die Streckenplaners so ausgedacht haben...

Würd ja gern mitfahren aber momentan beschränkt sich meine Bike-Aktivität zwar schon auf Auswärtsfahrten aber da steht dann halt immer so aufm Tacho ne Schnittgeschwindigkeit von max. 14 kmh/vs. niedrige Frequenz im Hohen Gang. Kleine Steigungen auch dementsprechend kommod gemütlich. Will ja net gleich wieder was kaputt machen 

NachhergehtsvonderFirmaerstmalRichtungKrankengymnastikGruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (15. April 2009)

*So Freunde des gepflegten Ausrittes,*

was geht denn jetzt am Donnerstag - sprich *m o r g e n* ??
Schwedenschanze oder bei Stefan  in der Ecke?

Wer hätte denn Zeit und Lust auf ne kleine Runde?


Meldet Euch doch mal bitte zu Wort


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. April 2009)

bin dabei

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steevens91 (15. April 2009)

Ich kann leider net, bin den ganzen Tag in Nürnbeg. 

Aber Viel Spaß!


----------



## Michi83 (15. April 2009)

hallo,

bin am überlegen,
dunkel wirds ja bei der Tour nichtmehr, braucht man also keine Lampe mehr?
Um wieviel Uhr soll es los gehen, da ich Spätschicht hab.

Gruß


----------



## The_Ralle (15. April 2009)

Also ich wär für eine kleine Tour beim Stefan  in der "Ecke". Weil da könnt ich nach eurer Runde dazustossen, und wir könnten ein lecker  (naja ihr wisst schon...) heben 

Überlegts euch halt mal - ihr habt ja noch so ungefähr 30 Stunden Zeit


----------



## zanderschnapper (15. April 2009)

Hi Ralle,

Du meinst doch bestimmt die leckeren, isotonischen Getränke, gell? 



@Michi83,

ich schmeiß jetzt einfach mal 18.00 - 18.30 Uhr in den Raum.


----------



## Michi83 (15. April 2009)

Okay,

wenn der Ort feststeht, müsst ich nur noch den jeweiligen Treffpunkt wissen, dann kann ich sagen obs klappt.

gruß


----------



## skateson (15. April 2009)

Ich bin für morgen raus. Arbeit!!!


----------



## zanderschnapper (15. April 2009)

Mensch Sven,

was machst Du denn blos mit dem ganzen Geld???
So lange wie Du jetzt schon nicht mehr mit dabei warst, hast Du bestimmt schon das Fahrradfahren verlernt, oder??


----------



## The_Ralle (15. April 2009)

Ne ne keine Panik!
Sven hat nix verlernt - er pflegt unsere neuen Hometrails immer noch tüchtig!!!! Und übt sich technisch weiter aus 

Ja - ich mein die isontonischen Getränke!!


----------



## skateson (15. April 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Mensch Sven,
> 
> was machst Du denn blos mit dem ganzen Geld???
> So lange wie Du jetzt schon nicht mehr mit dabei warst, hast Du bestimmt schon das Fahrradfahren verlernt, oder??




Tja trotz Kurzarbeit keine Zeit!!! Die freien Tage fallen halt nicht auf nen Donnerstag.Kann man nichts machen.

Wenn ich wieder Zeit habe müssen wir mal den Büchelberg in Angriff nehmen.


Gruß Sven

Hier der Track dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclomaster (15. April 2009)

Endlich Geil!!!

Mein Rahmen ist gekommen!!






Rahmenset (Rahmen, Steuersatz, Gabel ungekürzt)

1677gr


----------



## Bike-Oldie (15. April 2009)

Hi Leute 
Habe ein Problem, kann keine Bilder mehr Hochladen und reinstellen. Die Bilder von Ostermontag habe ich in meinem Album reingestellt.
gruß Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. April 2009)

Hi Eberhard,

schöne Bilder super 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Steevens91 (15. April 2009)

hey thilo,

schöne couch 

ne spaß, schaut extrem schick aus 

gruß


----------



## Michi83 (15. April 2009)

Hallo,

wie siehts denn nu mit morgen aus?

Gruß

PS. Hat einer ein günstiges DH-Bike


----------



## brndch (15. April 2009)

Hey Thilo,

wann steht die erste Testfahrt?

Mal schaun ob du an diese Giants rankommst?









Ich finde die kisten endlos GEIL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (15. April 2009)

da hab ich schon kreuzschmerzen vom hinsehen


----------



## zanderschnapper (16. April 2009)

Also,

nochmals die Frage für heute:

*Wann und wo?*

Ich kann leider erst ab 18.30 Uhr.
Melde Euch doch noch mal kurz.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (16. April 2009)

Hi Erwi 
Hast du meine E-Mail bekommen.

Hi Michi Schau doch mal in meinen album, was sags du zu meinen Rocky


----------



## Michi83 (16. April 2009)

Hallo Erwin,

hast ne PN zwecks des Bikes.

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. April 2009)

Hi


@Eberhard, habe keine E-Mail bekommen
@Michi, habe keine PN bekommen, DU meinst warscheinlich Eberhard 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (16. April 2009)

So Männers,

jetzt geht's an's Eingemachte:


*Treffpunkt heute Abend:*
Parkplatz "Schwedenschanze" bei Eichelsdorf
Uhrzeit: 18.30 Uhr
Fahrzeit: ca. 1,5 Std.

Termin steht auch noch mal im Last Minute Biking.


Bis heute Abend - wer kommt möge sich bitte eintragen


----------



## Michi83 (16. April 2009)

Hallo,

schaff ich leider nicht bis dahin.
Bin raus.

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. April 2009)

Hi Leute,

so wieder zurück und geduscht 

Leider waren wir heute nur zu dritt, Stefan , Holger und Ich und eine Gewitter  sodass an fahren überhaupt nicht zudenken war. Also rein in die nächste Kneipe und alkohlfreies Hefe gedrunken 

Ich hoffe nächste Woche wird wieder besser, vorallem mit der Beteiligung.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (17. April 2009)

ich meld mich schon mal für die nächsten drei wochen ab
ole ole


----------



## Gandalf01 (17. April 2009)

Morgen Waltern,

da macht wohl einer Urlaub in Spanien.

Jetzt wollte ich noch mein Hardtail zum Durchchecken rein bringen, das muß wohl jetzt warten bis Anfang Mai.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kobiZ (17. April 2009)

von Gandalf : (Leider waren wir heute nur zu dritt, Stefan , Holger und Ich und eine Gewitter  sodass an fahren überhaupt nicht zudenken war. Also rein in die nächste Kneipe und alkohlfreies Hefe gedrunken )

der Stefan aus Lauring...?

Gruß
Kobi


----------



## zanderschnapper (17. April 2009)

Servus,

ich glaube Du meinst den Steevens91 (Stefan), oder?
Der Stefan mit dem  kommt aus Sulzdorf.

Aber der Steevens war gestern nicht dabei (war meine ich gestern den ganzen Tag in Nürnberg)


Gruß
Holger


----------



## Steevens91 (17. April 2009)

Ja, der war gestern den ganzen Tag in Nürnberg


----------



## kobiZ (17. April 2009)

Na dann...

wenn der den ganzen Tag in Nürnberge war


----------



## kobiZ (17. April 2009)

An die Steigerwaldbiker 

ist schon die Strecke für diesen Sonntag bekannt?

Gruß
Kobi


----------



## Michi83 (17. April 2009)

Hallo,

wegen der Strecke am Sonntag, soweit ich weiß ist Eberhard nicht da. Denk das dann nicht gefahren wird.

Gruß
Michi


----------



## brndch (18. April 2009)

Als Guide durch den Steigerwald würde ich mich gerne anbieten.Aber nur ab 60 km drunter geht ja mal gar ned. Und wie immer so viele Hm wie möglich.
Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (18. April 2009)

Hallo Christian,

na das nenne ich mal eine Ansage 
Wann fährst Du denn???


----------



## kobiZ (18. April 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hallo Christian,
> 
> na das nenne ich mal eine Ansage
> Wann fährst Du denn???



Wo würdet ihr dann los fahren....& wohin...?

Gruß
Kobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (18. April 2009)

Hi Michi,

wenn wir im Steigerwald fahren, haben wir uns meist am Parkplatz "Zabelstein" getroffen.
Der ist gleich rechts neben der Strasse und gar nicht zu übersehen.
Dort treffen sich auch die ganzen Wanderer immer und stellen ihre Autos ab.

Ich denke mal der Christian wird noch im Bett liegen und sich erst später melden.


----------



## Michi83 (18. April 2009)

Hallo,

denk du meinst Kobi.
Bin morgen leider nicht da, bin auf Kommunion.

Werd aber wenn das Wetter hält heut abend weng Richtung Trimmburg fahren.

Gruß
Michi


----------



## zanderschnapper (18. April 2009)

Ja, sorry - ich meinte den Kobi


----------



## Gandalf01 (18. April 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich wünsche euch heute viel Spaß und keinen Regen.

Hier noch ein kleine Nachtrag vom Montag, Besten Dank an Eberhard 

Haßfurter Tagblatt vom Freitag:













Leider mußte ich es auf zweimal einscannen, da der Artikel zu breit war 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## kobiZ (18. April 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Ja, sorry - ich meinte den Kobi



Kein Ding 


und um wieviel Uhr würdet ihr euch treffen...?


Und des mit den "unter 60 km geht nix" ....wieviel wollte en ihr dann fahr...?
weil auf soviel km über 60 hab ich auch kein bock 


Gruß
Kobi


----------



## brndch (18. April 2009)

hat jemand bock heute so gegen 2 eine runde im steigerwald zu fahren?
Hat sich gerade eben erledigt.

Morgen hab ich wenns wetter passt schon was anderes vor. hehehehehe

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kobiZ (18. April 2009)

@ zanderschnapper

des mit morgen wird doch nix...
hab keine zeit 

sry..


Gruß
Kobi


----------



## The_Ralle (18. April 2009)

Sodala!

Reha-Trainings-Krankengymnastik-Runde für heute beendet.

Sulzdorf-Lauring-Ballingshausen-Hoppachshof-Hesselbach-Reichmannshausen-Fuchsstadt-Wettringen-Sulzdorf-Rewe-Sulzdorf 

Fazit: 31 km, 260 hm, reine Fahrtzeit 1:48 h

und das 5 Wochen nach der OP - juhuuu !!

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Steevens91 (18. April 2009)

Ja ralf ich hab dich gesehn wie ich heimgefahrn bin im auto ^^
Ich hab erst gedacht ich hab noch Halluzinationen augrund des übermäßigen alkoholgenusses von gestern.. aber warst ja wirklich du


----------



## skateson (18. April 2009)

Wie hat es nicht bei euch geregnet?! 


Bei uns gießt es wie aus Eimern.

Gruß Sven


----------



## The_Ralle (18. April 2009)

ich bin aufgrund stellenweise auftretenden NieselRegenWetter nur leicht feucht geworden


----------



## brndch (18. April 2009)

Hey Ralf da gehts ja jetz steil bergauf!

Hab mir heut mit nem bekannten weng eine Schlammschlacht im Steigerwald geliefert. War sau geil, die trails waren eigendlich ein Fluss aber egal.
Nur so zur info die Forstautobahnen um den Zabelstein sind seit heute weng sch.... zu fahren. Da ist heut einer mit dem Räumschild rumgefahren

Gruß
Ich

P.S des war jetz ehr so allgemein gesagt da ich morgen schon was vorhabe falls des Wetter mitmacht.
Als Guide durch den Steigerwald würde ich mich gerne anbieten.Aber nur ab 60 km drunter geht ja mal gar ned. Und wie immer so viele Hm wie möglich.
Gruß


----------



## Cyclomaster (19. April 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Hey Thilo,
> 
> wann steht die erste Testfahrt?
> 
> ...



So das Rad ist Fahrfertig aber noch nicht komplett.

Es müssen noch getauscht werden Sattelstütze, Schnellspanner, Sattelklemme, Laufräder mit Scheiben, Pedale und ein paar Schrauben.

Laufräder ich werde wohl ein weißes VR nehmen und Hr SChwarz mit weißer Nabe.


----------



## Cyclomaster (19. April 2009)

Bilder


----------



## kobiZ (19. April 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> So das Rad ist Fahrfertig aber noch nicht komplett.
> 
> Es müssen noch getauscht werden Sattelstütze, Schnellspanner, Sattelklemme, Laufräder mit Scheiben, Pedale und ein paar Schrauben.
> 
> Laufräder ich werde wohl ein weißes VR nehmen und Hr SChwarz mit weißer Nabe.


 

Und wieviel wiegt die Kiste jetzt ?

Gruß
Kobi


----------



## Cyclomaster (19. April 2009)

Haibike94 schrieb:


> Und wieviel wiegt die Kiste jetzt ?
> 
> Gruß
> Kobi



8,3 wobei die Trainingslaufräder ein Kilo Übergewicht haben.

Gibt es zu der Stütze eine Alternative?

http://www.ax-lightness.de/xist4c/web/AX---Daedalus-Carbon-Sattelstuetze_id_3085__dId_410_.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kobiZ (19. April 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> 8,3 wobei die Trainingslaufräder ein Kilo Übergewicht haben.
> 
> Gibt es zu der Stütze eine Alternative?
> 
> http://www.ax-lightness.de/xist4c/web/AX---Daedalus-Carbon-Sattelstuetze_id_3085__dId_410_.htm


 
mh....ganz ordentlich 

is die frag an mich gestellt???


----------



## Cyclomaster (19. April 2009)

Haibike94 schrieb:


> mh....ganz ordentlich
> 
> is die frag an mich gestellt???



An alle


----------



## kobiZ (19. April 2009)

ka...
würd sagen...
die is ganz i.o.


----------



## Cyclomaster (19. April 2009)

Ich hab die am Rennrad vielleicht gibt es ja noch was ähnliches eben dann fürs MTB.


----------



## Michi83 (19. April 2009)

Hallo,

hab grad mal weng gesucht wegen Sattelstüzen.
Aber in dieser Gewichtsklasse sehr schwer was besseres zu finden.

Die leichteste bisher hatte ca. 160 Gr. (Ritchey, ca. 120 )

Gruß


----------



## Michi83 (19. April 2009)

Hier noch was interessantes:
http://www.schmolke-carbon-titan.de/carbon/carbon_de/details/stuetlo.php


----------



## brndch (20. April 2009)

Schönes Rad Thilo, mit einer Federgabel würde es mich auch sehr ansprechen. Habe heute auch paar schöne Giants gesehen des war aber eine andere Klasse.
Gruß

Was issn des fürn montageständer der schaut recht robust aus.


----------



## zanderschnapper (20. April 2009)

Guten Morgen ihr Helden,

wer war denn am Wochenende wo biken? 



*Und hier wieder die Montagsfrage:*
*Wo fahren wir am Donnerstag??*

Nachdem die Tour an der Schwedenschanze letzte Woche wegen Gewitter und Dauerregen ausgefallen ist, könnten wir das ja wieder in's Auge fassen.


Meldet Euch doch mal zu Wort


----------



## Gandalf01 (20. April 2009)

Hi

war am Wochenende überhaupt nicht unterwegs  mußte Mathe lernen und noch ein paar Arbeiten erledigen.
Werde heute Abend eine kleine Runde drehen.

Wegen Donnerstag, Ja Schwedenschanze wäre nicht schlecht 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (20. April 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ihr Helden,
> 
> wer war denn am Wochenende wo biken?
> 
> ...



Hey,

am samstag 60km im steigerwald gefahren und am Sonntag Bikepark Osternohe.
Fazit: geilstes wochenende seit langem.

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (20. April 2009)

Hi Christian,

hast wohl dein *NOX* wieder richtig gequält?


----------



## skateson (20. April 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> am samstag 60km im steigerwald gefahren und am Sonntag Bikepark Osternohe.
> Fazit: geilstes wochenende seit langem.
> ...



Habe schon gehört das ihr in Osternohe wart, das nächste mal bin ich auch mit dabei. 

Auch wenn ich noch nicht Dropen, springen kann usw.

Kann diese Woche leider nicht am Do fahren , Arbeit wie immer.

Gruß Sven


----------



## brndch (20. April 2009)

ne ehr anders herum. fühl mich heut als hätt ich gestern 10h als maurer gearbeitet.


----------



## zanderschnapper (20. April 2009)

Erwin,

hast Du den GPS-File vom Haßberg-Ritt/Sprint schon gezogen?
Da könnten wir uns doch am Donnertag mal dran machen, oder?

So von wegen Strecke/Schwierigkeiten auskundschaften


----------



## Gandalf01 (20. April 2009)

Hi Holger,

File gezogen und schon mal in Google Earth geschaut. Einen Teil sind wir schon gefahren 

Wenn wir am Donnerstag Schwendenschanze fahren, dann bring ich das Checker Pig mit Navi mit   dann konnen wir mal schauen wie es geht, allerdings müßte noch ein Guide wie Stefan, Sven kann ja nicht, mit dabei sein.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (20. April 2009)

ich denk an euch wenn ich in do abend in spanien/andalusien/granada 
in der sonne sitz ne flasche tinto und ein paat tapas vor mit


----------



## zanderschnapper (20. April 2009)

Hi Walter,

ich wünsch dir jetzt schon mal einen schönen Urlaub - und komm heil wieder


----------



## kobiZ (20. April 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ihr Helden,
> 
> wer war denn am Wochenende wo biken?
> 
> ...



Also ich hätte Interesse....kann abba noch net 100% zusagen...weil ich eig. an dem Tag Fubatraining hab....
abba ma schaun...(meld mich noch ma)

Gruß
Kobi


----------



## zanderschnapper (20. April 2009)

*Nur zur Info:*

Ich habe den Donnerstagstermin schon mal ins Last Minute Biking eingetragen.

Also schon mal vormerken


----------



## Michi83 (20. April 2009)

Also,

diesen Donnerstag sieht es relativ gut aus.
Schwedenschanze klingt auch gut.

Gruß


----------



## Steevens91 (20. April 2009)

Hey,

Schwedenschanze am Do bin ich vorraussichtlich dabei 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## kobiZ (20. April 2009)

Sers,

also ich bin dabei am Do. Schwedenschanze...

Gruß
Kobi


----------



## Cyclomaster (20. April 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hier noch was interessantes:
> http://www.schmolke-carbon-titan.de/carbon/carbon_de/details/stuetlo.php



Von Schmolke habe ich den Lenker nur hat der gute Herr keine Stütze mit Versatz und das ist ein KO Kriterium!

Ich brauch 2cm Versatz!


----------



## Cyclomaster (20. April 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Was issn des fürn montageständer der schaut recht robust aus.



Keine Ahnung wer der Hersteller ist!

Das Teil ist wirklich gut!!


----------



## brndch (21. April 2009)

Ja wie schauts den jetz aus?
Es fehlen immer noch 3 Fahrer!!!


        Brand          Christian         1984          Dampfach          Hassbergritt         *Racing-Team-Haßberge*

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (21. April 2009)

Habt ihr euch des video mal angesehen?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o"]YouTube - Inspired Bicycles - Danny MacAskill April 2009[/ame]

Habs scho Xmal angeschaut und finds immer noch der absolute wahnsinn


----------



## Deleted109468 (21. April 2009)

brndch:
das ist wirklich das krasseste video dass ich jeh gesehen hab kann ich dir nur recht geben.
wie siehtsn aus wochenende koennten wir doch mal wieder radeln gehn ? 
mfg alex


----------



## Danyel (21. April 2009)

@Alex
Bin Freitag wieder in Osternohe, was übrigens am Sonntag der absolute Wahnsinn war 

@Christian + Alex
Könnten ja dann evtl. am Sonntag nochmal hochfahren? Oder halt in den heimischen Gefilden bissl unseren Spaß haben.
Bin auch morgen ab spätestens 16Uhr daheim und für jeden Bike-Spaß zu haben 

Greetz


----------



## Cyclomaster (21. April 2009)

Fährt jemand von euch den FSMM in Lisberg?


----------



## brndch (22. April 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Fährt jemand von euch den FSMM in Lisberg?



was´n des ???


----------



## zanderschnapper (22. April 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> was´n des ???




Hi Christian,

gugs't Du hier >>>> http://www.bavaria-lisberg.de/


----------



## brndch (22. April 2009)

Hey Alex du hast dich doch verlaufen oder???
Wie kommst den du hier her???

Am WE geht bestimmt was hab aber erst ab Sa mittag zeit.

Gruß


----------



## brndch (22. April 2009)

hey zander so weit war ich auch schon ich konnte nur "FSMM" nirgends zuordnen.
Bitte um stellungnahme!
Danke


----------



## zanderschnapper (22. April 2009)

Christian,

bist Du morgen an der Schwedenschanze dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skateson (22. April 2009)

100 seiten Wahnsinn!!!!!!


----------



## zanderschnapper (22. April 2009)

Hi Sven,

ja - ist schon ganz schön viel zusammen gekommen 
Wenn man bedenkt wie zäh das Ganze losgegangen ist.

Nächse Woche am Mittwoch (29.04.) können wir 1-jähriges feiern 


Bist Du morgen dabei???


----------



## skateson (22. April 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Bist Du morgen dabei???





Ne leider nicht habe 2 Schicht.Aber nächste Woche bin ich mit dabei.

Da können wir ja mal den Büchelberg im Auge behalten wenn ihr wollt.


Gruß Sven


----------



## Deleted109468 (22. April 2009)

@ danyel : cool du gehst ab 
 wer gehtn noch alles mit?


----------



## Cyclomaster (22. April 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> was´n des ???



www.bikemarathon.net


----------



## Matschoke (22. April 2009)

Hallo, ich grüße euch. Mich hat das MB-Fieber gepackt und die Saison fängt mit meinem neuen Cube Reaction vorzüglich an. Ich bin hier schon seit einiger Zeit stiller Mitleser und war anfangs ein klein wenig überrascht über die lokale MB-Szene (das es so was bei uns gibt  ). 
Ich komm aus der Zeiler Ecke (OT Sechsthal) und würd mich euch gern mal anschließen wenn ihr wieder auf Tour geht. Von der Kondition her halt ich gut mit (hoffe ich) und im Gelände stell ich mich auch nicht grad blöd an. Werd hier mal die Augen offen halten und wenn wieder ne Tour ansteht wär ich gern dabei. Ihr hört also von mir.
Bis denne, Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (22. April 2009)

Hallo Jochen,

willkommen im Club 
Morgen um 18.30 Uhr treffen wir uns in Eichelsdorf am Parkplatz unterhalb der Schwedenschanze.

Wenns für dich passt, komm einfach vorbei oder melde dich im Last Minute Biking an.


Beste Grüße
Holger


----------



## brndch (22. April 2009)

@Thilo

jo habs vor die 40 km Distanz zu fahren.
Steht schon im Kalender.

Gruß


----------



## kobiZ (22. April 2009)

Wer von euch is en scho beim Haßbergritt/sprint angemeldet?

Gruß
Kobi


----------



## zanderschnapper (23. April 2009)

Hi,

bisher nur der brndch (Christian).
Ich were mich aber die Tage auch noch anmelden, und zwar für den Haßbergritt.


----------



## zanderschnapper (23. April 2009)

*ACHTUNG!!!! ACHTUNG!!! ACHTUNG!!!*


*kleine Terminverschiebung für heute Abend:*
*wir treffen uns erst um 18.45 Uhr*


----------



## The_Ralle (23. April 2009)

Na einwandfrei - ihr wollt quasi euer Vorhaben von letzter Woche wiederholen? 

Na dann werd ich das meinerseits auch tun 

Fazit: Ich setz mich um kurz vor 20.00 Uhr (oder so) aufs Bike und begebe mich nach Hofheim, wo man sich dann auf n gemütliches isotonische Getränk trifft - im Fair z.B. 

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## zanderschnapper (23. April 2009)

Hi Ralle,

ja so ungefähr 
Letzte Woche wurden wir ja mit Blitz und Donner begrüßt 
Und dann hat es ja nicht mehr aufgehört zu regnen.

Was macht das Knie???
Ich hoffe das es steil aufwärts geht 

Mal sehen wie das Wetter heute Abend so ist - ich wollte gleich mit dem Bike anreisen.


----------



## skateson (23. April 2009)

Wünsche euch viel Spaß heute Abend an der Schanze.

Bis demnächst.

Gruß Sven


----------



## kobiZ (23. April 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> *ACHTUNG!!!! ACHTUNG!!! ACHTUNG!!!*
> 
> 
> *kleine Terminverschiebung für heute Abend:*
> *wir treffen uns erst um 18.45 Uhr*



warum denn noch später..????


----------



## zanderschnapper (23. April 2009)

....weil wir auf die Bedürfnisse eines jeden Rücksicht nehmen!

Dafür treten wir bergauf etwas schneller und holen so die "verlorene" Zeit wieder ein 

Stimmt's Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (23. April 2009)

Ne nix gibts, hab noch etwas Probleme vom gestrigen Fußballtraining, ich habe wieder mal bei unserer 1. Mannschaft mittrainiert, deshalb geht's heute Abend noch langsamer den Berg rauf 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## kobiZ (23. April 2009)

Ja wer kann en erst so spät...

des wird doch dann scho bald dunkel...


Bergauf schneller.....kein problem ;D

Gruß Kobi


----------



## zanderschnapper (23. April 2009)

...einer von den Stefan's............aber nicht der aus Lauringen


----------



## Gandalf01 (23. April 2009)

Haibike94 schrieb:


> Ja wer kann en erst so spät...
> 
> des wird doch dann scho bald dunkel...
> 
> ...



Na dunkel wirds erst viel später 

und bergauf schneller da geht nix, nach Kraftraining am Dienstag Fußball am Mittwoch geht heute nicht mehr viel 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## kobiZ (23. April 2009)

mh...

naja der stefan und ich müssen ja dann noch heim fahr  

naja...dann muss ich wohl licht mitnehm ;D


@gandalf

des geht scho 

Gruß
Kobi



P.S.: hoffentlich hält des wetter........


----------



## zanderschnapper (23. April 2009)

*Boahhhhh.......*
*........**Erwin du Tier**.............................*


----------



## Gandalf01 (23. April 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> *Boahhhhh.......*
> *........**Erwin du Tier**.............................*



Ich muß ja irgendwann mal Fit werden, sonst kann ich bei euch nicht mehr mithalten.

Momentaner Wochenplan 
Montag Biken (lockere Hausrunde meist Schonungen und SWE-Wald)
Dienstag Krafttraining
Mittwoch Fußballtraining
Donnerstag Biken
Freitag Kraftrainung und anschließend Fußballtraining
Samstag und/oder Sonntag  je nach Lust, Zeit und Wetter Biken 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## kobiZ (23. April 2009)

wieviel fahr mer heut eig...? (ca.)


Gruß
Kobi


----------



## The_Ralle (23. April 2009)

Die Zeit wür dich mir auch mal gern nehmen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (23. April 2009)

Ich würd ja auch gern mitfahren. Aber mein Physiotherapeut killt mich wenn ich mich verletz.

Ausserdem würd ichs mir auch nicht verzeihen wenn ich mir was zuzieh. Ich verhalt mich soweit wie möglich brav. Ich steig evtl. Mitte Mai wieder ein (optimistisch geplant) 

Was richtig richtig ******* ist: ich würd morgen meine DH/FR-Maschine bekommen (muss nochmal mit Joscha tel.) und die Leutz von HiBike kriegen meine CrankBrothers-Pedalos nicht bei 
Ich will ja mit dem guten Stück net gleich irgendwelche Faxen machen, aber ein neues Bike ohne Pedalos is selbst für meinen Verletzheitsgrad net erträglich 

InHofheimscheintgraddieSonneGruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (23. April 2009)

Hi Leute,

muß kurzfristig absagen.  Mein Heuschnupfen läßt momentan kein Biken zu, die Augen sind wie zugeschwollen.

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß.



>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (23. April 2009)

Hallo,

bin leider auch raus.

Ralle, viel Spaß mit dem Haro X7.

Erwin, wo machst du Kaftraining?
Bin momentan im Kensho 
Bist du davon auch betroffen Erwin ->http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=394393

Gruß


----------



## Cyclomaster (23. April 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> hey zander so weit war ich auch schon ich konnte nur "FSMM" nirgends zuordnen.
> Bitte um stellungnahme!
> Danke



Fränkische Schweiz MTB Marathon.

Nicht in Lisberg sondern Litzendorf!


----------



## skateson (24. April 2009)

Hello Leutz

Wo seit ihr heute alles rumgefahren, was taugen die Trails des Hassbergritts?!


Gruß Sven


----------



## Gandalf01 (24. April 2009)

Guten Morgen Leute,

@Sven war leider gestern nicht mit am Start, der Heuschnupfen ließ es nicht zu. 

@Michie
Nein ich habe ein TA 150mm, keine Freeride variante. Zum Muskelaufbautraining gehe ich nach Haßfurt und mache dort miha bodytec Training, ist was neues da steht man unter Strom 



>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 89054 (24. April 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Zum Muskelaufbautraining gehe ich nach Haßfurt und mache dort miha bodytec Training, ist was neues da steht man unter Strom



Kann man das auch mit Radtraining kombinieren?!? 
Der Stefan  brutzelt uns bestimmt die Akkus dafür zusammen!
Da stehen einem die Haare zu Berge! 

Wann wird's Donnerstags endlich wärmer/trockener?


----------



## zanderschnapper (24. April 2009)

Mensch Markus,

dich gibt's ja auch noch 
Wie warm soll es denn noch werden?
Ich hab den ersten Sonnenbrand schon hinter mir 

Was macht deine Vorbereitung auf den *ÖTZI*??


Gruß
Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (24. April 2009)

snuffleupagus schrieb:


> Kann man das auch mit Radtraining kombinieren?!?
> Der Stefan  brutzelt uns bestimmt die Akkus dafür zusammen!
> Da stehen einem die Haare zu Berge!
> 
> Wann wird's Donnerstags endlich wärmer/trockener?



Hi Markus,

schön wieder mal von Dir zuhören.
Ja zum "Auslaufen" setzte ich mich dann noch ca. 15 Minuten incl. Elektrostimulation aufs Fahrrad   

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Deleted 89054 (24. April 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Was macht deine Vorbereitung auf den *ÖTZI*??



Die Motivation war schonmal größer. 
Ich muß mir unbedingt regelmäßig die youtube-Ötzi-Filmchen angucken, dann krieg ich wieder genug Angst, um das Training weiter durchziehen zu können.

Eins weiß ich jetzt: 
Rennradfahren ist auf die Dauer LANGWEILIG! 
Fahre jetzt wieder öfter Mauntnbeik (Mittwochs mit der Anti-Freeride-Gruppe: heftig-schnell bergauf und langsam wieder runter) und hab sogar dabei viel mehr Spaß. 
Von daher wäre Donnerstags oft eine normale Runde ganz schön, wenn ich nicht zum Rennradfahren eingeteilt werde. 

Bisher wars mir nur zu naß und gestern fand ichs rattenkalt.
Ich hätte gerne 25°C bis 10 Uhr abends , dann kann ich noch von Hofheim oder Sand gut nach Hause kommen, ohne mich zu erkälten (Sensibelchen , ich weiß).

Weiß noch nicht, ob ich die FSMMs (langsam) mitfahre. Je nach Wetter und Befinden

@ Erwin:  Ich seh gerade, daß sogar eine portable miha bodytech im Koffer angeboten wird! Mit Anhänger und 220V Akku wäre das kein Problem! Nur ob ich mir deswegen 'nen Anhänger kaufen soll?


----------



## The_Ralle (25. April 2009)

Juhu mein neues Bike ist da! 

Haro X7 Extreme

Siehe meine Fotos im neuen Album


----------



## Michi83 (25. April 2009)

Hallo,

Ralle rate mal an wen das 2. Exemplar gegangen ist 

Leute, was ist morgen so angesagt???

Gruß


----------



## skateson (25. April 2009)

@ Ralle 

Super Bike.




Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ralle rate mal an wen das 2. Exemplar gegangen ist
> 
> ...





Da können wir ja mal nen Bus mieten und nach Osternohe fahren. )


----------



## Michi83 (25. April 2009)

Hallo,

war noch nie im BikePark.
Muss erstmal üben.

Gruß


----------



## Bike-Oldie (25. April 2009)

Hi Leute 

Habe fÃ¼r Morgen Sonntag eine Super  Panorama Tour, sie fÃ¼hrt von Sand ab 8:30 den alten Main nach Limbach hoch, von da gehtâs auf den Radweg nach Eltmann in den ersten HÃ¶henmeter zur Wallburg.
Von hier gehtâs wieder runder nach Eschenbach, jetzt gelangen wir Ã¼ber mehrere Anstiege wie  HÃ¼hnerberg oder Altersberg von Dippach nach RoÃstadt und Ã¼ber Lembach nach Kirchaich. Nun Radeln wir an Hummelmarter und MarkertsgÃ¼n vorbei, und gelangen so Ã¼bern Geiersberg nach Karbach. Letztlich geht die Route Ã¼ber die  Kammerstrasse mit 43 km und etwa 900 hm wieder nach Sand, genaueres Ã¼ber die Tour findet ihr auf unser Seite unter http://www.steigerwaldbiker.de/


----------



## Michi83 (25. April 2009)

Hallo Eberhard,

klingt gut. 
Hab bloß ein Problem, muss morgen gegen 11:30 daheim sein.
Die Family grillt.
Kann man das ganze nicht auf Abends verlegen?
Werd ich wohl morgen früh so 2 Std. weng bei uns mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs sein und dann gegen 17:00 Uhr noch mal 2 Stunden das Rennrad blagen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (25. April 2009)

Hi Michi 

Es gibt ja noch ein anders mal, ab  pro - po wie Schaut es bei dir mit Kreuzberg aus. Müsste  demnächst mal die Unterkunft Buchen.


----------



## Michi83 (25. April 2009)

Also,
wegen Kreuzberg, mit 2 Tagen sieht es schlecht aus.
Freundin hat Frei.
Aber evt. könnt ich sie überzeugen das ich 1 Tag fahren darf. 
sprich mit hin oder zurück.

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (26. April 2009)

Hi Eberhard,
schöne Tour, ich war nur gestern unterwegs bin heute nicht vor 9:00 Uhr aus dem Bett gekommen.  Und außerdem wird heute gegrillt 

War gestern wieder mal mit den Supershuttle im Wässernachtal unterwegs um eine neue Reihenfolge der Trails meiner Hausrunde auszuprobieren.

Heute geht's wieder mal auf den Fußballplatz zum Zuschauen also nix mit Biken.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Bike-Oldie (26. April 2009)

Hi Leute hier unsere Sonntagstour



April den 26.04.09.

Biketeilnehmer: Robert und Klaus aus Ebelsbach, Werner und sein Sohn Sandro, Helmut aus Knetzgau, Alfons und Eberhard Sand.

Tageskilometer: 44,5
Durchschnittge.: 16,1
Höhenmeter      : 825
Fahrzeit             : 02:46

Heute an diesen Sonntag wurde unsere Bike Uhr das erste Mal wieder in diesen Jahr zurück gestellt, Pünktlich 8:30 eine halbe Stunde eher wie sonst Starten wir die Tour. Sie führte uns in die Rossgärten von Sand hoch, hier gabs jede menge Angler den Altmain entlang und standen sich so die Füße Platt. Wir Radelten wärent sie Spalier Standen an sie vorbei und fuhren in Richtung Limbach zu dem Radweg nach Eltmann zu. Hier machten wir über Asphalt die ersten 70 Höhenmeter, und traf auf der Höhe von der Wallburg Werner Sandro und Klaus. Nach der Schweißtreibente Auffahrt und der kurzen Begrüßung der anderen bogen wir gemeinsam links auf einen Schotterweg, auf der geraden schweiften Blicke links runder, und Suchten so die herrlichen  weite des Main Tales. Nach einer Abfahrt und eine kurzen fahrt durch Eschenbach gelangten wir in mehreren Anstiegen.  Auf den letzten, zum Teil recht steilen Stücken von  Dippach und Rossstadt kamen wir auf Lambacher Höhe. Lehrmeister Werner spricht zu seinen Sohn. Das Entscheidende bei solchen langen und zähen Anstiegen ist einfach, dass jeder seinen Rhythmus findet und man kein zu hohes Tempo geht. So hatte Sandro keinerlei Probleme auf die ersten 500 Höhenmeter. Auf der Höhe machten wir erstmal eine kurze Rast und saugten so die tolle Atmosphäre der Landschaft in uns auf, bevor es weiter über Kircheich und Markertsgrün geht. Nachdem wir das offene Gelände verlassen haben, ändert sich die Route unterhalb des Geiersberg Schlagartig. Auf den nächsten Meter taugt der Weg nur noch zum Kraxeln, selbst schieben tun wir uns ganz schön schwer. Zu mal der Untergrund alles andere als gut fahrbar ist, stellenweise versiegen wir an einen Bachverlauf  in weichen Boden. Die Kräfte zähnte Tour zog sich bis nach Karbach, hier teilte sich die Gruppe, Werner Sandro und Robert fuhren über Asphalt nach Hause. Wir hingehend fuhren über die Kammerstrasse, und erreichten letztlich so mit 44 km und 825 hm wieder Sand.    Weiteres unter http://www.steigerwaldbiker.de/

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## skateson (26. April 2009)

wo fahren wir donnerstag?? ich wäre vielleicht dabei, da ich abends nochwas vorhabe!!!!

Ich könnte auch ja denn Büchelberg mal zeigen!!! )


----------



## Gandalf01 (27. April 2009)

Hi Sven,

das nenne ich doch mal ein Angebot. Am Montag morgen bzw. Sonntag Abend haben wir einen Vorschlag für Donnerstag.

*Ich bin dafür *

@Michi,

Eventuell fahre ich heute Abend Schonunger Trail 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Akkuschrauber (27. April 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Sven,
> 
> das nenne ich doch mal ein Angebot. Am Montag morgen bzw. Sonntag Abend haben wir einen Vorschlag für Donnerstag.
> 
> ...


 

.... wo ist denn der Schonunger Trail ????

Gruß Ernie


----------



## Gandalf01 (27. April 2009)

Hi Erni,

erst einmal herzlich Willkommen hier im Thread.

der geht oberhalb vom Naturfreundehaus (Wasserspeicher) runter bis zur Steinach, so heißt glaube ich der Bach 

hier in der nähe geht's runter in den Wald







>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Akkuschrauber (27. April 2009)

Die Abfahrt geht dann übern Schonunger Kreuzberg runter?
mal gucken, vielleicht komm ich mal vorbei.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (27. April 2009)

Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> Die Abfahrt geht dann übern Schonunger Kreuzberg runter?
> mal gucken, vielleicht komm ich mal vorbei.
> Gruß Ernie



Stimmt genau, über den Kreuzberg runter 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (27. April 2009)

Hallo Erwin,

hab die Woche 3 Tage, 2. Schicht, das heißt arbeite von 13 bis ca. 21 Uhr.

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (27. April 2009)

Hi Michi,

OK, dann drehe ich diese Woche meine Runde alleine 

Mal schauen obs nächste Woche klappt mit dem "Schonunger-" und "Dianenlust" Trail 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (27. April 2009)

Also nächste Woche sieht ganz gut aus.
Dann komm ich evt. mit meinem "schwerem" Bike mit 
Müsst ich bis dahin haben.


----------



## The_Ralle (27. April 2009)

@Michi83

Du willst nicht ernsthaft ne Tour mit dem HARO strarten - nnneeee - oder?
Ich würde davon abraten. Hab gestern paar leichte Drops geübt und hab schon saumäßig geschwitzt, weil ichs 25mal den Berg wieder hochgeschoben hab. Also touren würd ich damit net unbedingt 

Aber ansonsten is die Kiste echt supi!! Schon geil, was 180mm Federweg alles fressen. Jetzt müsst ich bloss noch meine Landungstechnik in den Griff kriegen. Bin etwas heklastig sozusagen.


----------



## Gandalf01 (27. April 2009)

Hi Ralf,

das macht nichts  ich nehme ja auch mein Supershuttle.
Bis zum Kreuzberg bei Schonungen ist das kein Problem, geht nur langsamer rauf. Nach Mainberg rauf zur Dianenlust wird notfalls geschoben, den "kleine" Anstieg hab ich mit dem Supershuttle bis jetzt auch noch nicht in einem Stück geschafft. Dafür machts aber entweder am "Kartoffelbeet" oder am Dianenlustrail mehr Spaß.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi83 (27. April 2009)

Hallo,

war gestern bei Kaltenhofen und hab denk ich den Trail Richtung Mainberg gefunden.
Und dann war ich an dem Turm (Dianeslust) und hab denk ich da auch den Trail Richtung Hölle gefunden.

Mit Haro gibt das dann Kraft Bergauf.

Gruß


----------



## The_Ralle (27. April 2009)

@Supershuttle-Treter Erwin

wir können beim HARO aber weder den Dämpfer noch die Gabel blockieren.
Also: so geschmeidig wie das Teil eingestellt ist, gibt es sich auch.
Ausserdem wiegt das X7 18 Kilo - da kommst du mitm SS deutlich drunter, nehm ich an 

NurmalsoerwähntGruß


----------



## Michi83 (27. April 2009)

Hallo,

soweit ich weiß lässt sich beim SS auch nichts sperren.
Wiegen tuts so 16-17 das SS.

Denk das die Tour nicht so lange werden wird, lange Touren (so ab 40km) fahr ich dann mit Fully.

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (27. April 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> @Supershuttle-Treter Erwin
> 
> wir können beim HARO aber weder den Dämpfer noch die Gabel blockieren.
> Also: so geschmeidig wie das Teil eingestellt ist, gibt es sich auch.
> ...



Hi Harofahrer Ralle,

mein Supershuttle hat 16kg, da ich ja eine Rohloff fahre  und bei einem Bionicon kann man nur den Dämpfer blockieren nicht aber die Gabel.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (27. April 2009)

skateson schrieb:


> Ich könnte auch ja denn Büchelberg mal zeigen!!!



...in welche Richtung geht das denn dann?
...wo wäre der Treffpunkt zur Tour?


----------



## Danyel (27. April 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> @Michi83
> 
> Du willst nicht ernsthaft ne Tour mit dem HARO strarten - nnneeee - oder?
> Ich würde davon abraten. Hab gestern paar leichte Drops geübt und hab schon saumäßig geschwitzt, weil ichs 25mal den Berg wieder hochgeschoben hab. Also touren würd ich damit net unbedingt
> ...



Da hat der Ralle schon recht. Ein wirklicher Touren-Freerider ist das Haro X7 nicht wirklich . Ich möchte mit nicht-versenkbaren 180mm auch keine Trails hochfahren 
Mein Speci hat jetzt ne Marzocchi 888 mit 200mm (siehe Fotos) bekommen! Ein Traum!! Jetzt können die DH Rennen kommen 

Bin aber vorerst am Wochenende wieder in Osternohe trainieren. Also wenn du Bock hast Ralle, kommst einfach mit! 
Der Aufruf geht auch an alle hier im Forum!! 

Btw: Habe mich jetzt auch für den Haßbergritt angemeldet...

Gruß,

Daniel


----------



## skateson (27. April 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> ...in welche Richtung geht das denn dann?
> ...wo wäre der Treffpunkt zur Tour?




Treffpunkt wäre Schweinshaupten!
 Wir würden dann Richtung Sulzbach fahren


Track findest du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5793338&postcount=2411


----------



## Matschoke (27. April 2009)

Schöne *******, da hab ich am Freitag ne Tour mit den neu montierten Klicks gemacht und nun dermasen Knieschmerzen. Ich hoffe das gibt sich wieder bis zum Wochenende. Will mal mit euch mitfahren, damit ihr mir die  schönen Trails zeigen könnt .
Machen die Waldarbeiter das mit Absicht, daß sie den Rennweg zwischen Schwedenschanze und Manau mit ihren gefällten Bäumen zuschmeißen? Da biste mehr am Bike tragen als fahren

---------------- Now playing: Masters Of Reality - High Noon Amsterdam via FoxyTunes


----------



## superwolfi (27. April 2009)

Hallo Eberhard (Bike-Oldie)

wollte gestern bei Euch die Panorama-Tour mitfahren,
leider hat es zeitlich nicht ganz geklappt.

Da ich heute frei hatte und das Wetter auch mitspielte; bin ich die Tour von Dir nachgefahren.

Muss sagen.....SUPER SUPER

Knackige Anstiege, tolle Panorame-Aussichten, schnelle Abfahrten.

Hoffe; dass ich es mal schaffe am So. bei Euch mitzufahren.

Gruß
Hubert 
superwolfi


----------



## Bike-Oldie (27. April 2009)

Hi Hubert 

Es freut mich dass es dir gefallen hat, so soll es auch sein. Es wechselt sich bei uns von Woche zu Woche, einmal Trail - Sonntag oder  einmal Touren  Sonntag. Wenn es bei dir mal klappt schau doch mal vorbei.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superwolfi (27. April 2009)

Hallo Eberhard,

wenn es die Zeit zuläßt, bin ich beim Treffpunkt in Sand dabei.
Ich glaube trailmäßig fehlt mir noch etwas die Übung......die Fahrtechnik.

Gruß
Hubert


----------



## Bike-Oldie (27. April 2009)

Hi Jungs

Weiter Bilder über unsere Panorama-Sonntagstour findet ihr in meinen Album


----------



## SpeedFox (28. April 2009)

Moin Jung!!!! und erstma schöne grüße @all.........ja ich weis....viele werden sich jetzt denken: ah da schau an der lebt ja a noch ...manche von euch kennen mich zwar nett aber des wird sich  ÄNDERN, denn Speedy is Donnerstag in the House  denn wenn sich scho die Bikekollegen in den Heimischen Wäldern rumtreiben  bin i natürlich a am START 

um Wie viel uhr treff mern uns dann in Schweisten? wenn ca. 18:30 aufn Zeiteisen schlägt???


----------



## SpeedFox (28. April 2009)

Äh...andere Frage is überhaupt scho ein Donnerstags-Termin im Last-Minute-Biking eingetragen? Fals ja bin i warscheinlich doch blind


----------



## Gandalf01 (28. April 2009)

Hi Speedy

schön vo Dir zu hören . 
Bis jetzt steht noch nix im Last Minute Biking, das wird schon noch
Ich nehme an Sven wird was eintragen wenn wir schon am Büchelberg fahren

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Kalle187 (28. April 2009)

Grüßt euch Leut, bin hier so mal reingestolpert und hoch erfreut das so viel in den Haßbergen los ist. 

Werd mich Euch bei Gelegenheit mal anschließen, wenns bei mir die Zeit zu lässt!

Mfg und bis bald

Matthias


----------



## zanderschnapper (28. April 2009)

Hi Fans,

wenn wir uns in Schweinshaupten treffen, dann *wann* und *wo*?
Mir persönlich wäre 18.30 Uhr sehr recht.

Und wenn mich mein löchriges Gehirn nicht ganz täuscht, waren wir doch schon mal da, oder?
Haben wir uns da nicht gleich nach dem Ortseingang an dem großen Parkplatz rechts getroffen?

Gebt's doch mal laut


----------



## zanderschnapper (28. April 2009)

*Und noch etwas gaaaaanz Wichtiges!!!*

Habt ihr schon  eingekauft???


Für was?????
Denkt mal ein bisschen nach - wenn Ihr nicht drauf kommt, verrate ich es Euch dann morgen 

Mehr wird vorerst nicht verraten


----------



## Gandalf01 (28. April 2009)

Hi Holger,

Natürlich weiß ich das noch !!! 29.04.2008 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (28. April 2009)

jaja morgen wird unser Thread genau 1 Jahr "jung" oder so 

Holger will Geschenke - hhmmm - mal überlegen - ... es gibt doch so Handhupen für Bikes...


----------



## SpeedFox (28. April 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi Fans,
> 
> wenn wir uns in Schweinshaupten treffen, dann *wann* und *wo*?
> Mir persönlich wäre 18.30 Uhr sehr recht.
> ...


 


Jepp ganz genau Gleich nach dem ortseingang an dem großen parkplatz rechts in Schweisten treff mer uns einfach  des is des beste und des find mer a RAZFAZ      ja 18:30uhr is meiner meinung nach a die beste Zeit! gemühtliches miteinander ausklingen des tages (Paar Bierchen twitschern) is a scho ausgecheckt.....da bei uns doch a wie in fast ganz DEUTSCHLAND ä Mai-Bam aufgestellt wird....gibt natürlich a ä klenes Festle


----------



## uns Uwe (28. April 2009)

Hallo Jungs
Da ich entlich mal wider am Donnerstag zeit habe, würde ich wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt mitfahren.Meine erste Tour wahr auch mit euch in Schweinshaupten


----------



## skateson (28. April 2009)

Hallo 

Leute also ich habe so von 17 -19.30 uhr zeit ,später ist eher schlecht!!!!


Gruß Sven


----------



## Gandalf01 (29. April 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> 29.04.2008, 10:58
> Hi @all,
> 
> ein neuer Thread für alle Biker/innen aus Haßfurt und Umgebung
> ...



29.04.2008, 16:53 


Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> bin auch mal gespannt ob sich ein paar melden. Ich wohne zwar am Rande des Haßbergkreises, aber ab un zu wäre ich schon dabei
> 
> ...



So war das vor einem Jahr  unserem Thread 

Mittlerweile sind wir nicht mehr nur zwei sondern 20-25, die sich hier regelmäßig austauschen  

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (29. April 2009)

skateson schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Leute also ich habe so von 17 -19.30 uhr zeit ,später ist eher schlecht!!!!
> 
> ...



Hi Sven,

ich bin wegen der Uhrzeit offen, nur regnen solls nicht schon wieder

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (29. April 2009)

So liebe Biker,


heute ist es so weit.

*  unser Thread feiert heute sein 1-jähriges Bestehen *

Was sich am Anfang ziemlich zäh angelassen hat, ist jetzt für viele Biker zu einer festen Institution geworden.

Mich als Thread-Ersteller freut es ganz besonders, das sich mittlerweile so viele Biker gefunden haben.
Und - es werden ja immer mehr 

Also, macht weiter so und bleibt alle am Ball, dann werden wir noch viele gemeinsame Touren unternehmen und richtig Spass haben.

Jungs, ich bin stolz auf Euch.



Beste Grüße und allzeit gute Fahrt 
Holger


----------



## skateson (29. April 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Sven,
> 
> ich bin wegen der Uhrzeit offen, nur regnen solls nicht schon wieder
> 
> ...



Okay. Dann trag ich es so ein. Wenn es denn anderen auch so passt.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Steevens91 (29. April 2009)

Auch von mir *Happy Birthday! *
Leider kann ich am Do nicht mitfahrn.. aber viel Spaß!


----------



## kobiZ (29. April 2009)

Jo von mir auch

*Happy Birthday!!**Happy Birthday!!**Happy Birthday!!**Happy Birthday!!**Happy Birthday!!**Happy Birthday!!**Happy Birthday!!**Happy Birthday!!**Happy Birthday!!*

Gruß
Kobi


----------



## zanderschnapper (29. April 2009)

Hi Sven,

jetzt habe ich gerade gesehen das Du als Uhrzeit schon 17.15 Uhr eingetragen hast.

Das ist für mich viel zu früh und nicht zu schaffen 
Hatten wir nicht 18.30 Uhr als Uhrzeit ausgemacht???

Wenn's die anderen bis 17.15 Uhr schaffen, dann fahrt alleine, dann bin ich raus - sorry.


Gruß
Holger


----------



## Gandalf01 (29. April 2009)

Hi

wie schon geschrieben, mir persönlich ist die Uhrzeit 17:15 oder 18:30 egal. Nur Regnen darf es nicht, kann mir momentan keine Erkältung leisten.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## SpeedFox (29. April 2009)

ALLES ALLES  GUTE ZUM EINJÄHRIGEN BESTEHEN!!!!!

& Leut moin wird gebikt was die Federgabel hergibt!

@all
Findet bitte heraus wer für dieses bescheidene Wetter verantwortlich is 

Moin solls einfach nett schiffn.....is denn des zuviel verlangt......mehr möcht ich doch gar nett


----------



## skateson (29. April 2009)

@ All

Wegen der Uhrzeit, ich kann halt leider net später Biken.

Gruß Sven


----------



## skateson (29. April 2009)

Will morgen keiner mit??


----------



## Gandalf01 (29. April 2009)

skateson schrieb:


> Will morgen keiner mit??



Hi Sven,

das dauert immer bis sich die meisten anmelden beziehungsweise überhaupt melden. Ein paar habe ja schon gesagt dass sie dabei sind oder auch nicht.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (30. April 2009)

Ich will mit!!  

Kann aber noch net 

Hoffe, dass ich Mitte Mai wieder einsteigen kann


----------



## Bike-Oldie (30. April 2009)

Hi Jungs
Auch wir von den Steigerwaldbiker möchten euch zu euern 
Einjähriges Gratulieren, ihr seid eine Super-Dufte-Geile Truppe. Wir Hoffen und Wünschen euch das ihr, und wir mit euch noch weiter Sturzfreie Ausritte zusammen haben.


Gruß Eberhard


----------



## zanderschnapper (30. April 2009)

Hi Eberhard,

ein ganz dickes *DANKESCHÖN* an den

*Oberhäuptling von der anderen Seite des Maines *


Ich denke schon das wir noch viiiieeele gemeinsame Ausritte erleben werden.


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. April 2009)

Hi Eberhard,

Besten Dank, freue mich schon auf den nächsten Ausritt mit Euch 

Wie weit sind denn die Planungen für die Kreuzbergtour?

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## SpeedFox (30. April 2009)

Hallo liebe leut aktueller Bike-Donnerstags-Stand

bis jetzt fahren Folgende Leut mit:

1. Skateson
2. Gandalf01
3. SpeedFox sprich I

Leut is des euer ernst wollt ihr uns wirklich heut nur zu DRITT ne Tour drehn lass..... .....der Sveniboy hat sich extra ne schöne Tour für den Heutigen Tag ausgedacht...

Aber wenns nett anders wird---wie heißts: ALLE GUTEN DINGE SIND DREI


----------



## zanderschnapper (30. April 2009)

Servus,

nix für ungut - aber wer vom arbeitenden Volk kann schon um 17.15 Uhr zum Biken?

Ich nicht !
Bin somit raus für heute.



Gruß
Holger


----------



## SpeedFox (30. April 2009)

mmmh....okay.....hast recht!


----------



## zanderschnapper (30. April 2009)

Auch wenn ich etwas frustriert war/bin - ich wünsche Euch trotzdem viel Spaß heut Abend 

Ich dreh evtl. dann später noch ne Runde


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. April 2009)

Hi Leute,
hab mich kurzfistig entschieden am Haßbergsprint teilzunehmen

@Eberhard ich fahre für die Steigerwald Biker 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi83 (30. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin auch immer noch am Überlegen.
Kann man sich auch nachmelden?

Gruß


----------



## skateson (30. April 2009)

Schlechte Nachricht.

Ich glaube wir müssen die Tour heute verschieben. 

Bei uns ist voll des Gewitter und es regnet heftig.


Gruß Sven


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. April 2009)

skateson schrieb:


> Schlechte Nachricht.
> 
> Ich glaube wir müssen die Tour heute verschieben.
> 
> ...


Hi Sven,

bei uns wirds auch langsam dunkel und fängt an zu regnen So ein Mistwetter.
SAg Bescheid ob wir fahren können, bei Gewitter geht absolut nichts bei mir.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. April 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auch immer noch am Überlegen.
> Kann man sich auch nachmelden?
> ...


Hi Michi,

steht leider nichts drinnen, aber möglich ist alles

Ich nehms locker und nicht als Rennen sondern nur zum Vergnügen.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## skateson (30. April 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Sven,
> 
> bei uns wirds auch langsam dunkel und fängt an zu regnen So ein Mistwetter.
> SAg Bescheid ob wir fahren können, bei Gewitter geht absolut nichts bei mir.
> ...



Okay. 

Ich sage bis um 16.30 uhr bescheid.

Gruß Sven


----------



## The_Ralle (30. April 2009)

@michi

Nachmeldung ist möglich - Gebühr für den Spass = 5 Euro zusätzlich.

Meld dich lieber gleich an! Normaler Online-Anmelde-Schluss = 2. Mai!

@Erwin
von den SteigerwaldBikern hat sich bisher noch keiner weiter angemeldet - komisch - die waren doch letztes Jahr auch ganz anständig vertreten?!

GewitterigeGrüße aus HofheimCity


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (30. April 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> @michi
> 
> Nachmeldung ist möglich - Gebühr für den Spass = 5 Euro zusätzlich.
> 
> ...



Hi Ralf,
ja stimmt has gesehn. Mals schauen ob sich noch einer anmeldet 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (30. April 2009)

Also hab mich getraut und auch angemeldet.

Wird schon klappen.
Mach beim Hassbergeritt mit.
Team Steigerwald Biker


----------



## skateson (30. April 2009)

also bei uns ist das wetter noch nicht besser geworden, verschieben es am besten.

Gruß Sven

Hoffe es liest jeder und fährt keiner sinnlos hier her in die Heiligen Länder!!


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. April 2009)

Ok Sven,
war noch online Das Wetter ist bei uns auch nicht besser

Han gerade mi Stefan S. telefoniert er weiß auch Bescheid 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## skateson (30. April 2009)

Wenn das Wetter am Samstag gut ist und ihr Zeit habt könnten wir ja da die Tour evtl. nachholen.

Gruß Sven


----------



## napshot (30. April 2009)

Hi Zusammen, ich komm zwar nich aus der unmittelbaren umgebung von Haßfurt, wollte aber trotzdem mal fragen, obs n paar leute gibt die beim haßbergritt/sprint mitfahren?

Gruß
Johannes


----------



## Bike-Oldie (30. April 2009)

Hi Leute

Hallo Erwin Starke  Sache von dir das du von uns fÃ¤hrst, Starte soeben ein versuch um Leute bei den HaÃbergritt Zugewinnen.

An alle Biker da DrauÃen: Lade euch recht Herzlich zu der Zwei Tage Kreuzbergtour ein, wer in den Zeitraum von 21 und 22 Mai nichts anders vorhat, sollte sich bei mir bis zum 5.5. also Dienstag Melden. MÃ¶chte bis Ende der Woche die Zimmerbestellung aufgeben. Der Zimmerpreis wÃ¤re bei Halbpension 23 â¬, weiters Ã¼ber der Tour findet ihr unter http://www.steigerwaldbiker.de


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. April 2009)

Hi Eberhard,

wie ich Dir schon gesagt habe 

Kreuzbergtour ich bin dabei


Ich fahr zwar nur den Haßbergsprint aber mir reicht das 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (30. April 2009)

@Sven

Was willst am Samstag fahren?
Wo, wann, wielang?

Gruß


----------



## Cyclomaster (30. April 2009)

So hab auch gemeldet!

Morgen Früh gehts gleich mal zum Gardasee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napshot (30. April 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Ich fahr zwar nur den Haßbergsprint aber mir reicht das
> 
> 
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin



Coole Sache ich auch


----------



## Klaus Dieter (1. Mai 2009)

guten abend

radelt ihr morgn?
i würd euch gern mal begleten falls nix gegen spricht

Klaus Dieter


----------



## Michi83 (1. Mai 2009)

Such auch noch jemanden der evt. Lust hat morgen Abend (ca. 17 Uhr) weng zu fahren.

Also wer hat ne Idee, Lust???

gruß


----------



## skateson (1. Mai 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> @Sven
> 
> Was willst am Samstag fahren?
> Wo, wann, wielang?
> ...




@all


Wir könnten ja die Tour vom Do nachholen. Trails sind betimmt schon einwenig getrocknet.

Uhrzeit würde eher zu nachmittag so 14 uhr tendieren.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Michi83 (1. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

14 Uhr werd ich nicht schaffen.

Mal schauen wer sich noch meldet.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (1. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute 

An diesen Sonntag werden wider unsere gefÃ¼rchtete und Handtuchbreite  Trails gefahren, wer Lust und Zeit Mitbringt kann jederzeit kommen. Treffpunkt 8:30 bei mir, weiters unter 

http://www.steigerwaldbiker.de/

Wie gesagt Kreuzbergtour von 21-22.05. Anmeldung  bis zum 5.5. also Dienstag. Ãbernachtung mit Halbpension 23 â¬. 

GruÃ Eberhardhttp


----------



## Michi83 (1. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

Eberhard diesen Sonntag bin ich wiedermal auf Kommunion.
Aber dann...


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. Mai 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> An diesen Sonntag werden wider unsere gefürchtete und Handtuchbreite  Trails gefahren, wer Lust und Zeit Mitbringt kann jederzeit kommen. Treffpunkt 8:30 bei mir, weiters unter
> 
> ...


Hi Eberhard,
welche werden am Sonntag abgefahren ? So wie es aussieht bin ich zu 99% am Start

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. Mai 2009)

skateson schrieb:


> @all
> 
> 
> Wir könnten ja die Tour vom Do nachholen. Trails sind betimmt schon einwenig getrocknet.
> ...



Hi Sven 
schade heute schaffe ich es nicht mehr, aber die Tour machen wir auf jeden Fall an einem Donnerstag noch einmal

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (2. Mai 2009)

Thilo,

meinen Glückwunsch zum Rennen 
Bist Du zufrieden mit deinem Ergebniss?
Wie war's denn zum Fahren?

Meld dich doch mal.


----------



## zanderschnapper (2. Mai 2009)

Hab noch was vergessen,

bin jetzt auch zum Hassbergritt angemeldet


----------



## Bike-Oldie (2. Mai 2009)

Hi Erwin 

Bin kanz schön geschaft war Heute einen Halben Tag mit der Motorsäge und Hake unterwegs gewesen die Trails  E-1-2-3 sind gut fahrbar,  noch so kleinen Stecken sind auf Seite geräumt               Sonntag Trail-Tag. Am Schluss wen es die Zeit erlaubt reißen wir die Schlange noch von hinten auf, also Schlangenweg von oben nach unten.  Das ganze unter Googel auf http://www.steigerwaldbiker.de/

Kreuzbertour von 21.-22.05.09.
Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. Mai 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hi Erwin
> 
> Bin kanz schön geschaft war Heute einen Halben Tag mit der Motorsäge und Hake unterwegs gewesen die Trails  E-1-2-3 sind gut fahrbar,  noch so kleinen Stecken sind auf Seite geräumt  Am Schluss wen es die Zeit erlaubt reißen wir die Schlange noch von hinten auf, also Schlangenweg von oben nach unten. Das ganze unter Googel auf http://www.steigerwaldbiker.de/
> 
> Gruß Eberhard



Super Eberhard,

Dank für den Track, heute Mittag war noch nichts da  
Bin Morgen dabei 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (2. Mai 2009)

Wäre mogen auch gern dabei.
Hab heut mein Haro mal über Feldwege und nen kleinen DH runterbewegt.
Glaub das Rad hat sich da weng gelangtweilt, macht auf jedenfall Lust auf mehr.

Erwin, wann fährst du nächste Woche Abends?

gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (2. Mai 2009)

Hat morgen früh jemand Lust auf ne RR-Runde??

Aber, ich bin Frühaufsteher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi83 (2. Mai 2009)

Wie früh ist früh?
Und wie lang? Wo?


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. Mai 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Wäre mogen auch gern dabei.
> Hab heut mein Haro mal über Feldwege und nen kleinen DH runterbewegt.
> Glaub das Rad hat sich da weng gelangtweilt, macht auf jedenfall Lust auf mehr.
> 
> ...



Hi Michi,

wahrscheinlich Montag eine kleine Runde

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (3. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,

das war eine super Trailtour heute morgen mit Eberhard und den Steigerwald Bikern

E1-E2-E3 und der Schlangenweg, ich bin heute richtig plattttttttttttttttttttt

Großes Lob an Eberhard für die Pflege der Trails 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (3. Mai 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Wie früh ist früh?
> Und wie lang? Wo?




7.00 Uhr - 10.00 Uhr
mind. 90 km
Strecke wird kurzfristig durchdacht


----------



## Bike-Oldie (3. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute

Mai den 03.05.09 Heute war trailtag Angesagt.

Biketeilnehmer: Erwin Ottendorf, Helmut Knetzgau, Gerhard Westheim, Werner Eltmann, Alfons, Thomas, Mathias, Eberhard Sand.

Tageskilometer: 31
Fahrzeit            : 02:49
Durchschnittge.: 11,0
Höhenmeter      : 647
Die Bikebedingungen an diesen Sonntag war von Wetter her Sonnig Temperaturen 8 später 15 grad Bodenbeschaffenheit der Trails E 1-2-3 waren gut, Feucht hingehend war der Schlangenweg.

Hi Erwin das Glücks Gefühl von der Leistung es geschafft zuhaben, müsste doch stärker sein.

Der verdacht hat sich Heute in Sachen Holzböcke bestätigt, kurz bevor er sich in der Achselhölle versengte konnte meine Frau in von hinten ziehen.   

Weitere Bilder der Tour im Album

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Bike-Oldie (3. Mai 2009)

​Kreuzbergtour 2009


Hi Leute

Hier der Momentaner Stand an Biketeilnehmer der zwei Tagestour zum  Kreuzberg: Erwin Sperber Ottendorf, Thomas Rottmann Sand, Alfons Schanz Sand, Eberhard Mühlfelder Sand. Anmeldeschluss Dienstag den 05.05.09.


----------



## zanderschnapper (4. Mai 2009)

....is so ruhig hier..............


----------



## Gandalf01 (4. Mai 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> ....is so ruhig hier..............



Ja wahrscheinlich trainieren alle für den Haßbergritt/-sprint 





			
				Bike-Oldie schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Erwin das Glücks Gefühl von der Leistung es geschafft zuhaben, müsste doch stärker sein.



Aber klar doch, wir haben am Schluß auch noch die Schlange besiegt 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## skateson (4. Mai 2009)

> Ja wahrscheinlich trainieren alle für den Haßbergritt/-sprint





Also ich werde dieses Jahr nicht mitfahren, mal schauen vielleicht schaffe ich es zu zuschauen.

Mal schauen wie der Freitag wird!!!

Euch viel Spaß und glück beim Ritt.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Gandalf01 (4. Mai 2009)

skateson schrieb:


> Also ich werde dieses Jahr nicht mitfahren, mal schauen vielleicht schaffe ich es zu zuschauen.
> 
> Mal schauen wie der Freitag wird!!!
> 
> ...



Besten Dank
ich kanns gebrauchen, allerdings nehme ich das Ganze etwas lockerer; für mich heißt es ankommen sonst nix.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclomaster (4. Mai 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Thilo,
> 
> meinen Glückwunsch zum Rennen
> Bist Du zufrieden mit deinem Ergebniss?
> ...



:kotz::kotz::kotz: ich hatte drei mal Platt.

Einmal hinten zweimal vorne!


----------



## brndch (4. Mai 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> :kotz::kotz::kotz: ich hatte drei mal Platt.
> 
> Einmal hinten zweimal vorne!



Zeit??? Platzierung???

Welche reifen bistn gefahren

Gruß


----------



## Cyclomaster (4. Mai 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Zeit??? Platzierung???
> 
> Welche reifen bistn gefahren
> 
> Gruß



Bin nur die mittelere Runde gefahren, dann hatte ich keinen Bock mehr!
Ich hatte auch kein Material mehr dabei. Musste ja schon zwei Schläuche und CO2 Patronen von mir bekannten Fahrern schnorren

88km 2700hm oder so.

Platz 78 Zeit 4:40

Reifen Conti SpeedKing und SChwalbe Rocket Ron


----------



## zanderschnapper (5. Mai 2009)

Hi Thilo,

das ist ja wirklich blöd gelaufen!!



@all,

fahren wir diese Woche mal wieder, oder lassen wir es gleich sein??


----------



## brndch (5. Mai 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> @all,
> 
> fahren wir diese Woche mal wieder, oder lassen wir es gleich sein??




Wie is den das gemeint???

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (5. Mai 2009)

Na ja - so wie ich es geschrieben habe 

Nee, is nur Spass - letzte Woche ist das Biken ja ausgefallen.
Und für diese Woche hat noch keiner einen Vorschlag geäußert.

Meiner wäre:
*Haßbergritt nachfahren bzw. vorausfahren*

Dazu bräuchten wir unseren Erwin  mit dem GPS und 2,5 Std Zeit.

Erwin, wie schaut's??
Oder gibt es andere Vorschläge?

Bin für alles offen


----------



## brndch (5. Mai 2009)

an der schwedenschanze bin ich dan wohl ehr ned am Start. Dann ist ja der überraschungseffekt weg.

"Oder gibt es andere Vorschläge?"

Zabelstein könnt ich noch in die runde schmeißen aber des ist den meißten denke zu weit.

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. Mai 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Na ja - so wie ich es geschrieben habe
> 
> Nee, is nur Spass - letzte Woche ist das Biken ja ausgefallen.
> Und für diese Woche hat noch keiner einen Vorschlag geäußert.
> ...



Hi Holger,

ich weiß noch nicht was geht. Bei meinem Sohn geht's Richtung ABI und da muß ich Mathe- und Physiktechnisch etwas unterstützen.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (5. Mai 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> ..........da muß ich Mathe- und Physiktechnisch etwas unterstützen.





......aaaaahhhhhh, der Herr Proffessor glänzt wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (5. Mai 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> ......aaaaahhhhhh, der Herr Proffessor glänzt wieder



Aber klar doch 
Für irgend etwas muß ein Studium doch gut sein

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (5. Mai 2009)

Sers,

hab mich heute für den FSMM www.bikemarathon.net auf der mitteldistanz angemeldet. Will vll jemand mitfahren???

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. Mai 2009)

Hi Holger

bis jetzt siehts gut mit Donnerstag aus. Falls wir die Strecke abfahren wollen sollten wir aber in Reckertshausen starten.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Cyclomaster (5. Mai 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Sers,
> 
> hab mich heute für den FSMM www.bikemarathon.net auf der mitteldistanz angemeldet. Will vll jemand mitfahren???
> 
> Gruß



Ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## brndch (5. Mai 2009)

@Thilo:
ich glaube du warst nicht der einzige wo vom pech verfolgt wurde.Hab mir gerade den bericht vom Team Simplon Texpa durchgelesen.


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,

na was ist denn los. Fährt keiner am Donnerstag?

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (6. Mai 2009)

ich würde ja gerne 
aber...


----------



## zanderschnapper (6. Mai 2009)

Halllloooooooo,

was geht denn jetzt morgen?
Wenn sich keiner mehr meldet fahr ich allein


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. Mai 2009)

Hi Holger,

ich bin dabei

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Bike-Oldie (6. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute 

Steige soeben noch auf meinem Fahrrad um eine Trainingseinheit für den Haßbergritt zu machen, hier noch die Biker der Steigerwaldbiker für das Rennen am Samstag. Erwin Sperber, Helmut Schneiderbanger, Werner Rausch, Eberhard Mühlfelder.  

 Die Sache Kreuzberg läuft, habe Heute die Übernachtung dingfest gemacht. Der neue Stand der Kreuzbergritter sprich Biker: Erwin Sperber, Alfons Schanz, Mathias und Thomas Rottmann, Eberhard Mühlfelder.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. Mai 2009)

Hi Eberhard,
super sind ja doch ein paar zusammen gekommen 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

fahr auch für die Steigerwald Biker
Hoffe das geht OK.

Gibts für Samstag nen Treffpunkt oder so?

PS. DO bin ich im Fitnessstudio, InDoorCycling.

Gruß


----------



## Bike-Oldie (6. Mai 2009)

Hi Michi

Super Sache von dir, würde mal Sagen in der Nähe der Startnummern Ausgabe.
Also dann bis zum Samstag.
 Gruß Eberhard


----------



## La-Le-Lu (7. Mai 2009)

Hi Holger,
Ich bin am Donnerstag auch dabei


----------



## böser_wolf (7. Mai 2009)

so wieder da bzw  da aber schon wieder auf konzert
aber nächste woch könn mer schweinfurt antesten 

hmm was ist am sa hassbergritt??
ops geht auch net night of the jumps


----------



## zanderschnapper (7. Mai 2009)

Hi Walter,

sag bloß das die zwei Wochen schon wieder um sind?
Waaaahnsinn wie die Zeit vergeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (7. Mai 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so wieder da bzw  da aber schon wieder auf konzert
> aber nächste woch könn mer schweinfurt antesten
> 
> hmm was ist am sa hassbergritt??
> ops geht auch net night of the jumps



Hi Walter,

schön das Du wieder da bist. Ich hoffe Du hast Dich gut erholt im Urlaub
Nach dem Haßbergritt/-sprint müssen wir mal den Umbau meines Hardtails besprechen.
Nächste Woche SWE-Wald wäre nicht schlecht.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## SpeedFox (7. Mai 2009)

moin jungs der Sven & i drehen heut um 15uhr ne runde bei uns in schweisten, da wir beide heut abend nett können!!!!!

Wünsch euch aber heut abend viel spaß beim Warm-Up für den Haßbergritt 

ich hab leider am 12.mai abschlussprüfung-sonst wär i a mitgefahren...aber des lass mer lieber ma sei, denn wenn was vor der Prüfung passiert wär....boa da wärs kraut aber fett wor´n

so denne


----------



## Gandalf01 (7. Mai 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Meiner wäre:
> *Haßbergritt nachfahren bzw. vorausfahren*



So machen wirs

*18:15 Treffpunkt in Reckertshausen *

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (7. Mai 2009)

OK


----------



## Gandalf01 (7. Mai 2009)

Bis jetzt sind wir zu dritt

Stefan S., Holger und Ich

Falls noch einer mit fahren will bitte melden.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (7. Mai 2009)

@all die des vielleicht interessiert

Zur Zeit laut Teilnehmerliste 171 gemeldete Biker für den Haßbergritt/sprint


EisamStielGruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (7. Mai 2009)

Hi Ralle

und davon bis jetzt 125 im Haßbergritt und 46 im Haßbergsprint 

Habe ich auch gerade geschaut 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## kobiZ (7. Mai 2009)

@ gandalf 

fahrt ihr heut die komplete strecke des haßbergritts ab..?


gruß
Kobi


----------



## Gandalf01 (7. Mai 2009)

Hi Kobi,

wir fahren alles was von der Zeit her geht.

Das Stück HOH-Reckartshausen und zurück (Mount Erwin) lassen wir weg.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kobiZ (7. Mai 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Kobi,
> 
> wir fahren alles was von der Zeit her geht.
> 
> ...



ja oke thx....


neh ich denk das ich net mitfahr....will vor samstag net noch ma so viel fahr.... 

gruß 
Kobi


( und euch beim fahren viel spaß )


----------



## skateson (7. Mai 2009)

So leutz


Wieder zurück von der Büchelberg-Tour mit dem Fränky.

Denke ihn hat die Tour gefallen.

Bis demnächst, können ja auch mal an nen Sonntag fahren. Vielleicht haben da mehr Zeit!


Gruß Sven


----------



## The_Ralle (8. Mai 2009)

@ all Haßbergritt-Teilnehmer für morgen und an alle die sich das gerne gemütlich anschauen wollen

Neueste Meldung

Es hat sich zum positiven gewandt:

Das Regenrisiko für morgen ist von 70% auf 15% gesunken. 

 Juhu - doch kein Hefe im Regen unterm Pavillon - sondern
ganz gemütlich im Freien (aus der Sicht eines Zuschauers)


----------



## zanderschnapper (8. Mai 2009)

Moin Ralle,

ich hoffe das ihr uns recht fleißig anfeuern werdet 


Erwin, Stefan und ich sind gestern Abend einen Teil der Strecke (28 km - 624 hm) abgefahren, ich denke das wird ein hartes Stückchen Arbeit 
Aber für unseren Geschmack viel zu viel Schotteranteil, was recht schade ist.
Na ja, mal sehen wie es dann am Samstag so läuft - es wird ja nicht sooo warm.



Ich hoffe man sieht sich, wenn nicht während des Rennens, dann wenigstens nachher zum


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,

ja war ein schönes Stück Arbeit gestern Abend. Die ersten Anstiege rauf zum Parkplatz haben schon einige Körner gekostet, ich mußte ein paar mal schieben!! 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (8. Mai 2009)

*Kommt ihr am Anfang des Rennens da zwischen Eichelsdorf und Rottenstein durch den Hohlweg hoch auf den Schotterweg?*

Ich möcht mal wissen ob ich die GPS-Linien richtig gedeutet hab...

Ausserdem werden der Stefan  (ich liebe diesen Running-Gag) und meine Wenigkeit schon vorher in Hofheim auftauchen und euch mal begutachten.

Aber die Planung war ja wieder Wahnsinn - es fahren jetzt 3 Leutz für
"Racing-Team-Haßberge" - ganz toll... Teamwertung zählt halt leider erst ab 4 Personen 

Bis morgen dann!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (8. Mai 2009)

also ich muss mich jetzt nochmal schnell aus- :kotz: :kotz:

hab gerade auf der Haßbergritt-Seite unter News folgendes gelesen:

Die Rennteilnehmer werden zu den Klängen von "Highway to Hell" auf den Weg geschickt...

HHALLLLLOOOOO - eine krasse Nachmache. Letztes Jahr am Start in Oberammergau hat des saugeil gepasst. Da lief der Wettkampf aber auch unter dem Motto "ein Rennen durch Himmelreich und Hölle". Da wars richtig gut - es war nämlich stellenweise echt Hölle 
Aber für Samstag für den Haßbergritt - - NAJA NAJA...

brndch weiß genau wovon ich rede


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. Mai 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> *Kommt ihr am Anfang des Rennens da zwischen Eichelsdorf und Rottenstein durch den Hohlweg hoch auf den Schotterweg?*
> 
> Ich möcht mal wissen ob ich die GPS-Linien richtig gedeutet hab...
> 
> ...


Hi Ralf,

wir sind es gestern ja abgefahren, kurz vor Rottenstein geht es hoch zum Schotterweg, das könnte der Hohlweg sein den Du meinst.
Da habe ich einen Teil geschoben !!!!

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. Mai 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Aber die Planung war ja wieder Wahnsinn - es fahren jetzt 3 Leutz für
> "Racing-Team-Haßberge" - ganz toll... Teamwertung zählt halt leider erst ab 4 Personen
> 
> Bis morgen dann!!


Hallo Ralf,

ich wäre auch bei einer Meldung "Racing-Team-Haßberge" trotzdem nicht bei den anderen 3 im Team, da ich "nur" den Haßbergsprint fahre, den die Teamwertung ist getrennt nach den Strecken.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (8. Mai 2009)

Ich hab doch nicht dir die Schuld daran gegeben...keine flaschen Schlüsse hier bitte 

aber es gäb scho aus unserem Kreis noch andere Jungs die sich noch aufraffen hätten können um mit einer Teilnahme zu glänzen 

Aber egal...is halt jetzt so...

Ich freu mich scho auf Morgen!


----------



## zanderschnapper (8. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht kann ich noch den Thilo dazu bewegen sich unter unserem "Namen" anzumelden.

Mal sehen......


----------



## brndch (8. Mai 2009)

Hey,

Highway to Hell is ja wohl mal plicht vorm start!

@Ralf: habe sogar jemanden mein rad zum mitfahren angeboten aber er trinkt ja lieber bier!


----------



## brndch (8. Mai 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> HHALLLLLOOOOO - eine krasse Nachmache. Letztes Jahr am Start in Oberammergau hat des saugeil gepasst. Da lief der Wettkampf aber auch unter dem Motto "ein Rennen durch Himmelreich und Hölle". Da wars richtig gut - es war nämlich stellenweise echt Hölle
> Aber für Samstag für den Haßbergritt - - NAJA NAJA...
> 
> brndch weiß genau wovon ich rede



Ich fand ehr des Wetter war die Hölle


----------



## zanderschnapper (8. Mai 2009)

Servus Männers,

ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern am 
*Haßbergritt/Sprint*
viel Erfolg und einen guten, fairen Wettkampf 

Haut nei was geht 
Auch wenn's schmerzt


----------



## Cyclomaster (8. Mai 2009)

Ich hab leider schon gemeldet fürs Light-Bikes Racingteam gemeldet


----------



## napshot (9. Mai 2009)

ach ja schön wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (9. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute

Möchte mich für den gelungenen Auftritt und für die Anstrengungen in Hofheim bei unsern Steigerwald-Team für unsern 2 Platz bedangen. Besonderer Dank von uns allen, gilt dem Helmut der bei dem Haßbergritt den1 Platz erreicht hat. Weiter Bilder im Album.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,
super wars 

2. Platz mit dem Team Steigerwald Biker  und auch noch der 
1. vom Helmut  .

Hab ein paar "kleine" Plessuren, aber sonst gehts mir ganz gut.  mein Fahrrad hat etwas mehr abbekommen, ich brauche erst ein mal ein paar neue Ergon Griffe, mein Schaltauge habe habe ich schon wieder zurecht gebogen.

@Eberhard super Bilder 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## lord24 (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute

super Rennen in Hofheim,

Sehr großen Resept vor Eberhard (Bike-Oldie), der es sogar schafft wärend eines Rennens noch Bilder zu schiessen, ich glaube nicht das es noch jemanden gibt der so verrückt ist bei einen Rennen seinen Foto in seine enge Radhose zu quetschen.

Danke Eberhard für die schönen Bilder

Gruß Werner und Sandro


----------



## lord24 (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute

super Rennen in Hofheim,

Sehr großen Respekt vor Eberhard (Bike-Oldie), der es sogar schafft wärend eines Rennens noch Bilder zu schiessen, ich glaube nicht das es noch jemanden gibt der so verrückt  ist bei einen Rennen seinen Foto in seine enge Radhose zu quetschen.

Danke Eberhard für die schönen Bilder

Gruß Werner und Sandro


----------



## napshot (10. Mai 2009)

ich bin auf dem  einen bild sogar auch vertreten: Erstes bild, ganz links am rand Weiß-Graues Trikot und Weißer Helm  der der grad nach unten schaut 

War echt ein super rennen, gut ich hab kein vergleich war mein erstes  aber ich bin nächstes jahr aufjedenfall wieder dabei 

Gruß
Johannes


----------



## kobiZ (10. Mai 2009)

hey leute

von meiner Seite her auch glückwunsch ans Steigerwaldbiker-Team fürn 2. Platz!!

War gestern en echt gutes Rennen 


Gruß
Kobi


----------



## The_Ralle (10. Mai 2009)

Moin!

Es ist geschafft. Hab alle Bilder von gestern in ein Fotoalbum gepackt und können jetzt eingesehen werden.

Habt euch alle gut geschlagen Jungs. Nächstes Jahr bin ich auch wieder am Start


----------



## Michi83 (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

wer fährt beim FSMM???

Ansonsten klasse Leistung beim Hassbergeritt/sprint.
Das nächste mal starten wir weiter vorn im Feld


Gruß


----------



## Michi83 (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

hier noch das Höhenprofil des Hassbergeritts von meinem Rox 9.0.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kobiZ (10. Mai 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Es ist geschafft. Hab alle Bilder von gestern in ein Fotoalbum gepackt und können jetzt eingesehen werden.
> 
> Habt euch alle gut geschlagen Jungs. Nächstes Jahr bin ich auch wieder am Start



geile Bilder Ralle 

(bin ja auch paarmal drauf)

Kobi


----------



## Michi83 (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

wir haben am Samstag über die 3. Hassfurter Radl-Tour geredet.
Ist am 14.06.09. Da bin ich im Bayrischen Wald biken. 
Bin also nicht dabei.

Gruß


----------



## Bike-Oldie (10. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute 

Hier unser Sonntagstour, diesmal mit 6 Biker auf einem Rad. Weiter Bilder zu diese Tour im Album

Gruß Eberhard



  URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/350739]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## brndch (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ich hoffe ihr habt euch alle vom Hasenrennen gut erholt.

Hier ein link auf eine Bilderserie der mainpost:
http://www.mainpost.de/_/tools/diaview.html?_CMTREE=38888&_CMBILD=2200366

http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/hassberge/Mit-Rockmusik-in-die-Hassberge;art1726,5112273

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,

konnte schon jemand von Euch auf die Ergebnislisten des Hassbergritts/sprint auf der TriaHofheim-Seite zugreifen?

Ich kann's leider nicht 


Und immer daran denken: Jederzeit Höchstleistungen abrufen  ... auch beim Mountainbiken


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute

Ralle und Eberhard super Bilder 

@Holger schua mal hier  http://www.tria-hofheim.de/ergebnisse-09.htm


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (11. Mai 2009)

Hi Ralle

Brauche von unserem Team das eine Gruppenbild das du geschossen hast, wie kann ich es von deinem Album herunterladen.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. Mai 2009)

Hi Eberhard,

hab Dir eins per E-Mail geschickt.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. Mai 2009)

Danke Erwin,

jetzt funktioniert das mit den Ergebnislisten auch auf der Tria-Hofheim-Seite.


----------



## The_Ralle (11. Mai 2009)

@all Racebegeisterte

www.sv-kleinmuenster.de

Die veranstalten auch 2009 wieder ihr alljährliches Cross-Race. 
Termin: Sonntag, 21.06.09.
Kleines Feldweg-Rennen. Is echt ganz hübsch.
Die freuen sich auch immer über ein paar Teilnehmer.
Die Steigerwaldbiker gehen auch hin.
Strecke: wahlweise 42 km od. 12 km Sprint.

Ich melde mich demnächst mal an. Mannschaft würde ich sagen:
"Racing-Team-Haßberge".

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. Mai 2009)

Da bin ich leider nicht da, sonst wäre ich mit gefahren.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

wo kann man sich anmelden?
Und wer fährt für welches Team?
Welche Strecke.
Würde die 42 km vorschlagen.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (11. Mai 2009)

Hi Jungs 

Wer von euch kennt Nöth Jochim aus Dingolfhausen von den Steigerwaldbiker.


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. Mai 2009)

Hi Eberhard,

hab mich auch schon gewundert, aber hat eine recht gute Zeit, mit meiner Zeit hätte es zum vierten Platz gereicht.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. Mai 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hi Jungs
> 
> Wer von euch kennt Nöth Jochim aus Dingolfhausen von den Steigerwaldbiker.




Warum fragst Du - hat er was ausgefressen 
oder wird es der neue Fitnesstrainer für die Steigerwald/Haßberg-Biker


----------



## mistertom52070 (11. Mai 2009)

Jetzt gibts Haufenweise Bilder und ich bin nirgendwo drauf, falls zufällig jemand die Startnummer 255 auf nem Bild hat bitte mal bei mir melden!!!! DANKE!!!!!

Ein paar vor dem Start hab ich auch bei mir im Fotoalbum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (11. Mai 2009)

Hi Holger
Finesstrainer ist gut, Holger stehst du auf die Leitung, wenn ja gehe mal kurz herunter. Erwin hat es geschnallt.
Ich sag nur Hofheim Gruppenwertung.


----------



## SpeedFox (11. Mai 2009)

Moin leut hab grad mal die letzten Seiten durchgelesen bzw. die Bilder angeschaut.....
@all 
Respektablo.........gute leistung 

mmmh...is zwar weng früh.....aber......kleine frage........wo fahr mern den Donnerstag 

Hochachtungsvoll
Speedy


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. Mai 2009)

Eberhard,

ich als Blitzmerker hab das doch gleich geschnallt 
Da muss ich nicht erst von der Leitung aufstehen


----------



## zanderschnapper (12. Mai 2009)

Zum Thema:

*Wo fahren wir am Donnerstag??*

Letzte Woche ist meine ich, ist der *"Schweinfurter Wald"* ganannt worden - da der Walter ja aus dem Urlaub wieder da ist, könnte er uns bestimmt wieder die Berge hoch jagen 

Was meint ihr??



Wenn was zusammen kommt, würde ich den Termin dann im LMB eintragen.
Termin so ab 18.00 - 18.30 Uhr wäre bestimmt für jeden o.K, oder?


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,

ja Walter ist wieder da, aber er weiß leider noch nicht ob's am Donnerstag klappt.
Ich bin am Mittwoch bei ihm im Laden, um die Vorarbeiten für dem Umbau meines Hardtail zubesprechen.

Nach meinem momentanen Gefühlsstand bin ich am Donnerstag dabei, allerdings kann ich meinen linken Arm kaum schmerzfrei bewegen

Ich wollte eigentlich diese Woche etwas mehr für den Ausflug zum Kreuzberg trainiern, aber nach momentaner Lage wird das wieder nichts mad:


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin:


----------



## zanderschnapper (12. Mai 2009)

Woher das wohl wieder kommt?????

Hast Du wohl am Marktplatz in HOH das einarmige Reißen in der Halbliter- Klasse gewonnen


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. Mai 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Woher das wohl wieder kommt?????
> 
> Hast Du wohl am Marktplatz in HOH das einarmige Reißen in der Halbliter- Klasse gewonnen



Klar doch  etwas muß ich doch reißen wenn ich schon so weit hinten gelandet bin 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,

hab noch ein paar Bilder im INET gefunden 



 

 

 

 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## kobiZ (12. Mai 2009)

Servus,

als am Donnerstag SW-Wald ...wär scho net schlecht...da wär ich a dabei 

Gruß
Kobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kobiZ (12. Mai 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hab noch ein paar Bilder im INET gefunden
> 
> ...




 hehe da bin ich ja a zu sehen


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. Mai 2009)

Haibike94 schrieb:


> hehe da bin ich ja a zu sehen


Hi
schau mal hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5897239&postcount=75

vielleicht findest Du noch mehr 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. Mai 2009)

und hier noch einer beim Zieleinlauf 






>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## kobiZ (12. Mai 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi
> schau mal hier
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5897239&postcount=75
> ...



ja kenn ich scho 

bin noch paarmal weng "kleiner" drauf 

abba danke


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. Mai 2009)

Kein Problem,

übrigens die Urkunden kannst Du Dir ab sofort auch drucken

http://www.tria-hofheim.de/ergebnisse-hb.htm

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## kobiZ (12. Mai 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Kein Problem,
> 
> übrigens die Urkunden kannst Du Dir ab sofort auch drucken
> 
> ...



weiß ich auch


abba danke noch ma

Gruß
Kobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (12. Mai 2009)

Hi Erwin 

Super Bild von mir, passt genau in meine Sammlung.  Könntest du mir das Bitte schicken.
Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. Mai 2009)

Hi Eberhard,

E-Mail ist schon raus, Quali ist halt net so gut 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,

für alle die den Haßbergsprint nicht mitgefahren sind und wissen wollen wir er verlief hier der Track

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## lord24 (12. Mai 2009)

Hey Leute

hab hier ein kleines Video vom Hassbergritt
zum Schluß sind sogar ein paar Steigerwaldbiker zu sehen.

http://www.tvtouring.de/default.aspx?ID=1583&showNews=439505

Gruß Werner


----------



## bikepoli (12. Mai 2009)

hallo zusammen

allen erst `mal ein dickes Lob für die Leistung(en) in Hofheim!

man staunt waas denn da so an Bild- und Videomaterial zusammengetrgen wird.

Auch dabei macht ihr ine ganz gute Figur!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## böser_wolf (13. Mai 2009)

moin 

sw wald am do abend kann ich erst am do mittag bestätigen
weil ich da erst weiss ob ich zugegen bin in sw

aber bock hab ich schon


----------



## zanderschnapper (13. Mai 2009)

Moin Walter,

dann hast Du ja ggf. noch Zeit einen Ersatzguide zu suchen 
Falls es bei dir klappen sollte, mach dir bitte wegen der Uhrzeit mal nen Kopf 


Gruß
Holger


----------



## böser_wolf (13. Mai 2009)

also sw-wald morgen nicht mit mir sorry

mein mädel hat am we nen fahrtechnik kurs gehabt und will unbedingt 
am do zum schwanberg 

gruß walter


----------



## Deleted 89054 (13. Mai 2009)

Vorhersage Schweinfurter Wald für Do: bewölkt, Regen.
Vorhersage Kitzingen/Schwanberg für Do: bewölkt, Regen.
Vorhersage Dresden für Do: meist sonnig
Vorhersage Australien für Do: Sonne bis Wolken, kein Regen.

Wo immer der Georg sich rumtreiben mag, er hat besseres Wetter als wir 

Eigentlich bin ich ja Schönwetterfahrer. Andererseits isses bei Regen schön leer im Wald. Aber auch fürchterlich naß.

Wenn umbedingt wer in SW fahren möchte, kann ich den Weg von einem Schlammloch zum anderen wohl finden...


----------



## zanderschnapper (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo Markus,

ab wann hättest Du denn Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (13. Mai 2009)

snuffleupagus schrieb:


> Vorhersage Schweinfurter Wald für Do: bewölkt, Regen.
> Vorhersage Kitzingen/Schwanberg für Do: bewölkt, Regen.
> Vorhersage Dresden für Do: meist sonnig
> Vorhersage Australien für Do: Sonne bis Wolken, kein Regen.
> ...


Hi Markus,

willst Du uns damit sagen, dass wir in Dresden oder doch lieber in Australien fahren sollten? 

Morgen kann ich definitiv nicht vor 18:15/18:30 da ich nach HZA muß.

@Christian, Deine Sachen nehme ich heute mit falls ich am DO nicht mit fahren sollten, der Weg nach Ottendorf ist ja nicht weit und da kann man notfalls auch mit dem Bike hinfahren

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Deleted 89054 (13. Mai 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> willst Du uns damit sagen, dass wir in Dresden oder doch lieber in Australien fahren sollten?



Genau! Ab nach Australien da hat's 25° und Sonne!

Mir wäre 18:30 am liebsten. Treffpunkt Hölle wie immer...


----------



## SpeedFox (14. Mai 2009)

Hi also nochmal zum Mitschreiben 
Heute SW - Hölle
Uhrzeit 18:30uhr
Wie viel leut fahren denn bis jetzt mit?
I wär dabei!


----------



## The_Ralle (14. Mai 2009)

Morschen 

Ich muss mal zwischenrein funken - ich melde mich hiermit für kommende Woche wieder einsatzfähig 

Was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir -

*am Mittwoch, 20.05. fahren - also quasi 1 Tag vorverlegen?!*

Viel Spaß heut Abend!

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Deleted 89054 (14. Mai 2009)

Wer möchte, kann sich für heute 18:30 Hölle noch eintragen 
Wenn ich Mittwoch wieder fit bin, muß ich bei der andern Gruppe mitfahren, sonst gips Ärger, weil ich jetzt schon 3x geschwänzt hab.


----------



## skateson (14. Mai 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Morschen
> 
> Ich muss mal zwischenrein funken - ich melde mich hiermit für kommende Woche wieder einsatzfähig
> 
> ...




Bist du dir da sicher !!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????? 


Ralle überteib es doch nicht gleich!

Aber wenn dann musst du mit dem Haro fahren

Gruß Sven


----------



## The_Ralle (14. Mai 2009)

Mit dem Haro!?! Scherzkeks - obwohl...:

Klaro - machen wir ne Freeride-Season am Kartoffelbeet 
(runterfahren / hochschieben)
Du
der Walther
der Stefan 
der Christian
ich

die tauglichen Bikes dazu hätten wir ja


----------



## kobiZ (14. Mai 2009)

SpeedFox schrieb:


> Hi also nochmal zum Mitschreiben
> Heute SW - Hölle
> Uhrzeit 18:30uhr
> Wie viel leut fahren denn bis jetzt mit?
> I wär dabei!



ich bin a dabei 

Gruß
Kobi


----------



## brndch (14. Mai 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Mit dem Haro!?! Scherzkeks - obwohl...:
> 
> Klaro - machen wir ne Freeride-Season am Kartoffelbeet
> (runterfahren / hochschieben)
> ...



Gibts da einen Schlepplift??????????????????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (14. Mai 2009)

Hey Ralle,

habe gerade noch eine Alternative zum Alpenbikecup in ogau gefunden.

www.worldgames.at

schaus dir mal an des wäre doch was

Gruß


----------



## Michi83 (14. Mai 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Mit dem Haro!?! Scherzkeks - obwohl...:
> 
> Klaro - machen wir ne Freeride-Season am Kartoffelbeet
> (runterfahren / hochschieben)
> ...


 
Vielleicht wäre Erwin auch dabei.
Für mich wäre das ganze auch was, wenn es nicht zu hart wird.
Also wenns was wird melden.

Wie sieht es den Sonntag bei den Steigerwald Bikern aus?

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (14. Mai 2009)

Sorry Leute, habs heute nicht geschafft bin gerade erst nach Hause gekommen.
Wegen nächster Woche Mittwoch, das geht bei mir leider nicht, denn am Donnerstag geht's mit den Steigerwald Bikern zum Kreuzberg 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Bike-Oldie (14. Mai 2009)

Hi Michi 

An diesen Sonntag geht es wieder in die vollen mit 57 km und ca. 900 Hm, die Strecke besteht aus Flur â Schotter und Asphalt. Eine richtige SchÃ¶nwetter Tour wie auch die Wettervorhersage fÃ¼r Sonntag gemeldet hat. Ist zugleich eine Vorbereitungs-Tour fÃ¼r den Kreuzberg, die am Wochenende stattfindet.

Das ganze unter http://www.steigerwaldbiker.de/

GruÃ Eberhard


----------



## Michi83 (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo Eberhard,

das am Sonntag klingt gut.
Wenn nichts unvorhersehbares dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei.
Selbe Zeit und Ort wie immer?

Gruß


----------



## brndch (14. Mai 2009)

Wer im Schweinfurter Wald eine Xenofit Flasche findet bekommt einen Keks von mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skateson (15. Mai 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Mit dem Haro!?! Scherzkeks - obwohl...:
> 
> Klaro - machen wir ne Freeride-Season am Kartoffelbeet
> (runterfahren / hochschieben)
> ...



Hey Ralle

Hab dich net so!!!


Ich mach mit dem Bergamont auch Touren!!

Ist zwar nicht immer angenehm aber ist eigentlich immer super.

Gruß Sven


----------



## böser_wolf (15. Mai 2009)

so moin schwanberg wahr gut 
das mädel hat sich die serpentinen runter getraut 
und kommt absätze mit vorderrad lupfen rauf 
jep das technik pauken hat was gebracht

am we bin ich in osternohe  da mich ich streckenpfosten  ähm ne streckeposten
und fahr etwas dh


----------



## Speedbone (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen

wir vom Org Team des Hassbergrittes suchen noch Bilder vom Rennen für unsere Homepage 

Also falls ihr welche habt und uns die zur Verfügung stellen wollt bitte unter www.tia-hofheim.de melden

BEsten DAnk


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,

na wie war das Fahren gestern? Wie schon geschrieben mußte ich passen da ich nciht rechtzeitig aus HZA gekommen bin

Hier mal für alle die kein HT haben ein kleiner Artikel über die Steigerwald Biker 

http://www.hassfurter-tagblatt.de/index.php?id=1529&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=17976&tx_ttnews[backPid]=1528&cHash=87d4ef89cd

Wenn ich heute Abend Zeit habe scanne ich den Artikel ein.

@Eberhard
Wann gehts am Donnerstag Früh los? Hast Du schon eine Planung gemacht?

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. Mai 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Wer im Schweinfurter Wald eine Xenofit Flasche findet bekommt einen Keks von mir!



Hi Christian,
DU bist nich der einzige, der seine Flasche im SW-Wald sucht, ich habe auch schon eine am KArtoffelbeet und eine am Lindenbrunnen verloren 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin
PS: Deine Sache sind bei mir, melde Dich wenn Du sie abholen willst.


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. Mai 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so moin schwanberg wahr gut
> das mädel hat sich die serpentinen runter getraut
> und kommt absätze mit vorderrad lupfen rauf
> jep das technik pauken hat was gebracht
> ...


Hi Leute,

ich wäre dafür wenn wir diesen Sommer eine Technikkurs machen würden, Ich glaube hier kann jeder noch etwas lernen.
Walter sucht die Lokationen fürs Üben Raus und der Börn Porsche bring uns was bei 
Laut Walter müssen wir aber mindestens fünf sein, ich glaube das sollte kein Problem werden.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (15. Mai 2009)

Das sollte aber dann ein Kursus Richtung Freeride sein - also zumindest dem Namen nach zu urteilen?!


----------



## böser_wolf (15. Mai 2009)

ich hab mal mit dem björn gesprochen 
der macht die kurse immer in nbg 
weil er da alles zum üben steilabfahrten drops usw 
der björn fährt aktiv 4X dh und macht trailshows 
und passt die kurse ans können und an die wünsche 
der probanten an 

er macht am 1.8 ein bikecamp in ischgl

da will mein mädel hin und ich geh auch mit 

http://www.bikeactivities.de/


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. Mai 2009)

Speedbone schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> wir vom Org Team des Hassbergrittes suchen noch Bilder vom Rennen für unsere Homepage
> 
> ...



Hi Speedbone,

hast Du schon mal in den Alben vom Biker Bike-Oldie geschaut, der hat ein paar gemacht. Ich hoffe, das Stefan (La-Le-Lu) mir seine zur Verfügung stellt und ich glaube Ralle hat auch noch welche.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (15. Mai 2009)

Hey hibiker was macht den dein Handgelenk?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (15. Mai 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich hab mal mit dem björn gesprochen
> 
> 
> er macht am 1.8 ein bikecamp in ischgl




....na dann brauchen wir ja nur noch einen Sponsor


----------



## kobiZ (15. Mai 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Hey hibiker was macht den dein Handgelenk?
> 
> Gruß



sers

ja war heut beim röntgen....

!!nichts gebrochen !!

abba halt heftigst gestaucht und geprällt.....
solls die nächste zeit (ca. 2 wochen....wenn alles gut geht) in ruh lassen ....

hab halt verband etc. dran...

Gruß
Kobi


abba danke der nachfrage


----------



## Deleted 89054 (15. Mai 2009)

Gottseidank, puuh!
Weiß wirklich nicht, warum dich die fette glitschige Wurzel so aus dem dunklen Wald anspringen mußte, daß dein Gaul gescheut hat.
Nächstes Mal bei so'm Matschewetter vielleicht eher Scheießhaus. Die Westhänge sind in SW meistens etwas trockener...


----------



## kobiZ (15. Mai 2009)

snuffleupagus schrieb:


> Gottseidank, puuh!
> Weiß wirklich nicht, warum dich die fette glitschige Wurzel so aus dem dunklen Wald anspringen mußte, daß dein Gaul gescheut hat.
> Nächstes Mal bei so'm Matschewetter vielleicht eher Scheießhaus. Die Westhänge sind in SW meistens etwas trockener...



jah allerding 


ja die stecken warn eig. voll geil...nur die eine kleine fieße wurzel......abba naja...des wird scho widda 

in 2-3 wochen bin ich widda dabei (hof ich )

Kobi


----------



## zanderschnapper (15. Mai 2009)

@Kobi,

gute Besserung auch von mir 
Nur die harten kommen in den Garten....Du weißt schon


----------



## kobiZ (15. Mai 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> @Kobi,
> 
> gute Besserung auch von mir
> Nur die harten kommen in den Garten....Du weißt schon


 

jah danke

Klaro


----------



## Michi83 (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo

bei nem Fahrtechniktraining wäre ich auch dabei.

Wer hat Lust morgen weng Nachmittags im SW-Wald zu fahren?
Bzw. kann guiden?

Gruß


----------



## superwolfi (15. Mai 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hi Michi
> 
> An diesen Sonntag geht es wieder in die vollen mit 57 km und ca. 900 Hm, die Strecke besteht aus Flur  Schotter und Asphalt. Eine richtige Schönwetter Tour wie auch die Wettervorhersage für Sonntag gemeldet hat. Ist zugleich eine Vorbereitungs-Tour für den Kreuzberg, die am Wochenende stattfindet.
> 
> ...



Hallo Eberhard,
wo soll es am Sonntag hingehen.
Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja mal; bei Euch mitzufahren,

Gruß
Hubert


----------



## Bike-Oldie (15. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute

Hier ein Zeitungbericht über die Steigerwaldbiker im Fränikischertag 




Hallo Erwin 

Abfahrtszeit der zwei Tages - Tour zum Kreuzberg, 
Donnerstag Früh 7:00 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (15. Mai 2009)

Hi Eberhard,

super  
Sonntag kann ich leider nicht mitfahren, vormittags kann ich nicht deswegen werde wohl Mittags eine kleine Tour allein drehen, muß ja spätestens um 15:00 Uhr wieder zuhause sein um meinem Heimatverein und meiner ehemaligen Mannschaft zu zuschauen.
7:00 Uhr ist OK, werde pünktlich in Sand sein. 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. Mai 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> bei nem Fahrtechniktraining wäre ich auch dabei.
> 
> ...



Hi Michi,
mal schauen ob morgen was bei mir geht, dann kann ich Dir mal den Schonunger Trail inkl. Bachdurchfahrt zeigen 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (15. Mai 2009)

Servus,

hat jemand von euch einen Flat Lenker 25.4 mm aus Alu abzugeben???

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (15. Mai 2009)

...was is'n des für'n Teil???


----------



## brndch (16. Mai 2009)

Hey Zander,





des meine ich damit
kosten ned die welt aber vll hat ja noch jemand einen wo er nix mehr braucht.
So ein Rizer macht sich halt recht bescheiden an einem HT.



Gruß

Ach ja
@Zander und Thilo nextes WE weng a schmal spur Tour???
Gruß


----------



## Cyclomaster (16. Mai 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Hey Zander,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morgen fahr ich beim FSMM am 24.05 Bayreuth und am 30/31 in Wüstenselbitz

Ist zumindst mal so angedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclomaster (16. Mai 2009)

Neues vom FSMM - FSRM ->> Der Felix (Cheforganisator) wird wohl heut noch Papa.


----------



## Michi83 (16. Mai 2009)

@ Erwin

Wann hättest denn dann heute Zeit.
Bei mir würde es mittags ab 12 passen bis ca. 16 Uhr.
Oder dann abends ab 19 Uhr.

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. Mai 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> @ Erwin
> 
> Wann hättest denn dann heute Zeit.
> Bei mir würde es mittags ab 12 passen bis ca. 16 Uhr.
> ...



Hi Michi,
ich melde mich nachher noch einmal, muß erst einmal einkaufen und dann meine Sohn etwas Mathenachhilfe geben .
Wenn wir heute fahren dann mit Supershuttle und Haro X7 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. Mai 2009)

Hun hier von der versprochene Scan vom Haßfurter Tagblat





>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (16. Mai 2009)

Und Erwin,
wie sieht es aus.
Haro steht bereit


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. Mai 2009)

Ok komm vorbei Du weiß ja wo ich wohne 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (16. Mai 2009)

wann machmer. gegen halb eins oder eins?
aber nicht über das Outfit lachen.


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. Mai 2009)

12:30 ist OK

ich lache nie über Strumpfhosen 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute 
so wieder zurück von einer kleine Tour mit Michi. 
Schonunger Trail inklusive Bachdurchfahrt  und dann noch Dianenlusttrail, der war etwas naß aber ging noch.

hier noch die Daten:
Dauer: ca. 2;10 h
Länge: 29,2
HMS: ca. 350hms

Track gibts keinen, da ich mit dem Supershuttle unterwegs war.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (16. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

danke an Erwin.
Super Guide.

War ne richtig schöne Ausfahrt.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skateson (16. Mai 2009)

Hey Leute


War gestern auch wieder mal unterwegs.

Dank Kurzarbeit hatte ich Zeit, und heute mittag noch ne kleine Straßentour zum ausfahren.

Gruß Sven
P.s. Was ist am Mittwoch geplant ,wer hat da Zeit??

So noch die Track`s:


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. Mai 2009)

Hi Sven,

Mittwoch geht bei mir nichts, denn am Donnerstag gehts mit den Steigerwald Bikern zum Kreuzberg.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Bike-Oldie (16. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute 

Letzte Meldung für die Sonntagsbiker, wir Starten in der früh um 8:30 Uhr


----------



## Klaus Dieter (16. Mai 2009)

abend,
hat morgn jemand lust/zeit an der schwedenschanz un umgebung zu radeln?

Klaus Dieter


----------



## skateson (16. Mai 2009)

Hey Klaus Dieter herzlich willkommen hier.

Wann hast du morgen zeit, habe evtl morgen zeit!!!


Kommt halt darauf an wann.

Kommst aus der Hofheimer Gegend?


Gruß Sven


----------



## Klaus Dieter (16. Mai 2009)

jepp, hofheimer gegend
mirs egal wann - sollt nur net zu spät wern


----------



## skateson (17. Mai 2009)

Hab heut doch keine Zeit, vielleicht ein anderes mal.

Wir werden vielleicht am Mittwoch in der Hohfheimer gegend fahren.


Gruß Sven


----------



## The_Ralle (17. Mai 2009)

Schönen guten Nachmittag allerseits 

Für kommenden Mittwoch (20.05.09) setz ich jetzt schonmal folgendes an:

*Büchelbergrunde!!*

Die wollten wir ja schonmal fahren und sie fiehl sprichwörtlich ins Wasser 

Ich schreibs auch mal in Last-Minute-Biken rein.

Mein Vorschlag: Treffpunkt 18.30 Uhr SchweistenCity (Schweinshaupten ) auf dem Parkplatz 100m nach dem Ortsschild rechts.

Wie wärs??

Gruß vom Ralle, der heut früh mit den Steigerwaldbikers ne schöne knapp über 60km Wald-Feld-Schotterweg-Tour absolviert hat


----------



## brndch (17. Mai 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Schönen guten Nachmittag allerseits
> 
> Für kommenden Mittwoch (20.05.09) setz ich jetzt schonmal folgendes an:
> 
> ...



@Ralf:schalt doch bitte mal einen Gang zurück!

Meine Sonntagstour:
38km
1h 42min.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (17. Mai 2009)

Sers Christian,

und - haste was gerissen???


----------



## Michi83 (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

Tour heute mit Steigerwaldbikern.

Daten lt. Tacho.

03 Std. 27 Min. 32 Sek.
58.05 km
845 hm

Schön wars!!

@ Christian
Hast mal wieder Zeit/Lust weng zufahren?


----------



## brndch (17. Mai 2009)

Hey Holger:


56. von 289. nach den Ergebnisslisten vor ort.
War eine schöne Strecke Wetterbedingt leider mit schiebepassagen.
Bin leider etwas spät in den Startblock und musste sehr weit hinten starten. Waren halt weng andere Massen wie in Hofheim.

Gruß

@Michi: wir finden schon mal wieder zusammen

P.S. Schneidawind mit 2 Etappensiegen bei der Mad East 500 Challenge


----------



## zanderschnapper (17. Mai 2009)

Hi Christian,
meinen Glückwunsch 

Haste auch was vom Thilo gehört??


----------



## brndch (17. Mai 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi Christian,
> meinen Glückwunsch
> 
> Haste auch was vom Thilo gehört??



Danke

Ne, hab ihn nur vorm start und danach mal kurz gesehen

http://www.infranken.de/nc/nachrich...-volksfest-rund-um-den-radmarathon-21377.html


----------



## Bike-Oldie (17. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute 

Es hatte mir Heute wieder einmal so richtig Spaß gemacht mit euch zufahren, das Wetter die Strecke und die Leute waren einfach Super. Weiter Bilder der Tour im Album
Biketeilnehmer: Michael Unterheuerheim, Ralle Stadtlauringen, Gerhard Westheim, Klaus Ebelsbach, Robert Ebelsbach, Werner und Sandro Eltmann, Michael Sand, Mathias und Thomas Sand, Eberhard Sand,


Tageskilometer: 57,1
Fahrzeit            : 3:33
Durchschnittge.: 16,0
Höhenmeter      : 840


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (18. Mai 2009)

@Gemeinde

Hallloooo aufwachen - keiner schreibt 

Wie schauts aus bei den Herrschaften? Mittwoch Büchelberg?

Bisher abgemeldet haben sich: Erwin und Christian

Was is los Leutz? Geht was?!

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## zanderschnapper (18. Mai 2009)

Hi Ralle,

ich kann leider auch nicht.
Bin für zwei Tage wieder mal im "Hessischen Ausland" und komme erst am Mittwoch Abend spät heim 

Dafür lass ich es am Vatertag mal wieder so richtig krachen 


Beste Grüße
Holger


----------



## Stevens M8 (18. Mai 2009)

Thilo ist auf Platz 11 ins Ziel in  1:31:46.9 mit 26 Schnitt   +7:01.23 auf den Lauterbach


----------



## Bike-Oldie (18. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute 

Wer von euch hat vielleicht Donnertag und Freitag noch Zeit mit zum Kreuzberg zufahren, bei uns ist ein Mann ausgefallen. Wenn ja sollte er sich baldmöglichst Melden, zwecks Quartier und so. 

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. Mai 2009)

Hi Eberhard,

kurze Frage zum Ablauf, machen wir irgendwo Mittag in einer Gaststätte oder muß ich mir was mitnehmen .
Was nehmt ihr so noch alles mit?

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (19. Mai 2009)

@Ralle

Findet morgen die Tour von dir statt?

Wo liegt Schweinshaupten?

Meld dich mal, da es bei mir evt. morgen klappt.

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. Mai 2009)

Hi Michi

Du fährst Hofheim (Richtung Schwendenschanze) -> Eichelsdorf -> Schweinshaupten !!
Der Parkplatz ist gleich am Dorfanfang!!

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## uns Uwe (19. Mai 2009)

Hi Ralle
Wenn die Tour stattfindet?
Würde ich morgen mitfahren,wenn es geht eine halbe Stunde früher.


----------



## böser_wolf (19. Mai 2009)

so ich meld mich auch mal wieder  nachdem ich nach der bayerischen downhill meisterschaft 3tage im keller geheult hab
tja der wolf wird alt und die knie halten kein race wochenende mehr durch
anyway schön wars der samstag nass mit viel drift und wenig grip
abends schön grillen und bier  lagerfeuer und n kurzes bobbycar race in der liftschneise
dann zu zweit auf dem rad mit dem schlepplift hoch ok nach ein paar bieren war das keine gute idee anyway ich und mei mädel  natürlich abgestürzt
ok hochschieben ab in den bus 
am sonntag strecke super grip schnell 2 abfahrten gemacht 
und festgestellt das geht mit den knien nicht mehr 
ok na dann halt zuschauer
bilder gibts eins in meinem album  (ich kanns nicht hochladen)
den rest auf meinem blog 
morgen fahren leider nicht  bin bei chris de burg   :kotz:
und am freitag AC/DC


----------



## Bike-Oldie (19. Mai 2009)

Hi Erwin 


Kreuzberg wir kommen, nur noch zweimal Schlafen.

Zeitmäßig könnte man  in Strahlungen Mittag machen, hier waren wir das letzte Mal auch. 

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (19. Mai 2009)

Hi Eberhard,

Ja nur noch morgen nach HZA und dann wird alles hergerichtet. Mal schauen wie schwer mein Rucksack wird. Ich wollte eigentlich nicht so viel mitnehmen ist ja schließlich kein Aplencross 

Auf dem Rückweg werde ich euch voraussichtlich in der Nähe von Sailershausen verlassen und durchs Wässernachtal nach Ottendorf fahren. Mein Sohn wird mich am Donnerstag Früh nach Sand fahren, er braucht das Auto am Do. und Fr.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (20. Mai 2009)

@Michi83 und unsUwe

MOIN!!!

Die Tour findet freilich statt. Aber 18.30 Uhr ist leider ne Zeit, die ich nicht weiter nach vorne schieben kann. Ich schaffs nicht eher...

Dann fasse ich mal die bisherigen Teilnehmer für heute Abend kurz zusammen:

 - Frank
 - Sven  (zu 95%)
 - Stefan 
 - der Stefan
 - Michi
 - Uwe
 - Tobias (zu 95%)
 - ich


KaffeeGruß
Ralle

p.s.: wer sich dann sicher ist, darf sich gerne noch im Last-Minute-Biken eintragen


----------



## Michi83 (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo Ralle,

bei mir sieht es zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt eher schlecht mit heut abend aus.
aber schaum mer ma...
müsst aufjedenfall nicht warten wenn ich nicht pünktlich da bin.

gruß


----------



## skateson (20. Mai 2009)

So Leutz


Nun wieder zuhause und geduscht!!

Hoffe euch hat die Tour und die selbst erstelten Trails gefallen.

Schreit ja nach Wiederholung an nen Samstag!!!

Bis dann.

Gruß Sven

@ Kreuzbergfahrer

euch viel Spaß und ne schöne Tour.


----------



## Gandalf01 (23. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,
so bin wieder zurück von der Kreuzbergtour.
War ein super Tour großes Lob Eberhard . Der erste Tag rauf zum Kreuzberg war rund 90km lang und hatte ca. 1850-1900 hms. am zweiten wars dann etwas weniger  ca. 76 km und  ca. 1100 hms. 
Kurz vor dem Ziel haben wir in Sailershausen noch ein kleines Bierchen getrunken und ich bin dann direkt über den Trail runter ins Wässernachtal und Richtung Ottendorf gefahren.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## bikepoli (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute

Kreuzberg war super - tolles Wetter - tolles Bier  
Schöne Route mit einer ordentlichen Mischung an Trails, Schotter und Straßen 

Es gibt keine Ruhepause  weiter gehts - der König und die Königin haben gerufen -> d.h. Sa und So um 04:45 Uhr aufstehen!

Allen anderne ein schöönens unfallfreies WE!


----------



## Gandalf01 (23. Mai 2009)

bikepoli schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Kreuzberg war super - tolles Wetter - tolles Bier
> ...



ja das Kreuzbergbier      das war richtig gut da gönnt man sich schon mal eins, zwei, drei, vier  


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

na da wart ihr ja richtig fleißig.
Bin schon gespannt auf die Fotos.

War heute, Samstag, auch fleißig. 110km RR Tour.

@Christian
Wo wart ihr heut mit dem RR unterwegs. Hab dich ein wenig spät erkannt. Hab euch in Schnackenwerth aus Richtung Egenhausen gesehen.

Gruß


----------



## Bike-Oldie (23. Mai 2009)

Mai den 21. und 22.05.09. Vatertags-Tour zum Kreuzberg

Biketeilnehmer: Erwin Sperber, Thomas und Mathias Rottmann, Eberhard Mühlfelder.

Kilometer an beiten Tagen: 171 km
Fahrzeit    an beiten Tagen: 11:29
Durchschnittge.       Tagen:  15,3
Höhenmeter  beiten Tagen:  2957

Der Kreuzberg und sein Bier war einfach berauschend. 

Es war wieder einmal ein Super Erlebnis mit drei Freunden zwei Tage auf dem Rad zum Kreuzberg zufahren. Das Wetter die Leute, das alles drum rum war einfach Spitze. Hier ein Bild die anderen kommen etwas Später, Plane soeben die Tour von Morgen.




Gruß Eberhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (23. Mai 2009)

Sers Michi,

dann warst doch du des mit dem SKF anzug!?!

Sind von Geo aus nach SW,Oerlenbach,Sulzthal,und dann irrgendwie über Berch Untereisenheim, Volkach zurück.
waren so ca. 115 km

Gruß


----------



## Michi83 (23. Mai 2009)

Eberhard, morgen gibts ne Tour???


----------



## Michi83 (23. Mai 2009)

@Christian 
Ja das war ich, hab weng langsam geschalten.
Waren heut bei mir 110km. 27.2 km/Schnitt. und 862 hm.
Wie sind eure Daten zur Tour, klingt interessant.
Die Serbentinen bei Sulzthal sind schön.

Hab mir wiedermal nen schönen Sonnenbrand auf den Armen geholt, hat man beim Fahrtwind garnicht gemerkt. War heut richtig angenehm.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (24. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute 

Weitere Bilder der Kreuzbergtour im Album


URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/363787]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## slowup-fastdown (24. Mai 2009)

hallo kreuzbergritter,

nach einer schönen mtb-tour mit übernachtung zum kreuzberg/rhön möchte ich auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben:

eberhard und sein navi einen herzliches dankeschön für die führungsarbeit.

thomas und erwin für die moralische unterstützung.
dem Kreuzbergbier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und dem nudelkoch für die kohlenhydrate.

der sailershäuser-wanderstube für den kohlehydratnachschub........

alles in allem eine prima tour die ich besser überstanden habe als gedacht,

gelitten hat nur das sitzfleich ein wenig, folgerung:

wenn auf der bierbank der arsch auch so weh tun würde gäbe es deutlich weniger räusche.

bis zur nächsten sonntagstour

 gruß mathias


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. Mai 2009)

Hi Eberhard,

super Bilder

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (25. Mai 2009)

@all

whats up am Donnerstag?

Geführte Tour a la Christian - so ab Oberschwappach oder wie schauts so nach Lust und Laune euererseits aus??


Gruß
Ralf


----------



## böser_wolf (25. Mai 2009)

oder sw tour mit anschließender schnitzelvernichtung+biergeschwängerter abfahrt


----------



## zanderschnapper (25. Mai 2009)

Hi Ralle,

die Lust wäre schon da, aber die Zeit fehlt 
Bin wieder mal bei meinen hessischen Freunden und anschließend für zwei Wochen in Italy


----------



## brndch (25. Mai 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> @all
> 
> whats up am Donnerstag?
> 
> ...



wäre an sich kein problem!
habe diese woche frei.
gebt halt bescheid was ihr vorhabt.
Gruß


----------



## Steevens91 (25. Mai 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> oder sw tour mit anschließender schnitzelvernichtung+biergeschwängerter abfahrt



klingt seehr gut


----------



## skateson (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leutz

Also ich bin raus für Do ,muss arbeiten.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Bike-Oldie (25. Mai 2009)

Sonntagstour Mai den 24.05.09.

Biketeilnehmer: Sandro und Werner Rausch, Martin Hofmann, Martin und Alfons Schanz, Eberhard Mühlfelder.

Tageskilometer: 39
Fahrzeit            : 2:44
Durchschnittge.: 14,5
Höhenmeter      : 713

Tourenbeschreibung: Schlossberg - Trail Mordgraben  Böhlgrund  Kammerstraße  Unterhalb des Euerberg  Neuschleichach Sportplatz  Abfahrt Oberschleichach  Hochstraße  Eltmann Wallburg  Limbach  Sand.


----------



## Gandalf01 (26. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,

da zur Zeit FachAbi läuft kann ich mich nur kurzfristig melden, kommt darauf an ob mein Sohn Unterstützung braucht 

Ich wäre auf jeden Fall für SW-Runde  mit anschließendem  

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin
@Walter; ist meine Lieferung schon da


----------



## zanderschnapper (26. Mai 2009)

So Leute,

mal was zum Schmunzeln 
Hat zwar nix mit biken zu tun, ist aber trotzdem ganz witzig


----------



## Michi83 (26. Mai 2009)

@Eberhardt

Was steht diesen Sonntag an?
Hast schon was geplant?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (26. Mai 2009)

Hi Michi 


Wollte den kommenden Sonntag Trails fahren, warten erstmal wegen den Regen bis Mitte der Woche ab dann werden wir entscheiden. 

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## The_Ralle (27. Mai 2009)

Moin!

Also ich trag jetzt ins Lsat Minute Biking für morgen ein:

Schweinfurter Wald + Schnitzelbude 
Treffpunkt 18.30 Uhr


Gruß
Ralle

p.s. woll mer uns dann oben Schießhaus treffen!? wär so a Idee, gelle


----------



## böser_wolf (27. Mai 2009)

ne weil da kannste ja net mehr den berg runterfahren 
treffpunkt   hmm  
ihr fahrt richtung zell und nach dem ortsausgang von sw der erste parkplatz
auf der rechten seite


ps  zellerstraße  in schweinfurt für die navi freunde

pss zum thema feuerberg mal n tv bericht 
http://www.br-online.de/bayerisches...en/video-feuerberg-090526-ID1243347650744.xml


----------



## Steevens91 (27. Mai 2009)

Wunderbaaar


----------



## The_Ralle (27. Mai 2009)

@Walter

Sag halt gleich - Lidl-Parkplatz an der Ampelkreuzung rechts, oder?!


----------



## böser_wolf (27. Mai 2009)

ne weiter hinten aus sw raus


----------



## The_Ralle (27. Mai 2009)

Okay - schau mer mal!
 - Sreckentechnisch mit Spielerein? vielleicht nehm ich das Haro


----------



## brndch (27. Mai 2009)

@Walter: Gehörtst du auch zu den Sch.... fahrern im Schweinfurter Land?

hier ein etwas aktueller Zeitungsbericht:
http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/rhoengrabfeld/Bikepark-Ist-ein-Kompromiss-in-Sicht-;art765,5127629

Gruß


----------



## böser_wolf (27. Mai 2009)

ne schwarz fahr ich net mehr  
orange blau und raw sind die farben der wahl
ich hab mich mit dem chris may  in osternohe unterhalten
der bei der begehung dabei war 
noch geb ich die hoffnug auf den park nicht auf!!!!


och ralle wo es rauf geht gehts auch runter 
ich kann aber die bekannten stellen lindenbrunen ralles loch usw einfügen kein problem

jo genau bringt mal alle die dicken dinger mit  
das bergamot steht ja eh in sw 
und mein zoni auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (27. Mai 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> jo genau bringt mal alle die dicken dinger mit
> das bergamot steht ja eh in sw
> und mein zoni auch



Dann mach ich mal genau des gegenteil!

Ähhhhhhhhm geht die Abfahrt dann noch ohne Licht???

Gruß


----------



## böser_wolf (28. Mai 2009)

naja 1 bier 30lumen 2bier 60 lumen usw


----------



## Gandalf01 (28. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich bin raus für heute. Abivorbereitung und Heuschnupfen lassen keine Biken zu.

Möglicherweise komme ich mal zum Schießhaus rauf.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (28. Mai 2009)

der treffpunkt ist klar ???
weil im Last Minute Biking  das schießhaus eingetragen ist???!!!
kannste das noch ändern ralle???


----------



## Michi83 (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

viel Spaß beim fahren heut.
Und macht mir die Trails nicht so "kaputt".
Sind schon maßig Fahrspuren drin.

Gruß


----------



## The_Ralle (28. Mai 2009)

@Walter
habs umgeändert!!

Dann mach mer manche Sachen (die gefallen) heut aber auch n paar Mal - frei nach dem Motto - runterfahren - hochschieben 
Ich pack das Haro und die Schoner ein!

Gruß
Ralle

p.s. was macht das Wetter an der Front? Regenwetter-Schlammbad oder isses momentan noch trocken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (28. Mai 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Und macht mir die Trails nicht so "kaputt".
> Sind schon massig Fahrspuren drin.




.......na wenn das nicht der Erwin mit dem Michi war 

Spaß beiseite - lasst es heute Abend mal so richtig krachen 
Ich wünsch Euch allen was.


Sitze hier in Marburg uns muss mich schon den ganzen Tag nur über die Dummheit von Anderen ärgern


----------



## The_Ralle (28. Mai 2009)

Boahhhhh ****KKKK
Was tun wir??

Schiffts bei euch in SW auch wie aus Eimern!?

Bittte um Rückmeldung!


FrustGruß


----------



## The_Ralle (28. Mai 2009)

Es wird gefahren!
Hatt gradn Tel mit Walter
In SW fängts zwar grad leicht an zu regnen - aber das wird schon


----------



## böser_wolf (29. Mai 2009)

so ich hab grad meine lampen weg geworfen 
nightride ohne licht ist viel lustiger


----------



## brndch (29. Mai 2009)

ohja nightride ohne licht des hat was!

@Walter: Oko war heut ne geile sache.
Aber die Steinpassagen waren scho weng heftig fürn anfang.
Da hat sich die Safety jacket schon bewährt!

Gruß

Melde mich mal ab am WE Weinfest und die woche drauf Rock im Park


----------



## Bike-Oldie (29. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute 

Die neue Tour zum Sonntag geht nach Zell in Böhlgrund, von hier fast zum Zabelstein am Brunnen links zum Burgenweg ins Handthal hinauf an Steinernen Kreuz vorbei hinüber und hinauf auf den Vollberg von da über Neuhaus in die Kammerstraße durch einen Trail hinunter nach Zell und von da geht sie nach 50 km und ca. 1000hm. wieder nach Sand.


Das weiter der Tour unter www.steigerwaldbiker.de

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Matschoke (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo, Grüße an Eberhard und die Steigerwaldbiker. Wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt würd ich mich euch am Sonntag gern anschließen. Mal schaun ob ich mithalten kann. Sonntag früh ist ein guter Termin für mich, zum Donnerstagsausritt mit den anderen hab ich´s bisher noch nicht geschaft. 
Start 8:30Uhr in Sand, nehm ich mal an !?
Bis denne, 
Jochen


----------



## fromanck (30. Mai 2009)

hat jemand an diesem Samstag /Sonntag/Montag Zeit für eine Runde an der Schwedenschanze oder in Königsberg?
wenn ja wann und wo will man sich treffen?

Fred


----------



## The_Ralle (30. Mai 2009)

@fred

also ich bin raus. Heute Afrika-Festival in Würzbrug und morgen Geburtstagsfeier.

war gestern Abend nach der Krankengymnastik kurzfristig unterwegs. Das hätte dem Uwe bestimmt auch gefallen:
30,5 km und kanpp 1100 hm (schwitz schwitz)


Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Michi83 (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo Eberhard,

die Tour klingt dann schon fast nach meinem Fully.
Oder meinst ich soll das schwere Haro nehmen?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (30. Mai 2009)

fromanck schrieb:


> hat jemand an diesem Samstag /Sonntag/Montag Zeit für eine Runde an der Schwedenschanze oder in Königsberg?
> wenn ja wann und wo will man sich treffen?
> 
> Fred





guter plan!!  
mein mädel würd da auch gern mal ihr bionicon ausführen 
so oder mo währen genehm


sonntags früh hab ich um halb acht auch schon mal ans biken gedacht 
aber da kümmer ich mich lieber um die sanften hügel neben mir im bett

aber hey steigerwaldbiker ride on


----------



## Matschoke (30. Mai 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> guter plan!!
> mein mädel würd da auch gern mal ihr bionicon ausführen
> so oder mo währen genehm
> 
> ...



Aber nicht mit den groben Stollenreifen auf die sanften Hügel


----------



## Michi83 (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo Jochen,

*Der Treffpunkt und Start ist jeden Sonnntag um 8:30 Uhr bei Eberhard Mühlfelder in Sand am Main, Finkenweg 5, 09524/7000 Er erteilt gerne auch weitere Auskünfte.*​ 
Kommst halt morgen einfach mal vorbei, Tempomäßig wirst schon mithalten.
Eberhard freut sich eigentlich über jeden Fahrer.

Gruß
Michi

Ansonsten wer fährt heut gegen 17 oder 18 Uhr?


----------



## Danyel (30. Mai 2009)

Servus,

war gestern mit dem Christian am Oko. Wahnsinns Downhill-Track. Mit schönen Rockgardens!! 
Die Strecke ist ziemlich anspruchsvoll und nach ein paar Abfahrten wissen die Arme schon, was man gemacht hat. Im oberen Teil extremst verblockt, da sehr viele Felsgärten vorhanden sind. Im mittleren Teil wirds dann bissl flowiger mit ein paar Kickern, kleineren Drops. Im unteren Teil kommen dann schöne Wurzelpassagen hinzu. Zum Ende hin gibt es dann noch zwei schöne Tables, die man mit ner schönen Geschwindigkeit nehmen kann.

Alles in Allem 

Ich war begeistert...

Weiter Bilder werd ich auf meiner Website veröffentlichen.

PS: Heute geht's nach Osternohe


----------



## fromanck (30. Mai 2009)

Dann schlag ich mal für Sonntag ne Schwedenschanzen Tour vor, da es Montags regnen könnt...
Treffen am unteren Parkplatz ,gleich nach Eichelsdorf ?
Uhrzeit Wunsch?

fred


----------



## skateson (30. Mai 2009)

fromanck schrieb:


> Dann schlag ich mal für Sonntag ne Schwedenschanzen Tour vor, da es Montags regnen könnt...
> Treffen am unteren Parkplatz ,gleich nach Eichelsdorf ?
> Uhrzeit Wunsch?
> 
> fred



Hello


Also Sonntag kann ich nicht,bin da auf`m Berg. 
Aber am Montag wäre ich am Start.
Treffpunkt unterer Parkplatz ist gut. 

Regen, egal!!!

Uhrzeit so um zwei  ?!

Sagt halt bescheid ob ihr mit dabei wärt.


Gruß Sven


----------



## Bike-Oldie (30. Mai 2009)

Hi Michi 

Würd mal sagen wen du mit deinen Haro fährst, ist es eine Kondension Sache auf eine Strecke von 50 km und 1050 hm. Auf jeden fall wird es mit diesen teil ganz schön anstrengend. 
gruß Eberhard


----------



## fromanck (30. Mai 2009)

mit Montag 14Uhr am unteren Parkplatz bin ich auch zufrieden

bis dann
fred


----------



## Klaus Dieter (30. Mai 2009)

abend,

ich schließe mich der gruppe am montag an der schwedenschanze an.

bis denn
klaus dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matschoke (31. Mai 2009)

Hi Steigerwaldbiker..
ihr habt mich heut früh was im Wald rumgescheucht. Ich bin fix und alle. Hat mir aber trotzdem total viel Spaß gemacht und ich bin demnächst auf jeden Fall wieder mal mit dabei. Für die nächsten Tage muß ich aber erst mal meine geschundenen Knochen (und die Knie!!) schonen
@Eberhard..   da haste mal ne feine Tour rausgesucht, da war mal alles dabei, inkl. Stürze und Materialverlust. 
Meinen Tacho hab ich aber grad wieder im Wald von Michelau geholt. Mehr Sprit verfahren als das Ding wohl wert war.
Bis demnächst,

Jochen


----------



## Michi83 (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo Jochen,

wenn du Lust können wir ja auch mal so noch weng ne Tour fahren 

Ansonsten wars heut schon Lustig.
Klasse Tour.

Gruß


----------



## Der Veit (31. Mai 2009)

Salut zusammen!

Mich hat's nach Hofheim verschlagen und ich bin jetzt auf der Suche nach Mitfahrgelegenheiten und Tourenvorschlägen. Ich bin in den Haßbergen, Rhön und Frankenwald schon ein bißchen rumgerollt.

Könnt ihr mir mal ein paar Tipps in der Nähe von Hofheim geben?


Gruß
Veit


----------



## Bike-Oldie (1. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute 

Tageskilometer: 51,7
Fahrzeit             : 03:04
Durchschnittge.: 16,8
Höhenmeter      : 1002


Die zum Tour zum Sonntag ging nach Zell in Böhlgrund, von hier fast zum Zabelstein am Brunnen links zum Burgenweg ins Handthal hinauf an Steinernen Kreuz vorbei hinüber und hinauf auf den Vollberg von da über Neuhaus in die Kammerstraße durch einen Trail hinunter nach Zell und von da ging sie nach 50 km und ca. 1000hm. wieder nach Sand.







Bilder der Sonntagstour im Album

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## skateson (1. Juni 2009)

Hello


Super Tour heute an der Schwedenschanze.


Großes Lob an Fred und Moritz für die super Trails.


Schreit nach Wiederholung.


Gruß Sven

P.S. Melde mich für Do ab.


----------



## The_Ralle (1. Juni 2009)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen 

Beste Schwedenschanzentour ever 

Schreit auf jjjeeeeden Fall nach Wiederholung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (2. Juni 2009)

moin  
für mein mädels wars zu hackig 
dafür liebt sie den singletrail vom oberem parkplatz 
richtung eichelsdorf*unterer parkplatz
viel flow 

wir sind nachdem wir uns getrennt haben 
weiter zum teufesstein/hausee/richtung stöckach dann am wald entlang
und irgendwie wieder zum teufelsstein7hirschbrunn/schwedenschanze 
trail nach eichlsdorf fertig 25km 600hm 

so bin weg und ab do bei rock im park


----------



## uns Uwe (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo Ralf
Wahr über Pfingsten zelten,wahr schön aber auch sehr feucht.Wie sieht es am Donnerstag aus (gibt es eine Tour).


----------



## fromanck (2. Juni 2009)

Vorschlag für ne Donnerstag Runde:
Königsberg (Weg-style ähnlich wie  die von der Montags Runde an Schwedenschanze)
Zeit: verhandelbar
Treffpunkt: evtl Sportplatz (zwischen Königsberg und Unfinden)


----------



## The_Ralle (2. Juni 2009)

@Fred
also ich bin dabei. Königsberger Runde mit Neuland-Trail-Erkundung hört sich sehr gut an. Mal schaun wer alles so dabei sein wird.


Gruß
Ralf


----------



## uns Uwe (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo Fred
Ich bin auch am Donnerstag dabei.Wann?und Wo? wollen wir uns treffen.Gibt es danach auch ein kleines Feierabendbier.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Gandalf01 (3. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich bin raus für Donnerstag, muß zuhause umbauen.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## fromanck (3. Juni 2009)

Königsberg hat wohl die Wahl gewonnen...


wann wollt ihr euch treffen?

wäre der Sportplatz  zwischen Königsberg und Unfinden als Treffpunkt bekannt ?

mit Feierabendbier kann ich nicht gross helfen


----------



## The_Ralle (4. Juni 2009)

Au hau hau ich bin wahrscheinlich raus für heut abends - muss ich aber erst übern Tag nochmal abchecken.
Ich meld mich heut nachmittag noch mal...


----------



## The_Ralle (4. Juni 2009)

jep - ich bin raus für heut Abend.
Werd daheim erstmal klar Schiff machen!

Euch trotzdem viel Spaß!!

schau mer halt mal, wies nächste Woche is. Ob wir vielleicht scho am Dienstag fahren oder so??!


----------



## fromanck (4. Juni 2009)

@unsUwe 
nach 18 uhr am sportplatz is treffpunkt

kommt überhaupt jemand? habe bis jetzt noch keine Zusage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uns Uwe (5. Juni 2009)

Hat morgen Nachmittag jemand Lust,eine kleine Tour auf den Zabelstein zumachen.Wenn " ja" dann meldet euch bitte.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (5. Juni 2009)

Hi Jungs 

Es ist wieder mal so weit die Sonne lacht seit mehreren tage, die BÃ¶den sind Pfortz Trocken. Was will ich noch da noch groÃ Sagen, am Sonntag ist Show âTime. Mit 34 km und etwa 800 hm zieht sich die Tour durch unsere schÃ¶nsten Trails in unsern Steigerwald.

weiteres Ã¼ber die Tour auf unser Seite unter www.steigerwaldbiker.de

gruÃ Eberhard


----------



## The_Ralle (5. Juni 2009)

@Gemeinde

hat jemand Interesse, am nächsten Samstag, 13.06.09, an mit mir an folgender Veranstaltung teilzunehmen?

Bike-Biathlon in Burglauer

http://www.schuetzen-burglauer.de

Start Einzelwertung ist um 12.30 Uhr.
Start Mannschaftsstaffel ist um 16.30 Uhr.

Team Name: "Racing-Team-Haßberge" 

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Michi83 (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo Eberhard,

diesen Sonntag sieht es sehr schlecht bei mir aus.
Wenn dann könnte ich höchstens gegen Mittag.

Wir haben Besuch im Haus und da kommt es nicht so gut wenn ich morgens fort bin.

Gruß


----------



## uns Uwe (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo Ralle
Ich würde schon mit fahren,aber sind wir fit genug?
Bis wann muß du die Anmeldung abgeben? Wie lang ist die Strecke?


----------



## The_Ralle (5. Juni 2009)

die Strecke ist 3x 3,5km.
1x liegend schießen und 1x stehend schießen.
Startgeld 11 Euro in der Einzelwertung.
Falls wir dann noch die Mannschaftsstaffel machen muss pro Mannschaft nochmal ein Betrag von 15 Euro gelöhnt werden.
Schau dir halt mal die Homepage an. Da gibts alle Infos.

Ob wir fit genug sind?? Halllooo so wie du bergauf unterwegs bist, bist du freilich fit genug!!!


----------



## skateson (6. Juni 2009)

uns Uwe schrieb:


> Hat morgen Nachmittag jemand Lust,eine kleine Tour auf den Zabelstein zumachen.Wenn " ja" dann meldet euch bitte.




Lust schon ,nur keine Zeit! 


Gruß Sven


----------



## Steevens91 (6. Juni 2009)

ich hab da letztes jarh schonmal mitgemacht


----------



## kobiZ (6. Juni 2009)

wasn des für scheiß wetter....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danyel (6. Juni 2009)

... echt Dummes Wetter.

Und ich fahr jetzt zum Rennen zum Ochsenkopf. Freies Training heute. Morgen Race!
Wird bestimmt klasse bei dem Wetter  

Wenn noch jemand Bock hat. Einen Platz habe ich noch. Nachmeldeplätze gibts auch noch. Ich fahr so gg. 14Uhr los 

Gruß


----------



## uns Uwe (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo Ralf
Also ich habe mir die Hompage mal angeschaut,ist nicht schlecht.Mir macht nur das schießen Kopfzerbrechen.Aber wir haben gesunde Beine und ein Rad.Also du kannst mich mit anmelden.Ich hoffe wir werden nächste Woche noch einmal fahren,da können wir noch alles besprechen(vieleicht fahren noch mehr mit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


Gruß Uwe


----------



## skateson (7. Juni 2009)

Hey leute

Wie schaut es aus mit Mittwoch oder wollen wir Donnerstag fahren.

Wann und wo?


Gruß Sven


----------



## underfrange (7. Juni 2009)

Hey Cool. bin auch mit nem Kumpel am Überlegen ob wir am MTB Biathlon mitmachen. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja. 

Was ist denn zur Zeit im Steigerwald los? War die Woche 2 mal dort und da war nix los!!! Nur ein paar Rentnerwanderer....


----------



## brndch (8. Juni 2009)

Servus,
so bin auch wieder im lande schee wars in Nürnberg.


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute,

habe zur Zeit leider nur eingeschränkt I-Net zur Verfügung, da wir zuhause umbauen. Diese Woche siehts wieder schlecht für mich aus, kann immer nur kurzfristig fahren.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (8. Juni 2009)

Vorschlag: Morgen Abend so um 19.00 Uhr *feine SchwedenschanzenRunde *mit "allen" Trails 

19.00 Uhr deswegen, weil ich von 17.30 - 18.30 Uhr Krankengymnastik hab...


Gruß
Ralf


----------



## skateson (8. Juni 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Vorschlag: Morgen Abend so um 19.00 Uhr *feine SchwedenschanzenRunde *mit "allen" Trails
> 
> 19.00 Uhr deswegen, weil ich von 17.30 - 18.30 Uhr Krankengymnastik hab...
> 
> ...



Für morgen Abend sieht es bei mir schlecht aus.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Michi83 (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

wer von euch, von denen die mit dem Rennrad unterwegs sind, startet am 21.06.09 in Hofheim beim Jedermannrennen???

Infos auf: www.imft.de

Meldet euch wenn ihr mitfahrt, bin am überlegen.

Gruß Michi

PS: Von Mittwoch bis Montag bin ich im Bayrischem Wald zum Moutainbiken.


----------



## uns Uwe (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo 
Wir könnten auch am Mittwoch fahren ,wenn es für einige besser währe .
Eine Schwedenschanzen Runde ist immer gut.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gruß
uns Uwe


----------



## Bike-Oldie (9. Juni 2009)

Hi Unterfrange 

Im Steigerwald ist jede menge los, wir Starten alle Sonntag um 8:30 Uhr und haben diesmal Trail ohne Ende gefahren. Wie zum Beispiel Ebersbergtrail - Marswaldtrail â Schlangenweg â E-3 und E-2, in eine Strecke von 34 km und 697 hm.

Biketeilnehmer waren diesmal bei der Tour am Sonntag, Werner und Sandro Eltmann, Klaus Ebelsbach, Helmut Knetzgau, Gerhard Westheim, Eberhard Sand.

Tageskilometer:34:9
Fahrzeit            : 03:06
Durchschnittge,: 11,2
HÃ¶henmeter      : 697
 Bilder von der Tour im Album.






GruÃ Eberhard


----------



## The_Ralle (9. Juni 2009)

I´m sorry!

Ich werd heut Abend definitiv ne Schwedenschanzenrunde drehen mit Stefan  und mal schaun wer noch so mitgeht...
hab leider morgen keine Zeit.

@Uwe
ich hab die Anmeldung per Mail an den Veranstalter rausgeschickt

@the Rest
sonst keiner Lust und Laune bzw Zeit am Samstag mit zum Bike-Biathlon zu kommen?! - fred, moritz, kobi, michi...???


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich bin leider nur eingeschränkt "funktionsfähig", seit dem Rennen in Hofheim habe ich immer wieder mal Probleme mit meiner Schulter, diese oder nächste Woche muß ich unbedingt zum Arzt. 
Mein CheckerPig-Hardtail gibts auch nicht mehr, das heißt ab heute Drössiger CR  denn gestern hat Walter angefangen das Bike umzubauen und es wird voraussichtlich heute fertig 

Heute geht bei mir definitiv nichts, denn ich muß zuhause noch ein paar Umbauarbeiten fertig machen. Ich hoffen aber, dass ich diese Woche noch ein paar kleine Runden drehen kann.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. Juni 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hi Unterfrange
> 
> Im Steigerwald ist jede menge los, wir Starten alle Sonntag um 8:30 Uhr und haben diesmal Trail ohne Ende gefahren. Wie zum Beispiel Ebersbergtrail - Marswaldtrail  Schlangenweg  E-3 und E-2, in eine Strecke von 34 km und 697 hm.
> 
> ...


Hi Eberhard,

wie immer schöne Bilder und eine schöne Trailtour ich hoffe, dass ich demnächst wieder einmal dabei sein kann.



>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## fromanck (9. Juni 2009)

Heute habe ich falsche Schicht,kann somit nicht mit

Wettkämpfe sind nichts für mich


----------



## Michi83 (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Erwin du lebst.
Wann soll das ganze heute an der Schwedenschanze steigen?
Haro Tour?
Und wie sieht es dort Wettermäßig aus?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (9. Juni 2009)

Um 18.50/19.00 Uhr Treffpunkt am unteren Parkplatz!
Nix Haro-Tour - dazu müss mer zu oft wieder bergauf um die Trails miteinander verbinden zu können.

Ich hab bis ca. 18.30 Uhr Krankengymnastik und dann starte ich mit dem Bike in Richtung Schwedenschanzenparkplatz!

Gruß
Ralf

p.s. Wetter :-/ z. Zt. Nieselregen - aber für heut Abend solls wieder aufklaren.
      ich geb heut nachmittag um 17.00 Uhr rum nochmal n aktuelles Wetterstatement ab!


----------



## Michi83 (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo Ralle,

wenns keine Haro Tour wird geht bei mir höchstwahrscheinlich nichts.
Mein anderes Bike ist beim Service.
Schaltung einstellen und durchchecken für die große Tour.
Weiß noch nicht ob ich es heute noch bekomme.

Gruß


----------



## The_Ralle (9. Juni 2009)

Du kannst klar gerne das Haro nehmen!!
Wir machen dann halt ne Nummer langsamer. Kein Akt...bin vorletzen Donnerstag doch auch mit dem Haro in SW-Wald mit den anderen unterwegs gewesen!!


----------



## Michi83 (9. Juni 2009)

also schauen wir mal wie das wetter wird.
würd sagen gegen 17 Uhr klären wir das.
geh dann mal ins Fitnessstudio weng trainieren.

wielang soll die tour gehen? Zeit/km


----------



## The_Ralle (9. Juni 2009)

ich denk mal knapp 2 Stunden. km-Leistung net so doll - kommt mehr auf den Spaß auf den Trails an!


----------



## Michi83 (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo Ralle,

willst nicht auch mit dem Haro fahren?

Will euch ja nicht zu arg aufhalten heut.

wetter ist momentan top.

Zum thema Parkplatz: Ist der, oder? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4950066&postcount=440


----------



## The_Ralle (9. Juni 2009)

Aktuelle Meldung:

Hofheim, kurz vor 16.00 Uhr, Sonnenschein blauer Himmel mit Wolkenfetzen, trocken - weiterhin gute Aussicht


----------



## Michi83 (9. Juni 2009)

Ralle, hast meinen Eintrag über deinem gelesen?


----------



## The_Ralle (9. Juni 2009)

Ja genau das is der Parkplatz!

Nein ich kann das HARO nicht nehmen, weil ich seit heut früh schon mitm CUBE unterwegs bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi83 (9. Juni 2009)

also gut,

wenn ich dabei bin gehts allerdings relativ langsam zu heute.


----------



## uns Uwe (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo Ralf
Ich werde heute abend auch mitfahren.Ist das der Parkplatz wo wir uns schon einmal getroffen haben.


----------



## The_Ralle (9. Juni 2009)

Jawoll - und für Feierabendbier  an ORT UND STELLE ist auch schon gesorgt.
Kannst höchstens noch a paar Gläser mitbringen und was zu Knabbern 
(p.s. das war ernst gemeint)!!

Bis nachher!!


----------



## Michi83 (9. Juni 2009)

Licht brauchen wir ja keins mehr? Oder?
Währe das ganze heute auch Hardtail tauglich oder eher nicht?


----------



## The_Ralle (9. Juni 2009)

Hardtailtauglich isses auch klaro.
Licht=???? Scharrn - is doch bis 22.00 Uhr hell

Also ich bin jetzt weg.

Bis nachher Leute!!


----------



## Eltmenner (9. Juni 2009)

Hi,

wie schauts denn am kommenden Donnerstag aus, ist ja Feiertag.
Fährt da Jemand ne Runde, Steigerwaldbiker zum Beispiel?

Gruß Eltmenner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (9. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute 

Wer von euch da draußen hat Zeit und Lust am Donnerstag  also am Feiertag eine Tagestour mitzufahren. Die Tour ginge nach Heldburg und zurück, sie hat eine Länge von 95 km und 1768 km. Bei Interesse einfach bei mir Melden. 
Das ganze auf unsere Seite unter www.steigerwaldbiker.de

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## brndch (10. Juni 2009)

Servus,

Findet sich unter euch noch jemand der am 28.Juni  in Frammersbach den Marathon (Mitteldistanz) mitfahren möchte?

Gruß


----------



## bikepoli (10. Juni 2009)

hallo eltmenner

unser Eberhard will morgen ein lange Tour fahren!

Ich pers. habe nicht so viel Zeit - werde mgl. weise Morgen früh ca. 09.00 Uhr ab Treffpunkt Steigerwaldbiker (Bei Eberhard-Finkenweg ) starten.

So ne kleine Runde ca. 2 - 3 Std. wird schon drin sein!

Werde ab noch konkret ein Posting setzen wann und wo ich morgen Früh fahre!


----------



## Cyclomaster (11. Juni 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Findet sich unter euch noch jemand der am 28.Juni  in Frammersbach den Marathon (Mitteldistanz) mitfahren möchte?
> 
> Gruß



HM ja vielleicht könnte man da was machen Frammersbach bin ich schon lange nicht mehr gefahren!


----------



## Cyclomaster (11. Juni 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> @Gemeinde
> 
> hat jemand Interesse, am nächsten Samstag, 13.06.09, an mit mir an folgender Veranstaltung teilzunehmen?
> 
> ...



Ich bin dabei!


----------



## bikepoli (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute - Mitglieder und "Schwarzleser" des Forums

Es gibt da noch was neben dem eigentlichen Fahrradfahren - wir die Steigerwaldbiker versuchen dies zu praktizieren - was leider auch nciht immer optimal gelingt.

Wir treffen uns jeden 2. Freitag im Monat auf ein gemütlichens Bierchen (ddarf auch mal ein Wein sein)

Hier nochmals zur INFO als WorD.doc: -> Anhang anzeigen Stammtisch.doc


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. Juni 2009)

Hi Thomas,

wenns klappt komme ich am Freitag, bin vorher in Haßfurt beim Relegationsspiel.



> Erwin du lebst.


Ja, ich hoffe ich kann demnächst wieder etwas mehr biken.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (12. Juni 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei!



Sehr schön.
Dann wären wir jetzt schon zu dritt - falls sich BikePoli oder ein Bekannter meinerseits noch entschließen würden, mitzumachen, dann könnten wir am Staffelwettkampf als "Racing-Team-Haßberge" teilnehmen...

Also denn - schau mer mal  - ich starte am Samstag wie gesagt um ca. 10.30 Uhr Richtung Burglauer.

Bis morgen!
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## fromanck (12. Juni 2009)

am Samstag würde ich ne Runde an der Schwedenschanze oder Königsberg drehen
Zeit und Treffpunkt ist noch offen


----------



## brndch (12. Juni 2009)

Servus die Damen und Herren,

hat morgen jamand lust auf eine ausgedehnte MTB runde(60km) im Steigerwald so ab oberschwabbach? Zeitlich so ab 11uhr?

Gruß

@Ralle: bitte ned so viele Vögel abschießen VielSpaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GEORGEDD (12. Juni 2009)

Moin Bikerkameraden!

...ja mich gibts auch noch! Mich verschlägt es am kommenden Donnerstag beruflich nochmal nach Schweinfurt. Und da man das unabwendbare immer mit dem erfreulichen verbinden sollte, habe ich mir gedacht - ich bring gleich mein Bike mit und wir fahren noch eine Runde  bevor ich mich endgültig auf die andere Seite der Erde begebe!

Sacht ma bescheid!

Georg


----------



## Bike-Oldie (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute 

Was ist mit euch den los, man hört nix von wegen Haßfurter Radl-Tour die am kommenden Sonntag statt findet und so. Ist schon mal bei uns ein Bike Iwent, Radelt ihr im Ausland herum. Ist ganz schön entdeuschent von euch, muß ich sagen. Wir von unsere Seiden der Steigerwaldbiker, sind auf jeden Fall voll vertreten.


----------



## skateson (12. Juni 2009)

fromanck schrieb:


> am Samstag würde ich ne Runde an der Schwedenschanze oder Königsberg drehen
> Zeit und Treffpunkt ist noch offen




Hallo


Ich weis noch nicht ob ich Zeit habe ,würde halt kurzfristig mitfahren wenn ihr den Zeit und Treffpunkt sagt.
Mal schauen vielleicht klappt`s  ja.


Gruß Sven


----------



## Matschoke (12. Juni 2009)

---------------- Now playing: Final - spinning top via FoxyTunes


fromanck schrieb:


> am Samstag würde ich ne Runde an der Schwedenschanze oder Königsberg drehen
> Zeit und Treffpunkt ist noch offen



Hi, ich meld mich da auch mal mit an. Wenn´s zeitlich bei mir hinhaut, fahr ich mit. Wann und Wo????


----------



## Bike-Oldie (13. Juni 2009)

Hi Matschoke

Schau mal auf unsere Seide unter www.steigerwaldbiker.de/touren/spezial, da erfährst du alles. Wir fahren die 45 km Strecke.
Gruß Eberhard


----------



## fromanck (13. Juni 2009)

Wie wärs um 14:30 am unteren Parkplatz kurz nach Eichelsdorf?


----------



## skateson (13. Juni 2009)

fromanck schrieb:


> Wie wärs um 14:30 am unteren Parkplatz kurz nach Eichelsdorf?



@ Fred

Ich schau mal ob ich bis um 14.30 uhr schaffe.Wenn nicht bin ich beim nächsten mal wieder mit dabei.

Gruß Sven


----------



## The_Ralle (13. Juni 2009)

Moin die Herrschaften

by the way - mal was anderes: wer fährt denn in Kleinmünster am nächsten Sonntag mit?

Fränky und ich sind dabei. Die Steigerwaldbikers sind auch vertreten und wer sonst noch so??


----------



## bikepoli (13. Juni 2009)

moin,moin, alles fit im schritt?

Hallo Ralle bei mir klappt es heute nciht mit Burglauer 

Werde aber den LInk bei mir mal im Kalendereintragen und mich nächstes Jahr dafür stark machen!! 

Gruß und viel spaß heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (13. Juni 2009)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Moin Bikerkameraden!
> 
> ...ja mich gibts auch noch! Mich verschlägt es am kommenden Donnerstag beruflich nochmal nach Schweinfurt. Und da man das unabwendbare immer mit dem erfreulichen verbinden sollte, habe ich mir gedacht - ich bring gleich mein Bike mit und wir fahren noch eine Runde  bevor ich mich endgültig auf die andere Seite der Erde begebe!
> 
> ...



Hi Georg

schön von Dir zuhören. Da müssen wir ja am Donnerstag mal wieder alle fahren  

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. Juni 2009)

fromanck schrieb:


> Wie wärs um 14:30 am unteren Parkplatz kurz nach Eichelsdorf?



Hi Fed,

ist mir leider etwas zu spät. WIr grillen heute noch und in Kino gehts auch
Werde wohl eine kleine Hausrunde im Wässernachtal mit dem "neuen" Bike drehen.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin
PS: wer braucht eine Hardtailrahmen, mein CheckerPig wäre zu haben.


----------



## brndch (13. Juni 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Georg
> 
> schön von Dir zuhören. Da müssen wir ja am Donnerstag mal wieder alle fahren
> 
> ...


 
Bin auf jeden Fall mit am Start

Gruß


----------



## Bike-Oldie (14. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute 



Hier die Bike Gruppe der Steigerwaldbiker zur Haßfurter Radl-Tour 2009. Heute war wieder so ein Tag Richtig zum Biken, bei Temperaturen um die 25 grad. 

Tageskilometer 43
Durchschnittge. 15,8
Höhenmeter     : 550

Dabei waren von links Klaus Wippich mit Sohn, Eberhard Mühlfelder, Peter Stretz, Thomas Rottmann, Gerhard Langer, Werner mit Sohn Sandro, Mathias Rottmann, Andreas Zösch.

Weitere Bilder folgen.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## GEORGEDD (14. Juni 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Georg
> 
> schön von Dir zuhören. Da müssen wir ja am Donnerstag mal wieder alle fahren
> 
> ...



Schön - ich freu mich!


----------



## superwolfi (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo Eberhard,

wollte heute in HAS mitfahren, leider war ich in Kitzingen mit Freunden beim Biken.
Hast Du die Tour in Hasfurt mit einem Navi aufgezeichnet; würde diese die nächsten Tage gerne nachfahren.

Wie schaut es bei Euch am 28.06.2009 aus.....
in Gerode ist die Drooheseltour.


http://droohdeseldour.de/


Gruß
Hubert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (15. Juni 2009)

Moin!

Klitze-kleiner Eindruck vom Bike-Biathlon am Samstag in Burglauer siehe gleichnamiges Fotoalbum.
Hat im Großen und Ganzen gepasst.
knapp über 140 Teilnehmer. Platz 83 konnt ich für mich verbuchen, incl. 3 Fehlschuss/Strafrunden...
In der Staffel wurden wir ges. sechster von vierzehn Staffelteams (haben wir letztendlich aber auch nur Thilo zu verdanken ;-))


Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Michi83 (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,

bin wieder da aus dem Bayrischem Wald.
Gibt richtig schöne Trails dort und nen schönen Bikepark am Geißkopf.
Den großen Arber haben wir auch bezwungen.
Fahrleistung an den 4 Tagen insg. 6100 hm und 250 km.
Schön wars.

Was steht die Woche an?

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (15. Juni 2009)

Servus die Damen,

ich bin auch wieder im Lande.
Urlaub war schön - jetzt heißt es die zugelegten Pfunde wieder abtrainieren 

Nachdem es den Georg am DO nach SW verschlägt, ist doch wohl wieder mal die Hölle angesagt, oder?

Einen Guide hätten wir dann ja bereits.

Also, wer ist dafür?


----------



## Steevens91 (15. Juni 2009)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei


----------



## brndch (15. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute,
Auf der Seite der Steigerwald Biker gibt es etwas neues
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.steigerwaldbiker.de/home/index.htm

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin

Hab zwar weng gebraucht aber ich habe es gefunden.
Ist schon eine feine sache.


----------



## böser_wolf (16. Juni 2009)

ich meld mich für do abend ab 
da bin ich schon auf dem weg zum southside openair 
aber grüße an den georg


----------



## The_Ralle (16. Juni 2009)

Ich muss mich auch abmelden. Bin schon anderweitig eingeladen. Aber von mir auch Grüße an de Georg  (wird schon nochmal klappen...)
Christian, Stefan, Holger, Erwin haben ja bereits zugesagt, dass sie mit am Start sind.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## zanderschnapper (16. Juni 2009)

Frage an die Biker für die "Höllentour" am Donnertsag:


Wäre euch als *Startzeit 18.00 Uhr *recht? 

Treffpunkt wie immer am Parkplatz an der Hölle.


Falls niemand was dagegen hat, würde ich den Termin ins Last Minute Biking eintragen


----------



## slowup-fastdown (16. Juni 2009)

mountainbiker,

schweinfurt die hölle, wäre bestimmt nicht die hölle, im gegenteil,das wäre echt geil.

aber ........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..... ich kann am donnerstag nicht mitfahren, da ich schon anderweidige verpflichtungen habe.


sorry, wünsch euch trotzdem schon mal ein höllengeilentrip durch die hölle






gruß mathias

PS ja ich lebe noch, und fahre immer noch MTB


----------



## zanderschnapper (16. Juni 2009)

*Kleiner Hinweis an alle:*

Der Termin für diesen Donnerstag steht jetzt im LMB.
Also, immer schön eintragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (16. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute,
habe mich zwar schon eingetragen, aber möglicherweise muß ich kurzfristig absagen, da mein Sohn am Donnerstag Geburtstag hat.


>>Gandalf<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## GEORGEDD (16. Juni 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> habe mich zwar schon eingetragen, aber möglicherweise muß ich kurzfristig absagen, da mein Sohn am Donnerstag Geburtstag hat.
> 
> 
> ...




...bring ihn doch mit ... zum MTB-Geburtstag


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. Juni 2009)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> ...bring ihn doch mit ... zum MTB-Geburtstag



Der hat keine Lust zum Biken 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## GEORGEDD (16. Juni 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Der hat keine Lust zum Biken
> 
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin



...die Jugend von heute - keine Lust zum Biken - sowas gab`s früher nicht


----------



## Steevens91 (16. Juni 2009)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> ...die Jugend von heute - keine Lust zum Biken - sowas gab`s früher nicht



STOP! Es geht hier nur um nen TEIL der Jugend 
Ein andrer Teil hat sehr wohl Lust zum biken


----------



## Michi83 (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ist das der Parkplatz an der Gaststätte in der Hölle?

Gruß


----------



## böser_wolf (16. Juni 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Der hat keine Lust zum Biken
> 
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin



enterben den kerl


----------



## GEORGEDD (16. Juni 2009)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> STOP! Es geht hier nur um nen TEIL der Jugend
> Ein andrer Teil hat sehr wohl Lust zum biken



GOTT SEI DANK!!!



Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist das der Parkplatz an der Gaststätte in der Hölle?
> 
> Gruß



genau - wenn du aus Richtung Schweinfurt kommst und in Richtung Haßfurt fährst ist es die letzte Kreuzung (in Schweinfurt). Dort links rein fahren - dann erste rechts - geradeaus - links um die Kurve - und erste wieder rechts - und nach 50m bist du da (Parkplatz Biergarten Höllental)

....Georg


----------



## Bike-Oldie (16. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute 

Weitere Bilder von der Haßfurter Radl-Tour 2009, siest du in meinen Album.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi83 (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

hab dann noch eine Frage wegen Mittwoch, welches Bike sollte man nehmen bzw. nehmt ihr?
Das Freeride Haro oder nen normales Fully?

Gruß


----------



## Steevens91 (16. Juni 2009)

Ich würd an deiner Stelle das normale Fully nehmen


----------



## zanderschnapper (16. Juni 2009)

.....und es wird am Donnerstag gefahren


----------



## Michi83 (16. Juni 2009)

Hmm...stimmt Donnerstag.
So wie es momentan aussieht bin ich dabei.
Ein bisserl was kenn ich ja schon von der Hölle/Peterstirn.

Gruß


----------



## skateson (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute

Bei mir sieht es für Do nicht gut aus, wenn dann werde ich kurzfristig mitfahren.

Euch viel Spaß.

Bis dann.

Gruß Sven


----------



## zanderschnapper (17. Juni 2009)

Moin Jungs,
mal nur so daher gesponnen:


Wer hätte mal wieder Lust auf einen schönen, ausgiebigen
*N I G H T R I G H T*

Das ganze käme auch unseren Akkus zu Gute, da diese sonst nur den ganzen Sommer im Keller lagern und an Kapazität verlieren.

Lasst doch mal was hören und sagt eure Meinung dazu.
Ich hätte mal wieder Bock auf nen schönen Nightride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (17. Juni 2009)

*DAFÜR* 

Dann hau mer vorher irgendwo ein paar  rein und dann gehts ab in den Wald unter dem Motto "Jeder BAUM - ein Treffer" 

Ne Schmarrrn - Scherz beiseite......

So nen schicken Nightride könne mer klar wieder mal machen. Müss mer uns halt um 21.30 Uhr (frühestens) dann irgendwo irgendwann treffen.

Da wären die Steigerwaldbiker (Grüße) bestimmt auch net abgeneigt. Die sind doch von Stefan´s  Lampenbaukunst sowieso so stark angetan


----------



## Steevens91 (17. Juni 2009)

Nightride wär auch ne prima idee


----------



## brndch (17. Juni 2009)

Ich wäre auch für nightride aber ohne licht des war viel anspruchsvoller!

hatte ich letztes jahr schon mal gemacht nach der 2.schicht von 23- 1 uhr.


----------



## zanderschnapper (17. Juni 2009)

Das können wir auch ohne Licht machen, müssen halt bis zum nächsten Vollmond warten 

Von mir aus können wir dann auch die ganze Nacht fahren, weil ich da eh nicht schlafen kann


----------



## GEORGEDD (17. Juni 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Das können wir auch ohne Licht machen, müssen halt bis zum nächsten Vollmond warten
> 
> Von mir aus können wir dann auch die ganze Nacht fahren, weil ich da eh nicht schlafen kann



Holger der alte Werwolf! 

Hat jemand was vom snuffleupagus gehört! Halloooo Markus ... für dich am Donnerstag --> Pflichtveranstaltung! 

...GB


----------



## zanderschnapper (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo Georg,
klappt das bei dir morgen um 18.00 Uhr?


----------



## Gandalf01 (17. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute,
leider wird nicht mit Donnerstag, mein Sohn will grillen.

Eigentlich wollte ich mein "neues" Bike mitbringen, so könnt ihr es nur auf dem Bild bewundern 





Besten Dank an Walter fürs zusammenbauen 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo Erwin,

sieht doch schick aus dein neues Bike.
Hast mal wieder Zeit Lust weng zu biken?


----------



## Gandalf01 (17. Juni 2009)

Hi Michi,
diese Woche ist schlecht, heute keine Lust mehr, morgen Geburtstag, Freitag Betriebsfeier, Sa und So. bin ich in Stuttgart.
Also gehts erst wieder am Montag (eventuell Triebtreter fahren )

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (17. Juni 2009)

Erwin,

da bist ja voll ausgebucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GEORGEDD (17. Juni 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hallo Georg,
> klappt das bei dir morgen um 18.00 Uhr?



das hoff ich doch!!


----------



## brndch (17. Juni 2009)

Ich könnt:kotz:
Hab mir heute Schltauge verbogen und des schaltwerk is auch weng schief.
Ich glaub ich fahr jetz nur noch Rennrad hab langsam kenn bock mehr.


----------



## GEORGEDD (17. Juni 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Ich könnt:kotz:
> Hab mir heute Schltauge verbogen und des schaltwerk is auch weng schief.
> Ich glaub ich fahr jetz nur noch Rennrad hab langsam kenn bock mehr.



...man könnte denken du fährst zuviel Rennrad ... und verlernst das gepflegte Waldräubern!


----------



## brndch (17. Juni 2009)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> ...man könnte denken du fährst zuviel Rennrad ... und verlernst das gepflegte Waldräubern!



bevor es soweit kommt bitte Rennrad wegnehmen. Hab einem Ast übersehen der hat mir dann schön des Hinterrad in die Luft gehebelt.
Naja jetz hab ich den Salat.


----------



## Matschoke (17. Juni 2009)

Servus, morgen ist ja bei einigen schon Schweinfurter Wald angesagt. Das ist mir aber zu weit und zu umständlich das Bike ins Auto zu falten.
Hat evtl jemand Lust auf Haßberge oder Steigerwald? Das Wetter soll ja morgen prima werden. Falls sich noch ein Treffen ergibt, sagt bescheid. Ich wär dabei


----------



## brndch (17. Juni 2009)

Xd


----------



## Matschoke (17. Juni 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Pass heut nacht lieber auf dein Rad auf. Ich brauch ein Schaltauge.



Na dann komm vorbei. Ich kann dir eins auf´s Auge geben


----------



## böser_wolf (18. Juni 2009)

ich sags ja eingangrad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
oder rohloff   nieder mit der ketten schaltung!!!


----------



## zanderschnapper (18. Juni 2009)

Nochmal zurück zum angedachten

*N I G H T R I D E*


Wer hätte denn am kommenden Montag Zeit und Lust?
Als Startzeit hätte ich so an 21.00 - 21.30 Uhr gedacht.
Die Lokation könnte man ja ggf. heute Abend schon mal vorbesprechen  oder ihr postet hier was in's Forum.

Also Jungs, gebt mal Laut.



P.S. ich weiß das sich der Montagstermin mit dem der Triebtreter überschneidet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (18. Juni 2009)

Hi Jochen wie wärs mit einer kleinen Trail-Runde, so um 16  Uhr


----------



## zanderschnapper (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo Eberhard,
komm doch heute Abend mit nach Schweinfurt.
Das gibt auch eine schöne Trailrunde


----------



## Bike-Oldie (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo Holger wenn ja, wo ist euer Treffpunkt.


----------



## zanderschnapper (18. Juni 2009)

Hi Eberhard,

wenn Du von Mainberg aus kommst, zu Schweinfurt rein und gleich die erste rechts rein (gegenüber vom früheren Moulin Rouge).
Dann ca. 300m gerade aus fahren und wieder rechts rein, dann nochmals ca. 200m gerade aus und Du bist auf dem Parkplatz "zur Hölle" 


Dort ist unser Treffpunkt.


----------



## kobiZ (18. Juni 2009)

des is doch a angeschrieben "Zur Hölle"


----------



## Matschoke (18. Juni 2009)

mist, jetzt bin ich grad erst von der Arbeit gekommen und es schaut nach Regen aus. Wird´s heut doch nix mit fahren.

@Steigerwaldbiker
Habt ihr für Sonntag schon ne Tour geplant? Ich geh mit! Vielleich, das Wetter soll wieder kacke werden zum Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclomaster (18. Juni 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Moin die Herrschaften
> 
> by the way - mal was anderes: wer fährt denn in Kleinmünster am nächsten Sonntag mit?
> 
> Fränky und ich sind dabei. Die Steigerwaldbikers sind auch vertreten und wer sonst noch so??



ICh bin auch dabei wenn ich nicht in München starte!

Der Thomas Lauterbach kommt auch und noch ein Bekannter (Gerald Bäumler)  von mir fährt sein erstes MTB Rennen.


----------



## Kawee (19. Juni 2009)

Die Route gibts - natürlich - bei den Steigerwalbikern
http://www.steigerwaldbiker.de/touren/spezial/index.htm

Gruß,
Klaus


----------



## Kawee (19. Juni 2009)

superwolfi schrieb:


> Hallo Eberhard,
> 
> wollte heute in HAS mitfahren, leider war ich in Kitzingen mit Freunden beim Biken.
> Hast Du die Tour in Hasfurt mit einem Navi aufgezeichnet; würde diese die nächsten Tage gerne nachfahren.
> ...



Die Route gibts - natürlich - bei den Steigerwaldbikern
http://www.steigerwaldbiker.de/touren/spezial/index.htm

Gruß,
Klaus


----------



## GEORGEDD (19. Juni 2009)

Kleiner Bericht von heute

- es waren 7 Biker am Start (Zanderschn., LaLeLu.; brndch, stevens91, GeorgeDD, snufleagus, + ein weitere dessen Name mir entfallen ist )
- wir haben so ziemlich alle Trails zwischen Schweinfurt und Hausen abgeräumt 
- mir war der Platz mit der weitesten Anfahrt (331 km) sicher 
- ca. 28 km (1:45 Stunden Fahrzeit)
- meine Federgabel braucht jetzt wohl ein Service 
- Spaß hats gemacht 

... wir sehen uns


----------



## The_Ralle (19. Juni 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> ICh bin auch dabei wenn ich nicht in München starte!
> 
> Der Thomas Lauterbach kommt auch und noch ein Bekannter (Gerald Bäumler)  von mir fährt sein erstes MTB Rennen.



Na also - dann werden auf der 42km Strecke wohl mal ebenbürtige Fights ausgetragen. Letztes Jahr hast du ja sehr konkurenzlos gewonnen. Ich glaub - 13 min Vorsprung - auf den Zweitplatzierten oder so??


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. Juni 2009)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Kleiner Bericht von heute
> 
> - es waren 7 Biker am Start (Zanderschn., LaLeLu.; brndch, stevens91, GeorgeDD, snufleagus, + ein weitere dessen Name mir entfallen ist )
> - wir haben so ziemlich alle Trails zwischen Schweinfurt und Hausen abgeräumt
> ...


Hi Leute,

schade dass ich nicht dabei sein konnte wäre fast um 19:30 hinterher gefahren, wie ich sehe wart ihr da schon fast wieder am Ziel  
Geoerg ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß im Ausiland und laß immer mal was von DIr hören/lesen.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. Juni 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Nochmal zurück zum angedachten
> 
> *N I G H T R I D E*
> 
> ...



Hi Holger, 

bin schon froh wenn ich zu normalen Zeiten mal zum Biken kommen, ich hoffe ab Montag wirds wir möglich sein, allerdings wollte ich wieder mal mit Walter durch den Wald schleichen  brauche noch ein paar gute Wegbeschreibungen zu den Trails im SW-Wald, denn die Steigerwald Biker wollen im August mal eine Sonnstag Tour von OC aus Richtung SW-Wald (östlicher Teil) starten. D. h. Schonunger Trail, Dianenlusttrail, Kartoffelbeet, Kaltenhof, ... 

@Walter
wo wird am Montag gefahren ??

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (19. Juni 2009)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Kleiner Bericht von heute
> 
> - es waren 7 Biker am Start (Zanderschn., LaLeLu.; brndch, stevens91, GeorgeDD, snufleagus, + ein weitere dessen Name mir entfallen ist )
> - wir haben so ziemlich alle Trails zwischen Schweinfurt und Hausen abgeräumt
> ...




kleiner Nachtrag von mir:

es war noch der Erich aus SW mit dabei...
und laut meinen Aufzeichnungen waren es 611 hm 

Georg, dir alles Gute auf deiner großen Reise.
Meld dich mal wenn Du dich etwas eingelebt hast.


Viele Grüße
Holger


----------



## Bike-Oldie (19. Juni 2009)

Hi Jochen 

Wenn am Sonntag das Wetter passt, fahren wir in Kleinmünster das Rennen. 

Hallo Holger, bin nicht rechtzeitig mit meiner Arbeit fertig geworden, sonst wäre ich gekommen.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute
mal ein kleine Statistik von unserem Thread:
1.      Beitrag 29.04.2008, 10:58 von Zanderschnapper 
1000. Beitrag 13.10.2008, 22:32 von Cyclomaster
2000. Beitrag 10.03.2009, 09:52 von Zanderschnapper
3000. Beitrag 19.06.2009, 08:29 von Zanderschnapper

und bis jetzt 69.860 Hits

Es wird also nicht nur gebiked (wow was für ein Wort) 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (19. Juni 2009)

....gibt es dafür (k)einen Preis????

Ist schon sehr geil wie es sich nach dem doch schleppenden Beginn mit der Zeit doch noch entwickelt hat 

Und es kommen ja immer mal noch ein paar "Neue" dazu


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. Juni 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> ....gibt es dafür (k)einen Preis????
> 
> Ist schon sehr geil wie es sich nach dem doch schleppenden Beginn mit der Zeit doch noch entwickelt hat
> 
> Und es kommen ja immer mal noch ein paar "Neue" dazu



Ja stimmt am Anfang waren wir nur zu zweit, bis es dann richtig los ging. Die ersten Ausfahrten (z. Bso. Wässernachtal mit Sailershäusertrail) war ich ja leider nicht mit dabei. 
Habe mal grob überschlagen mit mir/uns sind so ca. 35-40 MTBler im Laufe des Jahres auf verschiedenen Touren in unserer Heimat (Haßberge, Steigerwald und SW) unterwegs gewesen.  


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Bike-Oldie (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo Jungs 

Hier habe ich noch ein Intressantes Bild von Renntag in Hofheim aufgestöbert.


----------



## zanderschnapper (20. Juni 2009)

Hi Männers,

so wie es jetzt ausschaut wird am Montag Abend ein Nightride an der Schwedenschanze gefahren.

Treffpunkt um 21.30 Uhr am Parkplatz an der Schwedenschanze.

Bitte vormerken.
Ich schreib dann am Montag noch mal was dazu.


Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute 

Waren Heute schon mal in Kleinmünster und haben die Strecke von Morgen begutachtet, muß Sagen alles Bestens. Zugleich war der vorlauf von Morgen, vielmehr den Nachwuchs von Morgen ist heute gestartet. Waren Super Erlebnisse, also bis Morgen in Kleinmünster.

gruß Eberhard


----------



## empie (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo an Alle!

Ich werde Morgen wahrscheinlich eine eurer GPS Tracks nachfahren. Erst einmal dickes Merci, dass ihr sie auf eurer Homepage bereitstellt!
Zu meiner Frage: Ich habe mir die Sonntagsrunde vom 07.06.2009 "Große Trailrunde" 34km 911hm ausgesucht. Macht es Sinn, diese von Süden her im Uhrzeigersinn zu fahren? Und wie lange habt ihr dafür ungefähr gebraucht. Bin eher Durchschnittsfahrer.
Vielleicht liest es bis dahin ja noch jemand...

Viel Spaß euch morgen,
Max


----------



## Eltmenner (20. Juni 2009)

empie schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle!
> 
> Ich werde Morgen wahrscheinlich eine eurer GPS Tracks nachfahren. Erst einmal dickes Merci, dass ihr sie auf eurer Homepage bereitstellt!
> Zu meiner Frage: Ich habe mir die Sonntagsrunde vom 07.06.2009 "Große Trailrunde" 34km 911hm ausgesucht. Macht es Sinn, diese von Süden her im Uhrzeigersinn zu fahren? Und wie lange habt ihr dafür ungefähr gebraucht. Bin eher Durchschnittsfahrer.
> ...



Hi,

um wieviel Uhr willst denn fahren? Ich würde evtl. mitfahren wenn es nicht stört. Deine Frage kann ich leider nicht beantworten.

Gruß Eltmenner


----------



## empie (20. Juni 2009)

Eltmenner schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> um wieviel Uhr willst denn fahren? Ich würde evtl. mitfahren wenn es nicht stört. Deine Frage kann ich leider nicht beantworten.
> 
> Gruß Eltmenner



Wir sind wohl mindestens zu viert unterwegs und ich werde die anderen erst morgen früh sprechen. ich hatte mir halt die runde ausgesucht, weiß aber nicht, was die anderen dazu sagen. vor allem haben wir alle mind 70km anfahrt. zeitrahmen ist etwa von 10:00-14:00.
ich kann mich ja dann nochmal morgen früh melden, wenns steht, oder nicht.

gruß


----------



## Eltmenner (20. Juni 2009)

empie schrieb:


> Wir sind wohl mindestens zu viert unterwegs und ich werde die anderen erst morgen früh sprechen. ich hatte mir halt die runde ausgesucht, weiß aber nicht, was die anderen dazu sagen. vor allem haben wir alle mind 70km anfahrt. zeitrahmen ist etwa von 10:00-14:00.
> ich kann mich ja dann nochmal morgen früh melden, wenns steht, oder nicht.
> 
> gruß



Sorry!
Um 10 Uhr kann ich sowieso nicht.

Thanks!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (21. Juni 2009)

Sers,

Bin morgen so ab 13 uhr am Zabelstein also wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte???

Gruß


----------



## Cyclomaster (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo fährt heute jemand das Straßenrennen in Hofheim mit?

Ich hab mich gestern noch angemeldet!

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## Bike-Oldie (21. Juni 2009)

Hi empie

Von wo seit ihr. Ich hoffe dass ich dich noch erreiche bevor du los fährst. Am besten du fährst sie von Sand aus, also von Norden her. So fahren wir sie immer, von Zell Richtung Sand fahren wir die Tour aus. Besser wäre es gewesen sie zusammen zufahren, weil teilweise die einstiege nicht so ersichtlich sind. Gebe auf jedenfall mal bescheid, ich hoffe das beste für euch. Wenn nicht machen wir mal vorher zusammen einen Zeitpunkt zum fahren aus, dann klappt es bestimmt.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Michi83 (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo eberhard,

was habt ihr für den nächsten Sonntag geplant?
da müsst ich dann endlich wieder mal dabeisein.

Viel Erfolg für heut.

Gruß


----------



## underfrange (21. Juni 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Sers,
> 
> Bin morgen so ab 13 uhr am Zabelstein also wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte???
> 
> Gruß



Ja mal schauen ob ich es schaffe. Muss erst noch Verkehr bei uns absperren wegen Mainfranken Tour.


----------



## empie (21. Juni 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hi empie
> 
> Von wo seit ihr. Ich hoffe dass ich dich noch erreiche bevor du los fährst. Am besten du fährst sie von Sand aus, also von Norden her. So fahren wir sie immer, von Zell Richtung Sand fahren wir die Tour aus. Besser wäre es gewesen sie zusammen zufahren, weil teilweise die einstiege nicht so ersichtlich sind. Gebe auf jedenfall mal bescheid, ich hoffe das beste für euch. Wenn nicht machen wir mal vorher zusammen einen Zeitpunkt zum fahren aus, dann klappt es bestimmt.
> 
> Gruß Eberhard



Hi,
wir kommen aus Würzburg und Umgebung. Wir waren dann schon unterwegs, aber hier in der Gegend (Ochsenfurt, Kitzingen,...), weil wir dem Wetter nicht so ganz getraut haben und noch spontan bei nem Bekannten vorbeifahren wollten. 
Die Tour ist aber fest eingeplant. Wenn wir mal vorbeikommen, lass ich das wissen!  
Falls es jemanden interessiert ist der Track unter drop.io zu finden. Ist bei gutem Wetter eine nette Mischung aus Trails und Panoramaweg.

Gruß,
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi83 (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

kurze Frage:
Wer startet beim 1. FUNATIC Bike-Marathon in Burgebrach?
http://www.funatic-marathon.de/news.php

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (22. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen,

wer kann denn mal was zu dem Rennen in Kleinmünster hier kundtun?
Keine Post's und Bilder - was ist denn da los?



Wer wäre denn jetzt heute Abend an der Schwedenschanze mit von der Partie?
Meine Akkus habe ich schon "scharf" gemacht 
Lasst doch mal was hören


----------



## The_Ralle (22. Juni 2009)

Kleinmünster war ganz gut. Eberhard wird noch mal ne Meldung dazu machen. Steigerwaldbiker haben recht erfolgreich abgeschnitten 

Von unserer Fraktion war ja leider net so viel vertreten, bis auf Fränky und mich.

Heut Abend bin ich NICHT dabei - Musikprobe!

Mal schaun, was am Donnerstag so geht, gelle


----------



## zanderschnapper (22. Juni 2009)

Hi Ralle,

weißt Du wer gewonnen hat?
Am DO kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## Gandalf01 (22. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute,
so bin wieder aus Stuttgart zurück, Accus werden seit gestern geladen, ich hoffe dass ich es schaffe heute Abend dabei zu sein.

Holger weißt DU schon wo wir dann fahren wollen (Schwendeschanzenrunde ?)


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (22. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen Erwin,

ich werde mal mit Stefan  telefonieren und nachfragen ob er als Guide herhält


----------



## Gandalf01 (22. Juni 2009)

empie schrieb:


> Hi,
> wir kommen aus Würzburg und Umgebung. Wir waren dann schon unterwegs, aber hier in der Gegend (Ochsenfurt, Kitzingen,...), weil wir dem Wetter nicht so ganz getraut haben und noch spontan bei nem Bekannten vorbeifahren wollten.
> Die Tour ist aber fest eingeplant. Wenn wir mal vorbeikommen, lass ich das wissen!
> Falls es jemanden interessiert ist der Track unter drop.io zu finden. Ist bei gutem Wetter eine nette Mischung aus Trails und Panoramaweg.
> ...



Hi empie

ein herzliches Willkomen bei uns im Thread,
wenn Du wieder mal in unserer Gegend bist schreibs einfach hier rein, es gibt eine Menge Trails und Touren in unserer Umgebung (Steigerwald, Haßberge und SW-Wald)  
Bei den Trailrunden von Eberhard empfiehlt es sich immer die Richtung zu fahren die Eberhard vorgibt, da die "guten" Trails wie E1 bis E3 meiner Meinung nach nur in eine Richtug zu befahren sind. Den Schlangenweg kann man sowohl rauf wie runter gut fahren

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (22. Juni 2009)

*VORSCHLAG FÜR DIESE WOCHE DONNERSTAG:*

@fred & moritz: Königsberger Runde

Wäre da was möglich?!


----------



## Gandalf01 (22. Juni 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> *VORSCHLAG FÜR DIESE WOCHE DONNERSTAG:*
> 
> @fred & moritz: Königsberger Runde
> 
> Wäre da was möglich?!



Wäre auch dafür, denn die lezten Male war ich ja nicht mit dabei.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## fromanck (22. Juni 2009)

Königsberg  leider  nicht möglich ,ich bin abends arbeiten
aber für nächste Woche können wir es vormerken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (22. Juni 2009)

So ein Sch....ß,

hab gerade erfahren das ich morgen zu meinen hessischen Freunden fahren muss.
Muss deshalb den Nightride für heute Abend absagen 

Wenn was zusammen kommt, könnt ihr ja auch ohne mich fahren - oder wir verschieben das ganze auf Mittwoch.


----------



## Gandalf01 (22. Juni 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> So ein Sch....ß,
> 
> hab gerade erfahren das ich morgen zu meinen hessischen Freunden fahren muss.
> Muss deshalb den Nightride für heute Abend absagen
> ...



Na dan viel Spaß in Hessen.  Ich fahre dann warhsceinlich eine kleine SW-Runde ohne Lampe aber mit Licht 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Steevens91 (22. Juni 2009)

Ich kann auch nicht mit beim Nightride, Physik-Sa morgen


----------



## brndch (22. Juni 2009)

Sers,

Schade Holger das es heute abend ned klappt!
Hat morgen jemand lust auf eine runde um den Zabelstein?
Zeit mir eigendlich egal.
Gruß


----------



## Eltmenner (22. Juni 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Sers,
> 
> Schade Holger das es heute abend ned klappt!
> Hat morgen jemand lust auf eine runde um den Zabelstein?
> ...



Bin dabei, so 13 Uhr?
Oder Gegenvorschlag!


----------



## brndch (22. Juni 2009)

Eltmenner schrieb:


> Bin dabei, so 13 Uhr?
> Oder Gegenvorschlag!



Habe nix dagegen, vll meldet sich ja noch jemand bin flexibel da ich die woche frei habe.


----------



## Michi83 (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo Christian,
hätte diese Woche Di und Do früh ab 9 Uhr zeit.
Bis ca. 12.

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (22. Juni 2009)

...hat mal irgendjemand ein paar Info's zum gestrigen Rennen in Kleinmünster????


----------



## GEORGEDD (22. Juni 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Hallo fährt heute jemand das Straßenrennen in Hofheim mit?
> 
> Ich hab mich gestern noch angemeldet!
> 
> Vielleicht sieht man sich ja



Mensch Thilo!

Hab grad fest gestellt das du ja auch schon mal in Holzhau gestartet bist. Dann sind wir uns ja schon mal vor meinem 1,5 jährigen Gastspiel in Schweinfurt begegnet! Lustige Sache
Warum warst du 2009 nicht dabei - war anscheinend das letzte Mal für ne Weile das die den Teammarathon veranstaltet haben. 

Gruß Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclomaster (22. Juni 2009)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Mensch Thilo!
> 
> Hab grad fest gestellt das du ja auch schon mal in Holzhau gestartet bist. Dann sind wir uns ja schon mal vor meinem 1,5 jährigen Gastspiel in Schweinfurt begegnet! Lustige Sache
> Warum warst du 2009 nicht dabei - war anscheinend das letzte Mal für ne Weile das die den Teammarathon veranstaltet haben.
> ...



Ich bin da nur einmal 2007 gestartet.

Kann mich ausser an schmerzen an nichts mehr errinnern 

In Kleinmünster hat der Tommy gewonnen, ich musste nach einem Sturz an zweiter Position aufgeben.

In Hofheim beim Straßenrennen hat es nach einer Soloflucht nur noch für Platz 5 gereicht.


----------



## zanderschnapper (22. Juni 2009)

Hi Thilo,

danke für die Info.
Du hast aber auch die Seuche am Rad, oder?
So viel Pech wie du jetzt schon hattest.

Was war denn das mit Hofheim? Ich hab gedacht das Du dich da verschrieben und Kleinmünster gemeint hast.


----------



## Cyclomaster (22. Juni 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi Thilo,
> 
> danke für die Info.
> Du hast aber auch die Seuche am Rad, oder?
> ...



Nöö ich bin zwei Rennen gefahren.

Hatte auf der Abfahrt einfach keine Kraft mehr in den Armen und dann hat es mich ausgehabelt.


----------



## GEORGEDD (22. Juni 2009)

Tastenhibblei...


----------



## GEORGEDD (22. Juni 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Ich bin da nur einmal 2007 gestartet.
> 
> Kann mich ausser an schmerzen an nichts mehr errinnern
> 
> ...



...du machst es dir mit deinem Rad aber auch selber schwer  wer schnell sein will muss halt leiden. Da lieg ich lieber im späten Mittelfeld, hab aber meinen Spaß wenn ich mit dem Fully alles platt bügle.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (22. Juni 2009)

Hi Holger 

Die Steigerwaldbiker, haben in Kleinmünster fast die halben Pokale abgeräumt. Unser jüngster von den Steigerwaldbiker Sandro Rausch hat den ersten Platz belegt, Sandro nochmals Herzliche Glückwünsche von uns allen, sei weiterhin so fleißig.  Martin Hofmann, und Helmut Schneiderbanger haben jeweils in ihre Altersstufe den ersten. Werner Rausch belegte den Zweiten, Klaus Wippich und Eberhard Mühlfelder belegten jeweils in ihrer Altersstufe den dritten Platz, und Tomas belegte den fünften Platz. Zum Schluss, oder zur Krönung bekam unser Team nochmals zwei Pokale. Einen als Mannschafts- beste, und als Mannschafts- Stärkste. Alles zusammen war das an diesen Tag von den Steigerwaldbiker in Kleinmünster ein gelungener Auftritt. 


gruß Eberhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi83 (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Top Leistung. Gratulation an euch.

Eberhard, wie sieht es Sonntag aus???
Muss mit euch trainieren

Gruß


----------



## bikepoli (23. Juni 2009)

hallo eberhard

hast ja das bildchen schon eingestellt. --> aber Ordnung muss sein ich war übrigens vierter  und nicht 5-ter!
Aber war insgesamt ein schöner Sonntag Nachmittag - einschl. dem Wetter fast - durchweg sonnigen Wetter - nur die Harten (An- und Abfahrt per Rad) wurden mit einer kleinen Wasserkühlung versehen!


----------



## zanderschnapper (23. Juni 2009)

Leute, Leute !!!!


Das nächste Jahr werden die Steigerwaldbiker gesperrt, das ist doch ein Witz - bleiben ja fast kein Pokale mehr für die anderen übrig 
Jetzt wisst Ihr auch warum ich nicht teilgenommen hab 






















Ne Jungs, das habt Ihr schon gut gemacht - meinen Glückwunsch nachträglich


----------



## Bike-Oldie (23. Juni 2009)

Hi Thomas ich war mir nicht ganz sicher, da habe ich einfach mal eine Zahl genommen. WÃ¼rde mich auch fÃ¼r den Fehler Entschuldigen. 

Hi Holger wir nehmen die GlÃ¼ckwÃ¼nsche Dankend an. WÃ¼rd mal so sagen. Wer das Racing â Team  an Start gewesen, hÃ¤tten die Steigerwaldbiker echte Kongruenz gehabt. 

GruÃ Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (23. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute
Super Steigerwald Biker gut gemacht.  
Schade leider konnte ich nicht mitfahren, bin erst um 14:00 in Ottendorf angekommen.

Eine Frage so nebenbei wo fahren wir am Donnerstag ??


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Bike-Oldie (23. Juni 2009)

Hi Erwin 
Auch wider im Lande, du hast ja einiges Nachzuholen. Wenn du Lust auf die Haßfurter Radltour hast, wir würden sie vorausgehen das Wetter passt an Sonntag nach fahren. Es wären 50 km und so um die 700 hm. Die tour wie immer auf unser Seite unter  www.steigerwaldbiker.de


----------



## Michi83 (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo Eberhard,

Sonntag bin ich dabei.
Evt. gehts Samstag noch zum Kreuzberg in der Rhön.

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (24. Juni 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Würd mal so sagen, wenn das Racing  Team am Start gewesen, hätten die Steigerwaldbiker echte Konkurrenz gehabt....




....was heißt da echte Konkurrenz - ihr wärd ganz einfach ohne Pokale nach Hause gefahren


----------



## brndch (24. Juni 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> ....was heißt da echte Konkurrenz - ihr wärd ganz einfach ohne Pokale nach Hause gefahren



Wie Holger du hast die Pizza und Pasta schon wieder abtrainiert???


----------



## zanderschnapper (24. Juni 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Wie Holger du hast die Pizza und Pasta schon wieder abtrainiert???





Noch nicht ganz - aaaaaber ich arbeite bereits daran 
Das blöde ist blos das ich im Moment nicht so zum Fahren komme 

>>> SO evtl. Rennrad, hast Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (24. Juni 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Noch nicht ganz - aaaaaber ich arbeite bereits daran
> Das blöde ist blos das ich im Moment nicht so zum Fahren komme
> 
> >>> SO evtl. Rennrad, hast Zeit?



Ne, leider nein

bin hier vertreten:
www.spessart-bike.de

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (24. Juni 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hi Erwin
> Auch wider im Lande, du hast ja einiges Nachzuholen. Wenn du Lust auf die Haßfurter Radltour hast, wir würden sie vorausgehen das Wetter passt an Sonntag nach fahren. Es wären 50 km und so um die 700 hm. Die tour wie immer auf unser Seite unter  www.steigerwaldbiker.de



Hi Eberhard,
geht leider nicht habe am Samstag Abend bei unserem Fest Dienst da komme ich mit Sicherheit nicht vor 1:30-2:00 Uhr Nachts ins Bett.
Deswegen werde ich wohl erst am Sonntag Mittag/Nachmittag meine Runde drehen.

@All 
Was geht morgen *Donnerstags Biken *
War heute schon mal kurz unterwegs (Schonunger Trail)
Da bauen ein paar Jungs etwas, habe ich vorletztes Wochenende schon gesehen (kleine Anlieger und Sprünge)

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Steevens91 (24. Juni 2009)

Also ich bin morgen abend auch in SW mit paar Kumpels unterwegs, zeit noch unbekannt, wir können da ja vlt. gemeinsam was machen?

Gruß


----------



## The_Ralle (25. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen die Herrschaften

ich klink mich für heut Abend aus. Muss meinen Schreibtisch weng leer kriegen weils morgen Richtung Osternohe oder halt sonstwo hin geht wo´s net schifft.   *Hauptsache PARK *

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## zanderschnapper (25. Juni 2009)

Auch guten Morgen!
Ich meld mich auch für heute Abend ab.


----------



## Michi83 (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo Erwin,

hast schon irgendeine Zeit wann du Sonntag fahren willst.
Würd gern weng mitfahren, mit dem Haro.
Insofern ich nach der Tour mit den Steigerwäldern noch kann

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. Juni 2009)

Hi Michi,

ne bis jetzt noch nicht, wollte so gegen 13:00 Uhr meine Runde drehen

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (25. Juni 2009)

morgen falls wir heut nicht die decke beim joscha machen 
könnt ich fahrn bzw werd ich fahrn die optimierte sw trailrunde
mit peterstirn/lindenbrunen/schießhaus


ansonsten wirds doch mal zeit für eine schwanbergstour
evt mit allen haßbergreiter steigerwaldreiter(evt unterbrechen die mal ihre routine)  

an einenm so vormittag so um 10-11  fahrzeit ca 3h

was sagen die herren dazu


----------



## Michi83 (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo Erwin,

also Sonntag 13 Uhr wird denk ich sehr eng.

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (25. Juni 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> morgen falls wir heut nicht die decke beim joscha machen
> könnt ich fahrn bzw werd ich fahrn die optimierte sw trailrunde
> mit peterstirn/lindenbrunen/schießhaus
> 
> ...


Hi Walter,

Schwanbergtour am Sonntag  das wäre was !!
Da würde ich sogar um 11:00 Uhr startbereit sein 
@Eberhard
Wie siehts aus eine Schwanbergtour das wäre super für euch 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. Juni 2009)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> Also ich bin morgen abend auch in SW mit paar Kumpels unterwegs, zeit noch unbekannt, wir können da ja vlt. gemeinsam was machen?
> 
> Gruß



Hi Stefan,
mit euch Jungen kann ich nicht mithalten  
Mal schauen was ich mache, werde wahrscheinlich Richtung Wässernachtal fahren, wenns sich sonst nichts ergibt.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo Erwin,

Freitag gegen 19:30 - 20:00 hätte ich Zeit, wenn du Lust könnten wir mal Richtung Wässernachtal fahren.

PS. Musst mal die paar kleinen Tannen gleich am Anfang von dem kleinen Trailstück wegräumen 

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. Juni 2009)

Hi Michi,

Freitag geht leider nicht da muß ich beim Aufbauen helfen.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Bike-Oldie (25. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute 
Morgen Freitag fahre ich mit Peter Ludwig von Sand und andere Biker eine Dämmer-Tour  vielmehr eine Nacht Tour. Wer Lust hat, Treffpunkt bei mir 21:30 Uhr.
Gruß Eberhard


----------



## zanderschnapper (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo Eberhard,
weisst Du ungefähr wie lange Ihr fahrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo Holger

Kleine Berichtigung der Zeit vom Night-Reiten Heute am Freitag, das ganze Startet um 20:30 und dauert bis 23:00 Uhr. Ersichtlich unter www.ludwigpeter.de


----------



## Bike-Oldie (26. Juni 2009)

Hi Erwin 

Lese gerade Schanbergtour, das wäre nicht schlecht. 
Aber Vormittag um 11:00 Uhr, ist schon ne Blöde Zeit. Ginge das nicht zu einer vernünftigen Zeit, wie zum Beispiel in der früh so Start um 8:30 Uhr. So wäre der Vormittag ausgefüllt, und Nachmittag hätte man wieder Zeit führ die Familie.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (26. Juni 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hi Erwin
> 
> Lese gerade Schanbergtour, das wäre nicht schlecht.
> Aber Vormittag um 11:00 Uhr, ist schon ne Blöde Zeit. Ginge das nicht zu einer vernünftigen Zeit, wie zum Beispiel in der früh so Start um 8:30 Uhr. So wäre der Vormittag ausgefüllt, und Nachmittag hätte man wieder Zeit führ die Familie.
> ...



Hi Eberhard,
ich glaube zu dieser Zeit schläft der Böse Wolf noch 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (26. Juni 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Aber Vormittag um 11:00 Uhr, ist schon ne Blöde Zeit. Ginge das nicht zu einer vernünftigen Zeit, wie zum Beispiel in der früh so Start um 8:30 Uhr.


 
vernünftig ist ansichtssache.
bei mir wäre des dann z.b.14°°Uhr
nix für ungut!


----------



## zanderschnapper (26. Juni 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> vernünftig ist ansichtssache.
> bei mir wäre des dann z.b.14°°Uhr
> nix für ungut!




...und bei mir ab 6.00 Uhr


----------



## Bike-Oldie (26. Juni 2009)

HI Leute 

Wen ich das so Lese dann kÃ¶nnte man doch gleich den Zeitpunkt auf Nachmittag legen, so haben sie ja dann hoffentlich alle ausgeschlafen. Erwin habe die  Tour fÃ¼r den Sonntag festgelegt, wie wÃ¤râs wenn man unter der Woche nochmals fÃ¼rs nÃ¤chste Mal Reden kÃ¶nnten. Die Zeit ist fÃ¼r diesmal  zu kurz, so mit eine kleine voraus Planung kÃ¶nnte man den Zeitpunkt zum  Fahren am Sonntag auf Nachmittag verschieben.


----------



## Gandalf01 (26. Juni 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> HI Leute
> 
> Wen ich das so Lese dann könnte man doch gleich den Zeitpunkt auf Nachmittag legen, so haben sie ja dann hoffentlich alle ausgeschlafen. Erwin habe die  Tour für den Sonntag festgelegt, wie wärs wenn man unter der Woche nochmals fürs nächste Mal Reden könnten. Die Zeit ist für diesmal ist zu kurz, so mit eine kleine voraus Planung könnte man den Zeitpunkt zum  Fahren am Sonntag auf Nachmittag verschieben.



Hi Eberhard,
von meiner Seite aus kein Problem, aber für eine Schwanberg Tour  brauchen wir als Guide den Walter

Ab 16.07 bin ich für 2 Wochen im Urlaub 

@Walter
wie siehts aus ?
Diesen Sonntag und eine zusätzliche Tour für die Steigerwald und Haßberg Biker?

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (26. Juni 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> vernünftigen Zeit,  8:30 Uhr




hallo 8.30 ist mitten in der nacht 
vernünftige zeit 8:30   arrg



ne die woche und nächste woche so. geht eh nicht wenn dann so am12.7   
damit genug zeit für die planung ist 
außerdem will ich selbst noch mal einen teil abfahren weil ich den casteller berg mit einbauen will


----------



## Gandalf01 (26. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute,

so 12.07.2009 am Schwanberg + Casteller Berg  das wird sicher super 

Mein Drössiger muß in die Werkstatt, habe gestern beim Fahren gemerkt, das die Ketter vorne immer runter springt. Heute mal etwas genauer geschaut und was sehen meine Augen beim mittleren Kettenblatt sind die Zähne etwas "verbraucht".


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Matschoke (27. Juni 2009)

Servus, in welcher Ecke liegt denn Schwanberg + Casteller Berg?
Evtl geh ich mit!
Welche Tour fahren denn die Steigerwaldbiker morgen früh?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (27. Juni 2009)

Matschoke schrieb:


> Servus, in welcher Ecke liegt denn Schwanberg + Casteller Berg?
> Evtl geh ich mit!
> Welche Tour fahren denn die Steigerwaldbiker morgen früh?



Hi

der Schwanberg ist bei Iphofen und der Casteller Berg gleich neben dran.
Von SWE aus ca. 30-40 Min. mit dem Auto.

Die Steigerwald Biker wollten morgen die Hassfurter Radeltour noch einmal fahren

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Bike-Oldie (27. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute 

Die Night Tour Gestern Abend mit Peter Ludwig und Peter Hofmann war Super, sind von 20:30 bis 23:15  45km und 779 hm gefahren. Hier einige Bilder












Wer von euch nicht vor vierzehn Tagen bei der Haßfurter Radl-Tour dabei war, hat Morgen am Sonntag die Möglichkeit sie mit uns zu fahren. 

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## The_Ralle (28. Juni 2009)

Sodala - wieder ausm Bikepark daheim. Hat trotz Liftausfall (Blitzschlag am Freitag) viel Spaß gemacht. Wir haben uns deshalb größten Teil im oberen Bereich aufgehalten und uns da ein paar Spielplätze gesucht und dann die Bikes immer wieder brav hochgeschoben 

Ein paar Auszüge hab ich in ein Fotoalbum hier abgelegt. Könnt ja mal reinschaun


----------



## haudegen92 (28. Juni 2009)

Ich hab hier zwar nicht alles durchgelesen, allerdings habe ich die interne Suche benutzt, die aber nichts gefunden hat...
Und zwar würde es mich mal intressieren, ob es im Kreis Haßberge auch etwas für Dirties gibt ?
Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Gandalf01 (28. Juni 2009)

haudegen92 schrieb:


> Ich hab hier zwar nicht alles durchgelesen, allerdings habe ich die interne Suche benutzt, die aber nichts gefunden hat...
> Und zwar würde es mich mal intressieren, ob es im Kreis Haßberge auch etwas für Dirties gibt ?
> Danke im Vorraus!



In Schweinfurt gibts was schau mal bei der Bike Unit http://bike-unit.de/
Im Haßbergekreis ist mir persönlich nichts bekannt


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (28. Juni 2009)

Hallo Erwin,

wie siehts heut noch aus mit Radfahren


----------



## haudegen92 (28. Juni 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> In Schweinfurt gibts was schau mal bei der Bike Unit http://bike-unit.de/
> Im Haßbergekreis ist mir persönlich nichts bekannt
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, danke für den Link, allerdings kenn ich die Bike Unit schon. ;-)
Dachte nur spezifisch LK Haßberge. Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## Gandalf01 (28. Juni 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo Erwin,
> 
> wie siehts heut noch aus mit Radfahren



Hi Michi,
war heute Mittag 3,5 Stunden (Schonunger/Schweinfurter Trailtour mit dem Supershuttle) unterwegs und komme jetzt vom Fest nach Hause 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (29. Juni 2009)

so wir gehn heut abend im spielen im wald 
das heißt runterfahrn hochschieben-runterfahrn hochschieben-runterfahrn hochschieben-runterfahrn hochschieben-runterfahrn hochschieben-
biertrinken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (29. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute 

Einiges von unserer Sonntagstour. 
Biketeilnehmer: Jochen Sechsthal, Robert Ebelsbach, Michael Untereuerheim, Werner und Sandro Eltmann, Eberhard Sand.
 Tageskilometer:45,7
Fahrzeit            : 2:44
Höhenmeter     : 554
Wetter bei 18 grad














Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Danyel (29. Juni 2009)

Servus,

am Samstag war ich mal wieder am Oko. War wie immer super! Die Strecke war endlich mal trocken und dadurch noch schneller als sonst. 

Auf www.Danyel-Racing.de gibts ein paar Bilder + ein kurzes Video


----------



## slowup-fastdown (29. Juni 2009)

hallo

nix heute im wald spielen,

wir spielen heute im garten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




weißwein - rotwein - weißwein - rotwein ........
- gartenweinfest

bei unserem steigerwaldbiker stefan
http://www.rippstein.de/pdf/gartenweinfest.pdf

man sieht sich ........     in die augen und prostet sich zu






gruß mathias


----------



## böser_wolf (30. Juni 2009)

so gestern schön im wald spielen gewesen da´s aber so schwül war haben wir nach 5-6hochschieben abgebrochen und die kisten zu schießhaus hoch gekurbelt um radler zu tanken bevor wir den trail richtung stadt genommen haben um da am lavazza nochn radler einzuwerfen


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. Juni 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so gestern schön im wald spielen gewesen da´s aber so schwül war haben wir nach 5-6hochschieben abgebrochen und die kisten zu schießhaus hoch gekurbelt um radler zu tanken bevor wir den trail richtung stadt genommen haben um da am lavazza nochn radler einzuwerfen



Hi Walter,
wo wart ihr, Kartofelbeet oder mehr Richtung Üchtelhausen ?

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Erwin wie sieht es bei dir diese Woche Abends aus?
Vielleicht hast ja mal Zeit und Lust auf ne Runde.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (30. Juni 2009)

Hi Michi,
momentan siehts schlecht aus, kann immer nur kurzfristig meine Runden drehen, da ich beruflich etwas angespannt bin.
Zusätzlich habe ich noch etwas Bikeprobleme 
Das Drössiger (ehemals CheckerPig) bekommt einen neuen Antrieb (Kettenbätter vorne, Kette und Ritzelpacket) deswegen fahre ich zur Zeit nur mit dem Supershuttle was die Touren etwas einschränkt.
Aber demnächst sollte wieder mal was gehen

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## fromanck (30. Juni 2009)

Donnerstag eine Runde in Königsberg? Ist auch mit Supershuttles zu fahren...
Treffen am Sportplatz, gewünschte Uhrzeit?


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. Juni 2009)

fromanck schrieb:


> Donnerstag eine Runde in Königsberg? Ist auch mit Supershuttles zu fahren...
> Treffen am Sportplatz, gewünschte Uhrzeit?



Hi
Königsberger Runde da war ich bisher nocht nicht dabei. Diesen Donnerstag sollte es gehen.



> Ist auch mit Supershuttles zu fahren...


Wenns nicht so lang und heftig rauf geht, sonst müßt ihr warten

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## fromanck (30. Juni 2009)

den Dornbusch-Berg gehts schon rauf, ist ja aber schön asphaltiert
ich selber gehöre auch zur letzten langsamen Gruppe...

Termin Vorschlag?


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. Juni 2009)

fromanck schrieb:


> den Dornbusch-Berg gehts schon rauf, ist ja aber schön asphaltiert
> ich selber gehöre auch zur letzten langsamen Gruppe...
> 
> Termin Vorschlag?



Donnerstag 18:00 oder 18:30 Uhr Treffpunkt

@Rest 
wie siehts aus mit Donnerstags Biken

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Matschoke (30. Juni 2009)

ja prima, diesen Donnerstag könnt´s bei mir endlich mal klappen. Auch noch fast vor der Haustür 
Ich bin dabei


----------



## Michi83 (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Donnerstag klingt gut.
Hoffe mein MTB ist bis dahin wieder fit. Hab eine Schraube von der Lagerung der Diagnolstreben des Hinterbaus verloren.


Gruß


----------



## badile (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 


bin neu im Forum und wollte eigentlich mal mitfahren. Klappt nur leider diese Woche nicht und das obwohl ich Heimspiel hätte... 

 Naja, hoffe ihr nehmt mich ein ander mal mit! Fahrt ihr jeden Donnerstag?

 Gruß
 Andreas


----------



## brndch (30. Juni 2009)

Hey Andreas,

jo wir fahren jeden Donnerstag meistens  um 18:30 Uhr und  ca 2h.
Tempo ehr moderat.

Fahren meist in Schweinfurt, schwendenschanze, Hassfurt oder auch mal im Steigerwald.

Bis demnächst

Gruß


----------



## fromanck (30. Juni 2009)

Pardon, bin Donnerstag Abend plötzlich doch auf Arbeit!

Kein Fahren in Königsberg!

Normal dürft es aber nächsten Donnerstag dann mal klappen

Am Wochenende würde ne Runde Schwedenschanze oder Königsberg möglich sein....

fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (30. Juni 2009)

Wei GEIL is das den! Es hat am Sonntag in Frammersbach jemand die Auffahrt am Grabig gefilmt.
schauts euch mal an:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJfKxR2dQaA&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mtb-news.de%2Fforum%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D369980%26highlight%3DFrammersbach%26page%3D16&feature=player_embedded

Gruß


----------



## The_Ralle (1. Juli 2009)

@badile 
Willkommen im Thread.
Jep - wenns klappt fahren wir jeden Donnerstag - oder nach gesonderter Abspreche hier im Forum.

@alle anderen
für Donnerstag werden neue Vorschläge entgegen genommen.
Schade, dass Königsberg nicht klappt...aber beim nächsten Mal


----------



## The_Ralle (1. Juli 2009)

Hatte gerade n Telefonat mit  und wir würden für morgen zwei Örtlichkeiten in den Raum schmeissen:

1. Schweisten-Büchelberg-Sulzbach Hometrails

    oder

2. Haßfurt-Sailershausen-Trial-Wurzelzeug

Ich persönlicih bin ja für 1. weil - danach SAK-Einkehr mit - naja - ihr wisst schon 

Gebt mal Laut!!!


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. Juli 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Hatte gerade n Telefonat mit  und wir würden für morgen zwei Örtlichkeiten in den Raum schmeissen:
> 
> 1. Schweisten-Büchelberg-Sulzbach Hometrails
> 
> ...


Hi Ralle,
ist 1 mit dem Supershuttle machbar (16 Kg) + Übergewicht von mir  

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (1. Juli 2009)

Klaro is das mit dem Bionicon zu machen- schöne Spielmöglichkeiten zwischendrin- können ja manche Sachen auch n paarmal fahren! Bin auch am überlegen ob ich evtl. mein Haro mitnehm...
Den etwas längeren Fuchsmühlberg werden wir dann vermutlich raufschieben, aber des geht scho. Müssen ja keine Leistungsrekorde 
aufstellen 

Mal schaun, was die anderen so meinen und dann trag ich das Ganze mal ins Last-Miunute-Biken ein


----------



## Michi83 (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

wenn Möglichkeit 1 gewählt wird, bräucht ich noch ne kleine Wegbeschreibung wo ich hin muss.
Würde sagen wir nehmen alle die "schweren" Bikes dann wirds allg. weng langsamer 

Also wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei.

Gruß


----------



## The_Ralle (1. Juli 2009)

Wegbeschreibung:
Hofheim-Eichelsdorf-immer geradeaus weiter-ca.4km nach Eichelsdorf dann bitte RECHTS Richtung Ermershausen abbiegen. Da steht Schweinshaupten auch schon mit auf dem Wegweiser. Nach Ortseingang ca. 75m rechts abbiegen und schon stehst du auf dem Parkplatz auf dem wir uns treffen!!

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## skateson (1. Juli 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Ralle,
> ist 1 mit dem Supershuttle machbar (16 Kg) + Übergewicht von mir
> 
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin



Also 

Ich kann leider am Do nicht bin auf Festival.

Aber nächsten Do sicher dabei.

Also die Büchelbergrunde bin ich bis jetzt immer mit dem Bergamont gefahren.Denn Fuchsmühlberg kommt man auch hoch damit, ist aber nicht so einfach

So dann, bis denn.

Gruß Sven


----------



## The_Ralle (2. Juli 2009)

*!!!!!!!!JUNGS OBACHT - ICH SAG FÜR HEUTE ABEND AB!!!!!!!!*
Hab die Woche noch einiges zu tun und komm sonst nicht rum.
Entweder macht Fränky den Guide, oder der Stefan  oder ihr trefft euch in Eigenabsprache woanders.
Wird bei mir nix heute!
*Aber nächsten Donnerstag wird Königsberger Wald unsicher gemacht!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (2. Juli 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> *!!!!!!!!JUNGS OBACHT - ICH SAG FÜR HEUTE ABEND AB!!!!!!!!*




*.....ich auch!*


----------



## Michi83 (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

wer ist dann heut abend überhaupt dabei?

Wenn keiner fährt könnten wir auch weng im SW-Wald fahren. Erwin?

Gruß


----------



## brndch (2. Juli 2009)

Ich fahr heut abend wieder so ab 22:30 im Steigerwald war gestern ganz angenehm.
Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute,
nach dem ich Stefan in der Kantine getroffen habe gibt es eine 
Änderung:
Treffpunkt Eichelsdorf (Parkplatz Schwendeschanze) 
Uhrzeit 18:30
Wir fahren dann an der Schwendenschanze.
@Michi
momentan sind wir zu dritt.
SW-Wald (Schonunger Trail, Karoffelbeet, Trail nach Kaltenhof) machen wir demnächst wieder mal

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (2. Juli 2009)

Na also - ich wusste doch, dass sich die Herrschaften einig werden 

RideOnGruß


----------



## Michi83 (2. Juli 2009)

Erwin, fährst mit dem Supershuttel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (2. Juli 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Erwin, fährst mit dem Supershuttel?


Hi Michi,

Da beim anderen Bike der Antrieb noch nicht repariert ist muß ich das Supershuttle nehmen.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (2. Juli 2009)

na das passt doch 
Werde dann mein Haro mitbringen. 
also bis heut abend.


----------



## zanderschnapper (2. Juli 2009)

*Hi Leute,
ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß heute Abend!

Und passt mir auf den Erwin auf!*


----------



## Mephato (2. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute 
hab dank Noel(Bike-Emotions, super Laden ), endlich mein neues MTB, Cube Stereo k18 09.
Wenn ihr im SW Wald unterwegs seid sagt mir bitte bescheid, würd gern paar Runden mit euch fahren

Grüß Andi


----------



## Gandalf01 (4. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute,

noch ein kleiner Nachtrag von Donnerstag, wir (Stefan, Michi und Ich) sind an der Schwendenschanze ein paar schöne (mir noch nicht bekannte) Trails abgefahren
Besten Dank noch einmal an La-Le-Lu (Stefan).

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin
PS: Seit gestern habe ich zuhause auch wieder INet


----------



## Michi83 (4. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

was geht morgen, Sonntag?

Steht schon irgendwas fest?

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (6. Juli 2009)

*Hu, Hu,
ist noch jemand da????*


----------



## The_Ralle (6. Juli 2009)

Freilich!
Also - selbiger Versuch wie letzte Woche: Donnerstag Königsberger Wald unter ortskundiger Führung durch Fred!?!


----------



## brndch (6. Juli 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Freilich!
> Also - selbiger Versuch wie letzte Woche: Donnerstag Königsberger Wald unter ortskundiger Führung durch Fred!?!



Wie kann man sich das vorstellen?
Hätt am Do auch mal wieder Zeit!
Gruß


----------



## fromanck (6. Juli 2009)

Donnerstag dann also in Königsberg!

Treffen am Sportplatz (zwischen Königsberg und Unfinden) kennt jeder?

Uhrzeit?

Wetter egal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (6. Juli 2009)

Aus unserer Sicht (aus Richtung Hofheim/Ostheim kommend) befindet sich der Sportplatz kurz nach Unfinden auf der linken Seite 

Uhrzeit: ich würde 18.30 Uhr vorschlagen.

mal abwarten was die restliche Gemeinde so spricht


----------



## böser_wolf (6. Juli 2009)

wie soll ein normaler mensch unfinden finden weil unfinden ja schon sagt des mers net finden kann  seltsam seltsam


----------



## Steevens91 (6. Juli 2009)

Hey,

also ich wär am do auch wiedermal mit dabei 

Gruß


----------



## Mephato (6. Juli 2009)

Viel Spaß am Donnerstag beim Königsberg =)
Hat morgen vielleicht jemand Bock auf ne Runde im SW Wald, wenns net gewittert?

Gruß Andi


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. Juli 2009)

Mephato schrieb:


> Viel Spaß am Donnerstag beim Königsberg =)
> Hat morgen vielleicht jemand Bock auf ne Runde im SW Wald, wenns net gewittert?
> 
> Gruß Andi



Hi Andi,
leider muß ich morgen Fußball spielen  sonst hätten wir eine Runde drehen können.
Für die Montagsrunde der Triebtreter ist es leider auch schon zu spät, die fahren immer um 19:00 Uhr am Laden weg, sonst hättest Du Dich heute dort einklicken können.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. Juli 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> wie soll ein normaler mensch unfinden finden weil unfinden ja schon sagt des mers net finden kann  seltsam seltsam



Hi Walter, des hesst net Unfinden sondern Üfld auf fränkisch und dann kann man es es wieder finden wenn man von Königsberg Richtung Junkersdorf fährt 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo Andi,

wann gedenkst du denn morgen im SW-Wald zu fahren?

Gruß


----------



## Mephato (6. Juli 2009)

@ Erwin war heut Mittags schon paar Stunden unterwegs, das Wetter schaut im Moment ja auch net so toll aus. Gehts nachm Fußball garnicht mehr bei dir ^^?
@Michi wär eigentlich egal, fahr meistens meistens Vormittags so ca von 10-12 und dann Abends ca von 18-20Uhr. Wär aber auch für andere Zeiten offen. Kennste dich im SW Wald gut aus?

Gruß Andi


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. Juli 2009)

Mephato schrieb:


> @ Erwin war heut Mittags schon paar Stunden unterwegs, das Wetter schaut im Moment ja auch net so toll aus. Gehts nachm Fußball garnicht mehr bei dir ^^?
> @Michi wär eigentlich egal, fahr meistens meistens Vormittags so ca von 10-12 und dann Abends ca von 18-20Uhr. Wär aber auch für andere Zeiten offen. Kennste dich im SW Wald gut aus?
> 
> Gruß Andi


Hi Andi,
ne nach dem Fußball geht nix mehr, da steig ich auf kein Fahrrad mehr
Da fühle ich mich wahrscheinlich noch älter als ich schon bin.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (6. Juli 2009)

morgen 10-12  jo das wär ok
auskenn tu ich mich auch etwas 
bin aber zur zeit nur mit nem eingangrad unterwegs 
also pflicht und kür touren 
pflicht=hochkommen 
kür=runterknallen


----------



## Michi83 (6. Juli 2009)

@andi
Also Gut auskennen ist denk ich mal übertrieben...

Zeit hätte ich wenn dann von 18-20Uhr.

Gruß


----------



## Mephato (6. Juli 2009)

@ Erwin ok versteh schon  naja vielleicht nen anderes mal =)
@Wolf klingt gut, fahren wir halt weng gediegen durch die Gegend. Wo treffen wir uns dann? Beim Biergarten unterhalb der Petersstirn ?
@ Michi  selber Platz 18Uhr?
@ alle, bin aber nicht so der erfahrene Biker und auch noch mehr oder weniger vorsichtig mit meinem Neuen unterwegs.


----------



## brndch (6. Juli 2009)

sers,

wie lange soll den die runde am do werden?

Fährt hier jamand von euch mit?
funatic-marathon.de

Gruß


----------



## fromanck (6. Juli 2009)

Die Runde wird ca. 1 1/2std. oder nach wunsch auch länger dauern


----------



## The_Ralle (7. Juli 2009)

@Fred 
Ich würd sagen, trag den Termin ins Last-Minute-Biken ein und dann sollen sich die Herrschaften einschreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fromanck (7. Juli 2009)

Einschreiben ist ab jetzt möglich


----------



## Matschoke (7. Juli 2009)

Sers, ich hab mich mal für Do eingetragen. Ob´s bis dahin klappt kann ich aber noch nicht 100%ig sagen (denk aber schon).

Bis denne, Jochen


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute,

und wieder wirds nichts mit mir und den Köningsberger Trails . Habe mich am Dienstag beim Fußball etwas verletzt  (bin halt doch ein alter Mann ).
Ich wünsche Euch heute Abend keinen Regen und viel Spaß.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (9. Juli 2009)

Erwin,
Du machst mir langsam etwas Sorgen 
Kleiner Trost, ich bin auch nicht dabei, bin mal wieder im Ausland


----------



## The_Ralle (9. Juli 2009)

Kurze Zusammenfassung:

Teilnehmer für heute Abend:

 - Fred
 - Moritz ?
 - Stefan S. 
 - Stefan N.
 - Kobi
 - Sven
 - Fränky
 - Philipp (der is neu) 
 - Ralf


KaffeeGruß


----------



## slowup-fastdown (9. Juli 2009)

hallo mountainbiker,

die sander sind im feierwahn
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4 tage altmainweinfest .....    ihr kennt's ja

www.altmain-weinfest.de





Aufbau Abbau Helferfeste
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 etc.

da fährste als sander fast kein rad im juli
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




auch die steigerwaldbiker sind am helfen und feiern

also viel spaß heut abend.

man sieht sich auf'm fest oder später auf'm bike






 mathias


----------



## brndch (10. Juli 2009)

Sers,

fährt von euch jemand den Kuppenritt nächstes WE?
Bin gerade am Zweifeln ob ich mit dem mtb oder dem RR anrücken soll!
Oder gibts andere Vorschläge!
Gruß

Schaltwerk ist wieder gerade gebogen


----------



## Michi83 (11. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

zum Thema Kuppenritt.
Von den Steigerwaldbikern fährt ein Teil.
Ich werde mit dem MTB die lange MTB Tour machen mit noch 2 Kollegen.

Gruß


----------



## brndch (12. Juli 2009)

Sers,

habe nächste woche frei.
Falls so ab dienstag jemand bock hat zu fahren kann er sich gerne bei mir melden.
so 2-3 stunden
Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (12. Juli 2009)

Hi,
mal ne Frage an die Burgebrach Marathon Teilnehmer.
Wie ist es denn gelaufen?
Macht doch mal einer ne Meldung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclomaster (12. Juli 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi,
> mal ne Frage an die Burgebrach Marathon Teilnehmer.
> Wie ist es denn gelaufen?
> Macht doch mal einer ne Meldung.



Die wollten uns umbringen!


----------



## brndch (12. Juli 2009)

Da muss ich Thilo leider zustimmen die Steckenführung war echt unzumutbar. Mann kanns gar ned in Worte fassen. Das da nix schlimmeres passiert ist wundert mich schon weng. Naja und von der Streckenausschilderung wollen wir mal gar ned erst sprechen.


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute,
so das war es für diesen Monat mit Biken.

Meine Bikes kommen diese Woche zur Inspektion und Reperatur zum Walter. (Möglicherweise wird heute Abend noch eine Runde mit den Triebtretern gedreht)

Ich melde mich dann mal bis zum 01 August ab.
Urlaub.

Denn ab Donnerstag Abend gehts für eine Woche auf die Aida und im Anschluß wird noch eine Woche auf Kreta faul in der Sonne gelegt 





>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Mephato (13. Juli 2009)

Na dann schönen Urlaub =)


----------



## slowup-fastdown (13. Juli 2009)

na dann mal nen schönen urlaub erwin.

aber wenn du dich alle 1/2 stunde mal rumdrehst, und dir alle stunde ein bier holst wird das schon fast als aktivurlaub angesehen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gruß bis in den september, weil ich mich dann auf die socken mache wenn du wieder deine bikes wieder quälst.






gruß mathias


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute,
das war heute eine schöne Tour mit den Triebtretern (11 Mann),

Peterstirn -> Tumabfahrt -> Höllental -> Lindenbrunnen (Mehrmals ) und dann wieder in die Stadt zurück.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (13. Juli 2009)

mal bewegte bilder dazu
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j80mt323sDE"]YouTube - 13 7[/ame]


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. Juli 2009)

Super 
Walter un Joscha 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (13. Juli 2009)

Hmmmmm,
hätt ich doch ein Rad mitnehmen soll´n


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mephato (13. Juli 2009)

Da ist heut nochmal gutes Wetter, ihr macht ne super Tour in SW und ich muss 2. Schicht haben 
naja ich hoff ihr hattet Spaß
@Walter die Strecke bist aber letzes mal schneller runter gefahren xD oder täuscht die Geschwindigkeit aufm Video ?


----------



## böser_wolf (14. Juli 2009)

das täuscht
ist immer so
ich bin so langsam


----------



## Gandalf01 (14. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute,

auf der Seite vom Walter (http://schlammspringer.blogspot.com) sind auch noch ein paar Bilder 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## kobiZ (14. Juli 2009)

@ all 

Wo wird eig. diesen Do. gefahren  ????
(SW-Wald odda Haßberge...?) 


Gruß
Kobi


----------



## brndch (14. Juli 2009)

Haibike94 schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> Wo wird eig. diesen Do. gefahren  ????
> (SW-Wald odda Haßberge...?)
> ...



Oder Steigerwald???
Fragen über Fragen!!!


----------



## kobiZ (14. Juli 2009)

Und keine Antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mephato (14. Juli 2009)

@ Walter, sah als wir unterwegs waren aber anders aus  Mit was filmste den eigentlich? Haste eigentlich Helmkamera's in deinem Laden?
@ thread, fahrt am Donnerstag am Steigerwald oder Haßberge und nächste Woche dann im SW Wald, da bin ich auch dabei, weil ich mein Rad zurückbekomm und keine drecks 2. Schicht hab


----------



## böser_wolf (15. Juli 2009)

ne wir wollen uns aber ne helmcam zulegen  im moment is es ne ixsus digicam
is immer etwas schwierig den speed auf vid festzuhalten aber wir üben noch

ps!!!!!!!!!!!
 Standard  Gute Neuigkeiten von der Bikewelt Feuerberg
Du hast vielleicht das Drama um die Bikewelt Feuerberg mitbekommen - noch nicht eröffnet gab es schon die erste Klage und das ganze Projekt drohte zu scheitern.

Betreiber in spe Didi Händel hat mir den aktuellen Status mitgeteilt, der Grund zur Hoffnung auf eine baldige Eröffnung gibt:

Die Gerichtsverhandlung gestern ist aus meiner Sicht sehr gut verlaufen. Wir haben mit dem Landesbund für Vogelschutz einen Vergleich geschlossen und somit wurde die Klage zurück gezogen. Die ursprüngliche Genehmigung wird um 3 Punkte erweitert, mit denen ich sehr gut leben kann. Sobald ich die überarbeitete Genehmigung vom Landratsamt zugestellt bekommen habe, können die Bauarbeiten wieder aufgenommen werden. Wann wir letztendlich eröffnen, hängt davon ab, wie schnell uns das Landratsamt die Genehmigung zukommen lässt.
Jetzt hat das ganze Drama doch noch ein gutes Ende genommen.
Ich freue mich.

Didi Händel

Bikewelt Feuerberg


----------



## SpeedFox (15. Juli 2009)

Hey hier kommt speedy 


wie siehtsn jetzt aus mein bike kollege, den i letztes mal mitgeschleppt hab, löchert mich FAST TÄGLICH MIT DER FRAGE

WO denn AM donnerstag MOUNTAINBIKE gefahren WIRD!

und ich muss dauernd        antworten!

also wie siehts jetzt GANZ GENAU aus?

Denn wir haben heut ja scho Mittwoch!

Und genug Vorschläge sind ja a scho gemacht worden....nur noch keine genaue Zusagen!

Cyou


----------



## kobiZ (15. Juli 2009)

Mephato schrieb:


> @ Walter, sah als wir unterwegs waren aber anders aus  Mit was filmste den eigentlich? Haste eigentlich Helmkamera's in deinem Laden?
> @ thread, fahrt am Donnerstag am Steigerwald oder Haßberge und nächste Woche dann im SW Wald, da bin ich auch dabei, weil ich mein Rad zurückbekomm und keine drecks 2. Schicht hab



haßberge wär scho net schlecht 

abba es fühlt sich ja hier keiner angesprochen dazu was zu sagen


----------



## brndch (15. Juli 2009)

ich schmeiß mal den zabelstein in die runde


----------



## zanderschnapper (15. Juli 2009)

JA Christian,

nehm die Burschen mit zum Zabelstein und jag sie anständig die Berge hoch 
Ich kann's ja leicht sagen, weil ich diesen und nächsten Donnerstag nicht dabei sein kann.
Bin wieder mal im "Ausland".


----------



## fromanck (15. Juli 2009)

Ich bin sozusagen Donnerstag nicht dabei,da ich nur bis 18:30 Uhr kann, aber ich fahre dafür bei mir um 17 Uhr ne kurze Runde,fals sich jemand anschliesen möchte...


----------



## Michi83 (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

also wie sieht es morgen aus.
Macht doch mal ne Ansage.
Wo, wann?

Gruß


----------



## brndch (15. Juli 2009)

huhu 
keiner mehr da???
Alle weg???
Schade


----------



## kobiZ (15. Juli 2009)

Also ich fahr morgen warscheinlich mit em Stefan N. SW-Wald....ich schätz ma wer mitfahren will kann ruhig mit 
soll halt sich einfach ma melden...

abba gegen andere Vorschläge hät ich nix einzuwenden  (abba meldet sich so wies aussieht keiner.....-tote hose- )

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steevens91 (15. Juli 2009)

Jup, morgen schöne Tour SW wald, evtl. mit Schnitzelvernichtung


----------



## brndch (15. Juli 2009)

Ab wo wollt ihr denn fahren?


----------



## Steevens91 (15. Juli 2009)

Wir könnten dich in SW mitnehmen


----------



## Cyclomaster (15. Juli 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Ab wo wollt ihr denn fahren?



Gibt es SCHON ergebnisse aus Burgebrach?

Wie liefs bei dir?


----------



## brndch (16. Juli 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Gibt es SCHON ergebnisse aus Burgebrach?
> 
> Wie liefs bei dir?



Ne hab noch nix gelesen.
Hab 2h 5 min. gebraucht.
War ned so meine Stecke. 
Ich hasse solche Rennrad heizer Stecken.

Fand die Veranstaltung an sich aber ned wirklich empfehlenswert.
nächstes jahr ohne mich
Gruß


----------



## böser_wolf (16. Juli 2009)

so was geht jetzt heut spielen im sw wald oder was geht 
treffpunkt usw???????


----------



## Steevens91 (16. Juli 2009)

16.30 an der hölle


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute,

so letzte Tour gemacht (Schonunger Trail -> Dianenlust Trail -> Turm Abfahrt) und das Supershuttle beim Walter abgegeben.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin
PS: @Walter Größe 56


----------



## Michi83 (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo erwin,

wie ist die Lage auf den Trails?
Ist es noch arg matschig?

Es geht denn heute? Denk ich muss alleine fahren.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo Erwin,

ich wünsch dir einen schönen Urlaub 
Und auf dem Schiff nicht seekrank werden und :kotz::kotz:
Gute Zeit, genieße sie - die geht nämlich sehr schnell vorbei!!


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. Juli 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo erwin,
> 
> wie ist die Lage auf den Trails?
> Ist es noch arg matschig?
> ...



Hi Michi,

Schonungen war trocken, Dianenlust naß, Turmabfahrt trocken 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. Juli 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hallo Erwin,
> 
> ich wünsch dir einen schönen Urlaub
> Und auf dem Schiff nicht seekrank werden und :kotz::kotz:
> Gute Zeit, genieße sie - die geht nämlich sehr schnell vorbei!!



Hi Holger,

Danke werde die Zeit genießen 2 Wochen sind schnell vorbei 

Aber dann gehts wieder auf Trailjagt !!!
Wir hören und sehen uns nach meinem Urlaub.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## slowup-fastdown (20. Juli 2009)

bin gestern zum fußgänger mutiert,

ein schotterweg,

zwei fußgänger,

eine allerwelts bremsung,

ein gebrochener CUBE hinterbau
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




da schaut ihr, was denkt ihr wie doof ich geklotzt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hab.

naja ein bisschenverlust hat man wohl immer, ich konnte mich noch zum glück auf dem hobel halten.

bis irgendwann mal wieder

gruß mathias


----------



## zanderschnapper (20. Juli 2009)

Sers Männer,
war gestern jemand beim "Rhöner Kuppenritt" vertreten?
Ich habs mir wegen dem Scheiß Wetter verkniffen.
Und was ich bis jetzt so gehört habe, war das Wetter in der Rhön noch schlechter als bei uns in Haßfurt.


----------



## böser_wolf (20. Juli 2009)

slowup-fastdown schrieb:


> http://si13.mtb-news.de/forum
> ein gebrochener CUBE hinterbau[IMG]http://si13.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/ka.gif
> 
> da schaut ihr, was denkt ihr wie doof ich geklotzt
> ...



na prima das haste glück gehabt das es bei sowas war und net bergab bei vollgas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi83 (20. Juli 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Sers Männer,
> war gestern jemand beim "Rhöner Kuppenritt" vertreten?
> Ich habs mir wegen dem Scheiß Wetter verkniffen.
> Und was ich bis jetzt so gehört habe, war das Wetter in der Rhön noch schlechter als bei uns in Haßfurt.


 
Hallo,

Christian ist die 130km Rennradstrecke gefahren.
Ich bin mit 2 Kollegen die 92 MTB gefahren, inkl. Rückfahrt nach Hause warens dann 158,5 km.
Wetter war teils richtig beschissen und es war richtig schön schlammig.

Gruß


----------



## tutterchen (20. Juli 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Sers Männer,
> war gestern jemand beim "Rhöner Kuppenritt" vertreten?
> Ich habs mir wegen dem Scheiß Wetter verkniffen.
> Und was ich bis jetzt so gehört habe, war das Wetter in der Rhön noch schlechter als bei uns in Haßfurt.



wir sind die 220er gefahren, das wetter war unter aller sau. aber die kleine urkunde und das gute gefühl gefinished zu haben ist ja auch was wert


----------



## brndch (20. Juli 2009)

tutterchen schrieb:


> wir sind die 220er gefahren, das wetter war unter aller sau. Aber die kleine urkunde und das gute gefühl gefinished zu haben ist ja auch was wert



Sers,
wie lange habts ihr gebrauch bei dem schönen Wetter?
War ja doch recht frisch und rutschig.
Gruß


----------



## brndch (20. Juli 2009)

Sers,

wie schauts denn am Samstag aus???
www.burning-bike.de

vll kommt ja was zusammen

Gruß


----------



## Physioterrorist (21. Juli 2009)

Wie's aussieht, wenn man die 92 er Runde beim Kuppenritt fährt seht ihr hier...





...und die Bikes sahen so aus.





Hat alle einen Satz Bremsbeläge gekostet, war aber tierisch geil...
Bei schönem Wetter kann jeder..


----------



## zanderschnapper (21. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute,
ihr habt alle meine Hochachtung verdient.
Wer bei diesen Bedingungen 92km MTB bzw. 220km mit dem Rennrad fährt ist schon ein "harter Hund".

Gratulation aus der Ferne für die Finisher


----------



## tutterchen (21. Juli 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Sers,
> wie lange habts ihr gebrauch bei dem schönen Wetter?
> War ja doch recht frisch und rutschig.
> Gruß



wir sind kurz vor halb sieben los und waren (mit pausen) um 16.50 wieder in nes. wir sind halt auch keine profis und mein kumpel (85kg) und ich (98kg) auch nicht gerade leichtgewichte. da tut jeder richtige berg weh.

teilweise ist das hinterrad im wiegetritt durchgerutscht, bergab war es eher ein schmirgeln denn ein bremsen, da wünscht man sich als rennradler mal wirklich ne scheibe. abfahrten genießen war nicht drin, eher ein kontrolliertes runterrollen mit pitschnassen füßen. dazu war es ja auch nicht wirklich warm, meist so 13 - 14°C. trotzdem ist das ziel einfach der lohn der mühe. aussteigen wäre nur drin gewesen wenn es gar nicht mehr gegangen wäre.

anmerkung an die mtb-ler: pfui pfui, ganz schön viele von euch sind den kreuzberg hoch auf die straße ausgewichen 

aber wie physioterrorist schon sagt: bei schönen wetter kann jeder, na gut, nicht wirklich jeder. ob nun die lange mounty oder die marathons, die strecken fordern schon ein gewisses grundmaß an kondition und im kopf muß es auch stimmen.


----------



## Physioterrorist (21. Juli 2009)

Wir  sind um 8.00 Uhr gestartet und um 16.00 Uhr auf den Sportplatz gelullert. Wobei wir mehrere Zwangsstopps einlegen mußten (2 mal Kette gerissen, bei mir ist ist die Höhenbegrenzungsschraube von der Schaltung weggebrochen (vier kapitale Kettenklemmer) und damit war ich ohne Oma-Gang und diverse andere Wehwehchen die nicht Wert sind aufgezählt zu werden). Mit Essenfassen auf dem Kreuzberg etwa eine Stunde Pause.


----------



## zanderschnapper (21. Juli 2009)

*R E S P E K T*


----------



## Mephato (21. Juli 2009)

Hat jemand morgen ( Mittwoch den 22.07) lust auf ne Runde im SW Wald?
Wär cool wenn jemand mit will. =)

Gruß Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (22. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute 

MÃ¶chte mal wieder einpaar fette GrÃ¼Ãe loswerden. Bei dem Pisswetter wurde man ja an diesem Sonntag ja langsam narrisch. In den letzten Monaten gingâs mit den Temperaturen Tageweise mal runder oder rauf.    

Womit haben wir das Verdient?
Der Kuppenritt war diesmal der absolute Hammer, so was hab ich schon lange nicht mehr beim Biken erlebt. TatsÃ¤chlich erklÃ¤rte mich jeder Tags danach fÃ¼r bescheuert, bei diesem Pisswetter den Kuppenritt per Bike gefahren zuhaben. Das Wasser stand uns fÃ¶rmlich in unsern Schuhen, cremigem SpaÃ auf Kreuzberger Schlammpfaden kÃ¶nnte man die Ãberschrift an diesem Tag nennen, der Regen kannte keine Gnade. Auf die obligatorische Bike und KÃ¶rperwÃ¤sche mit dem Dampfstrahler nach der Tour hÃ¤tte man gerne verzichten kÃ¶nnen. Nach geschlagenen sechseinhalb Stunden mit 92km und 2000 hm kamen wir schlieÃlich wieder in Brendlorenzen an.    

Bilder auf unser Seite im Forum unter www.steigerwaldbiker. de


----------



## zanderschnapper (22. Juli 2009)

Hi @all,
ich habe gerade von unserem Erwin eine Mail bekommen.
Ich glaube, unser Erwin lässte es sich im Moment ganz schön gut gehen 
Aber das soll im Urlaub ja auch so sein!!!!! 

*Anbei ein Bildchen von seiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung:*






Ich soll Euch alle schöne Grüße ausrichten.
Und wenn der Erwin wieder zu Hause ist, dann machen wir mal schön


----------



## böser_wolf (22. Juli 2009)

jo und daheim heult er wieder über sein 16kilo super s

evt liegts ja gar net am rad


----------



## zanderschnapper (23. Juli 2009)

Is wieder so still hier geworden 
Seid ihr schon alle im Urlaub oder mit dem Erwin auf dem CLUBSCHIFF


----------



## brndch (24. Juli 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Is wieder so still hier geworden
> Seid ihr schon alle im Urlaub oder mit dem Erwin auf dem CLUBSCHIFF



Heute nix zusammengekommen?
Ihr langweiiiiler
OK war auch weng nass!

Na ja, hab heut(gestern) noch einen lustigen Nightride gemacht.
32km/ 700Hm
war mal wieder ganz net.
Wäre auch eine ganz nette Do Runde.

Gruß

@Zander:Was ist denn jetzt mit deinem Leichtbau Racebike wird des heuer noch was?
Ich könnt mir auch schon wieder was aufbauen. Hab schon weng Ideen für den Winter gesammelt!


----------



## brndch (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

möchte sich morgen jemand für eine MTB Runde im Steigerwald anschließen?(so 60km)
Werde so gegen 11 uhr starten. Wetter ehr egal !!!
Gerne auch später.
Wer möchte kann sich so ab Oberschwabbach einklinken.
Gruß


----------



## The_Ralle (24. Juli 2009)

Sorry bin schon ausgebucht. 
Was geht eigentlich?

@Zander und UnsUwe: nix mit Keiler-Weißbier-Bike-Marathon??
Des is doch mal ne stramme Herausforderung. Ich bin zwar auch net wirklich in nem guten Trainingszustand - aber wurscht - bin auf jeden Fall dabei.

@the Rest of the Freeride-People: Sven und ihc planen für Samstag, 08.August einen Bikeparkbesuch. Wer mitkommen will kann sich gerne anschließen. Wird wahrscheinlich auf Osternohe hinauslaufen 

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## zanderschnapper (24. Juli 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> @Zander und UnsUwe: nix mit Keiler-Weißbier-Bike-Marathon??



Hi Ralle,
nee - des wird bei mir wieder nix. Bin an dem Wochenende auch schon verplant.


----------



## böser_wolf (24. Juli 2009)

so mein neues stadtfahrzeug  powerd bei erwin
mit shimano ff system freilauf in der kurbel und fixes hr 
natürlich eingangrad 
TOT DER KETTENSCHALTUNG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi83 (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

morgen gehts bei mir nach Altenschönbach, Schloßberglauf.

Was steht Sonntag Nachmittag an?

Gruß


----------



## Michi83 (24. Juli 2009)

Mal zum Thema Keiler.

Welche Distanz fahrt ihr`? Christian, Ralle?

Gruß


----------



## brndch (24. Juli 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Mal zum Thema Keiler.
> 
> Welche Distanz fahrt ihr`? Christian, Ralle?
> 
> Gruß



Wir fahren die Mitteldistanz die ist mit 58km und 1400Hm recht gut zu fahren.Deshalbist das Zeitziel auch recht eng gesteckt.
Nur des Starterfeld bereitet mir weng Kopfschmerzen.

Gruß

@wolf: gibst von dem Rad auch ein Bild mit fahrer ich kann mir des nur schwer vorstellen?!?


----------



## böser_wolf (25. Juli 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> @wolf: gibst von dem Rad auch ein Bild mit fahrer ich kann mir des nur schwer vorstellen?!?




wieso??? klar fährt das


----------



## brndch (25. Juli 2009)

nene ich kann mir deine wenigkeit nur sehr schwer auf dem rad vorstellen?!?


----------



## fromanck (25. Juli 2009)

wie wärs mit  Sonntags um 14:00 mit ne Runde an der Schwedenschanze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kindergartenjo (25. Juli 2009)

fromanck schrieb:


> wie wärs mit  Sonntags um 14:00 mit ne Runde an der Schwedenschanze




Mhhh, wie lang soll denn diese Runde werden, war noch nie da, könnte mir aber mal vorstellen, mitzufahren... 
Und was sagen denn die anderen SWler?


----------



## böser_wolf (25. Juli 2009)

da bin ich noch besoffen 
partymodus AN


----------



## brndch (25. Juli 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> da bin ich noch besoffen
> partymodus AN



Oh ja,
ich glaube der Sonntag wird morgen sehr kurz!


----------



## Michi83 (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

was ist eigentlich mit Eberhard und den Steigerwald Bikern los.
Nichts mehr los hier.


----------



## fromanck (25. Juli 2009)

Länge ? je nach Wunsch der Mitfahrer...  2-4 Std. kann man sich schon dort beschäftigen
auch vorzeitiges Ausklinken is jederzeit möglich
Treffen um 14:00 wäre am Parkplatz kurz nach Eichelsdorf


----------



## Michi83 (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo Fromack,

mal schauen wie morgen das Wetter ist.
Wenns einigermaßen schön wird bin ich evt. dabei.
Wirds ne tour für die schweren Bikes oder eher was "normales"?

Gruß


----------



## fromanck (26. Juli 2009)

Die Wege kann man freilich mit jedem Rad fahren,aber bergauf bin ich langsam unterwegs und so spricht nix gegen das Haro..


----------



## Michi83 (26. Juli 2009)

hallo,

also Wetteraussichten sehen ganz gut für heute aus.
Würde sagen Schwedenschanze rules!
Heute 14:00 Uhr Parkplatz unterhalb der Schwedenschanze.
Komme mit dem schwerem Bike.

Gruß


----------



## fromanck (26. Juli 2009)

Michi, gute Entscheidung!
noch jemand dabei?


----------



## Michi83 (26. Juli 2009)

Sachen sind schon gerichtet.
Geht jetzt erst mal schön zum essen.

Geht heut aber ein wenig langsamer von statten, bin gestern erst nen Wettkampf gelaufen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (27. Juli 2009)

Sers,

Mittwoch mtb runde um den Zabelstein.
Wer mitfahren möchte 17:15 in Oberschwabbach am Schloß.

Gruß


----------



## The_Ralle (28. Juli 2009)

Ich meld mich für Donnerstag Abend ab.
Hab wieder mal Krankengymnastik (um 20.00 Uhr - echt der Hammer wie lang manche Praxen offen haben). Lass mich vor dem Rennen am Sonntag nochmal durchmassieren 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## böser_wolf (28. Juli 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Sers,
> 
> Mittwoch mtb runde um den Zabelstein.
> Wer mitfahren möchte 17:15 in Oberschwabbach am Schloß.
> ...



ähm was haste vor 
1500hm bergauf 
o hm riunter 

bzw wielange planst du die runde


----------



## brndch (28. Juli 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ähm was haste vor
> 1500hm bergauf
> o hm riunter
> 
> bzw wielange planst du die runde



nene,
dürften ab oberschwabbach so 25km und 500Hm sein.
Zabelstein 2,5 mal runterfahren.Bergauf ehr langsam.
Gruß


----------



## brndch (28. Juli 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Ich meld mich für Donnerstag Abend ab.
> Hab wieder mal Krankengymnastik (um 20.00 Uhr - echt der Hammer wie lang manche Praxen offen haben). Lass mich vor dem Rennen am Sonntag nochmal durchmassieren
> 
> Gruß
> Ralf



Heb dir die Massage lieber für nach dem Rennen auf!


----------



## The_Ralle (28. Juli 2009)

Nach dem Rennen massier ich mir erst mal die Kehler mit dem Hauptsponsor! 
Quasi:  - nicht, dass jetzt jemand auf die Idee kommt, ich steck mir so n Borstenviech rein 

wird bestimmt n interessanter Massenstart. 690 Leutz sind derzeit für die Mitteldistanz gemeldet. Werden aber garantiert noch über 700 bis zum Sonntag


----------



## Gandalf01 (29. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute,
wollte mich mal melden, hab im Hotel INET gefundem (kostet 2Euro pro Halbe Stunde ).
Na hier wird aber nicht viel gefahren  
Die Woche auf der AIDA war viel zu schnell vorbei, dort konnte ich wenigsten noch in den Fitnessraum  
@Walter werde mich nicht ueber mein 16 KG Supershuttle beklagen nur das Geraeusch musst Du noch finden.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruss Erwin


----------



## brndch (29. Juli 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Ich meld mich für Donnerstag Abend ab.
> Hab wieder mal Krankengymnastik (um 20.00 Uhr - echt der Hammer wie lang manche Praxen offen haben). Lass mich vor dem Rennen am Sonntag nochmal durchmassieren
> 
> Gruß
> Ralf



Hmmm,

wie´s ausschaut haben sich wohl alle für morgen abgemeldet???


----------



## SpeedFox (30. Juli 2009)

Moin Jungs, so wies aussieht fÃ¤llt die Donnerstagsbike â Runde, ins Wasser deshalb mach ich hiermit folgenden Vorschlag!


Biken wir halt am 
SONNTAG DEN 02. AUGUST
Treffpunkt                    Um 13uhr
Wo                              Schwedenschanze (unterer Parkplatz) wie immer halt

Wer alles bis jetzt mitfÃ¤hrt:
                                                            Sven Kraft
                                                            Frank Ehrhardt
                                    & der Neue    Philipp Kirchner

Ich schreibs noch ins Last minute biking rein!


GruÃ Speedy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (31. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute,
so die Koffer sind gepackt, das Taxi fuer 20:00 Uhr bestellt. Jetzt gehts noch einen ganzen Tag an den Pool und ans Meer . Dann gehts ab nach Hause.
@speedy
Schade am Sonntag werde ich es wohl nicht schaffen, aber demnaechst muessen wir wieder mal eine Tour machen.
@Rest und wo wart ihr gestern fahrn ?

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruss Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (31. Juli 2009)

Hi Erwin,
ist gestern wieder mal ausgefallen!!??
Wenn der "Leitwolf" fehlt, geht halt nix


----------



## fromanck (1. August 2009)

für Sonntag schaut es gut aus ,dass ich dabei bin


----------



## Physioterrorist (3. August 2009)

Nachtrag Kuppenritt
@brndch
Hier der versprochene Link vom Kuppenritt-Bericht
http://fahrradfuchs.com/cgi-bin/weblog_basic/index.php?p=1095


----------



## The_Ralle (4. August 2009)

Weckruf @ all!!!
Moin!

Wo woll mer denn am Donnerstag weng fahren?
Bitte um Vorschläge!


----------



## Gandalf01 (4. August 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Weckruf @ all!!!
> Moin!
> 
> Wo woll mer denn am Donnerstag weng fahren?
> Bitte um Vorschläge!



Donnerstags fahren auf geht's

Bin zwar angeschlagen, habe am Samstag und am Sonntag Fußball gespielt und mir eine Zerrung im hinteren Oberschenkelmuskel (Musculus biceps femoris) zu gezogen , aber a bisserl geht immer.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (4. August 2009)

Also gerade ging ein Vorschlag bei mir ein:

Schweisten (Schweinshaupten) - Sulzbach - Büchelberg... 

Kennen ja einige von uns noch nicht.

Von mir aus könn mer das fahren. Warte auf Antworten 

p.s. und auch die Herrschaften, die schon ma ab und an Interesse kund getan haben können ruhig vorbeischaun (u.a. Mephato)


----------



## Gandalf01 (4. August 2009)

Hi

wenn es bei mir nich schlimmer wird bin ich dabei, war immerhin schon über 2 Wochen nicht mehr biken.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Cyclomaster (4. August 2009)

So ich verabschiede mich mal.

Ich geh jetzt für ein paar Tage zum Trainieren in die Schweiz 

Mit Rennrad und MTB


----------



## Gandalf01 (4. August 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> So ich verabschiede mich mal.
> 
> Ich geh jetzt für ein paar Tage zum Trainieren in die Schweiz
> 
> Mit Rennrad und MTB



Na dann viel Spaß und wenig Pannen.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Klaus Dieter (4. August 2009)

moin

ich bin am donnerstag dabei 
wann solls losgehn?

klaus dieter


----------



## The_Ralle (4. August 2009)

Willkommen im Thread Klaus-Dieter
wo kommstn her?

Losgehen solls so um ca. 18.30 Uhr oder so. Wird aber noch genau abgesprochen.


----------



## Klaus Dieter (4. August 2009)

vom forellenhof


----------



## zanderschnapper (4. August 2009)

Klaus Dieter schrieb:


> vom forellenhof



...der war gut


----------



## The_Ralle (4. August 2009)

@zander
ich weiß wo der Forellenhof ist!!
biste diese Woche wieder mal dabei?


----------



## böser_wolf (4. August 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> ich weiß wo der Forellenhof ist!!



neben dem karpfenteich????????


anyway ich net dabei 
bin auf taubertal openair 

ach ja neues rad 





@ralle platzangst nein st hardride ja 
@erwin  16kilo abholen morgen?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (4. August 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> neben dem karpfenteich????????
> 
> ...
> 
> @erwin  16kilo abholen morgen?????



Morgen ist schlecht da bin ich in HZA (ist doch wieder Mittwoch) oder dann erst etwas später meist komme ich gegen 19:00 Uhr zurück

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## fromanck (4. August 2009)

Mittwoch fahr ich ne Runde an der Schwedenschanze
Treffen um 17:30 am gewohnten unteren Parkplatz von Schwedenschanze


----------



## brndch (5. August 2009)

Soooooooooooooooooooooooo,

am Wochendende war es wieder so weit! der Keiler Bike Marathon stand vor der Tür.

Sieger der Königsdisziplin:
König Ramses auf dem Weg zum Ziel




Aus unserem Thread waren leider nur Ralle und ich vertreten!
Wir erreichten leider nur sehr bescheidene Plätze auf der Mitteldistanz
Gruß


----------



## The_Ralle (5. August 2009)

@christian
hör auf dein Ergebnis zu schmälern! Du hast ne super Zeit incl. Platzierung hinglegt 

nächstes Jahr, sofern ich mich net n paar Monate vorher wieder unters Messer legen muss, komm ich mitn paar mehr Reserven an, dann wirds bei mir auch wieder besser werden 

Ich schreib dich die Büchelbergrunde jetzt mal ins LastMiunteBiken rein.
Treffpunkt 18.30 Uhr. Parkplatz Schweinshaupten (nach dem Ortseingang gleich die erste rechts)


----------



## slowup-fastdown (5. August 2009)

hallo biker,

da mein rahmen ja gebrochen ist und ich immernoch keinen ersatz habe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, habe ich mich ein bisschen umgesehen:

was haltet ihr den von dem hier: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







http://www.go-one.de/html/news.html#3






natürlich als zweitrad gedacht für die arbeit.

lässt sich klasse fahren, im flachen gehts ab wie ne rakete



viele grüße und viel spaß im wald






mathias



cube wird bis zum nightride im winter schon noch nen rahmen auftreiben. denk ich doch.


----------



## The_Ralle (6. August 2009)

Krasses Fahrzeug - aber sieh zu, dass du wieder auf dein richtiges Bike kommst 

KaffeeGruß
Ralf


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. August 2009)

Hi Matthias,

super Teil 

Falls Du einen Hardtailrahmen brauchst könnte ich Dir meinen CHeckerPig leihen, dann kannst Du zumindest ab und zu im Wald spazieren fahren 

Gestern war ich mal kurz unterwegs um mich wieder ans Biken zu gewöhnen, Schonunger Trail inklusive Bachdurchfahrt war ein Traum

@Ralle 
Ich weiß nicht ob ich es heute Abend schaffen, mein Sohn möchte sich ein Auto kaufen und da soll ich mit ein paar anschauen, falls ich nicht pünktlich am Treffpunkt bin komme ich nicht mehr.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## bikepoli (6. August 2009)

hi - schaut ja ökomäßi richtig cool aus.

bei richtiger Bereifung geht auf den ein oder anderen Trail (Breite beachten) auch ein bisschen was !

Familientauglich ist es auch gerade nicht - evtl. Beifahrersitz wie bei BMW-Roller c1

und dann noch preislich - min. 3 x MTB guter Standart ??????


----------



## The_Ralle (6. August 2009)

Also hier nochmal der Aufruf an alle, bis auf diejenigen, die sich für heut Abend schon definitiv abgemeldet haben, sich doch bitte entweder zu melden, oder sich gleich ins LMB einzutragen.

StressGruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepoli (6. August 2009)

hallo ralle

ich für mich bin raus   - Termine - Termine   und dann auch noch URLAUB

Wenn ich wieder so weit bin (teilnahmebereit) werde ich mich sicher wieder melden

allen viel spaß und natürlich unfall- und verletzungsfreie Touren


----------



## böser_wolf (6. August 2009)

bikepoli schrieb:


> hi - schaut ja ökomäßi richtig cool aus.




ganz ehrlich ich würd son teil mal gerne probefahren 
ich denk für nen arbeitsweg 20-50km wäre das ne gute idee 
und wenn mann das in sprit und auto kosten umrechnet
ich das es nicht zu teuer wir auf dauer 

aber ich bin ja bald auf euro bike mal sehn was es da so gibt 


und auf jeden fall besser als der :kotz: bmw c1


----------



## Michi83 (6. August 2009)

hallo,

hab die Woche 2. Schicht, Spätschicht.
Wer hat am Samstag, Sonntag Lust zum biken.
MTB, Rennrad, egal.
Zeit, Strecke, Entfernung noch offen.

Meldet euch.

Gruß


----------



## The_Ralle (6. August 2009)

Na also - dann werden wir heut doch n ordentliches Trüppchen:

Fränky 
Phil
Christian
Fred
Moritz
Klaus-Dieter
ich
...
.....
........


----------



## The_Ralle (6. August 2009)

OBACHT

Eilmeldung vom Fränky

Alle die nachher mitm Auto nach Schweisten fahren:

nach der Eichelsdorfer "Stääch" hat sich auf der rechten Seite ein kostenpflichter Fotograf platziert!!  Also nich blitzen lassen Leutz!

Bis dann!!


----------



## slowup-fastdown (6. August 2009)

biker,

bin schon na dran mir das ding zu kaufen.

techn. daten:

30kg
2,65m lang
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



0,95 breit
bodenfreiheit 10 cm
vollgefedert
biergartentauglich, da drei räder


aber nun der haken

>>>>  5300,- Euronen

ja da is so en supershuttle ein richtiges schnäppchen






mathias






immer noch kein rahmen da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (6. August 2009)

na da meld ich mich für ne probefahrt mal an


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. August 2009)

Hi Leute,
so Samstagtour mit Michi ist rum, wir habe ein paar schönen Trails abgefahren, Schonunger Trail, Lindenbrunnen Trail und haben dann noch schnell mal beim Lake Jump der Bike Unit vorbei geschaut.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (8. August 2009)

Hallo,

war heut sehr schön.
Top Touren Guide.

Auf wieviele Km/Hm, Zeit haben wirs denn gebracht.

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. August 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> war heut sehr schön.
> Top Touren Guide.
> ...



Hi Michi

Länge: 46,8
Dauer: 3,15 (nur Fahrtzeit ohne Lake Jump  )
HMS: ca. 550hms

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (10. August 2009)

Sehr schön 
 Neueste Osternohe-Pics im Fotoalbum online 

Dickes Danke nochmal an Fred


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. August 2009)

Hi Leute,

mein Supershuttle hat seit letzter Woche einen Zwillingsbruder in der Schweiz 



 





http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6214417&postcount=717



>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Mephato (10. August 2009)

Geiles Bike =)

Wie war dein Urlaub eigentlich? 

Gruß Andi


----------



## The_Ralle (11. August 2009)

Schon Vorschläge für Donnerstag?


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. August 2009)

Mephato schrieb:


> Geiles Bike =)
> 
> Wie war dein Urlaub eigentlich?
> 
> Gruß Andi



Hi Andi,

Urlaub war super 
Ich sage nur einmal AIDA immer AIDA 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (11. August 2009)

Also wegen Donnerstag:

-Schweinfurter Wald. Guide: Walter???
-Steigerwald/Zabelstein. Guide: Christian???
-Schwedenschanze: Guide: Ralle???
-Schweinshaupten???

Wie siehts aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (11. August 2009)

do   abend sw 
könnte zu 95% klappen


----------



## brndch (11. August 2009)

Diesen Donnerstag leider ohne mich!

Wenn jemand am 23.8 noch nix vorhat kann er sich mir gerne anschließen:
http://www.rfc-rossbach.de/


Gruß
XXX

@Ralle:kleines vid vom keiler aber bitte keine krämpfe beim anschaun bekommen
http://www.mainpost.de/mediencenter/videos/sts19436,3210.html


----------



## The_Ralle (12. August 2009)

Folgende Personen haben sich gestern verabredet und werden morgen Abend - ich sag mal -   egelfP-liarT   betreiben:

Sven, Stefan , Ralf

Falls ihr im SW-Wald fahrt wünsch ich schonmal viel Spaß. Wir "präparieren" bei uns die Piste n bißchen  - wie gesagt.


KaffeeGruß
Ralf


----------



## Klaus Dieter (12. August 2009)

abend

könntet ihr in schweistn morgn noch 4 helfende hände gebrauchn?

klaus dieter


----------



## böser_wolf (13. August 2009)

hey wo trefft ihr euch morgen ????


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. August 2009)

Hi Leute,

was geht heute Abend?
@Ralf 
 egelfP-liarT  an der Schwendenschanze?

@Walter 
Schweinfuter Wald ???

@Holger
lebst Du noch oder bist Du im hessischen Ausland versumpft 

Ich bin zwar immer noch verletzt (Muskelfaserriss) aber ein bisschen wollte ich heute schon fahren.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (13. August 2009)

Hi Erwin,
danke der Nachfrage, ja - mich gibt es auch noch 
Mit gemeinsamen Touren am Donnerstag wird es für mich allerdings recht schwierig werden, da ich jetzt nicht nur den hessischen Raum unsicher mache sondern mein Gebiet auch noch nach Rheinland Pfalz ausgeweitet wurde 

Mal sehen wie das noch wird in diesem Jahr.

Beste Grüße
Holger


----------



## The_Ralle (13. August 2009)

Achhh nöööö - das is ma richtig schlimm.
Der Gründer des Do.-Biketreffs is erst ma weg vom Fenster - sehr sehr 
Hey Holger - Halt die Ohren steif - oder was auch sonst immer 
Und melde Dich wenn du da bist, na!!

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. August 2009)

Hi Leute

war dann mal alleine unterwegs im Wässernachtal. 
Lockere 2 Stundentour mit 30 Km und 400 hms. Ich hoffe nächste Woche geht wieder mal was.
Am Wochenende ist nix mit Biken, da wird gegrillt und am Sonntag gehts zum Fußball.

>>>Gandal<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (14. August 2009)

Hi Leute 

Morgen ist es wieder soweit für eine Große Tagestour, wir Starten in der früh um 6Uhr mit 7 Biker. Die Tour führt über den Amtsbotenweg von Königsberg nach Coburg. Zurück geht es über den Planetenweg von Coburg - Schloss Banz nach Baunach und wieder zurück. Die gesamte Tour hat eine länge von 120km und ca. 2000hm.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (14. August 2009)

Hi Eberhard,
schade leider kann ich nicht mit, mein Sohn feiert morgen seinen Geburtstag, da wird gegrillt.

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß Bis demnächst mal wieder

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Bike-Oldie (16. August 2009)

Hallo Jungs 


Bei der Gestrige Tour waren 13 Biker in Richtung Coburg unter Wegs.

Tageskilometer: 141
Höhenmeter     : 2234
Zeit in Beweg. : 09:39
Zeit in Stand    : 05:17
Durchschnittge.: 15,2

Habe hier in meinem Album einige Bilder von Tour.


----------



## Gandalf01 (17. August 2009)

Hi Eberhard,

super Bilder, muß eine schöne Tour gewesen sein 

@Walter 
was geht heute Abend? Ich war Samstag im SW Wald unterwegs (Schonunger Trail ink. Bachdurchfahrt; Dianenlusttrail und Turmabfahrt und dann noch Lindenbrunnen)

@Rest was geht am Donnerstag?


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## GEORGEDD (17. August 2009)

MoinMoin Bikerkollegen!!!

nach zwei Monaten Bikeentzug treibt es mir die Traenen in die Augen hier zu lesen. Bis auf die Entzugerscheinung geht es mir hier richtig gut. Nachdem ich noch einen Monat in Airlie Beach verbracht habe sind wir nun "auf grosser Reise". Wir haben uns hier ein Auto gekauft (Ford Falcon 4.0) und haben einfach eine gute Zeit!

Seid alle gegrusst..ich hoffe euch gehts gut!

G&S


----------



## Gandalf01 (17. August 2009)

Hi Georg und Freundin 

schön von Dir zuhören und vorallem schöne Bilder, da kann man richtig neidisch werden.
Wir haben zur Zeit richtig super Bikewetter (bis zu 34° C) . 
Wenn Du wieder mal in unserer Gegend bist melde Dich dann können wird mal wieder eine Runde drehen

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (17. August 2009)

Hallo Georg,
auch Du seist herzlich gegrüßt 

Schön zu hören, das es dir und deiner Freundin gut geht.
Halt uns halt ab und zu mal auf dem Laufenden was es so Neues gibt in der großen weiten Welt.
Und ganz wichtig, sag Bescheid wenn Du das erste Mal wieder biken warts 

Viele Grüße aus dem jetzt endlich mal richtig heißen Unterfranken


----------



## The_Ralle (17. August 2009)

Hi Georg - Hi Susi

Australien - a Traum - sag ich nur 

Wenn ihr wieder mal da seid, unbedingt melden. Haben jede Menge schicke neue Strecken, die geradezu nach Kennenlernen eurerseits schreien 

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## The_Ralle (17. August 2009)

Meine Meinung zu Donnerstag:

ich wär für ne schicke Trailrunde an der Schwedenschanze! 
Treffpunkt je nach Lust und Laune um 18.00 Uhr oder um 18.30 Uhr am
unteren Schwedenschanzenparkplatz!

Was meint ihr?!

BaldisfürheutFeierabendGruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (17. August 2009)

Hi Ralle

Schwendenschanze wäre OK, wegen mir 18:00 Uhr geht aber auch 18:30 Uhr

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (18. August 2009)

Hi Leute,
nachdem ich gestern wetterbedingt nicht mit den Triebtretern fahren konnte , werde ich heute eine "kleine" Runde drehen. 
OC -> Schonunger Trail inkl. Bachdurchfahrt -> Dianenlusttrail -> Turmabfahrt -> Höllental -> Lindenbrunnentrail -> und wieder zurück nac OC 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## SpeedFox (18. August 2009)

Moin Leut 

Donnerstag Schwedenschanze hört sich gut an! 

Einigt euch nur noch mit der Zeit, wann wir uns treffen ob 18Uhr oder 18:30uhr mir is es egal!

Danke für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit bis bald und Auf Wiedersehen


----------



## zanderschnapper (18. August 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> nachdem ich gestern wetterbedingt nicht mit den Triebtretern fahren konnte , werde ich heute eine "kleine" Runde drehen.
> OC -> Schonunger Trail inkl. Bachdurchfahrt -> Dianenlusttrail -> Turmabfahrt -> Höllental -> Lindenbrunnentrail -> und wieder zurück nac OC
> 
> ...




....und ich drehe mal wieder eine Runde bei meinen hessischen Freunden - leider ohne Bike


----------



## Michi83 (18. August 2009)

Hallo,

@Erwin

Wann möchtest du denn heute fahren, evt. hast ja Lust mich mitzunehmen.
Bei mir ginge wenn dann so ab 16:00 Uhr.

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (18. August 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @Erwin
> 
> ...


Hi Michi,

wahrescheinlich so gegen 17:00 Uhr, möglicherweise kommt Stefan auch mit.
Es ist die selbe Strecke die wir am Samstag (Lakejump) gefahren sind, nur das wir noch den Dianenlusttrail und die Turmabfahrt zusätzlich machen 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (18. August 2009)

Erwin,

da bin ich dabei,
nimmst das Supershuttel denk ich mal.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (18. August 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Erwin,
> 
> da bin ich dabei,
> nimmst das Supershuttel denk ich mal.
> ...


Aber klar gehts mit dem Supershuttle auf Trailjagt 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin
PS: Stefan will mich später noch anrufen bis wann er es schafft.


----------



## Michi83 (18. August 2009)

wenn ich nichts lese bin ich gegen 17 Uhr bei dir.


----------



## Gandalf01 (18. August 2009)

OK

>>>Gandakf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Steevens91 (18. August 2009)

Hey, meld mich auch mal wieder aus der Verseknung  

Warst du auch beim lakejump, erwin?
ich war ab dem 2ten run auch da ;D

Am Do würd ich gern mitfahrn, kann aber frühestens 18.30, und müsste drauf hoffen dass mich jmnd. mitnimmt *g* 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Gandalf01 (18. August 2009)

Hi Leute
so wieder zurück.
Michi, Stefanund Ich haben eine kleine Trailtour gemacht.
Dauer: ca. 3 H (reine Fahrzeit  )
Länge: 40,6 km
HMS: ca. 600 hms 
gefahren sind wir Schonunger Trail -> Dianenlustrail + Turmabfahrt und dann 4 mal Lindenbrunnen  dort haben wir eine Arbeitskollegen von FAG getroffen und der ist dann noch etwas mit uns gefahren.
Leider sind die Bilder von der Steilwandfahrt nichts geworden 

War eine richtig schöne Feierabendrunde

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (18. August 2009)

Sers,

fahr morgen wieder weng am Zabelstein.Wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte ich fahr so gegen 17uhr los.
Gruß

Am Do würd ich auch mitfahren. Wegen mir so spät wie möglich soll ja weng warm werden.


----------



## The_Ralle (19. August 2009)

@Donnerstags-Biker

Ich schreibs jetzt ins Last-Minute-Biken rein. Treffpunkt machen wir 18.30 Uhr am unteren Schwedenschanzenparkplatz.



p.s. wer denn möchte und zeitlich unabhängig ist, kann sich auch schon um 18.00 Uhr dort einfinden. Ich bin ab 18.00 Uhr dort und wer noch dazustösst kann ja schonmal ne kleine Runde mit meiner Wenigkeit drehen


----------



## SpeedFox (19. August 2009)

Die Fakten für Donnerstag, den 20. August 2009:

Wo: Schwedenschanze

Wann: genereller Treffzeitpunkt 18:30uhr...wer früher kommt ist in guter Gesellschaft ( RALLE )

Wer: ja i sag ma ä haufen leut....& ich

Wettertechnisch:   ..... bringt eure sonnen- mit!


----------



## brndch (20. August 2009)

Servus,

hat nächste woche jemand frei und möchte mit ins Fichtelgebirge?
Möchte mich dort mal weng umschaun!( nur für nen Tag)
Genau festgelegt habe ich mich auf noch nix.
Habe aber mal den oko,Schneeberg und die Kösseine ins Auge gefasst.
Sollten so um die 50km werden. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (21. August 2009)

Hallo Leute 

Habe hier einen kleinen Auszug vom Haßfurter Tagblatt, über unsere Tour am Samstag. 

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Bike-Oldie (21. August 2009)

Hallo Erwin

Wir wollen am Sonntag den Wässernachtrail fahren, in wie weit ist er fahrbar, möchte bitte von dir einen kurzen Bericht über den Trail.

Danke
Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (21. August 2009)

Hi Eberhard,

war letzte Woche dort unterwegs, da war alles nass aber fahrbar. Ein paar Hindernisse habe ich weg gräumt aber ich weiß nicht was die "Waldarbeiter" und Fußgänger in der letzten Woche wieder reingeschmissen haben.

Ich wollte morgen eigentlich Richtung SW-Wald fahren aberich kann ja meine Tour ins Wässernachtal ändern . Welche Trails wollt ihr fahren (Wurzeltrail, Bucher Trails, Sailershauser Trail, Fuchsweg) ?

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (21. August 2009)

Hallo Eberhard,

wie weit solls denn am Sonntag gehen.
Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja mal wieder dabei zusein.

Erwin,
wann soll deine Runde morgen starten, evt. brauchst ja Begleitung 

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (21. August 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo Eberhard,
> 
> wie weit solls denn am Sonntag gehen.
> Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja mal wieder dabei zusein.
> ...



Hi Michi,

weiß noch nicht wann ich fahre, wird auf jeden Fall Nachmittag. 
Ich schreibs morgen rein 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Cyclomaster (22. August 2009)

Hallo Leute meine adeligen Laufräder  haben heute beim 24h MTB Rennen in Sulzbach Rosenberg premiere.

Mein Radel ist jetzt auf etwa 7,5kg aber da geht noch was.

So um 9- 9:30 gehts los!

Wir haben noch einen Platz imAuto frei wenn, jemand als Zuschauer mitfahren möchte kurz melden.

0952164456


Grüße

Cyclo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (22. August 2009)

Hi Erwin

Habe für Sonntag zwei Routen vorgesehen, in erster Linie wollte ich wieder einmal die Strecke Zeil Prappach mit den Wurzeltrail fahren. Wenn du natürlich Sagen würde, es währe nicht möglich hätte ich die zweite Route gefahren zum Steinernen Kreuz.

Hi Michi 

Wie du bereits gelesen hast Stehen zwei Routen zur Verfügung, die eine zum Wässernachstal wenn sie zum fahren wäre sie hätte 44km und so 400hm. Die andere währe Geusfeld -  Steinernen Kreuz - übern Murrleinsnest nach Michelau und wieder zurück, sie hätte 50km und so 700 hm.


----------



## Gandalf01 (22. August 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hi Erwin
> 
> Habe für Sonntag zwei Routen vorgesehen, in erster Linie wollte ich wieder einmal die Strecke Zeil Prappach mit den Wurzeltrail fahren. Wenn du natürlich Sagen würde, es währe nicht möglich hätte ich die zweite Route gefahren zum Steinernen Kreuz.
> 
> ...



Hi Eberhard,

werde heute Nachmittag das Wässernachtal abfahren und dann hier schreiben ob der Wurzeltrail befahrbar ist!!

@Michi 
hab Deine Handynummer melde mich dann zusätzlich. Es geht mit Sicherheit nicht vor 14:00 Uhr
>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Bike-Oldie (22. August 2009)

Hallo Erwin 

 Danke dir in voraus, und hoffe ich kann mich mal revanchieren.


----------



## Gandalf01 (22. August 2009)

Hi Eberhard,

so wieder zurück. 
Es ist alles fahrbar bis auf eine Stelle im mittleren flachen Teil da liegt ein Baum querr, den haben Michi und ich nicht weg gebracht, allerdings kann man auch dran vorbei fahren  
Wie immer sind auch ein paar Dornensträucher und etwas Brennesseln im oberen  und mittleren Teil vorhanden. 

Ich wünsche euch morgen viel Spaß, ich hoffen ich schaffen es demnächst wieder einmal mit euch zu fahren.

Hier noch die Daten für Michi:
gefahren sind wir die beiden Bucher Trails, den Fuchsweg im Tal, dann den kompletten Wurzletrail 

Dauer: ca. 2,5 h
Länge ca. 35 km
HMS: ca. 450hms

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Cyclomaster (23. August 2009)

Hallo ich gab mal ein kurze Feedback zur 24h WM

Unser 4er Team wurde 6er.

Ich war unser Startfahrer und auch der einzige aus dem Feld der in der Startrunde in Reichweite von Ralph Berner aus derm späteren Siegerteam Team Votec bleiben konnte.

http://www2.your-sports.com/details...=Web|Ergebnisse&CertificateLink=1&format=view

So ich geh jetzt schlafen


----------



## Steevens91 (23. August 2009)

GW Thilo, da hatten ja nur 3 ne schnellere durchschnittszeit als du  

hättest an der einzelwertung teilnehmen müssen


----------



## Cyclomaster (23. August 2009)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> GW Thilo, da hatten ja nur 3 ne schnellere durchschnittszeit als du
> 
> hättest an der einzelwertung teilnehmen müssen




 Ralph Berner Erfolge 

    * 20 Mountainbike Marathon Siege seit 1998
    * Deutscher Singlespeed Meister 2007 Titel wurde aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht von der Singlespeedgemeinde anerkannt!
    * 2x 2. Platz Transalp-Challenge 2001/2002
    * 3. Platz Gesamt Transalp Straße 2004
    * 2x Vize Weltmeister 1987 und 1993
    * 6x Deutscher Meister
    * Olympiateilnehmer Atlanta 1996


----------



## Cyclomaster (23. August 2009)

Joey Kellys Team hat einige Runden gefressen


----------



## Steevens91 (23. August 2009)

Bleibt nur die Frage warum da nicht dein Name obendran steht


----------



## Bike-Oldie (24. August 2009)

Hi Erwin 

Der Wurzeltrail war bei diesem Wetter richtig toll gewesen. Hier die Biker die bei der Tour mitgefahren sind.

Biketeilnehmer:
Klaus Ebelsbach, Gerhard Westheim, Martin Neuschleichach, Helmut Knetzgau, Jochen Sechsthal, Sebastian, Thomas und Eberhard Sand 




Tageskilometer: 52
Fahrzeit            : 02:52
Durchschnittge.: 18,5
Höhenmeter      : 630

Gruß Eberhard


An Alle 

Werde am kommenden Samstag voraussichtlich wieder einmal eine Tagetour Starten, sie geht nach Schönbrunn  Burgebrach - Schlüßelfeld  Friedrichsberg  Ebrach - Handthal  Michelau  Zabelstein  Böhlgrund  Sand mit eine länge von 120km und 1900hm. Es ist eine Super Tour bin sie schon etliche male gefahren, wir fahren sie aber nur bei schönen Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclomaster (24. August 2009)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> Bleibt nur die Frage warum da nicht dein Name obendran steht



Ich konnte meine Team Kollegen eben nicht genügend motivieren

Nein von denen hat jeder sein letztes gegeben.!!!


----------



## brndch (24. August 2009)

Sers,

wie schauts am Donnerstag aus?
Hab gerade den Bericht von den Sandern ihrer Sonntagstour gelesen.
Und ja ich war scho ewich nix meht im  Wässernachtal...

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (25. August 2009)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen den Herren,


wollte mich auch mal wieder kurz melden 
Ich werde mir in den nächsten Tagen eine neue Bib-Short von SUGOI zulegen.


Deshalb meine Frage an alle Helden in Strumpfhosen:
Braucht noch jemand eine Radhose mit einem super Polster oder evtl. ein neues Trikot?

Vielleicht könnte ich ja noch ein paar Prozentchen aushandeln 

Hier mal der Link zu dem Shop:
http://www.sportwear-blitz.de/


Bis demnächts auf diesem Kanal


----------



## zanderschnapper (25. August 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> ...hab gerade den Bericht von den Sandern ihrer Sonntagstour gelesen.....




Ja, ich auch, 
und was hab ich mit großem Erstaunen auf dem einen Bildchen festgestellt, der Gerhard hat ein neues Bike


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. August 2009)

Hi Holger,

wieder mal im Lande .
Zur Zeit brauche ich nichts, habe mir schon das neue IBC Shirt bestellt. Mal schauen wie das aussieht.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. August 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Ja, ich auch,
> und was hab ich mit großem Erstaunen auf dem einen Bildchen festgestellt, der Gerhard hat ein neues Bike



Der Michi und Ich haben allerdings vorher erst einmal ein "paar" Bäume aus dem Weg räumen müssen sonst wäre dir Truppe nicht durch gekommen .

Der Wurzeltrail und die restliche im Wässernachtal und Buch sind zur Zeit super, allerdings bin ich momentan mehr RIchtung SW-Wald unterwegs, da die Steigerwald Biker demnächst eine Tour in diese Richtung machen wollen.
@Bike Oldie
Eberhard ich habe es nicht vergessen, ich suche nur die richtige Runde für eine Sonntag Früh. Momentan bin ich bei 3 Stunden und 3 super Trails.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (25. August 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Ich werde mir in den nächsten Tagen eine neue Bib-Short von SUGOI zulegen.



Moin,
der Holger findet wieder zeit zum Radfahren.
Viel Spaß

Is ja noch weng hin aber wer hat den am Do alles zeit?


----------



## zanderschnapper (25. August 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Moin,
> der Holger findet wieder zeit zum Radfahren.
> Viel Spaß



Ja, 
sonst rost ich ja am Ende noch ein 
Schließlich ist ja bald schon wieder Herbst, und irgendwann geht ja auch der *WINTERPOKAL* wieder los 

Haste das mit den Sugoi-Hosen gelesen?
Brauchst net ne super "Strumpfhose"???
Falls doch - bitte melden.


----------



## brndch (25. August 2009)

Sei gegrüßt fremder,

hab mir den shop mal angeschaut.
hab mich aber schon  mit löffler hosen ausgrüßtet.
bräuchte ehr noch weng was lockeres.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (25. August 2009)

Das mit dem "Femden" nehm ich dir jetzt aber etwas krum 

Hast Du demnächst mal Zeit und Lust auf ne RR-Runde?
Hast vor ein paar Monaten ja mal was geschrieben von wegen Kreuzberg und so 
So lange das Wetter noch hält sollten wir mal was fahren, gelle.


----------



## brndch (25. August 2009)

Hallo,

ja das wäre schön wenn da was zusammenkommt.
War des echt schon monate her???
Na ja im steigerwald fallen ja schon die Blätter von den Bäumen.

Wüste da aus dem stehgreif noch zwei.
Michi
Eltmänner

wie schauts aus

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (25. August 2009)

Ich würde sehr wahrscheinlich auch noch zwei bis drei Leute zusammen bringen.
Das wäre ja schon eine super Sache


----------



## Cyclomaster (25. August 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Ich würde sehr wahrscheinlich auch noch zwei bis drei Leute zusammen bringen.
> Das wäre ja schon eine super Sache


----------



## Michi83 (25. August 2009)

Hallo,

wegen Donnerstag und Wurzeltrail weiß ich noch nicht.

@RR-Fahrer, Christian ...
Wann soll denn die RR-Runde steigen. Solange es nicht gerade dieses Wochenende ist, bin ich wahrscheinlich dabei.

Dieses Wochenende gehts erstmal wieder in den Bayerischen Wald zum Radfahren.

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (25. August 2009)

Ja - Du wärst einer von den dreien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (25. August 2009)

*Mal ne generelle Frage was das gemeinsame Biken angeht:*


Wer von Euch hätte denn Zeit auch ab und zu am Montag, bzw. Mittwoch oder auch mal Freitags eine Runde zu drehen?

Uhrzeit wie gehabt, so ca. 18.00 - 18.30 Uhr
Ich frage nur, weil es ja bekanntlich bei mir am Donnerstag seeehr schlecht ausschaut 

Und man könnte ja schon mal einen ersten *NIGHTRIDE* ins Auge fassen 

Treffpunkt: ab 20.30 Uhr, denn um 21.00 Uhr ist es jetzt ja schon dunkel.

Wo gefahren wird, entscheiden wir dann kurzfristig.


Also Jungs, wie schaut's aus???


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. August 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> *Mal ne generelle Frage was das gemeinsame Biken angeht:*
> 
> 
> Wer von Euch hätte denn Zeit auch ab und zu am Montag, bzw. Mittwoch oder auch mal Freitags eine Runde zu drehen?
> ...


Hi Holger,

Montagsrunde ist doch Triebtreterrunde in SWE 

Mittwoch und Freitag geht bei mir momentan leider nicht da ich in den nächsten Wochen wieder mal zum Fußballtraining will.
Nightride das wäre mal wieder was habe am Wochenende meine Akkus geladen und die Lampen getestet

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (25. August 2009)

Erwin,
lass das mit dem Fußballspielen lieber sein.
Du hast Du doch gerade erst deine "Leistungs"-Zerrung auskuriert, oder?


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. August 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Erwin,
> lass das mit dem Fußballspielen lieber sein.
> Du hast Du doch gerade erst deine "Leistungs"-Zerrung auskuriert, oder?



 Leistungs"-Zerrung  das ist gut, muß ich mir merken

Ich kanns halt nicht lassen, nach 42 Jahren kann man nicht so einfach aufhören und nimmer spielen und kein Trainer mehr sein 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (25. August 2009)

meld mich auch diese woche ab 
bin beim wacken süd open air 
und nächste woche auf der eurobike 

aber dann gehts wieder mal


----------



## brndch (25. August 2009)

Sers,

War heute im Fichtelgebirge
Tourdaten:
50km - 1800Hm

Wer schon mal dort war hier eine kleine beschreibung:

Fleckl- Ochsenkopf-M Weg Weismainquelle-karches- Haberstein-Schneeberg-H Weg Rudolfsstein-Weissenstadt-Schneeberg-H Weg Schneebergplatte(Jetz weis ich auch warum des Teil "Platte" heißt)-Silberhaus-Uphill Seehaus-Fichtelsee-Ochsenkopf-Rodelbahnweg Bischofsgrün-Ochsenkopf- Irrgendein Wanderpfad nach Fleckl

Bilder habe ich keine gemacht ist villeicht auch besser so!
Im oberen teil waren die Wege überall sehr verblockt auch das finden einer Line war teilweise nicht einfach(bzw. unmöglich). Deswegen musste ich teilweise laufen, was mit klickschuhen auch ned gerade einfach war. Im unteren Teil war dann meist alles recht flüssig zufahren mit etwas kleinerem Felsen und Wurzeln.

Würde die Tour jeder zeit wieder fahren aber mit mehr federweg, wobei sich die Durin schon saugeil geschlagen hat.

Eine genau beschreibung von ein paar "Trails" gibts hier
www.lettenbrueder.com

Gruß

Wegen kreuzberg KW 36 hab ich keine Zeit aber danach bin ich frei.

Habe gerade noch eine paar bilder über google eingefügt.
Beim 3.Bild war auch mit bergauf schieben Schluss.


----------



## brndch (25. August 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> *Mal ne generelle Frage was das gemeinsame Biken angeht:*
> 
> 
> Wer von Euch hätte denn Zeit auch ab und zu am Montag, bzw. Mittwoch oder auch mal Freitags eine Runde zu drehen?
> ...



Montag und "Frei"tag sind eigendlich meine Ruhetage aber sonst gerne
Nightrides bei dem Wetter sich echt geil.
Bin auf 2.schicht des öfteren nach der arbeit noch mal los.


----------



## The_Ralle (26. August 2009)

Ich meld mich für morgen Abend ab.
Am Samstag ist Jugendraumfest in Schweisten mit Gyros-Spieß und sonstien Leckereien u.a. ...... (quasi da wo wir immer unser Feierabendbierchen trinken. Auf dem ganzen Gelände halt). Herzliche Einladung hiermit wer Zeit und Lust hat. Beginn 16.00 Uhr - open end 
Da is jetzt die Tage Aufbau angesagt


----------



## böser_wolf (26. August 2009)

@brndch   fränkischer gebirgswanderweg???
da hab ich mich mal mit dem zoni ausgetobt 
da sind teils echt heftig sachen am start
nehm das nox beim nächsten mal


----------



## brndch (26. August 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> @brndch   fränkischer gebirgswanderweg???
> da hab ich mich mal mit dem zoni ausgetobt
> da sind teils echt heftig sachen am start
> nehm das nox beim nächsten mal



Oh ja war teilweise auf dem Gebirgsweg(wobei die lokalen Wanderwege meist ned viel anders aussehen).Der is scho geil sind halt paar schräge schlüsselstellen dabei wo ich mit klickpedale ned fahren wollte.
Hatte ja scho mit Steinfeldern gerechnet kannte ja die DH Strecke am oko aber das des überall so ist damit hatte ich ned gerechnet.


Wie schauts mit morgen aus irrgend jemand hier der fahren möchte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kobiZ (26. August 2009)

Ich hät bock und zeit


----------



## brndch (26. August 2009)

Dann sind wir ja schon zu zweit.


----------



## La-Le-Lu (27. August 2009)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## Gandalf01 (27. August 2009)

Ich fahre auch
fragts sich nur wo

Werde wahrscheinlich meine SW-Runde drehen.
OC->Schonunger Trail->Mainberg->Dianenlustrail->Turm Abfahrt->Höllental ->Lindenbrunnen-und wieder nach Hause OC


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Klaus Dieter (27. August 2009)

moin

ich radel heut an der schwedenschanz
hatt jemand lust mitzufahren?
uhrzeit is egal

klaus dieter


----------



## Michi83 (27. August 2009)

Hallo,

Erwin, SW_Runde klingt ganz gut. Kannst Begleitung gebrauchen, wenn ja -> Wann?

Meine Tour am Wochenende wurde leider abgesagt. 

Hat jemand Lust mit nach Sulzbach zu fahren, wenns Wetter passt.
http://www.mtb-sulzbach.de/mtb-forum/index.php?area=vbcmsarea_content&contentid=32

Gruß


----------



## skateson (27. August 2009)

Hallo

Lust zum biken hätte ich schon ,habe aber leider 2 Schicht!

Vielleicht geht ja mal was am We so am Sonntag?


Gruß Sven


----------



## Gandalf01 (27. August 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Erwin, SW_Runde klingt ganz gut. Kannst Begleitung gebrauchen, wenn ja -> Wann?
> 
> ...


Hi Michi,

wie ausgemacht 17:30 bei mir

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (27. August 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Michi,
> 
> wie ausgemacht 17:30 bei mir
> 
> ...



Ich komm auch noch mit

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (27. August 2009)

Kein Problem, 
Michi und ich nehmen die schweren Bikes , also bitte kein Hardtail sonst komm ich nicht hinterher 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (27. August 2009)

Na da geht ja heut was.

*Hat noch wer Lust???*


Gruß

PS. Brauchen wir heut Licht


----------



## Gandalf01 (27. August 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Na da geht ja heut was.
> 
> *Hat noch wer Lust???*
> 
> ...



Ich nehme keines mit, Du weißt doch die Runde dauert jenachdem wie oft wir Lindenbrunnen fahren um die 3 Stunden.
Die Heimfahrt von SW ist dann wie immer auf dem Fahrradweg.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (27. August 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Kein Problem,
> Michi und ich nehmen die schweren Bikes , also bitte kein Hardtail sonst komm ich nicht hinterher
> 
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin



Ich fahr mir doch ned aufm Radweg meine guten Freeride Reifen runter!


----------



## Michi83 (27. August 2009)

Naja Sonnenuntergang nach Wetter.de 20:13.


----------



## Gandalf01 (27. August 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Ich fahr mir doch ned aufm Radweg meine guten Freeride Reifen runter!


Du kannst ja dann die Abkürzung durch den Main nehmen 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (27. August 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Naja Sonnenuntergang nach Wetter.de 20:13.



Da sollten wir schon fast in Gädheim sein, da kannst Du dann im Dunkeln nach U-euerheim fahren.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (27. August 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Du kannst ja dann die Abkürzung durch den Main nehmen
> 
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin



Wenn mir jemand seine Taucherausrüstung zur verfügung stellt gerne.


----------



## Michi83 (27. August 2009)

Erwin könnst ja dein Drössiger nehmen?
Macht aber im Lindenbrunnen denk ich mal weniger Spaß.


----------



## Gandalf01 (27. August 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Erwin könnst ja dein Drössiger nehmen?
> Macht aber im Lindenbrunnen denk ich mal weniger Spaß.



Ne Ne Lindenbrunnen und Drössiger, das geht gar nicht.

Könnte aber meine Helmlampe mitnehmen, wollte aber heute meinen neuen Helm mal ausprobieren 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (27. August 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Wenn mir jemand seine Taucherausrüstung zur verfügung stellt gerne.



Hab ich leider net, aber im Wasser fahre schon die Reifen 

Leider gibt es keinen vernünftigen Weg zurück nach OC, ohne dass man viele Höhenmeter machen muß. Wie schon gesagt 3 Stunden da wird schon etwas dunkel.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (27. August 2009)

Können ja schon um 17 Uhr starten wenn es euch nicht stört bzw. es bei euch klappt.


----------



## Cyclomaster (27. August 2009)

ICh wäre auch dabei!

Wann und wo genau?


----------



## brndch (27. August 2009)

17:15 uhr muss noch schnell was umbauen.

@Thilo in Ottendorf an der Linde son großer baum kann man ned verfehlen
@michi 17uhr in u-heim an der brücke?


----------



## La-Le-Lu (27. August 2009)

Ja was jetzt 17 Uhr oder 17.30


----------



## Michi83 (27. August 2009)

Chistian, 17 an der Brücke.
Abfahrt denk ich dann mal so 17:15 bis 17:30 bei Erwin. OC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (27. August 2009)

Hi Leute,
so wieder zurück nach ca. 39 km und knapp 2:45 H habe wir (Thilo, Christian, Michi, Stefan und ich) habe wir ungefähr 450 hms gefahren.
Die Trails waren alle super. 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Cyclomaster (27. August 2009)

Ja war toll.

Nur zum Schluss musste ich Heim wurde ja schon dunkel!

Danke nochmals an alle fürs mitnehmen.

Grüße


----------



## Gandalf01 (27. August 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Ja war toll.
> 
> Nur zum Schluss musste ich Heim wurde ja schon dunkel!
> 
> ...



Hi Thilo,
war super mit Dir zu fahren, am Schluß konnte ich Euren Speed nicht mithalten mit ein 16kg Rad gegen ein 7,5Kg Hardtail auf dem Fahrradweg das kann nichts werden.
Michi und ich sind schön langsam Richtung OC  gefahren.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Deleted 89054 (28. August 2009)

Soo langsam sah das gar nicht aus. Ich hab Dich kaum erkennen können, Erwin. 
Daß ich nix mehr gegrüßt werde versteh ich ja auch, nachdem ich kaum noch mitgefahren bin. 

Sonntag ist Schlachtfest für mich: Ich gehe mit 5kg Übergewicht und nach 3 Wochen Erkältung und 2 Wochen Taiwan an den Start.
(Die Erkältung gab's bei L' Etape du Tour auf dem Mt. Ventoux gratis dazu)
Wenigstens hab ich die 5000 Mindest-Kilometer in den Beinen, einige Hundert davon in den Alpen. 
Wetter sieht bis jetzt ganz gut aus.
Egal, wie's ausgeht: Danach kann ich das Radfahren wieder richtig genießen und dabei in die Gegend gucken, anstatt dauernd auf den blöden Pulsmesser.


----------



## Gandalf01 (28. August 2009)

snuffleupagus schrieb:


> Soo langsam sah das gar nicht aus. Ich hab Dich kaum erkennen können, Erwin.
> Daß ich nix mehr gegrüßt werde versteh ich ja auch, nachdem ich kaum noch mitgefahren bin.
> 
> Sonntag ist Schlachtfest für mich: Ich gehe mit 5kg Übergewicht und nach 3 Wochen Erkältung und 2 Wochen Taiwan an den Start.
> ...


Hi Markus,
ich hab Dich kaum erkannt, erst als Du an uns vorbei warst hab ich noch zu Michi gesagt, das war doch der Markus .
Demnächst mußt Du wieder mal mit, ich brauche ein paar neue Wege im SW Wald und Du kennst Doch sicher noch ein paar.
Ich wünsch Dir für Sonntag viel Glück und vorallem Spaß 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (28. August 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Thilo,
> am Schluß konnte ich Euren Speed nicht mithalten mit ein 16kg Rad gegen ein 7,5Kg Hardtail auf dem Fahrradweg das kann nichts werden.



Hi Erwin,
da hilft nur eins - schneller Treten 






Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Markus,
> ich hab Dich kaum erkannt, erst als Du an uns vorbei warst hab ich noch zu Michi gesagt, das war doch der Markus .





Dann warst Du ja doch schneller als angenommen !!!


----------



## Gandalf01 (28. August 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi Erwin,
> da hilft nur eins - schneller Treten
> 
> 
> ...



Ne Ne Markus ist an uns vorbei geschossen , der war schnell unterwegs. Wir sind gemütliche 20km gefahren, mehr war nach der Tour nicht drinnen.

Ich habe heute noch etwas schwere Beine, der Christian und der Thilo sind die "Hügelchen" rauf geschossen und mein Puls ging dann Richtung 172

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Deleted 89054 (28. August 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Demnächst mußt Du wieder mal mit, ich brauche ein paar neue Wege im SW Wald und Du kennst Doch sicher noch ein paar.



Klar, kein Problem!
Ich weiß zwar nicht, wann ich dann wieder auf'm Rad sitzen kann, aber ich sag dann einfach Bescheid.
Danke für die guten Wünsche, ich kann's brauchen


----------



## brndch (29. August 2009)

Sers,

hat morgen jemand bock auf ne langsame RR Runde so gegen 13uhr?
evtl. am main richtung volkach.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi83 (29. August 2009)

Hallo,

wenn du die Tour auf 10 vorverlegst bin ich dabei.
Muss gegen 13-13.30 wieder zu hause sein.

Gruß


----------



## Cyclomaster (29. August 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Sers,
> 
> hat morgen jemand bock auf ne langsame RR Runde so gegen 13uhr?
> evtl. am main richtung volkach.
> ...



Könnte dir 14heiligen anbieten.


----------



## brndch (29. August 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Könnte dir 14heiligen anbieten.


da brech ich ja zam
bin heute schon mtb gefahren


----------



## Michi83 (29. August 2009)

Hast Lust Zeit um 10 Uhr zufahren?


----------



## fromanck (29. August 2009)

Sonntag  gibts ne Schwedenschanze Tour 
Treffen um 14:00 Uhr am unteren Parkplatz


----------



## Cyclomaster (29. August 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> da brech ich ja zam
> bin heute schon mtb gefahren



Na na des schafst scho!

A Flaschen, an Riegel, zwah Euro un mei hinderrad mehr brauchst net.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (30. August 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Na na des schafst scho!
> 
> A Flaschen, an Riegel, zwah Euro un mei hinderrad mehr brauchst net.




Der Satz gehört eingerahmt - geil


----------



## skateson (30. August 2009)

fromanck schrieb:


> Sonntag  gibts ne Schwedenschanze Tour
> Treffen um 14:00 Uhr am unteren Parkplatz




Habe leider keine Zeit, wollte mal unter der Woche abends fahren.

Vielleicht wollen sich ja noch Leute anschließen.


Gruß Sven


----------



## Bike-Oldie (30. August 2009)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde 

Es war Heute so wieder einmal ein wunderschöner Tag zum Biken, man fühlte sich bei diesen Temperaturen so richtig wohl.  Stellenweise hatte sich die Gruppe bis auf 20 Biker, oder Bikerinnen vergrößert. Ja auch die Frauen  haben bei uns das Mountenbiken entdeckt und wollen fahren, und das bitte recht ernsthaft und sportlich.  



Tageskilometer: 51,7
Fahrzeit            : 03:13
Schnitt in Bew.: 16,0
Höhenmeter     : 920

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## brndch (30. August 2009)

snuffleupagus schrieb:


> Sonntag ist Schlachtfest für mich: Ich gehe mit 5kg Übergewicht und nach 3 Wochen Erkältung und 2 Wochen Taiwan an den Start.
> (Die Erkältung gab's bei L' Etape du Tour auf dem Mt. Ventoux gratis dazu)
> Wenigstens hab ich die 5000 Mindest-Kilometer in den Beinen, einige Hundert davon in den Alpen.
> Wetter sieht bis jetzt ganz gut aus.
> Egal, wie's ausgeht: Danach kann ich das Radfahren wieder richtig genießen und dabei in die Gegend gucken, anstatt dauernd auf den blöden Pulsmesser.



1845. Reiter Markus          1969 D-Schweinfurt         11:57.45,0   4:46.58,2  (2892)    19,895 ¦  2:32.47 2083.¦ 5:04.35 1962.¦ 7:24.53 1906.¦    ----  ----¦
SRAM Factory Team                                                                          ¦  1:44.06 2058.¦


----------



## Michi83 (30. August 2009)

Hallo,

war heut weng am Zabelstein unterwegs.
Dank Christian kenn ich mich nun schon weng aus und hab es auf 899 hm/51km gebracht am Zabelstein.

Eberhard, könntest du evt. wieder so gegen Freitag im Forum schreiben ob und was ihr Sonntags fahrt.
Wäre super.

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (31. August 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Gemeinde
> 
> Es war Heute so wieder einmal ein wunderschöner Tag zum Biken, man fühlte sich bei diesen Temperaturen so richtig wohl.  Stellenweise hatte sich die Gruppe bis auf 20 Biker, oder Bikerinnen vergrößert. Ja auch die Frauen  haben bei uns das Mountenbiken entdeckt und wollen fahren, und das bitte recht ernsthaft und sportlich.
> 
> ...



Hi Eberhard,

das habt ihr ja eine schöne Tour gemacht  Ich hoffe dass ich es demnächst wieder einmal schaffe mit zufahren.
Bin momentan mehr in SWE-Wald unterwegs um eine schöne Tour für euch zusammen zu stellen. Allerdings ist das gar nicht so einfach, von mir aus brauchen wir schon etwas über 30 Minuten bis zum ersten Trail nach Schonungen mit Bachdurchfahrt, den muß man einfach fahren, danach geht's weiter nach Mainberg und den hoch zum Dianenlusttrail inklusvie Turmabfahrt (sehr schön und auch etwas anspruchsvoll), von hier an gibts mehrere Möglichkeiten entweder zum Lindenbrunnen Trail oder Richtung Üchtelhausen und dann Rückwärts zum Kartoffelbeet und rauf zum Trail Richtung Kaltenhof.
Allerdings bin ich bis jetzt noch bei über 3,5 Stunden Fahrtzeit.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Der Veit (31. August 2009)

Salut zusammen!

Ich bin bisher nur alleine hier, v.a. um Hofheim gefahren. Macht aber nicht immer so viel Spaß 

Also: wer hat Lust, diese Woche ne kleine Feierabendrunde in der Nähe von Hofheim zu fahren - möglichst ohne Auto erreichbar (den Autoträger müßte ich erst wieder anpassen...)?

Schwedenschanze kenne ich schon ein paar Trails, mittlerweile auch vom Boden  - aber sicher noch nicht alle. Sonst bin ich auch für neue Wege dankbar.


Gruß,
Veit


----------



## Bike-Oldie (31. August 2009)

Hallo Erwin 

Warte schon Sehnsüchtig auf deine Trailrunde, voraus gesehen das Wetter passt. Es haben sich schon einige Biker bei mir Angemeldet dafür. Das mit der Anfahrt, würde mal sagen wir fahren mit dem Auto vor Ort und Starten ab damit dem Fahrrad wen das okay währe.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. September 2009)

Hi Eberhard,

Start wäre bei mir in OC , von hier aus Richtung Bayerhof und dann zu den Windrädern bei Waldsachsen dort vorbei Richtung Schonungen und rein in den ersten Trail . Dann gehts aber wieder am ein Stück Straße und Schotter bis wir den nächsten Trail erreichen (Dianellust Trail + Turmabfahrt) . Ab hier gibts dann mehrere Möglichkeiten, die muß ich noch ausprobieren. Letzte Woche habe ich die Tour mit einem Teil der Donnerstags Biker gemacht, der Thilo und der Christian habe mich vielleicht die Steigungen rauf gejagt.

Wegen dem Wetter müssen wir halt schauen, Schonungen und Dianenlust sind fast immer fahrbar.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (1. September 2009)

Und die schnelle Fahrer könnte man in Mainberg in einer 2. Gruppe schonmal nach Kaltenhof hochschicken und sich dann wieder oben an der Dianeslust treffen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (1. September 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Und die schnelle Fahrer könnte man in Mainberg in einer 2. Gruppe schonmal nach Kaltenhof hochschicken und sich dann wieder oben an der Dianeslust treffen.
> 
> Gruß



Hi Michi,
Ja wäre eine Möglichkeit, aber der Weg von Schonungen nach Kaltenhof rauf ist nicht so schön.
Mal schauen was sich sonst so machen läßt.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (1. September 2009)

Stimmt der Weg ist nicht der schönste. Hab ab Mittwoch frei. Wenns wetter hält können wir ja mal was suchen zwischen Schonung und Mainberg.
Arg viel Möglichkeiten gibt es anscheinend nicht.
http://www.vianovis.net/lkr-schweinfurt/#SID=DEFAULT&X=4378508&Y=5547780&Z=338&MAP=KARTE


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. September 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Stimmt der Weg ist nicht der schönste. Hab ab Mittwoch frei. Wenns wetter hält können wir ja mal was suchen zwischen Schonung und Mainberg.
> Arg viel Möglichkeiten gibt es anscheinend nicht.
> http://www.vianovis.net/lkr-schweinfurt/#SID=DEFAULT&X=4378508&Y=5547780&Z=338&MAP=KARTE



Stimmt leider es gibt nicht viele Möglichkeiten, da rauf. 
Wegen Mittwoch kann ich noch nicht sagen, möglicherweise gehe ich zum Fußballtraining.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (1. September 2009)

Hi Erwin,
lass das mit dem Fussballtraining lieber sein 
Du weißt ja was da so alles passieren kann


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. September 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi Erwin,
> lass das mit dem Fussballtraining lieber sein
> Du weißt ja was da so alles passieren kann



Muß doch mit was anderem auch noch fit halten Möglicherweise mache ich nächstes Jahr wieder Fußballtrainer

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Bike-Oldie (1. September 2009)

Hallo Erwin

Wenn wir an einen Sonntag in der Früh Biken, sollten wir die Anfahrt mit dem Auto beim Biken in der Planung der Strecke mit einrechnen. Oder man müsste vielleicht mit dem Auto etwas eher losfahren, mal sehen. Auf jeden Fall der größte Teil sollte vormittags über die Bühne gehen, halbe Stunde rauf oder runder ist egal.  


Gruß Eberhard


----------



## zanderschnapper (1. September 2009)

Hi Eberhard,
sag mal, das in der Miniaturgrafik dargestellte Bike wird dein "Neues" ???


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. September 2009)

Hi Eberhard,

bis jetzt habe ich 3 bis 3,5 Stunden reine Fahrtzeit, ab Start bei mir. D. h.
Abfahrt 8:30 in Ottendorf -> Ankunft 11:30 -12:00 Uhr (je nach Strecke) in Ottendorf. Dann kommt ihr rechtzeitig zum Mittagessen wieder nach Hause 
Fahrtzeit von Ottendorf nach Sand ca. 10-15 Minuten über die Autobahn. 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## DirtKing (1. September 2009)

Hi Folks,

Jetzt muss ich mich doch mal einklinken als Local für die Tour, die Ihr plant: von Schonungen zum Kaltenhof gibt es genau 3 Möglichkeiten, die ich Euch auch gerne alle zeigen kann, Höhenmeter sind es auf jeden Fall eine ganze Menge. 
Wann wollt Ihr denn Eure Tour starten? Vielleicht habt Ihr ja auch Lust auf noch mehr Trails?
Im Gegenzug wäre ich froh, wenn Ihr mir die schönsten Trails in den Haßbergen und im Steigerwald zeigen könnt 

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (1. September 2009)

DirtKing schrieb:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Jetzt muss ich mich doch mal einklinken als Local für die Tour, die Ihr plant: von Schonungen zum Kaltenhof gibt es genau 3 Möglichkeiten, die ich Euch auch gerne alle zeigen kann, Höhenmeter sind es auf jeden Fall eine ganze Menge.
> Wann wollt Ihr denn Eure Tour starten? Vielleicht habt Ihr ja auch Lust auf noch mehr Trails?
> ...


Hi Andy,
super wieder ein Local mehr aus unserer Gegend. Was ich suche ist eine gute Verbindung vom Schonunger Trail mit Bachdurchfahrt (den kennst Du mit Sicherheit) und Mainberg, wenns geht mit nicht so steilen Rampen 

Wir fahren immer Donnerstag und sind eine bunt gemischte Truppe, da kannst Du Dich gerne anschließen.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (1. September 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> wenns geht mit nicht so steilen Rampen



Mensch Erwin,
schau dir mal meine Signatur an und les mal gaaanz langsam was da steht


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. September 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Mensch Erwin,
> schau dir mal meine Signatur an und les mal gaaanz langsam was da steht



Du meinst aber sicher Bergab und nicht Bergauf zumindest beim Biken 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (1. September 2009)

Also jetzt mal in kurzen Worten:
kommender Donnerstag, wann und wo??


----------



## Michi83 (1. September 2009)

Hi Andy,

schön das es noch mehr Locals gibt.
Wann hast die Woche mal Zeit? evt. könnt ma ja ma fahren.
Müss mer halt mal schauen wer wann Zeit hat.

Erwin, wann soll die Steigerwaldbikertour stattfinden?

Gruß


----------



## böser_wolf (1. September 2009)

@erwin   
ich würd richtung hausen driften und von hinten noch den trail am waldrand mitnehmen 

@all nächste woche ist alles wieder normal 
mo hellreiten 
do ibc fahrn 

die woche bin ich 3 tage auf der eurobike  und schau mir neue spielzeuge an 
hat jemand wünsche für bilder 
ja erwin ich weiß die "neue rohloff"  falls es die je gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (1. September 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> @erwin
> ich würd richtung hausen driften und von hinten noch den trail am waldrand mitnehmen
> 
> @all nächste woche ist alles wieder normal
> ...


Ja Walter

immer feste fotografieren, denk an die Sattelstütze (30,0/30,9).
Und die Neuigkeiten von Rohloff !!!
Viel Spaß auf der Eurobike

Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (1. September 2009)

Walter,

ne verstellbare Sattelstütze für nen guten Kurs würd ich auch für mein Haro nehmen.

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. September 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> schön das es noch mehr Locals gibt.
> Wann hast die Woche mal Zeit? evt. könnt ma ja ma fahren.
> ...


Hi Michi,
der Zeitpunkt steht noch nicht fest aber wahrscheinlich Mitte September, aber das Wetter muß passen.

Wegen Morgen melde ich mich noch mal, werde aber wahrscheinlich heute fahren, den Donnerstag will ich ja auch mal wieder dabei sein.

@Ralle und den Rest
wie siehts mit Büchelberg oder Königsberg am Donnerstag aus, ich muß as aber immer kurzfristig entscheiden (Private Termine)

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (1. September 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> wenns geht mit nicht so steilen Rampen


----------



## brndch (1. September 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Walter,
> 
> ne verstellbare Sattelstütze für nen guten Kurs würd ich auch für mein Haro nehmen.
> 
> Gruß



Für des bike brauchts normal gar kein sattel!


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. September 2009)

brndch schrieb:


>



Kommt Du mal in mein Alter, dann sehen wir weiter und vorallem wir tauschen mal die Sportart, wie siehts mit Deinen Fußallerischen Fähigkeiten aus. . Wenn ich so JUng mit Fahrrad fahren angefangen hätte wie mit Fußballspielen wäre es jetzt auch besser.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Deleted 89054 (1. September 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> 1845. Markus


... von 2200 Startern in der Altersklasse. Insgesamt 3208.
"Echte Rennradfahrer" sind natürlich schneller als ich (außer vielleicht bergab  ). Aber ich bin hochzufrieden. 
Ar... ist durch, muß ich halt Singlespeed faahn, da muß ich nich soviel sitzen. 
Was geht Donnerstach?


----------



## brndch (1. September 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Kommt Du mal in mein Alter, dann sehen wir weiter und vorallem wir tauschen mal die Sportart, wie siehts mit Deinen Fußallerischen Fähigkeiten aus. . Wenn ich so JUng mit Fahrrad fahren angefangen hätte wie mit Fußballspielen wäre es jetzt auch besser.
> 
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin



Oh Gott ned immer alles so ernst sehen.
Die Ballsportarten hab ich schon lange aufgegeben.Hatte keinen Sinn.


----------



## The_Ralle (1. September 2009)

Also mein Vorschlag für Donnerstag:
ich hätt nix gegen ne geführte Zabelstein-Trailrunde ala Christian Brndch

so - jetzt seid ihr dran!!


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. September 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Oh Gott ned immer alles so ernst sehen.
> Die Ballsportarten hab ich schon lange aufgegeben.Hatte keinen Sinn.



Ich sehe es nie Ernst, deswegen sind ja auch die Smiles drinnen und auch die Anspielung auf Fußball, weil ich ja weiß dass Du damit nix anfangen kannst 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (1. September 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Also mein Vorschlag für Donnerstag:
> ich hätt nix gegen ne geführte Zabelstein-Trailrunde ala Christian Brndch
> 
> so - jetzt seid ihr dran!!




Mit mir leider nich muss arbeiten.
Aber der Erwin könnte euch ja mit seinem Garmin führen.
Track gibts dann von mir.
Wäre doch mal was so eine Fahrt ins nichts.

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (1. September 2009)

snuffleupagus schrieb:


> Was geht Donnerstach?



Mensch Markus,
allen Respekt wenn Du am Donnerstag schon wieder biken gehst 

Meinen Glückwunsch noch zum "finishen"


----------



## böser_wolf (1. September 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Walter,
> 
> ne verstellbare Sattelstütze für nen guten Kurs würd ich auch für mein Haro nehmen.
> 
> Gruß




die gibts schon  
kind shock is 9000    kost so 129euronrn 
fahr ich selber und taugt das teil 
@brndch  jo mich gibts noch und ja da war noch was meld mich nach der eurobike 


@erwin  steile rampen ich schau mir mal die e-bikes an 
@snuffleupagus  jep eingang ist arsch schonender


----------



## Michi83 (1. September 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> die gibts schon
> kind shock is 9000 kost so 129euronrn
> fahr ich selber und taugt das teil
> @brndch jo mich gibts noch und ja da war noch was meld mich nach der eurobike
> ...


 
Hallo,

naja wenn dann wäre die *KSP 'i900-R'*  von Kind Shock interessant.

Kannst ja mal nach Schienbein/Knieprotektoren schauen.
Hab dir schon ne PN geschrieben. Brauch ich dringender.

Gruß


----------



## Cyclomaster (1. September 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Mensch Markus,
> allen Respekt wenn Du am Donnerstag schon wieder biken gehst
> 
> Meinen Glückwunsch noch zum "finishen"



Ich bin am Donnerstag auf der Bike


----------



## Der Veit (1. September 2009)

Halloo!?!

Was muß man tun, daß in diesem Klub jemand auf einen reagiert?

Gibts so was wie ne Aufnahmeprüfung oder was? Oder nen anderen Geheimcode???


Ich suche eigentlich nur unkomplizierte Leute zum Biken, aber vielleicht gibt es die hier nicht...

Einen Versuch wage ich noch:
Fährt jemand Donnerstag in der Nähe von Hofheim?


----------



## Michi83 (1. September 2009)

Hallo Veit.

Die Tour am Donnerstag steht noch nicht fest, von daher weiß noch "keiner" genau wo er fährt.

Ansonsten, Aufnahmeprüfung gibts eigentlich keine.

Gruß

PS. Wenns Wetter passt fahr ich morgen weng bei uns, Schweinfurt.
Wenn du Lust hast kannst mit.


----------



## Der Veit (1. September 2009)

Hallo Michi83,

danke für die Antwort. Ich dachte schon, es wird hier nix mehr.

Morgen kann ich leider nicht - muß arbeiten... Aber Donnerstag klappt hoffentlich.


Schö,
Veit


----------



## brndch (1. September 2009)

schöner bericht von galileo
http://www.prosieben.de/video/clip/5269/galileo-vom-28-august-2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (2. September 2009)

@brnch 

@all rider´s for thursday
wie siehts mit einer Königsberger Runde aus?


----------



## badile (2. September 2009)

Donnerstag klappt es bei mir dann endlich auch mal  und Königsberg ist natürlich perfekt für mich 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## fromanck (2. September 2009)

Mit mir ist nicht zu rechnen!
Spätschicht!
Aber wenn ihr euch noch auskennt, dann fahrt halt in Königsberg
MO würde sich auch zurechtfinden...

Am Wochenende hätte ich wieder Zeit


----------



## brndch (2. September 2009)

@Thilo:
Ich glaube ich hätte doch in Trieb fahren soll´n

Die Veranstalter haben sich in Trieb wirklich alle Mühe gegeben, einen  	schönen, flüssigen Marathon auf die Beine zu stellen, der aber wirklich  	keine unfahrbaren Passagen bereithält. Ade Forstautobahn!!!
	Ein Marathon der auch auf Grund des familiären, aber trotzdem perfekt  	durchorganisierten Umfeldes für jeden Biker zu empfehlen ist. 

mist

@All: Ich bräuchte fürs WE weng schönes Wetter wenn da jemand was machen könnte wäre Toll.

Gruß


----------



## The_Ralle (2. September 2009)

*Ich trag jetzt für Donnerstag folgenden Termin ins Last Minute Biken ein:*

Donnerstag, 03.09.09, Treffpunkt 18.29 Uhr Sportplatz Königsberg (neben Friedhof) - von Unfinden aus kommend nach dem Ortsschild Königsberg die erste Links rein. 

Also Herrschaften - bitte eintragen!

Bis morgen Abend


----------



## Michi83 (2. September 2009)

Hallo Ralle,

ist das ne Tour fürs Haro oder eher fürs normale Fully?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (2. September 2009)

Den ersten Anstieg am Anfang möcht ich auf keinen Fall mitm Haro rauffahren. Der Rest is Haro-tauglich - aber mitm normalen Fully is doch auch spaßig.

Bis morgen dann!!


----------



## Michi83 (2. September 2009)

Wie sehen die Wetteraussichten aus für morgen?

War heute endlich in Sulzbach.
Bin die permanent Mountainbikestrecke abgefahren.
Die Strecke ist richtig schön, viel Trailanteil, knackige Anstieg mit teils 20%.
Kann ich jedem Trailliebhaber empfehlen.
Strecke: ca. 29km/600hm.
Auch fernab der Strecke sind ein paar schöne Trails.





Gruß


----------



## Der Veit (2. September 2009)

Also, ich komm dann mit nem Hardtail...

Aber ich kenne bis jetzt keine Strecke, die ich nur wegen mangelender Federung nicht gefahren bin


----------



## The_Ralle (3. September 2009)

Anmnerkung zum Morgen
SCHEISS F... PISSWETTER


----------



## Gandalf01 (3. September 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Anmnerkung zum Morgen
> SCHEISS F... PISSWETTER



Hi Ralf,
bei uns in OC ist das Wetter nicht besser, heute früh wars richtig naß, In SWE ist es nicht besser. SCHE...
Warten wir mal ab, aber momentan siehts nicht so gut aus



> Den ersten Anstieg am Anfang möcht ich auf keinen Fall mitm Haro rauffahren. Der Rest is Haro-tauglich - aber mitm normalen Fully is doch auch spaßig.



Nix gibts wenn gefahren wird, dann gehts rauf aufs Supershuttle und wenns geschoben wird

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (3. September 2009)

Hallo, 

schauen wir mal wie es heut Abend wird.
Sehe doch schon die ersten Sonnenstrahlen.

Muss mein Fully noch weng einfahren und testen. Hab jetzt hinten erstmal ein LX Schaltwerk drauf gebaut. Mal schauen wie sich das Teil schlägt.

Gruß


----------



## skateson (3. September 2009)

fromanck schrieb:


> Am Wochenende hätte ich wieder Zeit





Ich hätte am Sonntag mittag Zeit, sagt halt mal bescheid.


Gruß Sven


----------



## Gandalf01 (3. September 2009)

Hi Leute,
hat leider nicht geklappt, hatte private Termine.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## H-7-25 (3. September 2009)

Hallo Leute

Ich bin neu hier und komme aus Steinbach bei Ebelsbach. Vor 3 Monaten habe ich mir ein Steppenwolf gekauft. Jetzt wurde es vor zwei Tagen aus meinen Hof gestohlen. Ich habe eine bitte an euch, falls euch ein weißes Steppenwolf übern Weg fährt, mir bescheid sagen oder den Kerl anhalten und mal das Bike genauer an schauen. Es ist halt noch sehr neu und hat daher kaum Gebrauchsspuren. Außer der Sattel ist hinten ein wenig abgeschürft.

Marke Steppenwolf 
Model 2009 Edition Taiga FS
Rahmennr. AG 88800268
Federgabel Rock Shox Reba 
Umwerfer XT
Schalthebel SLX
Bremse Magura Louise
Rahmengröße 52cm






http://www.steppenwolf-bikes.com/st.../mtb_fs/taiga_fs_woman/taiga_fs_woman_des.jpg

Über Hinweis würde ich mich sehr freuen

Gruß Christian


----------



## The_Ralle (4. September 2009)

Hi Christian!

Geht klar - ich halt die Augen mal offen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eltmenner (5. September 2009)

Hi zusammen,

ein Kumpel und ich fahren am Sonntag gegen 13.30 Uhr ab Eltmann nach Dörfleins zum Kreuzberg, die kleinen Trails paar mal rauf und runter, und über Hallstadt, oder auf Wunsch auch weitere Umwege, wieder zurück nach Eltmann.Sind ca 50KM.HM k.A.
Wetter sollte allerdings mitspielen.
Wenn einer Lust hat mit zu fahren soll er sich melden!

Gruß Ralf


----------



## böser_wolf (5. September 2009)

so mal was zum thema leichtbau




das blaue daneben wiegt 120gr
und fühlt sich gut am fuß an


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. September 2009)

Hi Walter
gibt da auch in Rot (Superhuttle) und Schwarz (Dröissger)

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Cyclomaster (5. September 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so mal was zum thema leichtbau
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Gewicht ist Ok

Aber mit sowas kann man doch nicht fahren


----------



## böser_wolf (5. September 2009)

stimmt darum das blau nebendran
120gr und angeblich haltbar werd ich selber testen 
240gr beim meinem einsatzgebiet wären auch ne ansage


----------



## Cyclomaster (6. September 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> stimmt darum das blau nebendran
> 120gr und angeblich haltbar werd ich selber testen
> 240gr beim meinem einsatzgebiet wären auch ne ansage



Ich meinte ja beide.

Geht doch nichts über ein gutes spd pedal.


----------



## fromanck (6. September 2009)

heute Sonntag fahrn wir in Königsberg um 14 uhr , Treffen am Sportplatz neben Friedhof


----------



## Cyclomaster (6. September 2009)

Eltmenner schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ein Kumpel und ich fahren am Sonntag gegen 13.30 Uhr ab Eltmann nach Dörfleins zum Kreuzberg, die kleinen Trails paar mal rauf und runter, und über Hallstadt, oder auf Wunsch auch weitere Umwege, wieder zurück nach Eltmann.Sind ca 50KM.HM k.A.
> Wetter sollte allerdings mitspielen.
> ...



Ich würde mitfahren!

Wo ist Treffpunkt.


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. September 2009)

fromanck schrieb:


> heute Sonntag fahrn wir in Königsberg um 14 uhr , Treffen am Sportplatz neben Friedhof



Schade kann heute leider nicht, da ich Besuch bekomme und anschließend ist Fußball angesagt. 
Vielleicht reicht es noch zu einer kleine Runde Richtug SW

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi83 (6. September 2009)

Kleine Runde Richtung SW? Wann?

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. September 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Kleine Runde Richtung SW? Wann?
> 
> Gruß



Keine Ahnung kurzfristig, da ich Besuch habe

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (6. September 2009)

Kannst dich ja mal melden. 
Geh mal vom späterem Nachmittag aus, oder?


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. September 2009)

Mehr gegen 13:00 Uhr, aber ich weiß es noch nicht da ich um 15:00 Uhr wieder zurück sein muß

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (6. September 2009)

13:00 fällt flach für mich.
Bin frühestens wieder gegen 13:30 da.


----------



## Eltmenner (6. September 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Ich würde mitfahren!
> 
> Wo ist Treffpunkt.



Hast PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-7-25 (6. September 2009)

Hi Leute

Mein Steppenwolf ist gefunden worden, ein netter Mann aus Eltmann hat es in Eltmann an einen Spielplatz gefunden und es den ganzen Tag beobachtet als es am späten Abend immer noch da war, hat er es in seine Garage geschoben. Als er meine Anzeige in der Wochenpost gelesen hatte, hat er sich bei mir gemeldet. Jetzt hab ich es wieder und bin froh dass es so ausgegangen ist.
Wenn es zeitlich mal bei mir passt fahr ich mal bei euch mit

Gruß und euch noch viel Spaß bei euren Touren
Christian


----------



## zanderschnapper (6. September 2009)

Hallo Christian,

na, da hast Du aber seeeehr viel Schwein gehabt 

Musst halt hier immer mal rein schauen.
Meist fahren wir am Donnerstag.
Hast Du auch Interesse an *NIGHTRIDES*?

Die gibt's bei uns nämlich auch


----------



## H-7-25 (6. September 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hallo Christian,
> 
> na, da hast Du aber seeeehr viel Schwein gehabt
> 
> ...


 


ja hab wirklich Schwein gehabt und es war nichts kaputt am Bike
*NIGHTRIDES *warum nicht ich werde jetzt öfters mal hier rein schauen


----------



## brndch (7. September 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Also mein Vorschlag für Donnerstag:
> ich hätt nix gegen ne geführte Zabelstein-Trailrunde ala Christian Brndch
> 
> so - jetzt seid ihr dran!!



Hallo,

Diese woche würde es passen!
Falls die Beine bis dahin wieder leichter werden und ich wieder im Sattel sitzen kann.
Wetter schaut auch gut aus kein Regen und kein Hagel.

Gruß

@H-7-25: Ab jetz immer schön wegsperren! Da haste schon sehr viel Glück gehabt.

@Walter: Mit so  KCNC Teilen wäre ich vorsichtig die sind in Sachen Haltbarkeit und stabilität recht grenzwertig.Wenn man davon absieht gibts aber sehr leichte teile zum guten preis.


----------



## Gandalf01 (7. September 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich melde mich schon mal für Donnerstag ab. 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## slowup-fastdown (7. September 2009)

hallo,

so muß mich mal wieder melden.

war einige tage am gardasee, mit meinem neuen rahmen.

CUBE AMS 125 mit FOX-RP23 dämpfer

das bike konnte ich gerade noch rechtzeitig zusammenschrauben.

testfahrt am passo nota bestanden, als dann mein bruder der bike-poli

noch aufgetaucht ist haben wir gleich den tremalzo in angriff genommen.

nichts als steine und geröll, da kann ich ja auch bei uns im sander 

steinbruch fahren, war schon ne prima tour !!!

also bis denn, es müßte ruhiger werden und etwas mehr bikezeit geben.

gruß mathias


----------



## Michi83 (7. September 2009)

Hallo Erwin,

so hab die erste Auffahrt von Schonungen nach Kaltenhof getestet.
Ist fahrbar
Dein Begriff "Rampe" trifft schon teils recht gut zu. Laut Tacho gute 18%, also nicht wirklich was was mit den schweren Bikes Spaß macht. Aber anonsten evt. eine alternative.
Dann hab ich noch deine 2. Möglichkeit in Mainberg hoch zum turm ausprobiert 
Habs insgesamt bei 37km auf 609hm gebracht.

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (7. September 2009)

Hi Michi,
müssen wir demnächst mal probieren, allerdings brauch ich/wir was für 16 Kg Bikes. Du weiß die restlichen Trails lassen sich besser mit den Supershuttle fahren.

@DirtKing
Jetzt bist Du gefragt  Wir suche was wo wir mit unseren "schweren" Bikes noch einigermaßen gut rauf kommen und dann weiter Richtung Schonungen oder Üchtelhausen.

@Walter
Habs heute nicht geschaft, irgendwie ging heute nichts. 

Hab nur eine kleine Runde Richtung Schonungen gedreht. War aber nicht gut drauf heute.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (8. September 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> War aber nicht gut drauf heute.



Mensch Erwin,
Du "altes" Konditionstier, hättest es mal lieber anders rum probiert 

Lass dich von mir nicht ärgern, gell


----------



## böser_wolf (8. September 2009)

hat jemand lust samstags ne schwanberg runde zu drehen ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (8. September 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> hat jemand lust samstags ne schwanberg runde zu drehen ????



Hi Walter,

kann ich Dir heute Abend sagen, aber die Chance stehen gut 
Ein Schwanbergrunde wäre wieder mal was feines.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (8. September 2009)

sers,

hat morgen jemand bock auf fichtelgebirge?
Schneeberg Ochsenkopf...

Gruß


----------



## Michi83 (8. September 2009)

Hallo christian,

von wann bis wann willst denn ins fichtelgebirge?

Gruß


----------



## brndch (8. September 2009)

kp vormittag gegen 10 hin und nachmittag wieder zurück


----------



## Der Veit (8. September 2009)

Wer fährt wo am Do?


Ich wär ja für ne Schwedenschanzentour... 
Da bräuchte ich kein Auto 

@Ralle: du wolltest mir die Trails dort mal zeigen 

Tschö


----------



## Bike-Oldie (8. September 2009)

Hi Erwin 

Wolltest du dein Rad nicht mit einer Rohloff Nabe aufrÃ¼sten, hab da was in Ebay fÃ¼r dich entdeckt.  
Momentaner Stand der Aktion 75 Gebote *2510*â¬ mit eine Laufzeit von 5 Tagen. Diese edle Nabe ist 24 Karat vergoldet, muÃ Sagen nicht schlecht





GruÃ Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. September 2009)

Hi Eberhard,
ich kenne die Nabe aber die ist mir zu schwer , ich warte bis die super light raus kommt, aber dass kann noch 3-10 Jahre dauern . 
Wäre schon schön noch so eine Rohloff im anderen Bike. 
By the way, diese Sonntag wird es nichts mit der SW-Runde, ich bekomme Besuch und kann deswegen vormittags nicht fahren. 
Ich probiere immer noch eine "runde" Strecke für euch auf zubauen, momentan bin ich bei knapp 2:40 mit 3-4 schönen Trails und auch wenn dass Wetter paßt schöner Panoramaaussicht oben bei den Windrädern


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## fromanck (8. September 2009)

Donnerstag fahr ich   Schwedenschanze Runde

Treffen um 16:30 am unteren Schweden Parkplatz

später auf keinen Fall,sonst wirds mir zu schnell dunkel im Wald


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. September 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Walter,
> 
> kann ich Dir heute Abend sagen, aber die Chance stehen gut
> Ein Schwanbergrunde wäre wieder mal was feines.
> ...



Falls was zusammen kommt Bin ich dabei, werde das Supershuttle nehmen

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi83 (8. September 2009)

Hallo,

walter, erwin, wann soll das ganze am sa statt finden.

christian, morgen gegen 10 klappt bei mir leider nicht.

gruß


----------



## böser_wolf (8. September 2009)

so gegen 10-11uhr sa früh 
wäre der plan bin aber offen

zu der rohloff das müßte die 100000te sein die zu einem gutem zweck versteigert wird 
falls sie einer  von euch ersteigert bau ich sie umsonst ein


----------



## Gandalf01 (8. September 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so gegen 10-11uhr sa früh
> wäre der plan bin aber offen



Bin für etwas später, muß normalerweise vormittags einkaufen

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (8. September 2009)

@Walter: Samstag halt ich mir mal frei. 
@Rennradtreter: Sonntag weng im Kreis fahren?
http://tv-hassfurt.de/ltv/

Gruß


----------



## Cyclomaster (8. September 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> @Rennradtreter: Sonntag weng im Kreis fahren?
> http://tv-hassfurt.de/ltv/
> 
> Gruß



Bin dabei


----------



## zanderschnapper (9. September 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> @Rennradtreter: Sonntag weng im Kreis fahren?
> http://tv-hassfurt.de/ltv/
> 
> Gruß



...ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi83 (9. September 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> ...ich auch


 ...denk ich auch. Gibts ne Teamwertung
Mal schauen wie es heuer klappt, leztes Jahr war ich 5. in meiner AK.
Aber bei der Konkurenz dieses Jahr.

gruß


----------



## Cyclomaster (9. September 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> ...denk ich auch. Gibts ne Teamwertung
> Mal schauen wie es heuer klappt, leztes Jahr war ich 5. in meiner AK.
> Aber bei der Konkurenz dieses Jahr.
> 
> gruß



warum wer kommt denn?


----------



## Michi83 (9. September 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> warum wer kommt denn?


 


Hat jemand Lust auf ein "Trainingsrennen" am DO in Hasfurt?

Gruß


----------



## böser_wolf (9. September 2009)

also mal gefragt 
sa wer und wann 
strecke ca 35km 750hm 
mit eisdiele am schluß


----------



## brndch (9. September 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> also mal gefragt
> sa wer und wann
> strecke ca 35km 750hm
> mit eisdiele am schluß



Jo bin dabei. Uhrzeit??? Ned zu spät wäre gut.
@Michi: Donnerstag vormittag wäre machbar.

Gruß


----------



## böser_wolf (9. September 2009)

@erwin wann???
startplatz wäre  in iphofen am feuerwehrhaus parkplatz
@michi und brndch  für euch sind die dicken dinger pflicht 
zwecks meiner unfitheit im vergleich zu euch


----------



## brndch (9. September 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> @erwin wann???
> startplatz wäre  in iphofen am feuerwehrhaus parkplatz
> @michi und brndch  für euch sind die dicken dinger pflicht
> zwecks meiner unfitheit im vergleich zu euch


Wie jetzt,
hab extra die 280gr. vom Capic gefeilt.


----------



## Cyclomaster (9. September 2009)

Hallo ich hab mal ein paar Bilder vom zur 24h WM.

Mein persönliches Highlight 2009!

Eine Top Veranstalltung hat echt Spass gemacht.

Hier kann man sich ein paar Eindrücke von der Strecke machen.


© sportograf


----------



## Cyclomaster (9. September 2009)

Mehr

© sportograf


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. September 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> @erwin wann???
> startplatz wäre  in iphofen am feuerwehrhaus parkplatz
> @michi und brndch  für euch sind die dicken dinger pflicht
> zwecks meiner unfitheit im vergleich zu euch



Hi Schwanbergfahrer 
geht kurz nach Mittag auch? Notfalls rede ich noch einma mit meiner Frau, und sie kauft die Lebensmittel selbst

Wie wäre es mit 13:30? schön in der Mittagshitze und anschließend gibts dann ein Bierchen  

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (9. September 2009)

Schöne Bilder hats Du da eingestellt, Thilo.
Hast nicht zu viel versprochen !!!


----------



## Der Veit (9. September 2009)

fromanck schrieb:


> Donnerstag fahr ich   Schwedenschanze Runde
> 
> Treffen um 16:30 am unteren Schweden Parkplatz
> 
> später auf keinen Fall,sonst wirds mir zu schnell dunkel im Wald




Hm, so früh kann ich nicht.  

Fährt am Donnerstag noch jemand nach 18:00??


----------



## Michi83 (9. September 2009)

Hallo Christian, 

kann leider erst so gegen 15:00 eher 16:00 Uhr.
Geht das auch bei dir?

Walter,

Samstag sollte klappen, natürlich mit dem Haro.

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. September 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so gegen 10-11uhr sa früh
> wäre der plan bin aber offen
> ....





Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Schwanbergfahrer
> geht kurz nach Mittag auch? Notfalls rede ich noch einma mit meiner Frau, und sie kauft die Lebensmittel selbst
> 
> Wie wäre es mit 13:30? schön in der Mittagshitze und anschließend gibts dann ein Bierchen
> ...





Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo Christian,
> ...
> Walter,
> 
> ...



Hi Schwanbergfahrer,
ich mache dann mal einen weiteren Vorschlag 
Samstag Treffpunkt um 11:00 Uhr in Iphofen Abfahrt kurz danach 
Also schreibt was 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (9. September 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo Christian,
> 
> kann leider erst so gegen 15:00 eher 16:00 Uhr.
> Geht das auch bei dir?
> ...



Ne des is blöd.Möchte abend mtb fahren falls sich noch was ergibt.

@Erwin: wegen mir


----------



## Steevens91 (9. September 2009)

Hallo,

fährt der Ralle oder der Stefan am Sa. Schwanberg mit? 
Wenn ja würde ich auch gern mitgehn,
den Stefan hab ich heut leider nicht erreicht 

Gruß


----------



## böser_wolf (10. September 2009)

ok 11 ist ne gute zeit 

also 
mitfahrer
ich (der esel nennt sich immer zuerst?
michi
gandalf
brndch


@Steevens91  ne der ralle hat keine zeit. 
                    aber trau dich wir tun dir nix!!!


----------



## The_Ralle (10. September 2009)

@böser Wolf

Moment!! Ich hab net gesagt, dass ich keine Zeit hab. Ich muss es erst noch abchecken und meld mich dann spätestens morgen!!


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. September 2009)

Hi Leute,

so ich habe heute frei und werde am Vormittag eine kleine SWE-Runde drehen. Mal schauen ob ich die Tour für die Steigerwald Biker rund bekomme

Für Samstag ist alles klar Treffpunkt 11:00 Uhr in Iphofen zu einer Schwanbergrunde 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (10. September 2009)

oh  falsch verstanden
na dann   ralle 50% dabei


----------



## Steevens91 (10. September 2009)

Ich hab keine Angst vor euch, aber leider reicht der Redbull vorrat net um zum schwanberg zu fliegen ;D


----------



## Michi83 (10. September 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> so ich habe heute frei und werde am Vormittag eine kleine SWE-Runde drehen. Mal schauen ob ich die Tour für die Steigerwald Biker rund bekomme
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

bräucht noch ne kleine Beschreibung wo ich den Treffpunkt finde.

Gruß


----------



## brndch (10. September 2009)

Möchte heut abend keiner fahren?


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. September 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Möchte heut abend keiner fahren?



Ich war schon unterwegs, weil ich heute Abend nicht kann.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. September 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bräucht noch ne kleine Beschreibung wo ich den Treffpunkt finde.
> 
> Gruß



Hi Michi 
kannst Du nicht verfehlen. Ich fahre immer die 286 (GEO) und bis Birklingen, dort gehts dann rechts nach Iphofen und direkt Ortseingang von Iphofen ist auf der rechten Seite der große Parkplatz.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (10. September 2009)

jep 
oder geo-volkach-schwarzach-großlangheim-rödelsee-iphohen
oder geo-286-rüdenhausen-wiesenbronn-rödelsee-iphofen
oder fürs navi iphofen kreuzung  "am stadtgraben ost"einersheimerstr"


----------



## La-Le-Lu (10. September 2009)

Bin heute Abend 16:30 am unteren Schweden Parkplatz.
Schwanberg am Sa kann ich nicht 

  Gruß Stefan


----------



## The_Ralle (10. September 2009)

Ich fall für heut Abend weg! 
Wer fährt - dem wünscht der Ralle viel Spaß.
Samstag is wie gesagt, noch in Klärung!


----------



## Michi83 (10. September 2009)

Hallo,

so hab meine Testrunden in Hasfurt gedreht.
Hoff mal am Sonntag bläst der Wind nicht ganz so.

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (10. September 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> so hab meine Testrunden in Hasfurt gedreht.
> Hoff mal am Sonntag bläst der Wind nicht ganz so.
> ...



Hi Michi,
ich hoffe, Du hast dich nicht verfahren 
Ne, war nur Spass.


Wie viele Runden bist Du denn gefahren?
Und welche Strecke nimmst Du am Sonntag in Angriff?

Und noch etwas:
Hassfurt wird mit zwei ss oder mit ß geschrieben


----------



## Michi83 (10. September 2009)

Hallo,

also das mit ss bzw. ß weiß ich.
Wegen dem Verfahren, kenn das Rennen vom letztem Jahr. Allerdings wird heuer entgegengesetzt wie letztes Jahr gefahren.


Also am So. werden wir ja wohl das "große" Rennen fahren sprich 5 Runden.

Heute bin ich 6 Runden am Stück gefahren. 
Rundenzeit lag so bei 12-13 Minuten pro Runde.  War recht windig.
Insgesamt bin ich dann heute auf 81 km mit nem 32 km/h Schnitt gekommen.

Gruß


----------



## The_Ralle (11. September 2009)

*Schwanbergtour Samstag*

 Ralle is dabei 


p.s. des is quasi wieder Treffpunkt da an der Feuerwehr odda?


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. September 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> *Schwanbergtour Samstag*
> 
> Ralle is dabei
> 
> ...



Jep wie immer an der Feuerwehr 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Bike-Oldie (11. September 2009)

Hallo Erwin 

Möchte mich Morgen bei euere Trailrunde Anschließen, der Treffpunkt 11 Uhr wie gesagt  rechts großer Parkplatz vor Iphofen.


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. September 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Erwin
> 
> Möchte mich Morgen bei euere Trailrunde Anschließen, der Treffpunkt 11 Uhr wie gesagt  rechts großer Parkplatz vor Iphofen.



Hi Eberhard,
super  11:00 Uhr in Iphofen am großen Parkplatz bei der Feuerwehr.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klaus Dieter (11. September 2009)

abnd

für sonntag ham wir osternohe geplant
wers dabei?

klaus dieter


----------



## brndch (11. September 2009)

Klaus Dieter schrieb:


> abnd
> 
> für sonntag ham wir osternohe geplant
> wers dabei?
> ...



Schade habe leider schon was vor.
Ein ander mal gerne.
Gruß


----------



## Cyclomaster (12. September 2009)

Klaus Dieter schrieb:


> abnd
> 
> für sonntag ham wir osternohe geplant
> wers dabei?
> ...



Da ist doch Rennen in Haßfurt


----------



## Michi83 (12. September 2009)

Guten morgen alle miteinander,

also heute mit den schweren Bikes?

Morgen ist Rennen in Hassfurt.

Gruß


----------



## böser_wolf (12. September 2009)

guten morgen 
war nur n witz von mir 
um euch leistungs tiere auszubremsen 
dickes gefährt ist kein muß 
ich fahr die runde abundzu mit dem eingangrad
also alles geht 
außer rennrad


----------



## Michi83 (12. September 2009)

Hallo walter,

sind schwerere Abfahrten dabei?
Wenn nicht nehm ich mein Carbon Fully.

Gruß


----------



## skateson (12. September 2009)

Klaus Dieter schrieb:


> abnd
> 
> für sonntag ham wir osternohe geplant
> wers dabei?
> ...




Ich bin auch nicht mit dabei.


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. September 2009)

Hi Leute,

so wieder zuhause das war eine super Schwanbergtour, eine großes Kompliment an den Guide Walter
Insgesamt waren wir zu acht (Walter, Eberhard, Christian, Michi, Philipp, Stefan, Ralf, und ich). 
Zum Abschluß gabs dann noch ein gutes Eis 

Hier mal meine Daten:
Länge: 37,1 km
Dauer: 3,04 H (reine Fahrtzeit)
HMS: ca. 650 hms

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (12. September 2009)

Sers,

Ja war heute ne schöne runde bei Kaiserwetter.

Ab wann seit "Ihr" morgen in Hassfurt?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi83 (12. September 2009)

Hallo Christian,

denk das ich so ab 11:30 dort bin.
Startnummer holen, weng Warmfahren.

Gruß


----------



## Cyclomaster (12. September 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo Christian,
> 
> denk das ich so ab 11:30 dort bin.
> Startnummer holen, weng Warmfahren.
> ...



Start ist doch erst um 13:00 mach dir nicht so viel Streß.


----------



## SpeedFox (13. September 2009)

Heut 15 uhr schwedenschanzen-parkplatz

bis jetzt fahren ich und der Sven K.

Wer lust hat wir sind vor ort 

SERS


----------



## Michi83 (13. September 2009)

Hallo,

Glückwunsch an alle Finisher des Rennens in HAS.
Glückwunsch auch an Thilo für den 1. Platz bei den Männern.

Christian, deine Urkunde hab ich mitgenommen. 
Soll ich sie bei Gelegenheit bei dir in den Briefkasten werfen?

Hoffe demnächst kommen dann auch paar schöne Bilder online von unserem Sportfotografen.

Gruß


----------



## brndch (13. September 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Glückwunsch an alle Finisher des Rennens in HAS.
> Glückwunsch auch an Thilo für den 1. Platz bei den Männern.
> ...



Sind sie sich doch noch einig geworden wer gewonnen hat

Für meine Glanzleistung gabs noch ne Urkunde?
Na ja man sieht sich demnächst bestimmt mal.

Gruß


----------



## Eltmenner (13. September 2009)

War schon ziemlich chaotisch denen ihr ganzes Zeugs.
Fand ich nicht wirklich gut.

Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclomaster (13. September 2009)

Ja es gibt noch potential


----------



## brndch (13. September 2009)

Is halt doch nur eine Turnverein


----------



## zanderschnapper (13. September 2009)

Ja, war schon etwas chaotisch nach dem Rennen !!!


*Wer hat denn jetzt eigentlich gewonnen???*


----------



## Cyclomaster (13. September 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Ja, war schon etwas chaotisch nach dem Rennen !!!
> 
> 
> *Wer hat denn jetzt eigentlich gewonnen???*



Ich hab die Herren Wertung gewonnen.

Der Rest ist nicht so ganz klar.

War aber auch nicht schlimm da die zwei anderen einmal Masters I und Masters II waren.

Beim Zeitfahren hatte ich etwas Pech mit dem Wetter und das unpassende Rad tat sein übriges meine Zeit 10:53 Platz 5 ca 40,3 Km/h

Platz 1-4 waren Triathleten mit ihren Zeitfahrmaschienen IFA Bamberg 
Ob die auch beim Straßenrennen dabei waren?




Kombiwertung noch fraglich.


----------



## Steevens91 (14. September 2009)

Gibts zu der Veranstaltung nen Link oder sowas?


----------



## zanderschnapper (14. September 2009)

Hi Steve,
klar gibt's da nen Link.


Guckst Du:
http://www.tv-hassfurt.de/ltv/index.php


----------



## Eltmenner (14. September 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi Steve,
> klar gibt's da nen Link.
> 
> 
> ...




Ja, und wo sind denn jetzt die Bilder lieber Holger.
Du warst doch der von der Presse!
Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (14. September 2009)

Gemach, gemach!

Die Bilder kommen noch - wobei ich erst mal schauen muss, ob sie was geworden sind 

Bei dem Tempo mit dem sie an uns vorbei gerauscht sind


----------



## Bike-Oldie (14. September 2009)

Hi Leute 

Die Bilder von der Schwanbergtour am Samstag sind geladen, der Bericht dazu ist unterwegs. 

Ihr könnt ja schon mal reinschauen.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## zanderschnapper (14. September 2009)

So Männers,
hier gibt es mal ein paar Eindrücke vom gestrigen Strassenrennen, welches vom TV-Haßfurt nun zum 2.mal ausgetragen wurde.

Ich konnte leider aufgrund einer starken Erkältung (und das im "Sommer") nicht starten 


*Und hier nun ein paar nette Bildchen:*

Ja was ist denn das?
Da hat der Besenwagen ja das ganze Feld eingefangen 

Nein, keine Angst Leute, das war erst der Start zum 5-Runden-Rennen rund um den Haßfurter Flugplatz.





...und ganz kurz nach dem Start...




Habt Ihr unseren späteren Sieger auf dem Bild erkannt?
Der Fahrer ganz außen mit dem weißen Schuh am Flatterband - das ist Thilo


und da fahren Sie hin - in Richtung ehemalige BAYWA in der Flugplatzstraße





und hier schon mitten im Rennen - die erste Gruppe mit unserem Leader "Thilo"





 und das ist Thilo, der bereits in der zweiten Runde einen ersten Ausreißversuch wagte.....





und hier die zweite Verfolger-Gruppe mit unserem Michi und Christian..
na, erkennte ihr sie?





dieses Bild ist schon die Zieldurchfahrt, hier hat der Fotograph leider etwas gepennt...





Auf diesen beiden Bildern sind die drei "Erstplazierten" zu sehen - aus drei verschiedenen Alterklassen!


 






Und das hier ist Thilo, wo er den Strom für die Würstchenbude liefert 





Nein, das war nur ein Scherz.
Das ist kurz vor Start zum Einzelzeitfahren, wo sich Thilo "warmfährt" 
Das Einzelzeitfahren fand dann anschließend bei widrigsten Bedingungen statt, es hat nämlich angefangen zu regnen.

Von der Siegerehrung hab ich leider keine Bilder gemacht, da war ich schon zu Hause - es war gestern nämlich *saukalt* 


Weitere Bilder sind in meinem Fotoalbum zu sehen.

Beste Grüße
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (14. September 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Die Bilder von der Schwanbergtour am Samstag sind geladen, der Bericht dazu ist unterwegs.
> 
> ...



Hi Eberhard,
super Bilder  Ich freu mich auch schon auf Deinen Bericht 
So wie es aussieht wird es diesen Sonntag nicht mit einer SWE-Runde, das Wetter wird wohl nicht besser.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Bike-Oldie (14. September 2009)

Hallo Thilo 

Auch von uns Steigerwaldbiker Herzliche Glückwünsche.


Hi Leute 

Was für ein spitzen Endergebnis, so viele   für eine Schaltung.

Die 24 Karat vergoldete Rohloff hat mit seinen 152 Geboten, einen stolzen Verkaufspreis von 5100,00  bei Ätze ohne Grenzen erzielt.


----------



## Eltmenner (14. September 2009)

Holger, super Bericht.
Und das letzte Bild ist das Beste. 

P.S. Ich würde wahrscheinlich neben der Rolle liegen!


----------



## brndch (15. September 2009)

Hallo,

habe eben mal Wetteronline gecheckt!
Am Samstag weng zum Kreuzberg fahren?
Wie schauts aus?

Gruß


----------



## Michi83 (15. September 2009)

Grüß dich,

Samstag Kreuzberg sieht eher schlecht aus.
Muss die Schulbank drücken. 
Hätte Sonntag und Montag Zeit.

Gruß


----------



## The_Ralle (16. September 2009)

Mal nebenbei:
ich meld mich für diese Woche Donnerstag ab. Hab schon zu viele andere Sachen um die Ohren!!

Bis die Tage!

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Bike-Oldie (16. September 2009)

Schwanbergrunde am Samstag


----------



## Bike-Oldie (16. September 2009)

Schwanbergrunde am Samstag


----------



## brndch (16. September 2009)

Wie schauts aus am Donnerstag?

Was geht?

Mein Vorschlag:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.45600.html

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclomaster (16. September 2009)

Am 4.10 ist ein Rennen in Scheßlitz!


----------



## zanderschnapper (16. September 2009)

Hi Thilo,

*RR* oder *MTB*?


----------



## brndch (16. September 2009)

@Thilo: meinst du des im Rahmen des Eon Cups?


----------



## Cyclomaster (16. September 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> @Thilo: meinst du des im Rahmen des Eon Cups?



Ja ist MTB


----------



## Bike-Oldie (16. September 2009)

Schwanbergrounde: Bild von Samstag


----------



## Der Veit (16. September 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Wie schauts aus am Donnerstag?
> 
> Was geht?
> 
> ...



Sieht interessant aus. Am anderen Mainufer war ich erst einmal... 
Treffpunkt wann? wo?

Samstag Kreuzberg wäre vielleicht auch was...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (16. September 2009)

Der Veit schrieb:


> Sieht interessant aus. Am anderen Mainufer war ich erst einmal...
> Treffpunkt wann? wo?
> 
> Samstag Kreuzberg wäre vielleicht auch was...
> ...



Mal schaun wer sich noch meldet.
Uhrzeit wäre mir recht egal.
Aber ohne eine Lampe wird man bald nich mehr auskommen.

Kreuzberg bezog sich ehr aufs rennrad.

Gruß


----------



## Michi83 (16. September 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Mal schaun wer sich noch meldet.
> Uhrzeit wäre mir recht egal.
> Aber ohne eine Lampe wird man bald nich mehr auskommen.
> 
> ...


 
Um wieviel Uhr möchtest du Samstag starten?
evt. könnt ich vielleicht doch mitfahren.

Gruß


----------



## Bike-Oldie (16. September 2009)

Trailrunde am letzten Samstag


----------



## Cyclomaster (16. September 2009)

Die Ergebnisse vom Sonntag sind online!



Ich bin doch noch in der Kombiwertung bei den Herren 2er geworden.


----------



## Eltmenner (16. September 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Die Ergebnisse vom Sonntag sind online!
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bin doch noch in der Kombiwertung bei den Herren 2er geworden.


Bei dem Wirrwarr kann man das so nicht sagen. 
Ich glaub die wissen bis heut noch ned wer als Erstes durchs Ziel ist.


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. September 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Wie schauts aus am Donnerstag?
> 
> Was geht?
> 
> ...



Hi Leute 
bin raus für Donnerstag 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Bike-Oldie (16. September 2009)

Schwanbergrunde


----------



## Bike-Oldie (16. September 2009)

Schwanbergrunde


----------



## Bike-Oldie (16. September 2009)

Hallo liebe Biker Gemeinde
                       Trailtour; Iphofen â Schwanberg

Tageskilometer: 36
Fahrzeit            : 02:50
Durchschnittge.:12,9	
HÃ¶henmeter      :744
                                Kleine Zusammenfassung der Tour 
7 Biker Nahmen am Samstag die Einladung von Walter an, und Trafen sich mit in, in Iphofen zu seiner Schwanbergrunde. Iphofen, die Weinstadt am FuÃe des Schwanbergs, steht fÃ¼r seine Weinkultur und seine schmalen Wanderwege sprich Singeltrails. Nachdem Ralle und der Rest der Truppe sich eingefunden hat, startet die Schwanbergrunde von Parkplatz der Feuerwehr aus und geht erstmals an einen Bach entlang zum Warmrollen bevor es auf den Weg Ã¼ber die Weinberge zum Schwanberg geht. Eine Asphaltstrasse SchlÃ¤ngelt sich Serbentin Ã¤hnlich in den Weinbergen mit 7-8% hoch zum Wald, bevor wir im Wald verschwanden lieÃen wir unsere Blicke nochmals bei diesem Wetter ins Tal schweifen. Dazu erzÃ¤hlte Walter, Fliehburg Kulturzentrum und der heiliger Berg, der Schwanberg, ist seit jeher ein besonderer Anziehungspunkt fÃ¼r Wanderer und Biker. Das durch SteilhÃ¤nge geschÃ¼tzte Hochplateau des Steigerwaldes war schon in keltischen Zeiten Siedlungs- und Zufluchtsort. Schwanberg liegt mit seinen 474 hm westlich am Rande des Steigerwalds. Auf der HÃ¶he angekommen, folgten wir einem engmaschigen Streckennetz von Handtuch breiten Singeltrails. Diese Trailtour fÃ¼hrt Ã¼berwiegend Ã¼ber schmale Wanderwege, hier haben jetzt natÃ¼rlich Wanderer absoluten Vorrang. Einige kamen uns auch schon mal quer,  dementsprechend waren wir rÃ¼cksichtsvoll mit eine defensivere Fahrweise und Freundlichkeit, so dass die Trails auch hier an Schwanberg fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chsten Mountenbikeler nach uns in Zukunft fahrbar bleiben. Die Trails waren ohne groÃe HÃ¶henunterschiede, der Reiz bestand aus vielen Passagen und schmalen Pfaden. Von gemÃ¼tlichen `Naturleben` bis zu `Vollspeed` Abfahrten war alles dabei; Walter muÃ dir von uns allem Bikern ein groÃes Lob aussprechen, du hast mit diese Tour an diesen Tag ein Highlight  fÃ¼r uns gesetzt, bis zum nÃ¤chsten Mal an Schwanberg.









GruÃ Eberhard


----------



## zanderschnapper (17. September 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Die Ergebnisse vom Sonntag sind online!
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bin doch noch in der Kombiwertung bei den Herren 2er geworden.




Mensch,
bei den knappen Zeitabständen ist das doch kein Wunder das es etwas länger gedauert hat 

Platz  1 - 7:  gefahrene Zeit 56:49 min
Platz  9 - 9:  gefahrene Zeit 56:50 min  nur 1 sec. langsamer!
Platz 10 - 12 gefahrene Zeit 56:51 min 

Ist ggf. aber auch ein *"salomonisches Urteil"* 

Für mich als Zuschauer war es auf jeden Fall ein super Event und superspannend!!!

Und im nächsten Jahr bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Veit (17. September 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Mal schaun wer sich noch meldet.
> Uhrzeit wäre mir recht egal.
> Aber ohne eine Lampe wird man bald nich mehr auskommen.


Ich bin lampentechnisch nicht so gut ausgerüstet. Wie wäre es um 16:30 oder 17:00?


Will sonst niemand mit???


----------



## zanderschnapper (17. September 2009)

Der Veit schrieb:


> Ich bin lampentechnisch nicht so gut ausgerüstet.




Du wirst dich wundern, wie die Jungs den Wald befeuern 

Da wird die Nacht zum Tage, lass dich mal überraschen.
Im Normalfall kannst Du da ganz locker ohne Beleuchtung mitfahren - aber mit Lämple machts halt mehr Spaß 

Hast Du schon mal einen *NIGHTRIDE* unternommen?

Ist sehr zu empfehlen - da sind dir auf einmal selbst die vertrautesten Trails fremd


----------



## Michi83 (17. September 2009)

Hallo,

abwarten ob es überhaupt ein 3. Hassfurter Radrennen gibt.
Soll sich alles nicht so rentieren, wie ich das so rausgehört habe bei einem Gespräch mit einem Verantwortlichem.

Gruß


----------



## brndch (17. September 2009)

Der Veit schrieb:


> Ich bin lampentechnisch nicht so gut ausgerüstet. Wie wäre es um 16:30 oder 17:00?
> 
> 
> Will sonst niemand mit???



17:00 uhr in Oberschwabbach am Schloss?

Gruß


----------



## brndch (17. September 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> abwarten ob es überhaupt ein 3. Hassfurter Radrennen gibt.
> Soll sich alles nicht so rentieren, wie ich das so rausgehört habe bei einem Gespräch mit einem Verantwortlichem.
> ...



Die glauben wohl damit kann man des große geld verdienen.
Nächstes Jahr ohne mich da bin ich wieder wo anders.


----------



## zanderschnapper (17. September 2009)

*Nochmals kurze Nachfrage wegen der RR-Tour zum
K R E U Z B E R G*

Wer könnte sich vorstellen, das wir das mal abgesehen vom Wetter, am Sonntag früh ab 8.00 Uhr durchziehen??


----------



## Michi83 (17. September 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Die glauben wohl damit kann man des große geld verdienen.
> Nächstes Jahr ohne mich da bin ich wieder wo anders.


 
Bist schonmal die Bocksbeutel Tour (Kitzingen) gefahren?

Gruß


----------



## Michi83 (17. September 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> *Nochmals kurze Nachfrage wegen der RR-Tour zum*
> *K R E U Z B E R G*
> 
> Wer könnte sich vorstellen, das wir das mal abgesehen vom Wetter, am Sonntag früh ab 8.00 Uhr durchziehen??


 

Hallo,

also nach eini paar PN mit Christian, haben wir vorerst nen Termin von Sonntag 10:00 Uhr festgelegt.
Bei passendem Wetter.

Gruß


----------



## brndch (17. September 2009)

Sers Holger,

haben wir schon auf sonntag verlegt.
Ich würd sagen wir treffen uns um 9 uhr beim michi.

Hat jemand wünsche zur Route?
bzw. möchte die tour jemand führen sonst würde ich mein gps ans rad basteln.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (17. September 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Bist schonmal die Bocksbeutel Tour (Kitzingen) gefahren?
> 
> Gruß



Nene,

entweder da
http://www.ammertal-sportiv.com/
oder da
http://www.worldgames.at/de/index.asp?MenuId=1

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (17. September 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Hat jemand wünsche zur Route?
> bzw. möchte die tour jemand führen sonst würde ich mein gps ans rad basteln.



Auch Sers,
kannst ja mal grob ne Route auschecken und mal ein paar Ortschaften hier nennen.
Was mich interessieren würde, die reine Fahrleistung (km)  - natürlich hin- und zurück 

Der Thilo wollte ggf. noch mit und der Hubert (ein Bekannter von mir)
Den muss ich allerdings noch mal fragen.


----------



## Eltmenner (17. September 2009)

Hi,

hat da einer nen Bus oder ähnliches?
Oder fährt jeder selbst mit seinem PKW?


----------



## zanderschnapper (17. September 2009)

Eltmenner schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat da einer nen Bus oder ähnliches?
> Oder fährt jeder selbst mit seinem PKW?




Servus Ralf,
was heißt hier Bus oder PKW?

Wir sind doch allesamt Sportler, da wird nur Rad gefahren 

Wenn das am Sonntag klappt, würde ich mit dem Rad von Haßfurt aus nach Unter/Obereuerheim fahren.


----------



## Eltmenner (17. September 2009)

Ach so!
Ich dachte wir fahren mit dem Auto oder Bahn, und dann erst mit dem Rad.
Hab da ned ganz durchgeblickt! 
Muss erst mal abchecken, weil ich eigentlich schon mit jemand anderem was ausgemacht habe.
Nicht dass der dann sauer ist.
Weil ausgemacht ist ausgemacht. Vielleicht kommt der ja auch mit. Mal schaun!

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (17. September 2009)

Na klar,
check das mal ab und sag einfach wieder Bescheid.

Ich muss das mit meiner "besseren Hälfte" auch noch anchecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (17. September 2009)

Das wäre eine Mögliche Route:


----------



## zanderschnapper (17. September 2009)

....ich bekomme die Dateien nicht geöffnet


----------



## brndch (17. September 2009)

sind Google earth Datein.
Bin mal davon ausgegangen das des jeder hat.
Mit was willstn´s anschaun is ein GPS track.


----------



## Der Veit (17. September 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> 17:00 uhr in Oberschwabbach am Schloss?



Ich denke, das finde ich.

Bis dann.


----------



## brndch (17. September 2009)

Der Veit schrieb:


> Ich denke, das finde ich.
> 
> Bis dann.



Alles klar.
Dort ist auch ein Parkplatz.

Falls sich noch jemand anschließen möchte:
mtb Runde am Zabelstein
Treffpunkt 17 uhr in Oberschawabbach am Schloss


----------



## zanderschnapper (17. September 2009)

Von meiner Seite her geht die RR-Tour am Sonntag zum Kreuzberg klar 

Feinabstimmung muss noch untereinander erfolgen


----------



## zanderschnapper (17. September 2009)

...einer fällt schon weg - der Thilo kann am SO nicht


----------



## Michi83 (17. September 2009)

Hallo,

also Sonntag bei einigermaßen guten Wetter startet die Kreuzbergtour.

Treffpunkt Untereuerheim.

Christian, fahren wir über den Mainradweg?

Ansonsten würd ich vorschlagen Treffpunkt 9 Uhr am Sportheim in Uheim. 
Kennt das einjeder der mitfahren möchte?

Gruß


----------



## brndch (17. September 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also Sonntag bei einigermaßen guten Wetter startet die Kreuzbergtour.
> 
> ...



Ich würde sagen wir warten mal ab bis samstag mittag dann kann sich jeder hier melden der mitfahren kann/möchte.
Und die Wetterlage kann man dann auch etwas genauer einsehen.
Gruß

@Holger: mach mal einen neuen Thread zum Thema Rennrad auf hier wird es langsam unübersichtlich;


----------



## zanderschnapper (18. September 2009)

Guten Morgen,

nochmal ganz kurz was zur RR-Runde am Sonntag.
Ich hätte noch einen anderen Vorschlag zu machen.

Wenn wir erst so gegen 9.00 Uhr wegfahren, ist der ganze Sonntag-Nachmittag auch noch flöten.
Ich denke das wir da wohl nicht vor 17.00 Uhr wieder zu Hause wären.

Deshalb habe ich mir folgendes überlegt:
Könnt Ihr Euch vorstellen das wir uns um 8.00 Uhr treffen, mit dem Auto bis nach Bischofsheim fahren, und von da aus unsere Runde starten?

Wir könnten dort eine schöne Tour mit anständig Höhenmeter fahren - ich dachte so an 3-4 Stunden, und wären je nach dem so gegen 14.00 - 14.30Uhr wieder zu Hause.



Sagt doch mal Eure Meinung hierzu.

P.S. dann könnte auch der Ralf ggf. mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi83 (18. September 2009)

Guten Morgen,

ja dein Vorschlag klingt auch nicht schlecht.
Bin da eigentlich für jeden Vorschlag offen.

gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (18. September 2009)

Hi Michi,

ja klar - wenn nix dagegen spricht, machen wir zwei Autos und düsen nach Bischofsheim.

Mein Bekannter kommt aus Sulzheim, mit dem würde ich dann heute Abend noch mal telefonieren und alles fest machen.
Und - der kennt sich da hinten in der Gegend super aus 

Wettertechnisch sollte es auch passen 

Klär Du das doch mal mit dem Christian ab.


----------



## Michi83 (18. September 2009)

Hallo,

denk christian wird sich bis heut abend nochmal dazu melden.
Also 2 Räder bring ich bei mir rein.

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (18. September 2009)

Hi Michi,
Du hast Post bekommen


----------



## Bike-Oldie (18. September 2009)

Hi Leute 

 Holger ihr verbraucht ja zum Tourenplan mehr ernagie, wie zu der zufahrende Tour. Na, ja sie hat sich ja schon mal verkürzt. 

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Eltmenner (18. September 2009)

Morgen,

also bei mir wirds leider nix!
Hoffe es klappt das nächste mal.
Sorry!

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (18. September 2009)

Eltmenner schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> also bei mir wirds leider nix!
> Hoffe es klappt das nächste mal.
> ...




Schade das es bei dir nicht klappt, Ralf
Ich hätte dich auch mitgenommen!!


----------



## brndch (18. September 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Holger ihr verbraucht ja zum Tourenplan mehr ernagie, wie zu der zufahrende Tour. Na, ja sie hat sich ja schon mal verkürzt.
> 
> Gruß Eberhard



Dafür machen wir dann keine Pausen!


----------



## brndch (18. September 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> nochmal ganz kurz was zur RR-Runde am Sonntag.
> Ich hätte noch einen anderen Vorschlag zu machen.
> ...



Ja is OK.
Nur mit einer bitte.
Möchte ned selber hin  fahren, weil dann würde ich bei passendem Wetter mit dem Rad wieder zurück fahren.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (18. September 2009)

Auch O.K.


Treffpunkt also am Sonntag füh um 8.00 Uhr
Wo: ?????

Mein Vorschlag hierzu wäre:
in Ottendorf am Bushäuschen

P.S. wenn ich fahre, bekomme ich 3 Räder bei mir ins Auto


----------



## Michi83 (18. September 2009)

Na das klingt doch gut.
Glaub wir sind bis jetzt nur zu 3, oder?
Meld mich heut abend nochmal.


----------



## zanderschnapper (18. September 2009)

Bisher sind wir zu viert:

Christian, Michi, Holger und Hubert
Und einen frag ich heute Abend noch


----------



## Michi83 (18. September 2009)

Also gut,

ich könnte mit dem Auto fahren.
Dann könnt ich Christian mitnehmen.
Oder gibt es noch einen weiteren Fahrer außer Zander?

Achja, inwieweit ist die Tour geplant in Sachen hm/km?

Gruß


----------



## brndch (18. September 2009)

Wegen mir kann ich auch fahren.
Um noch weng verwirrung zu stifften.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (18. September 2009)

Hi Leute 

Viel Spaß und noch einige Höhenmeter am Sonntag, das Wetter soll ja auch passen.
Vergehst nicht eine halbe am Kreuzberg zu Trinken, eine geht doch.
Gruß Eberhard
gif-Bild bitte anklicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi83 (18. September 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Wegen mir kann ich auch fahren.
> Um noch weng verwirrung zu stifften.


 

Gruß


----------



## Eltmenner (18. September 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Gruß




Hehehhe! Der war echt gut.
Hab gelacht wie SAU!


----------



## zanderschnapper (18. September 2009)

@Ralf,
bei dir klappt's wirklich nicht??

@rest,
so wie es jetzt ausschaut, sind wir zu viert.
Von der Strecke sind wir sehr flexibel, sollten so zw. 70-90km werden.
Was die Höhenmeters angeht, bitte jetzt anschnallen, können es zwischen 2500 -3500 hm werden 

Nein, das ist kein Scherz und ich bin auch nicht betrunken 

Sagt mir doch bitte noch wo wir uns genau treffen.
Gerne auch per PN.

So, ich geh jetzt gleich ins Bettchen, muss mich schließlich etwas schonen


----------



## Eltmenner (18. September 2009)

Nee, bei mir wirds nix, da ich schon am Dienstag mit Jemanden für Sonntag Früh fahren was ausmachte.
Tut mir echt leid!


----------



## Michi83 (19. September 2009)

Also Jungs wie sieht es aus???

Treffpunkt: Ottendorf, Bushäuschen gleich unten bei der Einmündung um 8:00 Uhr
Fahrer: Zander, ????
Tour: 70-90 km, 2500-3500 hm, Tempo`???

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (19. September 2009)

Hi Michi,
also - wir sind morgen nur zu dritt.
Den Hubert hole ich in Sulzheim ab, von mir aus treffen wir uns dann bei dir.
Dann könnten wir noch kurz probieren ob ich alle 4 Bikes ins Auto bekomme.

Müsstest mir nur genau sagen wo.
Uhrzeit lassen wir bei 8.00 Uhr.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (19. September 2009)

Hi Walter

Wolltest du mir nicht eine Nachricht Schicken.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Der Veit (20. September 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Du wirst dich wundern, wie die Jungs den Wald befeuern
> 
> Da wird die Nacht zum Tage, lass dich mal überraschen.
> Im Normalfall kannst Du da ganz locker ohne Beleuchtung mitfahren - aber mit Lämple machts halt mehr Spaß
> ...



Die Erfahrung fehlt mir noch... Kenne bis jetzt nur den üblichen unbeleuchteten Heimweg in stockdunkler Nacht über Feld- und Waldwege  - was man halt so macht

Eins von den Flutlichtern hab ich schon kennengelernt 


Jetzt müssen mir erstmal noch die Trails vertraut werden


----------



## Michi83 (20. September 2009)

Hallo,

sind wieder da von einer super Rennrad Tour in der Rhön.
Danke an unseren super Guide Hubert und den Fahrer Holger.
War heut ne super Truppe und Wetter hat gepasst.

So nun paar Kurze Daten von meinem Rox9.

Dauer: 4 Std. 27 min.
Strecke: 94.49 km
Schnitt: 21.24 km/h
Höhenmetter: 2011 hm

max. Speed bei mir: 70.39 km/h

Das ganze Schreit nach einer Wiederholung

Gruß


----------



## Bike-Oldie (20. September 2009)

Hallo  liebe Biker Gemeinde 


Möchte keinen in seiner Wahl am nächsten Sonntag beeinflussen, aber trotzdem Augen auf. Und habe hier mal was intresandes für euch zum durchlesen.





Vielleicht seid ihr jetzt Schlauer.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (21. September 2009)

Hi Michi,
ich schließe mich deiner Meinung voll an - das war erste Sahne 

Aber jetzt weiß ich auch warum Du den Kreuzberg schneller oben warts wie ich.

Du hast nur 94,49km auf dem Tacho - während es bei mir 98,68km waren 
Aber scheiß drauf - es was saug..l


----------



## Michi83 (21. September 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi Michi,
> ich schließe mich deiner Meinung voll an - das war erste Sahne
> 
> Aber jetzt weiß ich auch warum Du den Kreuzberg schneller oben warts wie ich.
> ...


 

Hallo,

na da bist du aber ganz schöne Schlangenlinien den Berg hoch gefahren.

Gruß


----------



## fromanck (21. September 2009)

skateson und ich fahren am Dienstag ne Schwedenrunde
Treffen um 16:30 am unteren Parkplatz


----------



## zanderschnapper (21. September 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> na da bist du aber ganz schöne Schlangenlinien den Berg hoch gefahren.
> 
> Gruß




Nix da,
ich hab jetzt auch noch mal ganz genau auf meinen Tacho geschaut und folgende Daten abgelesen:

Dauer: 4 Std. 27 min.
Strecke: 93,44 km
Schnitt: 20,9 km/h
Höhenmeter: 2006 hm

max. Speed bei mir: 68,8 km/h

Das deckt sich ja dann fast genau mit deiner Aufzeichnung 
Wie ich gestern auf die 98,68 gekommen bin, weiß der Geier 
War wohl dann doch ein klein wenig anstrengend 



P.S. am max. Speed werde ich noch verstärkt arbeiten


----------



## Cyclomaster (21. September 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Nix da,
> ich hab jetzt auch noch mal ganz genau auf meinen Tacho geschaut und folgende Daten abgelesen:
> 
> Dauer: 4 Std. 27 min.
> ...



Du brauchst andere Laufräder!


----------



## zanderschnapper (21. September 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Du brauchst andere Laufräder!



....jaaaaaaaa


----------



## Cyclomaster (21. September 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> ....jaaaaaaaa



zIPP ODER xENTIS MIT Dt Naben.

Gut und "günstig" 

alternativ Tune schwarzbrenner die haben auch die xentis Felgen.


----------



## brndch (21. September 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> zIPP ODER xENTIS MIT Dt Naben.
> 
> Gut und "günstig"
> 
> alternativ Tune schwarzbrenner die haben auch die xentis Felgen.



wäre es nich billiger die verlorene bergab geschwindigkeit bergauf wieder zu kompensieren?


----------



## Michi83 (21. September 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> wäre es nich billiger die verlorene bergab geschwindigkeit bergauf wieder zu kompensieren?


 
Guter Vorschlag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclomaster (21. September 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> wäre es nich billiger die verlorene bergab geschwindigkeit bergauf wieder zu kompensieren?


Mit ordentlichen Laufrädern kompensiert er bergauf und bergab


----------



## zanderschnapper (21. September 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Mit ordentlichen Laufrädern kompensiert er bergauf und bergab



Genau,
dann zeig ich's Euch, ihr Luschen


----------



## böser_wolf (21. September 2009)

bin wieder da

am randehttp://www.mtb-news.de

net rr-forum


----------



## zanderschnapper (21. September 2009)

Mal was ganz anderes,
wer hat wieder Lust beim 
*Winterpokal* 
mit zu machen?
Heuer muss ein Platz unter den ersten 30 drin sein


----------



## Cyclomaster (21. September 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> bin wieder da
> 
> am randehttp://www.mtb-news.de
> 
> net rr-forum



Von AX kommen 200gr Felgen


----------



## brndch (21. September 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Von AX kommen 200gr Felgen



Na da treffen jetz aber 2 Welten aufeinander.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (21. September 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Von AX kommen 200gr Felgen



kann ich die mal in osternohe testen


----------



## Cyclomaster (21. September 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> kann ich die mal in osternohe testen



Wer oder was ist Osternohe?

Angeblich sind die Teile bis Ü100 Kg freigegeben.


----------



## Eltmenner (21. September 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Wer oder was ist Osternohe?
> 
> Angeblich sind die Teile bis Ü100 Kg freigegeben.




Bikepark!!


----------



## brndch (21. September 2009)

Zitat eines Laufradbauers zu einer Carbonfelge:

Eine richtig gebaute Carbonfelge ist bei gleichem Gewicht deutlich robuster als eine Alufelge.
NatÃ¼rlich gibt es Belastungen, mit der man jede Felge kaputt bekommt - um normalen Fahrgebrauch kommen die nicht vor.

Mir geht es mit meinen XC clincher so, dass ich damit viel mehr "drauf" halte als vorher mit Alufelgen. Gerade an den Edge wurden schon Reifen durchgestanzt und es sind DH-Rahmen gebrochen beim Versuch die Felge zu erweichen.

Aber natÃ¼rlich ist es nach einem kapitalen Aturz oder Unfall viel Ã¤rgerleicher, wenn die neue Felge 849â¬ kostet als wenn man sie fÃ¼r 49â¬ bekommt.
Ich habe auch nie behauptet, dass es nur ansatzweise vernÃ¼nftig wÃ¤re, Carbonfelgen zu fahren. Es ist nur leichter, haltbarer und deutlich robuster als viele denken.


----------



## Cyclomaster (21. September 2009)

Eltmenner schrieb:


> Bikepark!!



Oh weh wenn ich mit dem Rad da hinfahre hätte ich keine Lust da noch groß rum zu springen und dann wieder heim radeln.


----------



## böser_wolf (21. September 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Oh weh wenn ich mit dem Rad da hinfahre hätte ich keine Lust da noch groß rum zu springen und dann wieder heim radeln.


setzten! sechs!


----------



## The_Ralle (22. September 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> setzten! sechs!


----------



## brndch (22. September 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes,
> wer hat wieder Lust beim
> *Winterpokal*
> mit zu machen?
> Heuer muss ein Platz unter den ersten 30 drin sein



Bin dabei!


----------



## Gandalf01 (22. September 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Bin dabei!



Ich dieses Jahr nicht

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (22. September 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Bin dabei!



*Ich auch *




Frage an die anderen winterharten Biker - wer macht dieses Jahr noch mit bzw. traut sich?

Der Michi hat schon mal vorsichtig Interesse angemeldet.
Thilo wie schauts bei dir aus?
Stefan  , bist Du auch wieder mit dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi83 (22. September 2009)

Hallo,

also bin dabei. Zu verlieren gibts ja nichts.

*Erwin wir brauchen dich auch dabei.*

Gruß


----------



## The_Ralle (22. September 2009)

dito

bin auch dabei


----------



## zanderschnapper (22. September 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> dito
> 
> bin auch dabei




Team I oder Team II ?????????


----------



## Michi83 (22. September 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Team I oder Team II ?????????


 

Wie Team I oder II.
Klärt mich auf, wie was??


----------



## Gandalf01 (22. September 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Wie Team I oder II.
> Klärt mich auf, wie was??



Das ist der Witz vom letzten Jahr, da waren wir  2 Teams und Team I hat gewonnen mit vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel Vorsprung 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (22. September 2009)

Im letzten Jahr konnten wir uns den Luxus leisten und 2 Teams melden.

*Racing-Team-Haßberge *
und
*Racing-Team-Haßberge II*


----------



## Bike-Oldie (22. September 2009)

Hallo Leute 

Vormerken Bikeday in Würzburg, war letztes Jahr eine Veranstaltung. Habe hier einiger Bilder von letztem Jahr in meinen Album reingestellt.











Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (22. September 2009)

Hi Eberhard,

habs mir schon im Kalender notiert, allerdings muß ich noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten abklären 
Dieses Jahr wollte ich schon mitfahren.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Steevens91 (22. September 2009)

Winterpokal bin ich auch dabei ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi83 (22. September 2009)

Auf Erwin mach mit beim Winterpokal.

Bikeday klingt gut. Muß ich mir mal genauer ansehen.
Macht ihr irgendwie Fahrgemeinschaft nach Würzburg?

Gruß


----------



## Bike-Oldie (22. September 2009)

Hi Michi

Sicherlich wenn einige zusammen kommen, finden wir bestimmt eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Michi83 (22. September 2009)

Hallo Eberhardt,

wenn sich was mit Fahrgemeinschaft ergeben würde und mich wer mitnehmen könnte wäre ich dabei.

PS. Mal Offtopic, welche Schaltung würdet ihr am Rennrad fahren Shimano Ultegra oder SRAM Red?

Gruß


----------



## brndch (22. September 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo Eberhardt,
> 
> wenn sich was mit Fahrgemeinschaft ergeben würde und mich wer mitnehmen könnte wäre ich dabei.
> 
> ...



Erstell doch mal nen Thread dazu aber geh dann in deckung.
Sinnvolle antworten darfste dann  ned erwarten.

Oder schau mal hier vorbei die helfen bestimmt weiter:
http://forum.tour-magazin.de/search.php?do=process


----------



## Michi83 (22. September 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Erstell doch mal nen Thread dazu aber geh dann in deckung.
> Sinnvolle antworten darfste dann ned erwarten.
> 
> Oder schau mal hier vorbei die helfen bestimmt weiter:
> http://forum.tour-magazin.de/search.php?do=process


 

Hilft mir nicht wirklich weiter.
Man sollte auch eher DuraAce mit SRAM Red vergleichen.
Lt. ein paar Testberichten soll die SRAM schon recht g**l sein.
Was ich halt an der Ultegra schön find, die 3 fach Kurbel. Gibts bei RED und DuraAce nicht.
Werde wahrscheinlich doch bei Ultegra bleiben mal schauen was die Saison2010 bringt.

Gruß


----------



## böser_wolf (22. September 2009)

grrr  rennrad  tzzzzzz  
winter lügen pokal  aber klar  und gewonnen hab ihr nur mit malle und rr fahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclomaster (22. September 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo Eberhardt,
> 
> wenn sich was mit Fahrgemeinschaft ergeben würde und mich wer mitnehmen könnte wäre ich dabei.
> 
> ...




Dura Ace 7800 gibts auch dreifach oder die DI2

Aber kompakt ist eh besser wie 3fach


----------



## Cyclomaster (22. September 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> grrr  rennrad  tzzzzzz
> winter lügen pokal  aber klar  und gewonnen hab ihr nur mit malle und rr fahrn



Dafür brauchen wir aber auch keinen Lift um den Berg hoch zu fahren.


Ausserdem bin ich im Winter mit dem Crosser unterwegs!


----------



## Eltmenner (22. September 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Dafür brauchen wir aber auch keinen Lift um den Berg hoch zu fahren.


----------



## brndch (22. September 2009)

Könntet IHR eure Machtkämpfe wo anders austragen?


----------



## zanderschnapper (22. September 2009)

@Thilo,
biste nu dabei oder net??


----------



## Cyclomaster (22. September 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> @Thilo,
> biste nu dabei oder net??



Winterpokal?


----------



## zanderschnapper (22. September 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Winterpokal?



ja


----------



## Cyclomaster (22. September 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> ja



Ja


----------



## skateson (23. September 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> grrr  rennrad  tzzzzzz
> winter lügen pokal  aber klar  und gewonnen hab ihr nur mit malle und rr fahrn


----------



## zanderschnapper (23. September 2009)

Hi Sven,
wie ist das denn nu wieder zu verstehen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (23. September 2009)

So,
kurze Zusammenfassung wie ich das für den Winterpokal sehe.

Fest zugesagt haben:

*Christian
Michi
Thilo
Holger*

fehlt uns nur noch ein starker 5.Mann
Macht das aber bitte unter Euch aus, ich möchte niemanden verärgern, wenn ich jetzt einfach einen Namen hier rein schreibe


----------



## böser_wolf (23. September 2009)

und wer geht ins zweite team mit

1 ralle   ?
2 sven   ?
3 erwin  ?
4walter*******bin dabei
5  ???????


@Christian
das sind keine machtkämpfe sonder  fragen der Philosophie


----------



## brndch (23. September 2009)

@Stefan N. --- du hast noch die qual der wahl Team 1 oder 2.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (23. September 2009)

Hi Walter 

Mein Rocky Kränkelt und brauchte mal einen Arzt Termin, hast du da irgendwann mal Zeit.   
Gruß Eberhard


----------



## The_Ralle (23. September 2009)

*Ich würde mit ins Team II gehen* - wie letztes Jahr halt auch 
war ne lustige Sache. Von uns unseren beiden Teams wissen wir wenigstens, dass es ehrlich zugeht


----------



## Gandalf01 (23. September 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> *Ich würde mit ins Team II gehen* - wie letztes Jahr halt auch
> war ne lustige Sache. Von uns unseren beiden Teams wissen wir wenigstens, dass es ehrlich zugeht



Hi Ralle,
ich war zwar letztes Jahr im Team 1, aber bei mir ging es immer ehrlich zu, ich hatte teilweise sogar Michi als Mitfahrer bei meine abendlichen Runden.

Dieses Jahr bin ich höchstens im Team II dabie, da mir die Zeit für die vielen Trainingseinheiten fehlt.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Steevens91 (23. September 2009)

Auch wenn ich allgemein übergangen werde Gehe ich dahin wo ich zugeteilt werde von den cheffen hier ;D 

Werd schon bisschen fahren, denk ich


----------



## RobLetsDrop (23. September 2009)

hallo leute,
da ich seit kurzem unter die enduristen gegangen bin und ein bisschen playground im bereich bamberg benötige,würde ich euch bitten mir vielleicht paar nette trails und touren hier in der gegend zu empfehlen.
gruß rob


----------



## zanderschnapper (23. September 2009)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich allgemein übergangen werde Gehe ich dahin wo ich zugeteilt werde von den cheffen hier ;D
> 
> Werd schon bisschen fahren, denk ich




Hi Steve,
es wird bei uns doch niemand übergangen , höchstens überfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steevens91 (23. September 2009)

Na dann fahr mich ma in eins der Teams rein ;D


----------



## Bike-Oldie (23. September 2009)

Hallo Rob

Wir haben jede menge davon, schau einfach mal auf unser Seite unter www.steigerwaldbiker.de


----------



## zanderschnapper (23. September 2009)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> Na dann fahr mich ma in eins der Teams rein ;D



Also,
wenn Du möchtest und dich auch ein wenig anstrengst ,
bist Du im Team I 

*Racing-Team-Haßberge* somit vollzählig


----------



## Steevens91 (23. September 2009)

Da werd ich mir richtig Mühe geben


----------



## zanderschnapper (23. September 2009)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> Da werd ich mir richtig Mühe geben




....na das hoffe ich doch sehr


----------



## Michi83 (23. September 2009)

Gibts dann auch gemeinschaftliche lange Grundlagen Touren im Winter?

Freu mich schon richtig auf den Winterpokal.
Wird laufen und Indoorcycling auch gezählt?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobLetsDrop (23. September 2009)

@oldie-biker:danke


----------



## Steevens91 (23. September 2009)

ja des kannste auf der winterpokal seite nachlesen, da wird schon realtiv viel gezählt, laufen und indoorcyceln gehn auf jeden fall mit ein


----------



## böser_wolf (23. September 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Also,
> wenn Du möchtest und dich auch ein wenig anstrengst ,
> bist Du im Team I
> 
> *Racing-Team-Haßberge* somit vollzählig



des is wie früher die streber sitzen vorn im bus bzw sind als erste mit ihrem team fertig

und wer sitzt mit mir in der letzten reihe bei den coolen jungs


----------



## zanderschnapper (23. September 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> des is wie früher die streber sitzen vorn im bus bzw sind als erste mit ihrem team fertig
> 
> und wer sitzt mit mir in der letzten reihe bei den coolen jungs



Hi Walter,
es is halt wie im richtigen Leben 
Du musst die Jungs nur rechtzeitig und richtig motivieren 
Ich hab blos keine Lust 1-2 Tage vor dem Winterpokal-Start noch ne Mannschaft zusammen zu suchen!
Getrost nach dem Motto: Was man(n) hat, hat man(n) 



P.S. ich hab da noch was, was dir gehört - Du weißt schon, gell?


----------



## l0rd0fthe1337 (23. September 2009)

ich Wär vll auch dabei, falls ihr noch jemanden braucht für Team 2


----------



## brndch (23. September 2009)

Und wo darf ich mitfahren.
Hab heut für 30km 3h gebraucht man bin ich gut.
P.S.
Ähm wir sind hier im mtb forum nix Indoorcycling und laufen.
Da kann ich mich ja gleich zu einem Hamster ins Laufrad gesellen.

Heute war die Post da morgen wird gebastelt.


----------



## brndch (23. September 2009)

Wer fährt morgen wo und wann ???

Gruß


----------



## brndch (23. September 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> des is wie früher die streber sitzen vorn im bus bzw sind als erste mit ihrem team fertig
> 
> und wer sitzt mit mir in der letzten reihe bei den coolen jungs



Hab leider kein Platzangst Shirt.


----------



## Gandalf01 (24. September 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Wer fährt morgen wo und wann ???
> 
> Gruß


Bin für heute schon wieder raus, mein Supershuttle muß zum Walter das Trettlager quitscht. Wenn ich Zeit habe werde ich eine "kleine" OC Runde mit Licht drehen.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (24. September 2009)

so neue jagdgründe erschloßen heute  30km 700hm und schicke trails dabei
in der gegend bei hüttenheim/nenzenheim
kennt keiner von euch gelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (24. September 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so neue jagdgründe erschloßen heute  30km 700hm und schicke trails dabei
> in der gegend bei hüttenheim/nenzenheim
> kennt keiner von euch gelle



Dort ist doch Schloss Frankenberg??

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (24. September 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Dort ist doch Schloss Frankenberg??
> 
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin



Ne Erwin,
dort wohnt der Frankenstein


----------



## Gandalf01 (24. September 2009)

Hi Walter, 
habe gerade mal nachgeschaut der Eisbär im Januar ging bis Bullenheim runter.
Da liegt doch auch Hüttenheim/Nenzenheim nicht weit weg.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. September 2009)

Hi Leute,

war gestern jemand unterwegs? Da mein SS beim Walter ist hatte ich nur mein Drössiger um eine kleine Runde zu drehen.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (25. September 2009)

Hallo Erwin,
ich bin gestern nicht gefahren - wie schon die letzten Wochen und Monate.
Ist auch in letzter Zeit ganz schön still hier geworden, oder?


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. September 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hallo Erwin,
> ich bin gestern nicht gefahren - wie schon die letzten Wochen und Monate.
> Ist auch in letzter Zeit ganz schön still hier geworden, oder?



Ja stimmt, ich hoffe dass es in nächster Zeit wieder etwas besser wird.
War gerade bei Joscha und hab gerade gehört das mein Bionicon noch etwas länger brauch, weil wahrscheinlich das Tretlager defekt ist. Na Walter und Joscha werde es schon richten.

Hab mir auch gleich eins der T-Shirts mit TRIEBTRETER drauf mitgenommen  das gabs sogar in meiner Größe 

Und weil Joscha gerade bei POC Protectoren ordern will habe ich gleich mit zugeschlagen.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (25. September 2009)

Hi,
hast Du von dem T-Shirt auch ein Pic?


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. September 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi,
> hast Du von dem T-Shirt auch ein Pic?



Nein noch nicht , hab keine Kamera dabei gehabt.
Das Teil gibts in 3 Farben (Schwarz, Orange und ?? vergessen) und hat den Schriftzug Triebtreter vorne drauf.
Wenn ich heute Abend Zeit habe mache ich ein Bild und stells rein.

By the way:
Eberhard hat mich letzten Samstag mal drauf angesprochen, wir sollten doch mal ein Treffen mit ALLEN Bikern 
 - Triebtreter und Bike Unit
 - Steigerwald Biker 
 - wir IBCler aus dem Thread hier
 - und alle die wir in unserer Gegend kennen 
ausmachen.
Das wäre ein Spaß wenn ich das so überschlage wer so bis jetzt mit uns gefahre ist da komme ich locker auf 50 MTBler, und die fahren dann alle zusammen die Eberhard-Trails oder die Turmabfahrt und den Lindenbrunnen-Trail  das wäre ein Spaß.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Mephato (25. September 2009)

Klingt super  
Zu den T-Shirts, wieviel würd den eins kosten?

Hat jemand Lust am Wochenende im SW-Wald und Umgebung zu fahren?

Gruß Andi

PS: viel Glück und Erfolg beim Rennen mit den zwei Hassfurtbiker Teams


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (25. September 2009)

Au ja,
das gibt einen heiden Spass 
Und treffen tun wir uns bei Eberhard im Hof - der wird sich freuen 

Ne - im Ernst,
wer will das denn organisieren?
Ich hab leider keine Zeit so ein Event zu planen.

Aber mal "alle" Biker zu sehen die schon mal mit uns gefahren sind, das hätte schon was


----------



## zanderschnapper (25. September 2009)

Mephato schrieb:


> PS: viel Glück und Erfolg beim Rennen mit den zwei Hassfurtbiker Teams




Hi Andy,
wir fahren doch keine Rennen 
Es gibt nur zwei Teams für den kommenden Winterpokal


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. September 2009)

Hi Andi

schön wieder mal von Dir zu hören, was macht die Schule . Den Preis kann ich Dir gar nicht sagen, das ging in meiner großen Rechnung unter, aber so teuer wirds nicht sein, wenn ich dran denke frag ich Joscha mal.
Wegen WE kann ich noch nichts sagen ich habe Wahlhelfer- und Sportheimdienst

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. September 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Au ja,
> das gibt einen heiden Spass
> Und treffen tun wir uns bei Eberhard im Hof - der wird sich freuen
> 
> ...



Heuer geht das sowieso nicht mehr, aber man könnte für den Frühjahrsauftakt einen Termin ausmachen und alle Biker zu einem bestimmten Treffpunkt einladen z Bsp. bei den Triebtretern im Hof oder ...


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (25. September 2009)

....das wäre sicher machbar!


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. September 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> ....das wäre sicher machbar!



Mal schauen was die anderen noch so schreiben.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (25. September 2009)

Das war meine Beschäftigung gestern abend:




noch ned ganz fertig


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. September 2009)

Hi Christian,

schönes Bike

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. September 2009)

Hi Leute

wie versprochen ein Bild vom T-Shirt auf die schnelle gemacht






>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (25. September 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Das war meine Beschäftigung gestern abend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ssp und starr 


@all  ich scheuch euch durch den sw wald 
und dann alle mann zum riesenschnitzel essen
icl. abfahrt mit ein paar bier im kopf


----------



## Michi83 (25. September 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ssp und starr
> 
> 
> @all ich scheuch euch durch den sw wald
> ...


 

Walter, wann soll das ganze statt finden???


----------



## Gandalf01 (26. September 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ...
> @all  ich scheuch euch durch den sw wald
> und dann alle mann zum riesenschnitzel essen
> icl. abfahrt mit ein paar bier im kopf



Hi Walter, 
wann ??? 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (26. September 2009)

ihr seit nasen 
der eberhard hat ne idee und ich soll den termin sagen    nene


erst mal einen termin finden der allen passt


----------



## Gandalf01 (26. September 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ihr seit nasen
> der eberhard hat ne idee und ich soll den termin sagen    nene
> 
> 
> erst mal einen termin finden der allen passt



Jetzt weiß ich was Du meinst .
Mein Vorschlag wäre zum Frühjahrsauftakt, da habe wir noch genug Zeit um eine guten Termin zu finden, alles zu organisieren und zu informieren.

Ich dachte schon Du wollstes uns am WE durch den SWE-Wald scheuchen.



			
				böser_wolf schrieb:
			
		

> @all ich scheuch euch durch den sw wald
> und dann alle mann zum riesenschnitzel essen
> icl. abfahrt mit ein paar bier im kopf



Das kannst Du Dir schon mal für Weihnachten merken 


 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Bike-Oldie (26. September 2009)

Weiteres auf unser Seite unter www.steigerwaldbiker.de

Hi Leute 

Walter und Erwin, nach dem momentanen Gesundheitszustand muß ich noch 14 Tage  Pausieren. Habe in dieser Woche eine Operation hinter mir. Die Fäden werden nächste Woche Freitag gezogen, nach absprache von meinen Op. Arzt sollte ich mit Radfahren die nächste Zeit noch langsam machen.
Eine Trailrunde aber in Schweinfurter Wald heuer wenn das noch ginge wäre vielleicht nicht Schlecht, vorausgesehen das Wetter spielt da noch mit.

Walter werde mich auf jedem Fall mal in dieser Woche bei dir Melden.   

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (26. September 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Weiteres auf unser Seite unter www.steigerwaldbiker.de
> 
> Hi Leute
> 
> ...



Hi Eberhard,

erst einmal gute Besserung, ich hoffe es war nichts schlimmes.

Ein Trailrunde in SW-Wald geht mit Sicherheit auch noch im Oktober, wenn das Wetter paßt.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mephato (26. September 2009)

@ Erwin, Die Schule läuft recht gut, is halt Stressig wenn man in einigen Fächern den Stoff von bis zu fünf Jahren, in einem Jahr durchziehen muss und dazu dann noch eine neue Fremdsprache ( Latein) lernen darf.  Naja das wird schon alles klappen!

Fahren kann ich halt dadurch leider nicht mehr so oft. Naja dieses Wochenende hab ich Zeit, das muss ichs gleichmal ausnutzen. 
Falls es doch noch was wird oder jemand anders Lust und Zeit hat einfach melden. =)
@ Eberhard gute Besserung

Gruß Andi


----------



## fromanck (26. September 2009)

Sonntag wird ne Runde ab 13.30 Uhr am unteren Schwedenschanzen Parkplatz gestartet


----------



## böser_wolf (26. September 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin




ach ja gibts fürn 10er das shirt  farben orange braun lila grün 
solange der vorrat reicht


----------



## Gandalf01 (26. September 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ach ja gibts fürn 10er das shirt  farben orange braun lila grün
> solange der vorrat reicht



Hi Leute 
ich habs heute schon an 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (26. September 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ach ja gibts fürn 10er das shirt farben orange braun lila grün
> solange der vorrat reicht


 
Hallo,

Walter reserviere mir mal eins in braun.
Größe L oder M, je nachdem wie Groß die ausfallen.
Gibts auch Girlieshirts?

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (26. September 2009)

@Eberhard,
auch von mir gute Besserung


----------



## Cyclomaster (26. September 2009)

@ Zander 

Schau mal


----------



## zanderschnapper (27. September 2009)

Hi, Hi, Hi,
ne schöne Küchenwaage hast Du da


----------



## Cyclomaster (27. September 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi, Hi, Hi,
> ne schöne Küchenwaage hast Du da



Ach ein Vorher Bild hatte ich vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steevens91 (27. September 2009)

Gute Besserung Eberhard!


----------



## Bike-Oldie (27. September 2009)

Weiteres auf unser Seite unter www.steigerwaldbiker.de







Hi Leute 


So unsere Steigerwaltbiker drehen jetzt wie üblich am Sonntag früh ihre Runde im Steigerwald, und ich ja ich hab jetzt Zeit, viel Zeit..

So möchte ich mich für eure Genesungswünsche bedangen, die Trösten und beflügeln mich bestimmt schneller wieder aufs Rad zu kommen. Die Ärzte haben bei mir Seitlich am linken Oberschenkel einen Tumor heraus geschnitten, was Eingeschickt wurde. Jetzt heißt es abwarten auf das Ergebnis. Es braucht halt seine Zeit, aber ich bin da guter Hoffnung. 

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Cyclomaster (27. September 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Weiteres auf unser Seite unter www.steigerwaldbiker.de
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach du schande!

Auch von mir gute Besserung!


----------



## Michi83 (27. September 2009)

Hallo,

gute Besserung Eberhard. Will mal hoffen das es nicht bösartig ist. Halt uns auf dem laufendem.

Wie sieht es aus, wer fährt in WÜ mit?

Gruß


----------



## Eltmenner (27. September 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gute Besserung Erwin. Will mal hoffen das es nicht bösartig ist. Halt uns auf dem laufendem.
> 
> ...



Ned der Erwin, sondern der Eberhard.

Auch von mir gute Besserung!


----------



## Michi83 (27. September 2009)

Upps...schon geändert.
War heut wohl ein wenig zu warm...oder lags am Federroten gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (28. September 2009)

Hallooooooo,
seid Ihr alle noch im Wochenendschlaf, oder was ist hier los??
Den ganzen Tag kein einziger Post


----------



## Gandalf01 (28. September 2009)

Hi Leute,
so heute einen schönen Nightride mit den Triebtretern gemacht
War mal wieder richtig schön im dunkeln  zu fahren.



>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## DirtKing (29. September 2009)

Hi Folks,

Am kommenden Sonntag 4. Okt. findet in Marktsteinach bei Schonungen eine schöne Veranstaltung statt, der 6. Naturlauf. Wie in den letzten Jahren wird auch eine 22km MTB-Strecke angeboten mit einigen schönen Trails. Wäre schade, wenn die Mühe des Veranstalters nicht durch reichliche Teilnahme entlohnt würde. Also, schnell anmelden und am Sonntag mitfahren!!
see www.churchrunners.de


----------



## Gandalf01 (29. September 2009)

DirtKing schrieb:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Am kommenden Sonntag 4. Okt. findet in Marktsteinach bei Schonungen eine schöne Veranstaltung statt, der 6. Naturlauf. Wie in den letzten Jahren wird auch eine 22km MTB-Strecke angeboten mit einigen schönen Trails. Wäre schade, wenn die Mühe des Veranstalters nicht durch reichliche Teilnahme entlohnt würde. Also, schnell anmelden und am Sonntag mitfahren!!
> see www.churchrunners.de



Hi DirtKing,

schade aber am Sonntag kann ich leider nicht, habe zwar schon gelesen, dass es wieder eine MTB Strecke gibt, aber leider bin ich wieder mal beim Fußball (aber nur zuschauen  )

Hast Du zufälligerweise eine Track von der Strecke?

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## DirtKing (29. September 2009)

Hi Gandalf,

Track hab ich leider keinen, aber die Strecke ist großenteils schon ausgeschildert, es geht in den Wildenstall und dann in Richtung Hausener Grund-Steinbruch.


----------



## Gandalf01 (29. September 2009)

DirtKing schrieb:


> Hi Gandalf,
> 
> Track hab ich leider keinen, aber die Strecke ist großenteils schon ausgeschildert, es geht in den Wildenstall und dann in Richtung Hausener Grund-Steinbruch.



Hi DirtKing,

Besten Dank, dann weiß ich ungefähr wo es hin geht. Ist das nicht auch ein Teil des Burning Bike gewesen? War schon länger nicht mehr dort unterwegs 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (29. September 2009)

Frage @all,
hat da jemand von Euch Lust beim *"Churchrunner"* zu fahren?


----------



## böser_wolf (29. September 2009)

bin leider in der schweiz zum freifahrn


----------



## zanderschnapper (29. September 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> bin leider in der schweiz zum freifahrn



...was für'n Zeug's????


----------



## Gandalf01 (29. September 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> ...was für'n Zeug's????



freifahrn = freeride 

@ALL 
bin für Donnerstag raus, wurde heute gegen Grippe geimpft --> kein Sport bis Freitag  

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (29. September 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> freifahrn = freeride
> 
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin





.....aaaaaaahha, jetzt hat's gschnagglt


----------



## Gandalf01 (29. September 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> .....aaaaaaahha, jetzt hat's gschnagglt



Das ist halt Walters Slang 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (29. September 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Das ist hat Walters Slang
> 
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin




Ne, ne, ne - das is meiner


----------



## Michi83 (29. September 2009)

Hallo,

Holger ich bin in Marktsteinach, allerdings zum laufen 
Kannst ja mitlaufen.

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (29. September 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Holger ich bin in Marktsteinach, allerdings zum laufen
> Kannst ja mitlaufen.
> ...




Hi Michi,
ja - weiß ich schon das Du da bist.
Mitlaufen könnte ich, aber nicht rennen oder joggen 
Die Betonung liegt auf *"laufen"*


----------



## brndch (29. September 2009)

Hallo,

wie schauts aus?
kommt am Do mal wieder was zusammen?

Gruß


----------



## böser_wolf (30. September 2009)

wo soll des mit euch noch hin gehn  rennrad laufen 
am end rennt ihr noch mit stöcken durch den wald 
nene die jugen nene


----------



## The_Ralle (30. September 2009)

ich bin raus für Donnerstag - hab noch ne Menge zu tun.
Krankengymnastiktermin + Vorbereitungen Gebu.-Feier mit meim Mädl
Nächste Woche schauts hoffentlich wieder besser aus


----------



## Der Veit (30. September 2009)

muß am Wochenende arbeiten 

vielleicht reichts zum Zuschauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Veit (30. September 2009)

donnerstag vielleicht - wenn ich früh fertig bin, würd ich an die Schwedenschanze fahrn


----------



## Der Veit (1. Oktober 2009)

Der Veit schrieb:


> donnerstag vielleicht - wenn ich früh fertig bin, würd ich an die Schwedenschanze fahrn



bin so um 16:00 am unteren Parkplatz - falls noch jemand kommen will....


----------



## Michi83 (1. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

heut ist bei mir Indoorcycling angesagt. 
Morgen dann Krafttraining und ein wenig Vorbereitung für Sonntag.
Samstag dann Pause.

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute,

war gestern jemand fahrn? Konnte leider wegen meiner Grippeimpfung nichts machen. 
Das WE sieht auch nicht viel besser aus, heute Straßenfest in HAS und morgen Bauernmarkt in Gädheim. Da wirds wohl nix mit Biken, mal schauen ob ich am Sonntag zum Fußball mit dem Bike fahren

Ansonsten Montag TRIEBTRETEN

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (2. Oktober 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> ....mal schauen ob ich am Sonntag zum Fußball mit dem Bike fahren




...von dir aus zum Fußballplatz oder spiel ihr "auswärts"?


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. Oktober 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> ...von dir aus zum Fußballplatz oder spiel ihr "auswärts"?



Wir sind spielfrei , fahre wahrescheinlich Richtung Ebertshausen.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Jungs 

habe Heute meine Fäden gezogen bekommen, nun musste ich nochmals auf der Liege die Zähne zusammen beißen. Als Nachschlag hat die Chefärztin und ihr Assistentin Antonie eine Bekannte und Frau eines Bikerkollegen aus Sand nochmals Punktiert und so Flüssigkeit über die Narbe gezogen die sich in der Wunde gebildet hat. Bei so viel Weiblichkeit darf sich Mann ja keine Schwäche zeigen. Im verlaufe des Gespräch kam ich nochmals auf die Operation und so auf das Geschwulst zurück, ob gut oder Böse. Naja sagte sie hämisch, er war gut aber so groß das ich bis zum Knochen geschneitn musste. 
Nach aussage der Chefin muß ich mich weiterhin schonen, komme aber bald wieder zu euch in der Bike-zene zurück. Melde mich dann, also bis demnächst. 

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## zanderschnapper (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Eberhard,
das ist eine sehr gute Nachricht!!
Das freut mich aufrichtig für dich, hab dir ja sowieso beide Daumen gedrückt 

Bis demnächst dann mal.
Wenn das Wetter wieder schlechter wird und die Trails wieder weicher komm ich öfter zu Euch nach Sand - versprochen.

Weiterhin gute Genesung.
Lass dich von deiner Frau schön verwöhnen


----------



## Gandalf01 (3. Oktober 2009)

Hi Ebergard, 
das sind doch wirklich gute Nachrichten. Dann lass Dich gut pflegen bis demnächst in den Trails

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## The_Ralle (3. Oktober 2009)

Den Aussagen der Herrschaften oben schließ ich mich gerne an!

Gute Besserung Eberhard. Komm wieder - *erstens AUF DIE BEINE* - und *zweitens - DANN AUFS BIKE  *

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Cyclomaster (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich werd morgen in Marktsteinach fahren noch jemand?


----------



## brndch (3. Oktober 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Ich werd morgen in Marktsteinach fahren noch jemand?



hmm,
warum eigendlich ned.
fährts du sucher mit?
Wenn´s heut abend ned zu lange wird könnt ich mich ja an den Start wagen.

Gruß


----------



## Cyclomaster (3. Oktober 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> hmm,
> warum eigendlich ned.
> fährts du sucher mit?
> Wenn´s heut abend ned zu lange wird könnt ich mich ja an den Start wagen.
> ...



Ja


----------



## Michi83 (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

bin gestern die Strecke (Lauf und MTB) abgefahren.
Ist gut mit nem Hardtail fahrbar. Keine besonderen Schwierigkeiten.
"Hoher" Schotteranteil.

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (4. Oktober 2009)

Leute,
wie war's denn in Kleinsteinach??
Macht doch mal Meldung


----------



## Cyclomaster (4. Oktober 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Leute,
> wie war's denn in Kleinsteinach??
> Macht doch mal Meldung



Der Michi ist gelaufen und der Christian ist nihct gekommen.

ICh bin MTB gefahren und gut durchgekommen.

Die Strecke war leider sehr einfach aber mit 22km von der länge OK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi83 (4. Oktober 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Der Michi ist gelaufen und der Christian ist nihct gekommen.
> 
> ICh bin MTB gefahren und gut durchgekommen.
> 
> Die Strecke war leider sehr einfach aber mit 22km von der länge OK.


 
Hallo,

Thilo untertreibt mal wieder weng. 
Er hat den 1. Platz belegt.
Hab deine Urkunde, Wein, Gutschein mitgenommen.
Ich hab den 4. Platz in meiner AK belegt und Gesamt den 8. Platz.

Der Lauf ist wirklich klasse.
Und super durchorganisiert, schade nur das heuer nicht viel Los war.

Gruß


----------



## Cyclomaster (4. Oktober 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Thilo untertreibt mal wieder weng.
> Er hat den 1. Platz belegt.
> ...



Super Danke dir


----------



## Michi83 (4. Oktober 2009)

Müss mer halt mal schauen wie mers mit der Übergabe machen.


----------



## zanderschnapper (4. Oktober 2009)

Na dann,
herzlichen Glückwunsch Euch beiden 

Da habt Ihr ja unsere "Sippe" würdig vertreten


----------



## böser_wolf (4. Oktober 2009)

so wieder da aus lenzerheide  mal schön in 2tagen 7500hm gemacht nur sonne keine wolken abfahrten von 2900metern runter  einfach nur schei**geil


----------



## brndch (5. Oktober 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Der Michi ist gelaufen und der Christian ist nihct gekommen.
> 
> ICh bin MTB gefahren und gut durchgekommen.
> 
> Die Strecke war leider sehr einfach aber mit 22km von der länge OK.



Sorry,
Habe den Samstagabend leider ned verkraftent.

gruß


----------



## böser_wolf (5. Oktober 2009)

so mal ein paar bilder mehr gibts bei meinen fotos 
lenzerheide war echt klasse 
am ersten tag hoch/runter/hoch/runter usw
am zweiten tag die ronda lai gefahren 
rauf auf 2900 runter auf 1300 und dann wieder rauf auf 2000und schieben auf 2300um wieder auf 1400 runter
 jep klasse freireit tag


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. Oktober 2009)

Hi Walter

war sicher ein super Trip
Was war denn heute mit Triebtreten? Mittag schon abgesagt. 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (6. Oktober 2009)

Regen, Regen nix als Regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eltmenner (6. Oktober 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Regen, Regen nix als Regen


Hi,

also hier in Eltmann nicht.
War mit dem Hund ne Runde joggen bei Sonnenschein.
Wer weiss wo Du wieder in Deutschland bist.

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich war bei mir in HAS!!


----------



## The_Ralle (6. Oktober 2009)

Donnerstag Dämmerungs-bzw. Nightride?!
Geht was?
Oder erstmal äussere Bedingungen abwarten?


----------



## kobiZ (6. Oktober 2009)

Nightride hört sich doch gut an


----------



## Cyclomaster (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte gestern meinen Regen Nightride


----------



## The_Ralle (6. Oktober 2009)

Tach die Herrschaften!

Folgendes ist z. Zt. für übermorgen Donnerstag, 19.00 Uhr geplant:

Nightride ab 97488 Sulzdorf bei Stadtlauringen. 
Strecke über Oberlauringen, Leinach, Ruine Wildberg, Rennweg, Birnfeld.

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skateson (6. Oktober 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Tach die Herrschaften!
> 
> Folgendes ist z. Zt. für übermorgen Donnerstag, 19.00 Uhr geplant:
> 
> ...



Du fällst doch eh nur nein Matsch!!!!!!!


----------



## kobiZ (6. Oktober 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Tach die Herrschaften!
> 
> Folgendes ist z. Zt. für übermorgen Donnerstag, 19.00 Uhr geplant:
> 
> ...



Wo genau in Sulzdorf ? 

Bin dabei 

Gruß
Kobi


----------



## The_Ralle (6. Oktober 2009)

komm bei mir vorbei (Hauptstrasse 42) und dann gehen wir zum Stefan  und holen den ab - incl. Lampen


----------



## Steevens91 (6. Oktober 2009)

Die Uhrzeit is echt gut, da bin ich schon von der Schule daheim und kann auch mitfahrn  

Also ich denk ma dass ich auch dabei bin 

Gruß


----------



## SpeedFox (7. Oktober 2009)

Dafür bin ich Raus! :-( Mei cheffin hat URLAUB, also muss ich den Laden schmeis!


----------



## brndch (7. Oktober 2009)

Wie geil is das den???

http://www.daniel-markwalder.ch/webneu/anoceanofsky/index.html


----------



## zanderschnapper (7. Oktober 2009)

....saugeil!!! 
Da war der gute Jens wohl nicht genügend gedropt


----------



## Cyclomaster (7. Oktober 2009)

Naja so eine Hobbyzecke is der Daniel auch net.

Ausserdem hat er das mit Zabel auch schon gemacht.

Die Wette wurde aber nicht ausgestrahlt weil es vorher bekannt und in einer Zeitung abgedruckt wurde.


----------



## Cyclomaster (7. Oktober 2009)

Ist das nicht geil?


----------



## brndch (7. Oktober 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Ist das nicht geil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (7. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute,

so meine Hellride Tour von heute ist rum, war mal wieder Abends im dunkeln Trails abfahren. 
Hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## kobiZ (8. Oktober 2009)

@ralle

wie siehts en aus mit heut abend......hat ja die ganze zeit geregnet...(im moment ma net    )abba fahr mer ...?

Gruß 
Kobi


----------



## The_Ralle (8. Oktober 2009)

Jep wir fahren! Es regnet heut nix mehr 
Da kannst mitm Steevens eigentlich gleich zum Stefan  fahren und der Christian und ich stoßen dann dort um kurz nach 19.00 Uhr dazu!

Bis nachher!!


----------



## brndch (8. Oktober 2009)

Haibike94 schrieb:


> @ralle
> 
> wie siehts en aus mit heut abend......hat ja die ganze zeit geregnet...(im moment ma net    )abba fahr mer ...?
> 
> ...



nim doch deinen rosa Regenschirm mit dann wirste auch ned nass.

Gruß


----------



## kobiZ (8. Oktober 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Jep wir fahren! Es regnet heut nix mehr
> Da kannst mitm Steevens eigentlich gleich zum Stefan  fahren und der Christian und ich stoßen dann dort um kurz nach 19.00 Uhr dazu!
> 
> Bis nachher!!



jah des hab ich scho mit em stefan ausgemacht...

@christian
der rosane is leider kaput gangen... abba hab noch zum glück noch en lilanen


----------



## zanderschnapper (9. Oktober 2009)

Seid Ihr jetzt gestern gefahren?


----------



## The_Ralle (9. Oktober 2009)

Moin Holgerson

Klaro - war n schöner Nightride - 29 km - und schick durchs Unterholz mussten wir uns auch kämpfen. Mächtiger Sturmschaden hat Weg blockiert. Umfahren war unmöglich


----------



## böser_wolf (9. Oktober 2009)

die helden im wald durchs unterholz


----------



## bikepoli (9. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute - habe eine email bekommen und wollte den Inhalt mal auf diesem Wege weiter verbreiten - 
Das Lotterleben ist rum - der Alltag aht uns wieder -> wir versuchen uns halt mal jeden 2. Freitag im Monat zu treffen - was nicht immer funzt.
Aber jetzt gehts wieder los - schau mer mal - würd` der Beckenbauer sagen!
Also zur Beachtung --> nachfolgender TEXT!

Hallo Mountainbiker,
zur Erinnerung möchte ich euch noch den *BIKERSTAMMTISCH* Monat nahe legen. (Jeden zweiten Freitag in düsteren Monaten)
Freitag den 9. Oktober 2009 um 20:00 Uhr
Der Stammtisch findet an jedem 2. Freitag im Monat statt, Treffpunkt ist bis auf weiteres das Schützenhaus in Sand am Main.
_Wenn das Schützenhaus geschlossen ist Heckenwirtschaft Jürgen und Willi Hofmann, Weidenstraße 4, Sand am Main;_
Beginn ist um 20:00 Uhr. Für euer Interesse schon mal besten Dank.
Man kann sich dann mal in Ruhe unterhalten, und es stört nich immer der Fahrtwind, Schaltungsrasseln
oder das Pfeifen aus dem letzten Loch.
Tips und Tricks rund ums Mountainbike etc...................................................
WATTEL'N und Karten geht natürlich auch!!!

Bis denn

i.A. Gruß - Steigerwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (9. Oktober 2009)

klingt nicht schlecht soweit.
für heut abends bin ich zwar schon vollends ausgeplant - aber vielleicht klappts nächsten Monat 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. Oktober 2009)

bikepoli schrieb:


> Hallo Leute - habe eine email bekommen und wollte den Inhalt mal auf diesem Wege weiter verbreiten -
> Das Lotterleben ist rum - der Alltag aht uns wieder -> wir versuchen uns halt mal jeden 2. Freitag im Monat zu treffen - was nicht immer funzt.
> Aber jetzt gehts wieder los - schau mer mal - würd` der Beckenbauer sagen!
> Also zur Beachtung --> nachfolgender TEXT!
> ...


Hi Thomas 

leider schaffe ich es heute nicht , aber für nächsten Monat hab ichs mir schon mal vorgemerkt 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Cyclomaster (9. Oktober 2009)

Da komm ich ja grad heim!


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. Oktober 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> die helden im wald durchs unterholz



Hi Walter,
hast ne schöne Runde am Freitag gedreht, sieht fast aus wie meine SWE-Runde , nur ich habe den Schonunger Teil dabei, dafür gehts du nochmal zum Schießhaus rauf.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin
PS: weist Du ob meine Sachen da sind?
PSS: kannst Du mir den Track für meine Sammlung schicken.
PSSS: Wo gehts am Montag hin?


----------



## Michi83 (12. Oktober 2009)

So Leute,

werde mich für die nächsten 13 Tage verabschieden.
Werd mal das veregnete Deutschland verlassen und ein wenig erholen.
Danach kanns dann frisch erholt in den Winterpokal gehen.

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (12. Oktober 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> So Leute,
> 
> werde mich für die nächsten 13 Tage verabschieden.
> Werd mal das veregnete Deutschland verlassen und ein wenig erholen.
> ...



Hi Michi

viel Spaß im Urlaub und erhohl Dich

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (12. Oktober 2009)

I werd narrisch 
und neidisch !!

Schönen Urlaub


----------



## Michi83 (12. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank Leute.

Hoffe das Wetter wird passen. Aktuell: 27 Grad 
Aber ein wenig Regen ist gemeldet.

Gruß


----------



## Mephato (12. Oktober 2009)

schönen Urlaub und genieß das super Wetter! =)


----------



## zanderschnapper (12. Oktober 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Leute.
> 
> Hoffe das Wetter wird passen. Aktuell: 27 Grad
> Aber ein wenig Regen ist gemeldet.
> ...





Wo geht's denn überhaupt hin??


----------



## Michi83 (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Holger,

geht nach Griechenland, Rhodos - Kalithea.

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (12. Oktober 2009)

Oh Mann,
das halt ich nicht aus


----------



## Michi83 (12. Oktober 2009)




----------



## zanderschnapper (12. Oktober 2009)

Bei so einer Animation würde ich freiwillig auf's Biken verzichten


----------



## Michi83 (12. Oktober 2009)

Ähmm, wie siehts aus mit dem Winterpokal?
Teams schon gegründet?

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (12. Oktober 2009)

Wenn der Aufruf vom ADMIN kommt, dann gehts los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (12. Oktober 2009)

Hi Michi 

Du bis wirklich zu beneiden, vergiss bei so viel Schönen Aussichten das Radfahren nicht.

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Michi83 (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüß dich Eberhard,

schön von dir zu hören, wie gehts dir so?

Radfahren, mal schauen ob das in Griechenland klappt.
Aber meine Laufschuhe hab ich eingepackt.

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (13. Oktober 2009)

...kein Tag ohne Post


----------



## Bike-Oldie (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Michi 
Laufen ist auch gut. Mir gehtâs den umstÃ¤nden entsprechend gut, werde am Sonntag probieren das erste Mal aufs Radfahren zu steigen. 


GruÃ Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute,
so bin auch wieder zurück von meiner Nightride Runde Schön wars den Schonunger Trail im Dunkeln runter zu fahren

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

so sind super angekommen.
Hier mal ein erstes kleines Bild.
Mal schauen evt. komm ich morgen noch mal online, die Std. Wlan kostet hier 4 Euro.


----------



## kobiZ (14. Oktober 2009)

Is für morgen irgentwo was geplant...??

Gruß
Kobi


----------



## The_Ralle (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich fall für morgen abend weg - Termin mit Versicherungsagent


----------



## brndch (15. Oktober 2009)

sers,

hab mich heute nach einer woche wieder aufs rad getraut.
ganz schön kalt geworden.
Am zabelstein hatte es dann doch noch 1°.

Viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (15. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute, 
bin auch raus für heute habe eine privaten Termin

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (15. Oktober 2009)

Is heut jemand bei dem Sauwetter gefahren??


----------



## böser_wolf (16. Oktober 2009)

jo ich auf die arbeit und zurück


----------



## mavboy (18. Oktober 2009)

Wow hey gibt ja dochn paat biker in schweinfurt


----------



## Gandalf01 (18. Oktober 2009)

mavboy schrieb:


> Wow hey gibt ja dochn paat biker in schweinfurt



es gibt eine Menge Biker rund um SW 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## l0rd0fthe1337 (18. Oktober 2009)

jop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mavboy (18. Oktober 2009)

Das is sehr erfreulich


----------



## zanderschnapper (19. Oktober 2009)

So Männers,
aufgepasst!!!

Ab sofort kann man sich für den 
*W I N T E R P O K A L* 
anmelden 

Der Teamname steht bereits fest, er lautet wie im letzten Jahr:

*RACING-TEAM-HASSBERGE*

Also, ran an die Tasten und anmelden  ab dem 03. November gilt es.

Und Jungs, die Ziele sind recht hoch gesteckt


----------



## brndch (19. Oktober 2009)

sers,

wie schauts aus am Donnerstag?
Hat wer bock weng a runde zu fahren?
Wetter macht sich bis jetzt  auch recht guat.

Gruß


----------



## Steevens91 (19. Oktober 2009)

Hab am Do leider Chor , könnt deswegen erst später, komm gg. 17.45 heim,

aber prinzipiell interesse hab ich shcon  

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (20. Oktober 2009)

Kurzer Zwischenstand zum 
*RACING-TEAM-HASSBERGE*

Wir sind nun schon zudritt 


Jetzt fehlen noch Thilo und Michi (der z.Zt. in Griechenland verweilt)


----------



## Gandalf01 (20. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute,

 die schönsten Trails bei uns in der Gegend 





Schwendeschanze und Königsberg fehlen noch

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (20. Oktober 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> die schönsten Trails bei uns in der Gegend
> 
> ...



Schöne Sache großer meister.
Wäre schön wenn du die tracks als GPX Datei online stellen könntest.
Aber vom Steigerwald gibts noch viele inputs.
Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (20. Oktober 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Schöne Sache großer meister.
> Wäre schön wenn du die tracks als GPX Datei online stellen könntest.
> Aber vom Steigerwald gibts noch viele inputs.
> Gruß



Hi Christian,
ich weiß dass es noch viel gibt, das ist ja auch noch nicht einmal die Hälft von mir, die meisten war oder sind hier schon einmal online gewesen. Die "Roten" findest Du bei den Steigerwaldbikern 

Es fehlt auch noch eine Menge aus SWE (Normalweg; Schießhaustrails,...)

Wenn ich nächste Woche Zeit habe werde ich alle Trails markieren und gesammt hochladen. Viele Einstiegspunkte findet man nur wenn man sie kennt oder langsam fährt.



>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (20. Oktober 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Viele Einstiegspunkte findet man nur wenn man sie kennt



sonst könnts ja jeder fahren.


----------



## Gandalf01 (20. Oktober 2009)

Sollte mal wieder an Anstoß sein was zu tun.


>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kobiZ (20. Oktober 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> wie schauts aus am Donnerstag?
> Hat wer bock weng a runde zu fahren?
> ...



ich hät a interesse 

kommt halt drauf an wo gfahrn wird... 

Gruß
Kobi


----------



## zanderschnapper (20. Oktober 2009)

Hi "Weißer Mann",
den *WURZELTRAIL* in Wülflingen bitte auch nicht vergessen


----------



## Gandalf01 (20. Oktober 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi "Weißer Mann",
> den *WURZELTRAIL* in Wülflingen bitte auch nicht vergessen



Hi Holger,
der ist drinnen, wie auch der von Sailershausen runter, allerdings nur ein Büchertrail und der Fuchsweg fehlt auch noch.

Das waren immer Touren die ich (mit)gefahren bin

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## zanderschnapper (20. Oktober 2009)

Wird langsam Zeit das wieder mal was "zam" geht, oder?

Das war seit langem wieder mal ein richtig schlechtes MTB-Jahr für mich 
Am Donnerstag kann ich schon wieder nicht, da wieder "auswärts" bin.


----------



## Gandalf01 (20. Oktober 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Wird langsam Zeit das wieder mal was "zam" geht, oder?
> 
> Das war seit langem wieder mal ein richtig schlechtes MTB-Jahr für mich
> Am Donnerstag kann ich schon wieder nicht, da wieder "auswärts" bin.



Hi Holger,

bei mir ist es fast genau so. Im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr war wirklich schlecht.  Zumindest komme ich jetzt ab und zu Abend zu einem kleinen Nightride. 

So wie es aussieht wird auch diesen Donnerstag nix.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (20. Oktober 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Schöne Sache großer meister.
> Wäre schön wenn du die tracks als GPX Datei online stellen könntest.
> Aber vom Steigerwald gibts noch viele inputs.
> Gruß



Hi Leute

ich habe mal auf die schnelle ein paar schöne Trails zusammen gestellt, die meisten kennen sie schon.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin
PS: es gibt noch viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel mehr, die meisten stammen aus dem SWE-Wald


----------



## Gandalf01 (20. Oktober 2009)

und noch zwei 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## mavboy (20. Oktober 2009)

mhh ich kann die irgenwie nich öffnen


----------



## Gandalf01 (20. Oktober 2009)

mavboy schrieb:


> mhh ich kann die irgenwie nich öffnen



Hast Du GoogleEarth drauf??

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (21. Oktober 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> sonst könnts ja jeder fahren.



jep und das ist auch gut so 

am end kommt dir auf nen trail noch die waldpolizei  entgegen

wenn die wissen wo die ecken sind 


touren würd ich bei http://www.gps-tour.info  einstellen

ach ja do bin ich raus weil  kevin costner konzert


----------



## mavboy (21. Oktober 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hast Du GoogleEarth drauf??
> 
> >>>Gandalf<<<
> Gruß Erwin




ne hat ich runter gemacht weil mir eig. google maps reicht . 
dann mach ichs wieder druff


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (21. Oktober 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> jep und das ist auch gut so
> 
> am end kommt dir auf nen trail noch die waldpolizei  entgegen
> 
> ...



...außerdem werden auch altbekannte Kicker motiviziert, nur weil die "Alten "ihre Kids nicht im Griff haben.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## böser_wolf (21. Oktober 2009)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:


> ...außerdem werden auch altbekannte Kicker motiviziert, nur weil die "Alten "ihre Kids nicht im Griff haben.
> Gruß Ernie




 ja ich hab da erst ne adrenalinausschüttung gehabt wegen einem erhöhtem kicker+zu schnell+zuwenig licht 
aber dafür fährt mer ja


----------



## Bike-Oldie (21. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute hier etwas aus unsere Heimat


----------



## Steevens91 (21. Oktober 2009)

Walther wieder zu schnell im Wald unterwegs? 

Was is jetz eig. mit morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (21. Oktober 2009)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> Was is jetz eig. mit morgen?



überleg dir was ich hab zeit.
Nur die Kraft ist solangsam am Ende.

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (21. Oktober 2009)

Hi Eberhard,

super Bericht  das ist Werbug für Moutainbiken 

Und wie geht's Dir sonst? Ist wieder alles OK.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Steevens91 (21. Oktober 2009)

Ja des Problem is nur ich hab kein Licht, wie schauts mitm Stefan aus? 
und wenn dann müssten wir bisle später fahrn, komm erst 17.45 heim


----------



## Bike-Oldie (22. Oktober 2009)

Ei Erwin 

Danke der Nachfrage. Mir gehtâs soweit gut, verrichte soweit meine Arbeit. Bislang bin ich noch kein Fahrrad gefahren, wird mich das erste Mal auf jeden fall schwer tun.

GruÃ Eberhard

Grafik Anklicken


----------



## Gandalf01 (22. Oktober 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Ei Erwin
> 
> Danke der Nachfrage. Mir gehts soweit gut, verrichte soweit meine Arbeit. Bislang bin ich noch kein Fahrrad gefahren, wird mich das erste Mal auf jeden fall schwer tun.
> 
> ...



Hi Eberhard,

das freut mich aber. Unsere SWE-Wald Tour verschieben wir auf 2010. Da machen wir das dann als Saisonauftakt, wenns wieder richtig trocken ist.

Der nächste Biker-Stammtisch ist doch am 13.11.2009 im Schützenhaus oder ??


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (22. Oktober 2009)

Sers,

möchte am samstag wieder mal eine längere runde durch den steigerwald drehen.wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte gerne.
Gruß


----------



## Der Veit (23. Oktober 2009)

Mahlzeit!

Ich hab da mal ne Frage....

Wie verbringt ihr denn so den Winter? - Außer den Wald mit Flutlichtern zu beleuchten?
Wie trainiert ihr, wenns feierabends immer schon dunkel ist?

Wäre dankbar für Anregungen, die meine diesjährige Herbstdepression verhindern können...


Schö


----------



## zanderschnapper (23. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
ohne Beleuchtung wird's halt sehr schwierig.
Zumindest bei mir, da ich meist recht spät von der Arbeit nach Hause komme


----------



## The_Ralle (23. Oktober 2009)

dito


----------



## zanderschnapper (23. Oktober 2009)

Sers Ralle,
Du lebs't ja auch noch 

Dein Jahr war ja noch beschissener als meins - zumindest was das Biken angeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (23. Oktober 2009)

naja würd ich net unbedingt sagen...
vom Fitness-Aufbau her net grad berauschend
aber mit dem Freerider bergab und Spaß dabei haben war schon einiges geboten


----------



## zanderschnapper (23. Oktober 2009)

Hast Du überhaupt schon das 
*Racing-Team-Haßberge-II*
zusammen?


----------



## The_Ralle (23. Oktober 2009)

Ne noch nicht - ich werde es aber nächste Woche gründen!
(denk ich)


----------



## Eltmenner (23. Oktober 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Sers,
> 
> möchte am samstag wieder mal eine längere runde durch den steigerwald drehen.wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte gerne.
> Gruß


Hi,

ich währe evtl. dabei. Hab leider paar Kleinigkeiten die beachtet werden müssen.
1. Nachtschicht, komme Morgen Früh erst um 7 Uhr Heim, also ned gar so bald biken.
2. Meine Fitness, merke dass ich langsam in den Winterschlaf falle. Wenns ned gar so arg schnell wird, können wir was machen.
Wo solls denn hin gehen?


----------



## böser_wolf (23. Oktober 2009)

muckibude (aber des mach ich ja sowieso)

lichter kaufen/bauen 

drogen und alk und sex helfen auch über den winter 
(geht auch im sommer)


Racing-Team-Haßberge-II          bin dabei


----------



## brndch (23. Oktober 2009)

Eltmenner schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich währe evtl. dabei. Hab leider paar Kleinigkeiten die beachtet werden müssen.
> 1. Nachtschicht, komme Morgen Früh erst um 7 Uhr Heim, also ned gar so bald biken.
> ...



Schade,

möchte so gegen 2 wieder zu hause sein, hab nachmittag was vor.
ich fahr dann wohl die Standartrunde wo wir letztes jahr schon mal gefahren sind (wohnau-handtal-zell-Wohnau).


----------



## Michi83 (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

bin wieder da.
Muss jetzt aber umbedingt was tun 
Ich sag nur All Inclusive.

Wie, wo was steht an?

gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (24. Oktober 2009)

So,
das *RACING-TEAM-HASSBERGE*
ist bis auf den Thilo komplett 

Also, mein Jung - schnell anmelden


----------



## zanderschnapper (24. Oktober 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin wieder da.
> Muss jetzt aber umbedingt was tun
> ...



Hi Michi,
schön das Du wieder da bist.
Der Start des Winterpokals ist am 02.11.
Dann zählt es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (24. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute,
hab heute mal eine kleine Runde OC-Schonungen-Hausen-und zurück gedreht.

War richtig super

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## brndch (24. Oktober 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Der Start des Winterpokals ist am 02.11.
> Dann zählt es



Ich hoffe das dann am WE ab und an mal was geht wenn schon Donnerstags nix mehr los ist.
Meine Winterkollektion ist diese woche eingetroffen. Wegen mir kanns jetz kalt werden des sch... Wetter hier erträgt ja keiner.

Gruß
bis die tage


----------



## zanderschnapper (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Christian,
warst Du heute biken?


----------



## zanderschnapper (24. Oktober 2009)

Noch etwas off topic,
kann mir mal jemand verraten, wie ich die Winterpokal-Anzeige in die Signatur bekomme, ohne das man nur den blöden Link sieht?

Ich bekomme das einfach nicht hin


----------



## Michi83 (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

Holger mach dir nichts drauß, in meiner Sig sieht es auch noch nicht besser aus.
Also wer kann helfen?

Gruß


----------



## Michi83 (24. Oktober 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Veit (24. Oktober 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> muckibude (aber des mach ich ja sowieso)
> 
> lichter kaufen/bauen
> 
> ...


Ja, die Muckibude werde ich wohl auch mal ausprobieren

Alk hilft manchmal, aber Sex ist schwierig, wenn die Liebste 250km weg wohnt


also: mehr Alk


----------



## brndch (24. Oktober 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hallo Christian,
> warst Du heute biken?



Logisch,
wenn der Himmel ned weint muss man dat nutzen!

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute,

so hier noch kurz die Daten von gestern:

Länge: 29,1
Dauer: ca. 3:20 h (hab ein paar Bilder gemacht)
HMS: ca. 740 hms 




















 

 

 

 





So jetzt sind sie auch in der richtigen Reihenfolge 
und wie früher auch noch der Track

>>>Gandalf<<<


----------



## zanderschnapper (25. Oktober 2009)

Morgen Erwin,
kannst Du mir verraten wie ich das Winterpokal-Logo in meine Signatur bekomme?


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. Oktober 2009)

Morgen Holger,

keine Ahnung habe das noch nie gemacht. Schau doch einfach mal Winterpokalforum nach, vielleicht steht da was.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Der Veit (25. Oktober 2009)

Spinne grade Urlaubspläne für nächstes Jahr und da kommt doch die Idee, über die Alpen zu radeln

Hat jemand von euch schon mal ne Transalp gefahren? 
Wenn ja, welche Route und wie wars?


----------



## zanderschnapper (25. Oktober 2009)

Frag mal beim Erwin nach, der hat das schon mal gemacht


----------



## Steevens91 (25. Oktober 2009)

ich auch ;D war gut


----------



## Eltmenner (25. Oktober 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Noch etwas off topic,
> kann mir mal jemand verraten, wie ich die Winterpokal-Anzeige in die Signatur bekomme, ohne das man nur den blöden Link sieht?
> 
> Ich bekomme das einfach nicht hin


Standard BB-Codes nutzbar? *Ja*
 					BB-Code für Farben nutzbar? *Ja*
 					BB-Code für Textgröße nutzbar? *Ja*
 					BB-Code für Schriftarten nutzbar? *Ja*
 					BB-Codes zur Textausrichtung nutzbar? *Ja*
 					BB-Code für Listen nutzbar? *Ja*
 					BB-Codes für Links nutzbar? *Ja*
 					HTML Code erlaubt? *Nein*
 				 			 			 				 					BB-Code für Bilder nutzbar? *Nein*
 					BB-Code für Code nutzbar? *Ja*
 					BB-Code für PHP Syntaxhervorhebung nutzbar? *Nein*
 					BB-Code für HTML Syntaxhervorhebung nutzbar? *Nein*
 					BB-Code für Zitate nutzbar? *Ja*
 				 				Smileys nutzbar? *Nein*
 				Hochladen von Signaturbildern erlaubt? *Nein*
 				Hochladen von animierten Signaturbildern erlaubt? *Nein

*


----------



## Der Veit (25. Oktober 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Frag mal beim Erwin nach, der hat das schon mal gemacht


 Ich will jetzt nicht Detektiv spielen - wer ist Erwin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi83 (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

Erwin <-> Gandalf

Wollt auch schon immermal nen Alpencross machen.

Gruß


----------



## Eltmenner (25. Oktober 2009)

Der Veit schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt nicht Detektiv spielen - wer ist Erwin?


Edith!
Michi war schneller!

Alpencross währe ich auch dabei wenns zeitlich passt.


----------



## Steevens91 (25. Oktober 2009)

ises echt wert ;D


----------



## Gandalf01 (26. Oktober 2009)

Der Veit schrieb:


> Spinne grade Urlaubspläne für nächstes Jahr und da kommt doch die Idee, über die Alpen zu radeln
> 
> Hat jemand von euch schon mal ne Transalp gefahren?
> Wenn ja, welche Route und wie wars?



Hi,
Ja bin schon mal eine Transalp gefahren (ein paar Bilder findest Du in meinem Fotoalbum http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/10371).

TOUR: Transalp Via Claudia
Level 3 - fun
TERMIN: 2.8.-9.8.2008

Es war eine geführte Tour mit Gepäcktransport. Wir sind die klassische Route von Ehrwald nach Riva, das waren damals ca. 410 km und 10000hms. 

Das ganze habe ich übers Internet bei ALPStours gebucht, es gibt aber noch mindestens 5-10 weitere Anbieter.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

war heut das erste mal wieder im Fitnessstudio trainieren.
Hab ne richtig scheiß Form. Kondition voll im Arsch. 4 Kilo Fett zugelegt.
Also auf gehts in den Winterpokal.
Wer hat am Wochenden, Samstagabend oder Sonntag, Zeit zum fahren.
Erwin?

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (26. Oktober 2009)

Hi Michi,
diese Woche geht noch nicht viel bei mir, aber ab Montag geht's wieder los 
Wir machen dann mal was aus.
Der Christian ist bestimmt auch mit dabei.


----------



## brndch (26. Oktober 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Wir machen dann mal was aus.
> Der Christian ist bestimmt auch mit dabei.



Sers,
wenn des Wetter am WE passt fahr ich auf jeden Fall, unter der Woche geht leider nix hab jetz 2 wochen 2. schicht.

Der Ralf aus Eltmann möchte auch fahren mal schaun was er sich so ausdenkt.

Gruß


----------



## brndch (26. Oktober 2009)

@Holger und andere:

 Es ist nicht möglich die Forengrafik (Winterpokal) in die Signatur   einzubinden.

Gruß


----------



## Steevens91 (27. Oktober 2009)

Hey,

also weil ja donnerstags nixmehr zustande kommt wollt ich mal den vorschlag bringen jetzt immer Mittwochs zu fahrn.
Der Stefan S. und Ich würden morgen in SW fahren,
wie schauts aus, wer hat Interesse?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (27. Oktober 2009)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> also weil ja donnerstags nixmehr zustande kommt wollt ich mal den vorschlag bringen jetzt immer Mittwochs zu fahrn.
> Der Stefan S. und Ich würden morgen in SW fahren,
> ...



Sers,

hätt ich nix dagegen;
wenn am Mittwoch mehr zusammen geht um so besser.

Gruß

P.S. so lange keiner auf die Idee kommt Sonntags früh um 8 zu fahren.:-(


----------



## zanderschnapper (27. Oktober 2009)

Ne, ne - Sonntags gehts um 7.00 Uhr los


----------



## böser_wolf (27. Oktober 2009)

ich würd ja wenn ich in sw wäre mitfahrn 
aber ich mach grad auf wellness
im bayerwald 

aber nächste woche hat das rumlumpen ein ende 
da gehts wieder ordentilich fahrn 
@erwin ruf mal beim joscha an und frag 
also ich geh jetzt mal in den außenpool oder in die sauna hmm


----------



## Steevens91 (27. Oktober 2009)

Gut 
dann würd ich sagen morgen in SW, wer würde alles mitfahren? 
Bzw. wann und wo wollen wir uns dann treffen?


----------



## Mephato (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich wär morgen vielleicht auch dabei, kommt drauf an wann ihr fahren wollt.

Gruß Andi


----------



## Steevens91 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ja was wär denn ne passende zeit?
Ich stell jetz einfach ma 18.30 in den Raum 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mephato (27. Oktober 2009)

hmm dann bin ich wohl doch net dabei, hab keine Lampe
Dacht eher an Mittags. Da werdet ihr aber noch arbeiten oder?


----------



## Steevens91 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich Schule, aber wir brauchen ja ne Zeit die für alle gut is..


----------



## Der Veit (27. Oktober 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ja bin schon mal eine Transalp gefahren (ein paar Bilder findest Du in meinem Fotoalbum http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/10371).
> 
> TOUR: Transalp Via Claudia
> ...


Würdestes wieder tun?


Ich werde sicher keine geführte Tour machen, sondern mit ner Routenbeschreibung und Karte losziehen. Selber ne Route suchen, ist mir dann doch zu mühsam.

Aber zumindest der Termin steht schon so halbwegs: Ende Juli

Und der Trainingsplan nimmt auch so langsam Form an - war heute das erste Mal wirklich im Fitnesstudio trainieren - mal sehen, ob ich das durchhalte, oder obs nicht doch zu langweilig ist...


----------



## Der Veit (27. Oktober 2009)

Eltmenner schrieb:


> Edith!
> Michi war schneller!
> 
> Alpencross währe ich auch dabei wenns zeitlich passt.



dann sollten wir uns mal näher kennen lernen - ich habe bis jetzt noch keine mitfahrer.


----------



## brndch (28. Oktober 2009)

Der Veit schrieb:


> Ich werde sicher keine geführte Tour machen, sondern mit ner Routenbeschreibung und Karte losziehen. Selber ne Route suchen, ist mir dann doch zu mühsam.
> 
> Aber zumindest der Termin steht schon so halbwegs: Ende Juli
> 
> Und der Trainingsplan nimmt auch so langsam Form an - war heute das erste Mal wirklich im Fitnesstudio trainieren - mal sehen, ob ich das durchhalte, oder obs nicht doch zu langweilig ist...



So in der Art würde ich das auch machen.
Nur des mit dem Fitnesstudio wäre mir zu langweillig.


----------



## böser_wolf (28. Oktober 2009)

muckibude macht schon sinn
radfahrn draußen
muckibude  rücken brust arme schultern ist auf jeden fall ein muß
weil das biken zu einseitig ist
weil was nützen super starke beine 
wenn dein rücken nen alpencrossrucksack
net aushält


----------



## Michi83 (28. Oktober 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> muckibude macht schon sinn
> radfahrn draußen
> muckibude rücken brust arme schultern ist auf jeden fall ein muß
> weil das biken zu einseitig ist
> ...



seh ich im großen und ganzen genauso.
Bloß das ich noch die Bein zusätzlich trainiere im Studio.
Dazu noch ein wenig Ausdauertraining im Studio und abundan Indoorcycling.
Dazu kommt dann noch laufen zum Ausgleich.

Gruß

PS. Wer hätte denn alles Lust an einem Alpencross? Siehe oben.
evt. könnte man ja da was gemeinsam machen.


----------



## brndch (28. Oktober 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> weil was nützen super starke beine
> wenn dein rücken nen alpencrossrucksack
> net aushält



Ich würde dann einfach einen Esel mitnehmen und gut is.


----------



## Steevens91 (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahr dieses Jahr evtl. auch wieder Transalp


----------



## Steevens91 (28. Oktober 2009)

Hey Erwin, 
hast du net die Knog Lichter? oder als Rücklicht?

Oder hat jmnd. anders die und kann nen Erfahrungsbericht dazu abgeben, wie gut man mit den Teilen gesehen wird? 

Brauch nur was für hinten, und mich würd mal interessieren wie gut die sind. ;D

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (28. Oktober 2009)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> Hey Erwin,
> hast du net die Knog Lichter? oder als Rücklicht?
> 
> Oder hat jmnd. anders die und kann nen Erfahrungsbericht dazu abgeben, wie gut man mit den Teilen gesehen wird?
> ...


Hi Stefan,

für hinten sind die Lichter nicht schlecht Vorne habe ich die selbstgebauten von Stefan  die sind natürlich noch besser 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (28. Oktober 2009)

Der Veit schrieb:


> Würdestes wieder tun?
> 
> 
> Ich werde sicher keine geführte Tour machen, sondern mit ner Routenbeschreibung und Karte losziehen. Selber ne Route suchen, ist mir dann doch zu mühsam.
> ...



Hi 
Ich würde es wieder machen, das war ein super Erlebniss  

Grundlagen schaffen d. h. lange Strecken ohne großes Tempo und mit wenig HMS (500 - 600). Auch mal wie beim Alpencross 7-9 Stunden im Sattel sitzen

Wie Walter schon geschrieben hat auch der Rücken und die Arme gehören zum Biken, ich bin in meiner Vorbereitung von Anfang an mit Rucksack gefahren und zwar immer mit mindestens 4-5 Kg

Im INet gibts eine Menge Leute die sowas schon geplant und durchgeführt haben, da kannst Dur dir eine Menge abschauen und auch viele Track oder Infos runterladen.

Hier ein Beispiel http://www.faszination-alpen.de/

Große Erfahrung was solche Touren angeht hat unser Bike-Oldie Eberhardt, der kann mit Sicherheit noch viel mehr erzählen, da er sie alle selbst geplant hat. 


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Der Veit (28. Oktober 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> PS. Wer hätte denn alles Lust an einem Alpencross? Siehe oben.
> evt. könnte man ja da was gemeinsam machen.


Ich merke schon, das Interesse wird größer...

Laßt uns doch mal ne Liste anfangen - oder wir treffen uns mal in ner schönen Lokalität und sehen dann, wer kommt


----------



## Bike-Oldie (28. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute 

Mit dem Lokal das hört sich schon mal nicht Schlecht an. Habe an unseren letzten Transalp ein Filmchen gedreht und ein dickes Fotoalbum gemacht das eigentlich nicht schlecht geworden ist. Da Lokal hätte ich auch, bei den Schützen in Sand könnte man sich an unseren Stammtisch zusammen setzten, und das ganze gemütlich bei ein Bierchen auf eine Pinwand ansehen. Wen ihr wollt, Treffpunkt wäre an ersten Freitag in jedem Monat. 

Also wie wärs Mädel und Jungs

Halt noch was, wir möchten vielleicht auch einmal in der Wache eine Nachtrunde Starten, da müsste man wahrscheinlich mit Licht Fahren oder? Hallo Stefan mir ist das zu Dunkel, hast du vielleicht noch ein Licht. 

Gruß Eberhard

gif Bitte Anklicken


----------



## bikepoli (28. Oktober 2009)

hallo Eberhard (bikeoldie) und all die anderen Leser

der Beitrag und die Idee ist soweit o.k.

Aber bitte um Beachtung:
Der Stammtisch der Steigerwaldbiker findent grundsätzlich immer am 

*zweiten *Freitag im Monat statt 

Also für November 2009 kommt man zu folgendem Termin (-ergebnis) ->  *Freitag 13.11.2009* 

.. und wie erwähnt das Ganze im Schützenhaus in Sand ...

am Ende der Steigerwaldstraße den kleinen Schildern folgen!

@ Eberhard -> bei entsprechendem Interesse werden wir natürlich deinen Film ansehen

gruß bikpoli


----------



## brndch (28. Oktober 2009)

Der Veit schrieb:


> Ich merke schon, das Interesse wird größer...
> 
> Laßt uns doch mal ne Liste anfangen - oder wir treffen uns mal in ner schönen Lokalität und sehen dann, wer kommt



mal schaun, so abgeneigt wär ich jetz auch ned davon.
Mal schaun was mir im Winter noch so einfällt.

Gruß


----------



## Der Veit (29. Oktober 2009)

Hat man im Sander Schützenhaus Handy-Empfang?

Habe am 13. Bereitschaft und muß erreichbar sein...


@Bikeoldie: Würde deine Bilder wirklich gerne sehen, aber am 6.11. bin ich nicht da. Wenns klappt (s.o.) wäre doch der 13. ein guter Termin.


----------



## brndch (29. Oktober 2009)

Guten Abend,

Fahr am Samstag mit en Ralf von Eltmann nach Bamberg und dann auf dem www.steigerwald-panoramaweg.de zurück bis evtl. Ebersberg.
Abfahrt 11:30 in Eltmann 

Gruß


----------



## Michi83 (30. Oktober 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> Fahr am Samstag mit en Ralf von Eltmann nach Bamberg und dann auf dem www.steigerwald-panoramaweg.de zurück bis evtl. Ebersberg.
> Abfahrt 11:30 in Eltmann
> ...


 
Um die Zeit hab ich leider noch Schule.

Wie siehts aus, wer hät morgen Lust auf ne langsame Runde?
Uhrzeit, evt. als Nightride
Muss morgen, Samstag, mal was testen
Erwin???

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (30. Oktober 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Um die Zeit hab ich leider noch Schule.
> 
> Wie siehts aus, wer hät morgen Lust auf ne langsame Runde?
> Uhrzeit, evt. als Nightride
> ...



Hi Michi

bin noch am organisieren wegen Samstag. Langsame Runde ist immer gut 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Michi83 (30. Oktober 2009)

Na das klingt doch gut.
also Abends wäre super.
Da ich erst Schule bis 12 hab und dann noch 2 Stunden Krafttraining mach.
Danach hät ich dann Zeit für ne Langsame Runde.
Sollte technisch mit nem "Hardtail" machbar sein.

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (30. Oktober 2009)

So Leute,
ab Montag ist

*W I N T E R P O K A L Z E I T*
Haut anständig rein 
Übrigens, unser Team ist nun auch komplett


----------



## böser_wolf (30. Oktober 2009)

so ich hab mal ein team gegründet
*schlammspringer´s helden *


wer ist mit dabei

regeln 
keine stumpfhosen 
kein rennrad fahrn
*team mitglieder  werden gastschreiber auf meinem blog und dürfen bilder hoch laden  *


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. Oktober 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so ich hab mal ein team gegründet
> *schlammspringer´s helden *
> 
> 
> ...


Na dann bin ich dabei,
aber Fußball und Muckibude gelten und dann noch Ski fahren 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. Oktober 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Na das klingt doch gut.
> also Abends wäre super.
> Da ich erst Schule bis 12 hab und dann noch 2 Stunden Krafttraining mach.
> Danach hät ich dann Zeit für ne Langsame Runde.
> ...



Hi Michi,

bis wann kannst Du dann, zuspät wollte ich nicht fahren.
Wir könnten in Richtung Marktsteinach/Hausen ein paar schöne Trails abfahren, da bin ich letzte Woche unterwegs gewesen. 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi83 (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

also Erwin, könnte gleich nach der Schule sprich ab 13.00/13.30 oder dann, wenn ich erst ins Studio gehen würde, so ab 17 Uhr.
Aber denk Mittags ist es schöner drausen.


Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. Oktober 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also Erwin, könnte gleich nach der Schule sprich ab 13.00/13.30 oder dann, wenn ich erst ins Studio gehen würde, so ab 17 Uhr.
> Aber denk Mittags ist es schöner drausen.
> ...



13:30 ist gut !!


----------



## Michi83 (30. Oktober 2009)

Ok. Dann bin ich 13.30 mit meinem "Hardtail" bei dir.

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. Oktober 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Ok. Dann bin ich 13.30 mit meinem "Hardtail" bei dir.
> 
> Gruß



Hi Michi,

ich nehm's Supershuttle  macht mehr Spaß, allerdings dauerts länger den Berg rauf.


----------



## Gandalf01 (30. Oktober 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Mit dem Lokal das hÃ¶rt sich schon mal nicht Schlecht an. Habe an unseren letzten Transalp ein Filmchen gedreht und ein dickes Fotoalbum gemacht das eigentlich nicht schlecht geworden ist. Da Lokal hÃ¤tte ich auch, bei den SchÃ¼tzen in Sand kÃ¶nnte man sich an unseren Stammtisch zusammen setzten, und das ganze gemÃ¼tlich bei ein Bierchen auf eine Pinwand ansehen. Wen ihr wollt, Treffpunkt wÃ¤re an ersten Freitag in jedem Monat.
> 
> ...


Hi Eberhard,

bring die Bilder und den Film mit, Hab mir schon den 13.11 fest notiert 

Du hast doch auch mal bei einem Nightride ein "kleines" Filmchen gedreht, das kÃ¶nntest Du doch bei Gelegenheit auch mal mitbringen.


----------



## brndch (31. Oktober 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> So Leute,
> ab Montag ist
> 
> *W I N T E R P O K A L Z E I T*
> ...



Abend,

hätt mal nen Vorschlag einzubringen.
Der letzt platzierte im Team gibt am Monatsende nen kasten Bier aus.

Gruß

P.S. ich hätt noch einen Reifen zu verkaufen falls jemand interesse hat:
http://www.silberfische.net/maxxis_fr_advantage.html


----------



## zanderschnapper (31. Oktober 2009)

Hi Christian,
meinst Du an jedem Monatsende oder am Ende des Winterpokals?


Da müsste ich mir dann ja glatt 5 Monate Urlaub nehmen um nicht letzter zu werden


----------



## Steevens91 (31. Oktober 2009)

Willst du mich arm machen? ^^


----------



## Michi83 (1. November 2009)

Hallo,

war gestern ne schöne Trailtour, Erwin.
Hast ein paar Daten dazu?

Strecke ist noch ausbaubar.

PS. Die Füße waren ganz schön kalt.

Gruß


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. November 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> war gestern ne schöne Trailtour, Erwin.
> Hast ein paar Daten dazu?
> ...



Hi Michi,

schau mal hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6469871&postcount=3895

zieh von den HMS 150 ab, dann stimmt ungefähr wir sind bei Hausen nicht mehr den Berg rauf .

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michi83 (1. November 2009)

Hallo,

Fahrzeit usw. stimmen dann ca.
Will das ganze doch einwenig archivieren.


----------



## zanderschnapper (2. November 2009)

Guten Morgen,
ich habe gerade mal nachgeschaut was schon im Winterpokal eingetragen ist,
Ihr werdet es kaum glauben - die ersten Punkte wurden schon vergeben 

Die haben wahrscheinlich nur gewartet, das es 0.00 Uhr wird 


Ich wünsche Euch allen einen guten Start und viel Spaß!!


----------



## böser_wolf (2. November 2009)

wie letztes jahr 
ich wart nur noch auf die 10stunden radfahren einträge 
die lernens echt net 

ralle dein platz ist noch frei


----------



## zanderschnapper (2. November 2009)

Oha,
unser Team hat ja auch schon seine ersten Punkte gesammelt


----------



## Michi83 (2. November 2009)

Hallo Holger,

na sicher doch.
Und morgen gehts weiter.

AUF GEHTS JUNGS!


----------



## Bike-Oldie (2. November 2009)

Hallo Jungs 

Hier einige Taten und Bilder von unseren sonntags  Biken

Tageskilometer: 38
Fahrzeit            : 02:48
Durchschnittge.: 13,7
Höhenmeter      :691

Heute war an diesen Sonntag am Allerheiligen für die Steigerwaldbiker ein Eherntag.
Auf mehr wie 1 km wurde regelrecht für uns im Wald ein Teppich ausgelegt, es war zwar nicht ein roter aber dafür war es ein blauer. Welch eine Ehre.

 Gruß Eberhard


----------



## zanderschnapper (2. November 2009)

Mann oh mann,
bin ich gefrustet 

Gleich zu Beginn des Winterpokals hat mich ein Plattfuß nach knapp einer Stunde zum Aufgeben gezwungen.
Wie immer - keinen Ersatzschlauch und keine Pumpe dabei 
Schöner Mist


----------



## Steevens91 (2. November 2009)

Immerhin konntest du fahrn, ich bin krank und muss erstma mein fieber loswerden bevor's richtig losgehen kann


----------



## böser_wolf (3. November 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Mann oh mann,
> bin ich gefrustet
> 
> Gleich zu Beginn des Winterpokals hat mich ein Plattfuß nach knapp einer Stunde zum Aufgeben gezwungen.
> ...



tja der leichtbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (3. November 2009)

Ne, ne - Walter,
mit Leichtbau hat das nix zu tun, das hat was mit Materialschonung zu tun 
Sowas kommt davon, wenn man sein MTB seit fast 4 Monaten das erste Mal wieder ins Gelände führt


----------



## zanderschnapper (3. November 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs
> 
> Hier einige Taten und Bilder von unseren sonntags  Biken
> 
> ...





Hallo Eberhard,
ich hab schon immer gewusst, das bei Euch da was nicht stimmt.
Gibt es da wirklich so große Ameisen oder Maulwürfe, die solche Hügel bauen?


----------



## böser_wolf (3. November 2009)

@Eberhard  baut ihr da ne dirtline????für kleine bmxse???
@all bergabfahrer
der ralle hat mir die feuerbergnewsletter zukommen lassen

""p.s. ich wusste es schon seit 4 Wochen - aber jetzt hat er offiziell nen Schlußstrich drunter gezogen der letzte Newsletter oder "das Begräbnis eines Projektes" Hallo zusammen, die Saison 2009 gehört der Geschichte an und die Bikewelt Feuerberg ist immer noch nicht eröffnet und so wird es aus meiner Sicht auch bleiben. Nachdem die Probleme mit dem Vogelschutzbund beseitigt waren schien alles super zu sein, doch das währte nicht lange. Es tauchten neue Probleme auf, diesmal mit dem Liftbetreiber, die ich hier nicht näher erläutern möchte. Dies war für mich der ausschlaggebende Grund das Projekt Feuerberg fallen zu lassen. Zeitgleich habe ich ein neues , sehr gutes Angebot von meinem alten Chef Diddie Schneider bekommen und ich habe zugesagt Ich möchte mich bei Allen entschuldigen die Hoffnungen in mich gesetzt haben und die ich enttäuscht habe. Tut mir leid. Schaut Euch doch mal nächste Saison bei mir am Geisskopf um Bis dann! Euer Didi H""

das wars mit einem bikepark in der nähe schade schade
__________________
nein ich will keinen seniorenteller http://schlammspringer.blogspot.com


----------



## The_Ralle (3. November 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ""p.s. ich wusste es schon seit 4 Wochen - aber jetzt hat er offiziell nen Schlußstrich drunter gezogen der letzte Newsletter oder "das Begräbnis eines Projektes"
> 
> 
> __________________
> nein ich will keinen seniorenteller http://schlammspringer.blogspot.com




das mit den 4 Wochen stammte noch von mir...


----------



## Mephato (3. November 2009)

Hmm man hat sichs irgendwie denken können, ist aber trotzdem richtig besch... zu hören das es nun 100% keine Chance mehr für den Park gibt =(
Es wär halt einfach zu schön gewesen....=(


----------



## l0rd0fthe1337 (3. November 2009)

Gandalf 

Deine Trailsammlung ist echt genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (3. November 2009)

l0rd0fthe1337 schrieb:


> Gandalf
> 
> Deine Trailsammlung ist echt genial



Hi Lord,
das ist nicht meine, die gehört uns allen, 
da fehlen noch ein paar Ecken
 - Schießhaus; Normalweg (Böser Wolf und die Schweinfurt Fraktion)
 - Königsberg/Schwendenschanze/Büchelberg (Haßbergfraktion um Ralle)
 - Steigerwald Biker Trails  (Biker um Biker Oldi Eberhard) 
 - Schwanberg  (Böser Wolf) 

Ich hab halt meist mein Navi dabeigehabt und aufgezeichnet

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Bike-Oldie (3. November 2009)

Hallo Holger 

Siehst du das nicht, darunter sind kleine Erdmänchen die Spalier Stehen. 


Hallo Walter, das hier ist ein Probelauf. Haben hier ein Rundkurs führ ein Mountenbikerrennen aufgebaut, das wir evenduell nächstes Jahr abhalten wollen.

Gruß Eberhard

gifbilder Bitte Anklicken


----------



## brndch (3. November 2009)

Bericht zum Feuerberg aus der Mainpost:

http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/bad-kissingen/Bikepark-haengt-in-der-Schwebe;art23460,5351415


----------



## Gandalf01 (3. November 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo Holger
> 
> Siehst du das nicht, darunter sind kleine Erdmänchen die Spalier Stehen.
> 
> ...


Hi Eberhard,

ein Rennem im Steigerwald über Eberhard Trails  Na das hat doch was.


----------



## Mephato (3. November 2009)

Mit vieeeeel Glück wirds ja vielleicht doch noch was mitm Park *hoff*...
Bzw nen Kumpel und ich haben am Samstag nen Video zum Dianenlusttrail+Petersstirn gemacht. Der Link kommt dann am Wochenende, wenn wir alles fertig geschnitten haben.
Erwin hat ja schon ne groben Teil davon gesehn =)

Gruß Andi


----------



## Gandalf01 (4. November 2009)

Ja Andi,
super gemacht, freu mich schon auf den Rest


----------



## zanderschnapper (4. November 2009)

Hi WP-Fahrer,
ich gehe mal stark davon aus, das heute Abend aufgrund der schlechten Witterung nix zusammen geht, oder?


----------



## Steevens91 (4. November 2009)

Die Witterung is normal kein Problem, des blöde is die Mischung aus Grippe und Nässe.  

ICH WILL ENDLICH AUCH PUNKTE MACHEN!!


----------



## zanderschnapper (4. November 2009)

Hi Steve,
kuriere dich erst mal richtig aus!
Das ist viel wichtiger als jetzt ein paar Pünktchen auf die schnelle zum machen.
Und wenn Du dann wieder richtig fit bist lässt Du es krachen


----------



## The_Ralle (4. November 2009)

dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (4. November 2009)

Hi Ralle,
bist Du etwa auch krank??

Falls ja, gute Besserung


----------



## GEORGEDD (5. November 2009)

Moinmoin Bikerkollegen!

Ich bin wieder im Lande! Australien war großartig, vielleicht schreib ich mal was zusammen.

Hat jemand noch nen Platz im Winterpokal frei ggf. mein Urteam Haßberge II?

Gruß Georg


----------



## slowup-fastdown (5. November 2009)

servus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 georg,

herzlich willkommen !!!!!!!!

daß du aber jetzt bei dem zu deutsch "scheiß" wetter wieder in die heimat machst ?
da hättest du doch noch paar runden im outback radeln können, und erst wieder kommen wenns bei uns frühling wird. na ja.

bist du auch wieder in schweinfurt oder in deiner alten heimat dresden?

melde dich doch wenn du dich in unserer gegend rumtreibst.



gruß mathias


----------



## slowup-fastdown (5. November 2009)

La-Le-Lu,

ich habe dir eine private nachricht gesendet.

schau doch da mal rein. danke.





mathias

PS da gleiche gilt auch für meinen bruder dem bike-poli


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. November 2009)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Moinmoin Bikerkollegen!
> 
> Ich bin wieder im Lande! Australien war großartig, vielleicht schreib ich mal was zusammen.
> 
> ...



Hi Georg,

schön das Du wieder da bist (Dresten oder Schweinfurt?). Bis demnächst mal auf den Trails.


----------



## zanderschnapper (5. November 2009)

Auch von mir ein ganz
*herzliches Willkommen daheim*


----------



## bikepoli (5. November 2009)

Hallo Georg

Auch von hier aus einen Willkommensgruß! 

Welcome back - und weiterhin unfallfreie Touren 

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (6. November 2009)

Mal ne Frage in eigener Sache,
hat vielleicht jemand einen gebrauchten Dämpfer für kleines Geld zu Hause rumliegen?
Einbaulänge 165mm - da muss ich aber noch mal genau messen.

Mein DT Swiss verliert Luft


----------



## böser_wolf (6. November 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in eigener Sache,
> hat vielleicht jemand einen gebrauchten Dämpfer für kleines Geld zu Hause rumliegen?
> Einbaulänge 165mm - da muss ich aber noch mal genau messen.
> 
> Mein DT Swiss verliert Luft



wieviele brauchst du 
fox float in 165 hab ich noch ein paar gebrauchte  
ruf doch mal an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (6. November 2009)

*Hi Walter,
hörst Du's schon klingeln???*


----------



## GEORGEDD (6. November 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Georg,
> 
> schön das Du wieder da bist (Dresten oder Schweinfurt?). Bis demnächst mal auf den Trails.



Zur Zeit in Dresden. Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so und die Arbeit verschlägt mich nicht wieder woanders hin. Gelegentliche Bikeausflüge mit euch sind aber hoffentlich noch drin! 

Georg

PS: wg Winterpokal - gibts denn Haßberge II nicht mehr. Böser wolf, Ralle, Speedy was ist denn mit euch los ICH BRAUCHE DIE MOTIVATION!!!!


----------



## Gandalf01 (6. November 2009)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Zur Zeit in Dresden. Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so und die Arbeit verschlägt mich nicht wieder woanders hin. Gelegentliche Bikeausflüge mit euch sind aber hoffentlich noch drin!
> 
> Georg
> 
> PS: wg Winterpokal - gibts denn Haßberge II nicht mehr. Böser wolf, Ralle, Speedy was ist denn mit euch los ICH BRAUCHE DIE MOTIVATION!!!!


Hi Georg,

dafür gibts "SCHLAMMSPRINGER`S HELDEN"  ist aber leider auch schon voll

Ich freu mich schon wenn DU wieder mal in SW bist, möglicherweise klappt es ja mal mit einem Ausflug nach Dresden


----------



## böser_wolf (6. November 2009)

stimmt ist schon voll 
das team wäre aber nix für dich enge hosen  und rennrad fahren sind verboten 

aber eigentlich müßte es für noch ein team reichen 

lg walter


----------



## GEORGEDD (6. November 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> stimmt ist schon voll
> das team wäre aber nix für dich enge hosen  und rennrad fahren sind verboten
> 
> aber eigentlich müßte es für noch ein team reichen
> ...



...man besorgt sich klammheimlich ein Rennrad und schon spricht es sich rum-ich frage mich nur WIE???

...Ahh ich sehs grad - steht ja in meiner Signatur...ich werd halt auch älter...


----------



## zanderschnapper (9. November 2009)

Hi Walter,
am Samstag habe ich meinen Dämpfer mal ausgebaut und im Wasserbad auf Luftverlust getestet - konnte nichts feststellen.
Hab ihn dann ein paar Mal aufgepumpt und wieder abgelassen.
Soweit scheint alles i.O zu sein 
Gestern früh mal getestet, konnte ohne Probleme damit fahren.
Vielleicht hat nur das Ventil etwas gehangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (9. November 2009)

Hi Leute 

Am Kommenten Freitag ist wider Stammtisch Tag, wen was zusammen gehen würde von eure Seite, könnte man sich in eine gemütliche Runde das Filmchen und das Buch von unseren Alpencross angucken. Wen jetzt Interesse besteht, gebt einfach mal bescheid.  

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. November 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Am Kommenten Freitag ist wider Stammtisch Tag, wen was zusammen gehen würde von eure Seite, könnte man sich in eine gemütliche Runde das Filmchen und das Buch von unseren Alpencross angucken. Wen jetzt Interesse besteht, gebt einfach mal bescheid.
> 
> Gruß Eberhard


Hi Eberhard,
habs fest eingeplant.


----------



## zanderschnapper (10. November 2009)

Hi Eberhard,
bei mir klappt es leider nicht.
Hatte es mir auch schon notiert, ist aber leider was dazwischen gekommen.


----------



## bikepoli (10. November 2009)

hallo Leute in und um Sand am Main

Hier mal der Erinnerungstext zum Stammtisch:

Hallo Mountainbiker,

zur Erinnerung möchte ich euch noch den *BIKERSTAMMTISCH* nahe legen.
(Jeden zweiten Freitag im Monat) --> jetzt aktuell am 

Freitag den 13. November 2009 um 20:00 Uhr

Der Stammtisch  findet an jedem 2. Freitag im Monat statt, Treffpunkt ist bis auf weiteres das Schützenhaus in Sand am Main.
Beginn ist um 20:00 Uhr. Für euer Interesse schon mal besten Dank.
Evtl. zeigt der Eberhard seine Alpencrossbilder, bzw. Video ?! ?!
Man kann sich dann mal in Ruhe unterhalten  und es stört nich immer der Fahrtwind, Schaltungsrasseln oder das Pfeifen aus dem letzten Loch.
Tips und Tricks rund ums Mountainbike, Ersatzteile  etc...................................................
WATTEL'N und Karten geht natürlich auch!!!


Na mal schaun was geht in der Fraktion MTB SW und Umgebung


----------



## The_Ralle (10. November 2009)

Bin evtl. auch da - klärt sich aber erst kurzfristig...


----------



## zanderschnapper (10. November 2009)

...geht evtl. morgen Abend fahrtechnisch was zusammen?


----------



## brndch (10. November 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> ...geht evtl. morgen Abend fahrtechnisch was zusammen?



Ich hätt zeit.
Vorschläge erwünscht.
Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (10. November 2009)

Stell doch mal was rein, ich meld mich dann heute Abend mal.


----------



## brndch (10. November 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Stell doch mal was rein, ich meld mich dann heute Abend mal.



Wie is des gemeint.


----------



## zanderschnapper (10. November 2009)

Ob Du bzw. welchen Vorschlag Du hast.
So hab ich das gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (10. November 2009)

wenn mein zeh in den schuh passt (sollte gehn bis morgen)
werd ich morgen abend ne schweinfurt runde machen 

wann?
treffen wo: höllentalparkplatz 
fahren wo: peterstirn+dianeslust-turmabfahrt-lindenbrunen-              schießhaus+treppenabfahrt-zurück


----------



## Cyclomaster (10. November 2009)

Ich hab gestern noch ein paar Pünktchen gesammelt.

Heute braucht mein Fuß etwas Ruhe


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. November 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> wenn mein zeh in den schuh passt (sollte gehn bis morgen)
> werd ich morgen abend ne schweinfurt runde machen
> 
> wann?
> ...



Bin Morgen in HZA da wird es nix mit fahren und außerdem habe ich die ersten Anzeichen einer Erkältung.


----------



## La-Le-Lu (10. November 2009)

Hi Eberhard,
Bin am Freitag beim Stammtisch auch dabei


----------



## Cyclomaster (10. November 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Bin Morgen in HZA da wird es nix mit fahren und außerdem habe ich die ersten Anzeichen einer Erkältung.



Schweinegrippe


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. November 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Schweinegrippe



Nix Schweinegrippe  Wahrscheinlich bin ich am Samstag zuviel gefahren war über 6,5 Stunde unterwegs.


----------



## Cyclomaster (10. November 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Nix Schweinegrippe  Wahrscheinlich bin ich am Samstag zuviel gefahren war über 6,5 Stunde unterwegs.



 Zu früh!1

Ihr müsst jetzt mehr alternativ Training machen

6,5 kann man im Februar, März fahren


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. November 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Zu früh!1
> 
> Ich müsst jetzt mehr alternativ Training machen
> 
> 6,5 kann man im Februar, März fahren



Ich weiß war mein Saisonabschluß, Trailsurfen.

Hab insgesamt acht oder neun Trails abgefahren


----------



## Cyclomaster (10. November 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Ich weiß war mein Saisonabschluß, Trailsurfen.
> 
> Hab insgesamt acht oder neun Trails abgefahren



NIX abschluss im November beginnt die Saison!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (10. November 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> NIX abschluss im November beginnt die Saison!



Aber nicht beim Trails abfahren. Bin letztes Jahr auch den ganzen WInter gefahren dieses Mal werde ich etwas weniger Biken dafür wieder etwas mehr Fußball und Fitnessstudio machen.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (10. November 2009)

Hi Leute 

Möchte hier eine kleine Info los werden, wen das Projekt Nationalpark zustande kommen würde, werden unsere Bikerstecken im Steigerwald genauer genommen die Trails wie Beispielsweise Schlangenweg in Zukunft erheblich eingeschrängt.


Betreff   Der Bund Naturschutz als "Regionalentwickler"      



  Liebe Freunde des Steigerwalds!

Wie nicht anders zu erwarten war, wird der Bund Naturschutz, bzw. dessen Führung, weiterhin versuchen, einen Nationalpark durchzusetzen. Es wird immer deutlicher, dass die Frage ob "ökologischer Sinn oder Unsinn" dabei keine Rolle spielt. Dem BN geht es darum, sein Klientel ideologisch zu bedienen. Natürlich wäre ein Nationalpark auch ein großer Machtgewinn des BN: Er böte nicht nur lukrativen Verkaufsstellen der Bund Naturschutz GmbH eine Existenz, sondern auch den BN-nahen Berufsbiologen ein Refugium. Seit wann interessiert den dem BN die wirtschaftliche Entwicklung in einer Region? 

Mit einem Nationalpark käme ein Dauerkrieg zwischen Verlierern und Gewinnern in die Region - so wie das im Bayerischen Wald und auch in anderen Nationalparks der Fall ist. Ich finde es traurig, dass eine kommunale Wählergruppe wie die GEO-L und ein paar Gemeindevertreter wie in Ebrach, wegen den dubiosen Versprechen dieser s.g. Naturschützer den Frieden in der Region gefährden. 

Siggi Ständecke, Schriftführer

www.unser-steigerwald.de 

Wir werden uns überlegen, wie wir auf die angekündigte Veranstaltung reagieren:  



Nationalpark nördlicher Steigerwald - Chance für die Region

Mittwoch, 11.11.09 Gerolzhofen, 19:30 Uhr

GEO "La Torre Bianca" (Gasthaus Tröster), Weiße-Turm-Str.22 


Vortrag von Prof. Hubert Weiger

Vorsitzender des BN Bayern und des Bundes für Umwelt und Naturschutz Deutschland (BUND) 


Veranstalter: BN Schweinfurt

gruß Eberhard


----------



## Michi83 (10. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich wäre am Freitag evt. auch beim BIKERSTAMMTISCH dabei.
Vielleicht lässt sich ja ne Fahrgemeinschaft bilden 

Ansonsten such ich noch jemanden der Lust hätte Donnerstag, Freitag früh Fahrrad zu fahren.

Gruß


----------



## Cyclomaster (10. November 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Ich wär dabei
> 
> aber mit dem Crosser


----------



## böser_wolf (11. November 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> NIX abschluss im November beginnt die Saison!



genau die zum schlammfahren 

aber alternativ was machen ist richtig 
muckibude und den rumpf zu stärken 

also geht heut keiner mit in den wald zu spielen oder mach mers morgen ???


----------



## Der Veit (11. November 2009)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Am Kommenten Freitag ist wider Stammtisch Tag, wen was zusammen gehen würde von eure Seite, könnte man sich in eine gemütliche Runde das Filmchen und das Buch von unseren Alpencross angucken. Wen jetzt Interesse besteht, gebt einfach mal bescheid.
> 
> Gruß Eberhard



Ich habe großes Interesse... und will auch kommen - aber wie früher schon gepostet habe ich Bereitschaft und kann deshalb nichts versprechen. 
Außerdem bin ich auf Handyempfang angewiesen - sonst wird mein Chef nervös...


Wenns Wetter halbwegs paßt, fahre ich morgen mal wieder - im Hellen

Gruß
Veit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steevens91 (11. November 2009)

Bin heut abend vermutlich dabei 
Wann willstn fahrn, walther?


----------



## La-Le-Lu (11. November 2009)

Bin heute abend auch dabei in der Hölle und wann ?
so um 18 Uhr ?


----------



## böser_wolf (11. November 2009)

jep 18.00uhr

ach ja ich nem das dicke heut ;-)


----------



## brndch (11. November 2009)

18 uhr is gut. 
komm auch

Gruß


----------



## brndch (11. November 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Würde ich gerne tun, nur sind die Alpen so weit weg und des weiße Gold noch ned so verbreitet.


----------



## Cyclomaster (11. November 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Würde ich gerne tun, nur sind die Alpen so weit weg und des weiße Gold noch ned so verbreitet.



Laufen Skaten Krafttraining Eishalle Schwimmen mehr?


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. November 2009)

Jungs,
haut anständig rein heute Abend.
Ihr wisst schon - *Punkte für den WP*.
Ich schaffe es leider zeitlich heute nicht, werde aber später am Abend meine Rund drehen


----------



## Cyclomaster (11. November 2009)

Kennt jemand einen Trimm Dich Pfad hier bei uns?


----------



## brndch (11. November 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Laufen Skaten Krafttraining Eishalle Schwimmen mehr?



Laufen- möchte ich evtl wieder anfangen
Skaten- hmm hätt noch paar K2 im Schrank
Krafttraining- kenn bock
Eishalle- soll ich die kleinen Kinder umfahren?
Schwimmen- geht mal garned ( wäre aber gut fürn Rücken und Arme)


----------



## böser_wolf (11. November 2009)

in sw/üchtelhausen  gibts einen  
wird aber von alten männern mit stöcken bewacht 
mit dennen mer rumschreien muß falls mer mit dem rad durchfährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclomaster (11. November 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Laufen- möchte ich evtl wieder anfangen
> Skaten- habe leider keinen radweg anschluss
> Krafttraining- kenn bock
> Eishalle- soll ich die kleinen Kinder umfahren?
> Schwimmen- geht mal garned ( wäre aber gut fürn Rücken und Arme)



Alles Ausreden


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. November 2009)

In Zeil hat es mal einen gegeben bzw. gibt es noch.
Frag doch mal den Manni oder den Doc


----------



## Cyclomaster (11. November 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Krafttraining- kenn bock



Wir hatten immer in der Hauptsmoorhalle in Strullendorf Hallentraining in der Gruppe Zirkeltraining hat echt Spaß gemacht. 

Waren halt alles Radfahrer deshalb hats auch gepasst.


----------



## Cyclomaster (11. November 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> In Zeil hat es mal einen gegeben bzw. gibt es noch.
> Frag doch mal den Manni oder den Doc



Ok mach ich mal


----------



## brndch (11. November 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> in sw/üchtelhausen  gibts einen
> wird aber von alten männern mit stöcken bewacht
> mit dennen mer rumschreien muß falls mer mit dem rad durchfährt



Ich bin mal gespannt wann des stöckchen gehn wieder aufhört.
Die meissten wenn an Hund an der leine dabei hätten würds sportlicher aussehen.


----------



## l0rd0fthe1337 (11. November 2009)

Ich fahre fast täglich über den "Vitaparcours" in Stücht, da ist meistens nix los  Keine Alten Männer mit Stöcken


----------



## böser_wolf (11. November 2009)

schäm dich pfui tzz DAS IST VERBBOTEN DA STEHN SCHILDER
nene und auch noch hier zugeben 


@Cyclomaster  hätte ja net gedacht das wir mal einer meinung sind ;-)   
aber kraftübungen sind wichtig  
allein schon wegen der scheiß körperhaltung auf dem rad


----------



## Eltmenner (11. November 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> In Zeil hat es mal einen gegeben bzw. gibt es noch.
> Frag doch mal den Manni oder den Doc


Den gibts noch, bin ich vor 3 oder 4 Wochen erst dran vorbei gefahren.

Gruß


----------



## Cyclomaster (11. November 2009)

Eltmenner schrieb:


> Den gibts noch, bin ich vor 3 oder 4 Wochen erst dran vorbei gefahren.
> 
> Gruß




Wo steigt man denn da ein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclomaster (11. November 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> schäm dich pfui tzz
> 
> @Cyclomaster  hätte ja net gedacht das wir mal einer meinung sind ;-)
> aber kraftübungen sind wichtig
> allein schon wegen der scheiß körperhaltung auf dem rad




Ja wenns schnell macht


----------



## Gandalf01 (11. November 2009)

Hi Leute,
Etwas Ausgleich muß sein, deswegen spiel ich wieder etwas Fußball und mache nebenbei auch noch weiter mit dem MIHA Bodytec
So war heute auch ne Stunde unterwegs, werde es gleich im Winterpoakl notieren.
Und wer kommte jetzt alles am Freitag zum Bikerstammtisch?


----------



## böser_wolf (11. November 2009)

Cyclomaster schrieb:


> Ja wenns schnell macht



klar bergrunter mehr masse mehr gewicht


----------



## brndch (11. November 2009)

Schönen guten Abend,

ja war heut ganz schön glatt im Wald.

Fahr morgen weng am Zabelstein wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte gerne.

Gruß


----------



## kobiZ (12. November 2009)

Trotzdem wars sau geil 

echt gute runde walter


----------



## Bike-Oldie (12. November 2009)

Hallo Leute

Betreff   Veranstaltung der Eigenheimer in Oberschwarzach      



 Die Eigenheimer Oberschwarzach laden am Mi., 18.11.09, 19.30 h, ins Sportheim 

zu einem Infoabend ein. 

Thema: Sinn oder Unsinn eines Nationalparks im Steigerwald

 mehr zum Thema unter: www.unser-steigerwald.de 


 gruß Eberhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (12. November 2009)

Hi Leute,


wenn das
*Racing-Team-Hassberge*
so weiter macht, wird das diesen Winter ein saugeiles Ergebnis 
Macht weiter so!!


----------



## brndch (12. November 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Und wer kommte jetzt alles am Freitag zum Bikerstammtisch?



Ma schaun wenn ich abends nix weiter mache schau ich vll mal vorbei;

Gruß


----------



## The_Ralle (13. November 2009)

Moin Eberhard!

Also ich bin heut Abend auch dabei! Bin schonmal auf euren Film gespannt!


----------



## Der Veit (13. November 2009)

Ich will heute abend eigentlich auch kommen und Bilder und Film anschauen - aber die Impfung gegen die "neue Grippe" gestern hat mich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ganz schön umgehauen...

Mal sehen, wie es mir nachher geht...


----------



## böser_wolf (13. November 2009)

Der Veit schrieb:


> Ich will heute abend eigentlich auch kommen und Bilder und Film anschauen - aber die Impfung gegen die "neue Grippe" gestern hat mich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ganz schön umgehauen...
> 
> Mal sehen, wie es mir nachher geht...



na klasse gute besserung
wobei ich den sinn der impfung 
bei einem biker net versteh 
da wir alle körperlich gut fit sind 

anway   ach ja t-shirt´s da hatten wird´s am mi abend drüber
also hier die liste 
orange  S 1/XL 2/XXL 3
vio       L1 /XL 2/XXL 1
burgundy XXL 1
SW XL 1/XXL 1

das ist der lagerstand 

und noch was TRIEBTRETER WEIHNACHTSFEIER 12.12.2009 ab 14uhr 
was genau geht geb ich noch bekannt 
auf jedenfall glühwein for free (spenden für die bikeunit werden gern gesehen)


----------



## brndch (13. November 2009)

Ähmm wo isn des schützenhaus in Sand?


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. November 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Ähmm wo isn des schützenhaus in Sand?



am Ende der Steigerwaldstraße den kleinen Schildern folgen


----------



## Michi83 (13. November 2009)

Erwin, kommst heut abend auch?


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. November 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Erwin, kommst heut abend auch?



Ja fest eingeplant


----------



## Michi83 (13. November 2009)

Könnten ja nen Nightride Richtung Sand machen ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (13. November 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Könnten ja nen Nightride Richtung Sand machen ))



ne nix da, nach  wieder mit dem Fahrrad heim das wird


----------



## zanderschnapper (13. November 2009)

...aber mit dem Auto ??????

Passt nur auf wenn der Bikepoli da ist!


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. November 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> ...aber mit dem Auto ??????
> 
> Passt nur auf wenn der Bikepoli da ist!



Der ist mit Sicherheit da, nur nach einer lustigen Runde egal mit oder ohne Alkohl fahre ich mit Sicherheit keine 15-18km durch die Nacht 
Letztes mal wars auch OK, ein Bier geht so.


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. November 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> 
> wenn das
> ...



Und als was zählt den der Bikerstammtisch


----------



## zanderschnapper (13. November 2009)

Für 
*"einarmiges Reißen in der Halbliterklasse"* 
gibt's glaube ich keine Punkte


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. November 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> na klasse gute besserung
> wobei ich den sinn der impfung
> bei einem biker net versteh
> da wir alle körperlich gut fit sind
> ...


Hi Walter,

reservier mir mal eins in orange XXL


----------



## l0rd0fthe1337 (13. November 2009)

Heut Nachmittag wars mal wieder schön


----------



## Mephato (13. November 2009)

Jap, ich war auch wieder mal unterwegs. Das einzige was richtig genervt hat war, dass man die Strecken kaum gesehn hat und das das Laub die Strecken zur reinsten Rutschparty gemacht haben. War bei der Petersstirn teilweise echt knapp


----------



## Gandalf01 (14. November 2009)

Hi Leute,

so gestern beim Bikerstamm in Sand wars recht lustig, insgesamt waren wir 14 Biker aus verschiedenen "Fraktionen" Steigerwald Biker; Haßberg Racer; Triebtreter (Stefan hatte sogar das T-Shirt an) usw.

Wir haben uns Eberhards Film über die Dolomitenrundfahrt angeschaut, der war super  
Stefan hat seine neue Lampen mitgebracht und die konnte ausprobiert werden  Jetzt wird hell im Steigerwald sag ich da nur.

Leider konnte ich/wir keine guten Bilder machen, da ich nur meinen Blackberry dabei hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (14. November 2009)

Hallo Jungs 

 Es war kein Meisterwerk, und die Handlung war sicherlich nicht neu. Schon oft genug verfilmt, aber es war durchaus mit euch ein gelungener Filmabend. Ich hoffe es hat euch allen gestern einwenig an unsern Abend gefallen. Besonderes möchte ich mich noch für die Unterstützung bei Mathias, Tomas und Alfons bedanken.  

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## Bike-Oldie (14. November 2009)

Liebe Freunde des Steigerwalds!

Landrat Denzler wieder einmal zugeschlagen, gegen uns unwillige Bürger/innen - diesmal "mit dem Degen, weil dass Florett nicht reicht" (seine Worte). Er forderte, so steht`s als Schlagzeile im "Fränkischen Tag" ein "Klares Ja zum Nationalpark Steigerwald". 
Das an sich wäre ja nichts Neues. Eine besondere Qualität bekommt sein Auftritt aber durch seine hervorgehobene Funktion als Vorsitzender des Vereins Naturpark Steigerwald. Und natürlich als Landrat, weil er offensichtlich dafür sorgte, dass die Sparkasse 77.000.-  an den Landesbund für Vogelschutz spendete, für ein LBV-Projekt "zur Wertevermittlung". Was diese Werte sind, die der LBV vermitteln soll - und sicher auch gerne wird - bekam er auch von Herrn Denzler zu hören: "die Notwendigkeit des Schutzes unserer Buchenwälder durch einen Nationalpark!" 
Während wir mit bescheidenen finanziellen Mitteln, aber viel ehrenamtlichen Engagement, unseren Willen demokratisch durchsetzen müssen, versorgt ein oberster Kommunalvertreter eine einseitige Interessengruppe wie den LBV mit erheblichen finanziellen Mitteln für Propaganda. Der LBV kann damit Millionen von Hochglanzprospekten für einen Nationalpark unter Leute bringen, die sich sonst gar nicht dafür interessieren würden. So wird versucht, außerhalb unserer Region einen politischen Druck für einen Nationalpark bei uns zu erzeugen. 
Ein weiterer Skandal ist, dass auf diesem Weg auch noch alle Gegner eines Nationalparks, die Mitglieder bei der Sparkasse sind, unfreiwillig dabei mitwirken. Es wäre sicher angebracht, wenn sich die Sparkassenkunden unter uns, Konsequenzen überlegen würden. Eine schriftliche Beschwerde bei der eigenen Sparkasse, wäre das geringste, was man tun könnte.  

Weiterhin forderte Herr Denzler eine "vernünftige Diskussion und die Bildung von extern moderierten Arbeitsgruppen". Meint er damit, dass wir Bewohner der Region nach über 2 Jahren Diskussion über einen Nationalpark zu dumm sind, zu einem vernünftigen Ergebnis zu kommen und deswegen "extern moderiert" werden müssen? Herr Dr. Denzler sollte sich eigentlich zu schade sein, ein so dummes Volk zu regieren und schnellst möglich daraus die Konsequenten ziehen. Schade dass er zu dieser Einsicht noch nicht gekommen ist.   

Bitte helft mit, schreibt ein paar Wörter, wehrt Euch:

Hier Adressen für Beschwerden:

Sparkassenverband Bayern
Karolinenplatz 5
80333 München

Telefon: 089 / 2173 - 0
Telefax: 089 / 2173 - 1245
E-Mail: [email protected] 

Verein Naturpark Steigerwald e.V.
Hauptstr. 3
91443 Scheinfeld
Telefon: 09162/124-24

Telefax: 09162/124-33

E-Mail: [email protected] 

Abgeordnetenbüro
Heinrich Rudrof
Marktplatz 10
96103 Hallstadt


----------



## zanderschnapper (16. November 2009)

Seid wann gibt es denn im Schützenhaus so lecker Pizza?


----------



## Bike-Oldie (16. November 2009)

Hallo Jungs 

Einige Daten über unsere Sonntagstour

Tageskilometer: 34,8
Fahrzeit            : 02:20
Durchschnittge.: 16,46
Höhenmeter      : 662

Biketeilnehmer: Klaus Ebelsbach, Thomas, Eberhard Sand.






Gruß Eberhard


----------



## brndch (16. November 2009)

Sers,

hab die woche frei wenn jemand bock hat mittag oder nachmittag weng zu radln kann er sich gerne melden.
Gruß


----------



## bikepoli (16. November 2009)

hallo leute hier im web

wie ja schon erwähnt wurde,  wurde  im schützenhaus nicht nur lecker Pizza sondern auch noch ganz schön viel Licht gedealt.  
mit mehr ausstattung kommt nun auch die erleuchtung nach sand

am  kommenden Mittwoch, also am 18.11. werden wir um 19:00 zu unserer ersten Lichtertour starten!
Treffpunkt und start wie immer bei unserm bikeoldie eberhard

also wer lust und ausreichend Licht hat kann natürlich mitfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (16. November 2009)

Hi Thomas,
na dann geht's ja langsam aufwärts bei Euch 
Wurde ja langsam auch Zeit.
Wie lang habt Ihr denn die Tour geplant?
Steht da schon was genaues fest?


----------



## bikepoli (16. November 2009)

in sachen planung haben wir volles vertrauen zu unserem eberhard

aber ich denke dass wir es nicht übertreiben werden und mit ca. 1,5 stunden weg kommen 
jetzt gehts ja erst mal ums licht


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. November 2009)

Hi Thomas,
da wünsche ich euch schon mal viel Spaß. Mittwochs gehts bei mir gar nicht, da komme ich immer relativ spät nach Hause da ich meine Kollegen in Mittelfranken besuchen.


----------



## Bike-Oldie (17. November 2009)

Ergänzung zum letzten Newsletter



Liebe Freunde des Steigerwaldes,



im letzten Newsletter vom 12.11.2009 äußerte sich der Verein Unser Steigerwald  zum  Bericht im Fränkischen Tag,  über das 100 jährige Jubiläum des Landesbundes für Vogelschutz in Bayern (LBV) in Bamberg mit der Überschrift: Klares Ja zum Nationalpark Steigerwald.

Dort wurde bekanntlich  vom Sparkassenchef Gottschal aus Bamberg eine Spende der Sparkassenstiftung in Höhe von 77.000  für ein Projekt der Wertevermittlung an den LBV überreicht. Anwesend war auch der Bamberger Landrat Dr. Denzler, Vorsitzender des Naturparks Steigerwald.  

Bei dieser Versammlung sprach sich LR. Dr. Denzler zum wiederholten Male für einen Nationalpark im Steigerwald aus. In der Versammlung wurde darüber hinaus von den Delegierten des Landesbundes für Vogelschutz in Bayern eine Resolution für einen Nationalpark im Steigerwald verabschiedet. Insbesondere wurde von der Bay. Staatsregierung die Durchführung einer sog. Machbarkeitsstudie gefordert.

Nach Mitteilung des Sparkassenverbandes und des LBV wurden im Newsletter einige Sachverhalte mißverständlich dargestellt.

Dies wollen wir gerne richtig stellen.

<!--[if !supportLists]-->1.     <!--[endif]-->Die Spende in Höhe von 77.000  an den Landesbund für Vogelschutz in Bayern stammt nicht aus Mitteln der Sparkasse Bamberg, sondern vom Sparkassenverband in München. Der Bamberger Sparkassenchef Gottschal überreichte lediglich den Scheck.

<!--[if !supportLists]-->2.     <!--[endif]-->LR Dr. Denzler hat nach Aussage des Geschäftsführers des LBV Herrn Koller keinen Einfluss auf die Ausreichung dieser Spende genommen.

<!--[if !supportLists]-->3.     <!--[endif]-->Der Landesbund für Vogelschutz will das Geld nach Angabe von Herrn Koller nicht für die Werbung für einen Nationalpark im Steigerwald verwenden, sondern für Umweltbildung in Kindergärten, sowie für Multiplikatorenschulungen.

<!--[if !supportLists]-->4.     <!--[endif]-->Dies bestätigte auch der Präsident des Sparkassenverbandes Dr. Naser, der uns mitteilte: Ein striktes Projektcontrolling der Bay. Sparkassenstiftung sichert ausschließlich die projektbezogene Verwendung der Mittel.... Der LBV kann also in keinem Fall unsere Stiftungsmittel für eine Kampagne zugunsten des Nationalparks Steigerwald verwenden.



Wenn der Eindruck entstanden sein sollte, dass der Verein Unser Steigerwald die Arbeit des LBV grundsätzlich infrage stellt, so war das in keiner Weise unsere Absicht. 

Der LBV leistet in vielen Bereichen wertvolle Arbeit in der Umweltbildung.

Allerdings können wir die Haltung des LBV und anderer Umweltverbände bezüglich ihrer beharrlichen Forderung nach einem Nationalpark im Steigerwald nicht akzeptieren. 

Vor allem sind wir darüber sehr enttäuscht, dass man die Argumente und den Willen der Menschen im Steigerwald völlig ignoriert und einen Nationalpark auch gegen die hier lebenden Menschen durchsetzen will.



Oskar Ebert, Stellvertr. Vorsitzender


----------



## brndch (17. November 2009)

sers,

wer fährt morgen wo?

Gruß


----------



## Mephato (17. November 2009)

@ Erwin Das Video wird nun doch net weiter gemacht, die Externe von nem Kumpel musste heute dran glauben und das war das Filmmaterial drauf. =( Naja machen im Sommer dann wohl nochma ein Video mit allen SW Trails.

*SW Dianenlusttrail die 1.*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmqTQlLxzEs&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- SW Dianenlusttrail die 1.[/ame]

Könnt ihr euch ja mal anschaun. Hoff es gefällt 


Wie schauts bei euch mit Bodenhaftung aus? Ich hab auf vielen Strecken kaum mehr Grip und bin nur am hin und her Rutschen. Hab die Fat Alberts von Schwalbe drauf. Sind nicht die besten Reifen, aber ja eigntlich auch keine Schlechten.

Gruß Andi


----------



## böser_wolf (18. November 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> wer fährt morgen wo?
> 
> Gruß



ich denk ich in sw 

dianenlust trails  schönes vid  
nur bei der langen links fährt einer von euch gradaus 
wieso hab ihr da ne neue spur eingefahren???
ich hab sie wieder mit holz zugelegt 
damit der wald net so zerfahren wird 
und die lange links is ne sehr schöne kurve


----------



## The_Ralle (18. November 2009)

Moment 
heißt das jetzt, heute SW-Trails oder morgen - quasi am Donnerstag


----------



## Mephato (18. November 2009)

Die Spur war doch schon da. Fahren die normal zwar nicht, aber im Video kams halt net schlecht. Hab da schon mehrere durchfahren sehen. Der tiefhängende Ast stört halt nur bissl. Ist aber schon besser wenn nicht so viele Spuren da sind, stimmt schon.
Gruß Andi


----------



## brndch (18. November 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich denk ich in sw



Uhrzeit?

Ralle wie schauts aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (18. November 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Uhrzeit?
> 
> Ralle wie schauts aus?




ich schaffs heut net 
morgen wäre meine option 
18uhr hölle


----------



## The_Ralle (18. November 2009)

wie wäre es mit 18.30 Uhr?

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## brndch (18. November 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit 18.30 Uhr?
> 
> Gruß
> Ralle



jo mal schaun wies morgen ausschaut mir is heut a hund vors Rennrad gelaufen. war ned so lustisch.

fährt heut abend irrgendwo wer?

Gruß


----------



## zanderschnapper (18. November 2009)

ja - ich,
aber leider nur mit dem Auto von der Arbeit nach Hause


----------



## Steevens91 (18. November 2009)

Schickes Vid !


----------



## Steevens91 (18. November 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432765

Auch noch nen schickes Video


----------



## böser_wolf (18. November 2009)

18.30 is auch gut 
dickes gefährt ist angesagt


----------



## brndch (18. November 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> 18.30 is auch gut
> dickes gefährt ist angesagt



Mit  Shuttleservice ????
So ne Flutlichtpiste wäre auch ned schlecht!


----------



## Steevens91 (18. November 2009)

Was heißt eig. Hund vors Rennrad gelaufen Christian?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GEORGEDD (18. November 2009)

Da fällt mir doch gleich ein...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aBD1oLKpQ4"]YouTube- Sandy Casar runs over dog on his bike[/ame]

Gruß Georg


----------



## Gandalf01 (18. November 2009)

Hi Andi,

super Video , habs ja schon gesehen.


----------



## Gandalf01 (18. November 2009)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Da fällt mir doch gleich ein...
> 
> YouTube- Sandy Casar runs over dog on his bike
> 
> Gruß Georg


Hi Georg,

Jetzt erkenne ich auch was 
Bestens


----------



## böser_wolf (18. November 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Mit  Shuttleservice ????
> So ne Flutlichtpiste wäre auch ned schlecht!


wie jetzt ich beweg einige kilo mehr wie du 
und hab nur neun gänge 
also wieso Shuttleservice tzz

und hund bei deiner geschwindigkeit auf dem rr mußt du doch den hund durchtrennen   oder

erwin fährste auch mit
 ich hab sogar noch ein paar treppen mehr als beim letzten mal am start


----------



## Gandalf01 (18. November 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> wie jetzt ich beweg einige kilo mehr wie du
> und hab nur neun gänge
> also wieso Shuttleservice tzz
> 
> ...



Wenn ihr etwas langsamer fahrt, ich bin nicht ganz fit

Werd aber morgen noch mal Bescheid sagen


----------



## brndch (18. November 2009)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Da fällt mir doch gleich ein...
> 
> YouTube- Sandy Casar runs over dog on his bike
> 
> Gruß Georg



Ja kommt hin nur das ich ned so schnell war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclomaster (18. November 2009)

Hi,
da hier ja der ein oder andere mit dicken Reifen unterwegs ist, könnte jemand vielleicht meine Rock Shox Gabel gebrauchen.

Es ist eine RS Lyrik 2 Step Air mit 160mm in Silber

Irgendwie passt die nicht zu meinem Bike


----------



## böser_wolf (19. November 2009)

was willste dafür?
baujahr?
neu oder gebraucht?

und einen wunderschönen guten morgen an alle

und ja erwin wir warten bzw machen langsam


----------



## The_Ralle (19. November 2009)

auch Guten Morgen!
Jep "schweres Gerät" wird eingepackt!!
18.30 Uhr Hölle!


----------



## Cyclomaster (19. November 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> was willste dafür?
> baujahr?
> neu oder gebraucht?
> 
> ...




Die Gabel ist neu Model 08 oder 09.

ICh bin bei dem Federzeuch nicht so informiert 

Ich dachte so an 450


----------



## Cyclomaster (19. November 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> was willste dafür?
> baujahr?
> neu oder gebraucht?
> 
> ...



Ach ja die Gabel hat PM und Steckachse!


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. November 2009)

Hi Leute
muß für heute absagen, fühle mich nicht so gut.


----------



## The_Ralle (19. November 2009)

*ANMERKUNG:

Ich würde die Startzeit BITTE auf 18.50 Uhr verschieben!!!
Schaffs net eher -SORRY!!!!!!*

Danke


----------



## Der Veit (19. November 2009)

Hatte heute tatsächlich mal frei, als es noch hell war! Und das bei dem Superwetter 

So konnte ich mal spotan über die Schwedenschanzentrails ziemlich ohne Rollwiderstand rutschen , besonders der untere Nord ist die reinste Pfütze...
Kurz vorm Wasserhaus hat mir dann ein Hochsitzbewohner freundlich den Weg gewiesen


----------



## Michi83 (19. November 2009)

Guten Tach,  

wie sieht es nun aus mit dem *ALPENCROSS 2010*?

Gruß


----------



## Bike-Oldie (20. November 2009)

Hi Leute 

Haben am Mittwoch eine tolle Nacht Runde gedreht. Mit dabei waren Christian, Werner mit Sohn Sandro, Matias mit seinen Bruder Thomas, Eberhard. 


Tageskilometer:: 20
Fahrzeit            : 02:10
Höhnmeter       : 501


Gruß Eberhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Oldie (20. November 2009)

Hallo Michi

Albencross, hört sich nicht schlecht an. Wir haben jedenfalls auch vor eine zu machen, aber unsere Planung Läuft erst anfang 2010 an. Im Gespräch bei uns ist die Berühmte Heckmeier Route, darüber gibt es eine DVD die wir haben.

Gruß Eberhard

gif-Bilder bitte anklicken


----------



## böser_wolf (20. November 2009)

wenns ne freeride alpenüberquerung wird bin ich dabei


----------



## GEORGEDD (20. November 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> wenns ne freeride alpenüberquerung wird bin ich dabei



..die Wahl des Rades ist da sicher nicht festgelegt, hauptsache es hält und du kommst an, oder nich?


----------



## böser_wolf (20. November 2009)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> ..die Wahl des Rades ist da sicher nicht festgelegt, hauptsache es hält und du kommst an, oder nich?



ne rauf will ich ja wo es geht mit dem lift 
und runter max spaß


----------



## GEORGEDD (20. November 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ne rauf will ich ja wo es geht mit dem lift
> und runter max spaß



Einfach die gute




in die Pulle..und dann gehts auch mit Spaß bergauf.

nee mal ehrlich...gibt doch genug Räder heutzutage die Bergab richtig Spaß machen und bergauf noch fahrbar sind. Für mich persöhnlich gilt (und das will ich auf keinen Fall verallgemeinern) einen selbst erstrampelten Berg runterzuhämmern macht einfach doppelt Spaß.

Georg...der das Liftfahren mit dem Radel auch schon mal ausprobiert hat!


----------



## böser_wolf (20. November 2009)

jep wen ich geld hätte wäre das klick oder das neue bionicon tesla meine wahl  aber dank kurzarbeit muß ih nicht drüber nachdenken
 für mich gilt ich hab kein problem mit dem lift 
ich bin halt net der typ fürs stundenlange bergauftreten


----------



## The_Ralle (20. November 2009)

schade schade...
im Jahr 2010 keine TREK-BIKE-ATTACK in Lenzerheide 
http://www.bike-attack.ch/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=206&Itemid=53

Vielleicht gibts ja noch ähnliche Veranstaltungen...
aber vom Gletscher in Alps de Huez ala Megavalanche wollt ich mich net gleich stürzen - denk mal, dass des ne Nummer zu hart is


----------



## böser_wolf (20. November 2009)

Alps de Huez ala Megavalanche   is machbar  
allerdings da mußt du dich zurück nehmen und dich net von den anderen ansteckenlassen  was nicht so einfach ist im rennfieber  
aber es gibt noch das eine oder andere enduro rennen

aber ich habs grad mal gelesen  shit nix lenzerheide acuh kein bikepark weil der lift komplet neu gemacht wird schade schade


----------



## The_Ralle (20. November 2009)

Also Herrschaften Freireiter:
ich gründe hiermit die Interessengemeinschaft Freeride-Race 2010
(also...wenn Megavalanche "machbar ist" dann los). 

aber...
1. würd ich mich dann gern mal mit jemanden ausführlich unterhalten wie das Ganze abläuft und abgeht und was da für Ansprüche gestellt werden von wegen Streckenschwierigkeiten...

2. Alps de Huez is arschweit weg...bräucht mer schon ne sinnvolle Fahrlösung...

3. Da könnt mer ja ne knappe Woche Urlaub einplanen und aufm Hinweg schonmal irgendwo Station machen und 1-2 Tage LIFT rauf - Berg mit "schwerem Gerät" runter 

NurmalsonebenbeierwähntGruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabenpfeil (20. November 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Also Herrschaften Freireiter:
> ich gründe hiermit die Interessengemeinschaft Freeride-Race 2010
> (also...wenn Megavalanche "machbar ist" dann los).
> 
> ...






.... für die Mega musst du dich Qualifizieren(Qualiläufe sind DO u. Fr auf verkürtzer Strecke ca. 20km )liegst du im Zeitfenster, kannst du am Hauptrennen Teilnehmen.Allerdings erst, wenn die pro`s weg sind.

Gruß Ernie


----------



## böser_wolf (21. November 2009)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:


> .... für die Mega musst du dich Qualifizieren(Qualiläufe sind DO u. Fr auf verkürtzer Strecke ca. 20km )liegst du im Zeitfenster, kannst du am Hauptrennen Teilnehmen.Allerdings erst, wenn die pro`s weg sind.
> 
> Gruß Ernie



jep und rechtzeitig anmelden mußt du auch noch
such dir fürs erste was anderes aus 
und üben üben üben


----------



## Bike-Oldie (22. November 2009)

Servus 

Hier einige Taten über unsere Sonntagstour.

Tageskilommter:31.1
Fahrzeit             : 02:32
Durchschnittge.: 12,3
Höhenmeter      : 715


Gruß Eberhard


----------



## böser_wolf (22. November 2009)

so gestern und heut am schwanberg unterwegs
und danach sauna in kt mit schwimmen im main zum abkühlen 
schei**e war das kalt aber schön


----------



## bikepoli (23. November 2009)

Hallo Leute hier im netz 

War das nicht ein Wetter am Wochenende - sogar Schwimmen im Main war wieder angesagt - wird erzählt!

Aber trotz aller Wärme werden die Tage kürze und die Nächte länger 

Wir die - Fraktion der Steigerwaldbiker - haben nun ja vermehrt Lichtquellen um diesem Umstand entgegen zu treten.
Auch in dieser Woche ist eine Ausfahrt mit viel (kunst-)Licht geplant.

Termin hierzu: Mittwoch: 25.11.2009, 18:30 Uhr bei unserem *bike-Oldie -Eberhard* 

@ Erwin
wir haben nichts gegen dich und wissen auch dass du Mittwochs oft in Herzogenaurach bist. 
Aber nach einigem Überlegen  haben wir uns weiterhin für Mittwoch entschieden um das Angobt nächtlicher Ausfahrten zu vergrößern - so ist es bei uns in Sand und tags darauf auch in SW oder .... möglich einen Nightride zu fahren!! 

@ all
wer will darf natürlich bei uns seine kleine Runde mitfahren - hierzu hier die Einladung!!!
Ich denke dass wir durch bikeoldie so ca. 1,5 - 2 Std. durch die Wälder geführt werden.


----------



## zanderschnapper (23. November 2009)

Hi Thomas,
das klingt für mich schon mal sehr gut, da ich seit Monaten an den Donnerstagen (berufsbedingt) ausfalle 

Da passt das mit Mittwoch doch prima 



Beste GRüße
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepoli (23. November 2009)

Guten MOrgen HOlger 

Na dann ist ja alles Bestens - du wirst ja noch wissen wo unser Eberhard wohnt

Vielleicht klappt es ja -


----------



## zanderschnapper (23. November 2009)

Na klar,
den Weg zum Eberhard würde ich doch glatt auch noch ohne Beleuchtung finden 
Bei der letzten Anfahrt hatte ich ja auch mit Licht gegeizt und prompt eine Bordsteinkante übersehen.
Die Folge war ein kapitaler Snakebite am Hinterrad 
Das kommt vom Sparen an falscher Stelle 


P.S. noch was in fremder Sache:
Ich habe für dich ein neues Ladegerät bei mir zu Hause liegen.
Und Du hast eines das ich wieder mitnehmen soll


----------



## bikepoli (23. November 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Na klar,
> den Weg zum Eberhard würde ich doch glatt auch noch ohne Beleuchtung finden
> Bei der letzten Anfahrt hatte ich ja auch mit Licht gegeizt und prompt eine Bordsteinkante übersehen.
> Die Folge war ein kapitaler Snakebite am Hinterrad
> ...


 
OK Holger - den Deal können wir selbstverstänldlich eingehen!!


----------



## The_Ralle (23. November 2009)

@Freireiter
Diesen Termin werde ich mir vormerken!
19. - 22. August 2010
Sieht echt richtig gut aus 

Feitag: Zeitrennen Pumptrack im Dunkeln durch den Wald 
Samstag: Biker X  Mann gegen Mann (1-1) 
Sonntag: Enduro-Race auf Rob J´s Traumtrail 
Startgebühr beträgt 48 Euro - voll human 

schaut selbst!!

Link zu den Infos und zur Anmeldung:

http://wildkogel-events.at/cms/front....php?idcat=160

Hier gibt' Infos und einige Videos von der 2009er Veranstaltung:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432823 


Gruß
Ralle


----------



## bikepoli (23. November 2009)

bikepoli schrieb:


> Hallo Leute hier im netz
> 
> War das nicht ein Wetter am Wochenende - sogar Schwimmen im Main war wieder angesagt - wird erzählt!
> 
> ...


 

Hab das Ganze nun auch mal im lmb eingetragen !
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php


----------



## zanderschnapper (23. November 2009)

Gute Idee!!!
Ich wollte gerade mal die Frage in den Raum stellen, wer denn alles Zeit und Lust hat 

So kann sich ja jeder eintragen.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (24. November 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> schade schade...
> im Jahr 2010 keine TREK-BIKE-ATTACK in Lenzerheide
> http://www.bike-attack.ch/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=206&Itemid=53
> 
> ...


 

.... übrigens den Termin für die Mega findest du unter den link

 http://blog.rideoisans.com/2009/09/03/megavalanche-2010-dates-announced/

Gruß Ernie


----------



## Gandalf01 (24. November 2009)

bikepoli schrieb:


> Hallo Leute hier im netz
> 
> War das nicht ein Wetter am Wochenende - sogar Schwimmen im Main war wieder angesagt - wird erzählt!
> 
> ...



Hi Thomas,
Danke das ihr an mich gedacht habt, bei mir ist momentan nicht viel mit Biken. Entweder keine Zeit (letztes Wochenende Kirchweih) oder nicht fit, bin zur Zeit etwas angeschlagen (leichte Erkältung) aber das wird wieder.


----------



## böser_wolf (24. November 2009)

bikepoli schrieb:


> War das nicht ein Wetter am Wochenende - sogar Schwimmen im Main war wieder angesagt - wird erzählt!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Der Veit (24. November 2009)

Michi83 schrieb:


> Guten Tach,
> 
> wie sieht es nun aus mit dem *ALPENCROSS 2010*?
> 
> Gruß



Ich werde ziemlich sicher fahren, die Route steht noch nicht fest, aber technisch nicht zu schwer - werde wohl noch kein anderes Rad haben, also Hardtail, wenig Federweg vorne, keine allzu breiten Reifen und Felgenbremsen... Es muß halt auch so gehen. Aber nur Pisten sollen es auch nicht sein.

Außerdem ist klar, daß es möglichst billig wird, andere Verkehrsmittel als mein Rad nur im Notfall benutzt werden und daß es Ende Juli/ Anfang August sein soll.

Alles weitere steht noch in den Sternen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bymike (24. November 2009)

Sag bescheid wenn du zum Alpen-X losziehst!
Wir werden in diesem Zeitraum für 2 Wochen unten sein (Camping Maroadi in Torbole) 
Für Haßbergler steht immer ein kühles Bier bereit 

Gruß aus Zeil


----------



## Der Veit (25. November 2009)

Bymike schrieb:


> Sag bescheid wenn du zum Alpen-X losziehst!
> Wir werden in diesem Zeitraum für 2 Wochen unten sein (Camping Maroadi in Torbole)
> Für Haßbergler steht immer ein kühles Bier bereit
> 
> Gruß aus Zeil


Ich werde darauf zurückkommen...


----------



## bikepoli (25. November 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Na klar,
> den Weg zum Eberhard würde ich doch glatt auch noch ohne Beleuchtung finden
> Bei der letzten Anfahrt hatte ich ja auch mit Licht gegeizt und prompt eine Bordsteinkante übersehen.
> Die Folge war ein kapitaler Snakebite am Hinterrad
> ...



@ holger

das mit dem weg finden war wohl nichts - hab mir extra das ladegerät in den rucksack gepackt.

Werden die Sache mit dem Austausch auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten!


----------



## Bike-Oldie (27. November 2009)

Betreff   übelste Angriffe auf die Menschen in der Region St      



 Liebe Freunde des Steigerwalds!

Wer glaubt, die Befürworter eines Nationalparks würden langsam ruhiger, wird hier eines Besseren belehrt: http://www.ja-zum-nationalpark-steigerwald.de/7359.html? 

Ich glaube, für informierte Mitglieder erübrigt sich jeder Kommentar. Mir macht Angst, dass solche Demokratieverachter und Polemiker die Hand nach unsere Region ausstrecken. 

Wir müssen uns stark machen und gegen solche Angriffe wehren. Helft mit und werbt für unseren Verein. 

Vielen Dank, Siggi Ständecke


----------



## Bike-Oldie (27. November 2009)

Betreff   Informationen zur Internetseite von "Unser-Steiger      



 Liebe Freunde des Steigerwalds!

Der ein oder andere dürfte noch die alte web-Adresse unseres Vereins in seinem Browser gespeichert haben. Wir haben seit einigen Monaten eine neue Homepage, die unter http://www.unser-steigerwald.de/blog zu erreichen ist. Bitte diese Seite aufrufen und speichern. Die neue Seite unterscheidet sich deutlich von der alten.

Leider musste ich feststellen, dass unsere Seite auf Google erst ziemlich hinten erscheint, wenn man bestimmte Suchwörter eingibt. Das kann auch daran liegen, dass sie zu selten aufgerufen wird. ich habe deshalb die dringende Bitte: richtet die Seite www.unser-steigerwald.de/blog als Startseite ein. Damit wird sie automatisch bei jedem Start des Browsers aufgerufen. Die Einstellung erfolgt je nach Browser entweder unter "Extras - Internetoptionen" oder unter "Einstellungen".  

 Wenn Ihr uns etwas mitteilen wollt, könnt Ihr das von der Internetseite aus über Kontakt oder als Kommentar. Euere Mitteilungen erreichen die Vorstandschaft direkt. Wir stellen nichts ohne vorherige Rückfrage beim Absender öffentlich auf die Homepage. 

Viele Grüße, Siggi Ständecke, Schriftführer


----------



## brndch (27. November 2009)

Sers,

Ich möchte mich jetzt mal zum Thema Nationalpark  äußern.
Eines vorweg ich brach ihn nicht.
Hab mir mal diverse Internetseiten über pro und contra durchgelesen.
So richtig schlau werd ich leider ned daraus.

Fakt ist jedoch das des Projekt keiner mehr aufhält.
Ist nur eine Frage der Zeit wenn nicht demnächst, dann spätestens in 5 Jahren.
Fakt ist auch das die  Forststraßen zum großen Teil zurückgebaut werden.
z.B bei Neuhaus am Knetzberg
D.H. die Schotterschicht wird abgetragen und mit Boden aufgefüllt und der Natur überlassen.

Gruß


----------



## Eltmenner (27. November 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Fakt ist auch das die  Forststraßen zum großen Teil zurückgebaut werden.
> z.B bei Neuhaus am Knetzberg
> D.H. die Schotterschicht wird abgetragen und mit Boden aufgefüllt und der Natur überlassen.
> 
> Gruß


Dann bauen wir mehr Trails, und wenn so a Waldaufpasser kommt, gibt was auf die Mütze, und wir fahren gepflegt weiter.
So wollen sies doch wenn ich das richtig verstehe.

Auch Gruß


----------



## brndch (27. November 2009)

Guten Abend,

möcht am Sonntag mittag evtl so gegen 13 Uhr bis´l im Steigerwald _spazieren _fahren( so 3h).
Wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte ???!!!

gruß


----------



## brndch (27. November 2009)

Eltmenner schrieb:


> Dann bauen wir mehr Trails, und wenn so a Waldaufpasser kommt, gibt was auf die Mütze, und wir fahren gepflegt weiter.
> So wollen sies doch wenn ich das richtig verstehe.
> 
> Auch Gruß



Hab die infos auch nur von einem Förster aus 2.Hand .
In wie fern des ganze umgesetzt wird steht eh noch in den Sternen.

Is eh ganz witzg wenn man sich so die vor und nachteile durchliest dann wiedersprechen die sich auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eltmenner (27. November 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> möcht am Sonntag mittag evtl so gegen 13 Uhr bis´l im Steigerwald _spazieren _fahren( so 3h).
> Wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte ???!!!
> ...


Kann ned mitfahren, meine anderen Weissheitszähne sind gezogen worden.


----------



## böser_wolf (28. November 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> möcht am Sonntag mittag evtl so gegen 13 Uhr bis´l im Steigerwald _spazieren _fahren( so 3h).
> Wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte ???!!!
> ...




ssp tauglich ????  hm ca.?
zeit hätte ich


----------



## brndch (28. November 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ssp tauglich ????  hm ca.?
> zeit hätte ich



ssp ehr weniger sind paar steigungen mit 15 % dabei
Hm so 800

P.S. mein SSP Projekt ist Tot es lebe die schaltung


----------



## brndch (28. November 2009)

Guten Abend,

da es hier gerade so farblos ist:


----------



## Bike-Oldie (28. November 2009)

Betreff   Fehlinfos zum NP Kellerwald-Edersee      



 Pressemitteilung zum Artikel über den Nationalpark Kellerwald-Edersee - Auskünfte eines Bürgermeisters:

Der Nationalpark Kellerwald liegt direkt am Edersee. Er ist zu etwa einem Drittel vom Edersee umgeben. Der Edersee ist ein touristisches Highligt, wie es das bei uns im Steigerwald nirgends gibt. Es gibt dort, außer dem See mit Trinkwasserqualität, die Staumauer, Wasserskianlagen, Segelboote, Strände, Badeanlagen, Radwege, Motorradtreffs, Bootsrundfahrten, Spielplätze, Burgen u.v.m.. In die Region Kellerwald-Edersee kommen die Touristen wegen dem See und nicht wegen dem Wald. 

Bisher war der Edersee nur Insidern bekannt. Da es sich hier um einen Trinkwasserspeicher handelt und die Wasserqualität die oberste Priorität hat, wurde er lange Zeit nicht, oder nur wenig als Urlaubsziel beworben. Mit der Ausweisung eines Nationalparks wurde eine staatlich subventionierte Werbemaschinerie in Gang gesetzt, die natürlich Erfolge aufzuweisen hat - ob der Aufwand das Ergebnis rechtfertigt, bleibt dahin gestellt. Jedenfalls können davon auch wieder nur Leute profitieren, die sehr viel Geld in z.B. Ferienwohnungen investieren können. 

Der Kellerwald selbst, ist ein relativ kleines, homogenes Waldgebiet, ohne Siedlungen, Äcker, Straßen. Seine biologische Qualität ist weit unter der des Steigerwalds - zumindest das wurde teilweise von dem Bürgermeister eingeräumt. Der Kellerwald wurde  jahrzehntelang mit preußischer Gründlichkeit ausgeforstet - er sieht sehr aufgeräumt aus. Bis er die biologische Qualität des Steigerwalds hat, muss er noch sehr lange ungenutzt bleiben.

In dem Artikel wird nicht die Realität beschrieben - es wurde verschwiegen, verdreht und beschönigt. Wenn man Touristen in die Region bringen will, ist sehr viel teuere Werbung nötig. Wenn man in die investiert, werden sich Erfolge einstellen. Ob die Besucher dann in einem herrlich abwechslungsreichen Naturpark oder in einem langweiligen ausgeräumten Nationalpark-Wald wandern, spielt dabei zunächst keine große Rolle.

Wir können unseren Steigerwald auch ohne zweideutige Methoden touristisch weiterentwickeln. Wir dürfen uns nicht von falschen Vorbildern verleiten lassen. 
Wir sind - im Verhältnis zu anderen Regionen - auf einem erfolgreichen Weg. Statistische Zahlen finden Sie unter www.unser-steigerwald.de . Sicher wäre es vorteilhaft, wenn wir dabei die staatliche Unterstützung bekämen, wie sie uns von der Staatsregierung zugesagt wurde. 

Siegfried Ständecke
Schriftführer Unser Steigerwald

1. Bürgermeister von Michelau i. Steigerwald


----------



## Bike-Oldie (28. November 2009)

Betreff   NABU fordert Zugriff auf Privatgrund      



 Zu den Zugriffsabsichten der NaturschutzverbÃ¤nde auf Privatgrund,

hier eine VerÃ¶ffentlichung in der Berliner Rundschau:

ÂNABU- VizeprÃ¤sident Christian Unselt bemÃ¤ngelt vor allem, die geringe FlÃ¤che auf der sich die Wildnisgebiete in Deutschland erstrecken. Derzeit umfassen diese unberÃ¼hrten NaturrÃ¤ume weniger als ein Prozent der deutschen LandesflÃ¤che. Hierzu zÃ¤hlen neben dem Wattenmeer und dem Nationalpark Bayrischer Wald auch Gebiete, die in Privatbesitz sind.

Zudem sollen innerhalb der kommenden elf Jahre kÃ¼nftig 25.000 Hektar dieser Naturlandschaften der Privatisierung entzogen werden. Mehr ÂMut zur WildnisÂ fordern der NABU und die Stiftung Naturlandschaften Berlin daher auch von der neuen Bundesregierung.

VerÃ¶ffentlicht: 24. November 2009â³


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fromanck (28. November 2009)

Sonntag 13 Uhr Schwednparkplatz
gefahren wird Runde oder paradise...je nachdem


----------



## böser_wolf (28. November 2009)

wie jetzt doch mit schaltung  ????
lusche 



brndch schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> da es hier gerade so farblos ist:


----------



## brndch (28. November 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> wie jetzt doch mit schaltung  ????
> lusche



is doch nur a RR Kassette das ich ned immer ins leere treten muss;


----------



## böser_wolf (29. November 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> is doch nur a RR Kassette das ich ned immer ins leere treten muss;


zählt net lusche


----------



## Bike-Oldie (29. November 2009)

Hi Leute

Heute war wieder Trail  Sonntag angesagt, mit dabei war der Ebersbergtrail  der Mordgraben  und der Schlangenweg.

Biketeilnehmer: Klaus Wippich, Klaus Bergmann, Mathias und Thomas Rottmann, Eberhard Mühlfelder.

Tageskilometer: 28,3
Fahrzeit            : 02:19
Durchschnittge.: 12,2
Höhenmeter      : 573

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## böser_wolf (29. November 2009)

so auch fahren gewesen 
mein neuer bikeständer



doch falsch abgebogen????? bin ich noch in sw????


----------



## Steevens91 (29. November 2009)

Da gibts doch mehrere von den Wracks da oben am Brönnhof


----------



## Bike-Oldie (29. November 2009)

Hi Walter 

Man könnte meinen dass du vielleicht auf dieses Gerät Umsteigen möchtest. Um diese Geländemaschine gängig zu machen, dürftest du dein Rad nicht in den Ständer stellen sondern an den Nagel hängen. 

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## böser_wolf (29. November 2009)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> Da gibts doch mehrere von den Wracks da oben am Brönnhof



jep aber der ist für mich interessant zwecks geocaching 
@eberhard der motor is noch drin


----------



## bikepoli (30. November 2009)

Hallo Leute hier im netz und auch anderswo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Das Wetter ist ja gar nicht so übel , in der Vorzweihnachtszeit 2009. Man muss nicht frieren und nass wird man auch nicht wirklich. 

So wie die Wetteraussichten geplant sind (www.wetterochs.de  -> linke Seite unter Delphi und dann Bamberg /Erlangen) haben wir auch in diese Woche durchaus Glück bei unserem Nightride!
Voll mond kommt auch auf uns zu -> wems zu Hell wird kann ja ne`Brille Tragen 
Wie schon in den letzten Wochen soll es auch dieses mal wieder der Mittwoch sein.

Termin hierzu: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Mittwoch: 02.12.2009, 18:30 Uhr​Treffpunkt: bei unserem *bike-Oldie -Eberhard*






Also hier nochmal die INFo und Einladung an alle 

Werde den Termin auch mal ins Lasminute-Biken eintragen
Ich hoffe dass es dieses mal mit eberhard wieder klappt  und wir unseren "Routenplaner" dabei haben - zuviel Arbeit ist auch nichts - also früher Feierabend und ab aufs Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepoli (30. November 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so auch fahren gewesen
> mein neuer bikeständer
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hier fehlts ja völlig am Equipment -> kein navi und schon verfahren

und das mit dem Fahrradträger an dem Sonderfahrzeug wirkt auch nicht überzeugend.
-> wird schon einer eine Lösung haben


----------



## Deleted 89054 (1. Dezember 2009)

Tach zusammen!
--Wie? Den gibt's noch?!?--
Erstmal SchöndassduwiederdabistundAustralienüberlebthast an Georg! (Und ich hab immer noch kein Känguruh-Bild!)
Dann wollte ich dem Christian zu seinem genialen Singlespeed (Stahl, starr, 1gang und Ritchey Z-Max-Reifen) beglückwünschen, aber das is ja jetz nix Gscheits mehr, fällt also aus. 
Dann noch das schicke Klein vom Thilo! Die schreienden Farben der frühen 90er! Schickschickschick! (Im Ernst, jetzt! Beneidenswert)
Ansonsten fahr ich z.Zt. mehr für mich alleine. Muß wohl aweng mei Ruh ham 

Warum ich mich eigentlich melde: Hat vielleicht jemand eine XT Doppelkolbenscheibenbremse von 2000/2001 und die alte, ursprüngliche Bremsscheibe dazu? Die waren innen noch nicht so massiv wie die späteren Versionen (die 6 Speichen der Scheibe gingen direkt auf die 6 Schrauben). Ich brauche nur die Scheibe und könnte wahrscheinlich recht ansprechenden Ersatz bieten.


----------



## Thomas (1. Dezember 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

